# The Cayin C5 portable power house.



## Dsnuts

Cayin C5 Stylish Portable HIFI Audio Headphone Amplifier
Technical characteristics:
 1 dedicated high-performance audio op amp OPA134 and LME49600 buffercomposed of dedicated headphone amplifier, low noise, driving strong.
 2 Japanese original ALPS volume potentiometer, durable and reliable, to ensure quality.
 3 built-perfect protection circuit, with the midpoint of drift, switch machinenoise cancellation function, the outputusing relay protection,full protection of the amplifier and headphones.
 4 can be used as a mobile power source to charge other mobile devices.
 5 aluminum shell, effectively shielding interference.
 6. subjective listening experience
  
Technical Parameters:
Rated output power: 800mW + 800mW (32Ω load)
 SNR: ≥101dB (A-weighted)
 Life time: about 12 hours (32Ω load)
 Frequency response: 20Hz-100kHz (± 1dB)
 Sensitivity: ≤500mV (gain H)
 Charge limit voltage: 12.6V
 Charging time: about 4 hours (off state, the use of DC5V / 2A charger)
 Total Harmonic Distortion: ≤0.02% (1kHz)
 Lithium battery capacity: 1000mAh / 11.1V
 Size: 136x63x15mm
 Weight: about 185g
  
American TI company specializing in Hi-Fi Headphone Power Driver IC 
German company's top Hi-Fi WIMA capacitors 
Japan's top ALPS Hi-Fi level potentiometer 
Japan's Fujitsu's top-level Hi-Fi relay
  
  
 Just bought one of these. Will put it up against my 2stepdance and my ICAN micro. Super excited..Any thoughts on this portable powerhouse?
  
 Update. Just got my C5. Open box pics.


 Kinda underwhelmed with the accessories that came with it however.

 Will have an impression of this amp very soon.

  
 First impression/ Out of box sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Aha guys..I don't need to compare this amp to my 2Stepdance or my ICAN...I am using my L2 for my initial listen.. This thing sounds unbelievable..One of the best sounding amps out of the box I have ever heard. This thing sounds better than the way it looks. The stereo field is layered beyond normal amplification to the point where it is holographic..Sound stage is already impressive out of my L2 but using this amp. Music is coming at me from all direction very similar to how the 3D enhance feature works on the ICAN. But the crazy thing is the C5 don't have this enhance feature. Very natural..It is not a sterile neutral type sound but much more musical and fluid sounding amp. Organic perhaps.. The lushness of vocals and crispness of instruments simply sound stupendous, world class .This is easily on par with my ICAN. I think the bass could be slightly better. And this is without the bass boost.. Bass boost adds fullness to the lower end but is done tastefully here. No overblown mess. Without it the bass is reference sounding. No bass boost needed. Power for days. I am just using low gain with so much power room on tap. It is going to be interesting to see what cans this thing drives as it can reach blaring volumes on the quick.. I will have more to write when I get some hours on this amp but I can safely say. This amp is more than worth the money spent on it.  HIGHLY RECOMMENDED..I can see this amp quickly becoming very popular around here..Can't wait to put some time on this amp.
  
 The sound is decidedly mature, grand in scale, smoothness showered with clean detail.  The sound is expanded in height, width, depth..If your waiting for me to say this amp sucks..Nope..What I am going to say is. This is one of the best sounding amps I have ever heard..Will give your expensive desktop amp a run for sounds and probably has more power. Lol. I thought my ICAN was the best amp purchase of this year I have made. I have to rethink this.
  
 This amp is not for the faint of heart..You guys are gonna LOVE this sound.
  
 IMPRESSIONS
  
Peter123
DannyBai


----------



## gikigill

Interested.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

looks very promising!  I've noticed CAYIN amp/dacs on ebay for a while, seem like high end products.
 where did you order this from?  my reference for portable amps is always my Ray Samuels
 class A emmiline which has headroom galore and manages bass better than any other portable amp
 i own.  but its getting long in the tooth, so new designs are worth exploring.  thanks for exploring this DS!


----------



## Dsnuts

Once I found out about Cayin..I had to try this. Been very much into my ICAN as of late and my 2step while portable has the shape of a icecream sandwitch..I will probably get the new Fiio amps or was planning on it when I saw this last night while browsing through ebay..Lets just say I hope it lives up to the specs on this thing. The price seems right so I bit. Can't wait to try it with my various cans, iems, sources.


----------



## Jnjy

Hope it sounds as OPA134 should


----------



## scooter7

It would be awesome if you post your thoughts on this once you receive it/play around with it. I'm considering ordering one.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can't wait to get this. Will report as soon as I get it good or bad. It will be revealed. I should get it in a weeks time from now. We will see.


----------



## Lightless

looks like an e12.


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually it looks identical to the E18 in size and form


----------



## GettingBuckets

Looks pretty sleek and like it can pack a punch. Plus it's not too expensive from what I can tell. Eagerly waiting for impressions because it's always nice to have another portable amp option.


----------



## Dsnuts

Very soon. Supposed to get it by the 15th? I hope. Will update the first page when I get it.


----------



## Lorspeaker

u are a pain to my wallet.....sighhh.


----------



## Karnoffel

Heh. Funny how manufacturer specs always seem to omit output impedance.


----------



## bahamot

Interesting amp ... hopefully it sounds as good as its look


----------



## Dsnuts

Just found out that my Cayin has been delivered. Will have initial reports later..Updated with open box pics in OP


----------



## Dsnuts

Farging amp came with zero charge. Nice. Still charging fellas..


----------



## GettingBuckets

Before any impressions or anything, I have to say that the amp does look pretty slick judging from the pictures.


----------



## bahamot

Yeah, it definitely has the look, now waiting for the SQ.
  
 Thanks for the unbox pics.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is agonizing. I want to see how long it takes for full charge from dead battery just to know. So far it is at around 2.5 hours. Very cool 3 orange light meter that shows the level of battery on the bottom of the amp. Good way to know how much charge you got left on the amp. I read that this battery can charge a smartphone from it's own which is cool so can be used as an extra battery bank therefore the mini to mini cable. I am surprised they didn't include a charging cable however.
  
 Cutting corners on the accessories is ok by me as long as it sounds great.Oh and the build is solid all aluminum construction with plastic accents on top and bottom. It looks stunning in real life. A bit of a concern is if this was dropped I can see the plastic bottom or top of the amp being shattered would make it not look so good. It is very nice looking, almost too nice. I can see the 3rd light blinking when charging it is almost done. To be continued. Will not sleep till I hear this thing. Lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok I broke down. It is not fully charged but I had to hear it. It is hooked up to my DX90 line out..
  
 Aha guys..I don't need to compare this amp to my 2Stepdance or my ICAN...I am using my L2 for my initial listen.. This thing sounds unbelievable..One of the best sounding amps out of the box I have ever heard. This thing sounds better than the way it looks. The stereo field is layered beyond normal amplification to the point where it is holographic..Sound stage is already impressive out of my L2 but using this amp. Music is coming at me from all direction very similar to how the 3D enhance feature works on the ICAN. But the crazy thing is the C5 don't have this enhance feature. Very natural..It is not a sterile neutral type sound but much more musical and fluid sounding amp. Organic perhaps.. The lushness of vocals and crispness of instruments simply sound stupendous, world class .This is easily on par with my ICAN. I think the bass could be slightly better. And this is without the bass boost.. Bass boost adds fullness to the lower end but is done tastefully here. No overblown mess. Without it the bass is reference sounding. No bass boost needed. Power for days. I am just using low gain with so much power room on tap. It is going to be interesting to see what cans this thing drives as it can reach blaring volumes on the quick.. I will have more to write when I get some hours on this amp but I can safely say. This amp is more than worth the money spent on it.  HIGHLY RECOMMENDED..I can see this amp quickly becoming very popular around here..Can't wait to put some time on this amp.
  
 The sound is decidedly mature, grand in scale, smoothness showered with clean detail.  The sound is expanded in height, width, depth..If your waiting for me to say this amp sucks..Nope..What I am going to say is. This is one of the best sounding amps I have ever heard..Will give your expensive desktop amp a run for sounds and probably has more power. Lol. I thought my ICAN was the best amp purchase of this year I have made. I have to rethink this.
  
 Now you can buy with confidence. This amp is not for the faint of heart..You guys are gonna LOVE this sound.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Wow those are some great first impressions. I was going to save up for an Alo mk3 to power my orthos, but these might be a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can't tax this amp if I tried with anything I own. I have no doubts in my mind this will drive orthos. I have my H3 in my ears. WOW. Lol Never heard my XBA-H3 sound this nice. Lol. So far zero noise floor. The sound is definitely quality. I turned it on high gain and I don't think I will need to use high gain even with my SRH1540.. This amp is for real fellas.


----------



## Lorspeaker

holographic....layered....fluid...natural.....matured....clean....3D....
  
  
  
  
 there goes my wallet...sigh.
  
  
  
  
 wait...it doesnt have a dac...whew, my wallet is safe !!


----------



## GettingBuckets

I would say there goes my wallet but $600 vs $160 = happier wallet


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya and this is on literally the first 2 tunes I heard. I have no idea if this is one of those amps that actually gets much better with about 200 hours of use.. IF this is the case..It is already mind blowing. I can't imagine. I can tell there is just a touch of rawness of sound speaking of, in the upper registers and the bass could use a bit of tightening but I am certain it is because it is new hardware..As it is. It already sound stupid refined and that is what is getting to me.
  
 Gonna start conditioning the amp asap.


----------



## DannyBai

Had to order one before they up the price because of Dsnuts sales pitches take over and everyone grabs one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to everyones impression of this amp..This one is going to take off. Lol
  
 Danny be smart. Get it while it is cheaper.


----------



## dweaver

What is the price and where did you buy yours?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ebay. $169. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-new-Cayin-C5-Stylish-Portable-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Amplifier-/121401846940?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c441d2c9c  Lol already sold 4.. The power of suggestion.


----------



## benson6882004

I have also bought one C5 few days ago from Taobao and will be delivered tomorrow.
 It cost RMB $858 + RMB $18 for shipping fee, that is around US $142
  
 Good to see Dsnuts with his amazing first impression and I am quite looking forward to listening to this amp.


----------



## 7cents

benson6882004 said:


> I have also bought one C5 few days ago from Taobao and will be delivered tomorrow.
> It cost RMB $858 + RMB $18 for shipping fee, that is around US $142
> 
> Good to see Dsnuts with his amazing first impression and I am quite looking forward to listening to this amp.


 
@benson6882004 can you share the taobao link you've bought your C5? thanks!


----------



## bonson

I'm very interested, but will it make a big difference with a cmoybb from jdslab ( i use a fostex T50RP or some iem  kef M200, TTPOD E1.... ) ? i would like to know if you can listen to it while charging? Also i don't find any information about the C5 on  http://cayin.com/?product_cat=headphone-amplifier&lang=en that is strange only C6 is mentioned.
 Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

bonson said:


> I'm very interested, but will it make a big difference with a cmoybb from jdslab ( i use a fostex T50RP or some iem  kef M200, TTPOD E1.... ) ? i would like to know if you can listen to it while charging? Also i don't find any information about the C5 on  http://cayin.com/?product_cat=headphone-amplifier&lang=en that is strange only C6 is mentioned.
> Thanks


 

 It is very new. Came out less than a month ago when I was browsing on ebay I saw it and the design caught my attention. I am very confident this amp will be a significant step up from your cmoys. I just plugged in the charger while it is playing. Charges while playing.. This player will have no issues driving anything you own. Don't have the ones you own to try but I am confident it will sound great using everything you have.


----------



## scooter7

That thing looks gorgeous.  Only If it didn't have all the Chinese symbols...


----------



## Karnoffel

How much noise can you hear from the C5 if it is audible?


----------



## Dsnuts

My most sensitive earphone is my Zero Audio Doppios. A dual BA earphone. 12 Ohms. I tested it out last night and while the synergy using the C5 is not the best as the ICAN is still the best match for the Doppios. It had zero noise in any of the tracks I heard. Dead silent in between and during track progression. I was a bit tired last night as I stayed up extra late because of this amp but I will be sure to test it out again. All the earphones I tested it with had zero back ground noise. FX850, XBA-H3, CKR-9, Doppios. That is impressive for how powerful this amp is.


----------



## GettingBuckets

What other amps do you believe this one compares to? How do you like it compared to the current ones you have?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is comparable to both my 2Stepdance and ICAN. The sound reminds me more of my ICAN than the 2Step but it is at that level. If you guys do some reading on the ICAN micro it is a highly regarded amplifier and the number one rated here at headfi. One of the best hardware purchases for me and when I bought this C5 I wanted something comparable in sound ability but something I can use on the go as the Micro ICAN is a desktop amp.
  
 The C5 I got last night on sound alone is every bit as detailed and spacious as my ICAN. Which cost roughly $100 more than this C5. So this makes for an easy recommend..I find it just as musical as the Amp section of my NFB-5 as well using the moon opa. The 2Stepdance still has the overall edge in sheer width of sound and separation but lacks the layering of sound on the C5, The C5 to my ears is more 3D as well is the ICAN.. The 2Stepdance is one of Meier Audios Cordas best portable amps. This was the amp that showed me just how great a portable amps can sound.
  
 I get just as much if not more satisfaction with this C5 easily but again substantially cheaper..There will be more impressions of the C5 real soon and I do look forward to what others have to say about this amp.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Guys, This amp is only $160 on Shenzhen Audio website 
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-c5-stylish-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html


----------



## GettingBuckets

dsnuts said:


> It is comparable to both my 2Stepdance and ICAN. The sound reminds me more of my ICAN than the 2Step but it is at that level. If you guys do some reading on the ICAN micro it is a highly regarded amplifier and the number one rated here at headfi. One of the best hardware purchases for me and when I bought this C5 I wanted something comparable in sound ability but something I can use on the go as the Micro ICAN is a desktop amp.
> 
> The C5 I got last night on sound alone is every bit as detailed and spacious as my ICAN. Which cost roughly $100 more than this C5. So this makes for an easy recommend..I find it just as musical as the Amp section of my NFB-5 as well using the moon opa. The 2Stepdance still has the overall edge in sheer width of sound and separation but lacks the layering of sound on the C5, The C5 to my ears is more 3D as well is the ICAN.. The 2Stepdance is one of Meier Audios Cordas best portable amps. This was the amp that showed me just how great a portable amps can sound.
> 
> I get just as much if not more satisfaction with this C5 easily but again substantially cheaper..There will be more impressions of the C5 real soon and I do look forward to what others have to say about this amp.


 
 So sound quality is top notch with these. You also said that the C5 provides more power and juice than those two amps, correct?


----------



## benson6882004

7cents said:


> @benson6882004 can you share the taobao link you've bought your C5? thanks!


 
  
 I got one with this
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w7313953-6002983706.10.BUHDOm&id=40262717993
  
 There should be a RMB $10 coupon, please make sure u have used it.


----------



## nick n

At the bottom of this link here ,in the last 3 posts you will find _*3 links*_, one to a very well rounded impression also, similar to Dsnuts if I recall ( been a bit since I read it don't want to torture myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). *Check out the cans this guy is testing with also* should help with further inquiries.
  Obviously there's the translation barrier.
 Be warned it is a dangerous read, must forget.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.erji.hk/read.php%3Ftid%3D1688888%26page%3De&prev=/search%3Fq%3DCayin%2BC5%26start%3D10%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3DobG%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D876
  
 enjoy


----------



## Dsnuts

Kay portable portable amp sound a little feel C5 After listening to a few days C5, to talk about feelings, front 5s and earplugs IE8i, first appearance of this machine looks champagne matte texture, much better than the C6 technology, but also very thin, but overall there are two quite convenient place One is the power switch is tight, especially bundled 5s will be blocked after the switch a little less smooth, use a lot of effort to rotate to open, and the next two are bass gain is not very good opening and closing, did not always feel for the position, there is a little bit crooked, the rest are okay. I use 5s bundled voice and Direct Push to compare the test track is often heard in the recent few albums, when the test machine BASS closed, GAIN has been open H, "Bach concertos-Hilary Hahn" "Dream of Red Mansions soundtrack" "Dou Wei - Mountain river "" Metallica "" Megadeth-Endgame "" Frost Eve - polar night "" Jonny Lang-fight for my soul "there is an unknown violin and piano ensemble, Direct Push is always felt in front of a layer of fog, resulting in a small voice whispered field, the sound suddenly *after bundling C5, piano clearer and more clean vocals as if to sing into your bones, electric guitar bass and drums to create a sense of warm ambiance, let me hear some addictive.*





























  
 Thanks for the link nick. Basically what this guys says in bold. Cleaner. full bore vocal dynamics, I suppose sing into your bones would be better translated as "send shivers up my spine" Lol. That is not too far from my own experience. I have my C5 hooked up to my burn station. Yes the same burn station where I burn in my earphones and headphones. This time to burn in my 3 amps I recently required. The C5 the E11K and a little unknown $30 amp called Lines 970.


----------



## Dsnuts

gettingbuckets said:


> So sound quality is top notch with these. You also said that the C5 provides more power and juice than those two amps, correct?


 

 The C5 clearly has more power than my 2step. It is comparable in power driving ability to my ICAN but that is a desktop amp with a wall wart.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Ugh I tried to read that, and my head hurts afterwards. Those google translates are painful.


----------



## nick n

gettingbuckets said:


> Ugh I tried to read that, and my head hurts afterwards. Those google translates are painful.


 

 but oh _so interesting and good_, makes you use instinct and flex those psychic abilites as to what they are saying I find.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Dsnuts you wait until those caps get a good break-in.
 Sure would be interesting to take it to a local hi-fi shop and try their "wall-o-cans" demo section out. Leave your wallet at home.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is what I am afraid of..I can't imagine what this is going to sound like after week of constant use which is my plan. I never thought I would use my burn in station to burn in amps but it makes sense..I have them all plugged in and will test out how long the battery lasts as well. So far the 12 hours the manufacturers claim seems to be about right..I am down to one light on the battery meter and it has been playing for about 10 hours non stop..


----------



## Dsnuts

dsnuts said:


> The C5 clearly has more power than my 2step. It is comparable in power driving ability to my ICAN but that is a desktop amp with a wall wart.


 
 Aha ya so I might have to take back this statement. 400mW vs 800mW on the C5. Make that twice as powerful as the ICAN? Lol. There is no way I will use that much power. I have yet to actually use it on high gain. It is very unnecessary..


----------



## GettingBuckets

I feel like sometimes the power specs don't show how well the amps can drive cans. For instance, the Fiio E12 is supposed to be 880 mW at 32 ohms, but I never felt like it was THAT powerful. I had other amps that had less mW and did more with them. I guess it's all subjective based on the cans and the amps themselves.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think your right. I have a feeling the real power output of the C5 is more in line with what the ICAN is about. Could be more powerful. Unfortunately I don't own any 600ohm cans or orthos to try out with the C5. I do know it is powerful however.


----------



## bonson

dsnuts said:


> It is very new. Came out less than a month ago when I was browsing on ebay I saw it and the design caught my attention. I am very confident this amp will be a significant step up from your cmoys. I just plugged in the charger while it is playing. Charges while playing.. This player will have no issues driving anything you own. Don't have the ones you own to try but I am confident it will sound great using everything you have.


 
 Thanks Dsnuts, you convinced me to  pull the trigger. Already had good advice from you about budget Hifimediy dac and i was satisfied.


----------



## NawiLlih

dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the link nick. Basically what this guys says in bold. Cleaner. full bore vocal dynamics, I suppose sing into your bones would be better translated as "send shivers up my spine" Lol. That is not too far from my own experience. I have my C5 hooked up to my burn station. Yes the same burn station where I burn in my earphones and headphones. This time to burn in my 3 amps I recently required. The C5 the E11K and *a little unknown $30 amp called Lines 970*.


 
  
 Is this a hint of another thread to come? 
 Your threads always keep me interested Ds


----------



## Leo888

Hi Dsnut, out of the 3 would the Cayin be the best bet if I want to use them with some high impedanca full size cans along with some highly sensitive iems. Hope to see a head to head comparison against the iCan if that is convenient for you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

nawillih said:


> Is this a hint of another thread to come?
> Your threads always keep me interested Ds


 
  
 Could be. I am still burning my A970 in and the sound has changed a bit so I am waiting to see if opens up a bit more. Will have some impressions soon on the discovery thread. I think some of the other guys have recently bought this as well. $30 compelling price for a powerful little Amp. 


leo888 said:


> Hi Dsnut, out of the 3 would the Cayin be the best bet if I want to use them with some high impedanca full size cans along with some highly sensitive iems. Hope to see a head to head comparison against the iCan if that is convenient for you. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Oh yes. Not only the most qulified for your needs but most importantly the best SQ out of the 3 easily as the price difference should indicate. Though IMO this C5 is the best bang for money out of the 3 even though it is the most expensive. 


bonson said:


> Thanks Dsnuts, you convinced me to  pull the trigger. Already had good advice from you about budget Hifimediy dac and i was satisfied.


 
 I am confident your gonna be happy with your purchase.Look forward to what you got to say about it.


----------



## GettingBuckets

I will take the plunge on this amp next week. Still gotta get rid of some of my current stuff. Once I do that, this amp is first on the list.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Could be. I am still burning my A970 in and the sound has changed a bit so I am waiting to see if opens up a bit more. Will have some impressions soon on the discovery thread. I think some of the other guys have recently bought this as well. $30 compelling price for a powerful little Amp.
> 
> Oh yes. Not only the most qulified for your needs but most importantly the best SQ out of the 3 easily as the price difference should indicate. Though IMO this C5 is the best bang for money out of the 3 even though it is the most expensive.
> I am confident your gonna be happy with your purchase.Look forward to what you got to say about it.




Thanks Dsnut. Now, it's a toss up between the C5 and the iCan. Can only pick up one at a time so I hope to see your comparison soon and decide which cones first.


----------



## Dsnuts

leo888 said:


> Thanks Dsnut. Now, it's a toss up between the C5 and the iCan. Can only pick up one at a time so I hope to see your comparison soon and decide which cones first.


 

 To me it is simple. If you want one that can be used out and about or at home.. The C5. If you plan on only using it for home and don't mind the extra $100 for the ICAN. It is an astounding high quality amp. I think you will be happy with either one.  Now I am talking about the ICAN Micro which is their desktop amp. If you were thinking about the Macro their much cheaper portable amp. I would get the C5 instead.


----------



## Leo888

Yup. Looking at the iCan Micro. It have been on my wish list for some time now. Looking for more impression pairing with the HD650. On the other hand I would want to upgrade my portable rig which brings me to the C5. 
So, will have to decide which comes first. Thanks for the thoughts Dsnut and will decide soon. Might end up with both though.


----------



## Dsnuts

We should have some more impressions of this amp soon. Tonight I tried pairing my SRH1540, my Fidelio X1, and have been burning/ using the amp for roughly 24 hours. My full sized cans sounds outstanding using this amp. Vocal performance is absolutely stunning on this amp..Vocal dynamics have to be heard on this amp..It does everything well but vocals have that extra something, I think more rangy is a good way to describe it with absolutely no harshness to be heard.. It does seem to last the 12 hours according to the manufacturers spec.
  
 I suppose if I was to complain about something I do wish the amp lasted longer but considering how much power this thing has on tap 12 hours is very reasonable..I do notice that bit of rawness of sound that I heard on open listen is starting to dissipate. I plan on having this amp play most of this week to fully work out the hardware..It already sounds very refined so any increase in sonics is going to be a bonus.


----------



## Leo888

Will be waiting. You say vocals. I like vocals (R&B) most. It's gonna be a hard decision.


----------



## Dsnuts

So for grins and giggles I just did an A/B against my ICAN using my SRH1540. So I took a guess on my earlier statement of how the C5 has some similarities to the ICAN. Now I know for certain both these amps have a very similar sound, tonality, and dynamics to each other. The C5 actually has a wee bit more bass emphasis but otherwise both sound eerily similar. Considering how well the ICAN measures and sounds. The C5 is showing me how good it truly is.


----------



## Insatiable One

I just saw the Cayin C5 Portable Headphone Amp online today and was wondering how it compares to the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc?


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> So for grins and giggles I just did an A/B against my ICAN using my SRH1540. So I took a guess on my earlier statement of how the C5 has some similarities to the ICAN. Now I know for certain both these amps have a very similar sound, tonality, and dynamics to each other. The C5 actually has a wee bit more bass emphasis but otherwise both sound eerily similar. Considering how well the ICAN measures and sounds. The C5 is showing me how good it truly is.




Thanks for the impression Dsnut. Appreciate it. Time to put on my thinking cap.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think this amp is made more to compete with the E12DIY with the best op amps and buff combo it can muster more so than the standard E12. The closest amp I own in the Fiio family is my new E11K which is an outstanding amp for the price but to be honest my C5 is operating on a completely different playing field. I think the only real comparison between the E12 and the C5 besides the form factor is that they share similar driving ability but minus that the op amp and buff combo of the C5 should be superior to that of the E12. More comparable to some of the better op amp and buff combo on the DIY edition.


----------



## pokenguyen

It'd be interesting to compare Cayin C5 to similar priced Amps like Fiio E12, JDSLabs C5 and IFi Nano iCan.


----------



## DannyBai

He just compared it against the E11K, successor to the E11, against the Micro Ican, bigger brother to the Nano Ican.


----------



## Leo888

Well, have given thoughts on the iCan Nano for sure. Now, it's going to be iCan Micro, C5 or maybe something else that's gonna pop out from nowhere.


----------



## peter123

Screw it I'm in


----------



## GettingBuckets

For the record, where did you guys order from?

 Is Shenzhen audio legit? It looks about $10 cheaper than eBay.


----------



## peter123

I ordered mine from Shenzhen audio.

Many here use them although this was my first purchase from them. Since they accept PayPal all should be fine.


----------



## pokenguyen

dannybai said:


> He just compared it against the E11K, successor to the E11, against the Micro Ican, bigger brother to the Nano Ican.


 
 My bad, I mean E12. Yeah I see comparison to Micro, and Micro is a bit better than C5 but not as cost-effective. Nano is only 30$ more than C5 but it has more solid build, not sure about the SQ compare to both Micro and C5 though.


----------



## peter123

I've got the E12 also so if not sooner we'll know when mine arrives.

@Dsnuts did you try the bassboost yet? 

That's really the only problem I've got with the E12, the bassboost is very poorly implemented there.


----------



## DannyBai

pokenguyen said:


> My bad, I mean E12. Yeah I see comparison to Micro, and Micro is a bit better than C5 but not as cost-effective. Nano is only 30$ more than C5 but it has more solid build, not sure about the SQ compare to both Micro and C5 though.


 
 Hopefully we'll have more hands on this unit for more comparisons.  I only have one other amp at the moment so I won't be as much help.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Glad to see this thread starting to catch fire. I'm going to order mine in the next day or two. I've had an Alo Rx MK2 and trying to sell my Arrow, so I'll try to give a bit of a comparison.


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> I've got the E12 also so if not sooner we'll know when mine arrives.
> 
> @Dsnuts did you try the bassboost yet?
> 
> That's really the only problem I've got with the E12, the bassboost is very poorly implemented there.


 

 Its more like a fullness booster more than a real bass booster like what is on the ICAN. I will say the bass on the C5 is excellent without the bass boost.. It will be more than enough bass for most. For bass heads it isn't going to make you want the amp but for most guys I think it will be more than satisfactory.
  
 Once I get the amp nice n burned in I will do a more complete write up soon. For now I am very impressed with this amp. It seems to improve slightly with every full day of burn in I have done since getting it.


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> So for grins and giggles I just did an A/B against my ICAN using my SRH1540. So I took a guess on my earlier statement of how the C5 has some similarities to the ICAN. Now I know for certain both these amps have a very similar sound, tonality, and dynamics to each other. The C5 actually has a wee bit more bass emphasis but otherwise both sound eerily similar. Considering how well the ICAN measures and sounds. The C5 is showing me how good it truly is.


 
  
 How does the soundstage compare between the two, with the 3D switch being off on the iCAN?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the one area I thought both were very similar. Though the ICAN does have a slightly flatter sound giving it a touch more neutralish tilt even though it has that British hifi sound to it kinda similar to Meridian sound so it does sound slightly and I mean slightly more width but depth I think the C5 has a bit more. How the sound expands in all direction is very addictive on the C5. Very excellent layering of sound on both amps. The C5 being a $100 less. Of course with the 3D enhance on the ICAN it sets that amp apart over all the other amps as far as stage goes but minus the 3D enhance it is playing on a very similar field of sound.
  
 Excellent with the SRH1540 and I have never heard the H3 sound as good..In fact one of the best synergies so far I have heard with my phones is with my DX90+ C5 hooked up to the XBA-H3. Sounds like a stupid high end system happening in my ears.


----------



## Change is Good

Nice! I've been looking for a replacement after selling my E12. The major downfall with it was the lack of depth and width, sounding almost congested at times. Though the sound quality wasn't as good, I still found myself just using the HP out on my F887 rather than the LOD out going into the E12 because of the lack of depth.

This baby sounds exactly like what I'm looking for...


----------



## Dsnuts

For the asking price the C5 is it. It has definitely exceeded all expectations for me. I honestly believe the sonic qualities alone is more than worth the purchase. It simply sounds stupendous every time I hear it. Oh yea it is so powerful it will drive the SRH1540 full blast volume at 1/3rd the nob on the low gain. lol.


----------



## godtyler

Hey guys, I want to attach few pictures to show the tech.figures about this AMP, but the system not allow me to do that, what can I do


----------



## Dsnuts

I think you gotta have to post a certain amount before you can. Keep posting. I don't think it is a lot. How the amp measure anyway?


----------



## godtyler

hoho~ seems like that, I have to keep replyin' or posting till I could attach pictures.
 Well, the measures, I think, better using pictures to show, including few curves


----------



## Dsnuts

Well spam away. I think maybe 15 posts. Could be 25 or more dont know.


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> Well spam away. I think maybe 15 posts. Could be 25 or more dont know.


 
  
 I'll help...
  


godtyler said:


> hoho~ seems like that, I have to keep replyin' or posting till I could attach pictures.
> Well, the measures, I think, better using pictures to show, including few curves


 
  
 So, what got you intrigued in buying the C5?


----------



## nick n

if you post the pictures at an image host site and link them one of us will post them up for you.


----------



## Insatiable One

dsnuts said:


> I think this amp is made more to compete with the E12DIY with the best op amps and buff combo it can muster more so than the standard E12.


 
 So the E12DIY is better than the standard E12? I thought that it was just an unassembled version so you can customize? also, in regards to SQ, in what ways is the C5 superior to the E12? I like the looks of the C5 because of the script 'Cayin' logo on the body, but the plastic on the top around the volume knob looks rather fragile. The E12 is also quite handsome but the color and style of the C5 make it look more expensive


----------



## Dsnuts

Peter got a new C5 going his way and I am certain he will chime in with his thoughts between the two. I only have the E11K so I don't know for sure but we will find out soon enough.
  
 Though from the way mr Change is explaining his old E12. The C5 has much more than just power on tap it's sonic ability is very similar to the best amp I own which makes it a precious commodity to me for listening to my phones on the go.. It might change a bit when the caps are nicely broken in we will see. Actually I have been letting it play music all day will go take a listen. Will be back.


----------



## Change is Good

insatiable one said:


> So the E12DIY is better than the standard E12? I thought that it was just an unassembled version so you can customize? also, in regards to SQ, in what ways is the C5 superior to the E12? I like the looks of the C5 because of the script 'Cayin' logo on the body, but the plastic on the top around the volume knob looks rather fragile. The E12 is also quite handsome but the color and style of the C5 make it look more expensive


 
  
 From the comparisons between the C5 and iCAN, I can almost assume that the C5 is steps ahead of the E12. I had the iCAN and E12, at the same time, and the iCAN was significantly better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well for me what pushed me over the edge in trying out the C5.. Cuz they make amps like this.
  

  
  
 This is just one of many High end amps these guys make.. We are not dealing with people that don't know their craft. You don't see Fiio making amps like this.
  
 These guys clearly know how to make an amp is my point. The C5 is for real.


----------



## ClieOS

insatiable one said:


> So the E12DIY is better than the standard E12? I thought that it was just an unassembled version so you can customize? ..


 
  
 Yes and no. E12 is meant to drive full sized can up to 600ohm, so the noise performance isn't as good as it can be due to the need of higher gain. Also, the crossfeed and bass EQ circuits also restrict E12 performance. These are all optimized in E12DIY and therefore improves its overall SQ. The DIY parts are just added bonus on top of the improved topology. Even with the same opamp+buffer combo as E12, E12DIY will still sound better. E12IEM is coming soon as well, based on the E12DIY version but fixed to MUSES02 + LME49600. It should have compatible SQ to E12DIY, if not better when it comes to very sensitive headphone and IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am looking forward to that E12IEM version. Will have to grab that on day one. Thanks for the clarification and the info ClieOS. You guys know it ain't an amp thread without the man making an appearance. I hope you get a chance to hear this amp. I think it is a freak of nature how good it sounds.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Its more like a fullness booster more than a real bass booster like what is on the ICAN. I will say the bass on the C5 is excellent without the bass boost.. It will be more than enough bass for most. For bass heads it isn't going to make you want the amp but for most guys I think it will be more than satisfactory.
> 
> Once I get the amp nice n burned in I will do a more complete write up soon. For now I am very impressed with this amp. It seems to improve slightly with every full day of burn in I have done since getting it.


 
 OK, thank you.
  
 It sounds as if it's implemented in a similar way as in the E12 then affecting way to much in to higher frequenses than I would like.
  
 I tend to prefer headphones that doesn't have the most bass impact but it's nice with a good (sub)bass boost on some music.
  
 I've got a modded pair of T50RP that's pretty hard to drive and the DT880/600 on the way so we'll see if it's up to the task.


----------



## GettingBuckets

I'll like to hear your impressions with the t50s since I have a pair of ZMFs that I'd like to see paired up with the C5


----------



## bizkid

Subscribed


----------



## certifiedny

Can anyone compare this to a jds c5, and uha 6smkii. Thinking about one of these as well as the e12iem anybody heard news on release date


----------



## EmpJ

This looks awesome! What happened to the rep that was posting here?


----------



## FangJoker

Is the C5 newer than the C6 model?


----------



## dweaver

the c6 is a dac/amp while the c5 is just an amp...


----------



## Insatiable One

dsnuts said:


> Well for me what pushed me over the edge in trying out the C5.. Cuz they make amps like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I fully agree with you but those pictures prove little more than aesthetics and the fact that those are tube amps.
  
 By the way, thanks for frequently posting about this exciting new C5 amp!
  
 On a side note, FiiO are not 'people that don't know their craft'. I feel that they excel at their craft of providing outstanding products for under $200 that perform like something much more. I have a high appreciation for them making higher end audio on a budget possible. Their products are what allowed me to first experience the beginning of this whole new world of Hi-Fi. The C5 is also priced a tad higher than the E12, and the E12 does sport a rather competitive OPA1611. But, there's no arguing that the C5 is an E12 killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -K


----------



## Thomas Cayin

the c6 is a     IOS    dac/amp while the c5 is just an amp...
  
  
  C5 looks beautiful


----------



## Dsnuts

insatiable one said:


> I fully agree with you but those pictures prove little more than aesthetics and the fact that those are tube amps.
> 
> By the way, thanks for frequently posting about this exciting new C5 amp!
> 
> ...


 
 I am a big fan of Fiio. My first amp was an E11. I only wish more manufacturers would bring out the sound per dollar like Fiio products.


----------



## Dsnuts

thomas cayin said:


> the c6 is a     IOS    dac/amp while the c5 is just an amp...
> 
> 
> C5 looks beautiful


 

 Let me ask you Thomas, I read from another thread that you guys did a slight modification on a newer version of the C5 and came with a pouch. My particular C5 has no pouch except for the sleeve it was packaged with. Does that mean there is a newer version of the C5 or are they all the same.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> I am a big fan of Fiio. My first amp was an E11. I only wish more manufacturers would bring out the sound per dollar like Fiio products.


 
 HI.
  
 It seems that you like FIIO, of course, the presence of the C5 also makes you feel surprise, isn't it? Ha ha, thank you for your choice and articles


----------



## Dsnuts

thomas cayin said:


> HI.
> 
> It seems that you like FIIO, of course, the presence of the C5 also makes you feel surprise, isn't it? Ha ha, thank you for your choice and articles


 

 I am very surprised you guys caught onto this thread. I am a fan of great sound and your amp has certainly done that. I hope you guys continue to bring out affordable product for the enthusiasts. This is my first Cayin amp and I am very impressed.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> Let me ask you Thomas, I read from another thread that you guys did a slight modification on a newer version of the C5 and came with a pouch. My particular C5 has no pouch except for the sleeve it was packaged with. Does that mean there is a newer version of the C5 or are they all the same.


 
  
  Hehe, it seems that you paid much attention to the information from China. Can you speak Chinese?
 Right, we made some change according to the feedback from the user. However, it did nothing with the sound, but only a little adjustment to the attachment and packing. The product remains the same.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Thank you.
  
  


dsnuts said:


> I am very surprised you guys caught onto this thread. I am a fan of great sound and your amp has certainly done that. I hope you guys continue to bring out affordable product for the enthusiasts. This is my first Cayin amp and I am very impressed.


 
 Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts

thomas cayin said:


> Hehe, it seems that you paid much attention to the information from China. Can you speak Chinese?
> Right, we made some change according to the feedback from the user. However, it did nothing with the sound, but only a little adjustment to the attachment and packing. The product remains the same.


 
 It was from another member on one of my threads..Thanks for your answer..Another question I have is the amps driving ability. I know the guys here will eventually test out how powerful the amp is but have you guys tested the amp with some harder to drive headphones? If so which ones so the guys can know just how powerful we are talking about here.


----------



## Leo888

Any thoughts on the HD650 driven by the C5 Thomas. Thanks.


----------



## Change is Good

Guys, the E12 can drive most cans... the C5 most definitely will. 

The real specs on the E12 is 660mw @ 32ohms

C5 is 800mw @ 32ohms


----------



## nick n

there is the link to Erji with the three posts, the last of which shows the poster using Beyer T1, HiFiman 560, Senn HD600, Sony XBA3, HiFiman RE-40 & RE-600, various players,  etc.
  
 Unsure as to the synergy with the Hifiman player I would imagine  you ideally should  consider pairing results with different sources , obviously.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

leo888 said:


> Any thoughts on the HD650 driven by the C5 Thomas. Thanks.


 
 We tested the sound with a lot of different earphones, including HD650, which gives important reference.


----------



## certifiedny

Can someone tell me the output impedance of the cayin c5


----------



## EmpJ

thomas cayin said:


> We tested the sound with a lot of different earphones, including HD650, which gives important reference.


 
 That's good news that it can handle the 650s! When I had the HD650s way back, I remember them being quite difficult to drive IMO...
  
 Is the C5/C6 the only portables?


----------



## EmpJ

certifiedny said:


> Can someone tell me the output impedance of the cayin c5


 
 32 ohms


----------



## Leo888

Good to know that it can drive the 650. 

32 ohm doesn't seems to work well with sensitive iem though but I'm gonna take Dsnut's word since he didn't find an issue with his arsenal of sensitive iems.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

empj said:


> 32 ohms


 
 NO 32 ohms ,  output impedance is 32 milli-ohm


----------



## EmpJ

thomas cayin said:


> NO 32 ohms ,  output impedance is 32 milli-ohm


 
 Oops you are correct. My mistake.


----------



## Leo888

Haha. That's good to know. Then there shouldn't be issues with sensitive iems since I have a few of them. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Give you some C5 by AP test indicators, this is helpful to better understand the characteristics of C5


----------



## certifiedny

Great thank you


----------



## FangJoker

Must resist. I have a perfectly good rsa predator, but the thing is that you can charge the phone with it too.  I gotta stop reading dsnuts posts.


----------



## SonnyA85

I currently have HD25-1 II and on-ear momentums as my portable cans. Alongside a ipod touch with fiio line out cable and a topping NX-1.
  
 Any point in upgrading the topping to this?
  
 Would this also work with a mixamp to double amp some Q701's?
  
 How good is the SQ compared to NX-1? or AUNE T1 MK2 which I also own


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

shenzhenaudio has it now
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-c5-stylish-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html


----------



## peter123

peter123 said:


> I ordered mine from Shenzhen audio.
> 
> Many here use them although this was my first purchase from them. Since they accept PayPal all should be fine.







syedz2ez4 said:


> shenzhenaudio has it now
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-c5-stylish-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

ahh ddint see lol I await your impressions


----------



## ch1n4

Excited! Because this seems to be a very interesting amp, considering it can be used with sensitive IEMs and has the power to drive some 300 Ohm Headphones. In addition it looks great, is still portable and reasonable priced...
 Can't wait to read more impressions on the sound!


----------



## peter123

syedz2ez4 said:


> ahh ddint see lol I await your impressions




No problem, just couldn't resist


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

peter123 said:


> No problem, just couldn't resist


 
 I will buy this amp too, but no funds now have to wait next semester *sober. Dsnuts said its an upgrade to my dx90 internal amp and that amp is very good,  c5 is going to be excellent


----------



## GettingBuckets

Bought it from shenzhen audio. Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Dsnuts

I did some careful listening to the internal amp on the DX90 and the C5 and the internal amp is indeed very nice on the DX90. It adds a nice layer of sound separation stage and detail to the dual sabre chips in the DX90. However once paired with the C5 the amplification is noticeable in a substantial way more so than the internal amp of the DX90. It is like a new DX90 sound. The C5 is much more powerful for one but the effect is more like hooking up a desktop amp more so than a portable amp to the Dx90. The sounds expand further. Sound is more enhanced vs the internal sound. It maximizes the ability of cans and iems used and therefore sounds more substantial. I can go without an amp on the DX90 with no issues but with the C5 is brings the sound of the DX90 to another level.


----------



## Leo888

Hi Ds, do you still have the DX50? If so, I would really appreciate if you could share some impression of it with the C5 driving the FX850.


----------



## FangJoker

Do you think that this is sounds better than a rsa predator?  The predator is way more expensive, sounds great to me, and has incredible battery life.  What I do like about the C5 is that it's tall and slim and that it can also charge my phone.  I do not need 2 portable amps.


----------



## Dsnuts

leo888 said:


> Hi Ds, do you still have the DX50? If so, I would really appreciate if you could share some impression of it with the C5 driving the FX850.


 
  
 I am at work at the moment but I will do some listening tonight to see where it is at. I have been burning in the amp. Just letting them play after a full charge so I expect even more improvement from last time I tried using the FX850. Will report later tonight. 


vegasf1 said:


> Do you think that this is sounds better than a rsa predator?  The predator is way more expensive, sounds great to me, and has incredible battery life.  What I do like about the C5 is that it's tall and slim and that it can also charge my phone.  I do not need 2 portable amps.


 
  
 Can't say I am sure your predator is a great amp. Do we need any gear we buy? The C5 is another flavor of sound that adds to your enjoyment. Each manufacturer tunes a sound to what they feel is proper. This one happens to be Cayin's, my first by the way.. I do own higher end amps in the ICON, NFB-5, ICAN, and 2stepdance all of them sound nice in one way or another and so does the C5. It hangs with the best of my amps and that is saying something for a $170 amp with brawn..Is it worth owning if you already own so and so amp? YES.. Another take on a sound is a good thing..It will be the best $170 you spent on an amp.


----------



## surge

Am using a cayin 300p (300b pushpull tube amp) since 2006 n still serving me fine...loved e sound. For headphones, am using a cayin ha-1h got a good deal at $200) since 2007.. They r still working great. Am a cayin fan. E worksmanship I have seen for cayin products is first class even though made in china. Back in 2006barely a few made in china brands audio shows quality. .cayin is a pioneers.

conclusion: bought e c5.....waiting....my tomahawk is dying...was thinking of getting a mustang or sr71. At 170, i only managed to resist for 1 day before clicking e buy button.

pairing w fx850...


----------



## Thomas Cayin

surge said:


> Am using a cayin 300p (300b pushpull tube amp) since 2006 n still serving me fine...loved e sound. For headphones, am using a cayin ha-1h got a good deal at $200) since 2007.. They r still working great. Am a cayin fan. E worksmanship I have seen for cayin products is first class even though made in china. Back in 2006barely a few made in china brands audio shows quality. .cayin is a pioneers.
> 
> conclusion: bought e c5.....waiting....my tomahawk is dying...was thinking of getting a mustang or sr71. At 170, i only managed to resist for 1 day before clicking e buy button.
> 
> pairing w fx850...


 
Wow, old friends, thank you, I believe you will fall in love with our newproduct C5


----------



## FangJoker

dsnuts said:


> I am at work at the moment but I will do some listening tonight to see where it is at. I have been burning in the amp. Just letting them play after a full charge so I expect even more improvement from last time I tried using the FX850. Will report later tonight.
> 
> Can't say I am sure your predator is a great amp. Do we need any gear we buy? The C5 is another flavor of sound that adds to your enjoyment. Each manufacturer tunes a sound to what they feel is proper. This one happens to be Cayin's, my first by the way.. I do own higher end amps in the ICON, NFB-5, ICAN, and 2stepdance all of them sound nice in one way or another and so does the C5. It hangs with the best of my amps and that is saying something for a $170 amp with brawn..Is it worth owning if you already own so and so amp? YES.. Another take on a sound is a good thing..It will be the best $170 you spent on an amp.


 
  
  
 I guess I'm somewhat different from a lot of people here who buy multiple items in the same category.  My gf is always on me with my impulsive buying so I prefer to have one of each thing (amp, dac, IEM, cans, portable amp, etc) as she sees it as being unnecessary to have more than one of each type of thing.  So I try to follow the rules so I have been buying and selling items hoping to be satisfied and try not to buy any more things at least for a half a year. lol    
  
 Sure I would lose money if I sold the predator and bought the C5, but I would still have some bucks leftover to go towards my real money pit, going to the track.  A car track for lapping, not gambling.  lol
  
 I used to do the same with cars, but I am finally done with that.


----------



## surge

vegasf1 said:


> I guess I'm somewhat different from a lot of people here who buy multiple items in the same category.  My gf is always on me with my impulsive buying so I prefer to have one of each thing (amp, dac, IEM, cans, portable amp, etc) as she sees it as being unnecessary to have more than one of each type of thing.  So I try to follow the rules so I have been buying and selling items hoping to be satisfied and try not to buy any more things at least for a half a year. lol
> 
> Sure I would lose money if I sold the predator and bought the C5, but I would still have some bucks leftover to go towards my real money pit, going to the track.  A car track for lapping, not gambling.  lol
> 
> I used to do the same with cars, but I am finally done with that.



haha...thats why these e boys toys...if just for of sake of music, most setup will work great...once u toy around, thrn there is a need to decide which is better n settle one. If not that e tomahawk shuts down itself time to time...I wont be looking n find c5. Cos e fx850-x3-ttomahawk combo is already very good to my ears. As u mentioned, 1 set is enough..after all we have only a pair of ears.


----------



## certifiedny

Vegas, How do you like the hydras sound, are you using with the fx850, if so are they too heavy for them. Am going to get them or the 4s but I'd like to really to get the 8s and of course possibly cayin c5 still up in the air but I think this will be the one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to my DX90, C5 hooked up to the FX850. Best way to describe this combo is pure immersion. We have a player in the DX90 with dual ES9018M sabre dacs that is known for it's crisp detail and the line out is about as clean as it gets, hooked up to the sound expanding C5 then on the receiving end we have the FX850 which is known for it's large musical sound presentation.
  
 What you get is a fantastic synergistic intoxicating mix of sound chemistry that one has to hear to truly appreciate.. Vocals on this combo emanates pure emotion and range. Having a DX90 is not a necessity me thinks as long as you have a clean line out as your source. This amp expands your source  to reach new heights.  Bass reaches deeper has more texture and aggression if called for. Instruments jumps out of the musical scope and surrounds your senses with every note and decay, stroke of the keys or pluck of the string..If sound could be equated to a type of meal. This would be a 12 course Lobster and steak meal at the grand hotel and you better pre book a room cuz your staying overnight and having your Scotch and cigar to cap off the evening.. Sound is very satisfactory..This amp is just a blast to listen to not just with my FX850 but with every earphone and headphone I own..It is definitely not your McDonalds cheezeburger takeout.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

certifiedny said:


> Vegas, How do you like the hydras sound, are you using with the fx850, if so are they too heavy for them. Am going to get them or the 4s but I'd like to really to get the 8s and of course possibly cayin c5 still up in the air but I think this will be the one.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> Listening to my DX90, C5 hooked up to the FX850. Best way to describe this combo is pure immersion. We have a player in the DX90 with dual ES9018M sabre dacs that is known for it's crisp detail and the line out is about as clean as it gets, hooked up to the sound expanding C5 then on the receiving end we have the FX850 which is known for it's large musical sound presentation.
> 
> What you get is a fantastic synergistic intoxicating mix of sound chemistry that one has to hear to truly appreciate.. Vocals on this combo emanates pure emotion and range. Having a DX90 is not a necessity me thinks as long as you have a clean line out as your source. This amp expands your source  to reach new heights.  Bass reaches deeper has more texture and aggression if called for. Instruments jumps out of the musical scope and surrounds your senses with every note and decay, stroke of the keys or pluck of the string..If sound could be equated to a type of meal. This would be a 12 course Lobster and steak meal at the grand hotel and you better pre book a room cuz your staying overnight and having your Scotch and cigar to cap off the evening.. Sound is very satisfactory..This amp is just a blast to listen to not just with my FX850 but with every earphone and headphone I own..It is definitely not your McDonalds cheezeburger takeout.


 
 We are very happy to get your approval C5, both now and in the future, this is we want efforts.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> I am at work at the moment but I will do some listening tonight to see where it is at. I have been burning in the amp. Just letting them play after a full charge so I expect even more improvement from last time I tried using the FX850. Will report later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks in advance Dsnut. Looking forward to your DX50, C5 and FX850 impression.


----------



## FangJoker

certifiedny said:


> Vegas, How do you like the hydras sound, are you using with the fx850, if so are they too heavy for them. Am going to get them or the 4s but I'd like to really to get the 8s and of course possibly cayin c5 still up in the air but I think this will be the one.


 
  
 I'm still waiting to get them.  Dealing with treoo and nocaudio is as bad as it gets.  They reply late or never at all once they have your money.  I hope that it's not too heavy as I do not usually wear them over the ear as some people do.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have some very bad and surprising news. I loved everything about this amp but now comes a problem which I hope is an isolated case. After listening to it last night and placing the amp on my desk. It was never mishandled or dropped. It now has a short or some type if disconnect on the headphone in.. The line in and headphone in on the top of the amp where the volume knob is now defective. It sounds like I am underwater now. I was able to physically move the top portion back n forth and the sound would cut in and out. Now it is permanently out.
  
 This is very disheartening as I was so sold on this amp. I do hope this is an isolated incident and that I got a rare lemon. I contacted ebay seller in hopes to replace the amp because it is clearly a lemon. Will keep you guys updated. If a 2nd amp one of you guys got has this same issue. We will have a serious issue. Otherwise I do hope this is just my amp.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> So I have some very bad and surprising news. I loved everything about this amp but now comes a problem which I hope is an isolated case. After listening to it last night and placing the amp on my desk. It was never mishandled or dropped. It now has a short or some type if disconnect on the headphone in.. The line in and headphone in on the top of the amp where the volume knob is now defective. It sounds like I am underwater now. I was able to physically move the top portion back n forth and the sound would cut in and out. Now it is permanently out.
> 
> This is very disheartening as I was so sold on this amp. I do hope this is an isolated incident and that I got a rare lemon. I contacted ebay seller in hopes to replace the amp because it is clearly a lemon. Will keep you guys updated. If a 2nd amp one of you guys got has this same issue. We will have a serious issue. Otherwise I do hope this is just my amp.


 
 I would like to clear it, through your actions, there is no recovery had sound, or always is so, so help me determine where the problem lies.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> So I have some very bad and surprising news. I loved everything about this amp but now comes a problem which I hope is an isolated case. After listening to it last night and placing the amp on my desk. It was never mishandled or dropped. It now has a short or some type if disconnect on the headphone in.. The line in and headphone in on the top of the amp where the volume knob is now defective. It sounds like I am underwater now. I was able to physically move the top portion back n forth and the sound would cut in and out. Now it is permanently out.
> 
> This is very disheartening as I was so sold on this amp. I do hope this is an isolated incident and that I got a rare lemon. I contacted ebay seller in hopes to replace the amp because it is clearly a lemon. Will keep you guys updated. If a 2nd amp one of you guys got has this same issue. We will have a serious issue. Otherwise I do hope this is just my amp.




That really sucks, I'm sorry that it happened to you. Hopefully you'll be able to find a solution with Thomas and It'll turn out to be a isolated case. We'll find out soon enough when the rest of us who has ordered it receive ours.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Dear Dsnuts, terrible sorry for the troubles we brought.
 Now I suggest you may try it by the following way so that I could know why and how the problem happened, and I will also give solutions after I know more detail.
 1.Plz put the Plastic portion onto C5, use the same cable and the earphones which you used in the beginning. (Not this headphone). By this way, if C5 works well and the sound is ok ?
 If not so, it should be something wrong with the AMP. In this case, just inform me your post addr. And contact info., I will send you a new C5 AMP as soon as possible.
 2.If the finished the 1st step and found the sound comes out problem get solved. Please kindly check yr cables and headphones. Try to plug them into right position TIGHTLY, to see whether it is work normally.
 If not, please move the plastic portion, and plug it TIGHTLY again, to check whether it is workable.

 Because it is deep night here in China, I am worried that there would be no reply from me in the following 8-10 hours, I hope yr understanding. And please trust us, we would try our double best to help you.


----------



## NawiLlih

thomas cayin said:


> Dear Dsnuts, terrible sorry for the troubles we brought.
> Now I suggest you may try it by the following way so that I could know why and how the problem happened, and I will also give solutions after I know more detail.
> 1.Plz put the Plastic portion onto C5, use the same cable and the earphones which you used in the beginning. (Not this headphone). By this way, if C5 works well and the sound is ok ?
> If not so, it should be something wrong with the AMP. In this case, just inform me your post addr. And contact info., I will send you a new C5 AMP as soon as possible.
> ...


 
 ^ This, folks, is the mark of a company that really cares 
  
 I'm saving up for a C5 of my own right now, I'm hoping to have it before Christmas  Also, do Cayin have a webstore that we could order from, rather than having to trawl eBay for a legitimate seller?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I removed the top plastic cover piece covering the volume nob and it seems the plastic cover piece is the culprit. When I place the cover back on there is a slight increase in spacing of the headphone and input jacks..So it seems my plugs are not sitting flush even thought the top plastic cover is flush with the top of the amp.
  
  
 I would suggest to Cayin folk. You guys gotta replace the top plastic piece otherwise you guys are in for a lot of headaches.
  
 In other words in order for my amp to work correct I have to take the black plastic cover off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is actually an easy DIY fix I am going to take a dremel tool and make a much wider hole where it covers the input and headphone jacks. When I press in the headphone jack it sounds correct so it is definitely the black plastic cover.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

nawillih said:


> ^ This, folks, is the mark of a company that really cares
> 
> I'm saving up for a C5 of my own right now, I'm hoping to have it before Christmas  Also, do Cayin have a webstore that we could order from, rather than having to trawl eBay for a legitimate seller?


 
 You could order them from shenzhen audio, very trusted seller.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will have after pics once I get the dremel out.


----------



## NawiLlih

syedz2ez4 said:


> You could order them from shenzhen audio, very trusted seller.


 
 Ok, thanks! I'll look into it...


----------



## Dsnuts

I used a round file to make a much larger diameter over the input and headphone jacks and whala..The sound I like to hear.. Scared me for a bit there. I was sure this unit was defective. But this is something to note for future owners of this amp. If your having issues with contact. Take the plastic top portion off. It pops off with minimum fuss and use a round file to make the hole bigger.. Problem fixed.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I used a round file to make a much larger diameter over the input and headphone jacks and whala..The sound I like to hear.. Scared me for a bit there. I was sure this unit was defective. But this is something to note for future owners of this amp. If your having issues with contact. Take the plastic top portion off. It pops off with minimum fuss and use a round file to make the hole bigger.. Problem fixed.




Great work Ds!

I agree with you, Cayin need to find out if this is a common problem and if so change it in future production runs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glamor shot.


 Fits my Z1060 perfectly. Smartphone size..In honesty if I was to complain about one aspect of the design it would be the headphone jack and input jacks. As you guys can see from the previous picture it is a standard plastic jack. I am starting to wonder how long the Jacks will last. Even my E11K has more reinforced jacks.. I had to fidget with the C5 a bit as it was still cutting out but after I firmly put connectors and my H3 into the jacks it works fine now.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Thank you, the problem with my forecast of the same, because the plastic pieces to increase the distance between the top of the headphone jack, resulting in problems in contact and I will ask the engineers to correct the mold, in the back of production to solve this problem. 
 Once again apologize to you and express my gratitude.


----------



## FangJoker

Now this is how a company should react.  I'll be ordering one down the road once I hear about a model that's fixed.  There's a few companies out there that I will never deal with again and it's nothing to do with their products but to do with communication.


----------



## Dsnuts

Basically if the input plug and or headphone plug is not fully in the jack. It sounds muffled. If you guys take out your headphones slightly from whatever source you have you will get the idea. It literally sounds like your hearing music underwater. The hole that I cut out is much larger than the stock hole that sat flush onto the jack openings but raised the mouth of the jack slightly because the thickness of the plastic cover.  The problem was that my interconnects and earphone Jacks both had a thicker base than the opening on the plastic cover. I cut out enough diameter to just fit my interconnects and most if not all my earphone and headphone jack bases.
  
 The strange thing about this whole experience was that this didn't happen all this time I was using it and burning in the amp. It happened for the first and last time this morning. It is good that the problem is fixed but this is clearly a minor design flaw. I am sure future versions will be problem free but if it happens to yours at least it is a simple fix.
  
 @Cayin folks. I appreciated the offer for a replacement but I am glad it was just a minor annoyance. So far so good. No more connective issues. Oh and if you guys design a new plastic cover for the top part. I would greatly appreciate one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just my observation but all you guys really have to do is make the plastic part sitting over the input and headphone jacks just a bit thinner but use a better more ridged plastic so it sits slightly below the lip of the headphone and input jacks. I am sure you guys will figure it out.


----------



## surge

dsnuts said:


> Basically if the input plug and or headphone plug is not fully in the jack. It sounds muffled. If you guys take out your headphones slightly from whatever soustandard n put you will get the idea. It literally sounds like your hearing music underwater. The hole that I cut out is much larger than the stock hole that sat flush onto the jack openings but raised the mouth of the jack slightly because the thickness of the plastic cover.  The problem was that my interconnects and earphone Jacks both had a thicker base than the opening on the plastic cover. I cut out enough diameter to just fit my interconnects and most if not all my earphone and headphone jack bases.
> 
> The strange thing about this whole experience was that this didn't happen all this time I was using it and burning in the amp. It happened for the first and last time this morning. It is good that the problem is fixed but this is clearly a minor design flaw. I am sure future versions will be problem free but if it happens to yours at least it is a simple fix.
> 
> @Cayin folks. I appreciated the offer for a replacement but I am glad it was just a minor annoyance. So far so good. No more connective issues. Oh and if you guys design a new plastic cover for the top part. I would greatly appreciate one.  Just my observation but all you guys really have to do is make the plastic part sitting over the input and headphone jacks just a bit thinner but use a better more ridged plastic so it sits slightly below the lip of the headphone and input jacks. I am sure you guys will figure it out.




u gave me a fright! Already ordered e c5. Luckily e problem is solved. Think e plastic just fit standard jack. i needed to bore e handphone cover hole too for my note 2 before i can use e 850 w e nocturnal cable. E 3.5mm jack was too fat to go into e standard hole.

I would cut a rectangular opening over e 2 input jack when I get mine n solve e problem once n for all...then all typrs of jack can fit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to the amp on and off all day today with solid results. No more cutting out of sound. I threw on for the first time my Nuforce Primo8. Never heard the Primo 8 sound better..Just when I feel one pairing sounds great I try another and it beats the previous for clarity detail and immersion. It is a triple stack of definition and with bass boost on blues and Jazz sound a live. I would seriously have a hard time coming up with what earphone/ headphone pairs the best with the C5. Using one of the most neutral of phones in the primo 8 I have a real sense of just how much bass is being boosted over stock sound using the Primo 8. If I was to guess it sounds like a good 4-6db of boost which is not extreme but is great for when you feel you want to trow on some larger low end for more neutral phones. The bass boost seems more useful for neutral phones more so than earphones such as the FX850 or H3 that already have a bass foundation. Turning on bass boost for the H3 gives a bit too much bass to the sound.


----------



## Leo888

Nice to know it's just a small issue which can be easily rectified. Btw, have you gotten the time to pair the C5 with the DX50 driving the 850? Have been earley awaiting your impression. Hope you could put in some thoughts soon. Thanks again Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry my friend I do not own the DX50 any more, I though you meant DX90 as that is what I have. I sold off my DX50 when I bought my DX90. I have no doubts it will sound great using the DX50. I did hook it up to a lesser player in the Z1060 and that sounded great. This amp magnifys the sound from your line out. From memory with the last firmware I installed on the old DX50 I used to own it has more of a neutral signature than anything with too much coloration. Which is pretty much what my DX90 is. I seriously have no doubts it will pair with the DX50 very nicely. The C5 doesn't add much in the way of coloration..It projects the source sound signature more so than anything. It does seem to add a better sense of sound layering and space in all directions, more rangier vocals, instruments, bass, but does not tilt the sound toward any particular sound bias. Well that is as long as you stay off the bass boost.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> I though you meant DX90 as that is what I have. I sold off my DX50 when I bought my DX90. I have no doubts it will sound great using the DX50. I did hook it up to a lesser player in the Z1060 and that sounded great. This amp magnifys the sound from your line out. From memory with the last firmware I installed on the old DX50 I used to own it has more of a neutral signature than anything with too much coloration. Which is pretty much what my DX90 is. I seriously have no doubts it will pair with the DX50 very nicely. The C5 doesn't add much in the way of coloration..It projects the source sound signature more so than anything. It does seem to add a better sense of sound layering and space in all directions, more rangier vocals, instruments, bass, but does not tilt the sound toward any particular sound bias. Well that is as long as you stay off the bass boost.




Oh, thought I saw you have the DX50 from your sig and didn't know that you have sold it. Nevertheless, your thoughts are re-assuring to know. Personally, I really like the highly musical Wolfson house sound and glad to know that the C5 will not add much to the sound. Thanks again Ds.


----------



## ch1n4

Hi Thomas, thanks for your attention and help. Excellent Customer Service! Would be nice if you could inform us after the changes in production have been applied and which distributors are going to have the new versions.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

ch1n4 said:


> Hi Thomas, thanks for your attention and help. Excellent Customer Service! Would be nice if you could inform us after the changes in production have been applied and which distributors are going to have the new versions.


 
 It is not a complicate alteration, but we, do, have to spend some time to do, personally I think the new version could come out in half a month, because we need to design and make a new mold.

 We have our workers tried more than 100 models of earphones and headphones today, which including different brands, the problem happened on 3 of them, which as same as DS suffering. Because there are few models of earphones with shorter plugs.

 In the following days, we would focus on this problem and work it out ASAP. If any people worried about it, I suggest you may buy it after one months, I believe that the above problem would be solved at that time.

 Many many thanks for your attention and support.


----------



## GettingBuckets

I'm glad customer service is being so responsive. I ordered my C5 a couple of days ago, so I hope I don't have the same problem.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately for me it was using all my earphones when it happened. It didn't matter what I put in the jacks it would not sound right. I find it strange to happen not gradually but at one sitting yesterday morning. Previously with all my headphones and earphones i didn't hear the disconnect not one time.


----------



## surge

dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately for me it was using all my earphones when it happened. It didn't matter what I put in the jacks it would not sound right. I find it strange to happen not gradually but at one sitting yesterday morning. Previously with all my headphones and earphones i didn't hear the disconnect not one time.


 
 thinking back, did you remove the plastic cover before it started happening?. likely it happened after the removal of the plastic cover and not sitting it back properly again. If not, if the problem persist, it could be due to minor movement that happened inside the amp pushing the jack backward enough to caused intermittent connection with e phones. My tomahawk used to have a backward movement when inserting the phone. then i screw out the volume knob, pushing it inner before tigthening it. the problem is solve but turning the knob requires more effort as the knob is now rubbing against the faceplate.
  
 my c5 should arrive in a week. fingers crossed.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope. Never removed the plastic covering. One thing I did notice is that it doesn't sit secure. There is slight movement of the plastic cover. I took a good look at how the plastic piece was sitting over the headphone and input jacks before I filed them to be bigger was that it did increase the spacing of the headphone and input jacks. The plastic piece while made to be flush on the jacks was just a slight bit thicker over the the jacks, which was the cause of the problem.


----------



## Dsnuts

This combo is consistently my favorite. Fidelio L2 maximizes the amp dap combo I have here. Look forward to what you guys have to say about the amp.


----------



## deltronzero

That's a DX90 or 50?
  
 I have a DX90 and I'm really interested in this amp...
  
 Edit:
  
 Thomas, where is it a good place to pick up a C5 in China online?  I see a couple dealers on TaoBao but unsure if they are official distributors.  Are there any retail stores I can visit in Guangzhou/Dongguan/Shenzhen area to test it?


----------



## surge

deltronzero said:


> That's a DX90 or 50?
> 
> I have a DX90 and I'm really interested in this amp...
> 
> ...



got mine from ebay seller shenzhen audio. $169 included shipping. Taobao needs 3 party shipping out of china.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

deltronzero said:


> That's a DX90 or 50?
> 
> I have a DX90 and I'm really interested in this amp...
> 
> ...


 
 Dealers on Taobao are authorized by us and sold within China, if you come to China, you can see our C5 and actually test it in Guangzhou and Shenzhen, but you may need a detailed address


----------



## Dsnuts

deltronzero said:


> That's a DX90 or 50?
> 
> I have a DX90 and I'm really interested in this amp...
> 
> ...


 

 DX90, line out is clean detailed. The best out of my daps. Matched with a good amp and it jumps up in sq.


----------



## deltronzero

thomas cayin said:


> Dealers on Taobao are authorized by us and sold within China, if you come to China, you can see our C5 and actually test it in Guangzhou and Shenzhen, but you may need a detailed address


 
 I'm living in Guangzhou right now.  Where can I test the C5? You can type the address in Chinese, I'm fluent in Chinese also.


----------



## Lad27

Anyone here with Fiio X5? 
  
 This thread caught my attention when reading JVC FX850 thread. I used to have DX90, but its has died on me. Anyway, the seller honored his eBay warranty and I'll get full refund which will in turn fund FX850.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I got X5 after DX90 died so no side by side comparo happened, but from memory what I liked more on DX90 (and this is just about only thing which I feel was better on DX90 vs X5) was wider and more spacious soundstage. And reading this thread gives me impression the this little amp may just do the trick. LO on X5 is fantastic this DAP scales well with Meier Opera, but need a portable solution.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think you will be fine with the X5. From reading the X5 thread it seems the line out is very clean on the X5. That is all your gonna need for the C5.Will probably stack better than the DX90 actually because of the larger size..I am sure one of the guys that recently bought one will chime in with their thoughts if they own the X5.


----------



## EmpJ

Thanks Dsnuts for uncovering the minor design flaw.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Anybody order from Shenzhen audio? I was just wondering how long it will take to ship, since it's coming from the Singapore Post it seems.


----------



## peter123

gettingbuckets said:


> Anybody order from Shenzhen audio? I was just wondering how long it will take to ship, since it's coming from the Singapore Post it seems.




I ordered mine there but it's not in Norway yet, shipped from Singapore on August 21'St so should not be to far away.


----------



## DannyBai

I purchased mine from an eBay seller and it shipped on the 19th and just received it today.  Not bad.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I purchased mine from an eBay seller and it shipped on the 19th and just received it today.  Not bad.


 
 ^
 Oh schiit just got real!!! Impressions NOW!!!
 HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How does it compare with the GO 450???


----------



## DannyBai

Just like Ds's, mine came dead so I'm doing a full charge.  I'll say something later tonight.  I will be hearing this thing tonight for sure.


----------



## Lad27

Aussies can buy it from noisymotel in Melbourne. AUD189.00 shipped.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Just like Ds's, mine came dead so I'm doing a full charge.  I'll say something later tonight.  I will be hearing this thing tonight for sure.


 

 ^
 Damn you got me AMPed for a sec. DON'T PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THAT DANNY!!!


----------



## GettingBuckets

I ordered mine the 21st, so I guess it will be a few more days. I guess I'll just live off of the impressions of others for now.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

I ordered mine from Shenzhen Audio and it was shipped since 20th hopefully I will get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## DannyBai

Initial impressions.  Couldn't wait for a full charge.  Started out using iPhone and AK10 to C5.  The added staging pops out immediately.  Bass adds body but can't tell if it's any tighter.  Overall a definite improvement in sound line out from AK10 but this is unrealistic to carry around so I moved on to the GEEK OUT 450 to C5.  Much better combo.  The geek already sounds excellent and the C5 just brings everything a notch up. Voices become a little cleaner, surrounds you, airy treble.  There's a "wow" factor to the sound coming from this amp.  This was the type of sound I was hoping for and thankfully it delivers.  Now that high gain is a massive jump.  This should power pretty much anything.  Keeping the volume low and using high gain sounds wonderful.  Only been listening with the L2's so far.  Bass boost adds to the bass, sort of a thickness, not a huge difference but does add to the sound.  I don't care for it since I'm listening to FKA Twigs right now and there's no need for bass boost with this music.  Impressed so far no doubt about it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Let the hype begin!!


----------



## GettingBuckets

Definitely having no regrets about ordering the C5. All I can say is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uxn3RoqTOQ


----------



## DannyBai

Lol


----------



## surge

peter123 said:


> I ordered mine there but it's not in Norway yet, shipped from Singapore on August 21'St so should not be to far away.



I ordered from ebay and is under shenzhen audio. E product is shipped from hk, not singapore. Am based in singapore n quite sure e cayin c5 is not avaliable here yet. N definitely no shenzhen audio here.


----------



## peter123

surge said:


> I ordered from ebay and is under shenzhen audio. E product is shipped from hk, not singapore. Am based in singapore n quite sure e cayin c5 is not avaliable here yet. N definitely no shenzhen audio here.


 
 I've got no idea, just noted on the tracking that first registrated post office is Singapore. Just double checked and that's correct AND it's in Norway now!
  
 Now I just have to wait for customs clearence.....


----------



## deltronzero

Bleh, hearing these impressions are killing me.  Was super busy last weekend and will be busy this weekend as well, so didn't have time to test out the C5 in person.  Will go next next weekend and bring my DX90 & IE800 along, I'm just afraid I'll buy it on the spot..ha.


----------



## surge

peter123 said:


> I've got no idea, just noted on the tracking that first registrated post office is Singapore. Just double checked and that's correct AND it's in Norway now!
> 
> Now I just have to wait for customs clearence.....



anyway shenzhen audio direct $159.90. Ebay $169. Both include shipping. ..I paid 10 extra for nothing...haha. bought on 21st shipped on 24th sept. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Let the hype begin!!


 
 WOW i don't have my C5 yet, BUT I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY!
 SOUNDS GREAT, even uncharged, with wide soundstage, oodles of detail
 and layers of sound, i can even hear music that hasn't been written yet,
 its revealing the mysteries of sound the wow ness of the audio universe....and
 and wait..im waking up.......
 wait, i just went back to sleep and its more burned in now and sounds
 even better!   i can't talk anymore...its taking me away....will write as soon
 as i can.....oh no.......i better resist  ordering it before i start obeying my hallucinations....
 TOO late my fingers were beyond my command, i ordered it from ebay ..
 now i just have to wait while i hallucinate dat C5....whoa...its good enough
 to be true......


----------



## GettingBuckets

You might need to lay off the medication haha.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> WOW i don't have my C5 yet, BUT I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY!
> SOUNDS GREAT, even uncharged, with wide soundstage, oodles of detail
> and layers of sound, i can even hear music that hasn't been written yet,
> its revealing the mysteries of sound the wow ness of the audio universe....and
> ...


 
  
  


gettingbuckets said:


> You might need to lay off the medication haha.


 
 This is my good friend Dr. Blue. This is him. More colorful in his perception of sound than any other and a very seasoned audiophile. He is a good man to know and I will most definitely welcome his thoughts concerning this amp. 
  
 I have a feeling he will enjoy it immensely. Look forward to both you guys thoughts on this amp.


----------



## DannyBai

Yep, trust drblue's ears, he knows what he's talking about.  Let your imagination take over while reading his words.


----------



## GettingBuckets

If those are his impressions before receiving the amp, I cannot wait to see his real impressions. I feel like he's going to convince multitudes of buyers alone haha


----------



## DannyBai

Been running mine for over 6 hours today while I was away and still two lights on battery meter.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Just picked up mine from post office and wow this thing is gorgeous  Side by side with my Topping NX1 And Kogan player


----------



## drbluenewmexico

gettingbuckets said:


> If those are his impressions before receiving the amp, I cannot wait to see his real impressions. I feel like he's going to convince multitudes of buyers alone haha


 
 THANKS GUYS,,,appreciate your kind words about my imagination and sound.  i really did order the C5 and will report in on it
 as soon it arrives and is burned in well......as for the medications, they are wearing off, but i can STILL HEAR THE C5 in the back
 of my brain,  and it keeps getting better! more oxygen please...
  
 i do write from a GONZO point of view, since "the Road of Excess leads to the Palace of Wisdom"--WIlliam Blake and Hunter T Thompson...
 one must indulge their imagination to have proper perspective on so called REALITY... and theres no extra charge!!
 and now for some real dinner......


----------



## Thomas Cayin

See more and more of my friends got the C5, or is about to get C5, I am really happy, I hope to see more use for the C5 show. 
  
 Thanks guys.


----------



## peter123

I posted this in the Asian/Chinese threa but though it would be natural to post here as well.
  
 Since yesterday I've spent all the time I've manged to compare my new Cayin C5 with Topping NX-1 and FiiO E12.
  
 I must say that I find it really difficult to compare and not the least describe the differences. I 've got really big respect for peolpe able to make full comparsion between different aps. I'm just going to give a short comparsion between the C5 and the other two.
  
 Let me first underline that all differences are really small and it took a  lot of listening to be able to find them but they're deinitely there.
  
 I used th LO on my X3 as a source and splitted the signal to both amps. I also volumed match by my ears only. Headphones used was my modded T50RP (BMF DBV3 mod with HM5 velour pads), AKG Q701 and Grado SR325is with HM5 velour pads. IEM's used was Hvai B3Pro 1 (original), my most hard to drive IEM's and Logitech UE600, my most sensetive IEM's.
  
 C5 vs E12: Both of these amps packs enough power to drive every headphone I own. I've been using the E12 a lot since I got it about 5 monts ago as I tend to listen less and less out of my desktop amps because of me listening at different places around my houset (with four childre I need to find places I can enjoy them music without getting disturbed or disturbing others).
  
 I've been very pleased with the E12 for the time I've used it. I only paid $88 for it shipped, brand new so I consider it great value. The two main differences between the two (and these differences are very easy to hear) is that the E12 is warmer and has more background noice (hiss). This is naturally worst with the UE600 but it's actully noticable with all HP/IEM's I've tried with. This has never bothered me before but in comparsion with the C5 it's very obvious. The C5 has a very very light hiss with the UE600 and noting with the rest. The warmer sound on the E12 makes it feel a tad less clear and neutral.
  
 C5 vs NX-1: These are actually much closer in their over all signature than the E12 and C5. It took a lot more listening to be able to find the differences here. I've seen one graph on each of these and there they're both really flat. The most obvious differences here are also the bakbround noice (hiss) that's clearly noticable on the NX-1 and as mentoned above next too non-existing with the C5. I've also get some EMI interference from my phone with the NX-1 that I was not able to reprocuce with the C5 for the half hour or so I tried them together. I would also say that the C5 is a tad fuller sounding without feeling warm or unnatural in any way. In a way I'd guess one could say that the C5 is a NX-1 on steroids, having a very similar over all sound but packing a lot more power. With the T50RP's (my hardest to drive headphones) the NX-1 sometimes feels a little bit looser in the bass than the C5.
  
 Other differences between the C5 and the other two may be "new toy syndrom", placebo or not carefully enough mathed volume levels but I do feel that the C5 is a tad more distinct and "right" sounding.
  
 In short I would describe the C5 as being natural, have a really nice black backgound and plenty of power (even the Havi's get enough volume at volume level 3 out of 10 on low gain). It's a great amp and I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Ugh I ordered my amp over a week ago and still haven't received it. Im tired of waiting...


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for that peter. Very nice comparisons.


----------



## peter123

dannybai said:


> Thanks for that peter. Very nice comparisons.




Thanks Danny!

I really enjoy the C5 so it was a pure pleasure.

I'll try to make a comparison with the Schiit Magni and Little Dot I+ as well when I get the time.


----------



## DannyBai

peter123 said:


> Thanks Danny!
> 
> I really enjoy the C5 so it was a pure pleasure.
> 
> I'll try to make a comparison with the Schiit Magni and Little Dot I+ as well when I get the time.


 
 That would be wonderful.  I did a quick comparison with the Vorzuge Pure 2 which costs $550.  I felt that the Pure 2 sounded more neutral and is dead quiet.  C5 is also very quiet but the Pure 2 is completely black.  Now depending on preference, the C5 sounds warmer and has the bigger staging.  Personally, this sound is more to my liking because I am not an over analytical listener.  As for power, the Pure 2 has 3 gains and is just as powerful as the C5.  Both should be able to drive just about anything.  If I were to nitpick about the C5, it's the plastic cover.  It's cheap and just doesn't flow with the design.  The amp is very light but feels cheap to me.  Solid piece would have made it better.  To compare, the Fiio E11K that I just received feels like a tank.  As for sound, I love the C5.  I have gone threw a slew of portable amps.  Meier 2 step, RSA Intruder, RSA SR71A, ALO MK3B to name my favorites.  I got rid of them all and the Pure 2 satisfies me.  Still, I miss the bass punch and the "wow" factor the RSA's and the 2 Step provided and the C5 takes care of that issue.  Bring the cost into the mix, great looks, decent build and an incredible sound, we have an excellent amp in the C5.


----------



## peter123

dannybai said:


> That would be wonderful.  I did a quick comparison with the Vorzuge Pure 2 which costs $550.  I felt that the Pure 2 sounded more neutral and is dead quiet.  C5 is also very quiet but the Pure 2 is completely black.  Now depending on preference, the C5 sounds warmer and has the bigger staging.  Personally, this sound is more to my liking because I am not an over analytical listener.  As for power, the Pure 2 has 3 gains and is just as powerful as the C5.  Both should be able to drive just about anything.  If I were to nitpick about the C5, it's the plastic cover.  It's cheap and just doesn't flow with the design.  The amp is very light but feels cheap to me.  Solid piece would have made it better.  To compare, the Fiio E11K that I just received feels like a tank.  As for sound, I love the C5.  I have gone threw a slew of portable amps.  Meier 2 step, RSA Intruder, RSA SR71A, ALO MK3B to name my favorites.  I got rid of them all and the Pure 2 satisfies me.  Still, I miss the bass punch and the "wow" factor the RSA's and the 2 Step provided and the C5 takes care of that issue.  Bring the cost into the mix, great looks, decent build and an incredible sound, we have an excellent amp in the C5.




Yeah, I agree on the plastic cover, not exactly sexy. If I could choose I'd have the E12 build with the C5 sound...


----------



## GettingBuckets

dannybai said:


> That would be wonderful.  I did a quick comparison with the Vorzuge Pure 2 which costs $550.  I felt that the Pure 2 sounded more neutral and is dead quiet.  C5 is also very quiet but the Pure 2 is completely black.  Now depending on preference, the C5 sounds warmer and has the bigger staging.  Personally, this sound is more to my liking because I am not an over analytical listener.  As for power, the Pure 2 has 3 gains and is just as powerful as the C5.  Both should be able to drive just about anything.  If I were to nitpick about the C5, it's the plastic cover.  It's cheap and just doesn't flow with the design.  The amp is very light but feels cheap to me.  Solid piece would have made it better.  To compare, the Fiio E11K that I just received feels like a tank.  As for sound, I love the C5.  I have gone threw a slew of portable amps.  Meier 2 step, RSA Intruder, RSA SR71A, ALO MK3B to name my favorites.  I got rid of them all and the Pure 2 satisfies me.  Still, I miss the bass punch and the "wow" factor the RSA's and the 2 Step provided and the C5 takes care of that issue.  Bring the cost into the mix, great looks, decent build and an incredible sound, we have an excellent amp in the C5.


 
 How did you like the SR71A and MK3 compared to the C5? I always hear people refer to those as end-game portable amps, so I wonder how they compare.


----------



## DannyBai

gettingbuckets said:


> How did you like the SR71A and MK3 compared to the C5? I always hear people refer to those as end-game portable amps, so I wonder how they compare.


 
 The RSA's have a house sound which for me was wide stage, full and lovely bass and somewhat warm.  Haven't heard one that I disliked.  MK3 and Intruder has balanced option but for me the sound wasn't a big enough jump to warrant it.  I think the C5 might be just as powerful or close.  MK3 has a lot of energy and was too much for me.  Lots of treble.  I like more of the lush, sort of dark and warm signature.  It's been awhile since I've owned those but I'm very satisfied with the C5's sound.  Build quality isn't near the others at all.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 How does it compare to the Geek Out 450 you got Danny??? Same level of power or is the C5 more powerful cuz if they are the same then it ain't gonna cut it for my Nickerfied cans sadly.
  
 When i had the GO 450 they kinda sound a bit too thin for my liking. Instrumental separation, layering, transparency, 3Dness and resolution was impressive but overall they were just too lean and thin sounding for my taste, esp. the 720 version i had later. The 450 version had a bit more weight to the notes from memory but i didn't really use it THAT much.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> How does it compare to the Geek Out 450 you got Danny??? Same level of power or is the C5 more powerful cuz if they are the same then it ain't gonna cut it for my Nickerfied cans sadly.
> 
> When i had the GO 450 they kinda sound a bit too thin for my liking. Instrumental separation, layering, transparency, 3Dness and resolution was impressive but overall they were just too lean and thin sounding for my taste, esp. the 720 version i had later. The 450 version had a bit more weight to the notes from memory but i didn't really use it THAT much.


 
 It has more power than the 450 and does not sound thin or lean.


----------



## Dsnuts

I updated the first page with impressions from Peter and Danny. Glad you guys approve.
  
 For me as great as the DX90 is by itself, my C5 is almost permanently attached to it. I start missing that sound I get with this combo if I start listening to the DX90 by itself. I have noticed on my amp that the sound seems to mature more so with longer use of the amp. I have around 150 plus hours use of the amp now. The sound signature is sounding more transparent of the parent source more so than adding any coloration. The bass end I noticed has tightened for a greater definition and treble is very clean with solid extension on both ends while the mids are as defined as it gets..It sounds amazing every time I turn it on..I agree about the top plastic piece. I am using my amp with the top part off actually. I am mostly listening to the amp at home anyway..


----------



## DannyBai

After 3 days of burn, I've noticed the bass boost function has settled down too.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> I updated the first page with impressions from Peter and Danny. Glad you guys approve.
> 
> For me as great as the DX90 is by itself, my C5 is almost permanently attached to it. I start missing that sound I get with this combo if I start listening to the DX90 by itself. I have noticed on my amp that the sound seems to mature more so with longer use of the amp. I have around 150 plus hours use of the amp now. The sound signature is sounding more transparent of the parent source more so than adding any coloration. The bass end I noticed has tightened for a greater definition and treble is very clean with solid extension on both ends while the mids are as defined as it gets..It sounds amazing every time I turn it on..I agree about the top plastic piece. I am using my amp with the top part off actually. I am mostly listening to the amp at home anyway..


 
 Get this evaluation, I just flattered, thanks. 
  
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, been too busy with work to do any posting on the 'Fi, but just had to say "I'm in", ordered, can''t wait till it comes (also went for the latest-and=greatest Havi Pro). DS's earlier take on the iFi had me interested, but that is a desktop amp, and I was really more interested in a portable. This sounds like it should fit the bill nicely, try to post (if I can open the ball and chain on my ankle) when I get it. Have fun, y'all.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Just checked my shipping. Apparently it was just dispatched to the US yesterday... Ugh, I ordered over a week ago, so this is going to be a longer of a wait than I thought.


----------



## Bassseeker313

Which has the best bass the cayin C5 or fiio e12??


----------



## ch1n4

dsnuts said:


> ... ... I am using my amp with the top part off actually. I am mostly listening to the amp at home anyway..


 
 I don't like the plastic part either. What purpose/function does it have, do I have any disadvantages when using the amp without the plastic part?
 Last but not least, can I take of that part easily or is it more complicated?
  
 thanks for all the impressions guys!!


----------



## DannyBai

ch1n4 said:


> I don't like the plastic part either. What purpose/function does it have, do I have any disadvantages when using the amp without the plastic part?
> Last but not least, can I take of that part easily or is it more complicated?
> 
> thanks for all the impressions guys!!


 
 It snaps on and off on the sides.  Looks like it just protects the volume knob and maybe keep the dust out.  I don't see a real purpose for it.  Comes off and on easily.  Just be careful not to be too forceful so the knobs don't break.


----------



## Dsnuts

bassseeker313 said:


> Which has the best bass the cayin C5 or fiio e12??


 

 Don't know about the bass on the E12 but the bass on the C5 is excellent. It isn't bass head levels of boost a mild 4-5 dbs in bass but with bass heavy cans it is more than satisfactory.  The quality is very nice. The SQ is very nice period.
  
 My most analytical earphones and the most sensitive at the same time is my Zero Audio Doppios and I have to admit the first time I heard it on the C5 I didn't think it was a good match but I have changed that thought now.. Now that the amp got some considerable use/ burn in.. It sounds absolutely fantastic and for the first time with the bass boost.. The Doppios being a dual BA has a more neutral tuning than most earphones I own and so it is a great phone to test out how the bass boost functions on an amp. With the bass boost on it gives the bottom registers more fullness to the sound that sounds very natural and sounds very nice with the bass boost. 
  
 in fact now that I have more and more time on the C5. It is absolutely a necessity to burn the C5 in meaning just use it as much as humanly possible when you first get it..The bass boost is done very tastefully and is not overly cooked and is a welcomed with more neutral phones..I would throw the amp on a source and let it drain out and recharge and drain again. Keep doing this for a week or more and you will get a much more mature sounding C5. I have no doubts in my mind the sound I am hearing from the C5 is worth doing this.. Burn your amp in.


----------



## Bassseeker313

Thanks yeah I will probably give it a try. It's sounds like a breath of fresh air for amps.


----------



## Dsnuts

I thought it was time I write a review of the C5. here http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11519


----------



## surge

Item ia in town...should get it tomorrow! This is going to be fun...


----------



## Dsnuts

Tale of 2 Cayin C5s. Yes my friends cuz 2 is better than one. I wanted to experiment with double amping with deuce C5s!!
  
 I kid..To the left of your screen is the new C5 revision that I received as a replacement for my older C5 to the right with the cap off. I thought this would be a perfect opportunity to test out the old burn in theory. Was I tripping when I said the more used/ burned in C5 sounds better? NOPE I was not..My older C5 has better clarity, better definition and the sound pops a touch more. It is not night and day but it is perceivable using my CKR10 iem. They are the same amp the same sounds but the C5 amp that I have been using this whole time has better definition in the sounds which means..Burn in your C5..It will only get better with age. As far as I can tell the only real difference between the older and newer revision is that it comes with a pouch and the new plastic piece on top looks the same but is recessed a bit more so it does not interfere with input and output jacks.  Thanks goes out to Mr. Thomas lbyy for your kindness.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks for the update Ds. Wonder if the current stock at ShenZhen Audio are the revised version or not. @Thomas, can you please kindly commend regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## deltronzero

So, can you show us what exactly changed in the revision?  Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

As far as I can tell the revision is a reworked plastic piece and an added pouch. Sound is the same..My older one sounds cleaner and is a touch more defined because it has gotten constant use.. The new one sounds a bit flatter in overall dynamics. Imagery is not as defined as my older one.  Again it is due to how much I have used my older one.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

I answered in the affirmative, there is no change in the sound, because whether it is design or materials, we have not done the change because C5 in the official release, the sound is the actual experience has been a lot of people off, which is why we so many years has always insisted the practice. 
  
 Just some adjustments to optimize internal processes, such as how to make production more smoothly, more stable quality. 
  
 C5 requires a period of time, you may need more than 100 hours, it will be more outstanding sound performance and real stability, which is not designed for the problem, but because it's part of the components. 
  
 I wish you a happy use, dear friends.


----------



## Dsnuts

thomas cayin said:


> I answered in the affirmative, there is no change in the sound, because whether it is design or materials, we have not done the change because C5 in the official release, the sound is the actual experience has been a lot of people off, which is why we so many years has always insisted the practice.
> 
> Just some adjustments to optimize internal processes, such as how to make production more smoothly, more stable quality.
> 
> ...


 
 Ibasso suggests 400 hours for their DX90. It is scary to think this sound will get better with even more age as far as I know I have the most time on my C5. I would guesstimate the time of use at around 200 hours.
  
 All that work and I have to now start all over again to burn in the new C5..  At least I now know it has a positive effect.


----------



## TooPoor

After a bottle of Russian River Valley Chardonnay, I pulled the trigger through Amazon. I'll give it a go... Hoping it pairs well with my iPhone5 DAC and FX850's. Going to try this route instead of going balanced (ALO, RSA, etc). I have been really unimpressed with the E17 + FX850 combo thus far...


----------



## surge

Hi dnuts n thomas,

Just got e amp n dont look good...am charging e amp. It started w e left most led blinking n after abt 5 min e led went off n now, abt 30min, e centre led is lit n e right most is blinking. E left most led has gone off...pls tell me is normal...


----------



## surge

Ok...I unplug e amp n try to on it. E 2 right most led lit up. E one above e L indicator doesnt light up. Guess e led is dead...damn.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Dood............... speak................in...................... complete..........................sentences....................please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Do you speak.....
.....


----------



## peter123

@surge

The led indicates the level of battery left. If one doesn't lit up it could be that it's not fully charged. If the led in the middle doesn't lit up and the other ones does something's wrong.

It's not easy to understand from your posts if it's one or the other of these options that occur.

I've got some charging issues with mine as well but from what I understand from your post it doesn't seem to be the same issue. 

Thomas has shown great support and my issue has been solved so I'm sure yours will be sorted out as well.


----------



## surge

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Dood............... speak................in...................... complete..........................sentences....................please!!! :confused_face_2:
> 
> Do you speak.....
> ...



说什么你也听不懂。傻子


----------



## surge

peter123 said:


> @surge
> 
> The led indicates the level of battery left. If one doesn't lit up it could be that it's not fully charged. If the led in the middle doesn't lit up and the other ones does something's wrong.
> 
> ...



Quite sure e led is dead. It did blink for a while(n like half power) before going off completely.


----------



## gyx11

surge said:


> 说什么你也听不懂。傻子


 
  
@sfwalcer

 You'd be surprised


----------



## sfwalcer

surge said:


> 说什么你也听不懂。傻子


 
  
 +


gyx11 said:


> @sfwalcer
> 
> You'd be surprised


 
 ^





....


----------



## 3stun

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the update Ds. Wonder if the current stock at ShenZhen Audio are the revised version or not. @Thomas, can you please kindly commend regarding this. Thanks.


 
 I think the best solution is to ask SZA directly if their version comes with the pouch.
 They were pretty responsive & helpful, when I dealt with them once.
  
 As for the amp, I've never considered using a "sandwich" before, but your impressions guys got me interested.
 Can anyone please comment on the device's portability? Is it ok for using outdoors "on-the-go"?
 Would you rate it above the amp part of high-end "all-in-one" portable DAPs, like Hifiman 801-802-901 or Ibasso DX100 ?


----------



## peter123

3stun said:


> I think the best solution is to ask SZA directly if their version comes with the pouch.
> They were pretty responsive & helpful, when I dealt with them once.
> 
> As for the amp, I've never considered using a "sandwich" before, but your impressions guys got me interested. Can anyone please comment on the device's portability? Is it ok for using outdoors "on-the-go"?


 
 The size is pretty identical to my HTC One M7 but it's at least 50% thicker. Since it matches so well in size I've got no problem using it "sandwiched" with it though.


----------



## Leo888

3stun said:


> I think the best solution is to ask SZA directly if their version comes with the pouch.
> They were pretty responsive & helpful, when I dealt with them once.


 
  
  
 Thanks for the suggestion. Will do that and hopefully they have an idea about it.


----------



## surge

came homw and after charging the amp for 7 hrs, the led light has return. so its normal to for the charging indicator to start from the 'h' then to 'L' when its full. so far after listening to it for an hour, the 3 lights still function. so sorry folks for the false alarm. all is well now. as seem in the picture, all 3 lights are working already
  
 as seen above, now my integrated amp, desktop headphone and portable amp are all cayin. finally.
  
 i don have much equipment to compare with except a RSA tomahawk which  i got in 2007(back then it was one of the best and possibly portable amp for IEMs.  
  
 to keep it simple, i use a x3 and has already velcro the cayin to it, relatively big compared to the player. Thankfully it sounds as big.
  
 things that have improved,:
  
 clarity, separation and soundstage compared to the tomahawk. in these 3 areas, the change is easily perceivable when switching between amps.
  
 so far i  like the change. 
  
 for details and vocals, the little difference.  perhaps a clener soound from the cayin due to better separation. as for highs, both amps sounds the same.
  
 As for bass:
  
 decay is more realistic but not draggy on the cayin. but the RSA slams faster and harder.
  
 overall listening experience is positive although not as what i was expecting from reading all the good things about the cayin. was expecting more.. but for 170, its well worth it and am keeping it. perhaps will pass it to my niece. i got her a v6 stage  and should be arriving in  2 weeks. the amp will surely come in handy. btw i used the amp w a fx850.


----------



## peter123

@surge

Good to hear that things worked out for you!

As for value I definitely prefer it over the E12 that's not to far away in price. As I stated in my early impressions there's not night and day difference but at least I enjoyed the C5 more over time.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Ugh ordered mine 3 weeks ago and it's still preparing to ship... anybody else have any problems receiving their amp. Ordered from shenzhen audio BTW.


----------



## bonson

Mine took 2 weeks to arrive from Shenzhen.
I was tracking it from honkong post but in fact it was sent from singapost.


----------



## surge

After 3 hrs, e left most led has gone off. Was expecting e right most to go off first due to the indicator at e bottom. If e right most indicates high n lef most low, then e led should go off from right to left as e battery depletes right? Makes more sense that way.


----------



## surge

bonson said:


> Mine took 2 weeks to arrive from Shenzhen.
> I was tracking it from honkong post but in fact it was sent from singapost.




I ordered on 22aug
shipped out 24aug
tracking updated 26aug(it says information recieved)
nothing happens on e tracking until 3sep, after they tried delivering but I was not home n status changed to intransit to post office.
collected e amp from post office instead on 4sep.
also, they ship thru singpost n not hk post


----------



## Dsnuts

surge said:


> came homw and after charging the amp for 7 hrs, the led light has return. so its normal to for the charging indicator to start from the 'h' then to 'L' when its full. so far after listening to it for an hour, the 3 lights still function. so sorry folks for the false alarm. all is well now. as seem in the picture, all 3 lights are working already
> 
> as seen above, now my integrated amp, desktop headphone and portable amp are all cayin. finally.
> 
> ...


 

 First thing first. I would definitely have them play through a source you can just leave as long as the battery lasts. Just let the amp play music through it as much as possible for a good two weeks. Then take a listen..Also I know your using your FX850 but if you have any full sized cans. Try out a can with it as well. To truly gauge the amp I recommend an open headphone if you own any. Earphones do well but the amp really shines with something with fairly large stage..It will sound nicer after the 2 weeks..


----------



## surge

dsnuts said:


> First thing first. I would definitely have them play through a source you can just leave as long as the battery lasts. Just let the amp play music through it as much as possible for a good two weeks. Then take a listen..Also I know your using your FX850 but if you have any full sized cans. Try out a can with it as well. To truly gauge the amp I recommend an open headphone if you own any. Earphones do well but the amp really shines with something with fairly large stage..It will sound nicer after the 2 weeks..



thanks man. Have a akg701 n he500. Will try then on!


----------



## peter123

I can confirm that the C5 have no problem driving the DT880/600 Ohm and the combo sounds very nice.


----------



## Dsnuts

Very nice Peter. How does the E12 do with the same set up? I was wondering because I read that while the E12 is rated fairly high in power they are truly not to spec as far as power goes. It is good to know more demanding cans can be driven with the C5.


----------



## twister6

Just posted my Cayin C5 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550 with a lot of detailed pictures


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Very nice Peter. How does the E12 do with the same set up? I was wondering because I read that while the E12 is rated fairly high in power they are truly not to spec as far as power goes. It is good to know more demanding cans can be driven with the C5.


 
  
 Good question, I just recieved the Beyers this weekend and have been pretty busy but I'll try them with E12 tonight.


twister6 said:


> Just posted my Cayin C5 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550 with a lot of detailed pictures


 
 Great review!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Dear Peter, I saw your avatar photo replaced our C5, this is really an honor, great .. thank you.


----------



## peter123

thomas cayin said:


> Dear Peter, I saw your avatar photo replaced our C5, this is really an honor, great .. thank you.


 
 I just had to, I enjoy it so much


----------



## Dany1

How does this compare to the fiiO e17 ?


----------



## GettingBuckets

Mine is still held up in customs...
 Ordered over three weeks ago, and I still don't know when I am going to get them.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Actually I don't even think they are in customs yet. They are just sitting somewhere in the world. Hopefully I get them someday...


----------



## twister6

My current fav setup with X5/C5/L16/VSD3 (IM03 is also great, but faster attack and more aggressive punch of VSD3 takes over for now).
  
 C5 brings it all together with its 3D power


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got one of them fandangled Havi B pros. Sounds real nice on the C5.


----------



## surge

One danger though-e soundstage is so expansive that there is a tendency to increase e vol to enjoy e big sound. Yet on a decreased vol, it still sounds incredibly smooth n enjoyable into e night. Vocals getting better after 20hrs w increased separation n has more space around it. Watching voice of china w this n fx850 is really heaven!


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Just got one of them fandangled Havi B pros. Sounds real nice on the C5.


 
 Yep, great combo!


----------



## CJG888

C5 is in the post (well, with SF-Express on its way from Shenzhen to Shanghai).

Will be using it as the centrepiece of my travelling (i.e. ACTUALLY portable) rig, between a Hifiman HM-601LE and a pair of DN-1000 (with Comply T-500 tips).


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Very nice Peter. How does the E12 do with the same set up? I was wondering because I read that while the E12 is rated fairly high in power they are truly not to spec as far as power goes. It is good to know more demanding cans can be driven with the C5.




I've spent quite some time with my DT880's (600 Ohm) and the E12 and C5 fed by my X3 (both connected at the same time with a splitter). 

Of course with these cans all problems with hiss from the E12 is gone. I find the 880's to be pretty revealing and there's no doubt that there's differences between the two amps.

The E12 is clearly a notch warmer sounding which actually pairs pretty nice with the quite sterile 880's. Unfortunately the warmth of the E12 tends to smooth things out a little bit.

The C5 on the other hand sounds more distinct and a tad clearer. I'd also say that the C5 has a bit more timber to the notes and seem to separate instruments better (probably because the E12 is more smoothed out in comparison).

Again all differences are pretty small but clearly noticeable.

Both amplifiers can easily drive the 880's but interestingly enough I need to turn the volume on the E12 up way higher than on the C5 to reach the same listening level (both are set to high gain).

The longer I'm listening the clearer it gets that the C5 is superior to the E12. For me there's no doubt that the C5 is at least one tier above in sonic performance (and I've been very satisfied with my E12). Since the E12 is known for being a great bang for the buck that pretty much says it all about the C5 (being priced only a little bit higher than the E12).

I cannot recommend the C5 enough. It works like a charm with sensitive IEM's to the much tougher load of the DT880/600 and everything in between.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

peter123 said:


> I've spent quite some time with my DT880's (600 Ohm) and the E12 and C5 fed by my X3 (both connected at the same time with a splitter).
> 
> Of course with these cans all problems with hiss from the E12 is gone. I find the 880's to be pretty revealing and there's no doubt that there's differences between the two amps.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice review though. I have never had proper amps. My next cash splash will definitely be an amp and I am sold on the c5. I will buy it for sure unless I find a better amp than the c5 at similar pricing. So far I doubt theres any. Writing reviews on amps is never an easy thing; you'd have to know to listen very well because differences are not as huge as trying out phones i guess.


----------



## Leo888

Have the C5 in the cart at Shenzhen Audio and on the verge of clicking the "Check Out With PayPal". You guys are making it so difficult to resist. Have to retire to bed and have another day of agony tomorrow trying to resist the temptation. 
  
 Btw peter123, nice impression and straight to the point.


----------



## twister6

syedz2ez4 said:


> Nice review though. I have never had proper amps. My next cash splash will definitely be an amp and I am sold on the c5. I will buy it for sure unless I find a better amp than the c5 at similar pricing. So far I doubt theres any. Writing reviews on amps is never an easy thing; you'd have to know to listen very well because differences are not as huge as trying out phones i guess.


 
  
 Another thing about amp reviews, as I'm learning now, it's not as much about describing it by itself, but describing how it compares to other amps as well as comparing DAPs HO amped output vs LO + ext amp.  With headphones, you can just sit down and describe a sound which could be sufficient enough.  With amp - I'm keep reaching to other points of reference for comparison in order to describe it.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

twister6 said:


> Another thing about amp reviews, as I'm learning now, it's not as much about describing it by itself, but describing how it compares to other amps as well as comparing DAPs HO amped output vs LO + ext amp.  With headphones, you can just sit down and describe a sound which could be sufficient enough.  With amp - I'm keep reaching to other points of reference for comparison in order to describe it.  Just my 2 cents.


 
 True you'd need something to compare it to as a reference. @twister6 your reviews are great btw, I enjoy reading them


----------



## peter123

syedz2ez4 said:


> Nice review though. I have never had proper amps. My next cash splash will definitely be an amp and I am sold on the c5. I will buy it for sure unless I find a better amp than the c5 at similar pricing. So far I doubt theres any. Writing reviews on amps is never an easy thing; you'd have to know to listen very well because differences are not as huge as trying out phones i guess.




If you find anything better please let me know 

You've gotta lot of great IEM's that deserve a great amp, it's not only about power but also the quality that comes out.

And you're right, the differences are smaller than with phones but they come out in the long run.




leo888 said:


> Have the C5 in the cart at Shenzhen Audio and on the verge of clicking the "Check Out With PayPal". You guys are making it so difficult to resist. Have to retire to bed and have another day of agony tomorrow trying to resist the temptation.
> 
> Btw peter123, nice impression and straight to the point.




Thanks! There's no reason to wait 



twister6 said:


> Another thing about amp reviews, as I'm learning now, it's not as much about describing it by itself, but describing how it compares to other amps as well as comparing DAPs HO amped output vs LO + ext amp.  With headphones, you can just sit down and describe a sound which could be sufficient enough.  With amp - I'm keep reaching to other points of reference for comparison in order to describe it.  Just my 2 cents.




Great point. I also found that comparison is easier than just to describe it. I still find it way more difficult than to compare headphones.


----------



## Smokhee

You guys are dangerous.  My head stage Arrow has died and I can't get an answer from the maker....time for me to move on since I bought that like 4 years ago...
  
 Just bought this amp!  I will pair it up with my Note 3 with a USB-OTG hooked up to a USB DAC (head stage lol), and I also have an old iPod mini with Wolfson DAC +Fiio LOD3....my cans are the Shure SRH940 and the Sennheiser HD650, and Shure 535 IEMs.
  
 Can't wait to try it out!  It was cheaper directly from their website btw rather than ebay, by 10 bucks.  Thanks all for this info, seems that Cayin is a trusted maker of amps.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Don't think twice about ordering! With overseas shipping, the sooner you can order, the less time you might have to wait. I hope everybody gets through with their orders a lot quicker than mine. I'll still be living vicariously through you guys until mine gets here eventually.


----------



## CJG888

Yes, Cayin and Opera Consonance (and, to a lesser extent, Xindak / Emotiva) are the "gold standard" for Chinese amps.

Cayin were one of the first Chi-Fi brands to come to the West... They are best known for powerful push-pull valve amps (their KT-88 designs are held in particularly high regard). I nearly bought an A-88T myself (but the lure of PSE 300Bs was stronger ).

Also watch out for Meixing (Ming Da) and Dussun (used to make amps for Mark Levinson / Red Rose!).


----------



## surge

cjg888 said:


> Yes, Cayin and Opera Consonance (and, to a lesser extent, Xindak / Emotiva) are the "gold standard" for Chinese amps.
> 
> Cayin were one of the first Chi-Fi brands to come to the West... They are best known for powerful push-pull valve amps (their KT-88 designs are held in particularly high regard). I nearly bought an A-88T myself (but the lure of PSE 300Bs was stronger ).
> 
> Also watch out for Meixing (Ming Da) and Dussun (used to make amps for Mark Levinson / Red Rose!).




been using cayin since 2006. Never needed servicing for both amps I owned. Cayin china support is excellent. If u followed e thread u would have noticed I got mine c5 a week ago n unfortunate e battery indicator led was faulty. After a gew diagnostic pm w cayin, e exchange unit is on e way. Granted that they r not responsible for units shipped out of china, still they honored their products n took necessary actions. 
Kudos.
Many china brand has come n go...cayin stays n gets better.


----------



## CJG888

I wonder if Opera Consonance will bring out a portable amp. They are launching a range of DAPs (including an in-car unit!!!).

How about a tube hybrid with a built-in NOS DAC (accepting an SPDIF input)? This would play to their strengths...


----------



## HairyHeadMara

surge said:


> been using cayin since 2006. Never needed servicing for both amps I owned. Cayin china support is excellent. If u followed e thread u would have noticed I got mine c5 a week ago n unfortunate e battery indicator led was faulty. After a gew diagnostic pm w cayin, e exchange unit is on e way. Granted that they r not responsible for units shipped out of china, still they honored their products n took necessary actions.
> Kudos.
> Many china brand has come n go...cayin stays n gets better.




I had similar problem with my unit as well but as soon as I informed them the problem I had, they sent me the replacement unit to me in a next day. Their customer supports are excellent.


----------



## peter123

hairyheadmara said:


> I had similar problem with my unit as well but as soon as I informed them the problem I had, they sent me the replacement unit to me in a next day. Their customer supports are excellent.




+1, I also had a similar problem and my replacement unit has already been here for some time.


----------



## surge

peter123 said:


> +1, I also had a similar problem and my replacement unit has already been here for some time.




looks like that part of circuit needs some attention. Quite a few ppl encounter e problem. Although e led doesnt affect function (in fact, all u need to do is charge it when there is ni light than when left w 1 led.) it still nicer to receive a fully functional product.


----------



## oldmate

Just ordered one. Fair dinkum, this community is dangerous to my wallet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sounds like a good buy though so looking forward to comparing it to the E12.


----------



## gyx11

I tried extremely hard to resist, but I couldn't in the end.

 Spunked $80 a couple of days ago on the DGS100. That's $240 gone in a matter of days.

 Dsnuts pushed me to the edge, and Peter pushed me off.

 I'm in.


----------



## 3stun

twister6 said:


> Just posted my Cayin C5 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550 with a lot of detailed pictures


 
 You have posted several photos of C5 with Hidizs AP100 and Fiio X5. Which of them is a better source for C5?
 And please add DX90 to the comparison if you have tested it with C5, thanks!


----------



## surge

gyx11 said:


> I tried extremely hard to resist, but I couldn't in the end.
> 
> 
> Spunked $80 a couple of days ago on the DGS100. That's $240 gone in a matter of days.
> ...




Why resist pleasure


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> I tried extremely hard to resist, but I couldn't in the end.
> 
> Spunked $80 a couple of days ago on the DGS100. That's $240 gone in a matter of days.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm glad to be at your sevrvice


----------



## gyx11

Because one man's pleasure is another wallet's excruciating and intolerable pain


----------



## gyx11

What the heck. Shenzhenaudio shipped the Cayin C5 to me 22 minutes after I placed the order. Talk about speed and efficiency!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

As long as we CAYIN products, no matter by what means sales and there is a problem in the hands of users, as long as we are concerned, it will try to resolve because of quality problems are caused by us. 
  
 C5 is a new product, the first batch of production, indeed there have been some minor problems, now has improved, CAYIN will always strive to ensure product quality and consistency. 
  
 Thanks again to everyone like our products, but also because our C5 to bring the issue to apologize.


----------



## Dsnuts

3stun said:


> You have posted several photos of C5 with Hidizs AP100 and Fiio X5. Which of them is a better source for C5?
> And please add DX90 to the comparison if you have tested it with C5, thanks!


 

 All I use is the DX90. I can't imagine a better source to feed the C5. Dual sabres just pops using the C5. If you own the DX90 it is all your gonna need. It sounds world class with the C5. Makes the on board amp section somewhat weak in comparison and the amp section is no joke on the DX90.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

dsnuts said:


> All I use is the DX90. I can't imagine a better source to feed the C5. Dual sabres just pops using the C5. If you own the DX90 it is all your gonna need. It sounds world class with the C5. Makes the on board amp section somewhat weak in comparison and the amp section is no joke on the DX90.


 
 thats what i'd like to hear lol


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

So, can anyone tell me if this amp is neutral and transparent? How does it compare to an O2?


----------



## CJG888

When I receive my C5, I will compare them.


----------



## Smokhee

Ordered yesterday....shipped today via Singpore Post.  Let's see how long it takes!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## 3stun

gyx11 said:


> What the heck. Shenzhenaudio shipped the Cayin C5 to me 22 minutes after I placed the order. Talk about speed and efficiency!


 
 Cool, let us know whet it arrives if it is the newer version with the pouch.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> All I use is the DX90. I can't imagine a better source to feed the C5. Dual sabres just pops using the C5. If you own the DX90 it is all your gonna need. It sounds world class with the C5. Makes the on board amp section somewhat weak in comparison and the amp section is no joke on the DX90.


 
 The IPAD retina plays streaming music and you tube music video just fantastically through the C5.  iTunes festival in London right now has free Robert Plant concert for streaming which is amazing recording which sounds damn live through the C5 and Yamaha Pro 500 headphones, just remarkable layering and bass and reverb, done just right!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Just got one of them fandangled Havi B pros. Sounds real nice on the C5.


 
 my Havi B pros sound fantastic through the C5 and DX90. made my girlfriends head spin around in circles when i connected her!


----------



## Smokhee

drbluenewmexico said:


> The IPAD retina plays streaming music and you tube music video just fantastically through the C5.  iTunes festival in London right now has free Robert Plant concert for streaming which is amazing recording which sounds damn live through the C5 and Yamaha Pro 500 headphones, just remarkable layering and bass and reverb, done just right!!!


 
  
 How do you have it hooked up?  Through a USB DAC?  Or straight out the headphone jack?


----------



## twister6

3stun said:


> You have posted several photos of C5 with Hidizs AP100 and Fiio X5. Which of them is a better source for C5?
> And please add DX90 to the comparison if you have tested it with C5, thanks!


 
  
 The beauty of C5 is that it enhances everything you pair it up with, even from HO output.  Regarding AP100 vs X5, I felt a better synergy with X5 than AP100 (with C5 connected to LO).  Coincidentally, I felt the same way when testing E11k.  Not a night'n'day difference, but I noticed a difference.  Btw, by itself with it's built in amp, AP100 is a step above X5 in sound quality when switched to 24b/192k re-sampling mode.


----------



## CJG888

The C5 has arrived. With the HM-601LE and the DN-1000, the sound out of the box is very good! I will be selling off a bunch of portable amps soon.

Should both the amp and the charger (generic 2A USB charger) get warm whilst charging, though?


----------



## CJG888

Overheating problem solved: it needs a 2A charger. An iPad2 charger works very well indeed!

To Cayin: a English translation of the instructions would be very much appreciated by us Laowais!

Currently enjoying it into the Fischer FA-002w. I can't believe how good it is at the price. It sounds a little like a junior version of the SA-31. Is it a discrete MOSFET design?

The O2, the XXS and maybe the Blaze S-1 (SR-71A clone) will all be up for sale. OK, I'll keep the S-1 as a curio...

The portable amps I will keep are:

- C5 (this will also become my IEM amp)
- Tube Amp BL-2 (unique sound signature, incredible with the HD600)
- iBasso P4


----------



## surge

Would u mind sharing how e c5 fair w e 71a clone. Have always wanted a sr71a.


----------



## smith

May well have to board the train for this one.... I am only using a iphone 4 at the moment which I have used with a SR71 in the past and the sound was fantastic.
  
 So I am aware of how a really good amp can transform the sound.......


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

cjg888 said:


> Overheating problem solved: it needs a 2A charger. An iPad2 charger works very well indeed!
> 
> To Cayin: a English translation of the instructions would be very much appreciated by us Laowais!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you make a comparison between the O2 and the C5? I'd appreciate if you concentrate on neutrality and transparency, i am not interested in synergies. Btw, which o2 implementation do you have? I might be interested in taking it out of your hands.


----------



## toears

2A charger, anything else one should in order to take good care of this amp?


----------



## Nek8888

Been following all the posts in this great thread and decided to order one based on all the good things written. Interested to see how much better this is compared to Fiio e11K and Fiio e17. Will be my first portable amp outside of Fiio.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

nek8888 said:


> Been following all the posts in this great thread and decided to order one based on all the good things written. Interested to see how much better this is compared to Fiio e11K and Fiio e17. Will be my first portable amp outside of Fiio.


 
 This is really a wonderful decision,  when you have our C5, you will not be disappointed. 
  
 I promise!
  
 HA, when you hear the sound of change brought C5, please tell us your feelings of that moment, because this will be my pride!


----------



## twister6

nek8888 said:


> Been following all the posts in this great thread and decided to order one based on all the good things written. Interested to see how much better this is compared to Fiio e11K and Fiio e17. Will be my first portable amp outside of Fiio.


 
  
 C5 sound quality is top notch, A LOT better than E11k and E18 (don't have E17).  In my review of C5 (http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550) I had a little comparison with FiiO amps.
  
 Can't wait for N6!!!


----------



## Nek8888

Quote:


thomas cayin said:


> This is really a wonderful decision,  when you have our C5, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> I promise!
> 
> HA, when you hear the sound of change brought C5, please tell us your feelings of that moment, because this will be my pride!


 
  
 Thank you. I can't wait to receive C5 and listen. I will report back my feeling! 
  
 Keep up the great work!
  
  


twister6 said:


> C5 sound quality is top notch, A LOT better than E11k and E18 (don't have E17).  In my review of C5 (http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11550) I had a little comparison with FiiO amps.
> 
> Can't wait for N6!!!


 
  
 Thanks! I re-read  your fabulous review. Can't wait for C5.


----------



## Leo888

Resistance was futile. Finally pressed the Checkout Button with Shenzhen Audio. 
  
 How long will it takes with their worldwide free shipping. Is it regular airmail or registered mail. Can't wait to get them.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## peter123

hairyheadmara said:


> I had similar problem with my unit as well but as soon as I informed them the problem I had, they sent me the replacement unit to me in a next day. Their customer supports are excellent.




It's airmail with tracking. Iirc it took about ten days for mine to reach Norway. Happy waiting


----------



## toears

It took 13 days to get mine to the eu.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks guys for the prompt responses. Good to know it won't take that long to get them. Makes the waiting a little more bearable, haha.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm still waiting, must be about 3 weeks, guess New Jersey is harder to find.


----------



## ph58

Hi , any one have try this one with the Ibasso DX90 ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## gyx11

the thread creator @dsnuts singled out the dx90 -> cayin c5 pairing as being especially good


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> I'm still waiting, must be about 3 weeks, guess New Jersey is harder to find.


 
 Oh gosh, who did you order from doctorjazz.


----------



## Dany1

Has anyone tried topping Nx1 + cayin c5 amp combo ?


----------



## erenjay

dany1 said:


> Has anyone tried topping Nx1 + cayin c5 amp combo ?



Aren't they both amps? You need a DAC in there Somewhere


----------



## ph58

gyx11 said:


> the thread creator @dsnuts singled out the dx90 -> cayin c5 pairing as being especially good


 

 Thanks , will read the entire thread .


----------



## ph58

thomas cayin said:


> It is not a complicate alteration, but we, do, have to spend some time to do, personally I think the new version could come out in half a month, because we need to design and make a new mold.
> 
> We have our workers tried more than 100 models of earphones and headphones today, which including different brands, the problem happened on 3 of them, which as same as DS suffering. Because there are few models of earphones with shorter plugs.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi i have just bought the C5 , if i have problem with the plastic cap , do you have now the new one that fix the problem in replacement ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leo888

thomas cayin said:


> It is not a complicate alteration, but we, do, have to spend some time to do, personally I think the new version could come out in half a month, because we need to design and make a new mold.
> 
> We have our workers tried more than 100 models of earphones and headphones today, which including different brands, the problem happened on 3 of them, which as same as DS suffering. Because there are few models of earphones with shorter plugs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:
  


ph58 said:


> Hi i have just bought the C5 , if i have problem with the plastic cap , do you have now the new one that fix the problem in replacement ? Thanks in advance


 
  
  
 Hi Thomas, I've also just placed the order today. So, I would also like to know if you would consider replacing just the affected part to owners like me if I happens to have this problem. Thanks.


----------



## CJG888

Well, I will be keeping the O2.

So far (out of the box), the C5 has shown itself to be an excellent amplifier, combining a pleasing form factor, a decent battery life (and a battery level indicator!!!) with a strong, dynamic, powerful sound (especially into full size cans). My modified SR225i with Yew Woodworks cocobolo cups are an especially good match, as are the Beyer DT250/250.

It does, however, have one snag. With high-sensitivity, low impedance IEMs (i.e. DUNU DN-1000), it hisssssssses! This is on low gain, volume set to 2! Admittedly, I have quite good high frequency hearing...

This should not be a problem with the majority of IEMs (SE425, HF5, Adagio III and GR07 all tested fine). But I do like the DNKs, and will be keeping the O2 to drive them. It may lack the C5's speed and punch, and be awkward to carry, but it has an absolutely silent, black background.

The C5 may, however, drive me to buy a pair of FAD Heaven V on my forthcoming trip to Tokyo...



skiesofazel said:


> cjg888 said:
> 
> 
> > Overheating problem solved: it needs a 2A charger. An iPad2 charger works very well indeed!
> ...


----------



## CJG888

I will be travelling quite a bit in the next few weeks (Germany, Beijing and Japan). When I return, the C5 should be burned-in (I will be taking it as my only amp, with the HM-601LE as source and a choice of DN-1000 and HD-25). I will then hopefully have a chance to compare it with the O2, Blaze S-1, iBasso P4 and BL-2. I suspect the BL-2 will win, but that is only to be expected (it costs several times the price of the C5, has a battery life of 2.5 hours, runs too hot to touch, has a high output impedance and is highly microphonic - but beats many desktop amps in SQ terms).


----------



## doctorjazz

leo888 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting, must be about 3 weeks, guess New Jersey is harder to find.
> ...




Shenzhen, I'm afraid...should contact them and check on it, but I've had this previously where orders from China take forever.


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Shenzhen, I'm afraid...should contact them and check on it, but I've had this previously where orders from China take forever.


 
  
 Oh dear, that's where I placed my order.. I've had also waited for something from China before  that took 2 long months. Finger crossed and hope it don't take that long.
  
 Anyway, thanks doctorjazz.


----------



## ph58

smokhee said:


> Ordered yesterday....shipped today via Singpore Post.  Let's see how long it takes!  Can't wait!!!


 

 hi Smokhee where did you order the C5? Thanks in advance


----------



## toears

thomas cayin said:


> This is really a wonderful decision,  when you have our C5, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> I promise!
> 
> HA, when you hear the sound of change brought C5, please tell us your feelings of that moment, because this will be my pride!




I Will compare mine to a e12diy with a muses2. Hope i will like the c5 as much.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

My friends, do not worry, this problem has been solved after I reply DS, and I'm sorry is not, as I said mold problem, but the workers in the production of plastic parts that do not pinch the top of the resulting gap, we have found the problem, and all of the rectification. 
  
 In the use of the process, please do not try to remove the plastic cover, even though I know that many people have this idea, HAHA, it's just a way to make C5 appears to have some nostalgic feeling parts.


----------



## ph58

Thanks to you Thomas , and how about the problem with the 3 Leds ?


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mines FINALLY came in from Shenzhen Audio after like 2 longgggggggggggggggg weeks!!!
.... sounds good, much much better than the FiiO E17 amp i had/sold twice. But it seems to be on the similar level as my Audinst MX1, and doesn't best the Schiit Vali from what i am hearing. Great balance of transparency/ musicality but doesn't have that smooth refined transparency of the Vali.
  
 Pretty powerful and can drive my 250ohm Beyer 250s with ease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Need to connect it to the MX1/ A/B against the Vali after so mo' burn-in. hoho


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mines FINALLY came in from Shenzhen Audio after like 2 longgggggggggggggggg weeks!!!
> .... sounds good, much much better than the FiiO E17 amp i had/sold twice. But it seems to be on the similar level as my Audinst MX1, and doesn't best the Schiit Vali from what i am hearing. Great balance of transparency/ musicality but doesn't have that smooth refined transparency of the Vali.
> 
> ...


 
 Soundstage impressions plox.
  
 Which has a more 3d imagery? 
  
 And then after that, is the schitt vali about the same footprint as the cayins?


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Soundstage impressions plox.
> 
> Which has a more 3d imagery?
> 
> And then after that, is the schitt vali about the same footprint as the cayins?


 

 ^
 Welp 1st thing 1st this is just an amp, and there's only certain things it can do such as like amping. LoL
  
 The quality of your sources ie: DACs/ file quality is just as important if not more so especially if you have an amazing DAC so....
  
 The nutman got those GODLY DX90s meng, and you can hook some crappy amp on that sucka and it would still sound amazeb@lls, cuz not like you will really need an external amp with the DX90s anyways......
  
 So my DAC sources are my Nokia N9 phone/ 5th gen ipod classic and my nanos, which is good but nowhere as good as Ds' is. The DAC/AMP on my MX1 is already crazy good, but it hooked to the Schiit Vali amp just brings it to another level especially if you use full size cans that are hard to drive.
  
 Just got these in yesterday and been burning them in/ making them go through their paces, so haven't really hooked them up so my MX1's DAC/AMP and compared it to the Vali, but hooked to me Nokia N9 it is as good as my MX1s that is more flat sounding while this Cayin with my Nokia N9 is slightly more musical.
  
 Need mo' tyme and messin' around.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp 1st thing 1st this is just an amp, and there's only certain things it can do such as like amping. LoL
> 
> The quality of your sources ie: DACs/ file quality is just as important if not more so especially if you have an amazing DAC so....
> ...


 
 Right, but this amp had been described as having an amazing 3d staging. Which is the only reason I'm buying this amp to be honest, lol.
  
 I've read two reviews stating so, in addition to Dsnuts. And I know the other two reviewers do not have such a high end DAP.
  
  
 Thank you for the impressions of them and the ones for MX1 and Schitt Vali. I'm weighing my options here, which is why I ask. I want to purchase the cayin for $130 tomorrow and this guy right here might deter me from buying the cayin, lol.
  
 Have fun with the new amp.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Right, but this amp had been described as having an amazing 3d staging. Which is the only reason I'm buying this amp to be honest, lol.
> 
> I've read two reviews stating so, in addition to Dsnuts. And I know the other two reviewers do not have such a high end DAP.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Dood where are they selling these for $130???!!! Schiit i should have waited grrr!!! Is it at dat m_ass site???


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Dood where are they selling these for $130???!!! Schiit i should have waited grrr!!! Is it at dat mass site???


 
 REMOVE THE M WORD.
  
 Yes.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> REMOVE THE M WORD.
> 
> Yes.


 

 ^
 Welp then it is a no brainer then, DEWiTTTT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It bests the FiiO E17s and many have said best their new E12 so....... which is the same price in dat ssa_m site.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp then it is a no brainer then, DEWiTTTT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Alright, thanks for the encouragement. I will immediately join tomorrow.
  
  
 I hope your listening experience goes for the best.. Good luck SF.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Alright, thanks for the encouragement. I will immediately join tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I hope your listening experience goes for the best.. Good luck SF.


 

 ^
 It ain't gonna sound as sweet cuz i could have save $30 smackers on this bad boi. LoL
  
 Sigh.... guess you gots to pay to play to be the 1st adapters. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hype train is best ridden when matured and cheaper. hoho   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But it makes trollin' mo' fun that's fo' sho.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                                                                                             ..... you ain't gots what i gots. Wanna piece??? : P


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> It ain't gonna sound as sweet cuz i could have save $30 smackers on this bad boi. LoL
> 
> Sigh.... guess you gots to pay to play to be the 1st adapters. haha
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
  
 Why YEEEYYUS I do.
  
 But please,   
 Do not give me a bitten piece, I know you have a right to do so since I only saved $30, but I do not want to get what I pay for. 


 That I can attest to. That is why the martin logans were so awesome for most of us, though it still is great to pay at least $250 for them.


----------



## toears

I have now listened to mine for 4 hours. Really really great to have an amp again. but I am not sure if I like the sound of my e12diy better... I can't tell until it's back.
 C5, great build. Very discrete difference with the bass boost, nice. The gain control is also more.. controlled compared to the e12diy. 
  
 Will battery indicator stop the blink when fully charged ?


----------



## vlenbo

Well, the marketplace is a lie. They already closed the deal, even though the group buy does not end today.


----------



## clee290

vlenbo said:


> Well, the marketplace is a lie. They already closed the deal, even though the group buy does not end today.


 
 There was probably a limit to how many units they are willing to sell.


----------



## vlenbo

clee290 said:


> There was probably a limit to how many units they are willing to sell.


 
 My mind agrees with you, but my heart does not.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

ph58 said:


> Thanks to you Thomas , and how about the problem with the 3 Leds ?


 
 This is an independent event, dear friend. Because of problems caused by the sinking of the LED itself.


----------



## TooPoor

My C5 showed up today WEEKS early! Not going to complain about that. Out of the box impressions with JVC FX850: Simply awesome. I've been A/B'ing it with my desktop Amp/DAC and it holds its own! Only thing I realized is I have no idea how to charge it... I must have a cord around here someplace to fix this (I have bins of cords). Excellent product at it's price point. Next up, I'll compare it to my E17, but I don't foresee the E17 keeping up to be honest.


----------



## toears

Will I just keep charging, will the three leds light constantly when fully charged ?


----------



## sfwalcer

toears said:


> Will I just keep charging, will the three leds light constantly when fully charged ?


 

 ^
 When fully charged all 3 led lights will become solid. When almost full charged only the far right one blinks. Also noticed that when you plug the 3.5mm to 3.5mm into the wrong hole it makes a clicking sound such as DAP jack to the headphone jack of the Cayin amp. So that's a good touch.

  
*edit: *forgot to add that once the led power indicator is down to one, it won't last long until the power is gone even on low gain 3/4 volume  which is kinda disappointing cuz i expected that have at least 1 full hour more of power left but once it goes down to one led light i was only able to get like 30mins use outta it.


----------



## ph58

dsnuts said:


> I did some careful listening to the internal amp on the DX90 and the C5 and the internal amp is indeed very nice on the DX90. It adds a nice layer of sound separation stage and detail to the dual sabre chips in the DX90. However once paired with the C5 the amplification is noticeable in a substantial way more so than the internal amp of the DX90. It is like a new DX90 sound. The C5 is much more powerful for one but the effect is more like hooking up a desktop amp more so than a portable amp to the Dx90. The sounds expand further. Sound is more enhanced vs the internal sound. It maximizes the ability of cans and iems used and therefore sounds more substantial. I can go without an amp on the DX90 with no issues but with the C5 is brings the sound of the DX90 to another level.


z. I have buy the C5 for my DX90 too , because my Fiio E12 is a way too bad pairing with the DX90 . it is really excellent with my Fiio X5 but not at all with the Ibasso . Can't wait now for my C5 , hope that i won't be disapointed . Thanks


----------



## EmpJ

Got these in today! Pleased to see that the units had a full charge and are the new versions with carrying case! 
  
 10 mins in...wow! For the price, simply a great find  Very excited to see what Cayin has to offer in the coming months.


----------



## twister6

With all these charging questions, guys pay close attention where you plug in your micro-usb cable.
  

  
 On the right is PWR In where you plug in your cable to charge C5.  On the left is CHG Out used to power up your smartphone or any other devices where C5 acts as external battery providing about 1A of charging current.  The included micro-usb to micro-usb cable is intended for use with CHG Out port, very convenient when you pairing up C5 with your smartphone and continue charging your phone in parallel.


----------



## toears

Sorry, but can someone please repeat, lazy me. What are the differences between the two versions of the C5 ?


----------



## uncola

The difference is in accessories, newer packaging includes a pouch
 edit: also, thomas ibby from cayin said they will alter mold for the plastic piece so the jack holes are less recessed slightly, but the presence of the pouch doesn't correlate to the new plastic piece being pressent, the updated plastic should be considered a running change.  also I think only one guy reported he had a problem with the jack holes?  so probably not an issue for most people


----------



## Hapster

Is supposed to sound better or worse than the C6? Because the C6 was very impressive sounding for the cost, unfortunately that's about all it was.


----------



## uncola

The C6 is dac/amp with Power Output: 130mW + 130mW (RMS 32Ω)
  
the C5 is a pure amp with 800mW output so yeah it should be better


----------



## twister6

uncola said:


> The C6 is dac/amp with Power Output: 130mW + 130mW (RMS 32Ω)
> 
> the C5 is a pure amp with 800mW output so yeah it should be better


 
  
 Also it looks like C6 dac was intended only for iPhone.


----------



## toears

How long is this one intended to go on a full battery? I had it fully charged out of the box, according to the LED's. Been charging on and off while listening.
  
 I estimate that it shut down after the first 8 hours..  I am now charging with 1A.  Is that ok ?  
  
 Also, one should be able to listen and charge at the same time. but I dare not. Have a mixed felling about the battery/charging. 
  
@Thomas lbyy  -Am I doing anything wrong.  How long will a full charge take with a 1A charger ?


----------



## CJG888

I found that a 1A charger became quite warm. No such problems with the 2A, though...


----------



## twister6

cjg888 said:


> I found that a 1A charger became quite warm. No such problems with the 2A, though...


 

 It all depends on a charger and where you got it.  C5 can be charged at full speed of 2A, but if your charger can only supply 1A, it will take twice as long to charge it.  Furthermore, if you are using a cheap ebay charger which has no current or overload protection, it might get overheated since it's trying to source more current than it's components are rated for.  Bottom line, use your trusted 2A charger


----------



## HairyHeadMara

I use my Galaxy S5 charger to charge my C5 and it does the job so well.


----------



## CJG888

The "dodgy" 1A charger was the original Apple iPhone 4S charger (Chinese market version).


----------



## Thomas Cayin

toears said:


> How long is this one intended to go on a full battery? I had it fully charged out of the box, according to the LED's. Been charging on and off while listening.
> 
> I estimate that it shut down after the first 8 hours..  I am now charging with 1A.  Is that ok ?
> 
> ...


 
 It needs 3~4 hours when charging with 1A charger. Actually C5 can support listening when charging, but when on charging the increased electric current will louder the noise and then influence the sound quality, so it is not suggested. You can also have a try on it. What we suggested is that you can use it when you need it, and please charge it when not using. You can just treat it as your smartphone. Thanks for your choice of C5 and hope that my answer can help you.


----------



## toears

Great Thomas, I ordered a better charger. It charged fully and I am now ready to once again to ENJOY C5 sound !  Thank you.


----------



## Hapster

Oh so they're completely different models w/ different purposes then. 

Alright.


----------



## GettingBuckets

After four weeks of waiting, they finally got in today. I'll test them out tonight for some first impressions.


----------



## GettingBuckets

By the way, do I need to order an additional cable/charger since I don't really have anything that connects to the micro-USB. Everything I have is regular USBed. Impressions will have to wait, since there is no charge on them, and I don't have anything to charge them with.


----------



## twister6

gettingbuckets said:


> By the way, do I need to order an additional cable/charger since I don't really have anything that connects to the micro-USB. Everything I have is regular USBed. Impressions will have to wait, since there is no charge on them, and I don't have anything to charge them with.


 

 You don't have a smartphone or a tablet?  Just a regular standard phone/tablet charger will do.


----------



## GettingBuckets

I have a Galaxy S5, but it's like a micro USB with another piece attached to it for charging my phone. Will any micro usb cable work?


----------



## toears

I found a 3A charger for $6 on aliexpress.


----------



## ch1n4

So do you guys mostly use it with IEMs or with Cans? I am so tempted because of the very positive reviews which compared the C5 with some of the best portable amps like the 2Stepdance and even vorzamp pure2. From what I've read the musicality and staging capabilites are exactly my cup of tea. The only question is if it has black background with sensitive IEMs... Is there noise or hiss? I'd rather give up on some power for good performance and control with sensitive IEMs, because I would like to use it mostly with IEMs and mobile headphones like the Beyer DT 1350.


----------



## toears

IEMs and DT1350 is no prob at all.  For now I have used mine with iem and a cheap JVC can. I really like the signature, but my memory right now says it is a bit to the soft / round side. No punching here..


----------



## twister6

gettingbuckets said:


> I have a Galaxy S5, but it's like a micro USB with another piece attached to it for charging my phone. Will any micro usb cable work?


 
  
 With all the smartphones and tablets and bt headphones/speakers and other electronic gadgets we have in our house, I can't imagine a household without at least a dozen of micro-usb cables 
  
 S5 uses USB 3.0 micro-usb connector, those are very uncommon and Samsung even decided not to use it anymore (Note 4 is going back to a regular USB 2.0 small micro-usb connector).  Common micro-usb cable (you can get it for a dollar plus change everywhere) will work with your white AC wall adapter (2A rated) that came with Galaxy S5.


----------



## GettingBuckets

twister6 said:


> With all the smartphones and tablets and bt headphones/speakers and other electronic gadgets we have in our house, I can't imagine a household without at least a dozen of micro-usb cables
> 
> S5 uses USB 3.0 micro-usb connector, those are very uncommon and Samsung even decided not to use it anymore (Note 4 is going back to a regular USB 2.0 small micro-usb connector).  Common micro-usb cable (you can get it for a dollar plus change everywhere) will work with your white AC wall adapter (2A rated) that came with Galaxy S5.


 
 Thanks! I appreciate the help. I absolutely refuse to "go smart" whenever I can because everybody I see is on their phone every five minutes, and it's just irritating to see.


----------



## K.T.

Wow, I'm so tempted to get one of these. I really don't need to spend the money, and it so happens that the plastic parts and general aesthetic of the amp is enough to give me pause. If the case we a little bit more quality looking, I'd order one in a second. The look is just not quite there for me. 

In truth, I also have two FiiO E12DIYs in which I'm running MUSES01, MUSES02, and OPA627, as well as a stock E12. So while I'm tempted by the reported sound quality of the C5, I'm in no huge rush. 

So I'm somewhat ambivalent. What I'm half expecting is that this amp will become established because of it's sound quality. But to really take it to the next step, Cayin will release a second revision with a redesigned case. Maybe that will happen in a year or two. Just a guess, but if this amp is as good as everyone says, I think Cayin will eventually rework the aesthetics to make it irresistibly appealing. Just a guess. maybe that won't happen. But I hate that feeling as an early adopter when the improved version comes out - one that addresses and eliminates that little niggling doubt I had to overcome and accept in order to purchase the original product. So as tempting as it is, I think I'm going to hold back a while. 

But who knows? I might get the urge and order it anyway. It looks to be a fine sounding amp.


----------



## twister6

k.t. said:


> Wow, I'm so tempted to get one of these. I really don't need to spend the money, and it so happens that the plastic parts and general aesthetic of the amp is enough to give me pause. If the case we a little bit more quality looking, I'd order one in a second. The look is just not quite there for me.
> 
> ....
> 
> But who knows? I might get the urge and order it anyway. It looks to be a fine sounding amp.


 
  
 It actually has a very solid build.  Plastic cap at the top is just a design detail.  Overall, design has this nostalgic "classic" feeling.  If you really think about it, portable amp is typically used attached to your DAP or smartphone and you will have cables attached to the top where the plastic cap goes over 3.5mm ports.  Even if you drop it, that portion will not be exposed to a direct impact.
  
 The sound quality is where it stands out!  As I pointed out in my review, it really amazed me how much it "cleaned up" my noisy HO output from both laptop and smartphone.  Other amps just "amplify" it, while here I noticed an improvement.


----------



## twister6

We had a few questions raised about functionality of C5 in this thread.  I know it could get confusing since the original C5 manual is in Chinese.  I was informed by Cayin that moving forward they will include English manual as well.  In a meantime they actually released PDF version of the manual in English which I'm providing a link to below.  So either if you already purchased C5 amplifier or planning to purchase one (highly recommend!), this will come in handy to learn about its operation details.
  
http://speedy.sh/ReuDH/User-s-Manual-for-C5-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier.pdf (click on a blue link in the middle to start the download from speedyshare).


----------



## CJG888

Today's business trip rig:

FLAC files / HM-601LE / Van den Hul "The Tide" IC / Cayin C5 / DUNU DN-1000


----------



## uncola

Are you sure you're feeding the cayin input to its full potential with such a thin and flimsy 3.5 interconnect? 8 awg solid core minimum IMHO


----------



## twister6

Yeah, that's what I call an umbilical cord!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But hey, we all have our preferences!  Actually for portable use I would suggest FiiO's L16 short line cable.


----------



## ati832

I can confirm this is an amazing amp got mine 2 days ago and tried it today and it is WOW it can easily drive my he500's also drove my t1's considerably well bass boost is very good also, used with the th900's and they hit hard with this amp also tried it with the hd800's and once again is an awesome match up this amp is crazy for the price you pay and I had the alo rx mk3 b and this thing kills it.


----------



## GettingBuckets

After having these for a few days, I can definitely say that they are a keeper. The volume is very sensitive and goes up very quickly if you are not careful. They definitely provide enough power for pretty much anything. I have some ZMFs, and it goes to a good volume on high gain at just the second turn. I haven't really used the bass boost much, so I don't have much to say about that. Like others, the charge and battery could be better, but that is not a deal breaker.
  
 Compared with other portable amps that I've owned such as the ALO RX MK2 and the Headstage Arrow, judging off memory I'm pretty sure I prefer these over both of them. I didn't like the Arrow too much because it sounded narrow, congested, and a bit dark. The Cayin is very clear and does not feel dark at all. Furthermore, the soundstage and imaging of the Cayin is very good. You can easily hear the instrument separation and the wideness of the sound. The soundstage is pretty similar to the ALO, but I feel like the Cayin makes you more centered in the music. It's been a while since I've had the ALO, but it was a damn good amp and did everything pretty well. The Cayin is a bit crisper and extends a bit higher, while the ALO had a little more of a low to mid emphasis.
  
 As for portability, it is obviously larger than the Headstage but smaller than the ALO. It definitely matches up well with most stuff, since it's not too heavy or thick. 
  
 Cayin definitely built a winner with this amp.


----------



## Insatiable One

uncola said:


> Are you sure you're feeding the cayin input to its full potential with such a thin and flimsy 3.5 interconnect? 8 awg solid core minimum IMHO


 
 His 'Tide' by Van Den Hul is not good enough?


----------



## doctorjazz

gettingbuckets said:


> After having these for a few days, I can definitely say that they are a keeper. The volume is very sensitive and goes up very quickly if you are not careful. They definitely provide enough power for pretty much anything. I have some ZMFs, and it goes to a good volume on high gain at just the second turn. I haven't really used the bass boost much, so I don't have much to say about that. Like others, the charge and battery could be better, but that is not a deal breaker.
> 
> Compared with other portable amps that I've owned such as the ALO RX MK2 and the Headstage Arrow, judging off memory I'm pretty sure I prefer these over both of them. I didn't like the Arrow too much because it sounded narrow, congested, and a bit dark. The Cayin is very clear and does not feel dark at all. Furthermore, the soundstage and imaging of the Cayin is very good. You can easily hear the instrument separation and the wideness of the sound. The soundstage is pretty similar to the ALO, but I feel like the Cayin makes you more centered in the music. It's been a while since I've had the ALO, but it was a damn good amp and did everything pretty well. The Cayin is a bit crisper and extends a bit higher, while the ALO had a little more of a low to mid emphasis.
> 
> ...




Just got mine, agree with the above. The clarity is quite amazing for such an inexpensive baby, bass seems to have good oomph without compromising other aspects of sound. At the price, a real winner. Been using it with my DX90, up until now have been using ALO National and Ray Samuels HR-2...haven't done direct comparisons, but holds its own against either, prefer it to ALO (again, first impression, no direct head to head comparison, just arrived 2 days ago, only short amount of listening time).


----------



## toears

Mine is not able to produce a signal (sound) while charging. It responds with clicking noises and a alarming blinks from the three led's if I am trying.  I left it with one led on two days ago. This morning the battery is completely flat.  is my experience normal (obvious) for a completely flat battery ?


----------



## CJG888

What sort of charger are you using?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

toears said:


> Mine is not able to produce a signal (sound) while charging. It responds with clicking noises and a alarming blinks from the three led's if I am trying.  I left it with one led on two days ago. This morning the battery is completely flat.  is my experience normal (obvious) for a completely flat battery ?


 
 Sorry, this product is like there is a problem and I need you to be able to provide some information, so I can accurately determine and provide solutions. 
  
 C5 you buy this time, and whether there is a bag in the box in the C5. 
  
 Sorry and thanks again.


----------



## toears

1A 5V been charging for around two hours. Using PWR IN.  No led's is alive yet.  I am waiting for a 3A charger. I see the manual asks for a 2A charger.


----------



## surge

toears said:


> Mine is not able to produce a signal (sound) while charging. It responds with clicking noises and a alarming blinks from the three led's if I am trying.  I left it with one led on two days ago. This morning the battery is completely flat.  is my experience normal (obvious) for a completely flat battery ?


 
 once it reaches 1 led, it will go flat very soon,like within an hour. start charging once you see one led as the battery i guess would be abt 10% or less by then.


----------



## bhazard

This amp rocks. Noticeable improvement over my Topping NX1.


----------



## Za Warudo

Just got mine today.  This thing drives my HE560 easily in low gain and I find the bass boost well implemented.


----------



## doctorjazz

za warudo said:


> Just got mine today.  This thing drives my HE560 easily in low gain and I find the bass boost well implemented.




1+


----------



## muligens

I've been considering getting an amp to go in-between my iPod Classic and my Monster Inspiration headphones and I like what I've been hearing about the C5.
  
 My question would be if I'm better off going with a DAC-amp like the C6 to bypass the iPod's internal DAC or go with the C5 and its higher output power (800 mW vs 130 for the C6). Has anyone tried both setups and have an opinion?
  
 I use a Topping VX1 at home, and it does put out better sound than the HO on the iDevices but without another point of reference I can't tell whether it's the DAC or the amp that does most of the work. The VX1 outputs 140 mW on the headphone amp so obviously nowhere near the C5.


----------



## d1sturb3d

za warudo said:


> Just got mine today.  This thing drives my HE560 easily in low gain and I find the bass boost well implemented.



 


more review pls on this setup like a comparo if you have a desktop amp..I am planning to buy one for office listening since I cannot use a desktop amp for the 560


----------



## Thomas Cayin

muligens said:


> I've been considering getting an amp to go in-between my iPod Classic and my Monster Inspiration headphones and I like what I've been hearing about the C5.
> 
> My question would be if I'm better off going with a DAC-amp like the C6 to bypass the iPod's internal DAC or go with the C5 and its higher output power (800 mW vs 130 for the C6). Has anyone tried both setups and have an opinion?
> 
> I use a Topping VX1 at home, and it does put out better sound than the HO on the iDevices but without another point of reference I can't tell whether it's the DAC or the amp that does most of the work. The VX1 outputs 140 mW on the headphone amp so obviously nowhere near the C5.


 
 Please do not do this for the simple reason, C6 and no LINE OUT, so then connect through C6 C5, the sound is not good. 
  
 And most importantly, C6 does not support IPOD CLASSIC the DAC, in the time we have developed C6, IPOD CLASSIC whether to compatible him, we did a long time to assess, and ultimately choose to give the reason for this is because he is too old ... so, C6 face is more user IPHONE or IPAD or IPOD TUNCH's. 
  
 If you must use IPOD CLASSIC as the source, you can choose to support his DAC and have LO function, so to connect our C5. Or for a source ... 
  
 I hope I can make you understand the proposal and make a right choice.


----------



## grizzlybeast

C5 sounds great!
  
 This is what my hard earned money should sound like.


----------



## toears

YEAH !
  
 I prefer bass ON. Just the right dose of extra drum. 
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> C5 sounds great!
> 
> This is what my hard earned money should sound like.


----------



## surge

muligens said:


> I've been considering getting an amp to go in-between my iPod Classic and my Monster Inspiration headphones and IListen to e same track on ioidwhat I've been hearing about the C5.
> 
> My question would be if I'm better off going with a DAC-amp like the C6 to bypass the iPod's internal DAC or go with the C5 and its higher output power (800 mW vs 130 for the C6). Has anyone tried both setups and have an opinion?
> 
> I use a Topping VX1 at home, and it does put out better sound than the HO on the iDevices but without another point of reference I can't tell whether it's the DAC or the amp that does most of the work. The VX1 outputs 140 mW on the headphone amp so obviously nowhere near the C5.



to bypass ipod dax u need amp ext dac that can tap digital data direct. Fostex n alo has such dac..believe c6 cant. So adding a c6 or c5 can do much cos e cound from e source is already compressed n narrow. Listen to e same travk on cd player n ipod n u will hear immediate difference


----------



## 3stun

With Fiio releasing an updated E12A for IEM's, do you guys expect it to bring some competition against C5 ?


----------



## uncola

When did they announce that?  In the e12 thread? or e12 diy thread?


----------



## peter123

uncola said:


> When did they announce that?  In the e12 thread? or e12 diy thread?




I've read about it in the E12 thread.


----------



## grizzlybeast

3stun said:


> With Fiio releasing an updated E12A for IEM's, do you guys expect it to bring some competition against C5 ?




I doubt it will best this amp. From memory the e12 does have a stronger bass boost though. But this is a good amount hear. I just doubt the e12a because fiio products are usually dark and congested sounding with little soundstage. This amp doesnt have the issues of the fiio sound sig. The e12 is less dark than the other fiios but still less open. The e12a would have to step outside of the fiio house sound to best it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just curious, does this amp start out with a little bit of harshness/spike on the top end? Iirc some people commented on this in a previous thread.


----------



## doctorjazz

I found the same thing initially, nicknamed it "Cayin Pepper", but it cooled down with play/break in very quickly (or I got used to it, but I think it's the former).


----------



## grizzlybeast

I hope the previous post didnt read the fiio e12 being brighter. I edited so it reads better.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm hoping this top end will settle. 

Glad to hear that it should. 

With it being this sharp up top half I can't use half of my phones with them.


----------



## sfwalcer

Beauty....................
  
.................. meets the...
  
  
 Beast......
  
............... truly a match made in heaven. 
  
 The internal amp on the X5 is alright but is holding it back from its true glory, and i even hear some background noises on the left channel of the X5 using my IEMs which is kinda' disappointing to say the least. I am always more impressed with the DACs FiiO implements on their devices MUCH MUCH more than their amp ironically (since they are best known for their amps LMAO) as in the case with the E17 and now X5s. By bypassing the X5's internal amp hookin' it the Cayin C5 truly brings this wonderful DAP to another level!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have never heard my VSonic GR07 BEs/ VSD3/ Brainwavz R3 sing THIS beautifully before. So with FiiO X5s DAC with the C5 stacked on top bests that of the Audinst MX1 dac/amp combo and even Schiit Vali combo for my IEMs due to it's dead silent background and wonderfully 3D layering and sweet presentation, but headphones is another matter. haha : P
  
.... Dat CHINESE CONNECTION boi!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Beauty....................
> 
> 
> .................. meets the...
> ...




Porquoi sir. Porquoi.

I am seething through my teeth in frustration that is manifesting my heart at this very minute!

Why can't the frigging Cayin C5 land at my door now?!


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Porquoi sir. Porquoi.
> 
> I am seething through my teeth from impatient that is manifesting my heart at this very minute!
> 
> Why can't the frigging Cayin C5 land at my door now?!


 

 ^
 At first i wasn't really THAT impressed with the C5 hooked onto my Nokia N9 cuz it didn't really bests my desktop setups. My cheapo Venturecraft go-dap amp with my ipod 4th gen nano is still the budget-fi champ but with the FiiO X5 DAC and the C5 I can finally say they blew my socks off cuz damn does my GR07 BEs sound sweet and even 3D on it. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Glad i was able to get the X5 in to pair with these C5s. X5/C5 combo gets a hi-fi from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck waiting for your C5s meng, i am sure it will be a painful one. HE HE HE  : P


----------



## kenz

Anyone able to make a comparison with Fiio X5 with E12DIY versus X5 with Cayin C5 combos?


----------



## Carlsan

Even improves sound from my AK120II, who would have thought??!!


----------



## twister6

kenz said:


> Anyone able to make a comparison with Fiio X5 with E12DIY versus X5 with Cayin C5 combos?


 
  
 Don't have E12/DIY, but remember Peter mentioned it destroys original E12, not to mention that DIY is $250.


----------



## Dsnuts

carlsan said:


> Even improves sound from my AK120II, who would have thought??!!


 

 I think the C5 actually benefit from higher end sources. Cleaner sources seem to bring out the best in the C5


----------



## amigomatt

Will this thing drive my HE400s?  Would it stand a chance with my 600ohm AKG K240DF?  Also, I have a used pair of K702s on the way.  Will it fare ok with them?  I will be driving it from an HRT Microstreamer direct line out.  My present amp collection is a Fiio E11 and a Bravo Audio Ocean.
  
 Many thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## peter123

amigomatt said:


> Will this thing drive my HE400s?  Would it stand a chance with my 600ohm AKG K240DF?  Also, I have a used pair of K702s on the way.  Will it fare ok with them?  I will be driving it from an HRT Microstreamer direct line out.  My present amp collection is a Fiio E11 and a Bravo Audio Ocean.
> 
> Many thanks if anyone can help!




It has no problem driving my Q701's, DT880/600ohm and my modded Fostex T50RP (needs more power than the DT880's) so it should be fine with all on your list.


----------



## EmpJ

amigomatt said:


> Will this thing drive my HE400s?  Would it stand a chance with my 600ohm AKG K240DF?  Also, I have a used pair of K702s on the way.  Will it fare ok with them?  I will be driving it from an HRT Microstreamer direct line out.  My present amp collection is a Fiio E11 and a Bravo Audio Ocean.
> 
> Many thanks if anyone can help!


 
  
 Can't comment on the AKGs, but I have the HE400s, and the C5 drives them well.


----------



## amigomatt

Thanks for your replies.  I'm wondering whether I should go for this rather than spend the extra cash on a bigger desktop amp like the Lake People G-109 that I was eyeballing.  Having read about this though and given the less than high end quality of my cans, would I really hear a big difference between this and the Lake People amp?  Also, I like the portablility factor, but I also like the idea of getting an amp such as the LP or similar Violectric to stand me in good stead for a future upgrade, which could well be in the leagues of T1/HD800/K812/HE500 territory.  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## EmpJ

amigomatt said:


> Thanks for your replies.  I'm wondering whether I should go for this rather than spend the extra cash on a bigger desktop amp like the Lake People G-109 that I was eyeballing.  Having read about this though and given the less than high end quality of my cans, would I really hear a big difference between this and the Lake People amp?  Also, I like the portablility factor, but I also like the idea of getting an amp such as the LP or similar Violectric to stand me in good stead for a future upgrade, which could well be in the leagues of T1/HD800/K812/HE500 territory.  Decisions, decisions!!


 
  
 Well...I say get both! But in all seriousness, if you use full sized, power hungry headphones like you've listed, I'd say go for a desktop amp. It just makes more sense. And as much as I say that the C5 drives the HE400 well, it doesn't mean that it is the BEST choice. But for the price range and budget, it does an amazing job and is still up for the task. 
  
 It's great being a portable and if you only have room to buy one, and are thinking of both at home listening and on the go, go for the C5 and see for yourself . It's really quite good.


----------



## Leo888

Gosh, you guys are enjoying your C5 while I'm still waiting for it to show up. Tracking has remained at Information Received but may not have the physical item since 16 Sept. This wait is unbearable.


----------



## d1sturb3d

sfwalcer said:


> Beauty....................
> 
> .................. meets the...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have an x5 and I am looking at the C5 to power my 560.  I will demo it against the E12/E12DIY..hopefully there will be a clear winner


----------



## CJG888

It can't quite handle the HE-500 (but the 560 may be easier to drive).


----------



## Hisoundfi

The harshness I noticed out of the box seems to have settled down. I'm really enjoying this thing now. 

It's pretty awesome to be able to use this device while charging my DAP from the C5 at the same time. Usually it's one or the other.


----------



## clee290

Just got my C5. Gonna charge this bad boy up!


----------



## surge

amigomatt said:


> Will this thing drive my HE400s?  Would it stand a chance with my 600ohm AKG K240DF?  Also, I have a used pair of K702s on the way.  Will it fare ok with them?  I will be driving it from an HRT Microstreamer direct line out.  My present amp collection is a Fiio E11 and a Bravo Audio Ocean.
> 
> Many thanks if anyone can help!


 
 have the akg702 and c5 drives it with ease at low gain. i use the bass boost with 702 and it adds some warm and bass quantity which balance the sound better for me. (my akg702 is also modded: w the sticker removed). with an adaptor that increases the 702 by another 32ohms, c5 can drive it at effortlessly at volume no: 4 low gain.


----------



## amigomatt

surge said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Will this thing drive my HE400s?  Would it stand a chance with my 600ohm AKG K240DF?  Also, I have a used pair of K702s on the way.  Will it fare ok with them?  I will be driving it from an HRT Microstreamer direct line out.  My present amp collection is a Fiio E11 and a Bravo Audio Ocean.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info.  My K702 should be arriving some time today - very excited!


----------



## peter123

surge said:


> have the akg702 and c5 drives it with ease at low gain. i use the bass boost with 702 and it adds some warm and bass quantity which balance the sound better for me. (my akg702 is also modded: w the sticker removed).* with an adaptor that increases the 702 by another 32ohms*, c5 can drive it at effortlessly at volume no: 4 low gain.




What difference does the adaptor make to the sound?


----------



## Leo888

Finally got mine. No tracking update until today which says delivery in process. Fortunately someone was home to receive it. Charging the unit now and see how does it take to have a full charge. 

It gets warm while charging and it's third led is already blinking in half an hour with a 2.1 amp samsung charger. Is this normal or is it charging up too fast? Will appreciate some feedbacks guys. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Finally got mine. No tracking update until today which says delivery in process. Fortunately someone was home to receive it. Charging the unit now and see how does it take to have a full charge.
> 
> It gets warm while charging and it's third led is already blinking in half an hour with a 2.1 amp samsung charger. Is this normal or is it charging up too fast? Will appreciate some feedbacks guys. Thanks.




It's normal that it get hot while charging.

I have never actually checked the charging time on mine, just put it on charge at night and it's ready in the morning.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> It's normal that it get hot while charging.
> 
> I have never actually checked the charging time on mine, just put it on charge at night and it's ready in the morning.




Thanks for the feedback peter123. It does get hot just like my DX50. Wonder if the heat generate would have any adverse effect over time. Anyway, good to know it's normal and will report back on the time to get a full charge. Thanks again.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the feedback peter123. It does get hot just like my DX50. Wonder if the heat generate would have any adverse effect over time. Anyway, good to know it's normal and will report back on the time to get a full charge. Thanks again.




No problem. Please post the charging time if you remember, should be good to know for the future.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

leo888 said:


> Finally got mine. No tracking update until today which says delivery in process. Fortunately someone was home to receive it. Charging the unit now and see how does it take to have a full charge.
> 
> It gets warm while charging and it's third led is already blinking in half an hour with a 2.1 amp samsung charger. Is this normal or is it charging up too fast? Will appreciate some feedbacks guys. Thanks.


 
 Because different marketing and transportation time, so we added a first charge on the C5 packing tips. You can see the third LED lights shining because C5 margin itself still more. In fact, no matter how much you use the current charger inside the C5 has circuit protection design, ease of use, under normal circumstances, when the C5 is fully charged, you need three hours or more times. 
  
 Thank you for choosing our CAYIN products.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> No problem. Please post the charging time if you remember, should be good to know for the future.







thomas cayin said:


> Because different marketing and transportation time, so we added a first charge on the C5 packing tips. You can see the third LED lights shining because C5 margin itself still more. In fact, no matter how much you use the current charger inside the C5 has circuit protection design, ease of use, under normal circumstances, when the C5 is fully charged, you need three hours or more times.
> 
> Thank you for choosing our CAYIN products.




Thanks for the info Thomas.

@peter123, It took about 2hrs 45mins to 3hrs to get a full charge out of a 2.1amp wall charger. And like what Thomas stated, the last led blinked from the half hour mark till it's fully charged. 

One last noob question if you guys don't mind. Do we need to set the DX50 volume to max if I'm using the line out to the C5. Thanks guys.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the info Thomas.
> 
> @peter123, It took about 2hrs 45mins to 3hrs to get a full charge out of a 2.1amp wall charger. And like what Thomas stated, the last led blinked from the half hour mark till it's fully charged.
> 
> One last noob question if you guys don't mind. Do we need to set the DX50 volume to max if I'm using the line out to the C5. Thanks guys.




Charging time noted, thank you!

If you use the lo the volume shouldn't effect anything.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> Charging time noted, thank you!
> 
> If you use the lo the volume shouldn't effect anything.




Thanks peter123 for the quick reply regarding the volume. Copy that and just glad I could at least do a little contribution to the thread regarding the charging time. Cheers.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Thanks peter123 for the quick reply regarding the volume. Copy that and just glad I could at least do a little contribution to the thread regarding the charging time. Cheers.




No problem. Now enjoy and report


----------



## CJG888

The LO on the DX50 is affected by the volume control (as volume is set digitally within the DAC section). It should be set to maximum to preserve resolution.


----------



## Leo888

cjg888 said:


> The LO on the DX50 is affected by the volume control (as volume is set digitally within the DAC section). It should be set to maximum to preserve resolution.




Ok CJG888. Thanks for the feedback and have set to 250/255. The sweet spot for now with my SE535. Hearing faint music playing at zero volume on the C5 thus don't think i should max out but will try out with some other phones. Thanks again.


----------



## Leo888

I'm hearing clicking sound when turning on and off. Is this the protection circuit causing the clicking sound? Apreciate some feedback on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peter123

cjg888 said:


> The LO on the DX50 is affected by the volume control (as volume is set digitally within the DAC section). It should be set to maximum to preserve resolution.




Thanks for clarifying, my bad.

Is it still a true line out?


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> I'm hearing clicking sound when turning on and off. Is this the protection circuit causing the clicking sound? Apreciate some feedback on this. Thanks in advance.




Yes it's the protective relay and it's normal. This I'm sure of


----------



## SilverTH

Hello all!
 Have received the Cayin C5 for 2 days. It took almost 3 weeks to get here, Saigon, Vietnam.
 First time hearing out of the box (it had 2 led left), I didn't satisfy with the sound it brought compare to non-use C5. The setup was my friend's gears, except C5: iphone 3gs > Headphone out > Cayin C5 > Philips 9710.
 Getting home with some confusions, I tried my JVC fx850 with Line out from my iphone 3gs. I notice the improvement of the soundstage and treble. Especially the treble, it is so sparkle and beautiful.
 Then I compared between my laptop's sound and the combo 3gs with C5; The result is the combo 3gs with C5 wins. Before getting the C5, my laptop (JRiver MC > WASAPI) sounds much better than the 3GS.
 I'm really happy with the result. Then I try my 2 years old inear Shure SE215LTD (the FX850 sounds so much better, so I don't use SE215 for a while) with C5. Now there is a BIG IMPROVEMENT. Soundstage is much wider and only 2 or 3 steps behind the FX850. The sound of this combo, SE215 with C5 is so close to the FX850. With the isolation and light weight of SE215, I can use this combo in the gym while still having awesome sounds. 
 Also the same thing happens to ATH-M50s. Most noticeable improvements are Treble and Soundstage.
 So with the C5, the sound quality of my Shure SE215LTD and ATH-M50s is so close to fx850 (still behind 2-3 steps  ). Therefor I can use these 2 babe again 
 The bass boost is really fun when listen to EDM and Live (only turn on when using SE215 and M50, on Fx850 is too much bass). On the other genre, the bass with boosted is too much for me.
 At last, thank you Dsnuts and twister6 for your reviews that I found this magical amp! 
 Have a little question, is there anyone have both this C5 and UD120 by Stoner Acoustics? Looking for a small DAC for my laptop and smartphone! Thanks all!


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, my bad.
> 
> Is it still a true line out?







peter123 said:


> Yes it's the protective relay and it's normal. This I'm sure of




Hey peter123, it's all good man. Glad you came forward with your thoughts. Very much appreciated. Also, thanks for confirming that it's the protection relay in play here. 

Have also took some time to search the DX50 thread and most do max out but I went 250/255 as some suggested.


----------



## CJG888

leo888 said:


> cjg888 said:
> 
> 
> > The LO on the DX50 is affected by the volume control (as volume is set digitally within the DAC section). It should be set to maximum to preserve resolution.
> ...





Are you sure the gain is set to "low"? Mine came with the gain pre-set to "high".


----------



## Leo888

cjg888 said:


> Are you sure the gain is set to "low"? Mine came with the gain pre-set to "high".




Yup. It was set at low gain the moment I unbox the C5 because I did read that it's set at high ootb. Thanks for the thought CJG888.


----------



## Eric95M

I apologize if this has already been asked.  How does this compare to the E12?  I read through 6 pages of this thread but, couldn't find any direct comparison.  I was blown away by the difference from the E11 to E12.  Wondering if this is the new "standard" for reasonably priced portable headphone amps.


----------



## Smokhee

My Cayin finally came in...only two weeks from when I ordered.  I have not had time to put it through its paces but what I have heard so far has been awesome.  Nice look and feel too.  It does a great job with my Shure IEMs as well as my Senn HD650.


----------



## Eric95M

Went back and read about the whole thread.  I have an X3 and a Rockboxed iPod with an E12 for each.  Seems there isn't a big enough advantage to the C5 to warrant my buying one at this point.


----------



## peter123

eric95m said:


> Went back and read about the whole thread.  I have an X3 and a Rockboxed iPod with an E12 for each.  Seems there isn't a big enough advantage to the C5 to warrant my buying one at this point.




I've got the X3 and E12 and the C5 is an significant improvement to my ears.


----------



## nick n

Just a heads up for you I just noticed _*CTC Audio *_is carrying these now. No scary overseas waits.
  And best of ALL out of Toronto so fellow Canadians will get them fast, but seems they do ship all over.


----------



## dweaver

Yup CTC is looking very good. Good prices, local availability, and warranty. Great stuff! They also offer an excellent selection of some of the best IEMs on the market today.


----------



## nick n

looks like free shipping in Canada on this thing too.


----------



## chattycathy727

Has anyone tried pairing the C5 with the Fiio X1?


----------



## nick n

Sfwalcer any further impressions as you get more time on that ?


----------



## KepinCemit

My order from that site that shouldn't be named arrived this afternoon.
  
 Am charging it at the moment, and will try it tonight.
  
 When arrived the gain is set to high, and bass bosst set to on.
  
 It's ok to let them plugged in to a micro usb charger right ? I mean when it's fully charged it will cut off the current automatically, right ?


----------



## Leo888

kepincemit said:


> My order from that site that shouldn't be named arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Am charging it at the moment, and will try it tonight.
> 
> ...




Congrats. Yup, ok to leave the usb charger plugged in. Charging will auto cut off when it's fully charged. Just a note that it feels pretty warm while charging.


----------



## vlenbo




----------



## HairyHeadMara

Nice pics


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, nice pics, it's a nice looking unit. Really like it, congrats!!!


----------



## twister6

@vlenbo - Enjoy it and post your impression!


----------



## Leo888

Nice. Looking forward to your thoughts @vienbo.


----------



## vlenbo

hairyheadmara said:


> Nice pics


 
 Thanks!
  


doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, nice pics, it's a nice looking unit. Really like it, congrats!!!


 
 Why thank doctorjazz. This is a worthy amp, and I barely listened to it for 30 minutes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twister6 said:


> @vlenbo - Enjoy it and post your impression!


 
 I will post mine eventually, but right now I have a problem with one of the 3.5mm plugs that I use for output. I experience some clipping or right channel dominance because of this.
  
 I tried playing with its settings, that high output is pretty powerful. I did not play music when I turned the switch to the high output, but I heard the buzz noise double.
  
 I cannot wait to pair this with the mikros 90 later...
  
  
 It shouldn't have harmed my low impedence in-ear, right...? This is my first time using an amp with such a setting, and I worry that my ath-ckr9s will die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


leo888 said:


> Nice. Looking forward to your thoughts @vienbo.


 
 Thank you!
  
 I will post some on friday or this weekend. They'll be lengthy impressions.
  
 "earlier impressions"
  
 Anywho, this amp is fine and dandy for $170. For $130 it's a steal!
  
  
 Bass is powerful, beautifully smooth and pretty textured.
  
 Mids and highs are more detailed than before, but it is done in a smooth manner that there should not be any strident high or upper mid, but there may be some sibilance for either spectrum.
  
 3d imagery from my ckr9s have almost doubled. Pretty good.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm no expert, but I use iem's all the time, I think as long as you're careful with the volume settings, the headphones will be fine (good for the ears, too!)


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I'm no expert, but I use iem's all the time, I think as long as you're careful with the volume settings, the headphones will be fine (good for the ears, too!)


 
 Thanks doctorjazz, that made me feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## peter123

@vlenbo

Finally, congratulations!

It's no problem using it with IEM's, just be careful with the volume


----------



## Lorspeaker

3D imaging doubled.....6D ?? !!  whewwww


----------



## vlenbo

peter123 said:


> @vlenbo
> 
> Finally, congratulations!
> 
> It's no problem using it with IEM's, just be careful with the volume


 
 Thank you, I greatly appreciate it.
  
 I've been agonizing for its arrival, but am pretty pleased with the enhanced signature so far.
  
 Thank you for also clarifying that. Sometimes my curiosity has me doing dangerous things to my audio equipment, lol.
  


lorspeaker said:


> 3D imaging doubled.....6D ?? !!  whewwww


 
 Yes,  and I can only anticipate that with the mikros 90 sooner or later. Right now I'm "burning" it in to see if the staging is improved since I lost the imagery in some songs. I think it is due to the type of 3.5mm plug i use since it has a loose connection with the amp,


----------



## grizzlybeast

No negative feedback yet? Page 31


----------



## rafaelroxalot

So no noise floor on any iem? Even sensitive ones? My topping nx1 has a lot noise... This one fix that?


----------



## vlenbo

rafaelroxalot said:


> So no noise floor on any iem? Even sensitive ones? My topping nx1 has a lot noise... This one fix that?


 
 Not a peep.
  
 Though I will admit to hearing a signal noise from the amp, but it is obviously something I hear in my fiio amp anyway.
  
 It does pick up sounds from my pc unfortunately, but a player like my sony walkman has minuscule noise.


----------



## gyx11

The DX90 with Cayin C5 is an excellent combination. Early impressions still. Runs very near to my DX100/HDP-R10. A little drier sounding, slightly less smooth across the midrange. Bass reproduction is still better on the R10, though the difference is smaller with the C5 bass boost activated. Everything else is just about on par IMO. 

 The most apparent improvement the C5 brings is to increase the spatial height and depth of sound (Less so for width). It's not even subtle.

 I recalled @Peter123 mentioning the C5 being the Havi B3 of amps. Feeling a tinge of regret letting my B3s go now. Should have kept it for another week just to try out the pairing


----------



## bhazard

gyx11 said:


> The DX90 with Cayin C5 is an excellent combination. Early impressions still. Runs very near to my DX100/HDP-R10. A little drier sounding, slightly less smooth across the midrange. Bass reproduction is still better on the R10, though the difference is smaller with the C5 bass boost activated. Everything else is just about on par IMO.
> 
> The most apparent improvement the C5 brings is to increase the spatial height and depth of sound (Less so for width). It's not even subtle.
> 
> I recalled @Peter123 mentioning the C5 being the Havi B3 of amps. Feeling a tinge of regret letting my B3s go now. Should have kept it for another week just to try out the pairing


 
 It's a fantastic pairing.


----------



## doctorjazz

I also find them to be a great combination.


----------



## gyx11

DX90 + C5 is better than the standalone DX90 for most genres, especially anything with vocals and/or multi-instrumentation.

But the C5 is definitely a 'fun' sounding amp rather than a 'reference' one. The C5-amped DX90 doesn't sound like the DX90 because it compensates by losing some of its signature expansiveness of sound.

Rather weirdly, it actually pulls closer to the characteristics of a Fiio X5. (Relatively) intimate sounding, albeit less warm, and with superior treble extension and soundstage. This is from a direct A/B testing.

In short, I do think having the DX90 and the C5 amp renders the Fiio X5 quite obsolete, simply because it's the X5 on steroids. And that shocks me quite a fair bit, because the X5 to me is itself a great sounding DAP, and also because I very much felt that the X3 was superior to the DX50 when I had both with me a while back.


----------



## Eric95M

I couldn't take it anymore and bought one.  Presently using an X3 and Rockboxed iPod each with an e12.  Am hoping it lives up to the hype.  I think it will or I wouldn't have bought one


----------



## surge

eric95m said:


> I couldn't take it anymore and bought one.  Presently using an X3 and Rockboxed iPod each with an e12.  Am hoping it lives up to the hype.  I think it will or I wouldn't have bought one




had e same feeling 1.5 months ago n been enjoying c5 since then.


----------



## vlenbo

Sorry I had not provided impressions about the Cayin C5 amp.
  
 Later tonight I will be able to post good impressions.
  
  
 For now I can say that the black space that Bhazard stated earlier is spot on. I feel that this black space actually made the engaging mids of the ckr9s sound slightly laid back, which is what i was looking for. The sound is now smoother, silkier, and warmer while also being lusher.
  
 I swear, this amp is frigging great, and I have been using it for 4 hours with 2/3rds of the battery still in tact. I love this amp and it looks gorgeous. GORGEOUS.
  
  
 I love the crispy/silky mids and the wonderful treble that I hear from this amp. It is an improvement over the stock sound heard from my desktop. I'm so glad I got this now than never. The bass is also beautiful and powerful as it is bigger, bolder, stronger, and punchier.
  
  
 That's all for now.


----------



## Hisoundfi

+1000 for c5 + b3

C5 + t1e isn't shabby either


----------



## Thomas Cayin

eric95m said:


> I couldn't take it anymore and bought one.  Presently using an X3 and Rockboxed iPod each with an e12.  Am hoping it lives up to the hype.  I think it will or I wouldn't have bought one


 
 I promise.You will be happy for this choice, I also believe, C5 sound performance with this post to share all the same and bring you happiness. 
  
 Thank all chose CAYIN C5 friend, you will never make us motivation.


----------



## lalala6

So I gave in to all the rave reviews and ordered one. Can't wait for it to arrive at my doorstep!
  
 Will do a comparison with my E12DIY. Should be interesting to see which comes out top, as they have very similar pricing.
  
 What's the best DAP to pair the C5 with?


----------



## peter123

I just posted my C5 review. Here's the link for those who might find it interesting:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I just posted my C5 review. Here's the link for those who might find it interesting:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


 
  
 Excellent review and great pictures!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Excellent review and great pictures!


 
 Thank you! I've learned from the review master


----------



## gyx11

Fantastic review Peter. Very succinct and yet informative. Having owned the E12 and GO before, I concur with your review fully, except that the C5 sounds warmer relative to my GO, from my memory. However, it's just memory, and my C5 may not be fully burned in yet, so I'm not fit to say anything about it really


----------



## Thomas Cayin

peter123 said:


> I just posted my C5 review. Here's the link for those who might find it interesting:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


 
 Peter, thank you very much recognition of C5, while you share your feelings after using C5 makes us very moved, because we are always doing too little, but good products and make us like it, is always the responsibility lies CAYIN in the coming time, CAYIN will continue its efforts to design and manufacture more real HIFI products.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> I just posted my C5 review. Here's the link for those who might find it interesting:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726


 
 Nice read peter123. Good to know how it compares to some other gear that I have not the opportunity to listen to. Btw, enjoying my C5/DX50 combo. Cheers.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

gyx11 said:


> Fantastic review Peter. Very succinct and yet informative. Having owned the E12 and GO before, I concur with your review fully, except that the C5 sounds warmer relative to my GO, from my memory. However, it's just memory, and my C5 may not be fully burned in yet, so I'm not fit to say anything about it really


 
 Well, see if I can help you with something ..C5 before we officially have the factory load after 72 hours of aging, of course, may not achieve an optimal use of state, but this time the C5 is should be able to provide a normal use and sound. 
  
 Perhaps from the sense of hearing, everyone has the difference, or you can clear description of headphones and audio or DAC you are using, so maybe I can have a clearer judgment.


----------



## doctorjazz

Very well written and informative review. It would seem from the review that adding the C5 to the GO for all but the most demanding headphones would be a waste of effort, adding little but extra gear and wires.


----------



## peter123

gyx11 said:


> Fantastic review Peter. Very succinct and yet informative. Having owned the E12 and GO before, I concur with your review fully, except that the C5 sounds warmer relative to my GO, from my memory. However, it's just memory, and my C5 may not be fully burned in yet, so I'm not fit to say anything about it really


 
 Thanks! It's the way I hear it, our ears and brains could here it differnt though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thomas cayin said:


> Peter, thank you very much recognition of C5, while you share your feelings after using C5 makes us very moved, because we are always doing too little, but good products and make us like it, is always the responsibility lies CAYIN in the coming time, CAYIN will continue its efforts to design and manufacture more real HIFI products.


 
  
 Thank you Thomas! I'm just a happy user sharing my love for the C5. I'm really looking forward to your future offerings though.
  


leo888 said:


> Nice read peter123. Good to know how it compares to some other gear that I have not the opportunity to listen to. Btw, enjoying my C5/DX50 combo. Cheers.


 
 Thank you


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Thank you! I've learned from the review master


 
  
 More like a review junkie lol!!!
  
 Btw, would be interesting to put C5 against the latest E12A, though I'm a bit skeptical anything in this sub $170 price range can sound as good (especially soundstage improvement).


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> More like a review junkie lol!!!
> 
> Btw, would be interesting to put C5 against the latest E12A, though I'm a bit skeptical anything in this sub $170 price range can sound as good (especially soundstage improvement).




Lol, I'm impressed by the time and effort you put in it anyway 

Yeah, I'm also curious on how the E12A would hold up. Hopefully someone gets bothe eventually.....


----------



## Jimkrell

Agreed. Awesome review! I have a C5 on order and have also been using the E12 for a number of months. Can't wait to compare!

Thanks for your thoughtful review...


----------



## ph58

Mine arrived one hour ago , put on charge , will test this afternoon (i am in Paris France) Thanks


----------



## peter123

jimkrell said:


> Agreed. Awesome review! I have a C5 on order and have also been using the E12 for a number of months. Can't wait to compare!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughtful review...


 
 Thank you, looking forward to your comparison as well.


----------



## ph58

Wow , that sound ,it really brings up the DX90 to another level , the soundstage with that 3 D effect , the only competitor is my sold out Hifiman HM801 but the Hifiman sound darker . The C5 is a Gem  and it only cost 165USD , i have buy also yesterday a second hand but like new Portaphile 627 Micro will compare later . That C5 is in every way superior to the Fiio E12 to my taste . Thanks


----------



## mejoshua

I got a chance to try out a fellow headfi'er's Cayin C5 today with my DX90. I have been following this thread and I must agree with the general impressions. I A/Bed between the DX90 alone and the DX90 with C5 and the difference is fairly significant. There is an increase in soundstage and resolution, and personally for me what was most noticeable immediately was also the improved bass response with greater texture and detail. I have heard the E12 and E11k and they are nowhere near the quality of this amp's sound. They have always sounded too warm to my ears, making the sound appear congested and muddy with a narrow soundstage. Judging from my previous impressions I had preferred the onboard amp on the DX90 for the Fiio amps but when I heard the C5 it was almost difficult to go back to just the DX90 alone. It also made me realise that my F111 could scale even further up.


----------



## Eric95M

I have a rockboxed iPod and an X3 both with E12's.  I got my 1 C5 yesterday (seriously, the USPS delivers on Sunday), charged it up.  Seemed to take forever but, was probably I was tired of waiting. 
 The larger change was on the X3.  The 3D aspect is amazing and, hearing sounds I have not heard before.  I like that the bass boost is like a loudness button on a home amp.  As you turn the volume up, the bass boost drops off.  That will save some earphones I think. As I listen, I can pretty much tell where everyone is on stage.  Is great.
 On the iPod, there is a change, it is just not as obvious.  Thank God for that.  I can wait a little while before I replace that one .


----------



## conquerator2

Well, damn.
 Just when I pulled the trigger on the E12, I discover this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sigh.


----------



## peter123

conquerator2 said:


> Well, damn.
> Just when I pulled the trigger on the E12, I discover this
> Sigh.




Life is hard


----------



## EmpJ

peter123 said:


> Life is hard


 
  
 Don't you just love/hate progressive technology!?? This brings me way back as a child PC Gamer where I had to constantly upgrade video cards, ram, CPU just to play the latest games! I eventually just said forget that....
  
 Bring on the consoles!


----------



## mike_hell

Anyone had compare this to duet amp?
I know the price on duet is double the C5, just want to know since my last portable amp is the duet..?

Cheers,
mike


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> Life is hard




Yeah, life is hard. But having own the C5 fof more than a week now, it will be even harder without it. Have not heard those higher end amplifiers out there but it's the best i had and now own.


----------



## Leo888

A quick queston guys, does the C5 feels warm while in use. Is this normal? Thanks in advane.


----------



## clee290

Yes, mine has gotten a bit warm after a few hours of continuous use. I hope it's normal


----------



## peter123

Hmm, I haven't noticed that mine get particularly warm but then again in used to the GeekOut that you could fry an egg on (quail egg  )


----------



## surge

Mine gets warm too after awhile


----------



## Za Warudo

No change in temperature in mine, at least during the less than 2 hour sessions I use it for.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks for the feedbacks guys. Mine gets pretty warm in half an hour time. Since @Za Warudo doesn't have this issue so, really wonders if it's normal.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Mine definitely gets warm after around an hour of usage. It's super warm when it's charging though.


----------



## Carlsan

Mine gets real warm, almost hot, when charging and playing at same time.


----------



## Jimkrell

How long has it taken orders to arrive from Shenzen Audio to mainland U.S.? In this age of instant gratification, 2-day Amazon Prime, etc, I'm impatient already!


----------



## sfwalcer

jimkrell said:


> How long has it taken orders to arrive from Shenzen Audio to mainland U.S.? In this age of instant gratification, 2-day Amazon Prime, etc, I'm impatient already!


 

 ^
 For me it was like 2 weeks. Longer than i had expected but it will come eventually. :  )


----------



## GettingBuckets

It took over three weeks for me.


----------



## Jimkrell

I appreciate the timelines. I will practice being patient!
  
 Really looking forward to hearing the C5 with a variety of headphones in my stable...


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Dear friends, I noticed that you guys have some doubts on C5's "surface temperature" after using a period of time. Please don't be worry since it is a normal phenomenon, and its temperature will be higher when charging or using when charging, further it is also related to the parameters of its power adapter. 
 We have done a lot of tests in China and we found that when C5 is under working the highest temperature wouldn't over 35℃(or 95℉). And as we all know that when we touched something with the temperature over 30℃(or 86℉) we will have an obvious feeling.
 I noticed that the word you guys used is "warm". Yes, since the surface of C5 is made by metal. This metal is one part of C5's outer coverings, besides, it still has the function of radiating. And this is also one of the origins which make C5 has such a strong driving force.


----------



## 3stun

With Black Friday not so far ahead, do you guys think we can expect some nice deals on Cayin C5 from SZA or other dealers?


----------



## 3stun

thomas cayin said:


> Dear friends, I noticed that you guys have some doubts on C5's "surface temperature" after using a period of time. Please don't be worry since it is a normal phenomenon, and its temperature will be higher when charging or using when charging, further it is also related to the parameters of its power adapter.
> We have done a lot of tests in China and we found that when C5 is under working the highest temperature wouldn't over 35℃(or 95℉). And as we all know that when we touched something with the temperature over 30℃(or 86℉) we will have an obvious feeling.
> I noticed that the word you guys used is "warm". Yes, since the surface of C5 is made by metal. This metal is one part of C5's outer coverings, besides, it still has the function of radiating. And this is also one of the origins which make C5 has such a strong driving force.


 
 Thomas, do you think it is ok to use Cayin when it is in a pouch or inside a custom made leather sleeve?


----------



## Leo888

Thanks Thomas for the information. My DX50 also gets warm while in use. Now, I have both banded together it it all adds up. Anyway, good to know it's ok though.


----------



## CJG888

DX50 + C5 =


----------



## Leo888

cjg888 said:


> DX50 + C5 =




Hot Property to me. Hahahaha.


----------



## Nek8888

Mine just arrived and has been charging. Was impatient and sneaked a listen. It is like OMG, Wow! Sound is amazing and is lot better than FiiO E11k and E17.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Cayin

leo888 said:


> Hot Property to me. Hahahaha.


 
 Winter is coming, it seems that you got ready for the winter, ha, ha, ha


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm trying to decide if I want to order this to replace my E12, or if I should look into getting something better.  The source would be an X5.  I know the C5 is better, and it's certainly a nice looking amp, I guess I'm just wondering if the quality difference is enough to justify getting it.


----------



## conquerator2

Well, I received the E12 and it is good, But it is soooo warm. I really kinda regret buying it now. Should have gone with the Cayin :/
 Don't get me wrong, it is a good piece of gear and great to use with harder to drive phones but it is not to my taste I suppose :/
 Oh, well. Just my 0.02$


----------



## Za Warudo

conquerator2 said:


> Well, I received the E12 and it is good, But it is soooo warm. I really kinda regret buying it now. Should have gone with the Cayin :/
> Don't get me wrong, it is a good piece of gear and great to use with harder to drive phones but it is not to my taste I suppose :/
> Oh, well. Just my 0.02$


 
 Yeah, it would pair better with brighter headphones.  C5 works better with darker/neutral headphones and has more power to drive planars.  Plus it offers impressive soundstage depth and height.


----------



## conquerator2

za warudo said:


> Yeah, it would pair better with brighter headphones.  C5 works better with darker/neutral headphones and has more power to drive planars.  Plus it offers impressive soundstage depth and height.


 
 I use mostly neutral and brighter headphones.... Alas, it is still too warm for me


----------



## certifiedny

Is this the e12iem or original


----------



## conquerator2

certifiedny said:


> Is this the e12iem or original


 
 Original.


----------



## MANGBOY

saoshyant said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to order this to replace my E12, or if I should look into getting something better.  The source would be an X5.  I know the C5 is better, and it's certainly a nice looking amp, I guess I'm just wondering if the quality difference is enough to justify getting it.


 

 I just receive my C5 2 days ago, before Iam using X5 + E12 combo on my hd650.  For me its C5 over E12 in all aspect clear mids and high better low.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, guess I look into considering selling my E12


----------



## ForceMajeure

Hi, I'am curious
 Anyone tried to pair the C5 with a Sansa Clip Zip? 
  
 Though the Zip doesn't have a proper line out, does it still sound good or does the "double amping effect" ruins it?


----------



## peter123

conquerator2 said:


> I use mostly neutral and brighter headphones.... Alas, it is still too warm for me




I feel the same. I prefer the C5 over the E12 (original) with pretty much everything I own.


----------



## 3stun

Any comparison against Fiio E12 DIY ?
  
 It seems like the newer Fiio E12A is aimed to compete directly against Cayin C5.


----------



## peter123

3stun said:


> It seems like the newer Fiio E12A is aimed to compete directly against Cayin C5.




Yes and no  The E12A will be able to drive a lot less headphones due to less power.

As I've said earlier one of many good things with the C5 is it's ability to work with a lot of different IEM's/headphones and sound great with them all.


----------



## K.T.

Despite my misgivings about the aesthetics of the case, I went ahead and got one.
  
 Initial impressions is that it does sound darned good!
  
 I've only listened for about 45 minutes with an X3 and Martin Logan Mikros 90, but intial thought is that it's a very clear, open sound that's taut and musical. Didn't seem analytical (I hate analytical), so a great balance of musicality, clarity, and openess.
  
 From my brief listening, I'd say it's a more compelling presentation than that of the FiiO E12. The FiiO, by comparison, seems somewhat cloudier and a tad lethargic. Still good, but the Cayin is just a notch above, I think.
  
 Comparing to the FiiO E12DIY is a bit tougher. You can tailor the op amps and buffers in this, so you can't really nail down the sound without specifying which chips you're using.
  
 Still, the E12DIY does retain that FiiO warmth and I haven't yet acheived the openness that I've heard in the C5. But then again, I haven't tried all combos.
  
 So far, the C5 is a very compelling listen!


----------



## gyx11

After a much longer settling in period, I must revise my initial impression of the C5 being relatively warm sounding.
  
 I would now say that it is dead neutral -- neither warm nor bright at all.

 I do feel myself toggling the bass boost often, and remain undecided if I actually prefer it switched on or off.

 What the C5 brings to the table, is first and foremost, SOUNDSTAGE. The DX90 + C5 gave me chills on some tracks, particularly well mastered ones, such as 'Iris' by Goo Goo Dolls. I now find that width and height are both subtly improved, but it is the depth of stage which is enhanced the most significantly. Even the HDP-R10, which is well regarded for its terrific soundstage even directly from HO, does improve in soundstage when LO-ed to the C5, although the difference in this case is slight.

 The second greatest asset of the C5 is the level of refinement it brings, particularly in the midrange. The DX90 can sound a little 'cold' at times, especially with female vocals. The C5 is lush sounding and very smooth, giving vocals a more life-like edge. The overall presentation is brought noticeably more forward, but without the 'suffocating' effect which other musical sounding amps can sometimes induce. This is where the pairing with the HDP-R10 starts to suffer. The R10 itself has a incredibly rich sounding midrange which is 'butter-ily' thick and smooth sounding. On some up tempo tracks, the R10 + C5 mid range can sound a little too sluggish and clogged up. Almost like like a goo-ey mess.
  
 The timbre of instruments and overall tonality are absolutely superb as well for its price. Guitars high-hats and crashes in particular sound just more controlled, nuanced, and realistic. Totally non-offensive. Sibilance is a big fat 0.
  
 Hiss levels are non existent with all IEMs I've tried so far.
  
 Build quality is stellar, except for the top plastic, which seems very scratch prone.

 Form factor is quite awkward and not too much to my liking. It is good looking and slim, but it's pretty wide and very very long, which makes it a nightmare to stack with a DAP and interconnect. That's not to mention the volume dial, which is rather iffy to adjust when the amp is lying flat down resting against another surface.

 All in all, the C5 is truly incredible for its price. For the $160 it goes for, it is simply stellar value, and I would place it in the same ballpark as the Pico Slim Amp (perhaps even higher in some ways!), which has long remained by definition of a truly class leading portable amplifier.

 If I could ask just for a couple of tweaks, it would be for a better storage pouch, a sturdier replacement to the translucent plastic top, and perhaps a more pronounced volume dial located more towards the side of the unit.

 Keep it up Cayin!


----------



## peter123

@gyx11

Very nice read, thanks for sharing


----------



## Thomas Cayin

gyx11 said:


> After a much longer settling in period, I must revise my initial impression of the C5 being relatively warm sounding.
> 
> I would now say that it is dead neutral -- neither warm nor bright at all.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your comments and true comments, CAYIN will attach great importance to these voices from real users, and strive to achieve. 
  
 C5 uses a part of the plastic mold, so a lot to change the appearance and structure is very difficult and we will work hard to try new products or to realize him. 
  
 Now, every day we come here to see the evaluation of C5's become my work a fixed part, I feel like every time after reading the C5's voice as real and warm. Haha. 
  
 It is also based on this, I made ​​a decision that CAYIN under a new portable headphone amplifier will soon appear on the HEAD-FI, his model is C8, ​​owned by PC-DAC + AMP this two parts, will adopt a similar structure with the C5, but the details are not the same and now we are doing final testing being. 
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## K.T.

Someone asked for a comparison between the C5 and the E12DIY, so here is a very preliminary set of observations. I say preliminary because all the components involved are not fully burned in. So take these as a general impression and not a final comparison. 

I am listening to a set of Martin Logan Mikros 90 with a FiiO X3 (at least this is fully seasoned) and either the C5 or the E12DIY running OPA827 chips and BUF634 buffers. 

Cut to the chase, the E12DIY in this configuration has better texture and flow. It sounds more organic and natural. However, the soundstage is noticeably smaller and there is less sense of space between instruments. This is especially aparent with bells and tinkling sounds. 

The C5 sounds bigger and more expansive, however, upon switching I immediately noticed the treble is less refined and currently has a slightly dry quality that's a bit fatuiging. I hope that will smooth out with some more burn in. Also, tonally less organic than the E12DIY configuration, but sounds like it has a better grip on the headphones, as in everything sounds well controlled. 

Since things are not fully burned in, take these as initial observations. 

One take away is that the C5 seems to be a champ at soundstage and spaciousness. E12DIY in the configuration I described has good texture and a more intimate sound. 

Both very involving in different ways. I'd say one does not obviate the other. 

I'm looking for this slight treble glare to work itself out in the C5 with some more burn in. If not, it may be fatuiging for some listeners with some cans. 

Of course, the E12DIY is like a chameleon which can change character depending on which chip and buffer you choose to use.


----------



## K.T.

OK, guys. More observations. 

This time between the C5 and a well burned in standard E12. This time with the FiiO X3 and a pair of Thinksound ON-1 woodies. 

So a lot has been said about the difference in sound between the C5 and the E12. The general observation is that the C5 is a lot clearer and more spacious sounding, and has more of a sense of drive and power, and that the E12 is warmer, more closed in, and not as resolved. Most folks seem to prefer the sound of the C5.

I think that's a fair general description, but there's more to it than that. Comparing the two, I agree on the differences, but there's something in the E12's sound that I find more musical with some music and some phones. It's not just a matter of the E12 being warmer and less resolved, it's actually offering something that the C5 does not. 

While the C5's sense of openness, power, and clarity is undeniable, I find the E12 has a more supple, elastic quality that is quite musical and very enjoyable. It's certainly different than the sound of the C5, but just as enjoyable on its own terms. 

So I'm hard pressed to say that one amp is better than the other. Just that they offer different styles of presentation , and both can be quite nice to listen to.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

HI, my dear friend. Your point of view is entirely correct, in fact, never an audio products can fully reflect all of the contents, he always has a tendency, it is certain. The only difference is that, CAYIN done 21 years HIFI products, so we sound more clearly a manifestation of how to go right to get an absolute majority approval. 
  
 In fact, these are things beyond the ordinary electronic technology outside, he comes from the accumulation and long-term product development time and constantly revised and upgraded, the correct sound identification method.


----------



## zibra

Anyone using C5 with Shure 846? Any hiss on these?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

zibra said:


> Anyone using C5 with Shure 846? Any hiss on these?


 
 This is an interesting question, 846 is a very good headphone, with enough bass and dive equipment demanding control. C5 in the process of tuning, the 846 is one of the important reference headphones. HAHAHAHA


----------



## zibra

have you noticed any hiss and noise at low gain from 846? These iems are very sensitive.


----------



## Leo888

zibra said:


> have you noticed any hiss and noise at low gain from 846? These iems are very sensitive.




I heard no hiss on my 846 with the C5/DX50 on low gain. Volume on DX50 set at 250/255.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

zibra said:


> have you noticed any hiss and noise at low gain from 846? These iems are very sensitive.


 
 I can certainly answer: no. 

 In fact, more difficult to control than 846, more sensitive headphones, such as the K3003, IE800，on these headphones, we can not hear the noise.


----------



## zibra

Maybe AT CKR9 are even more sensitive because after turning C5 on and clik I could hear very low noise. But maybe I demand too much as its working electronics? Anyway its not dead silent as turned off.
 Im checking only amp without any other device connected.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

zibra said:


> Maybe AT CKR9 are even more sensitive because after turning C5 on and clik I could hear very low noise. But maybe I demand too much as its working electronics? Anyway its not dead silent as turned off.
> Im checking only amp without any other device connected.


 
 really it hisses on the ckr9s?


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> really it hisses on the ckr9s?





It depends on the source. 

My sony player with with ckr9 barely hisses. The pic rig with the ckr9 and Cayin C5 does hiss, but not as much as I expected.


----------



## zibra

I always check amp alone to exclude interference of source. There is minimal hiss with ckr9


----------



## chattycathy727

forcemajeure said:


> Hi, I'am curious
> Anyone tried to pair the C5 with a Sansa Clip Zip?
> 
> Though the Zip doesn't have a proper line out, does it still sound good or does the "double amping effect" ruins it?


 
 I would also like to know this.


----------



## ceemsc

chattycathy727 said:


> I would also like to know this.




I double-amp all the time :

Zip -> PA2V2 -> E12 -> Denon D600

Sounds great because PA2V2 is as loud as it can go without distorting to get all the sound-detail; E12 acts more like an attenuator to protect my ears.

So I get all the sound detail without loud volumes.


----------



## Saoshyant

ceemsc said:


> I double-amp all the time :
> 
> Zip -> PA2V2 -> E12 -> Denon D600
> 
> ...




Wouldn't that be triple amping?


----------



## ceemsc

saoshyant said:


> Wouldn't that be triple amping?




Technically yes but where do you draw the line? Amps & Music Players might have their own pre-amp circuits before reaching the main Amp stage.

As I run Rockbox, I set the volume to 0dB as I want the Zip to focus on being a DAC based on the config settings & leave the amping to dedicated units.


----------



## Saoshyant

I wonder if it'd be possible to mod a clip to make the headphone out to a LO bypassing the amp. I wouldn't have any issue leaving mine attached to an E6 for the rest of it's days


----------



## Shluupag

Good idea... I would rip the clip off clue it to my NX1.


----------



## Francisk

I thought my Havi and my NX1 was perfect match until I switch to C5.......the soundstage.....wooooaaaaah


----------



## hqssui

francisk said:


> I thought my Havi and my NX1 was perfect match until I switch to C5.......the soundstage.....wooooaaaaah


 

 I am using the same combination (Havi + NX1) and love it. Your post is really tempting me to get a C5 . Definitely the first one in my #ToBuy list ...


----------



## Francisk

hqssui said:


> I am using the same combination (Havi + NX1) and love it. Your post is really tempting me to get a C5 . Definitely the first one in my #ToBuy list ...




Go for it....Havi + JVC Spiral Dot tips + Cayin C5 = Wooooooaaaaah


----------



## mejoshua

Just got a secondhand Cayin C5 today. Synergy with DX90 is lovely. I found that although soundstage width decreases slightly, there is an improvement in soundstage height and depth. There is also improved subbass and slightly better bass texture. Note thickness in the midrange increases in weight, and listening to Norah Jones in 24bit/192khz was insanely immersive. It was like she was singing right beside me. Lots of detail in the mids. The only drawback is that the DX90 + C5 stack makes it less portable... any suggestions for storage for the other dx90 users here? Do you guys buy a large pelican case?


----------



## gyx11

mejoshua said:


> Just got a secondhand Cayin C5 today. Synergy with DX90 is lovely. I found that although soundstage width decreases slightly, there is an improvement in soundstage height and depth. There is also improved subbass and slightly better bass texture. Note thickness in the midrange increases in weight, and listening to Norah Jones in 24bit/192khz was insanely immersive. It was like she was singing right beside me. Lots of detail in the mids. The only drawback is that the DX90 + C5 stack makes it less portable... any suggestions for storage for the other dx90 users here? Do you guys buy a large pelican case?


 
  
 Glad you liked it! Wonder who is the fantabulously nice and handsome gentleman who must have sold it to you?


----------



## mejoshua

I wonder who... Hahaha.


----------



## conquerator2

Well, if anyone is selling one in the future and willing to ship internationally... I'd be interested


----------



## mld218

I ordered from amazon over the weekend and it arrived today.  Can anyone tell me if it is possible to tell if I have the updated version from the markings on the outside of the box.   The white paper on the outside of the box says  New-Cayin C5 poertable HIFI audio headphone amplifier and the number is X000NOBZU3.
  
 Thanks for any info you can give
  
 Mike


----------



## chattycathy727

How does this pair with the Fiio X1?


----------



## peter123

@mld218

If you got a pouch to store the C5 in among the accesories it should be the latest one.


----------



## conquerator2

What is the difference between the older and the newest one?
Just the pouch?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

conquerator2 said:


> What is the difference between the older and the newest one?
> Just the pouch?


 
 For the importance of quality, C5 first batch produced only a hundred units, get some advice and corrections, which increases the bag which contains, including amendments to the top of the plastic pieces combined problems may exist, including information on the charging indicator LED's issue. 
  
 No doubt there's any change related to a C5 sound scheme does not matter. The identification of these methods is as PETER talked about, if there is one in the packaging bag. And from the time point of view, the first batch of C5 has changed and selling finished. 
  
 C5 has produced about two thousand units sold, our sales staff currently working with some vendors around the world to discuss business cooperation, we hope that in the next short period of time, we live in a place where there is relatively close C5 of physical display, to facilitate audition before making the right choice. 
  
 Thank you again.


----------



## CJG888

I originally purchased a C5 from the later batch (with the pouch). It sounded excellent but, after a few weeks' light use, the plastic end cap cracked around the jack sockets. I returned it to the vendor and received a replacement unit. This unit is from the earlier batch (no pouch). Otherwise, it seems the same. Should I accept this, or should I return it and ask for a later unit, such as I purchased initially? Have the early units effectively been recalled?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

cjg888 said:


> I originally purchased a C5 from the later batch (with the pouch). It sounded excellent but, after a few weeks' light use, the plastic end cap cracked around the jack sockets. I returned it to the vendor and received a replacement unit. This unit is from the earlier batch (no pouch). Otherwise, it seems the same. Should I accept this, or should I return it and ask for a later unit, such as I purchased initially? Have the early units effectively been recalled?


 
 Don't worry, dear friends, to see my answer above. We make corrections, not because he will be a quality problem, but we believe that the probability of correct problems will be optimized. 
 If you are using everything is normal, then why should the replacement and return it?


----------



## maskapl

Hi guys.
Can someone try to pair it with iphone 5?
Thanks


----------



## grizzlybeast

thomas cayin said:


> conquerator2 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between the older and the newest one?
> ...




Is the cayin ha3 a similarly tuned product and which one is newer?

I am seriously eyeballing it because if the cayin c5 is a sign of what the ha3 is then I am excited to hear it. There are no reviews in the US.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

grizzlybeast said:


> Is the cayin ha3 a similarly tuned product and which one is newer?
> 
> I am seriously eyeballing it because if the cayin c5 is a sign of what the ha3 is then I am excited to hear it. There are no reviews in the US.


 
 HA-3 and C5 are different products. Perhaps they are consistent in application, but they still have obvious differences no matter from function or dimension. HA-3 is a desktop headphone amplifier which can also decode, but C5 is portable. So, compared with C5, HA-3 has a bigger size and it takes transformer as the power supply. While C5 as a portable headphone amplifier, it can only take lithium battery. At the same time, HA-3 has the PC-DAC function of 192/24 bits, and C5 is a pure headphone amplifier. Moreover, the biggest difference between HA-3 and C5 is the price. Of course, they also share one same point that their outstanding sound are coming from Cayin.


----------



## K.T.

Does the C5 sound smoother after a period of burn in? I've only got a couple of hours on mine and I'm bothered by a slight glare/dryness to the sound. 

Otherwise, the amp has the good qualities that have been described in this thread. 

With the glare present, I've really had to shuffle the phones and IEMs I use in order to get a synergistic pairing. 

For example, the C5 is sounding good with the TDK IE800. I normally don't use these with my FiiO amps, but it sounds good here. On the other hand, the IEMs I normally enjoy with the FiiO sound too stiff and dry with the C5 in its current state. So shuffling is happening to get the best synergies. 

I'm sure hoping this glare/dryness will work itself out with more burn in. Compared to the C5 in its current state, I'd have to say I prefer the FiiO E12 for its more elastic and relaxed sound. 

But both amps do sound very good. So it may be just a matter of preference.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Yea it definitely smooths out after you burn it in some more


----------



## dweaver

Hmmm, just starting to test the C5 as I prepare to review and so far I am surprised as I prefer my LG G3 with my main IEM's over the sound I am getting from the C5. The high gain is to much and while the bass button is fun it isn'r why I would buy the amp. When I volume match the amp to the phone by itself the phone simply sounds clearer. The only area it has been bettered than the phone directly is with a full size headphone like my K712 where it definitely is louder than the G3 by itself as well as more defined. 

I suspect it will boil down to my IEMs simply being designed to work best straight from a DAP versus through an amp.

I will try it with some of my other sources tomorrow and with my Q701 as well as my Fidelio L2.

Like the build quality though.


----------



## conquerator2

dweaver said:


> Hmmm, just starting to test the C5 as I prepare to review and so far I am surprised as I prefer my LG G3 with my main IEM's over the sound I am getting from the C5. The high gain is to much and while the bass button is fun it isn'r why I would buy the amp. When I volume match the amp to the phone by itself the phone simply sounds clearer. The only area it has been bettered than the phone directly is with a full size headphone like my K712 where it definitely is louder than the G3 by itself as well as more defined.
> 
> I suspect it will boil down to my IEMs simply being designed to work best straight from a DAP versus through an amp.
> 
> ...




A bit OT but how do you like the L2?
Thanks


----------



## dweaver

When I first got them I thought they were to warm for my tastes as I am an AKG fan Q701/K712. But I also have been reviewing several bass oriented and warm IEMs lately and now feel they are more balanced (still warm but not as much as I originally felt) than I originally have them credit for. The treble is a bit softer than I like but also very easy to listen to and will great for anyone with good hearing as compared to my 50yr old worn out ears.

They also happen to be one of the nicer looking headphones I have owned and are extremely well built.


----------



## chattycathy727

Is there somewhere we can buy a replacement for the black plastic piece?  What does it look like without it?


----------



## surge

chattycathy727 said:


> Is there somewhere we can buy a replacement for the black plastic piece?  What does it look like without it?



mine also cracked. But cant be bothered w it. Doesn't affect e sound or function in anyway. And dont think having it makes e c5 better looking too.


----------



## 3stun

$143 shipped worldwide.


----------



## conquerator2

3stun said:


> $143 shipped worldwide.


 
 Not so worldwide... Lots of exclusions.


----------



## Eric95M

chattycathy727 said:


> Is there somewhere we can buy a replacement for the black plastic piece?  What does it look like without it?


 

 It just unsnaps if you pull l on it a little. And you can reattach it.   Looks about the same, the volume knowb is the only thing I notice a difference in


----------



## K.T.

Yeah, it's turned the corner. I think that the dryness/edginess is gone. Sounds real good with the TT-Pod T1e and the Martin Logan Mikros 90. Decent with the TDK IE800, but it's a really special match with the T1e.

C5 definitely has the good spacial and rhythmic qualities, and grippier drive over the stock E12. I still feel, however, that the E12 has a leg up on texture and organic quality. 

I'm glad I have both. Gives me a choice depending on how I'm feeling. But C5 is a winner, for sure, just as everyone says. 

Even the odd case design is growing on me. The whole thing, including the little triangular switches, odd clunky end plate, smoked plastic lid, body stripe down the sides, and awkward battery status LED insert reminds me of late a 70's/ early 80's sci-fi, like Gil Gérard era Buck Rogers, or Logan's Run. Pretty nifty!


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Hmmm, just starting to test the C5 as I prepare to review and so far I am surprised as I prefer my LG G3 with my main IEM's over the sound I am getting from the C5.


 
  
 Sorry for being OT, but good phone? Better than S5?


----------



## amigomatt

How does the C5 compare with the amp section of the C6?  Has anyone compared them?


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> Sorry for being OT, but good phone? Better than S5?


Unfortunately I have not really tried the S5 so can't say for sure. I like the G3 and my now broken G2 a lot though. I find they have a clear slightly bright default signature.


----------



## dweaver

Having tested these for the past couple of days I have to admit I have mixed feelings about the C5. I think this may have come from to high an expectation though plus a group of IEMs and headphones that are not geared towards taking advantage of this amp.

The amp on its low gain setting only boosts my K712 a couple decibles louder and adds warmth to the signature. On its high gain setting it has a harsh edge that makes the headphone to sharp sounding. In both settings the added spacial features of the amp are trumped by the massive open sound of the K712.

When used with the T10i headphone the added warmth of the amp makes the T10i which already is verging on to warm even warmer sounding while boosting the large bass even higher. It might very well make that IEM a bass heads wet dream though.

It seemed to work best with my DJE1500 and my new Altone200 as it's added warmth helped take the treble of both IEM's and made them sound a bit fuller which is good for the DJE1500 and great for the Altone200.

For all my IEM's I found the C5 helped increase the sound stage and the instrument placement. I was surprised by this to be honest as I did not expect it could have that effect.

I have some more testing to do before I write up my review and ship this amp on to the next reviewer as I am a part of the CTC product review program. All in all I think it's an excellent little amp as it does appear powerful enough to drive higher impedance headphones as well as lower impedance headphone. I do think it's warmer nature will mean it pairs up better with either colder sources or bright headphones that can benefit from an injection of warmth.

I also found the bass feature fun but generally to much fun for my tastes. But again it's an excellentvfeature for songs that benefit from a bass injection or possibly bass light headphones.


----------



## mejoshua

Anyone here tried the C5 with HD600s? Wanted to hear how they sound together...


----------



## bhazard

Mine is in the classifieds if anyone is interested. I no longer need it.


----------



## nick n

Any idea how long it has been run so far?


----------



## dweaver

I let it play until the battery went dead. I will be doing more testing today.


----------



## CJG888

On the whole, it seems quite sensitive to burn-in. I originally purchased a C5 about a month and a half ago. I used it daily for about four weeks, and was very happy with the sound. Eventually, a crack appeared in the plastic cover between the jack sockets, and I returned it under warranty. About a week ago, I received the replacement unit, charged it up, switched it on, plugged in my FAD Heaven Vs, and.... URGH! What an over-warm, bloated mess!

I've had it running all night, every night (between an iPod and my trusty DT250s) for about a week, and it's starting to sound like the old one again. I presume it must have something to do with the capacitors fitted needing to be charged and discharged over a number of cycles.


----------



## K.T.

Yes, there is a settling in period I find. Mine may not even be fully burned in, but for a while it was a bit disorganized sounding with a treble dryness/glare that was discomforting. Then one day I fired it up and those things were gone. It sounded much more refined and "right" by comparison.
  
 I'd say the sound signature of the amp is like a good "solid-state" type sound. A lot of drive and grip, a really good sense of openness and space. Good sense of pacing. But tonal texture is not its strong suit. It's not bad or flawed in that sense, just that its strengths are in those areas I mentioned above.
  
 As I've mentioned in previous posts, I think the E12 does better in tonal texture and organicness, but falls short of the C5 in those other areas mentioned above.
  
 As with the other amps I have, I am starting to make a roster of cans/IEMs that work will with the C5 for my personal reference. 
  
 So far the TTPod T1e is very impressive and the ML Mikros 90 is good (though not as open and expansive sounding as I'd have thought with the Mikros, which otherwise has a very open sound). More testing to come later.


----------



## dweaver

OK that one night of burn in helped A LOT! these sounded much more alive today, the treble is more detailed and present and the bass also has more pop to it and the midrange has also improved. It's almost like I am listening to a different amp, I would have never believed there could be that much change. So I am letting these burn in until the battery dies again and will try these again tomorrow night so I can start working on the review proper.
  
 OH, I also have found a headphone that works amazingly well with the amp. I picked up a pair of MDR10BT the other day and they sound amazing with the stereo cable (pretty darned nice through BT and APT-X too!). I may have a new winter ear muff LOL. Anyway the amp makes the headphone really shine. So they both get to burn in over night. Tomorrow I will switch out the MDR10BT with another headphone if the amp still has any juice in it.
  
 Unfortunately I have no high impedance headphones to properly test out the high gain setting.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

Im thinking of pairing the C5 with my Ety HF5 and ipod classic. Will it be a good match? I find the ety's to be lacking in bass though.


----------



## dweaver

I will try my HF5 tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Dsnuts

Give your C5s a good break in guys. I did an A/B against a 2 week old C5 vs a new one and I can confirm the maturation of the amps SQ in the 2 week old one vs the new one. The more use it gets the better and better it will sound.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> Give your C5s a good break in guys. I did an A/B against a 2 week old C5 vs a new one and I can confirm the maturation of the amps SQ in the 2 week old one vs the new one. The more use it gets the better and better it will sound.


 
 Long time no see you appeared.


----------



## Dsnuts

thomas cayin said:


> Long time no see you appeared.


 

 I read everything on my threads. It is good to see the fan fare for this amp. It is well deserved. You guys keep pushing out them great sounding gears and that is all it takes for guys to follow.


----------



## CJG888

Looking forward to the Oppo PM-3. Should be the perfect match...


----------



## dweaver

Gonna write up my review tomorrow night. But suffice it to say the C5 kicks butt! From initial hohum impression to cannon like this amp is quite a change LOL. I love the subtle changes to the sound stage and the smoothing out has gone from excessive to just a hint and in a very nice way. I also like how the top end has blossomed.


----------



## iShafiq95

Hello guys, i'm newbie here.. Just wanna ask, how to burn in my C5 amp ? Still not get it on how to burn-in the amp that i bought last week. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## BeBop Lives

_Just paired the C5 with DX50 .........Outstanding!_


----------



## ld26

How does the C5 pair with Fiio E10K's lineout?  I love the E10K. Very clean and has the perfect amount of bass (bass boost off) and brightness for me, but the soundstage lacks depth (or is it because of my hp, the HD558?).
  
 Is there any desktop amp around the C5's price that match (or better) it in terms of soundstage enhancement? I'm too lazy to charge batteries and I also want to avoid battery issues in the future.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just got a C5 I bought from a member here delivered, and I must say using pop eq going to the C5 with bass boost on out to a SennGrado is a very satisfying amount of bass. In fact, it might be about as much as I'd really want for this test track.


----------



## Dsnuts

ishafiq95 said:


> Hello guys, i'm newbie here.. Just wanna ask, how to burn in my C5 amp ? Still not get it on how to burn-in the amp that i bought last week. Thank you for your reply.


 

 Just use the C5 connected to your favorite source and play music through the amp non stop until battery is depleted. Charge to full and do it all over again. Do this as much as possible for about 2 weeks if not longer and you will get a better sounding C5 amp.


----------



## iShafiq95

dsnuts said:


> Just use the C5 connected to your favorite source and play music through the amp non stop until battery is depleted. Charge to full and do it all over again. Do this as much as possible for about 2 weeks if not longer and you will get a better sounding C5 amp.




Oh I completely understand now. I familiar with headphone burn-in but burn-in amp is something new for me. Just thought need to play pink noise on my amp. Just hope my C5 will do better after the burn-in. Thank you for your reply ^^


----------



## PsiCore

Is anybody able to compare the C5 to Fiio E17?


----------



## dweaver

xdaggersoul said:


> Im thinking of pairing the C5 with my Ety HF5 and ipod classic. Will it be a good match? I find the ety's to be lacking in bass though.


Just tried the HF5 using my LG G3 both with and without the C5. The C5 smooths the highs of the HF5 and adds some more soundstage. The bass button adds warmth to the IEM in a very pleasing way to my ears. If you wish the HF5 had the qualities just mentioned the C5 is an excellent option.


----------



## Saoshyant

So quick question from a C5 beginner, is the black plastic removable?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

saoshyant said:


> So quick question from a C5 beginner, is the black plastic removable?


 
 Yes, but why do it. Remove the plastic cover after, C5 looks like he will not be a complete product.


----------



## Saoshyant

More easily accessible dial while strapped to a dap. Plus the writing underneath is not easily readable, which bothers me from a functional standpoint.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

dweaver said:


> Just tried the HF5 using my LG G3 both with and without the C5. The C5 smooths the highs of the HF5 and adds some more soundstage. The bass button adds warmth to the IEM in a very pleasing way to my ears. If you wish the HF5 had the qualities just mentioned the C5 is an excellent option.


 
 Appreciate your help! I placed an order for it. Cant wait for it! Thanks anyway!


----------



## rontant

Is this the pouch you guys talked about that indicates the new batch? I just received mine from Penonaudio.


----------



## CJG888

No, it's an actual cloth pouch with a drawstring.


----------



## rontant

cjg888 said:


> No, it's an actual cloth pouch with a drawstring.


 

 Oh no, There's no cloth pouch with a drawstring. So this one I just got from Penonaudio belongs to the previous generation that some of you have issues with?


----------



## DannyBai

I have an older generation one and haven't had any issues yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

rontant said:


> Oh no, There's no cloth pouch with a drawstring. So this one I just got from Penonaudio belongs to the previous generation that some of you have issues with?


 
 About the difference and produce differentiated reasons I have explained in details in this post, please don't worry about my friends.


----------



## rontant

thomas cayin said:


> About the difference and produce differentiated reasons I have explained in details in this post, please don't worry about my friends.


 

 Oh, ok, thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## rontant

Cayin C5 really brings my X5 to the next level. They pair beautifully, a marriage made in heaven! Amazing SQ indeed.


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> Cayin C5 really brings my X5 to the next level. They pair beautifully, a marriage made in heaven! Amazing SQ indeed.




Nice, what is that power bank?


----------



## rontant

peter123 said:


> Nice, what is that power bank?


 
  
 It's a 10,400mAh powerbank made by Xiaomi.  Good value for just US$10. Moreover, the output is 2.1A so it really charges fast.
  
http://www.mi.com/sg/mipowerbank10400/


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> It's a 10,400mAh powerbank made by Xiaomi.  Good value for just US$10. Moreover, the output is 2.1mAh so it really charges fast.
> 
> http://www.mi.com/sg/mipowerbank10400/


 
 Great, thank you!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

rontant said:


> Cayin C5 really brings my X5 to the next level. They pair beautifully, a marriage made in heaven! Amazing SQ indeed.


 
 Very happy, C5 get your love, thank you. 
  
 To give you a little advice, listening to music while charging, the sound quality will have some impact. In the charging process will produce current sound, so the sound is not so pure. Therefore, the effect when fully charged will be better, you can try.


----------



## rontant

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## K.T.

Question for all.
  
Can you recommend me a connector cable that sounds better than the stock C5 connector?
  
 Now, I've been using the stock cable and been happy with the overall sound.
  
 But I've had interconnects really make their contributions known in my home stereo system. They generally affected the sound in some way, whether positive or negative.
  
 So I'm thinking the stock connector may or may not be a weak link in really getting the most out of the C5.
  
 Have you guys tried rolling connector cables? And are there any agreed upon models that sound good?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## twister6

k.t. said:


> Question for all.
> 
> Can you recommend me a connector cable that sounds better than the stock C5 connector?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would highly recommend L16 cable: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000059089478&MenuID=105026015 (you can get it on amazon or from miccastore under $13).  I don't think it's a weak link in your setup, but it might give you a little improvement.


----------



## rontant

twister6 said:


> I would highly recommend L16 cable: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000059089478&MenuID=105026015 (you can get it on amazon or from miccastore under $13).  I don't think it's a weak link in your setup, but it might give you a little improvement.




I wonder if this L6 is the same cable that comes with HS6 stacking kit for X5.


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> I wonder if this L6 is the same cable that comes with HS6 stacking kit for X5.


 
  
 It is   Worth buying with a kit if you have X5, otherwise you can buy it by itself.  Would love to hear how N6 stacks up with C5   I think that's going to be a new Powercouple very soon!!!


----------



## rontant

I tried to look at the HS6 box but it doesn't mention anything about L6 so yeah... this is a good news for me.  I am using the L6 cable for my X1 with SAP5, while my X5 is using the unbranded cable recommended by Hisoundfi sometime ago from Aliexpress. I don't know which one is better though.


----------



## doctorjazz

I haven't tried them, but ALO makes the equivalent of high end interconnects for these kinds of applications. Cost about asmuch as the C5, though, but, that's High End Biz.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I never cared for or enjoyed my Astrotec AX35 that much, but the synergy they have with the Cayin C5 is pretty phenomenal. I'm glad I kept them because they really shine with the C5 pushing them.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, I'll have to give that a try.  Bought mine used on forum for around $40 or so to give it a try, and thought it was alright but nothing special.  Perhaps it was just a synergy issue.


----------



## Hisoundfi

rontant said:


> I tried to look at the HS6 box but it doesn't mention anything about L6 so yeah... this is a good news for me.  I am using the L6 cable for my X1 with SAP5, while my X5 is using the unbranded cable recommended by Hisoundfi sometime ago from Aliexpress. I don't know which one is better though.


 

 I love both of these cables. The black and yellow cable is slightly warmer and smoother sounding than the L6. Both of them are well insulated, and are fantastic budget deals.


----------



## conquerator2

rontant said:


> I tried to look at the HS6 box but it doesn't mention anything about L6 so yeah... this is a good news for me.  I am using the L6 cable for my X1 with SAP5, while my X5 is using the unbranded cable recommended by Hisoundfi sometime ago from Aliexpress. I don't know which one is better though.


 
 Hi,
 Could you please provide a link to that Aliexpress cable you mention?
 Would appreciate.
 Thanks


----------



## twister6

rontant said:


> I tried to look at the HS6 box but it doesn't mention anything about L6 so yeah... this is a good news for me.  I am using the L6 cable for my X1 with SAP5, while my X5 is using the unbranded cable recommended by Hisoundfi sometime ago from Aliexpress. I don't know which one is better though.


 
  
 Not L6, but L16.  They don't mention it, but it is L16 silver plated OCC Line Out cable with high quality 3.5mm straight connectors.


----------



## clee290

conquerator2 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please provide a link to that Aliexpress cable you mention?
> Would appreciate.
> Thanks


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-High-Performance-Silver-Plated-3-5MM-Famle-plug-to-3-5MM-Famle-plug-headphone/947471118.html


----------



## rontant

I wonder if anyone has ever accidentally plugged in the USB charger jack to the CHG OUT port instead? What was the consequence? I just put a tape to cover up my CHG OUT port. I see high possibility of myself making such accidence.


----------



## peter123

rontant said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever accidentally plugged in the USB charger jack to the CHG OUT port instead? What was the consequence? I just put a tape to cover up my CHG OUT port. I see high possibility of myself making such accidence.




Yes , I've accidentally done that a couple of times. Nothing has happened.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Has anyone paired this amp up with Fidue A83? Or can try the pairing?

 I'm looking for a new amp for my DX50, and Cayin C5 is one of my options.

 If anyone is using one with DX50 or especially with Fidue A83, H20 wants to here from you!


----------



## dweaver

Here is my review of this excellent little amp. I have to say I have enjoyed reviewing it quite a bit and will miss it when it gets shipped off to the next reviewer.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11849


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've organised to get hold one for a few days. Coming tomorrow. =)


----------



## dweaver

Just trying the amp with the Z7 and its GOLD!! It didn't sound very good with my LittleDot DAC1 but actually sounds great from my LG G3 and has ample power on the low gain setting unlike the K712. Listening to Fleetwood Mac Rumours and enjoying the Heck out of it.


----------



## Jetblack08

h20fidelity said:


> Has anyone paired this amp up with Fidue A83? Or can try the pairing?
> 
> I'm looking for a new amp for my DX50, and Cayin C5 is one of my options.
> 
> If anyone is using one with DX50 or especially with Fidue A83, H20 wants to here from you!


 
 I recently purchased and received the Cayin C5 and although I am still burning it in, I have to say the Cayin seems to be a better pairing with my DX50 than my JDS Labs C5. Both are crystal clean amps, but the Cayin right out of the box seem to emphasize details a touch better. Soundstage seems bigger, but waiting for burn in... if you believe in that sort of thing.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jetblack08 said:


> I recently purchased and received the Cayin C5 and although I am still burning it in, I have to say the Cayin seems to be a better pairing with my DX50 than my JDS Labs C5. Both are crystal clean amps, but the Cayin right out of the box seem to emphasize details a touch better. Soundstage seems bigger, but waiting for burn in... if you believe in that sort of thing.




Thanks very much for your feedback on this it's appreciated. I'll chime in with some thoughts too when the audition unit arrives.


----------



## Ben123

First post here on Headfi so hi to all.  Today i took delivery of some Sony MDR-1R headphones (needed something more comfortable than my Audio technica ATH-ES7) and a Cayin C5 amplifier to pair with my Fiio X3.
  
 I ve never been happy with the Fiio X3's overly warm headphone out but the line out had a more neutral tone to it so was looking for a neutralish (but not clinical) headphone amp to pair with it.  Had a feeling the Fiio X12 would be too dark as some on this thread have reported.  So far im very happy with the Cayin and the X3.  I would say the X3 dac is now the weakest link in the chain.
  
 Had them all running wonderfully for about 4 hours today.  Even without burn in im delighted to be honest.  I also bought the Cayin to use with my PS3 as an amplifier for a Turtle Beach X41 5.1 decoder.  I had a quick blast on GTA5 and was pleased as punch.
  
 Will report back when ive had a longer listen and my own new toy excitement has died down.  I can confirm that plugging your charger into the charge out socket does no damage.  The input symbols are hard to read but on reflection im ok with this as anything high visibility would ruin the aesthetics of the amp in my opinion.
  
 As for looks and build, i really like it, very classy and lightweight.  The colours remind me of some vintage-ish Marantz audio gear which i owned and had a similar champagne colour. 
  
 Ok will report back when i've put a few more hours on the clock.


----------



## Za Warudo

The C5 definitely improves with some burn in. New out of the box it sounds strident, but now there's no harshness, just spacious and transparent.


----------



## Ben123

Yeah was looking for something which would add a bit more air to the X3.  To be honest i havent listened to my x3 all that much as the HO amp was too dark and congested compared to my desktop amp.  At least with the Cayin i feel it closes the gap between a desktop amp a bit more.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ben123 said:


> First post here on Headfi so hi to all.  Today i took delivery of some Sony MDR-1R headphones (needed something more comfortable than my Audio technica ATH-ES7) and a Cayin C5 amplifier to pair with my Fiio X3.
> 
> I ve never been happy with the Fiio X3's overly warm headphone out but the line out had a more neutral tone to it so was looking for a neutralish (but not clinical) headphone amp to pair with it.  Had a feeling the Fiio X12 would be too dark as some on this thread have reported.  So far im very happy with the Cayin and the X3.  I would say the X3 dac is now the weakest link in the chain.
> 
> ...


 First post huh? Welcome to head fi! Your wallet was just diagnosed with stage four wallet cancer and will die soon. 

Jkjk, kind of, not really

Cheers


----------



## Hisoundfi

I forgot to put a smiley face so my comment looks funny and cute... 

☺

Cheers


----------



## Ben123

Tell me about it, had a lifelong battle with hifi wallet cancer so know the drill haha


----------



## conquerator2

So, where does the C5 falls tonality wise?
Is it neutral, slightly warm or bright?
Does it highlight bass/mids/treble?
Is it more laid-back or in your face?
Is sibilance highlighted?
Thank you guys


----------



## peter123

conquerator2 said:


> So, where does the C5 falls tonality wise?
> Is it neutral, slightly warm or bright?
> Does it highlight bass/mids/treble?
> Is it more laid-back or in your face?
> ...


 
 I find it to be ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral. I don't really feel that it highlights any specific area and sibliance is certainly not highlited (smooth treble but still good extension). In general I'd say it sounds very clean. Separation and soundstage is also very nice on it.


----------



## Ben123

Forgot to mention on previous post that after my few hours listen there was absolutely no fatigue. I quickly hooked it up to my beresford desktop dac which is better than the fiio x3 by a long stretch and found it to be nice and quick/agile if u know what I mean. I dont want to comment on sound sig until im familiar with its sound tho.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I find it to be ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral. I don't really feel that it highlights any specific area and sibliance is certainly not highlited (smooth treble but still good extension). In general I'd say it sounds very clean. Separation and soundstage is also very nice on it.


 
  
 Agree with Peter!  I also found it a bit on a warm side when compared to E12A.  Sometime it's hard to pin point sound signature of an amp until you start comparing it to other amps.


----------



## K.T.

I'd describe the C5 as others have above. After a burn in period, the initial dryness/glare goes away. Thank goodness it doesn't have overly hot treble. I can't stand that.
  
 The frequency spectrum is very balanced and even sounding. Compared to the various E12 incarnations (including the DIY, imo), the C5 has a bigger bass foundation.
  
 I might add that the C5 has a very good sense of openness, and it has the feeling of really gripping the drivers and evenly and solidly propelling the music. In contrast, the E12 doesn't have that same sense of power, propulsion, and grip.
  
 Where the E12s excel, however, is in the suppleness and elasticity of the sound. Especially the E12DIY with MUSES chips, and with OPA627/827. It's more intimate and romantic in that way, and can be quite hypnotic. Even the standard E12 exhibits that quality, so it's probably due to the topology of the E12 circuit. On the flip side, it can sound somewhat soft if you prefer a more propulsive, beat driven presentation.
  
 That said, the C5 is also supremely musical, but in the sense I described above. Great with beats, space, and control. And with a very balanced and even tone.
  
 I am glad to have both amps as they're different but both fantastic portable amps.


----------



## conquerator2

I find the standard E12 overly warm... Will I like the C5 more? Does it have more treble/less roll-off?


----------



## peter123

conquerator2 said:


> I find the standard E12 overly warm... Will I like the C5 more? Does it have more treble/less roll-off?




I find the standard E12 overly warm compared to the C5. The C5 also has better treble extension while still being smooth. For me it's clearly an upgrade over the E12 and I've not been using my E12 since I got the Cayin unit.


----------



## conquerator2

Ugh... I am tempted - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cayin-Portable-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00O8OI8CQ
I think I'd like it xD


----------



## Ben123

conquerator2 said:


> Ugh... I am tempted - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cayin-Portable-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00O8OI8CQ
> I think I'd like it xD




Yeh got mine from amazon via ea audio. Received it next day too


----------



## Xdaggersoul

Just received my C5 and I am currently charging it. Still waiting for my Fiio L11 LOD adapter.


----------



## McPatD

I just received my C5 today and began charging it.  1 yellow LED began blinking and after about an hour all three started lighting up yellow.  I let it go for about 2 hours and the same thing continued.  I unplugged it and plugged it back in to the USB and 1 yellow LED was blinking again.  I unplugged the USB and turned it on and no LED lit up.  I plugged an Ipod and headphones into it and tried again and no LED and no sound coming from it.  It did make a click when I turned it on though.  It's been charging 3 hours and no sound, 1 blinking yellow LED.  This does not seem right.  Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Ben123

Try a different charger. I think if you have multiple lights flashing it means its not charging. I tried charging mine off my ps3 usb but I got multiple flashing lights which I assumed was trying to tell me it wasnt happy. when I used a phone charger it charged fine. you should only have one flashing light at a time. The 3 lights will over time turn solid as the battery fills up.


----------



## CJG888

Try a 2A charger. I initially had problems with a 1A iPhone charger, which became very hot and failed to charge the C5 fully. A 2A iPad2 charger worked perfectly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Tis the answer to all your charging needs. Bought one of these as I have way too many amps and daps that all need a usb charger. This thing will charge all your stuff at the fastest speed possible and will not over charge. Wish I bought one of these a long time ago.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Charger-Adapter-PowerIQ-Technology-Motorola/dp/B00EI8SS4U/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1415328265&sr=8-13&keywords=anker+charger
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Dual-Port-Charger-Portable-Technology/dp/B00B8L36A6/ref=pd_sim_cps_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=100ENN0F4BGYQDARX16V


----------



## pat1984

Just received my C5, does not sound that great right away but hopefully it will get much better with burn in. Compared to my FiiO E11 though, it still sound a little better already so I can only hope it will improve over time. I notice a slight channel imbalance with the left channel being dominant at very low volumes. Has anyone else experienced the same issue and more importantly do you guys think that this channel imbalance can become noticeable over time even at higher volumes? Thanks


----------



## rontant

dsnuts said:


> Tis the answer to all your charging needs. Bought one of these as I have way too many amps and daps that all need a usb charger. This thing will charge all your stuff at the fastest speed possible and will not over charge. Wish I bought one of these a long time ago.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Charger-Adapter-PowerIQ-Technology-Motorola/dp/B00EI8SS4U/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1415328265&sr=8-13&keywords=anker+charger
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Dual-Port-Charger-Portable-Technology/dp/B00B8L36A6/ref=pd_sim_cps_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=100ENN0F4BGYQDARX16V


 
  
 This shop also sells through eBay. I got a 40W one. It charges fast and is great for travel too. Highly recommended.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Family-Sized-Desktop-Charger-Technology/dp/B00IBDOB5I/ref=pd_sim_cps_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=06XB587V2T7ZXMCJWN3B


----------



## peter123

mcpatd said:


> I just received my C5 today and began charging it.  1 yellow LED began blinking and after about an hour all three started lighting up yellow.  I let it go for about 2 hours and the same thing continued.  I unplugged it and plugged it back in to the USB and 1 yellow LED was blinking again.  I unplugged the USB and turned it on and no LED lit up.  I plugged an Ipod and headphones into it and tried again and no LED and no sound coming from it.  It did make a click when I turned it on though.  It's been charging 3 hours and no sound, 1 blinking yellow LED.  This does not seem right.  Any words of wisdom?




What charger do you use? Try an different one and if it's still not working PM Thomas and I'm sure he'll sort it out.



rontant said:


> This shop also sells through eBay. I got a 40W one. It charges fast and is great for travel too. Highly recommended.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Family-Sized-Desktop-Charger-Technology/dp/B00IBDOB5I/ref=pd_sim_cps_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=06XB587V2T7ZXMCJWN3B




+1, I've got the same one and love it.


----------



## rontant

There's a pinhole at the bottom of C5 for reset (I always wonder why an amp needs a reset for), so maybe reset would help with the charging problem?


----------



## Ben123

The anker 5 port charger is a great bit of kit. Got 2 of em. charges 2 phones a tablet, my x3 and now the cayin c5. Its like gadget city


----------



## Thomas Cayin

pat1984 said:


> Just received my C5, does not sound that great right away but hopefully it will get much better with burn in. Compared to my FiiO E11 though, it still sound a little better already so I can only hope it will improve over time. I notice a slight channel imbalance with the left channel being dominant at very low volumes. Has anyone else experienced the same issue and more importantly do you guys think that this channel imbalance can become noticeable over time even at higher volumes? Thanks


 
 Hello.
  
 I was the second encounter this problem, and the last person to raise this issue is that we want to sell to co-operate in South Korea.
  
 Yes, just opened at the potentiometer, low volume, left and right channels are unbalanced, this phenomenon is real. And I want to say is: all, using the volume control potentiometer audio products do have this problem, more or less, large or small. This is not the design of the machine itself, but rather the factors from the potentiometer. When our company was founded and began the development of audio products, we are very aware of this phenomenon. However, this problem does not affect the use, no one will use audio products in the case of an almost inaudible voice.
  
 C5 uses the ALPS potentiometer, which is one of the HI-FI top potentiometer. We tested the potential of using an oscilloscope, you can clearly see the change in the waveform, the same question more than 90%. Left and right at the outset about imbalance 5DB, but with the increased volume after the start the same. We reviewed the specifications, there is a clear description of this phenomenon above, and ALPS also think that this phenomenon is inevitable and acceptable. I believe that you can get the specifications by Google to verify what I say. Or, using the same contrast potentiometer products, whether this issue.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

peter123 said:


> What charger do you use? Try an different one and if it's still not working PM Thomas and I'm sure he'll sort it out.
> +1, I've got the same one and love it.


 
 Thank you, Peter. This friend has contacted me, and I told him approach, and I will follow up this issue.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

rontant said:


> There's a pinhole at the bottom of C5 for reset (I always wonder why an amp needs a reset for), so maybe reset would help with the charging problem?


 
 HA HA, it is because in the calculation and simulation software to calculate the power, in order to prevent errors and recoverability, we set the RESET, but under normal circumstances, is not used.


----------



## peter123

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you, Peter. This friend has contacted me, and I told him approach, and I will follow up this issue.




No problem Thomas, I was counting on you to help him


----------



## pat1984

thomas cayin said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was the second encounter this problem, and the last person to raise this issue is that we want to sell to co-operate in South Korea.
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot for the reply, i was just worried that i may have received a defective unit. Anyway the C5 has a lot of power, i use it with my altone 200 and even at low gain i barely need the volume potentiometer to be just a little more than 2. I use the LO from fiio x3.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

I plugged in and tried the amp and found out that mine also has the channel imbalance in low volume. Doesn't seem to affect much as I would not listen at that volume level. 
 What will be the suggested burn in duration for this amp?  Powerful though


----------



## K.T.

I have a bit of channel imbalance at lower levels, too. It's really not an issue with just about all the IEMs and phones I use, as it evens out once I get to listening level. 

Still, it's more reassuring when you get one that tracks perfectly through the whole range. I suppose Cayin could be more selective in the pots they use, but that would not be possible without driving up costs. 

Incidentally, I have the same type of channel imbalance in one of the FiiO E12DIYs I have, so it's not just limited to the C5. Probably the case among most affordable portable amps out there, that you'll find some percentage of units with some level of channel imbalance.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

k.t. said:


> I have a bit of channel imbalance at lower levels, too. It's really not an issue with just about all the IEMs and phones I use, as it evens out once I get to listening level.
> 
> Still, it's more reassuring when you get one that tracks perfectly through the whole range. I suppose Cayin could be more selective in the pots they use, but that would not be possible without driving up costs.
> 
> Incidentally, I have the same type of channel imbalance in one of the FiiO E12DIYs I have, so it's not just limited to the C5. Probably the case among most affordable portable amps out there, that you'll find some percentage of units with some level of channel imbalance.


 
 Great and fair answer, and I said this is exactly the same, because the problem itself is the cause of the potentiometer, even if we passed all the tests, but up to 90% of the potentiometers are there to this problem, we just had a difference of proportion large singled out.
  
 Again, this phenomenon only occurs in the case of very low volume, it is possible to have all the potentiometer is used for audio products problem. But under normal plug in your headphones usage, this phenomenon does not affect the sound quality.


----------



## certifiedny

Anyone get to compare the c5 to the new e12a yet.


----------



## twister6

certifiedny said:


> Anyone get to compare the c5 to the new e12a yet.




I did in my E12A review, http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e12a-mont-blanc-portable-headphone-amplifier-for-iem-special-edition/reviews/11803 

The bottom line, they are both winners, just suited for different needs!


----------



## conquerator2

Anyone tried it with the X1? I wonder whether it'd be less warm than the X1's headphone amp out.
 Thanks!


----------



## mannkind246

The combo between DX50+T1 vs DX90+C5, which one sound better in term of soundstage, separation, bass, detail?


----------



## mejoshua

The DX90 alone is a major upgrade from the DX50 in all those terms. I would imagine the DX90 would be the better combo


----------



## Jetblack08

I have the Cayin C5 paired with my Studio V and the H-300... talk about holographic sound. WOW!!!


----------



## K.T.

I find that the C5 does a fine job with the Westone 3.
  
 Although I'm still not fully sold on the Westone 3 (something about the treble still not fully to my liking), the sense of power and grip from the pairing does bring out the best in it, IMO. I wasn't able to get the W3s to sing with my FiiO amps. I think it really needed that extra jolt of power in order to sound lively and engaging. The C5 provides that.
  
 Two other great pairings with the C5 are the TTPod T1-E and the Ostry KC06A. These are amazing sounding IEM's, especially considering their relatively low price. They have become two of my favorites. Even more than some rather more expensive IEMs I have.
  
 But if you have the T1-E and KC06A, do also try them on a FiiO E12.
  
 These IEMs do bring out the best of the FiiO, especially the E12DIY. To my ears, this is even more special than when paired with the C5, though it will come down to personal preference.
  
 They sound great on both amps.


----------



## DannyBai

Do you guys hear a noticible hum when you're charging the battery?


----------



## rontant

dannybai said:


> Do you guys hear a noticible hum when you're charging the battery?


 
  
 Here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/615#post_11009368


----------



## DannyBai

rontant said:


> Here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/615#post_11009368



Ah, thanks for that. Keep thinking it's gonna blow up. Never noticed before.


----------



## warmaster

How does the C5 compare to the ALO National? Very interested since I know someone who's selling the National really cheap. Thanks!


----------



## blogz101

Hey guys!
  
 I read through this entire thread and this convince me to buy the Cayin C5 and pair it up with my SE846 and Fiio X5. I was just astounded by the music that is coming out of my iems. I am by no means a professional, but just appreciate good music. I would really recommend this amplifier. I got mine from CTC audio located at Toronto and their customer service and shipping was fast like 2 days fast! 
 The only thing I am wondering is there is some kind of hiss on my iems when nothing is playing. I thought it was the cable so I un-plugged the interconnects and kept the iems plugged in the amplifier, but there was a very subtle hiss. I was just wondering if anyone else observed it since I read throughout that this amplifier was dead silent.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## K.T.

blogz101 said:


> ...The only thing I am wondering is there is some kind of hiss on my iems when nothing is playing. I thought it was the cable so I un-plugged the interconnects and kept the iems plugged in the amplifier, but there was a very subtle hiss. I was just wondering if anyone else observed it since I read throughout that this amplifier was dead silent.


 
  
  
 I do notice some hiss with my IEMs, but only when the amp is switched to High gain mode.
  
 When I switch to low gain mode, it's dead silent.
  
 It's possible that your IEMs are really sensitive. I would recommend switching it to low gain if you haven't already tried that. If you still get hiss....well, I don't know what to tell you.
  
 I guess see if it gives hiss with all of your IEMs. If so, there might be something going on there.


----------



## blogz101

k.t. said:


> I do notice some hiss with my IEMs, but only when the amp is switched to High gain mode.
> 
> When I switch to low gain mode, it's dead silent.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey K.T.
  
 Thanks for replying. Its not as loud as the high gain. Maybe its just the iem is really sensitive. Maybe I am just nitpicking things since I am comparing between the iem in the ear while plugged in the amp without any music vs iem still in ear but detached from the amp. I just hear a very very subtle hiss.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

blogz101 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I read through this entire thread and this convince me to buy the Cayin C5 and pair it up with my SE846 and Fiio X5. I was just astounded by the music that is coming out of my iems. I am by no means a professional, but just appreciate good music. I would really recommend this amplifier. I got mine from CTC audio located at Toronto and their customer service and shipping was fast like 2 days fast!
> The only thing I am wondering is there is some kind of hiss on my iems when nothing is playing. I thought it was the cable so I un-plugged the interconnects and kept the iems plugged in the amplifier, but there was a very subtle hiss. I was just wondering if anyone else observed it since I read throughout that this amplifier was dead silent.
> ...


 
 HI, friends.

 You say there are problems, any one of the amplifier will have such a hiss, the difference is just the size you used SE846 is also an important reference headphones we use in R & D C5 time. In particular, a quiet environment, we also heard the sound, everyone on the acceptance of this sound is also different, in our own view, the sound will not affect the user to enjoy music, but also with the continuous use of the machine, the sound tends to decrease.


----------



## blogz101

thomas cayin said:


> HI, friends.
> 
> You say there are problems, any one of the amplifier will have such a hiss, the difference is just the size you used SE846 is also an important reference headphones we use in R & D C5 time. In particular, a quiet environment, we also heard the sound, everyone on the acceptance of this sound is also different, in our own view, the sound will not affect the user to enjoy music, but also with the continuous use of the machine, the sound tends to decrease.


 
 Alright! Thanks for the reply Thomas. I do enjoy this amplifier!


----------



## gikigill

thomas cayin said:


> HI, friends.
> 
> 
> You say there are problems, any one of the amplifier will have such a hiss, the difference is just the size you used SE846 is also an important reference headphones we use in R & D C5 time. In particular, a quiet environment, we also heard the sound, everyone on the acceptance of this sound is also different, in our own view, the sound will not affect the user to enjoy music, but also with the continuous use of the machine, the sound tends to decrease.




I am on the fence about getting the C5 but the hiss is very distracting when used with earphones. On CIEM it is even worse though they usually don't need that much power.


----------



## rontant

That's strange. I don't hear any hiss at all with my c5/x5 combo. Maybe I need to buy Shure SE846 to hear the hiss.


----------



## mejoshua

I dont hear the hiss at all on mine as well. My fitear f111s are pretty sensitive too...


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't noted hiss, my issue on mine is that the battery seems to last about 5 minutes (exaggerating a bit, but seems to last 1 listening session. When I next try it, it is dead. Seem to have to charge it after every use). Anyone else note this?


----------



## Francisk

No hiss from my very sensitive FitEar TG334 too with Cayin on low gain at full volume. I think people who hear hiss from the Cayin should be in the forensic audio business. You'll do very well there because you have super sensitive ears that can detect the lowest possible sound that only dogs and bats can detect 

Besides I dare you to start playing some music at the level you hear the slightest noise coming out of the Cayin (without turning down the volume). I can guarantee that you'll blow your ears. If that's the level you listen to your music then good luck to you


----------



## rontant

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't noted hiss, my issue on mine is that the battery seems to last about 5 minutes (exaggerating a bit, but seems to last 1 listening session. When I next try it, it is dead. Seem to have to charge it after every use). Anyone else note this?




It needs to be charged until all three lights become solid so I usually plug it to the charger before i sleep. I notice once the battery goes down to two lights, it starts to drain real fast.


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't noted hiss, my issue on mine is that the battery seems to last about 5 minutes (exaggerating a bit, but seems to last 1 listening session. When I next try it, it is dead. Seem to have to charge it after every use). Anyone else note this?



I charge it full let it sit for a week or two and when I go to use it, it shuts down within 15 minutes. This has happened to me a few times so I charged it full the other day, then used it right away and after 30 minutes, all three lights were still solid. My guess is that you have to use it within a day or so after charge to get full 8 hours out of it.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> I charge it full let it sit for a week or two and when I go to use it, it shuts down within 15 minutes. This has happened to me a few times so I charged it full the other day, then used it right away and after 30 minutes, all three lights were still solid. My guess is that you have to use it within a day or so after charge to get full 8 hours out of it.


 
  
 Exactly this ^  Maybe it has something to do with internal circuit where it still drains a bit even with power off.
  
 Also a general comment to others about charging, don't unplug it as soon as you see all 3 lights lit up.  Give it a full 2+ hr charge time to make sure it's 100% full.  Even with smartphones as soon as you read 100% it's not always fully charged, but rather starts to trickle charge the last 5-10%, versus a fast 2A charging from empty.


----------



## twister6

Also, no hiss with any of my headphones either (ATH-IM03, UE900s, W40, Altone200, etc).  Solid black background.  I guess SE846 is high pedigree and wants to be paired up only with AK240 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hopefully N6 will break that habit


----------



## blogz101

The hiss I experience is not as loud as the hiss I hear on high gain. It's just a very high frequency one that's very very subtle. The only reason I detected this "hiss" if you call is was I wore the earphones without being jacked in the c5. That one is dead silent. But, once I plug it in, there'll be a very very subtle hiss. Maybe it's just the circuitry? Thanks for replies


----------



## Francisk

blogz101 said:


> The hiss I experience is not as loud as the hiss I hear on high gain. It's just a very high frequency one that's very very subtle. The only reason I detected this "hiss" if you call is was I wore the earphones without being jacked in the c5. That one is dead silent. But, once I plug it in, there'll be a very very subtle hiss. Maybe it's just the circuitry? Thanks for replies




Looks like you're using a super sensitive IEM. You might have to upgrade to a much better amp like Chord Hugo for your super sensitive IEM. Please let us know the result after you upgrade to Chord Hugo.


----------



## gikigill

No need for the Hugo, the Fiio E12A has a lower noise floor and even the E12DIY is a dead heat. I prefer the sound signature of the Cayin though so it's a toss up.


----------



## blogz101

francisk said:


> Looks like you're using a super sensitive IEM. You might have to upgrade to a much better amp like Chord Hugo for your super sensitive IEM. Please let us know the result after you upgrade to Chord Hugo.


 
 Well, I really like the sound coming out the cayin C5. Plus, I only hear the hiss when nothing is playing. So, I wouldn't be upgrading anytime soon. I am using an SE846.


gikigill said:


> No need for the Hugo, the Fiio E12A has a lower noise floor and even the E12DIY is a dead heat. I prefer the sound signature of the Cayin though so it's a toss up.


----------



## Ben123

Gunna have to do a u-turn on an earlier comment about no listener fatigue.
  
 I do indeed like the sound of the C5 but i am getting some treble fatigue on the low gain setting on my MDR-1Rs via my X3 LO. 
  
 Damn my treble sensitive ears.


----------



## twister6

ben123 said:


> Gunna have to do a u-turn on an earlier comment about no listener fatigue.
> 
> I do indeed like the sound of the C5 but i am getting some treble fatigue on the low gain setting on my MDR-1Rs via my X3 LO.
> 
> Damn my treble sensitive ears.


 

 How many hours do you have on C5?  I never experienced treble fatigue (using X5, X1, AP100, and Note 2 as sources), and as a matter of fact found C5 a little bit warmer in comparison to a few other amps.  But keep in mind, it will need some burn in.  A few people, assuming with a same sensitivity to high frequencies, mentioned C5 sounding a little too bright at first but settle in after a burn in.


----------



## blogz101

Hey guys, 
  
 I would just like to sort out the hiss/hum I was hearing. The product I got was defective. The store I got it from, ctcaudio.com, sorted the problem with my unit. They did an exchanged. I am trying the new unit now and I would agree with the users that said it was dead silent. I do not hear any hum while listening. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## lostsoundman

Looks like a great product. I'm looking to purchase this soon, can anyone recommend a good DAC that would be compatible/pair with this (I'm a noob).


----------



## Thomas Cayin

blogz101 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would just like to sort out the hiss/hum I was hearing. The product I got was defective. The store I got it from, ctcaudio.com, sorted the problem with my unit. They did an exchanged. I am trying the new unit now and I would agree with the users that said it was dead silent. I do not hear any hum while listening.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 CTC is our authorized dealers, such service is our hope.
  
 Please be assured that we will contact CTC AUDIO and get this product to analyze the problem, thank you for the information, which will help us make the product better.


----------



## blogz101

thomas cayin said:


> CTC is our authorized dealers, such service is our hope.
> 
> Please be assured that we will contact CTC AUDIO and get this product to analyze the problem, thank you for the information, which will help us make the product better.


 
 Hey Thomas,
  
 Yes, they already took care of me without any hassle. They provided me with excellent customer support.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## warmaster

Cayin C5 VS Rega Ear?


----------



## dman127

Newbie here. I started out just looking for a new set of IEM's and now have delved into Portable Headphone Amps. Would like some opinions before purchasing. 
  
 I listen mainly off an iPod Classic or an iPhone 6. Everything on the Classic is in Apple Loseless. Headphones are Audio-Technica ATH-M50's. Replacing a broken pair of Etymotic Research HF5.
  
 Right now, I am most interested in the new RHA T10i IEM. Solid reviews, decent price. If I go with a Portable Headphone Amp, one the low end looking at the FiiO E11K. Higher end of my budget would be the EK12a or the Cayin 5. 
  
 Very confused on the right combination. I know sound is subjective, but don't want to make a $400 mistake. Thoughts? I look forward to them.


----------



## CJG888

I wonder if anyone else has had this problem:

Yesterday, I was flying back home to Shanghai from Beijing, and was using my C5 as an amp for my HM-601LE. Suddenly, a flight attendant ran up to me and told me to put away my power bank IMMEDIATELY! Apparently, I was lucky that it had not been confiscated by security. Cabin crew don't care if it's being used as a headphone amp or to charge a phone...

In China, it is illegal to use Li-Ion power banks on flights, and they can only be carried in hand luggage if they have a label stating various specifications (including capacity). Only last week, a colleague had his power bank confiscated because it lacked such a label. Therefore, I have a request for Cayin:

(1) To supply the relevant power rating label to all existing customers, so that we can legally pass through airport security with our amplifiers.

(2) Maybe consider offering a version without power bank capability for the local Chinese market.

Until I have the label, I'd better leave my amp at home!


----------



## AudioGG

Ordered mine last night paid 165 on noisy motel cant wait to get it!


----------



## PsiCore

Anybody had opportunity to try the DX90 + C5 pairing?
 I'm thinking about a player upgrade, but I'm trying to figure out, if it's worth to upgrade my iRiver H320 + C5 with the iBasso.


----------



## mejoshua

The DX90 pairs beautifully with the C5. The C5 gives the soundstage more depth, improves bass quality and quantity, as well as gives the mids a bit more weight.


----------



## taz23

mejoshua said:


> The DX90 pairs beautifully with the C5. The C5 gives the soundstage more depth, improves bass quality and quantity, as well as gives the mids a bit more weight.


 

 I totally agree.  DX90 is great!  But the improvements with C5 are not negligible. 
 I hope you'll like it should you decide to go with the DX90.


----------



## vinknight

dman127 said:


> Newbie here. I started out just looking for a new set of IEM's and now have delved into Portable Headphone Amps. Would like some opinions before purchasing.
> 
> I listen mainly off an iPod Classic or an iPhone 6. Everything on the Classic is in Apple Loseless. Headphones are Audio-Technica ATH-M50's. Replacing a broken pair of Etymotic Research HF5.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Also a newbie here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm also currently using the M50s. Saw a pre-order advert at a local online headphone retailer selling the C5 for about 145USD and i took the plunge and bought it. Arrived a couple of days back and first impression is that the sound stage is increased! I do not know how to describe it but it would be the first thing you notice about the amp. The separation of instruments are much easier to pick up now. Comparing it to the amp section of the Fiio E07k which is the only amp i currently have, the sound is much 'fuller'. The bass boost is rather fun to play with although i leave it off most of the time. I also tried it with my ATH-IM70 which although had an improvement with the sound stage, it did not make a big difference. Will be getting a ad1000x next month to pair this with. 
  
 My thoughts: Do not expect day and night difference on the M50s but you will really enjoy the added sound stage


----------



## jaxz

Hi. I have the X5/E12 combo to mainly drive my HiFiMAN planars(HE-500/HE-4). What things the C5 can bring to the table compared with my current setup for that headphones?

Thanks


----------



## twister6

jaxz said:


> Hi. I have the X5/E12 combo to mainly drive my HiFiMAN planars(HE-500/HE-4). What things the C5 can bring to the table compared with my current setup for that headphones?
> 
> Thanks




Definitely a wider/deeper soundstage.


----------



## lostsoundman

Anyone else approve of this setup? Please tell me.
  
 V-MODA Crossfade M-100, ODAC, Cayin C5 amplifier.


----------



## jaxz

twister6 said:


> Definitely a wider/deeper soundstage.




Thank you. What about power?


----------



## dman127

vinknight said:


> Also a newbie here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Appreciate the feedback. I will be using it with IEM's too. It may help more with that. Is that sale still going on? Any link?


----------



## conquerator2

jaxz said:


> Thank you. What about power?


 
 Similar. The C5 has slightly more, either due to higher gain or power output,


----------



## jaxz

conquerator2 said:


> Similar. The C5 has slightly more, either due to higher gain or power output,




I see. Thanks. So, the E12 output power specs are a little overstated or the C5 are understated? Who knows...

If I read correctly the C5 will be more neutral compared to the E12 and with better soundstage, but not sure if that differences will be really noticeable or just subtle.


----------



## conquerator2

jaxz said:


> I see. Thanks. So, the E12 output power specs are a little overstated or the C5 are understated? Who knows...
> 
> If I read correctly the C5 will be more neutral compared to the E12 and with better soundstage, but not sure if that differences will be really noticeable or just subtle.


 
 Yeah, either that or that. The C5 is certainly the more powerful/higher gain unit.
 I reckon the difference should be there. The C5 seems slightly warmer, while the E12 [as a former owner] is just plainly warm.
 I am considering the C5 myself


----------



## jaxz

conquerator2 said:


> Yeah, either that or that. The C5 is certainly the more powerful/higher gain unit.
> I reckon the difference should be there. The C5 seems slightly warmer, while the E12 [as a former owner] is just plainly warm.
> I am considering the C5 myself




Now me too. Trough eBay bigbargainonline (penon) have the lowest price and it's known for their relatively fast shipping compared to other Chinese vendors, but with Christmas coming all the shipping gets very congested. Thanks for your input.


----------



## vinknight

dman127 said:


> Appreciate the feedback. I will be using it with IEM's too. It may help more with that. Is that sale still going on? Any link?


 
 Nope sorry it was a 4 hour pre-order sale at that time.


----------



## K.T.

jaxz said:


> I see. Thanks. So, the E12 output power specs are a little overstated or the C5 are understated? Who knows...
> 
> If I read correctly the C5 will be more neutral compared to the E12 and with better soundstage, but not sure if that differences will be really noticeable or just subtle.




To me the difference was quite hard to miss. The two amps sound quite a bit different, at least In my experience.


----------



## mejoshua

The last time I tried the E12 I didn't like it definitely smaller soundstage compared to the C5 and overly warm which affects instrument separation and clarity/resolution.


----------



## jaxz

k.t. said:


> To me the difference was quite hard to miss. The two amps sound quite a bit different, at least In my experience.



 


Thanks for your input. Can you elaborate more regarding sound differences between C5/E12?



mejoshua said:


> The last time I tried the E12 I didn't like it definitely smaller soundstage compared to the C5 and overly warm which affects instrument separation and clarity/resolution.



 


I tested almost all fiio amplifiers and i find the E12 the less warm of all. I think that the C5 is really clear/neutral compared to fiio house sound.


----------



## AudioGG

how do you tell when its fully charged? mine being blinking on the third circle for 5 hours now


----------



## rontant

audiogg said:


> how do you tell when its fully charged? mine being blinking on the third circle for 5 hours now


 
 I usually plug it in before I sleep and all three lights would be solid by the time I wake up.


----------



## PsiCore

rontant said:


> I usually plug it in before I sleep and all three lights would be solid by the time I wake up.



 


So there's no risk to overcharge it? Good to know, as the 4h of charging from the instruction seems not to be valid.


----------



## Za Warudo

audiogg said:


> how do you tell when its fully charged? mine being blinking on the third circle for 5 hours now




Make sure it's turned off while you are charging it.


----------



## Leo888

There's a built in circuit to stop charging when battery is full so there shouldn't be any issue leaving it on the charger overnight.


----------



## On The And Of 1

Having followed this thread I now find myself joining Head-fi, purchasing the Cayin C5 and writing my first post on the back of owning it for a few weeks.
Hello all.
Initial impressions are a beautifully designed product delivered in solid packaging with a nice carry pouch.
Upon charging which took approx 3-4 hours the amp coupled with the Fiio X3 and Grado SR80is offers a clean detailed spatial sound. In comparison the E12 sounds slightly muddied now. I'm probably only in about 40 hours usage, so hope to offer some more thoughts later down the road.


----------



## amigomatt

Has anyone tried the C5 with the HifiMan HE560?


----------



## Francisk

I have on 2 occasions driven the HE560 in the store with my Cayin C5 and boy was I surprised. If I only had the money then I would've taken the plunge and bought the HE560. I was blown away by the sound coming from the Cayin C5 & HE560


----------



## amigomatt

francisk said:


> I have on 2 occasions driven the HE560 in the store with my Cayin C5 and boy was I surprised. If I only had the money then I would've taken the plunge and bought the HE560. I was blown away by the sound coming from the Cayin C5 & HE560


I think I may just have to sell my Fiio E11 then and get one of these for on the go..


----------



## Francisk

amigomatt said:


> I think I may just have to sell my Fiio E11 then and get one of these for on the go..




To be honest I was not expecting the C5 to drive the HE560 well enough and boy was I surprised by the result


----------



## twister6

C5 is a powerhouse!!!


----------



## amigomatt

francisk said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may just have to sell my Fiio E11 then and get one of these for on the go..
> ...


Well, thanks. Your words have sealed the deal for me and I've just ordered one!


----------



## AudioGG

HD650, fiio X1 with the C5 omg sound is amazing!!


----------



## Ben123

twister6 said:


> How many hours do you have on C5?  I never experienced treble fatigue (using X5, X1, AP100, and Note 2 as sources), and as a matter of fact found C5 a little bit warmer in comparison to a few other amps.  But keep in mind, it will need some burn in.  A few people, assuming with a same sensitivity to high frequencies, mentioned C5 sounding a little too bright at first but settle in after a burn in.


 
 Twister6,
  
 I had over 20 hours on the C5.  You'll have to forgive my delayed response because im just as puzzled over the treble fatigue as you are because everything sounds great on an audible level. 
  
 Having done a bit more research im more inclined to point to the finger at the Sony MDR-1Rs for my treble fatigue which i bought the same day as the C5.  I own (and love) the Audio Technica ATH-ES7s which have a larger and capably deafening 42mm driver compared to the MDR-1's 40mm driver.  The only differences i can see are that the ATH-ES7 frequency response is 30,000hz and the MDR-1Rs are 80,000hz.
  
 When humans can only hear up to 20,000hz why the MDR-1Rs go to 80,000hz is beyond me.  Ive put the MDR-1Rs in the draw because even with my android tablet they make my ears ring/tingle on low volumes.  Maybe they are faulty or just not compatible with my ears (i really dont know) but they are out of the picture for now.
  
 I dont want to go off topic but just wanted to clarify an earlier comment about treble fatigue with the C5.


----------



## lukeap69

Can't resist the 135USD deal (shipped). C5 will soon pair with AP100 or X5.


----------



## Rozenberg

This forum really is bad for my wallet.
I got C5 for 99€ shipped from amazon.de, don't know why and how, but it's cheaper than the E12 (138€)!
Only 2 in stock so I ordered them immediately. Expecting them on Monday


----------



## taz23

francisk said:


> To be honest I was not expecting the C5 to drive the HE560 well enough and boy was I surprised by the result




I agree. The C5 is driving the HE-560 to nice levels. However, I do not have anything more powerful to compare with. Just enjoying it now...


----------



## vic2vic

rozenberg said:


> This forum really is bad for my wallet.
> I got C5 for 99€ shipped from amazon.de, don't know why and how, but it's cheaper than the E12 (138€)!
> Only 2 in stock so I ordered them immediately. Expecting them on Monday


 
 Is it already sold out ? I cannot find it on amazon.de


----------



## Rozenberg

vic2vic said:


> Is it already sold out ? I cannot find it on amazon.de


 
  
 Ouch, I guess it's not really your day.
 Well, there was only 2 in stock after all


----------



## vic2vic

rozenberg said:


> Ouch, I guess it's not really your day.
> Well, there was only 2 in stock after all


 
 
 No problem, anyway it's still at $135 (free shipping) at Shenzhenaudio.
 I'm still debating about it, as I already jumped on the AKG 7XX and the HP Stream 7 deals.


----------



## amigomatt

I just received my C5 yesterday. Overall I am impressed with it. I'm using it to drive my new HE560 and I'm finding in noticeably on the warm side of neutral with the treble a little soft and somewhat lacking in detail. Will this improve after burn in?


----------



## taz23

amigomatt said:


> I just received my C5 yesterday. Overall I am impressed with it. I'm using it to drive my new HE560 and I'm finding in noticeably on the warm side of neutral with the treble a little soft and somewhat lacking in detail. Will this improve after burn in?


 

 Dear amigomatt, congrats!
 I am using the C5 with HE-560 too, and I am enjoying it very much.  But I do not have other powerful (balanced) portable amps to compare with.  I would appreciate if you can give some comparisons since it seems that you have a number of amps.  Many thanks!


----------



## Rozenberg

Just got my C5. Can I use my Nexus' charger to charge the C5? I am a bit worried since when I use it, it produces weird small noise inside...
 Now I'm charging it with my PC and the noise gone but it'll take longer..
 My Nexus plug is 5V/1.2A


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

So wait can you listen to this one while it's charging or no?


----------



## rontant

rozenberg said:


> Just got my C5. Can I use my Nexus' charger to charge the C5? I am a bit worried since when I use it, it produces weird small noise inside...
> Now I'm charging it with my PC and the noise gone but it'll take longer..
> My Nexus plug is 5V/1.2A


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/615#post_11009368


----------



## PsiCore

rock&rollfrenchfries said:


> So wait can you listen to this one while it's charging or no?



 


Yes you can, but I think it's charging then even slower.


----------



## Rozenberg

rontant said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/615#post_11009368




It's not current sound but more like clicking sound coming from inside of the C5. I didn't use it while charging.

But yeah I can't use 5V/1.2A on C5. Tried my friend's 5V/1.5A, clicking noise still persists. Use the 5V/2A, everything good. 
The user manual right after all, better not use charger with lower ampere.


----------



## rontant

But you didn't get the clicking sound when charging with your PC USB port which supposedly has much lower ampere? (500mA?)


----------



## conquerator2

I just got mine and am charging it with a smartphone charger... So far so good


----------



## ph0n6

Hey guys. I found the deal c5 at shenzhen audio which is 135$, but today seems like the site is down. Can anyone get on it? I got to audition it briefly and I must say I love it.


----------



## Rozenberg

rontant said:


> But you didn't get the clicking sound when charging with your PC USB port which supposedly has much lower ampere? (500mA?)




Didn't. Weird aye?
I guess I'll just borrow my friend's 5V/2A just to be safe


----------



## conquerator2

Also, mine came with no pouch, so I assume it is the first version?
Ordered from Ebay from EA Audio (great service! Could recommend.).
I could care less as long as it will sound good, but a pouch would be handy


----------



## doctorjazz

I seem to start each post these days remarking on how differently people hear the same gear. I have the HE-560 and the C5, I hear some grain/roughness in the 560, and find the C5 to have some brightness and grain as well, and sometimes the 2 add together and sounds harsh and unpleasant. I pulled out my ALO Continental to compare, definitely darker, smoother, less grain than the C5. The C5 seems to have wider soundstage, seems to have more detail, but I think that'd the accentuated highs giving you the illusion. The Continental costs more than twice the C5, so it's still not a knock on it, it performs great for something at this price point. But it does have its limitations/faults...just how I hear it.


----------



## CJG888

I'm just annoyed about not being allowed to use mine on board aircraft in China.....

I guess the power bank functionality seemed like a good idea at the time!

This is particularly annoying, as I have found the C5 to be an excellent IEM amp (sounds amazing with the FAD Heaven V).


----------



## peter123

cjg888 said:


> I'm just annoyed about not being allowed to use mine on board aircraft in China.....
> 
> I guess the power bank functionality seemed like a good idea at the time!
> 
> This is particularly annoying, as I have found the C5 to be an excellent IEM amp (sounds amazing with the FAD Heaven V).




That I can certainly understand, I've used my dedicated power bank in flights all over Europe and the US so it seems as a strange regulation........


----------



## ph0n6

cjg888 said:


> I'm just annoyed about not being allowed to use mine on board aircraft in China.....
> 
> I guess the power bank functionality seemed like a good idea at the time!
> 
> This is particularly annoying, as I have found the C5 to be an excellent IEM amp (sounds amazing with the FAD Heaven V).


 
 Nice. I was looking for a replacement amp for my Topping NX1 since the hiss is unbearable to me. Is there any hiss or phone signal interference on the Heaven V with C5? I found the SQ to be very good when I try it at the store, but It was too noisy there so I wasn't able to test the hiss properly.


----------



## TeddyShot

When running this amp off my iPad Air's headphone jack, how high should the volume be on the iPad?


----------



## TeddyShot

Another thing is it safe to charge the amp with my iPad Air's 12W Apple charger? It's rated at 5.2V and 2.4A.


----------



## CJG888

I also use an iPad charger with mine - no issues!


----------



## TeddyShot

cjg888 said:


> I also use an iPad charger with mine - no issues!




You sure it's not damaging the battery from the extra voltage? Most chargers are rated at 5V


----------



## ErnestPoland

So which one is better, this Cayin or FiiO E12A? An why?


----------



## TeddyShot

ernestpoland said:


> So which one is better, this Cayin or FiiO E12A? An why?




They both are equal in sound quality from what I've heard. The E12A is slightly warmer sounding and has a narrower soundstage. The C5 has more power and can therefore power pretty much any headphone, it also has an excellent soundstage and more neutral sound.


----------



## TeddyShot

Does anyone know how resistant this amp is too shock damage such as from falling. I don't know how these amps work so I wanted to know how careful I need to be with it.
Also I hear a subtle clicking sound when I lightly shake the amp up and down. Can anyone else tell me if this occurs with theirs? I haven't dropped the amp or anything but with new items I buy, I get concerned when I hear something that might not be normal.


----------



## peter123

teddyshot said:


> Does anyone know how resistant this amp is too shock damage such as from falling. I don't know how these amps work so I wanted to know how careful I need to be with it.
> Also I hear a subtle clicking sound when I lightly shake the amp up and down. Can anyone else tell me if this occurs with theirs? I haven't dropped the amp or anything but with new items I buy, I get concerned when I hear something that might not be normal.




You should be as careful as possible with it. I don't see the point in shaking the amp up and down either so I've never done that and have no intention to do it either. Why would you put the device through stuff that it was not intended for?


----------



## TeddyShot

peter123 said:


> You should be as careful as possible with it. I don't see the point in shaking the amp up and down either so I've never done that and have no intention to do it either. Why would you put the device through stuff that it was not intended for?




I didn't shake it heavily, it was very light up and down movement, but I had gotten worried becuase it slipped off my bed when it was charging. It didn't hit hard but I became paranoid. Then I just shook it lightly to see the kind of force it took and that's when I heard a small click like something moved up and down slightly when I shook it. My best guess is that that's normal, but the only thing I want to know is how easily portable amps like this are prone to damage. Do things move a lot inside or is everything pretty secured on?

p.s I get paranoid when I get a new expensive item and the slightest mishap will have me trying to find out if I damaged it.

Update: I just slightly shook it again to check if the noise is still there. Well it isn't, now I'm even more paranoid.


----------



## GridIroN

Anyone have any idea how this stacks up against the JDS Labs C5? It's been torture to research as they have the same name, lol.


----------



## peter123

teddyshot said:


> I didn't shake it heavily, it was very light up and down movement, but I had gotten worried becuase it slipped off my bed when it was charging. It didn't hit hard but I became paranoid. Then I just shook it lightly to see the kind of force it took and that's when I heard a small click like something moved up and down slightly when I shook it. My best guess is that that's normal, but the only thing I want to know is how easily portable amps like this are prone to damage. Do things move a lot inside or is everything pretty secured on?
> 
> p.s I get paranoid when I get a new expensive item and the slightest mishap will have me trying to find out if I damaged it.
> 
> Update: I just slightly shook it again to check if the noise is still there. Well it isn't, now I'm even more paranoid.




Ok, I understand now 

I've been shaking mine very carefully now and no noise whatsoever. It's very easy to open up the unit, maybe you should to that and see if something is loose inside just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BRCMRGN

rock&rollfrenchfries said:


> So wait can you listen to this one while it's charging or no?


 
 I was using mine to burn in some headphones and had it charging from a 1Amp charger and it went dead while playing and charging. Now I'm trying with a 2Amp charger.


----------



## Jetblack08

gridiron said:


> Anyone have any idea how this stacks up against the JDS Labs C5? It's been torture to research as they have the same name, lol.


 

 I actually own both... the Cayin seems more poweful. It is fairly new so I don't know if it is fully burned in. They JDS C5 is crystal clean. Not ready as of yet to say which is better, but both are very nice amps.


----------



## TeddyShot

gridiron said:


> Anyone have any idea how this stacks up against the JDS Labs C5? It's been torture to research as they have the same name, lol.




Well from what I've heard, the Fiio E12A is better than the JDS Labs C5 and the Cayin C5 is on par with the E12A if not slightly better.


----------



## conquerator2

Beautiful stack, beautiful sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Much preferred to the regular E12.


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

I havent tried any of the c5s but I have an e12. Lemme tell ya. The e12 is ridiculously overhyped. It makes big power sure. It will get loud with hard to drive sets. The sound isn't just dark. Doesn't just lack soundstage.  It's a cheap sound. The sound of compromise... The bass and sub bass are just ok with the bass boost on. The lower vocal ranges are just ok. Everything north of about 1000-2000 hz sounds muffled and weird aside from this weird "fairy dust" spike up around 10,000 or so. Weird nasaly crappy crap sound. My receiver sounds much better in every way. It's nothing special worth maybe 25 bucks. Makes me question whether another headphone amp is what I should really be looking for. Or if the right receiver or integrated is the way to go.
  
 Anyway the regular e12 is mediocre at best. The c5s almost have to be better. E12 is a huge dissapointment for $130.


----------



## K.T.

teddyshot said:


> Well from what I've heard, the Fiio E12A is better than the JDS Labs C5 and the Cayin C5 is on par with the E12A if not slightly better.


 
  
 It's a matter of preference.
  
 Both the E12A and Cayin C5 are great, but have a different sound signature and different strengths. I think they are on a par with each other in terms of musical satisfaction. Depends on what you like.
  
 The Cayin seems more powerful, open, neutral, propulsive. Kind of a strong, sure, dramatic presentation.
  
 The E12A is more intimate, but supremely musical in the midrange. More of a moving, emotionally involving presentation.
  
 Both will give you a different insight into the same music.
  
 I'm glad I have both.
  
 I don't have the JDS C5, but actually am not itching to try it, owning the E12A, Cayin C5, and E12DIY.


----------



## GridIroN

conquerator2 said:


> Beautiful stack, beautiful sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Are you doubling amping when you connect only an amp to a DAP? 
  


teddyshot said:


> Well from what I've heard, the Fiio E12A is better than the JDS Labs C5 and the Cayin C5 is on par with the E12A if not slightly better.


 
  
 Thanks. This is useful information.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

gridiron said:


> Are you doubling amping when you connect only an amp to a DAP?


 
 It is not double amping if you are using the line out of the DAP.


----------



## twister6

gridiron said:


> Are you doubling amping when you connect only an amp to a DAP?
> 
> 
> Thanks. This is useful information.


 
  
 X1 has a single 3.5mm output which can be selected as HO or LO (with amp bypassed).  I'm pretty sure he has the later one since X1 built-in amp is just ok, nothing special, so it would make more sense to unleash output of X1's DAC into 3D space of C5


----------



## rontant

I wonder if you all set the Gain to High most of the time and Bass Boost to On?


----------



## Xdaggersoul

rontant said:


> I wonder if you all set the Gain to High most of the time and Bass Boost to On?


 
 For IEM's, high gain prevents much use of the volume pot. So I only used it in low gain with bass boost on.


----------



## rontant

For me, it depends on the iem. I turn on bass boost and high gain for Altone 200 and Havi to give the sound a fuller body but with the rest of the iems I got, only low gain and occasionally bass boost.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

rontant said:


> For me, it depends on the iem. I turn on bass boost and high gain for Altone 200 and Havi to give the sound a fuller body but with the rest of the iems I got, only low gain and occasionally bass boost.


 
 But for my Ety's, bass boost is a must have!


----------



## TeddyShot

Wait so for the Sennheiser 598, is it better to use high gain on this amp? By that I mean does it give it better audio quality?


----------



## Za Warudo

I only use high gain for my HE560, and it has plenty of headroom on low gain.


----------



## TeddyShot

Does high gain give better sound quality?


----------



## conquerator2

teddyshot said:


> Does high gain give better sound quality?


 
 I think the SQ is equally good on high and low gain. I thought I perceived a bit more bass/dynamics on high gain with harder to drive headphones but hard to say for sure as I did not volume match... So I think the difference is small if any


----------



## TeddyShot

I just recieved a new Cayin C5 I ordered (I decided to return the older one for fear it would break down later from that strange sound I described in an earlier post. I had played the older C5 for a total of about 15 hours and the difference between the that one and the new one is huge. The new one sounds kind of muddy with less detail and smaller soundstage. I guess this thing requires some serious burn in.


----------



## Pianist

Hey guys. I got the Cayin C5 today and I have to say that I am very impressed with it. My impression so far is that it is much more transparent than the stock E12 with a significantly cleaner sound. I thought that the stock E12 sounded quite nice, but noted that there was a certain lack of presence in the midrange compared to the bass and the highs - the midrange quality was great, especially the reproduction of vocals, which I found very natural on the E12, but the mids seemed to be a little  distant sounding. I felt that the overall sound was somewhat cold and not fun to listen to, despite the powerful bass, sparkly highs and an energetic sound delivery with great attack and plenty of control over all my headphones.
  
 The C5 is a completely different animal. At first, I was actually disappointed with its sound because I felt that it didn't seem to be improving the sound of my sources very much. However, I quickly realized that it was because, unlike the stock E12, the C5 is actually transparent enough to allow the character of the source into which it was plugged to be heard clearly through it with very little of the amp's own character added in. After realizing this, I then slowly began to hear the improvements in sound quality that this amp provided for my sources. So far, after listening to the amp for about 3 hours in total, it seems to pair exceptionally well with Fiio X5s line out, providing what sounds like a noticeably wider stereo field, better separation, more transparency, and more openness compared to Fiio X5s headphone out. Can't wait to listen more to this combo tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also found that the C5 improves the sound of my low end portables quite nicely as well, although it is harder to hear the improvements, because the C5 adds much less coloration to the sound than the E12, so the improvements that the C5 brings are more subtle. I think that the main improvements that someone with low end DAP like a Sansa Clip can expect from pairing it with the C5 is a noticeably tighter, more tuneful bass response, a more spacious sound with better separation and better imaging/a more defined sound. C5 also adds more resolution, a more natural timbre, better dynamics and other improvements, but they are not always easy to hear.
  
 So anyway, I was using the stock E12 for the past week and today I returned it back to the store where I bought it from. I will now most certainly be keeping the C5 for quite a while. I think it's a much nicer amp overall. I also just love how it looks too. I find it so classy looking and just can't stop staring at it all the time when listening to it.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Oh wow, this evaluation of the C5's enough to keep me in a dream can also smile, thank you very much for sharing, my dear friend.


----------



## Leo888

Hi Thomas, my C5 battery seems to drain itself after having left it untouched for about a week. Is this normal?
  
 Was pretty tied up with work and health issues and haven't gotten time to use it. The battery was completely drained when I gotten the time to savour it today.  It's charging as normal but would like to know if it's normal for the battery to drain off when the C5 is not in use.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

leo888 said:


> Hi Thomas, my C5 battery seems to drain itself after having left it untouched for about a week. Is this normal?
> 
> Was pretty tied up with work and health issues and haven't gotten time to use it. The battery was completely drained when I gotten the time to savour it today.  It's charging as normal but would like to know if it's normal for the battery to drain off when the C5 is not in use.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 When you close the C5 period of time, there is no electricity situation is normal.
  
 Because even if you turn off the power supply, the internal MCU is in the work, because of the need to manage the charging, like cell phones in general.
  
 Which interval you want to depend on electricity use after the last number, our test results, in the case of C5 is full of electricity, turn it off and place about a month.


----------



## Leo888

thomas cayin said:


> When you close the C5 period of time, there is no electricity situation is normal.
> 
> Because even if you turn off the power supply, the internal MCU is in the work, because of the need to manage the charging, like cell phones in general.
> 
> Which interval you want to depend on electricity use after the last number, our test results, in the case of C5 is full of electricity, turn it off and place about a month.


 
 Thanks for the fast reply, Thomas. Appreciate it.
  
 I did not charge it the last time after using it and that may explains why. Guess it was running pretty low on battery power the last time I use it.


----------



## TeddyShot

teddyshot said:


> I just recieved a new Cayin C5 I ordered (I decided to return the older one for fear it would break down later from that strange sound I described in an earlier post. I had played the older C5 for a total of about 15 hours and the difference between the that one and the new one is huge. The new one sounds kind of muddy with less detail and smaller soundstage. I guess this thing requires some serious burn in.




After four hours of total playtime, the new one is starting to sound much more like the old one, but still lacks a bit of the refinement of the old one.


----------



## Kerouac

I've ordered a Cayin C5 yesterday. Before that I was also on the fence for a Fiio E12A, but because I already own the regular E12 I thought the Cayin would probably be the better choice having a totally different soundsignature.
  
 About burn in: how much time is recommended for this amp before it settles in?


----------



## Xdaggersoul

kerouac said:


> I've ordered a Cayin C5 yesterday. Before that I was also on the fence for a Fiio E12A, but because I already own the regular E12 I thought the Cayin would probably be the better choice having a totally different soundsignature.
> 
> About burn in: how much time is recommended for this amp before it settles in?


 
 I think it needs about 200 hrs to sound it's best.


----------



## Kerouac

xdaggersoul said:


> I think it needs about 200 hrs to sound it's best.


 
 Wow, about 200 hours? That's some serious burn in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Luckily I still have the burn in cable that came with my DX90 (that needed ± 400 hours)...
  
 Thanks for the answer!


----------



## BRCMRGN

My battery discharge while playing and charging at the same time issue seems to have been fixed by using a 2 Amp charger instead of a 1 Amp one.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

kerouac said:


> Wow, about 200 hours? That's some serious burn in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome! 
 Enjoy the music!


----------



## mdiogofs

brcmrgn said:


> My battery discharge while playing and charging at the same time issue seems to have been fixed by using a 2 Amp charger instead of a 1 Amp one.




How is that?


----------



## BRCMRGN

mdiogofs said:


> How is that?


 
 I was using the C5 to burn in some headphones and it was plugged into a 1 Amp charger. After a few days of continuous play, it was completely dead. I recharged it and did the exact same thing but with a 2 amp charger and its fine after 4 days of constant use.


----------



## mdiogofs

Oh OK...Not enough juice from a 1A charger while playing at the same time. Tks for clarifying!


----------



## AudioGG

amazing sound great amp recommended


----------



## rontant

I don't know if it's true but I feel the battery seems to drain faster if the Gain is set to high. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## conquerator2

rontant said:


> I don't know if it's true but I feel the battery seems to drain faster if the Gain is set to high. Can anyone confirm?


 
 Well, that would make sense wouldn't it?


----------



## TeddyShot

Does letting the amp burn in with the bass boost switch on have any effect? Two days ago I let the amp burn in for 4 hours but I forgot to turn off the switch (I had turned it on previously just to test it for about 5 minutes). Compared to an older C5 I'm returning today (it has about the same total play time as the new one) they both sound slightly different. I can't really put my finger on it, but the newer one sounds like it has a fuller sound that isn't as flat, while the older one sounds like it has a wider soundstage. Trying to listen in a blind test is proving a bit difficult as the new one creates a bit of crackling when I plug in the headphones and it also has a stiffer volume wheel (the old one completely loosened up for some reason) so I know which is which.


----------



## TeddyShot

teddyshot said:


> Does letting the amp burn in with the bass boost switch on have any effect? Two days ago I let the amp burn in for 4 hours but I forgot to turn off the switch (I had turned it on previously just to test it for about 5 minutes). Compared to an older C5 I'm returning today (it has about the same total play time as the new one) they both sound slightly different. I can't really put my finger on it, but the newer one sounds like it has a fuller sound that isn't as flat, while the older one sounds like it has a wider soundstage. Trying to listen in a blind test is proving a bit difficult as the new one creates a bit of crackling when I plug in the headphones and it also has a stiffer volume wheel (the old one completely loosened up for some reason) so I know which is which.




Ok ignore my last post. After doing a total of 4 blind tests, I found the new one to be most pleasing sounding out of each test. The soundstage seemed bigger and had much more detail. I'm guessing the extra detail and fuller sound was making me think that it had a smaller soundstage but in reality the other one just sounded more boring. I guess listening bias can be real strong when you think something is wrong. Also I tested it with my newly arrived Fiio L9 cable, I didn't know music could sound this good!


----------



## Kerouac

Still an interesting question imo: could burn in with bass boost switch on make a difference on the final SQ?
 I'll receive mine one of these days and I have no technical background in this field.
 So, anybody out there who knows the answer to this question?


----------



## mdiogofs

Can *Cayin C5* be used with the Oneplus One trough USB? Tks


----------



## peter123

mdiogofs said:


> [COLOR=545454] Can [/COLOR][COLOR=545454]*Cayin C5* be used with the Oneplus One trough USB? Tks[/COLOR]




No, it's just an amp not a DAC. You'll have to connect it through the 3,5 mm headphone out jack.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> No, it's just an amp not a DAC. You'll have to connect it through the 3,5 mm headphone out jack.


 
  
 Or if his phone supports OTG USB, I would highly recommend this little guy for under $30: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124 (sabre android DAC) and feed it into C5!


----------



## TeddyShot

kerouac said:


> Still an interesting question imo: could burn in with bass boost switch on make a difference on the final SQ?
> 
> 
> I'll receive mine one of these days and I have no technical background in this field.
> ...




I think it depends on whether it's a dedicated wire that adds more bass or a simple EQ. My best guess is on the former considering the price of the unit but I could be wrong.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Or if his phone supports OTG USB, I would highly recommend this little guy for under $30: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124 (sabre android DAC) and feed it into C5!




Good suggestion!


----------



## mdiogofs

peter123 said:


> Good suggestion!


 
 Yeah that's not expensive so it's worth just for trying if something in the sound changes...That's what Head Fi is somehow about


----------



## quimbo

twister6 said:


> Or if his phone supports OTG USB, I would highly recommend this little guy for under $30: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124 (sabre android DAC) and feed it into C5!


 
 Thank you for pointing this out.  I have a FIIO X5 but sometimes need to listen using my phone.  Just ordered one.  Also hoping it also works on my Dell tablet that I use for watching guitar lessons.


----------



## pokenguyen

Had a chance to listen Cayin C5 vs iFi iCan Nano from iFi Nano iDSD + HD650, I had to say I'm impressed by the full sound and 3D of Cayin C5 added to HD650. I prefer it to iFi iCan, very nice. The only problem is that I don't have enough money left after HD650 purchase lol.


----------



## 40lb

pokenguyen said:


> Had a chance to listen Cayin C5 vs iFi iCan Nano from iFi Nano iDSD + HD650, I had to say I'm impressed by the full sound and 3D of Cayin C5 added to HD650. I prefer it to iFi iCan, very nice. The only problem is that I don't have enough money left after HD650 purchase lol.


 

 What would you say the major differences are other then battery life?


----------



## ph0ngt3p

Anyone here using the C5 with the Mad Dogs? Can C5 drive them properly?


----------



## gikigill

Yup, C5 powers the MadDogs perfectly.


----------



## mejoshua

I could drive the LCD-X to pretty good levels with the C5+DX90


----------



## conquerator2

Or the HE-560. Easily enough


----------



## TeddyShot

I noticed there is a variation in quality between these. Like I said in a previous post, I returned on of these due to a problem with it. My previous one had a half-dimmed light on the battery indicator, it looked like it was about to go out. It also had a stiffer volume knob that suddenly loosened up after getting to volume #7. The new one arrived with a small little scratch on the metal at the back and the volume knob is completely loose (not too loose but as loose as the other one got at the mentioned volume 7).


----------



## Francisk

teddyshot said:


> I noticed there is a variation in quality between these. Like I said in a previous post, I returned on of these due to a problem with it. My previous one had a half-dimmed light on the battery indicator, it looked like it was about to go out. It also had a stiffer volume knob that suddenly loosened up after getting to volume #7. The new one arrived with a small little scratch on the metal at the back and the volume knob is completely loose (not too loose but as loose as the other one got at the mentioned volume 7).


 
 You must be the only one having this problem because none of us here seems to have any problem with it. How odd


----------



## gikigill

I have a loose volume pot too.The amp is fantastic so I am getting a replacement from Cayin.


----------



## TeddyShot

francisk said:


> You must be the only one having this problem because none of us here seems to have any problem with it. How odd




Just one question, did your's come with a loose or tight knob?

Update: I aslo forgot to mention that I have had to return a total of 3. The first had a rattling sound in the inside, the second had a dieing out light, and the third one arrived all beaten up with a corner of the box smashed in. The one I have is the fourth, it has a loose volume knob and and a small scratch on the back. I'm not sure if the former is a defect or not but the latter definitely is.


----------



## Kerouac

Hmmm, reading the above posts about the quality of the Cayin C5 makes me wonder if I made the right choice by ordering it last week Sunday. Was in doubt between the C5 and the E12A before that and chose the C5 mainly based on it's sound description in reviews.
  
 I found the C5 for a reasonable price (GBP 100 = $157) within the EU (so, no extra taxes to pay). But it should already have been here and I haven't even received a tracking nr by the Dutch postal service, to which it was delivered last week. I hope it will arrive this week though and that the C5 will be OK without any issues...


----------



## conquerator2

I bought mine from EA audio on Ebay. Authorized dealer + excellent service + unit in perfect shape


----------



## On The And Of 1

+1 With the exception from Amazon


----------



## Kerouac

I ordered it last Sunday from EA Emporium (UK), also on Ebay. They shipped it the next day.
 Now waiting for the Dutch postal service and customs to do their job...
 Can't wait to audition it (with X5), high hopes!


----------



## TeddyShot

I ordered mine from SHENZENAUDIO on Amazon. They're a great seller as they offered my a discount of $20 when I first ordered it. With prime shipping they arrived quick but I'm getting tired of returning and having to reorder a replacement. I need to find out if the loose volume knob is a defect first.


----------



## Francisk

teddyshot said:


> I ordered mine from SHENZENAUDIO on Amazon. They're a great seller as they offered my a discount of $20 when I first ordered it. With prime shipping they arrived quick but I'm getting tired of returning and having to reorder a replacement. I need to find out if the loose volume knob is a defect first.




Now I understand why you're getting a faulty unit. Don't be tempted and fooled by discounts.


----------



## TeddyShot

francisk said:


> Now I understand why you're getting a faulty unit. Don't be tempted and fooled by discounts.




No you don't understand. The item sold for $170 like normal. I told them that I had seen the item for sale on Black Friday and I was in between this amp and the Fiio E12. They offered to fix the price for me to that of the Black Friday sale, which was at $150.


----------



## Pianist

After listening to the Cayin C5 and Fiio X5 combo some more, I can say with certainty that it is a much better sounding combo than the X5 + stock E12 to my ears. I was actually disappointed with the X5/stock E12 combo, because I felt that the E12 actually degraded the listening experience in most cases compared to the X5s headphone out. I did note that the E12 provided better separation and more control to the sound, especially with something pretty hard to drive like my HE-500. Overall however, I felt that the built in amp of the X5 provided a smoother, warmer, more musical sound with better soundstage depth. The E12 was technically nice, but somewhat cold and synthetic sounding. The timbre is somehow off on the stock E12 IMO.
  
 Pairing X5 with C5 is a completely different story. I clearly prefer the sound of the C5 to that of the X5s built in amp and by a good margin. There are still instances where X5s headphone out can sound a little more fun due to its warmer coloration with more prominent bass and low mids, but those are far and few in between. Gone is the somewhat cold, unnatural sound that the stock E12 introduced and C5 sounds much cleaner than the X5s headphone out as well - _much_ cleaner. I think the difference in separation and clarity is more pronounced in case of stock E12 vs. X5s headphone out - E12 sounded cleaner, but seemingly not by such a great amount. Switching from the C5 to X5s internal amp makes the latter sound positively muddy in comparison. C5 also offers much better separation, a much wider soundstage and a lot more depth to music detail. C5 sounds far snappier, more dynamic and effortless vs X5s built in amp with all my headphones, even those that are easy to drive. There's a much blacker background with the C5 too - each sound occupies its own space, and sounds can leap out with striking realism. Switching the X5s internal amp reveals a much flatter musical landscape with far less dynamics and articulation. I am really surprised how poorly X5s headphone out fares vs. the line out to C5 and I wonder if Fiio engineers could've improved the internal amp quality any further, considering the unit size limitations. Probably not, or not by any significant amount. Ok, I am not saying that the X5s internal amp sounds bad, because it doesn't, but it does not do justice to the DAC at all IMO, not being able to reveal a lot of its potential. The C5 is able to show much more of what the PCM1792 can do IMO. Now, I also wonder if higher end amps can improve the sound of the X5 even more...


----------



## EmpJ

francisk said:


> Now I understand why you're getting a faulty unit. Don't be tempted and fooled by discounts.


 
 Shenzhenaudio is a reliable company


----------



## TeddyShot

empj said:


> Shenzhenaudio is a reliable company




Yeah I do agree, they are a great company. The only problem is they have no control over the units sold that are fufilled by Amazon. Im considering sending this one back and reordering a new one, but with a total of four defective units, their's a good chance the next one will have a problem as well  I really like the sound on this thing.


----------



## twister6

empj said:


> Shenzhenaudio is a reliable company


 
  
 +1


----------



## CJG888

+1 also.

Every time I received a dud unit (usually battery issues with various low-volume specialist amps) they were very quick to ship out a replacement.


----------



## EmpJ

cjg888 said:


> +1 also.
> 
> Every time I received a dud unit (usually battery issues with various low-volume specialist amps) they were very quick to ship out a replacement.


 
 In situations like this, who pays for the return shipping?


----------



## CJG888

I do have the advantage of living in China, so this isn't really an issue. I have no idea how this is handled for international orders.

Nevertheless, a retailer can't generally be held responsible for the quality of a product in a manufacturer's sealed box...

I would, rather, suspect that Cayin may have rushed the C5 to market a little. My first one also had the cracked plastic problem.


----------



## TeddyShot

empj said:


> In situations like this, who pays for the return shipping?




Who pays for the return shipping at CTC audio?


----------



## wsz0304

Hi , This is Tina from Amazon , Shenzhen Audio Store.
 Can you tell me your order ID?
 I can contact you to solve your issue.


----------



## bemuse

Hey, i just got my C5 earlier today, i left it to charge for a few hours, but now when im trying to use it on my PC, its not detecting it, am i doing something wrong?
  
 nvm silly me.. guess i just connect it through the audio port..


----------



## TeddyShot

bemuse said:


> Hey, i just got my C5 earlier today, i left it to charge for a few hours, but now when im trying to use it on my PC, its not detecting it, am i doing something wrong?
> 
> nvm silly me.. guess i just connect it through the audio port.. :etysmile:




Just wondering, is the volume knob on yours stiff or loose? And from what seller did you buy it from?


----------



## peter123

teddyshot said:


> Just wondering, is the volume knob on yours stiff or loose? And from what seller did you buy it from?




I don't know what you classify as stiff or loose but I certainly wouldn't call mine stiff. It feels just the same as the E12 volume pot if that's any help.


----------



## bemuse

teddyshot said:


> Just wondering, is the volume knob on yours stiff or loose? And from what seller did you buy it from?


 
 Mine is quite stiff, i bought it off a local seller in australia
  
 http://www.a1futureshop.com.au/


----------



## TeddyShot

peter123 said:


> I don't know what you classify as stiff or loose but I certainly wouldn't call mine stiff. It feels just the same as the E12 volume pot if that's any help.




Yeah the E12 has a stiff knob. Mine arrived really loose.

I'm heavily considering returning this one. But I think I may buy from another seller, after 4 defective units, I fear the next one will have some problem too.


----------



## TeddyShot

I've decided to give SHENZENAUDIO one last chance. I would have purchased from another seller but there's no other ones who sell on Amazon with 'fufillment by Amazon'. Im returning this one and ordered a new one. I'll report back tommorow when the next one arrives.

Update: I cancelled the order on Amazon and instead ordered one from CTC Audio for $149. It's probably going to take a bit longer to arrive but I don't want to risk it again with Amazon.


----------



## peter123

teddyshot said:


> I've decided to give SHENZENAUDIO one last chance. I would have purchased from another seller but there's no other ones who sell on Amazon with 'fufillment by Amazon'. Im returning this one and ordered a new one. I'll report back tommorow when the next one arrives.




It really seems as if they've got a bad batch. Hopefully it will turn out fine for you this time


----------



## TeddyShot

Damn I just found the Sennheiser 650s for $313.99 on Amazon. That's the lowest they've gone in a long time. They would go perfect with this amp, if only I could afford... Then again I got the 598s on Black Friday for $99.


----------



## EmpJ

teddyshot said:


> I've decided to give SHENZENAUDIO one last chance. I would have purchased from another seller but there's no other ones who sell on Amazon with 'fufillment by Amazon'. Im returning this one and ordered a new one. I'll report back tommorow when the next one arrives.
> 
> Update: I cancelled the order on Amazon and instead ordered one from CTC Audio for $149. It's probably going to take a bit longer to arrive but I don't want to risk it again with Amazon.


 
  
 I tried looking back a few pages but what is exactly wrong with your units from Shenzhenaudio? I saw you mention about a stiff/loose knob. 
  
 What is the defect of this batch in question?


----------



## TeddyShot

empj said:


> I tried looking back a few pages but what is exactly wrong with your units from Shenzhenaudio? I saw you mention about a stiff/loose knob.
> 
> What is the defect of this batch in question?




The first one I ordered arrived perfectly externally. But I starting noticing there was a rattling sound coming from inside it when I moved the amp. I suspect there was something loose. The second one did not have this problem, but one of the charging indicator lights was going it, it was only half lit. The third one I didn't even bother trying, I returned it immedietly because the packaging was all beat up with one of the corners of the item's box smashed in, even the plastic seal wrap had been ripped open from the abuse it had taken. The fourth one, which I'm returning soon, arrived fine except that it had a small scratch on the metal of the back of the amp, besides this the volume knob was extremely loose, unlike the previous ones, this resulted in accidental volume change quite often. 

My conclusion is that this 'Batch' (along with their other current stock) was all sent to the Amazon Fuffilment center in the US from Cayin in Hong Kong. But on the way to the U.S, they were mistreated or got damaged from miscare. That would explain why they sustained damaged that could only occur from shock. Except that one with the smashed in box, that one looked like a fridge fell on it.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

teddyshot said:


> The first one I ordered arrived perfectly externally. But I starting noticing there was a rattling sound coming from inside it when I moved the amp. I suspect there was something loose. The second one did not have this problem, but one of the charging indicator lights was going it, it was only half lit. The third one I didn't even bother trying, I returned it immedietly because the packaging was all beat up with one of the corners of the item's box smashed in, even the plastic seal wrap had been ripped open from the abuse it had taken. The fourth one, which I'm returning soon, arrived fine except that it had a small scratch on the metal of the back of the amp, besides this the volume knob was extremely loose, unlike the previous ones, this resulted in accidental volume change quite often.
> 
> My conclusion is that this 'Batch' (along with their other current stock) was all sent to the Amazon Fuffilment center in the US from Cayin in Hong Kong. But on the way to the U.S, they were mistreated or got damaged from miscare. That would explain why they sustained damaged that could only occur from shock. Except that one with the smashed in box, that one looked like a fridge fell on it.


 
 This is really unfortunate thing ....... I do not know that you are in a country, it seems, logistics led to a lot of things happen.
  
 So, I recommend that all of the players have been purchased from a dealer near you, but there is a problem in the product can also be the first time to get service.
  
 Final say sorry, because N6 and other things, I see this message rather late, resulting in no timely response. If you have other ideas for C5 or suggestions, you can feel free to PM me.
 Thank you.


----------



## EmpJ

thomas cayin said:


> This is really unfortunate thing ....... I do not know that you are in a country, it seems, logistics led to a lot of things happen.
> 
> So, I recommend that all of the players have been purchased from a dealer near you, but there is a problem in the product can also be the first time to get service.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Thomas for being a presence in this forum thread. Good to see that manufacturers care enough about their customers to take part in discussion and get to the root of the problems.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

empj said:


> Thanks Thomas for being a presence in this forum thread. Good to see that manufacturers care enough about their customers to take part in discussion and get to the root of the problems.


 
 In CAYIN, every manager has been stressed the need to pay attention and participate in real feedback from customers, this system initiated by me, so I will be strictly enforced.


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> This is really unfortunate thing ....... I do not know that you are in a country, it seems, logistics led to a lot of things happen.
> 
> So, I recommend that all of the players have been purchased from a dealer near you, but there is a problem in the product can also be the first time to get service.
> 
> ...







thomas cayin said:


> In CAYIN, every manager has been stressed the need to pay attention and participate in real feedback from customers, this system initiated by me, so I will be strictly enforced.




This is why I didn't give up on the C5. It's an amazing sounding amp and Cayin's attention to feedback is a rarity in companies.


----------



## TeddyShot

I went ahead and bought a Sennheiser HD 650 at $313.99 from BHphotovideo.com to go with the amp. This site is not good for my wallet


----------



## Francisk

Good to know that Cayin takes pride in supporting their product. Thanks, I'll continue to support your future product.


----------



## Kerouac

Received my new Cayin C5 yesterday and I'm impressed with it straight out of the box.
 Almost complete black background & clearer sound compared to E12 + more expanded (3D) soundstage.
 It already sounds pretty good with both V6S (imo too dark / not clear with E12) and RTi1 (imo too bright with Pico Power).
  

 I've decided to let it burn in while listening, when it even gets better than this...oh boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Btw, ordered it at EA Emporium (UK) and luckily no scratches or loose volume knob on this one...


----------



## TeddyShot

teddyshot said:


> I went ahead and bought a Sennheiser HD 650 at $313.99 from BHphotovideo.com to go with the amp. This site is not good for my wallet




I've been checking a couple reviews for the 650 and many are saying it is boring and the Sennheiser 598 is more engaging. I'm not sure if the purchase was worth it considering I own a 598.


----------



## amigomatt

teddyshot said:


> teddyshot said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and bought a Sennheiser HD 650 at $313.99 from BHphotovideo.com to go with the amp. This site is not good for my wallet
> ...


 
 I think most people agree that the HD650 is an upgrade from the HD598.  Also, the HD650 is known to scale up immensely if you upgrade your system, so it's potential is far greater than the HD598 (and other similar headphones) too.


----------



## TeddyShot

amigomatt said:


> I think most people agree that the HD650 is an upgrade from the HD598.  Also, the HD650 is known to scale up immensely if you upgrade your system, so it's potential is far greater than the HD598 (and other similar headphones) too.




Well for now I would use it with the Cayin C5. I would sometime down the line buy a desktop amp, but that wouldn't be anytime soon. What j really want to know if they will sound good with the C5.


----------



## TeddyShot

amigomatt said:


> I think most people agree that the HD650 is an upgrade from the HD598.  Also, the HD650 is known to scale up immensely if you upgrade your system, so it's potential is far greater than the HD598 (and other similar headphones) too.




Well for now I would use it with the Cayin C5. I would sometime down the line buy a desktop amp, but that wouldn't be anytime soon. What I really want to know if they will sound good with the C5.


----------



## amigomatt

teddyshot said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people agree that the HD650 is an upgrade from the HD598.  Also, the HD650 is known to scale up immensely if you upgrade your system, so it's potential is far greater than the HD598 (and other similar headphones) too.
> ...


 
 I'm quite sure they will.  My HifiMan HE560s sound amazing from this amp and they are power hungry beasts..


----------



## TeddyShot

amigomatt said:


> I'm quite sure they will.  My HifiMan HE560s sound amazing from this amp and they are power hungry beasts..




The only thing I need to know if the sound of the 650 is right for me. I really enjoy my 598s when it comes to gaming and watching movies because of the excellent soundstage. I use to think the 650s where better for this due to the fantastic bass reproduction, which would make it feel more cinematic. However, I've heard the 650 doesn't have as good of a soundstage as the 598. At which point it would only be better for music. I would also like to note that if I open the 650s, I'm returning the 598s (I barely bought the 598s for $99 on Amazon on Black Friday), to reduce the cost.


----------



## CJG888

The HD600s work very well with the C5 (I believe the HD650s will sound a little darker in tonality).

As you will need to use an adapter anyway (the HD650 comes with a 1/4" plug), you might want to consider switching to a silver or SPC cable to "brighten" things up a little. A decent quality SPC cable needn't be that expensive, if you are able/prepared to do a little soldering yourself...


----------



## TeddyShot

cjg888 said:


> The HD600s work very well with the C5 (I believe the HD650s will sound a little darker in tonality).
> 
> As you will need to use an adapter anyway (the HD650 comes with a 1/4" plug), you might want to consider switching to a silver or SPC cable to "brighten" things up a little. A decent quality SPC cable needn't be that expensive, if you are able/prepared to do a little soldering yourself...




I have no experience with soldering so i probably could not do that. Besides that I considered the 600 but it never went on sale. my main concern I soundstage, I heard the 650 has a better soundstage than the 600. I thought they would sound more exciting because of their great bass, but some say they sound boring due to the rolled off treble. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## TeddyShot

Just checked the progress of shipping on the new C5 I had ordered, it's shipping from Canada , with an expected delivery of next Tuesday. Should have just bought one from Hong Kong at this rate lol.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nathan / Shigzeo / Headfonia sure seem to like it! -> http://www.headfonia.com/cayin-c5-bubbly-baby/


----------



## TeddyShot

ultrainferno said:


> Nathan / Shigzeo / Headfonia sure seem to like it! -> http://www.headfonia.com/cayin-c5-bubbly-baby/




That was a great review. And like the author said, I do agree that it would be nice if the plastic cap was of better quality. If it was a denser sturdier plastic it would be great, but hopefully Cayin will revise those with a new cap that is backwards compatible, and replacement metal switches for the Gain and Bass boost.

I also hope this amp starts becoming more popular, it doesn't seem to be to well known at the moment.


----------



## amigomatt

teddyshot said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sure they will.  My HifiMan HE560s sound amazing from this amp and they are power hungry beasts..
> ...


 
 I'm sorry, I have no experience with the HD650s so can't give you any input on that.  For my needs though, I love the soundstage on the 598s and for that alone, I could never get rid of them.  I bet the HD598 soundstage is amazing compared to anything at any price!


----------



## TeddyShot

Recieved my Sennheiser 650s today. I am seriously loving the sound of these headphones with the C5. They look really sleek and modern to me, especially with the white dampening material used over the previous models which looked boring from the side. The build quality is pretty good, they feel sturdy, but it would have been nice if the headband support was of stainless steel like the M50x. Comfort wise, they feel even better than the 598s, my favorite part being the clamp force which makes them feel very stable on my head. They sound way better than what I was expecting. I believe the Cayin C5 and the 650s go extremely well together, the soundstage of the C5 plus the detail of the 650s results in unbelievable positioning! I had no trouble telling where a sound was coming for when listening to music or gaming. The Bass feels delicious, coming from the 598 which almost had no bass, with excellent extension and tightness. The mids were excellent, a tad better than the 598s which had excellent mids as well. As for the treble, I didn't sound at all recessed to me, but that might be from the C5, which is a tiny bit bright from what I've heard. Overall definitely worth the extra cash over the 598s.


----------



## pokenguyen

teddyshot said:


> Recieved my Sennheiser 650s today. I am seriously loving the sound of these headphones with the C5. They look really sleek and modern to me, especially with the white dampening material used over the previous models which looked boring from the side. The build quality is pretty good, they feel sturdy, but it would have been nice if the headband support was of stainless steel like the M50x. Comfort wise, they feel even better than the 598s, my favorite part being the clamp force which makes them feel very stable on my head. They sound way better than what I was expecting. I believe the Cayin C5 and the 650s go extremely well together, the soundstage of the amp plus the detail of the 650s results in unbelievable positioning! I had no trouble telling where a sound was coming for when listening to music or gaming. The Bass feels delicious, coming from the 598 which almost had no bass, with excellent extension and tightness. The mids were excellent, a tad better than the 598s which had excellent mids as well. As for the treble, I didn't sound at all recessed to me, but that might be from the C5, which is a tiny bit bright from what I've heard. Overall definitely worth the extra cash over the 598s.


 

 I'm buying Cayin C5 for my HD650, did you test it for with/without Cayin C5?


----------



## AudioGG

I got HD650 and the c5, the soundstage is great sound is good and it cant drive them quite well no issues


----------



## Thomas Cayin

HAHA, do not worry too HD650 and with the effect of C5 problem. If I'm not mistaken, in here, I said more than once, HD650 is one of our important reference when developing C5 headphones and determined voice.


----------



## pokenguyen

Does Cayin C5 have smart charging function like laptops (use AC directly instead of battery when fully charged)? Should I plug Cayin C5 to AC constantly, or use them until empty then charge again? I want to use them as a desktop amp.


----------



## Vermeil

I got Cayin C5 for a few weeks. It sounds awesome , but now I have some ground floor (shhh) noise on High gain settings, even on 0 volume. And starting from volume 6+ getting even worse,I hear very noticeable circuitry noise in addition to ground floor. I'm using T-Peos Altone200 IEM's. On Low gain no such problem exist. Can someone with T-PEOS Altone200 or other sensitive IEM check for this issue (on high gain)? Maybe it's faulty unit, idk..


----------



## Za Warudo

vermeil said:


> I got Cayin C5 for a few weeks. It sounds awesome , but now I have some ground floor (shhh) noise on High gain settings, even on 0 volume. And starting from volume 6+ getting even worse,I hear very noticeable circuitry noise in addition to ground floor. I'm using T-Peos Altone200 IEM's. On Low gain no such problem exist. Can someone with T-PEOS Altone200 or other sensitive IEM check for this issue (on high gain)? Maybe it's faulty unit, idk..


 
 That's normal.  The Altone is really sensitive and most sensitive headphones will get hiss on high gain.  Just use low gain with it.


----------



## peter123

za warudo said:


> That's normal.  The Altone is really sensitive and most sensitive headphones will get hiss on high gain.  Just use low gain with it.




+1, if they're sensitive enough to get hiss with the C5 they don't need high gain.


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> HAHA, do not worry too HD650 and with the effect of C5 problem. If I'm not mistaken, in here, I said more than once, HD650 is one of our important reference when developing C5 headphones and determined voice.




No wonder they pair so well together


----------



## TeddyShot

pokenguyen said:


> I'm buying Cayin C5 for my HD650, did you test it for with/without Cayin C5?




I didn't try them without the C5 because of how high impedance these are. I know they would sound horrible unamped.


----------



## TeddyShot

Update on Sennheiser HD 650 impressions: Using the Cayin C5, It's clear the 598 has a bigger soundstage, but the 650 definitely has one with better positioning and separation. Listening to the newly released Pistols At Dawn by Seinabo Say, I can more accurately tell where the rotating cymbal clicks during 0:16 are. On the 598 they sound like they have a larger orbit around your head, but each click sounds looser (I actually thought they were regular cymbal hits in the 598). On the 650 the orbit is smaller but I can tell where each one is at precisely.

I amazed how much power this amp has when powering the 650. On high gain I can't go past volume 3.5 before it gets unbearably loud. I definitely recommend the Cayin C5 to anyone who need a portable amp and wants to get more soundstage out of the 650. As quoted by a member of Cayin: 





thomas cayin said:


> HAHA, do not worry too HD650 and with the effect of C5 problem. If I'm not mistaken, in here, I said more than once, HD650 is one of our important reference when developing C5 headphones and determined voice.


----------



## jaxz

Anyone tried C5 with HE-4. Any thoughts?


----------



## CJG888

It struggles a bit with the HE-500.


----------



## jazzfuze

Any advise on where to purchase a C5?


----------



## Kerouac

@CJG888
 Really? I auditioned the HE500 a year ago for about an hour, can't remember it was that hard to drive though...
 X5+C5 on low gain drives my PS500 already pretty good. For my LCD2 I use high gain, but I don't have to turn the volume far up to get great SQ out of it...at least that's what my ears tell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 @jazzfuse
 I ordered it a few weeks ago at EA Emporium (on eBay), saved me some taxes in the end because I live in EU.
 Shenzhen audio also sells it. I believe there were some negative posts about that shop in this thread before, but when I ordered a C&C BH2 there last year everything went pretty smooth and they were very helpfull when I asked them some questions.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Just pulled the trigger on a C5. Shenzhen via Amazon. Subscribed.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

schopenhauer said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a C5. Shenzhen via Amazon. Subscribed.


 
 Now comes the wait!


----------



## Kerouac

xdaggersoul said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Just pulled the trigger on a C5. Shenzhen via Amazon. Subscribed.
> ...


 
 And after that...
  

 ....the burn-in....


----------



## Schopenhauer

kerouac said:


> xdaggersoul said:
> 
> 
> > schopenhauer said:
> ...


 
 And after the burn-in is the afterburn-in. But that goes really fast!


----------



## Kerouac

schopenhauer said:


> And after the burn-in is the afterburn-in. But that goes really fast!


 
 Lol...as long as it doesn't involve a burn-out for you in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, the C5 delivered great SQ straight out of the box imo. I let it burn in just by using it every day.
 Hope yours will arrive soon in good condition.


----------



## lukeap69

Great SQ out of the box is very much different from what I've experienced. I thought it was actually rubbish the first time I have heard it. After few days of burning in, it improved greatly. The soundstage is holographic.


----------



## Schopenhauer

kerouac said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > And after the burn-in is the afterburn-in. But that goes really fast!
> ...


 
 Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Has there been a problem with C5s arriving in not good condition?


----------



## Schopenhauer

A holographic soundstage in portable form is exactly what I'm looking for. I've come around to the idea that portable amps aren't just for when you leave home. I like to work/listen in different places in my apartment. Being plugged into a beastly desktop amp makes that difficult. Of course, when I want to do the cereal audiophile thang I'll sit or recline at my desktop. I don't want to sacrifice too much SQ when moving around.


----------



## Kerouac

schopenhauer said:


> Has there been a problem with C5s arriving in not good condition?


 
 Well, mine was fine, no problems whatsoever...
 But I thought maybe you've read post #860 of this thread by TeddyShot


----------



## Schopenhauer

kerouac said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Has there been a problem with C5s arriving in not good condition?
> ...


 
 Just read it. I missed that one. Great, now I'm nervous. Did you order yours from Shenzhen via Amazon? In any event, it's certainly nice to see Cayin directly responding to the problem on the forum.


----------



## Kerouac

schopenhauer said:


> Just read it. I missed that one. Great, now I'm nervous. Did you order yours from Shenzhen via Amazon? In any event, it's certainly nice to see Cayin directly responding to the problem on the forum.


 
 Sorry, didn't want to cause any stress...but I think Shenzhen has good customer service (bought something there in the past and they were very friendly and helpfull). I'm sure they will help you out in case there is a problem with your C5.
  
 I ordered mine in EU (EA Emporium, UK), just because it saved me some import taxes...


----------



## TeddyShot

The Cayin C5 I ordered from CTC Audio just arrived. I just plugged it in to my iPads charger to power it up. So far it looks to be in perfect cosmetic condition. I'll report back once it's charged for my audio test.


----------



## TeddyShot

Everything appears to be working perfectly, the volume knob is nice and firm, all the charging LEDs are fully lit, there are no scratches on the unit, and it sounds spectacular. However, there is something very interesting I noticed on the unit. When I first opened it, I looked at it at thought, "damn this thing is stunning", the only thing strange with that being I had looked at the previous one 5 minutes ago. After grabbing the other one and putting them side by side, I noticed that the new one has a completely different texture with the prevous one having a grainy texture, the new one has a smoother one, resembling the texture of stainless steel. Besides this the numbers on the volum knob are a different font too. It also came with an English manual. Apart from this I have not noticed any other differences, but it's quite interesting to see this, has Cayin revised the unit with a different appearance, or is there a change in the inside too?


----------



## CJG888

I also noticed this. My original C5 was from the later batch, but it developed a crack on the plastic cap (spontaneously).

I returned it to Shenzhen Audio, and received a replacement from the earlier batch (no drawstring bag). I was surprised by the rougher surface texture.

The plastic cap, however, has held up well to use!


----------



## TeddyShot

cjg888 said:


> I also noticed this. My original C5 was from the later batch, but it developed a crack on the plastic cap (spontaneously).
> 
> I returned it to Shenzhen Audio, and received a replacement from the earlier batch (no drawstring bag). I was surprised by the rougher surface texture.
> 
> The plastic cap, however, has held up well to use!




Hmm, the previous ones also had the drawstring bag, yet had the rougher texture. I can say I love the new texture much more.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Please allow me to say sorry, Cayin always tried my best to product quality.
  
 Aluminum casing article is a relatively complex and difficult to control part, for the size does not need to worry about, but each will have a number of small differences in the appearance of the surface treatment, which may relate to the color, the surface smoothness and so on, but they did not use common C5 black, which led to more easily distinguish these differences.
  
 Therefore, we have developed a number of templates, these templates are used in all the production process, to tell the inspectors of these issues, so that standards are unified and execution, although to pay a considerable cost.
  
 However, a few friends from the above reply of view, this process we may still not completely controlled, please allow me to say sorry, We will again from the inspection process and to review, is that the link causing these problems, while further on suppliers and producers \ inspection personnel training.
  
 Again sorry for the emergence of such a thing, we will do our best to improve it all.


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> Please allow me to say sorry, Cayin always tried my best to product quality.
> 
> Aluminum casing article is a relatively complex and difficult to control part, for the size does not need to worry about, but each will have a number of small differences in the appearance of the surface treatment, which may relate to the color, the surface smoothness and so on, but they did not use common C5 black, which led to more easily distinguish these differences.
> 
> ...




You once posted here that the charging management chip always stays on even when the unit is powered off, doesn't that mean that the any exposure to water or strong humidity will damage the unit even while its powered off? Or is it water resistant?


----------



## surge

So far e c5 has proven itself based on e number of good reviews n positive feedback in e thread. Expectations have crept in insidiously to e point that we e texture of e aluminium! That doesnt affect sound.

dont forget how much it cost. If there is premium c5 w consistent aluminum texture n unbreakable plastic cover etc will u pay 100 more? Most amps as power n capable easily cost twice as much or more.


----------



## surge

cjg888 said:


> I also noticed this. My original C5 was from the later batch, but it developed a crack on the plastic cap (spontaneously).
> 
> I returned it to Shenzhen Audio, and received a replacement from the earlier batch (no drawstring bag). I was surprised by the rougher surface texture.
> 
> The plastic cap, however, has held up well to use!




my cracked too. But still usuable n sounds e same.


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> Please allow me to say sorry, Cayin always tried my best to product quality.
> 
> Aluminum casing article is a relatively complex and difficult to control part, for the size does not need to worry about, but each will have a number of small differences in the appearance of the surface treatment, which may relate to the color, the surface smoothness and so on, but they did not use common C5 black, which led to more easily distinguish these differences.
> 
> ...



I noticed that the farthest right LED is blinking (though somewhat sporadically) now that it's lower in power. Is this a new addition? the previous ones I had tested didn't have this.


----------



## Schopenhauer

According to Amazon, my C5 should get here tomorrow. We'll see how this works out. I'll report back.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> According to Amazon, my C5 should get here tomorrow. We'll see how this works out. I'll report back.




What will be your setup?


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > According to Amazon, my C5 should get here tomorrow. We'll see how this works out. I'll report back.
> ...




I'm thinking I'll use laptop > E18 > C5 > Paradox Slants. This will be my movable feast at home. Later, when I get them, I'll add in the Alpha Dogs and ZMF x Vibro. I've listed my HE-500 and LCD-2F for sale, but I should have a chance to try them out. What are you rocking? I'm anxious to find out what pairs well with the C5.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> I'm thinking I'll use laptop > E18 > C5 > Paradox Slants. This will be my movable feast at home. Later, when I get them, I'll add in the Alpha Dogs and ZMF x Vibro. I've listed my HE-500 and LCD-2F for sale, but I should have a chance to try them out. What are you rocking? I'm anxious to find out what pairs well with the C5.




I'm using them with an iPod touch connected to the Cayin C5 with a Fiio L9 cable, with a Sennheiser HD 650. It pairs beautifully with the amp. One thing the 650 is known to lack is a good soundstage but it has superb detail. With the Cayin C5, you get a better soundstage out of it plus the detail resulting in incredible positioning. When it comes to gaming I had no trouble telling where enemies were coming from in Battlefield 4, hell I even did better with these than with my 598s (which are said to be one of the best headphones for gaming). 

Another reason I think they pair so well is because the Cayin C5 was designed with the 650 as a reference headphone as quoted on this thread by Thomas, a member of Cayin.

My only negative I have with the pairing (though a very small one at that) is that the Cayin C5 is too powerful on high gain for the 650s (despite them having an impedance of 300). I have to micro adjust it around 3.5 volume, if I go above that I gets too loud for me.

I fully recommend the Cayin C5 and Sennheiser HD 650 pairing, it's beautiful


----------



## PsiCore

schopenhauer said:


> Later, when I get them, I'll add in the Alpha Dogs and ZMF x Vibro.


 
  
 C5 + Vibro - fantastic!
  
 On the other hand, how do you tell the amp is fully charged? After 4-5h the last third dot is still blinking, but nothing else happens.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

teddyshot said:


> I noticed that the farthest right LED is blinking (though somewhat sporadically) now that it's lower in power. Is this a new addition? the previous ones I had tested didn't have this.


 
 This phenomenon occurs during the charging process or the use of the process?


----------



## On The And Of 1

psicore said:


> C5 + Vibro - fantastic!
> 
> On the other hand, how do you tell the amp is fully charged? After 4-5h the last third dot is still blinking, but nothing else happens.




All three LED Lights fully illuminate on my C5 once fully charged. Approximately 3hours from a completely drained battery.


----------



## PsiCore

on the and of 1 said:


> All three LED Lights fully illuminate on my C5 once fully charged. Approximately 3hours from a completely drained battery.


 
  
 Oh man, seems I got also a faulty unit - can't charge it fully. Of course I'm using a wall charger, not USB to computer. But that's the only issue, the rest (volume knob etc.) is fine.


----------



## rontant

Just let it charged over night. You can get it fully charged in 3 hours only after the battery is well conditioned after several full charge cycles.


----------



## Leo888

psicore said:


> Oh man, seems I got also a faulty unit - can't charge it fully. Of course I'm using a wall charger, not USB to computer. But that's the only issue, the rest (volume knob etc.) is fine.




Just to rule outa possible causes i've encountered. 1 amp will take forever to charge. 2.1 amp charge from dead to full in 3 hours.


----------



## PsiCore

Thanks both, that could make perfectly sense. Unfortunately I can't find any information how many amp my charger has (it's from a Sony mobile) - will try to get a 2.1 amp as soon as possible.


----------



## pokenguyen

teddyshot said:


> I'm using them with an iPod touch connected to the Cayin C5 with a Fiio L9 cable, with a Sennheiser HD 650. It pairs beautifully with the amp. One thing the 650 is known to lack is a good soundstage but it has superb detail. With the Cayin C5, you get a better soundstage out of it plus the detail resulting in incredible positioning. When it comes to gaming I had no trouble telling where enemies were coming from in Battlefield 4, hell I even did better with these than with my 598s (which are said to be one of the best headphones for gaming).
> 
> Another reason I think they pair so well is because the Cayin C5 was designed with the 650 as a reference headphone as quoted on this thread by Thomas, a member of Cayin.
> 
> ...


 

 Why don't you just use low gain instead? C5 nearly blows my ears out when I switch to High gain.


----------



## CalvinXC

dsnuts said:


> My most sensitive earphone is my Zero Audio Doppios. A dual BA earphone. 12 Ohms. I tested it out last night and while the synergy using the C5 is not the best as the ICAN is still the best match for the Doppios. It had zero noise in any of the tracks I heard. Dead silent in between and during track progression. I was a bit tired last night as I stayed up extra late because of this amp but I will be sure to test it out again. All the earphones I tested it with had zero back ground noise. FX850, XBA-H3, CKR-9, Doppios. That is impressive for how powerful this amp is.


 
  
 Dsnuts, you sure it is dead silent? I hooked up my SE535 ltd and immediately notice a faint hiss in the background. Not to say disappointed but I thought it could be better. It was dead silent on my RE-400. Didn't own any full size can to give it a test..


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry don't have the Shure SE535. All my most sensitive earphones have no hiss however.


----------



## CalvinXC

Even the 535 is that picky, I can't imagine using a 846 on it.. The 535 have *36 ohm impedance, could it be the fault of my UD120 DAC?


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> This phenomenon occurs during the charging process or the use of the process?




It occurs after about 4 hours of use. At first it's starts blinking more rapidly, but then slows down over the course of 2 hours until the light completely turns off.

Update: it appears only the farthest right light does this blinking phenomenon. When it went down to one light, the 2nd one did not blink. I would like to add that the blinking isn't controlled like that of when the unit is being charged, it is very random and uncontrolled blinking. This blinking phenomenon is making it quite difficult to tell how much battery I have left on the unit since I can't tell if I have 3 lights or two of power. Out of a full charge it only lasted a little over 8 hours, which is strange considering the previous one lasted around 9-10.


----------



## TeddyShot

pokenguyen said:


> Why don't you just use low gain instead? C5 nearly blows my ears out when I switch to High gain.




Are the headphones you use high impedance? I tried low gain but I have to max out the volume to get it where I want.


----------



## TeddyShot

psicore said:


> Oh man, seems I got also a faulty unit - can't charge it fully. Of course I'm using a wall charger, not USB to computer. But that's the only issue, the rest (volume knob etc.) is fine.




It takes 3 hours to fully charge mine from zero power with an iPad 12W charger. I once tried charging a Fiio E12 with a 1A charger and it wouldn't fully charge. You need at least 2A to charge these things.


----------



## Schopenhauer

It arrived about an hour and a half ago. Everything looks fine cosmetically, and the box was in great shape. Really, it's a beautiful looking amp; certainly the best looking portable amp I've had, even with the unfortunate smoked plastic hat it's wearing. I'm not ruling out the possibility that the hat will grow on me, or that I'll come to find it perfectly ok. Still, first impressions styling suggests something else could have been tried. But I'm not an engineer, so I'm going to leave this to the professionals.
  
 I've got it strapped to my E18 and plugged into my computer via USB to charge. Using the E18's USB cable. I have a wall adapter I could use to charge the C5 if that's preferable. It's been charging for around an hour and a half. Only the last LED is blinking now, so I've got two full lights.
  
 Haven't listened yet, but I can't wait. Per instructions to charge the "babbery" before using, I'm going to leave it be for now. I'm off to a family luncheon! Hopefully, it'll be fully charged by the time I get back.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> It arrived about an hour and a half ago. Everything looks fine cosmetically, and the box was in great shape. Really, it's a beautiful looking amp; certainly the best looking portable amp I've had, even with the unfortunate smoked plastic hat it's wearing. I'm not ruling out the possibility that the hat will grow on me, or that I'll come to find it perfectly ok. Still, first impressions styling suggests something else could have been tried. But I'm not an engineer, so I'm going to leave this to the professionals.
> 
> I've got it strapped to my E18 and plugged into my computer via USB to charge. Using the E18's USB cable. I have a wall adapter I could use to charge the C5 if that's preferable. It's been charging for around an hour and a half. Only the last LED is blinking now, so I've got two full lights.
> 
> Haven't listened yet, but I can't wait. Per instructions to charge the "babbery" before using, I'm going to leave it be for now. I'm off to a family luncheon! Hopefully, it'll be fully charged by the time I get back.





Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Rozenberg

I've finally had it for more than two weeks now if I recall correctly.
 I guess I couldn't live without it anymore. I just really prefer its sound than my X3 alone. It's cleaner for sure. My ears did not trick me.
 And the bass boost is important for my GR07 CE that doesn't have much bass. Now I have much acceptable bass on my GR07 without really mudding the vocal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Currently using it with my X3 as DAC from my Thinkpad. Really practical during vacation.
 Can't be happier with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh btw, the blue rubber bands are annoying though. Kinda too big for my X3, and it is blue. BLUE.
 So I'm using velcro now. Totally better 
  
 ...hmmmm, this hotel doesn't really have good light...


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> Can't wait to hear your impressions.


 
 Ok, first impression: This thing is remarkable! I can see why people have described the soundstage as "holographic". I would say that the SQ out of the box is excellent and obviously exceeds the amplifier section of the E18. I'll have more to say later. Just wanted to pop in to give a quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Schopenhauer

psicore said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Later, when I get them, I'll add in the Alpha Dogs and ZMF x Vibro.
> ...


 
 That's excellent to hear! I must say, the Slants + C5 is staggeringly beautiful. Easily bests many of the desktop setups I've had.  I have so much love for the T50rp driver!


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> This phenomenon occurs during the charging process or the use of the process?




It occurs after about 4 hours of use. At first it's starts blinking more rapidly, but then slows down over the course of 2 hours until the light completely turns off.

Update: it appears only the farthest right light does this blinking phenomenon. When it went down to one light, the 2nd one did not blink. I would like to add that the blinking isn't controlled like that of when the unit is being charged, it is very random and uncontrolled blinking. This blinking phenomenon is making it quite difficult to tell how much battery I have left on the unit since I can't tell if I have 3 lights or two of power. Out of a full charge it only lasted a little over 8 hours, which is strange considering the previous one lasted around 9-10. 

Would you have any idea as to why this is occurring Thomas?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

teddyshot said:


> It occurs after about 4 hours of use. At first it's starts blinking more rapidly, but then slows down over the course of 2 hours until the light completely turns off.
> 
> Update: it appears only the farthest right light does this blinking phenomenon. When it went down to one light, the 2nd one did not blink. I would like to add that the blinking isn't controlled like that of when the unit is being charged, it is very random and uncontrolled blinking. This blinking phenomenon is making it quite difficult to tell how much battery I have left on the unit since I can't tell if I have 3 lights or two of power. Out of a full charge it only lasted a little over 8 hours, which is strange considering the previous one lasted around 9-10.
> 
> Would you have any idea as to why this is occurring Thomas?


 
 C5 can be used in the case of a fully charged ten hours or more, depending on changes in all of your headphones, you are welcome to C5 is fully charged for the actual test.
  
 In C5 top three LED lights are used to tell the user's battery indicator, when you charge, he will blink until fully charged when you use, he will go out one by one according to the situation of electricity. From your description, I did not find a problem.
  
 It should be noted, with the LED to display power, is to rely on software to read the data and analog display, and the phone is not as precise or other products.


----------



## TeddyShot

thomas cayin said:


> In C5 top three LED lights are used to tell the user's battery indicator, when you charge, he will blink until fully charged when you use, he will go out one by one according to the situation of electricity. From your description, I did not find a problem.




Ok thanks for the reply, but what's happening to mine is that, when the farthest right LED would normally go out, it doesn't. Instead it starts blinking randomly, slowing down until it goes off. This takes about 2 hours.

And about the part where I said it was only lasting 8 hours, I was wrong it's lasting just as long as the previous one I had. I forgot I left it burning in for an hour.

Update: I charged up the unit a couple hours ago after it ran out of power. I've been using it for about 2 hours now. I'll see if it starts the blinking again.


----------



## pokenguyen

teddyshot said:


> Are the headphones you use high impedance? I tried low gain but I have to max out the volume to get it where I want.


 
 My setup is iFi Nano iDSD - Cayin C5 - HD650, I get enough volume at 6.5 low gain.


----------



## Schopenhauer

pokenguyen said:


> teddyshot said:
> 
> 
> > Are the headphones you use high impedance? I tried low gain but I have to max out the volume to get it where I want.
> ...


 
 I get enough volume at a little past 3 on low gain. But I'm a CAS-guy who sets his computer volume at 80%. And a streaming-man: Tidal volume at maxi.


----------



## TeddyShot

pokenguyen said:


> My setup is iFi Nano iDSD - Cayin C5 - HD650, I get enough volume at 6.5 low gain.




I've been testing low gain vs high gain on the Cayin C5. After testing, I also find 6.5 volume on low gain to be suitable. However, the music sounds slightly different on low gain vs high gain. I'm trying to figure out which sounds better. My comparison is using the 650s with 7 volume on low gain and 3.5 volume on high gain. So far I think it's sounds better on low gain but I'm unsure.

Update: it appears that it sounds cleaner on low gain, but on high gain it sounds punchier but more congested. I just found this article that appears to confirm this: http://www.headfonia.com/headfonia-tips-keep-your-amps-at-low-gain/

Well it's nice to know that my music will sound even better now that I switched to low gain.


----------



## rontant

I also use low gain with bass boost on most of the time. Only a few iems in my collection would sound good with high gain.


----------



## Francisk

I'm always on low gain which is enough to drive all my IEMs and headphones. I don't use the bass boost because I don't like the sound of it.


----------



## rontant

On warm sounding iems such as IM70, I would switch off bass boost but on "cold" ones such as Altone 200, my ears would  insist on having a bass boost.


----------



## thelonious58

I couldn't decide whether to order a FiiO E11K or an E12 (original) after reading lots of reviews online. Then I just stumbled across this review of the Cayin C5 and was amazed at how good it is supposed to sound. I have a few questions;
 I have ATHM50 and Sennheiser HD518 cans (I prefer the Sennheisers' more open, wider soundstage and warmer sound) but I also connect my ipod classic 160Gb to my stereo amp (Cambridge Audio A640 Azur Mk1 playing through a pair of Cambridge Audio Aero 2 loudspeakers.I am currently using a FiiO E06 and an L9 to improve the sound, but i notice that most people posting on this thread also use a DAC. I realise that the C5 is "only" an amp and that neither my cans nor my 60W stereo amp need amplification as such, but before taking the plunge, I need to know whether I would benefit from using the C5 without a DAC, as this is not a path I had considered treading due to the extra cost involved.
 I would be very glad and grateful to read your replies!


----------



## thelonious58

At last, a poster who doesn't use a DAC ! I just posted a question a moment ago about whether the C5's positive effect on sound quality would be as noticeable with just an ipod classic 160Gb, an L9 and a pair of Sennheiser 518s or ATHM50s?
 Obviously your reference Senns benefit greatly even without a DAC, but do you think my less illustrious cans would also benefit significantly? I listen mainly to classical and jazz
 Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oktyabr

I wish the C5 had the DAC capabilities of the C6, or rather a C6 upgraded model with the powerful build of the C5.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Given the exceptional quality of the C5, I'm interested in the (seemingly) new Cayin HA-3 desktop amplifier + dac. The build looks gorgeous, in keeping, I suppose, with the C5 and C6. However, I can't find much in the way of evaluative infomation. The specs have been provided by various eBay sellers, but I haven't found any impressions/reviews. Has anyone here heard this thing? Perhaps Ibby could point us in the right direction.


----------



## Oktyabr

schopenhauer said:


> Given the exceptional quality of the C5, I'm interested in the (seemingly) new Cayin HA-3 desktop amplifier + dac. The build looks gorgeous, in keeping, I suppose, with the C5 and C6. However, I can't find much in the way of evaluative infomation. The specs have been provided by various eBay sellers, but I haven't found any impressions/reviews. Has anyone here heard this thing? Perhaps Ibby could point us in the right direction.


 
 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is all I could find but no "serious" reviews yet:

 http://www.amazon.com/Cayin-Spark-HA-3-PCM1792-Headphone/dp/B00G50V61Q


----------



## Schopenhauer

oktyabr said:


> I wish the C5 had the DAC capabilities of the C6, or rather a C6 upgraded model with the powerful build of the C5.


 
 The HA-3 seems to be exactly that. Only with even moar power and TUBES! The drawback being - if it's a drawback - that it isn't portable. But who needs portability when the damn thing stops you in your tracks?


----------



## Oktyabr

schopenhauer said:


> The HA-3 seems to be exactly that. Only with even moar power and TUBES! The drawback being - if it's a drawback - that it isn't portable. But who needs portability when the damn thing stops you in your tracks?


 
 Nah, I have my "portable" headphones and part of picking them was being good sounding straight out of the jack of my phone (Yamaha RHM5A or possibly my ATH-M50).

 I'm more interested in desktop amplification and possibly DAC.  I have more than a few DACs to choose from already (internal) but wouldn't mind one that could easily plug and play with a laptop when I'm away from home.

 I'm interested in this thread because whether my desktop headphones need it or not I'd rather spend money on an amp with way more than enough power than one that barely meets the requirements.  Does it have to be a desktop amp?  Not for me, it doesn't.  Some portable amps (and amp/dacs) are getting to the point now where they can be used quite well as a desktop amplifier, even surpassing desktop only amps in the same price bracket or higher.  Throw a DAC in it (doesn't have to be expensive, only capable), for not much more price and I'm even more interested.  Tubes?  Sure!!!  But that pretty much eliminates the "portable" bracket.

 Good power, well built, big bang for the buck.  Portable is a bonus in my book but not a requirement


----------



## TeddyShot

teddyshot said:


> Ok thanks for the reply, but what's happening to mine is that, when the farthest right LED would normally go out, it doesn't. Instead it starts blinking randomly, slowing down until it goes off. This takes about 2 hours.
> 
> And about the part where I said it was only lasting 8 hours, I was wrong it's lasting just as long as the previous one I had. I forgot I left it burning in for an hour.
> 
> Update: I charged up the unit a couple hours ago after it ran out of power. I've been using it for about 2 hours now. I'll see if it starts the blinking again.




I thought the problem wouldn't persist after 4 hours of use but it did begin again. It doesn't stop blinking until after a couple hours, after which there are only two solid lights, then it goes to one light and turns off quickly afterward. Normally I wouldn't even mind such a small problem, but it's becoming difficult to tell how much battery I have left unless I count the total time I've been using it, which can become somewhat of a pain when I have multiple listening sessions on one charge.


----------



## Schopenhauer

oktyabr said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > The HA-3 seems to be exactly that. Only with even moar power and TUBES! The drawback being - if it's a drawback - that it isn't portable. But who needs portability when the damn thing stops you in your tracks?
> ...


 
 You might try a Geek Out 450 as dac into a C5. That would cover portability and power. Plus you'd get an extra headamp in the process. I've tried the GO 1000 but didn't much care for its signature. Unfortunately, I returned it before I tried it as a dac only feeding another amp. People rave about its capacity as a dac.
  
 I use a Fiio E18 into the C5. GREAT sound, although that might have more to do with the C5. I haven't tried the line out on my microStreamer into the C5; I should do that. It's too bad the C6 doesn't have an audio line out. The red/silver + champagne gold would look incredible.


----------



## Schopenhauer

schopenhauer said:


> oktyabr said:
> 
> 
> > schopenhauer said:
> ...


 
 And I forgot to lament that the C6 is compatible only with Apple devices, so no CAS.


----------



## Oktyabr

schopenhauer said:


> And I forgot to lament that the C6 is compatible only with Apple devices, so no CAS.


 


 What?!?!  That's crazy!  I didn't notice that when I was looking at them on Amazon...


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Dear friends, I see you started talking CAYIN some of our other products. So, I think maybe you should look at this:http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso


----------



## Schopenhauer

thomas cayin said:


> Dear friends, I see you started talking CAYIN some of our other products. So, I think maybe you should look at this:http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso


 
 The N6 is certainly the dap I'll consider going forward, but I'm more interested in the HA-3. Nonetheless, point taken: We'll keep it OT.


----------



## Schopenhauer

So far the only headphone I've paired with the C5 has been LFF's Paradox Slants. I've been vocal about how I find the sound: Amazing. On Saturday I should receive both an Alpha Dog and a custom ZMF x Vibro. Then I'll have three T50rp mods in the house. What I'm excited to try is the same driver in three different housings (and three different tunings) with the C5. On the one hand, I should get an excellent feel for the differences among the mods. On the other, I should get a deep and thorough feel for the C5. The difficulty, of course, will be discerning the two.
  
 That should be possible, I think, by using the E18's amplifier, and alternatively, the HRT microStreamer's amp + dac. I would love to break out my H10, but there's not easy way to do it as I'm currently dislocated at the ancestral (parental) dwelling for the winter break. But that's no matter. Those two should more than suffice for figuring out the range of the C5's signature. Looks like I'm going to have a busy Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## thelonious58

Can anyone tell me how good the C5 sounds without a DAC, just from an Ipod Classic 160Gb with an L9 to bypass the Ipod's internal amp? Is there a noticeable improvement? I use Sennheiser HD518s and ATH-M50s - is it worth spending £100 on a C5 to partner such budget headphones?


----------



## Francisk

Don't have the exact setup you requested but my iPhone 4S > C5 > Sennheiser HD600 sounds awesome


----------



## thelonious58

Thanks! That's good to know (even though the 650 is a high-end pair of cans compared to my HD518s!)


----------



## M-83

thomas cayin said:


> Dear friends, I see you started talking CAYIN some of our other products. So, I think maybe you should look at this:http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso


 
 Hi Thomas I live in UK- where can I get an N6 please?


----------



## Kerouac

m-83 said:


> Hi Thomas I live in UK- where can I get an N6 please?


 
 You could order it over here:
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-n6-dsd-lossless-music-player-pcm1792a-chip-dsd.html
 Imo this is a very reliable seller. Can't find a seller in EU though...but maybe Thomas knows...


----------



## M-83

kerouac said:


> You could order it over here:
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-n6-dsd-lossless-music-player-pcm1792a-chip-dsd.html
> Imo this is a very reliable seller. Can't find a seller in EU though...but maybe Thomas knows...


 

 OK thanks. Have you experience of ordering from there?


----------



## Kerouac

m-83 said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > You could order it over here:
> ...


 
 Yep...ordered my C&C BH2 amp and an interconnect cable over there about a year ago. Everything went smooth and they were very friendly and helpfull when I asked them some questions by mail...


----------



## vince741

@ M-83 : They are an official Cayin seller and I ordered my C5 there. It took 10 days to arrive to France and they undervalue the package. No scratch on the box and I don't have any issue with my C5.


----------



## Kerouac

vince741 said:


> and they undervalue the package.


 
 Yep, same with me (they send it as a gift to avoid taxes when I asked them). I don't know about the insurance part when it shouldn't have arrived though...


----------



## M-83

vince741 said:


> @ M-83 : They are an official Cayin seller and I ordered my C5 there. It took 10 days to arrive to France and they undervalue the package. No scratch on the box and I don't have any issue with my C5.


 

 Thanks Vince good to know


----------



## M-83

kerouac said:


> Yep...ordered my C&C BH2 amp and an interconnect cable over there about a year ago. Everything went smooth and they were very friendly and helpfull when I asked them some questions by mail...


 

 Ok great thanks I'll drop them a line to enquire


----------



## Schopenhauer

m-83 said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > You could order it over here:
> ...


 
 I ordered my C5 from them via Amazon. No problems whatsoever. With Prime, it got here in two days. But that's because it was housed in a domestic warehouse.


----------



## Kerouac

@Schopenhauer
 Just saw that you sir have some very, very nice headphones for sale!
 Both HE500 & LCD2 (own the rw myself) are still 2 of my favourites up till now. Didn't the C5 drive them well?
 Can't believe you're selling them both for some ''closed back'' ones...however, good luck with the sale anyway!


----------



## surge

m-83 said:


> OK thanks. Have you experience of ordering from there?




got mine from them too.


----------



## surge

thelonious58 said:


> Can anyone tell me how good the C5 sounds without a DAC, just from an Ipod Classic 160Gb with an L9 to bypass the Ipod's internal amp? Is there a noticeable improvement? I use Sennheiser HD518s and ATH-M50s - is it worth spending £100 on a C5 to partner such budget headphones?




E gain will be little cos e weakest link is e ipod, unless u have an dac/amp to extract music digital, e internal dac/amp will narrow e sound alot. Try listening to a sound on cd n then on e ipod...I got e revelation in 2007...since then have not touch my ipod.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

m-83 said:


> Hi Thomas I live in UK- where can I get an N6 please?


 
 I suggest that you buy in the UK, because there our partners, and is legal only after CAYIN .SHENZHENAUDIO authorized agent in China, although they sell to the world through our products EBAY.
  
 However, if in the UK to buy, you may need to wait for some time because N6 very limited capacity in China has no inventory, we are stepping up production, is expected to be formally served to areas outside China in January N6.
  
 Such products are the most secure service.
  
 I will give the UK this auto purchase information on Monday.
  
 Thank you for your inquiry.


----------



## Schopenhauer

kerouac said:


> @Schopenhauer
> Just saw that you sir have some very, very nice headphones for sale!
> Both HE500 & LCD2 (own the rw myself) are still 2 of my favourites up till now. Didn't the C5 drive them well?
> Can't believe you're selling them both for some ''closed back'' ones...however, good luck with the sale anyway!


 
 Ugh, don't remind me! lol. I'm still on the fence about listing those. On the one hand, my recently got Paradox Slants make the LCD-2F redundant. The Slants are _that _good; in fact, I think they're superior to the Audezes. The Slants go just as deep, if not deeper, and have more presence in the highs. The imaging is holographic and more accurate, I think. At the same time, the Slants equal or best the HiFiMAN's strengths of naturalness, transparency and timbre. I hope to do a thorough write-up of the Slants soon. Luis Flores is a genius.
  
 On the other hand, I love both the HE-500 and the LCD-2F and would hate to see them go. I haven't had the heart to try them with the C5 yet, as I'm afraid I'd decide I have to keep them. (Of course, perhaps I should keep them!) This is because I'm sure the C5 will drive them brilliantly. Eventually I'll work up the courage to pair them. 
  
 Anyway, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  
 (On a related note, the Alpha Dogs were just delivered! Time to plug them into the C5! - Has anyone left impressions on the pairing yet?)


----------



## M-83

schopenhauer said:


> Ugh, don't remind me! lol. I'm still on the fence about listing those. On the one hand, my recently got Paradox Slants make the LCD-2F redundant. The Slants are _that _good; in fact, I think they're superior to the Audezes. The Slants go just as deep, if not deeper, and have more presence in the highs. The imaging is holographic and more accurate, I think. At the same time, the Slants equal or best the HiFiMAN's strengths of naturalness, transparency and timbre. I hope to do a thorough write-up of the Slants soon. Luis Flores is a genius.
> 
> On the other hand, I love both the HE-500 and the LCD-2F and would hate to see them go. I haven't had the heart to try them with the C5 yet, as I'm afraid I'd decide I have to keep them. (Of course, perhaps I should keep them!) This is because I'm sure the C5 will drive them brilliantly. Eventually I'll work up the courage to pair them.
> 
> ...


 

 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Alpha Dogs with C5- I have Alpha Prims with NFB-15 and am thinking of getting C5 for downstairs listening. Also want a DAP, but tied between Cayin N6 + C5 or Fiio X5 + Cayin C5. Having a hard time choosing which pairing to buy.  X5 is available via Amazon UK as is C5- which is a safer purchase back-up/returns wise than N6 via a Chinese reseller.
  
 Choices choices lol. Shame Cayin don't have an international reseller network in place yet.


----------



## TeddyShot

Update on my amp: I'm actually starting to enjoy the blinking light. At first I though it was a random occurrence, but after a couple tests I realized it always starts at the same time, which means I can accurately tell how much battery I have left. When it starts blinking is when it would normally go down to two lights. I showed it to my brother and he actually thought it was a cool feature as you know when your battery is going down.

 Well now I can enjoy my music with peace of mind


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> Ugh, don't remind me! lol. I'm still on the fence about listing those. On the one hand, my recently got Paradox Slants make the LCD-2F redundant. The Slants are _that_ good; in fact, I think they're superior to the Audezes. The Slants go just as deep, if not deeper, and have more presence in the highs. The imaging is holographic and more accurate, I think. At the same time, the Slants equal or best the HiFiMAN's strengths of naturalness, transparency and timbre. I hope to do a thorough write-up of the Slants soon. Luis Flores is a genius.
> 
> On the other hand, I love both the HE-500 and the LCD-2F and would hate to see them go. I haven't had the heart to try them with the C5 yet, as I'm afraid I'd decide I have to keep them. (Of course, perhaps I should keep them!) This is because I'm sure the C5 will drive them brilliantly. Eventually I'll work up the courage to pair them.
> 
> ...




I do hope you try out the amp with the HE-500, I've been interested in that headphone for some time.


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, don't remind me! lol. I'm still on the fence about listing those. On the one hand, my recently got Paradox Slants make the LCD-2F redundant. The Slants are _that_ good; in fact, I think they're superior to the Audezes. The Slants go just as deep, if not deeper, and have more presence in the highs. The imaging is holographic and more accurate, I think. At the same time, the Slants equal or best the HiFiMAN's strengths of naturalness, transparency and timbre. I hope to do a thorough write-up of the Slants soon. Luis Flores is a genius.
> ...


 
 Sure, I'll do that! I'm thinking I'm going to replace the HE-500 listing with a ZMF x Vibro listing. The Vibro might be too smooth and evened-out for my taste. Sounds like the driver is a baby rabbit's bottom. lol. The positive that it isn't fatiguing at all. But yeah, I'd love to get a listen to the HE-500 with the C5. I offered some thoughts on the HE-500 in post #244 (pg. 17) over on the Gustard H10 thread.


----------



## hucifer

C


m-83 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Alpha Dogs with C5- I have Alpha Prims with NFB-15 and am thinking of getting C5 for downstairs listening. Also want a DAP, but tied between Cayin N6 + C5 or Fiio X5 + Cayin C5. Having a hard time choosing which pairing to buy.  X5 is available via Amazon UK as is C5- which is a safer purchase back-up/returns wise than N6 via a Chinese reseller.
> 
> Choices choices lol. Shame Cayin don't have an international reseller network in place yet.


 
  
 The C5 is a very good portable alternative to the NFB-15. They're voiced quite similarly, IMO. The NFB-15 sounds just a bit warmer with richer bass, but the difference is small considering the disparity in size. 

 I haven't tried the X5 with any T50RP mods so I can't comment on how well it drives them, however the X1 > C5 > Mad Dogs sounds great.


----------



## M-83

hucifer said:


> The C5 is a very good portable alternative to the NFB-15. They're voiced quite similarly, IMO. The NFB-15 sounds just a bit warmer with richer bass, but the difference is small considering the disparity in size.
> 
> I haven't tried the X5 with any T50RP mods so I can't comment on how well it drives them, however the X1 > C5 > Mad Dogs sounds great.


 

 Thanks, I'm sold on the C5, now just need to choose one of the following :
  
 * Fiio X5 @ £290
  
 * Cayin N6 @ £387 (gulp)
  
 * iRiver AK100mk1 @ £300
  
 * iBasso DX50 @ £199


----------



## Kerouac

m-83 said:


> Thanks, I'm sold on the C5, now just need to choose one of the following :
> 
> * Fiio X5 @ £290
> 
> ...


 
 * X5 + C5 is a great combination imo, use it every day and loving it. Almost the same footprint.
 * Cayin N6 maybe doesn't benefit from an extra amp (waiting for reviews on SQ of that one)
 * AK100...don't know, never had/heard it
 * DX50...had it for almost a year and sold it when I got the DX90, which has much better SQ imo
  
 Good luck with making your choice...


----------



## Clipster

From the last couple posts, the x1 and the c5 could be a good combo?

I am considering the c5 over the e11k for the x1, am looking for some advice if this is a good idea or not?

It sounds that whatever the c5 is paired with, it sounds good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## On The And Of 1

clipster said:


> From the last couple posts, the x1 and the c5 could be a good combo?
> 
> I am considering the c5 over the e11k for the x1, am looking for some advice if this is a good idea or not?
> 
> ...




I have no experience of the X1, only the X3 with the C5.
This combination works very well IMO.

I have briefly paired the X3 with the E11k. Whilst both pairings are chalk and cheese to my ears, they are certainly worth consideration.

The C5 provides a more natural reproduction of sound with a wonderful large soundstage in depth and width transforming the listener to experience a live like performance. Although not bass shy it may not please bass heads.

On brief trial with the E11k, bass was more prominent, more of an in ear sound than 'out of head' experience. This conclusion was only formed from a short listen, maybe others can guide more accurately.


----------



## TeddyShot

clipster said:


> From the last couple posts, the x1 and the c5 could be a good combo?
> 
> I am considering the c5 over the e11k for the x1, am looking for some advice if this is a good idea or not?
> 
> ...




The X1 is similar to the X5 in many ways. The main difference being that the X5 has dual micro sd card slots while the X1 only has one, besides this the X5 has a far better amp for listening out of the headphone Jack. If your going to using the Line Out Jack (which I assume you will with the Cayin C5) the X1 is a great buy.


----------



## M-83

kerouac said:


> * X5 + C5 is a great combination imo, use it every day and loving it. Almost the same footprint.
> * Cayin N6 maybe doesn't benefit from an extra amp (waiting for reviews on SQ of that one)
> * AK100...don't know, never had/heard it
> * DX50...had it for almost a year and sold it when I got the DX90, which has much better SQ imo
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, I must ask though... what did you mean by "Cayin N6 maybe doesn't benefit from an extra amp" ?


----------



## Kerouac

> Thanks, I must ask though... what did you mean by "Cayin N6 maybe doesn't benefit from an extra amp" ?


 
 I meant that maybe the build in amps of the N6 deliver even better SQ on their own than when you stack it up with a C5.
 So, in that case you wouldn't need the C5 at all...


----------



## M-83

kerouac said:


> I meant that maybe the build in amps of the N6 deliver even better SQ on their own than when you stack it up with a C5.
> So, in that case you wouldn't need the C5 at all...


 

 Thanks I thought so, though I am not sure an N6 will sufficiently power Mrspeakers Alpha Prime headphones. I guess I can always buy without amp and see how I get on then get an amp if required.


----------



## mdiogofs

teddyshot said:


> The X1 is similar to the X5 in many ways. The main difference being that the X5 has dual micro sd card slots while the X1 only has one, besides this the X5 has a far better amp for listening out of the headphone Jack. If your going to using the Line Out Jack (which I assume you will with the Cayin C5) the X1 is a great buy.


 
 Oh, really?
  
 If i am just using line out it will not be much different from the X5? X5 is much more expensive than X1 for the sound difference not be that significative from line out...
  
 Are you being serious? (Not kidding, this made me want to try X1...X5 is too expensive and i prefere to use Spotify...)


----------



## TeddyShot

mdiogofs said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> If i am just using line out it will not be much different from the X5? X5 is much more expensive than X1 for the sound difference not be that significative from line out...
> 
> Are you being serious? (Not kidding, this made me want to try X1...X5 is too expensive and i prefere to use Spotify...)




The X1 still has some advantages that might make some prefer it. For example, it can be used as a DAC while the X1 cannot, and of course it's internal DAC is much better than the X1s so you'll get slightly better sound out of the line out. But if your not going to be using the DAC function of your PC or playing the highest quality music files, you might be better off with the X1.

As for spotify, I'm not sure if you can use it with the Fiio X1 as I've never heard of an app for it.


----------



## danelmix

All the good responses have got me curious. I am receiving my C5 tomorrow to pair with my AK100ii.  The Ak drives my SE846 nicely, but I got a pair of HE400i's and I think the C5 will give them a little more room to breathe. Keep ya posted. Dan


----------



## TeddyShot

As much as it pains me to do this, I'm going to have to let my Cayin C5 go. I want to see what desktop amplifiers can do for my Sennheiser 650s, but I can't save up for one without selling my C5. I'm not leaving this amp forever though, as I do plan to purchase one again after I buy a decent DAP.

As for anyone on the fence about getting this amp, you can find mine on sale on the HeadFi forums here if interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748271/cayin-c5-high-powered-portable-amplifier


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> I do hope you try out the amp with the HE-500, I've been interested in that headphone for some time.


 
 I gave it a sustained listen last night and was very surprised by the HE-500’s lack of synergy with the C5. Now, I don’t like to offer speculative, esoteric explanations of such phenomena since I don’t have a background in electrical engineering or acoustics. However, fwiw, I can say this. Because the HE-500 isn’t the most resolving of headphones – that is, doesn’t really provide a feast of detail – and because the C5 has a pronounced smooth signature, I think the pairing isn’t ideal. The HE-500 comes across as somewhat niggardly.
  
 I want to point out, again, that I think the C5 is a truly exceptional amplifier. I now offer this caveat: It’s an exceptional amplifier _with headphones that have a highly resolving signature_. The issue with the HE-500 + C5 combo isn’t that the latter is lacking in power. The C5 can put more than enough wattage into the HE-500. But while there’s volume to spare, the sound doesn’t have enough texture to make the combination interesting – at least not when you could use the C5 with the Paradox Slants or Alpha Dogs, or the HE-500 with the Gustard H10.


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> As much as it pains me to do this, I'm going to have to let my Cayin C5 go. I want to see what desktop amplifiers can do for my Sennheiser 650s, but I can't save up for one without selling my C5. I'm not leaving this amp forever though, as I do plan to purchase one again after I buy a decent DAP.
> 
> As for anyone on the fence about getting this amp, you can find mine on sale on the HeadFi forums here if interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748271/cayin-c5-high-powered-portable-amplifier


 
 Ah, that's too bad. For the time being, at least. What desktop are you considering?


----------



## Schopenhauer

m-83 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Alpha Dogs with C5- I have Alpha Prims with NFB-15 and am thinking of getting C5 for downstairs listening.


 
 I can say this much: The Alpha Dog + C5 pairing is stellar. Highly recommended. I hope to give some more detailed reflections in the future.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> Ah, that's too bad. For the time being, at least. What desktop are you considering?




The Schiit Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2. As for the former, I could afford immedietly after selling the C5 but for the latter (which I've heard good things about with the 650s) I would need to save up a little bit longer.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> I gave it a sustained listen last night and was very surprised by the HE-500’s lack of synergy with the C5. Now, I don’t like to offer speculative, esoteric explanations of such phenomena since I don’t have a background in electrical engineering or acoustics. However, fwiw, I can say this. Because the HE-500 isn’t the most resolving of headphones – that is, doesn’t really provide a feast of detail – and because the C5 has a pronounced smooth signature, I think the pairing isn’t ideal. The HE-500 comes across as somewhat niggardly.
> 
> I want to point out, again, that I think the C5 is a truly exceptional amplifier. I now want to offer this caveat: It’s an exceptional amplifier _with headphones that have a highly resolving signature_. The issue with the HE-500 + C5 combo isn’t that the latter is lacking in power. The C5 can put more than enough wattage into the HE-500. But while there’s volume to spare, the sound doesn’t have enough texture to make the combination interesting – at least not when you could use the C5 with the Paradox Slants or Alpha Dogs, or the HE-500 with the Gustard H10.




Interesting. I've been curious about the HE-500 for a while now because of the excellent sub bass response of the drivers. Something that the 650s lack (despite their excellent bass reproduction). Of course I may give the 500s a chance once I get a desktop amplifier.


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> Interesting. I've been curious about the HE-500 for a while now because of the excellent sub bass response of the drivers. Something that the 650s lack (despite their excellent bass reproduction). Of course I may give the 500s a chance once I get a desktop amplifier.


 
 While the sub bass response on the 500s is among the best I've heard, it's a bit lean in the mid-bass. Something to keep in mind. In this respect, I find the HE-500 and the Alpha Dogs tonally similar, although I think the latter are far more resolving.


----------



## TeddyShot

Does anyone here know how well the Schiit Asgard 2 goes with the Sennheiser 650s? Also a comparison with the Cayin C5 would be useful.


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> Does anyone here know how well the Schiit Asgard 2 goes with the Sennheiser 650s? Also a comparison with the Cayin C5 would be useful.


 
 I've certainly heard good things about the HD650 + H10 combo. The H10 is also easier to custom to a variety of headphones with its pregain settings. If I had an HD650, I'd run an H10/C5 playoff for you. I can say Schiit gear is solid. The new Magni 2 Über is suppoed to be damn important. And is $100 cheaper than the Asgard 2.
  
 EDIT: Oh, and if you wanted to acquire an HE-500 in the future, I know that the H10 drives it excellently.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> I've certainly heard good things about the HD650 + H10 combo. The H10 is also easier to custom to a variety of headphones with its pregain settings. If I had an HD650, I'd run an H10/C5 playoff for you. I can say Schiit gear is solid. The new Magni 2 Über is suppoed to be damn important. And is $100 cheaper than the Asgard 2.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and if you wanted to acquire an HE-500 in the future, I know that the H10 drives it excellently.




My budget is in the $200-$300 range. Do you know of any other Amps that go well with the 650s?


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > I've certainly heard good things about the HD650 + H10 combo. The H10 is also easier to custom to a variety of headphones with its pregain settings. If I had an HD650, I'd run an H10/C5 playoff for you. I can say Schiit gear is solid. The new Magni 2 Über is suppoed to be damn important. And is $100 cheaper than the Asgard 2.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/261520921654?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4467&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI261520921654.N19.S2.M-39449.R1.TR1. Just 50USD over your budget but with free expedited shipping via DHL. I bought from this guy and he's solid. Really, I don't know of any other amp that could best it. In your price range, and restricting ourselves to desktop amps, I'd say the H10 is THE amp. But don't just take my word for it. Check out http://www.head-fi.org/t/735828/gustard-h10-high-current-discrete-class-a-output-stage-headphone-amplifier. PM me with any other questions. I'll be thinking about OTL options.


----------



## Schopenhauer

teddyshot said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > I've certainly heard good things about the HD650 + H10 combo. The H10 is also easier to custom to a variety of headphones with its pregain settings. If I had an HD650, I'd run an H10/C5 playoff for you. I can say Schiit gear is solid. The new Magni 2 Über is suppoed to be damn important. And is $100 cheaper than the Asgard 2.
> ...


 
 Though, if I were you, then I would stretch my budget (because I always stretch my budget), and try one of Cayin's desktop amps. Like the HA-3! And then share your impressions! Then I'll finally know what it sounds like! lol. But there's also the Cayin HA-1A, which should work well with the HD650. Pollychen sells both.


----------



## M-83

schopenhauer said:


> I can say this much: The Alpha Dog + C5 pairing is stellar. Highly recommended. I hope to give some more detailed reflections in the future.


 

 Awesome, I've a Cayin C 5 on order, should be here Friday I'll let you know how I get on with Alpha Primes.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> Though, if I were you, then I would stretch my budget (because I always stretch my budget), and try one of Cayin's desktop amps. Like the HA-3! And then share your impressions! Then I'll finally know what it sounds like! lol. But there's also the Cayin HA-1A, which should work well with the HD650. Pollychen sells both.




I'd love to stretch my budget but I'm unemployed at the moment lol, $200-$300 is the most I can afford.


----------



## CalvinXC

Happy New Year guys... Hope you're enjouying your C5 during the new year...


----------



## danelmix

I got my C5 today. Paired it with my Ak100ii and HE400i.  Brought these cans to life. Really nice soundstage. The bass boost is excellent. I'm a big Dave Mathews fan, the amp took the listen to a new level. Bliss!. Gonna give my SE846 a try next.


----------



## Schopenhauer

m-83 said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > I can say this much: The Alpha Dog + C5 pairing is stellar. Highly recommended. I hope to give some more detailed reflections in the future.
> ...


 
 Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## AdDicTiVe

need advice between c5 & e12 for denon ah-d5000.
Tq


----------



## danelmix

Update...The AK100ii + Moon Audio Silver Dragon + SE846 with the addition of the _*Caylin C5 Headphone Amp*_ == A way more expanded sound stage,  below 50hz bass throw is phenomenal.  Really makes the 846 a more exciting listen where as with only the AK100ii I found them (846) to be just a little to linear sounding.  Meaning nothing popped.  I initially bought the Caylin for my HE400i's as the AK just wasn't making them sing. Looks like I have a brick to carry now. But damn does it sound good! Happy New Year.


----------



## Schopenhauer

danelmix said:


> Update...The AK100ii + Moon Audio Silver Dragon + SE846 with the addition of the _*Caylin C5 Headphone Amp*_ == A way more expanded sound stage,  below 50hz bass throw is phenomenal.  Really makes the 846 a more exciting listen where as with only the AK100ii I found them (846) to be just a little to linear sounding.  Meaning nothing popped.  I initially bought the Caylin for my HE400i's as the AK just wasn't making them sing. Looks like I have a brick to carry now. But damn does it sound good! Happy New Year.


 
 Excellent! It's an exciting little amp. It's good to hear it pairs well with upscale IEMs.


----------



## ld26

My decision of purchasing the C5 has been put on hold for a while now because my question hasn't been answered: Will the C5 improve the soundstage of open headphones like my HD558 (w/ foam mod)? I feel that the soundstage of the HD558 when running off the Fiio E10k is a bit short in depth. I'd like the music to be put a bit further back but I'm not sure of the HD558's capability. I appreciate the answers from those who own these.


----------



## TeddyShot

ld26 said:


> My decision of purchasing the C5 has been put on hold for a while now because my question hasn't been answered: Will the C5 improve the soundstage of open headphones like my HD558 (w/ foam mod)? I feel that the soundstage of the HD558 when running off the Fiio E10k is a bit short in depth. I'd like the music to be put a bit further back but I'm not sure of the HD558's capability. I appreciate the answers from those who own these.




Have you tried the foam mod? It will improve the soundstage a bit on the 558s. Now the Cayin C5 brings more soundstage out of headphones, while still retaining rich detail and increasing seperation.


----------



## ld26

teddyshot said:


> Have you tried the foam mod?


 
 Yes, I did mention this in my post. It seems like the amp section of the E10k is rather mediocre. The C5 will for sure improve upon the E10k but I don't know if the improvement is large enough to be worth it.


----------



## TeddyShot

ld26 said:


> Yes, I did mention this in my post. It seems like the amp section of the E10k is rather mediocre. The C5 will for sure improve upon the E10k but I don't know if the improvement is large enough to be worth it.




Ah sorry I didn't notice that on my first read. Well I did try the Fiio E12 which I do believe shares some characteristics with the E10k, mainly the darker more intimate sound but mediocre sound stage. I tested the E12 with my 598s and I did not like how narrow the soundstage was with it. The Cayin C5 is known for its superb soundstage, and when I tried it with my 598s, I noticed a dramatic difference.


----------



## ld26

teddyshot said:


> Ah sorry I didn't notice that on my first read. Well I did try the Fiio E12 which I do believe shares some characteristics with the E10k, mainly the darker more intimate sound but mediocre sound stage. I tested the E12 with my 598s and I did not like how narrow the soundstage was with it. The Cayin C5 is known for its superb soundstage, and when I tried it with my 598s, I noticed a dramatic difference.


 
 That's awesome. Many thanks! I'll order the C5 next week. I hope it pairs well with the E10k's DAC section.


----------



## Lohb

subbed


----------



## danelmix

After 4 days with my C5, mostly listening at the gym with my SE846. I couldn't be happier. Expanded sound stage is worth every penny alone. The amp brings a level of excitement to the 846's  that is just fantastic.  The whole reason i bought it was for my HE400i's, now I'm glued to it!


----------



## Bark Snarly

Received my c5 today, I'll try and compare it to the amp section of the apex glacier. Gonna be a bit tricky as I don't really have a great source (DAC in the glacier is probably the nicest sounding and it doesn't have a proper line out so it will be double amping if I use the c5 with it).

First impressions of this amp are nice though, really adds some punch and dynamics to the sound!


----------



## Koolpep

I have ordered one too. got a great deal for $140 on eBay so just snapped it up.
  
 But it should take a while until it's here. Can't wait to see what it does to my headphones 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Schopenhauer

bark snarly said:


> Received my c5 today, I'll try and compare it to the amp section of the apex glacier. Gonna be a bit tricky as I don't really have a great source (DAC in the glacier is probably the nicest sounding and it doesn't have a proper line out so it will be double amping if I use the c5 with it).
> 
> First impressions of this amp are nice though, really adds some punch and dynamics to the sound!





koolpep said:


> I have ordered one too. got a great deal for $140 on eBay so just snapped it up.
> 
> But it should take a while until it's here. Can't wait to see what it does to my headphones
> 
> ...



Welcome! The C5 is the champagne of portable budget amps.


----------



## Kerouac

schopenhauer said:


> Welcome! The C5 is the champagne of portable budget amps.


 
 Yes, it really is indeed...

 Still on the fence for a E12A, although I'm afraid that I might be disappointed with the SQ of it compared to the C5.
 Batterylife of E12A is much better (20hrs) though...


----------



## AudioGG

Yup if want a bigger soundstage with clean and crisp sound the c5 is it, it's amazing for the price


----------



## Koolpep

kerouac said:


> Yes, it really is indeed...
> 
> Still on the fence for a E12A, although I'm afraid that I might be disappointed with the SQ of it compared to the C5.
> Batterylife of E12A is much better (20hrs) though...


 

 If it's champagne for the ears, then it;'s my thing, even though I prefer beer or a good wine usually.
  
 Battery life can be an issue I guess, I mean, pushing out 800mW per channel into 32 Ohms (!!!) on a mobile device is pretty amazing, doing that for 10-12 hours with a paltry 1000mAH battery is actually quite a feat.
  
 Looking forward stacking it soon


----------



## CalvinXC

danelmix said:


> After 4 days with my C5, mostly listening at the gym with my SE846. I couldn't be happier. Expanded sound stage is worth every penny alone. The amp brings a level of excitement to the 846's  that is just fantastic.  The whole reason i bought it was for my HE400i's, now I'm glued to it!



 


Did you get any noise floor from the 846? Even a faint one? I'm having problem with my 535ltd that it picks up noise from it. Well, not very loud but I'm that ocd.. 

I also tried different 535 and a 846 with it, it did make some noise, but more obvious on both the 535s.. 

If I'm the only one then I'll send my C5 back for warranty claim..


----------



## Prolificaudio

Does anyone have any reference to how this compares to the jdl  c5?? I have no idea which one to buy.


----------



## Koolpep

prolificaudio said:


> Does anyone have any reference to how this compares to the jdl  c5?? I have no idea which one to buy.


 

 Can give you a comparison once I get my Cayin C5 with the JDSLabs C5D but I guess delivery will take at least a week or two, so you would need some patience...


----------



## danelmix

calvinxc said:


> danelmix said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 days with my C5, mostly listening at the gym with my SE846. I couldn't be happier. Expanded sound stage is worth every penny alone. The amp brings a level of excitement to the 846's  that is just fantastic.  The whole reason i bought it was for my HE400i's, now I'm glued to it!
> ...


 
 Can't say I notice any noise. BUT, a big but, I am 25yrs in a recording studio and my ears don't pick up subtle hiss at all.  I am not the best judge for noise floor, lol.


----------



## CalvinXC

danelmix said:


> Can't say I notice any noise. BUT, a big but, I am 25yrs in a recording studio and my ears don't pick up subtle hiss at all.  I am not the best judge for noise floor, lol.



 


That's weird then, many have been telling me its dead silent when no music is playing. But that's not the case here, faint noise is there when i plug in my earphone (of course when the amp is switched on).


----------



## danelmix

Listening to the amp as I type this. To my ear it's dead silent. The dynamic of the black is so deep, when any instrument breaks in, it's from a steep floor. If you got noise, I'd send it back. Of course after you troubleshoot it, cables etc....


----------



## CalvinXC

Quote:


danelmix said:


> Listening to the amp as I type this. To my ear it's dead silent. The dynamic of the black is so deep, when any instrument breaks in, it's from a steep floor. If you got noise, I'd send it back. Of course after you troubleshoot it, cables etc....


 
 I haven't receive my SPC interconnect, still at apartment's management. The last suspect is the amp itself, because Jaben's SE535 and SE836 have the same issue.


----------



## danelmix

I am cranking the pot full with a song on pause. It's silent.


----------



## CalvinXC

danelmix said:


> I am cranking the pot full with a song on pause. It's silent.



 


I think the C5 is really that good though. Surely returning this one..


----------



## thelonious58

So the C5 works well with your HD598s - what volume setting do you use it at, and do you use low gain? I find that the HD598s have plenty of volume on my Ipod Classic 160Gb, but I would like to improve the soundstage even further (currently using a Fiio E06 with an L9 cable to bypass the Ipod's internal amp)
 Several people on this thread have said that the 598s don't really benefit much from amping (unlike their bigger 300 Ohm brothers!)
 Hoping you will reply!
  


> Teddy Shot


----------



## TeddyShot

thelonious58 said:


> So the C5 works well with your HD598s - what volume setting do you use it at, and do you use low gain? I find that the HD598s have plenty of volume on my Ipod Classic 160Gb, but I would like to improve the soundstage even further (currently using a Fiio E06 with an L9 cable to bypass the Ipod's internal amp)
> Several people on this thread have said that the 598s don't really benefit much from amping (unlike their bigger 300 Ohm brothers!)
> Hoping you will reply!




I used it on low gain around 4.5 volume depending on the genre. I did try the 598s with the Fiio E06 some time ago but it didn't improve the sound much, the Cayin C5 made a huge difference, especially in soundstage. And it's true that the 598s won't benefit as heavily from amping as its bigger brothers, but that's mainly because the 598s are much more efficient.


----------



## thelonious58

teddyshot said:


> I used it on low gain around 4.5 volume depending on the genre. I did try the 598s with the Fiio E06 some time ago but it didn't improve the sound much, the Cayin C5 made a huge difference, especially in soundstage. And it's true that the 598s won't benefit as heavily from amping as its bigger brothers, but that's mainly because the 598s are much more efficient.


 
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Thanks for your extremely prompt and helpful reply![/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Were those settings and soundstage used for an ipod? Would you class your listening volumes as "sensible" (i.e not overly loud)?[/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]I presume you used an L9 or similar to bypass the ipod's own amp?[/size]
 [size=12.7272720336914px]Thanks again[/size]


----------



## TeddyShot

thelonious58 said:


> [SIZE=12.7272720336914px]Thanks for your extremely prompt and helpful reply![/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12.7272720336914px]Were those settings and soundstage used for an ipod? Would you class your listening volumes as "sensible" (i.e not overly loud)?[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12.7272720336914px]I presume you used an L9 or similar to bypass the ipod's own amp?[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12.7272720336914px]Thanks again[/SIZE]




Yes I ran the C5 off an iPod Touch 3g with an L9 cable. My listening volume is not overly loud in my opinion, but of couse that's very subjective from person to person.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Has anyone paired the C5 with the HE-6? I'm really curious for the following reasons. (1) Some people (e.g. Mike from Headfonia) claim that the Fiio E12 can competently drive the HE-6. (2) The superior specs of the HE-6, or at least that supposedly it has a hot treble, make me think that it could pair better with the C5 than does the HE-500. The HE-6 might be resolving enough. EDIT. (3) The high gain setting on the C5 is powerful as frack.


----------



## TeddyShot

schopenhauer said:


> Has anyone paired the C5 with the HE-6? I'm really curious for the following reasons. (1) Some people (e.g. Mike from Headfonia) claim that the Fiio E12 can competently drive the HE-6. (2) The superior specs of the HE-6, or at least that supposedly it has a hot treble, make me think that it could pair better with the C5 than does the HE-500. The HE-6 might be resolving enough. EDIT. (3) The high gain setting on the C5 is powerful as frack.




Well the Cayin C5 is slightly more powerful than the Fiio E12, so I suppose it would drive it quite well.


----------



## hucifer

teddyshot said:


> Well the Cayin C5 is slightly more powerful than the Fiio E12, so I suppose it would drive it quite well.


 
 Other way around, actually. E12 is rated at 880mw @ 32 Ω, compared to C5's 800mw.


----------



## peter123

hucifer said:


> Other way around, actually. E12 is rated at 880mw @ 32 Ω, compared to C5's 800mw.




Yes but when comparing them the C5 offers atleast the same amount of power (I'd say even more).


----------



## Xdaggersoul

Anyone here uses a external portable dac connected to a ipod classic?


----------



## surge

schopenhauer said:


> While the sub bass response on the 500s is among the best I've heard, it's a bit lean in the mid-bass. Something to keep in mind. In this respect, I find the HE-500 and the Alpha Dogs tonally similar, although I think the latter are far more resolving.



had e he500 n loved everything abt its sound....but ultimately suttender to e wt n clamp force. After an hour it felt like some crazy fello is trying to squeeze my brains out.


----------



## Lohb

surge said:


> had e he500 n loved everything abt its sound....but ultimately suttender to e wt n clamp force. After an hour it felt like some crazy fello is trying to squeeze my brains out.


 

 All  you had to do was stretch the headband out the way by hand to reduce the clamp. It was sprung stainless steel, so it would not snap.


----------



## bzippy

all this talk about the massive soundstage makes me wonder if it's TOO much, like unnatural and gimicky? anyway i just placed my C5 order via Amazon today and should have it by Sunday. so i'll see for myself.
  
 and i may or may not also have a used E12 v1 (sub bass boost) on it's way to me. if it does come i'll be able to directly compare. but i can only keep one, so will this battle be won by separation & soundstage (C5) or bass boost design (E12)? stay tuned . . .
  
  
 the rest of the rig is an X3 and a set of HD600's.


----------



## AudioGG

bzippy said:


> all this talk about the massive soundstage makes me wonder if it's TOO much, like unnatural and gimicky? anyway i just placed my C5 order via Amazon today and should have it by Sunday. so i'll see for myself.
> 
> and i may or may not also have a used E12 v1 (sub bass boost) on it's way to me. if it does come i'll be able to directly compare. but i can only keep one, so will this battle be won by separation & soundstage (C5) or bass boost design (E12)? stay tuned . . .
> 
> ...


 you gonna be surprised at how well the soundstage is presented it's very good on my 650's I think the c5 and the 400i would be perfect as people say the soundstage is narrow as for bass boost it's less boomy compared to the e12 but still very natural sounding if you heard the ifi dac and amp it's on par but a bit bigger soundstage.


----------



## Lohb

Grabbing mine this week to pair with my own Fostex T50RP modded cans....cheaper than ebay ....happy happy !


----------



## Schopenhauer

lohb said:


> Grabbing mine this week to pair with my own Fostex T50RP modded cans....cheaper than ebay ....happy happy !


 
 What T50RP mod do you have? Or do you mean you modded them yourself?


----------



## Lohb

schopenhauer said:


> What T50RP mod do you have? Or do you mean you modded them yourself?


 

 Yep, my own modded pair.


----------



## Schopenhauer

schopenhauer said:


> lohb said:
> 
> 
> > Grabbing mine this week to pair with my own Fostex T50RP modded cans....cheaper than ebay ....happy happy !
> ...


 
 Oh wait, my bad. We talked about that on the LCD-2 board. It's your own mod with an Audezesque tuning, right?


----------



## Lohb

schopenhauer said:


> Oh wait, my bad. We talked about that on the LCD-2 board. It's your own mod with an Audezesque tuning, right?


 

 Yep, darker, treble edge tamed. Looking for expanded sound-stage with C5.


----------



## Schopenhauer

lohb said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > What T50RP mod do you have? Or do you mean you modded them yourself?
> ...


 
 Excellent. My experience of the C5 paired with variations on the T50RP has been positive. I think the C5 does wonders for the T50RP's tendency for glare/etch in 5kHz-6kHz.


----------



## Lohb

schopenhauer said:


> Excellent. My experience of the C5 paired with variations on the T50RP has been positive. I think the C5 does wonders for the T50RP's tendency for glare/etch in 5kHz-6kHz.


 

 Yep, that is always my concern up-stream...avoiding any bite added to the upper-end... so this little wonder box C5 is looking great for the price.
 Just found a dealer locally to get it.


----------



## Schopenhauer

lohb said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, my bad. We talked about that on the LCD-2 board. It's your own mod with an Audezesque tuning, right?
> ...


 
 If the treble's been tamed, you won't need the C5's smoothness. But the soundstaging should be great. Both the Alpha Dogs and the Slant can sound downright cavernous with the C5.


----------



## Schopenhauer

lohb said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. My experience of the C5 paired with variations on the T50RP has been positive. I think the C5 does wonders for the T50RP's tendency for glare/etch in 5kHz-6kHz.
> ...


 
 I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the pairing. I found the C5 + ZMF x Vibro to be a little too veiled for my taste. That had to do with that particular Vibro's tuning, however.


----------



## Kerouac

Lol, just discovered a new formula:
 Cayin C5 soundstage x Tralucent 1p2 soundstage = soundstage2
  
 Tried the 1p2 (which I received 2 days ago) also with X5/Pico Power. I think that combination gives slightly more detail, but I prefer the ''warmer touch'' and expanded soundstage of the C5. Btw, with my (bass shy) RTi1 I use the C5 with bass boost, imo the 1p2 sounds much better without it...


----------



## Koolpep

kerouac said:


> Lol, just discovered a new formula:
> 
> 
> Cayin C5 soundstage x Tralucent 1p2 soundstage = soundstage2
> ...




May I ask how much the 1p2 is?

Cheers,
K


----------



## Kerouac

koolpep said:


> May I ask how much the 1p2 is?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
 Well, I bought mine on HF for $700. New I think (not sure) they're ± $1200.

 Mine came with a (not so good sounding) stock Westone cable. Changed it for a Rhapsodio Panther MK2 cable and put some JVC spiral dot (M) tips on them => magic to my ears...They pop up at HF regularly, but I really would advise you to buy it with a decent/good cable.


----------



## Koolpep

kerouac said:


> Well, I bought mine on HF for $700. New I think (not sure) they're ± $1200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing. Many thanks for your answer.

Cheers,
K


----------



## Lohb

schopenhauer said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the pairing. I found the C5 + ZMF x Vibro to be a little too veiled for my taste. That had to do with that particular Vibro's tuning, however.


 

 That is the thing with T50RP, you can easily mod the entire spectrum of sound as your hardware changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got a woodie T50RP in the works...delayed it far too long.


----------



## Schopenhauer

lohb said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the pairing. I found the C5 + ZMF x Vibro to be a little too veiled for my taste. That had to do with that particular Vibro's tuning, however.
> ...


 
 That sounds sweet. a la Smeggy? or ZMF?


----------



## Koolpep

I just unboxed my Cayin C5. I love the packaging. Unlike the usual Chinese budget things. Very well laid out and all carton and not highly toxic glossy stuff. Hats off to Cayin for that. Stylish and environmentally friendly.
  
 Now just need to find the babbery to charge... (see photo)


----------



## Thomas Cayin

koolpep said:


> I just unboxed my Cayin C5. I love the packaging. Unlike the usual Chinese budget things. Very well laid out and all carton and not highly toxic glossy stuff. Hats off to Cayin for that. Stylish and environmentally friendly.
> 
> Now just need to find the babbery to charge... (see photo)


 
  
 Thank you for your appreciation, you want to hear further comments on the C5. Thank you for your choice again.


----------



## Koolpep

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you for your appreciation, you want to hear further comments on the C5. Thank you for your choice again.


 

 Absolutely. I hope to do some listening after lunch, when everything is charged properly and give it some exercise..
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Koolpep

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you for your appreciation, you want to hear further comments on the C5. Thank you for your choice again.


 

@Thomas lbyy  Is it ok to charge the C5 on a 2.4A USB port? Or is it recommended to use the normal 1A or less?
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Rozenberg

koolpep said:


> @Thomas lbyy
> Is it ok to charge the C5 on a 2.4A USB port? Or is it recommended to use the normal 1A or less?
> 
> Cheers,
> K




I'd recommend the 2A.
Mine has this ticking sound coming from inside when charged with less than 2A that's why I was kinda worried


----------



## Lohb

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you for your appreciation, you want to hear further comments on the C5. Thank you for your choice again.


 

 Oh, that's always nice when the designer is on the thread. Your amp is looking great from impressions, well done !


----------



## Koolpep

rozenberg said:


> I'd recommend the 2A.
> Mine has this ticking sound coming from inside when charged with less than 2A that's why I was kinda worried


 

 Cool, thanks, charging it now...taking it's time


----------



## Koolpep

Initial feedback:
  
*Listening with:*
 Fiio X5
 OPCC interconnect cable
 Cayin C5
  
*Listening on:*
 Ultimate Ears UE900s
  
*Listening to:*
 Trance/EDM in WAV 16/44.1 uncompressed
  
Early observations:
 The C5...
 ...really drives the UE900s well, they have pleasant bass and all frequencies are well presented (not an easy thing with these headphones)
 ...has a very nice expansive soundstage
 ...has a lovely *black* background
 ...has a lot of power ( I can't listen louder than 2.5 of 10 on LOW gain), can't wait to try my full-size cans at home with it
 ...has a very nice volume wheel, precise, resistant enough and pleasant to use
 ...has a genius bass boost that sounds really good on the UE900s (not really needed but I like it sometimes with these headphones specifically).
  
 For the price I paid this is an amazing amp. 
  
 Am very happy and will add more impressions with full size cans later.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## twister6

koolpep said:


> I just unboxed my Cayin C5. I love the packaging. Unlike the usual Chinese budget things. Very well laid out and all carton and not highly toxic glossy stuff. Hats off to Cayin for that. Stylish and environmentally friendly.
> 
> Now just need to find the babbery to charge... (see photo)


 
  
 If you are impressed with this packaging, you will be VERY impressed with this one:
  

  
 ... and not just the packaging, but also the content of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Consider the WOW effect when you pair up your C5 with X5, N6 takes it to the whole new HIGH level!!!


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> If you are impressed with this packaging, you will be VERY impressed with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, now I'm jealous


----------



## Kerouac

> Originally Posted by *twister6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are impressed with this packaging, you will be VERY impressed with this one:
> 
> ...


 
  
 That looks very classy indeed! I can feel a 5 star review coming up, only based on this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Using the X5+C5 on a daily basis and just loving that combination already...if SQ even improves on that...


----------



## Koolpep

kerouac said:


> That looks very classy indeed! I can feel a 5 star review coming up, only based on this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes indeed. it's an awesome combo. Love it as well. Wonder why I spend so much money for other DAPs this is THE combo to go for....


----------



## twister6

@peter123 and @Kerouac my initial impression was posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso/225#post_11206619
  
 N6 is quite amazing... right out of the box.  You know that famous movie phrase: "life is like a box of chocolate..."   Here, there is no surprises and you definitely know what you are getting.  And, I'm not just saying that because it's a review sample and I want to please Cayin with my comments.  It's an honest truth.  I never cared much about DSD file format until now while trying it with N6.  Ironically, the only free DSD files available on the web are classical/acoustic performances, not really a cup of tea for EDM-head such as myself.  But nevertheless, I'm sitting and listening to guitar strumming, string plucking, air vibration from wind instruments, little nuances like a singer taking a breath or subtle throat clearing, resonating echo and other acoustic details, etc.  You really need a high sampling rate quality ADC recording equipment to capture these details, and bandwidth of DSD files to deliver that.  N6 enables this playback effortlessly with a high quality, just like any other format you throw at it.  So far tested only with IEMs, but can't wait to try next with open back HP200 to get the full benefit of expanded staging.


----------



## peter123

@twister6

Thanks for sharing, seems like an excellent DAP.


----------



## bzippy

got mine today and it's currently charging. looks really cool and i can't wait to try it with my X3 and HD600's. what do the lights look like when it's fully charged - all three solid? after about an hour and a half i have two solid and the third is blinking.
  
 and i find it quite odd that there is no charging cable included. to just assume everyone have a spare lying around is perplexing. and surprising considering how responsive they are in other respects, like assigning a rep to this sight for example.
  
 (sorry, i'm sure these two points have already been covered in this thread but i haven't read thru all 71 pages yet)


----------



## peter123

bzippy said:


> got mine today and it's currently charging. looks really cool and i can't wait to try it with my X3 and HD600's. what do the lights look like when it's fully charged - all three solid? after about an hour and a half i have two solid and the third is blinking.
> 
> and i find it quite odd that there is no charging cable included. to just assume everyone have a spare lying around is perplexing. and surprising considering how responsive they are in other respects, like assigning a rep to this sight for example.
> 
> (sorry, i'm sure these two points have already been covered in this thread but i haven't read thru all 71 pages yet)




Yes, three solid lights when fully charged.


----------



## amigomatt

bzippy said:


> all this talk about the massive soundstage makes me wonder if it's TOO much, like unnatural and gimicky? anyway i just placed my C5 order via Amazon today and should have it by Sunday. so i'll see for myself.
> 
> and i may or may not also have a used E12 v1 (sub bass boost) on it's way to me. if it does come i'll be able to directly compare. but i can only keep one, so will this battle be won by separation & soundstage (C5) or bass boost design (E12)? stay tuned . . .
> 
> ...


 
  
 The soundstage is not artifically big, it's just such a clean and open sound that the soundstage comes into its own naturally and vividly.


koolpep said:


> I just unboxed my Cayin C5. I love the packaging. Unlike the usual Chinese budget things. Very well laid out and all carton and not highly toxic glossy stuff. Hats off to Cayin for that. Stylish and environmentally friendly.
> 
> Now just need to find the babbery to charge... (see photo)


 
 Does anyone have any idea about the lifespan of the babbery?  Is it user replaceable?


----------



## amigomatt

I've owned this little miracle of an amp for about 6 weeks now.  I've also recently purchased a couple of new headphones, including the Sony MA900 and HifiMan HE560 but I just realised my old 600ohm AKG K240DF were hanging there on the wall and have been neglected for a while now.  I as going to sell them to claw back some monies against my recent purchases but I've just hooked them up through the C5 for the first time and WOW!  They really sing through this amp and the bass boost (which I find to be a little much) is just perfect to my ears to offset the lack of impact that the 240DFs exhibit.  I am SO pleased that these cans has been given a new lease of life.  They are amazingly neutral and listenable headphones and even more so with the C5.  Happy camper here!!


----------



## bzippy

peter123 said:


> Yes, three solid lights when fully charged.


 

 yeah it got there after about 3 hours or so - not bad. thanks.
  
 this might be in the manual but i don't read Chinese, like, uh, probably 90+% of the people who buy these. another strange packaging choice imo. with this and the lack of charging cable it's kinda like they decided to sit down just a few inches in front of the finish line.


----------



## TeddyShot

bzippy said:


> yeah it got there after about 3 hours or so - not bad. thanks.
> 
> this might be in the manual but i don't read Chinese, like, uh, probably 90+% of the people who buy these. another strange packaging choice imo. with this and the lack of charging cable it's kinda like they decided to sit down just a few inches in front of the finish line.




They added an English manual in the latest build. Which is the one I got.


----------



## Lohb

Though I'm getting this amp for T50RP's I wonder if it will handle harder-to-drive LCD 2.1's....it may be a perfect entry-level combo...organic tone and wider sound-stage amp by all accounts....


----------



## Lohb

schopenhauer said:


> That sounds sweet. a la Smeggy? or ZMF?


 

 My own design.


----------



## Kerouac

lohb said:


> Though I'm getting this amp for T50RP's I wonder if it will handle harder-to-drive LCD 2.1's....it may be a perfect entry-level combo...organic tone and wider sound-stage amp by all accounts....


 
 X5 + C5 drives my LCD 2 (rev 2) easily at:
 low gain around 4-6
 high gain around 2-3
  
 Listening some Tool (Lateralus) with LCD2 while typing this...there's not only more than enough power, but the SQ is also superb with this amp. Almost on par with the more expensive ($475) Pico Power...but C5 has extra bass boost that can make the bass on LCD2 go deeeeeeeeeep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think Cayin C5 is unbeatable at it's price...just buy it and be surprised


----------



## Rave77

I wish the C5 could run on USB power like the E17 making it great as an desktop amp as well as a portable one.


----------



## Koolpep

rave77 said:


> I wish the C5 could run on USB power like the E17 making it great as an desktop amp as well as a portable one.




Dude it does.


----------



## Rave77

Are you sure it's not just running on battery all the time like the Fiio e7 does?


----------



## Schopenhauer

rave77 said:


> I wish the C5 could run on USB power like the E17 making it great as an desktop amp as well as a portable one.


 
 Some excellent desktop amps run on battery power, e.g. Bakoon and RWA amps.


----------



## CalvinXC

Still contacting supplier, hiss problem with sensitive IEMS, and the plastic part between 2 jack cracked.. The game of waiting..


----------



## Kerouac

calvinxc said:


> Still contacting supplier, hiss problem with sensitive IEMS, and the plastic part between 2 jack cracked.. The game of waiting..


 
 Concerning your IEM hiss problem, I presume you used the C5 on low gain with those?
 With my 3 iems I noticed (a lot of) hiss with the E12, but the C5 has a pretty black background imo...
  
 Hope you'll get it back soon and that your problems are solved!


----------



## CalvinXC

kerouac said:


> Concerning your IEM hiss problem, I presume you used the C5 on low gain with those?
> 
> 
> With my 3 iems I noticed (a lot of) hiss with the E12, but the C5 has a pretty black background imo...
> ...



Yes, low gain, bass boost off, correct jack, SPC interconnect, audible hiss with Se535V, 535ltd and 846 as well.


----------



## bzippy

ok i got mine fully charged and gave it a few hours of listening last night (w/ X3 line out & HD600's). as everyone says, the field is wide and all parts are distinct and crystal clear. very nice indeed. and tons of power on tap. i ran it on high gain but if i wanted i could run my 600's on low and still have some decent headroom left. i did a very brief a/b of the two gain levels to see whether i preferred one signature over the other but no major differences jumped out at me.
  
 the only downside is that the bass boost is indeed too much for me. i'm sure this completely depends on your phones and ears, but the 600's only need the smallest bump/extension in the low end and only on certain albums/genres (typically classical for me). it's too bad and by no means am i calling it a design flaw. it's just a very personal and rig pairing issue - it's _impossible_ to please everyone with a feature like bass boost. i have a used FiiO E12 v1 on the way that is supposed to be a more subtle boost and apparently more confined to the sub bass. this might be a better partner with the 600's in that respect. we'll just see if this better bass pairing is enough to overcome the C5's ability to drop you right into the room.
  
 oh and it's _gorgeous_ in person. i love love love the 60/70's hi-fi vibe, even the smokey plastic part. love it! i actually really hope i end up preferring it to the FiiO just because it's so goddam pretty. hell, i might just keep both and sell some plasma or something. yes, the Cayin C5 is "plasma selling" pretty.


----------



## danelmix

Update on mine....A few weeks in. The amp has burned in with a very warm sound signature. Really nice imo. Stage is slightly wider. I use the bass boost, willingly, it is way more musical than the AK100ii eq, so i just compensate with a little cut on the AK. The boost is a MAJOR plus IMO. This amp has pushed my rig over the top, I honestly cant believe how good it sounds. Cheers.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Yea with the right headphones the bass boost on the c5 is fantastic. I find it goes really, really well with my sennheiser hd250 linear II's. They have the best bass extension I've heard from headphones and the c5 adds just the right amount of extra kick. Lovely!


----------



## Schopenhauer

C5 + HE-6. Wowish.


----------



## Lohb

Counting the days till I get mine....chomping away to see how my Fostex sound....


----------



## New2thegame

C5 + Fiio X1 + HD650's = pure enjoyment


----------



## Rave77

Got my C5 yesterday off ebay.
  
 On build quality and aesthetics it very good, although I would have preferred metal switches and volume dial, I think the plastic shroud at the jacks could have been left off.

 An option to disable charging and and just run on mains/ USB power would have been nice
  
 Sound is excellent with my Fidelio X2 and Fiio X1 way better than the E17 that has now been sold on. E17 sounds congested and narrow compared to the C5. Funny thing is I prefer the audio out of my PCs 1150 onboard in to the C5 when used on the desktop, seems smoother with more air up top. 
  
 I initially charged by USB but noticed a clicking sound and low hum so I ordered an charger and it's now completely silent and can be used on the desktop whilst charging with no perceivable loss in audio quality.
  
 In conclusion the C5 is an amazing purchase at £100. I would have been stuck with that E17 if it were not for you guys with your impressions of the C5 persuading me to go for it, this thing deserves more exposure it deserves to sell by the bucket load.
 Now waiting for the C5 DAC combo.


----------



## Kerouac

> Originally Posted by *Rave77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In conclusion the C5 is an amazing purchase at £100. I would have been stuck with that E17 if it were not for you guys with your impressions of the C5 persuading me to go for it, this thing deserves more exposure it deserves to sell by the bucket load.


 
 Yes, it is indeed a bargain for the quality it delivers!
 The SQ of the C5 is imo so close to that of my Pico Power (new $475 & without a bass boost) and so much better than my E12 (too much hiss with iems), that I will probably put both for sale soon. Thinking of ordering an E12A later on to compare with the C5, although twister6 already did a thorough 5 star review on both...


----------



## M-83

new2thegame said:


> C5 + Fiio X1 + HD650's = pure enjoyment


 
  
 C5 + Fiio X5 + Alpha Primes = pure bliss


----------



## New2thegame

m-83 said:


> C5 + Fiio X5 + Alpha Primes = pure bliss


 

 Sweet.


----------



## Lohb

C5.....Day 1 impressions...
 Just got it this morning locally for matching with a DAP for portable use...wanted to audition it first. Man, it can kick my T50RP's.
 I did a cans off test on the table with volume at 10/bass boost on/Hi gain on....T50's kicking like a mule on the table....fun just to hold that kick in hand but no way they were going on my ears that loud.
  
 I find 4.5-5 is highest volume I can go on high gain. Wider sound-stage instantly noticeable.....organic presentation - check...not warm or analytic or dull/flat - check.....the treble does not race ahead to a grating presentation of the upper end as the volume goes up to 4.5-5 level.
  
 Perfect choice for an entry-level amp and it has knocked E12 off its entry-level power amp position for sure.
 The only other amp I'd get rid of it for is the transparent power-house iBasso PB2 (with LME49990 x4 in L/R + dummy buffers)....but more than double the price with upgrades....so this will be a keeper for a while and I'm going to try to pair it with the Beresford Caiman MK2 DAC which incidentally has a similar wide 3D organic presentation of audio and under-priced like this amp.
  
 I think they need to get black bands etc and ditch the weird blue bands....screen printing of the USB area could be done better as the lettering seemed to go from thick to thin on one word...minor stuff. I have also scratched the plastic over the 3.5" ports already and think they are better suited to being recessed into the metal part of the body...again all minor stuff considering the price/performance ratio.
 9/10 for its range - entry-level portable mule kicking power with organic wide sound-staging.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

The C5 with Ety HF5 is really very good! I use it everyday together with my ipod classic and its just wonderful. 
 Wondering how would the ER4S scale with the C5.


----------



## AudioGG

This C5 is really amazing, I cannot get over the sound that comes out of this little thing. I wanna say what a good job they have done with it would love to see a new version in the some what future with some more improvements.


----------



## Lohb

audiogg said:


> This C5 is really amazing, I cannot get over the sound that comes out of this little thing. I wanna say what a good job they have done with it would love to see a new version in the some what future with some more improvements.


 

 Yep, it is 95% there....add in a well implemented Wolfson WM8524 DAC chip (same as Bushmaster Mk2), up the battery power , and its a little portable powerhouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh and fully balanced to RSA/Kobiconn plug port as well as SE would not go amiss....


----------



## Rave77

I'm using the C5 on the desktop out of my PC, any suggestions for a decent DAC that will best the realtek 1150. It sounds great but I need 6 on the volume and that's just with an fidelio X2 so I'm thinking an external DAC will be better.


----------



## Bark Snarly

rave77 said:


> I'm using the C5 on the desktop out of my PC, any suggestions for a decent DAC that will best the realtek 1150. It sounds great but I need 6 on the volume and that's just with an fidelio X2 so I'm thinking an external DAC will be better.


 
 Is this with the volume on your pc maxed or not?

 As far as I know most pc's don't have a proper line out so it will still be using the in-built amp in your computer which means combined with the c5 it would actually be double amping your music.


----------



## Rave77

My onboard does not push that much power out so it's fine. Double amping is not a problem from what I have read on it.


----------



## Lohb

rave77 said:


> I'm using the C5 on the desktop out of my PC, any suggestions for a decent DAC that will best the realtek 1150. It sounds great but I need 6 on the volume and that's just with an fidelio X2 so I'm thinking an external DAC will be better.


 

 Price range ?


----------



## Rave77

$200 is the max, thinking of the odac or modi, if anyone has any better suggestions though.


----------



## robi2000

Have been enjoying the C5 close to 5 weeks, getting better and better each day in term of sound stage and driving all my headphones and earphones.
  
*Musical bliss Set*
 Fiio X3 --> Cayin C5 (High Gain) --> Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohms
 This is the most musical combining the warm nature of X3 and driving power of Cayin C5 to the 600ohms headphones such as DT880.
 The last time I can drive this headphones to produce some mid bass is using AudioGD NFB15.32 on high gain.
 But with Cayin, the sound stage is different and adding 3d bass bring a new DT880 sound...I really enjoy it.
 Very musical indeed. Never before DT880 sound so close and lively.
  
*Natural set*
 IBasso DX90 --> Cayin C5 (High Gain) --> Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohms
 It is like DX90 in stereoid on the capabilities to drive Beyer DT880 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , very clear, sparkling goodness acoustic and vocal, tight bass, not too harsh as compare on earlier days of using Cayin C5 4 weeks ago. It is proven you need some time to season the C5.
  
*Easy listening set*
 Fiio X3 --> Cayin C5 (Low Gain) --> AudioTechnica MSR7
 This is the best easy listening combo for my daily dose of music, can grab this any day, from commute to bedside enjoyment.
 Combining the X3 and Cayin taming the high on MSR7 and bring power and clarity to the easy to drive headphones like ATH-MSR7.
  
 Overall, well designed portable amp I ever have, worth every single cents and waiting.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Hmm, was going through the cayin n6 thread and noticed this picture:






I wonder what DAC they'll be using and when more info will come out about the c5dac...


----------



## Schopenhauer

bark snarly said:


> Hmm, was going through the cayin n6 thread and noticed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is exciting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rave77

C5DAC, that was quick. If  they can keep it as powerful as the C5 I might just pick one up.


----------



## pokenguyen

rave77 said:


> $200 is the max, thinking of the odac or modi, if anyone has any better suggestions though.


 
 iFi Nano iDSD for sure! I'm using it with Cayin C5 and HD650.


----------



## Rave77

The nano DAC better than the odac/modi?


----------



## amigomatt

rave77 said:


> I'm using the C5 on the desktop out of my PC, any suggestions for a decent DAC that will best the realtek 1150. It sounds great but I need 6 on the volume and that's just with an fidelio X2 so I'm thinking an external DAC will be better.


 
 I whole-heartedly recommend the HRT Microstreamer.  You can use it with a number of mobile devices too.  Very portable and VERY good sound.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

bark snarly said:


> Hmm, was going through the cayin n6 thread and noticed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, did not expect CAYIN December 2014 Guangzhou International audio recordings show the photos will appear here, thank you for sharing, my friend.
  
 So we mentioned C5DAC, I am here to simply talk about it .C5DAC will be officially listed in March 2015, DAC part of the company's use of the BB PCM1795, amp driver uses BUF634, and supports both PC-DAC and the Android system smartphone (OTG-enabled phones have majority support).
  
 C5DAC with C5 using the same shape and structural configuration, because the different functions, vary in the bottom of the machine. Also, in the sound performance is somewhat different, C5DAC power is smaller than the C5, but separated in the sound field, the instrument the location and density of nodes as there are beyond our hope is that many do not want to buy another DAP's a really good friend can enjoy music via mobile phone or computer.
  
 Of course, because of changes in the function and cost, C5DAC price will change, is not yet finalized.
  
 Finally, thanks to everyone for all the comments CAYIN products, whether it is to appreciate, praise and comments, as long as the real and only true, we can do better. Our DAP product N6, from January 20 began to areas outside of China full official supplier, hope to have more people to give our sincere opinion.
  
 Thanks everyone again.


----------



## Lohb

thomas cayin said:


> Wow, did not expect CAYIN December 2014 Guangzhou International audio recordings show the photos will appear here, thank you for sharing, my friend.
> 
> So we mentioned C5DAC, I am here to simply talk about it .C5DAC will be officially listed in March 2015, DAC part of the company's use of the BB PCM1795, amp driver uses BUF634, and supports both PC-DAC and the Android system smartphone (OTG-enabled phones have majority support).
> 
> ...


 

 EXCELLENT, thanks for the update. Loving your C5 amp last few days.
  
 Would you say the DAC chip is :-
  
 neutral
 analytical
 warm
 or
 natural sounding ?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

lohb said:


> EXCELLENT, thanks for the update. Loving your C5 amp last few days.
> 
> Would you say the DAC chip is :-
> 
> ...


 
 DAC chip is PCM1795
  
 If the sound aspect in my own sense of hearing is neutral, transparent, natural performance


----------



## Bark Snarly

thomas cayin said:


> DAC chip is PCM1795
> 
> If the sound aspect in my own sense of hearing is neutral, transparent, natural performance




Sounds very interesting, Thomas, thanks for the information!

Natural is just what I like to hear.


----------



## kingmajix

bzippy said:


> ok i got mine fully charged and gave it a few hours of listening last night (w/ X3 line out & HD600's). as everyone says, the field is wide and all parts are distinct and crystal clear. very nice indeed. and tons of power on tap. i ran it on high gain but if i wanted i could run my 600's on low and still have some decent headroom left. i did a very brief a/b of the two gain levels to see whether i preferred one signature over the other but no major differences jumped out at me.
> 
> the only downside is that the bass boost is indeed too much for me. i'm sure this completely depends on your phones and ears, but the 600's only need the smallest bump/extension in the low end and only on certain albums/genres (typically classical for me). it's too bad and by no means am i calling it a design flaw. it's just a very personal and rig pairing issue - it's _impossible_ to please everyone with a feature like bass boost. i have a used FiiO E12 v1 on the way that is supposed to be a more subtle boost and apparently more confined to the sub bass. this might be a better partner with the 600's in that respect. we'll just see if this better bass pairing is enough to overcome the C5's ability to drop you right into the room.
> 
> oh and it's _gorgeous_ in person. i love love love the 60/70's hi-fi vibe, even the smokey plastic part. love it! i actually really hope i end up preferring it to the FiiO just because it's so goddam pretty. hell, i might just keep both and sell some plasma or something. yes, the Cayin C5 is "plasma selling" pretty.


 
  
 Really excited to hear your comparison on the C5 vs E12 v1 especially in the bass boost department. I'm trying to decide between the two myself and while I've read a lot about both I don't think I've seen a single direct comparison. Can't wait to read your impressions!


----------



## Rave77

Anyone know the output impedance for the C5.


----------



## peter123

rave77 said:


> Anyone know the output impedance for the C5.




Lol, I was actually looking for it myself earlier today and from what I was able to find it's 0,32 ohm but I'm sure Thomas will be able to confirm this........


----------



## Rave77

I notice there is a drop off in volume when just on battery, when on charge there is a fair bit more volume.


----------



## Bark Snarly

Well that's interesting, I haven't tried the c5 while it's charging at the same time. I'll give it a go a bit later and see if my results match yours!


----------



## Lohb

Listening to Tipper - Forward Escape (excellent mastering) with something as simple/homebrew as :-
  
 Rockboxed ClipZip- Litz DIY interconnect- Cayin C5 - DIY modded Fostex T50-RP's and the combined sound is just wowing me for the total price.
 Absolutely recommend the above combo to anyone on a student-y budget....


----------



## taz23

robi2000 said:


> Have been enjoying the C5 close to 5 weeks, getting better and better each day in term of sound stage and driving all my headphones and earphones.
> 
> *Musical bliss Set*
> Fiio X3 --> Cayin C5 (High Gain) --> Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohms
> ...


 
 I had the DX90, but sold it after getting the Cayin N6.  It is better in many aspects. 
 And I find that C5 complements the N6 in the same way it improves on the already-very-good DX90.  C5 is truly amazing!


----------



## deltronzero

My DX90 + IE800 already sounds freakin' amazing.  Really wondering what C5 will bring to the table in my set up, since IE800's sound stage is already massive compared to other IEM's.  Plus, DX90 + IE800 is extremely portable, I'd hate to stack it up.


----------



## Caruryn

deltronzero said:


> My DX90 + IE800 already sounds freakin' amazing.  Really wondering what C5 will bring to the table in my set up, since IE800's sound stage is already massive compared to other IEM's.  Plus, DX90 + IE800 is extremely portable, I'd hate to stack it up.


 
 Do it.I just did!Dx90+ie800+c5


----------



## mejoshua

You probably won't regret it. I tried many amps with the DX90, and in its price range only the C5 significantly improved the SQ


----------



## Caruryn

What charging cable do you guys use? I'm charging it for the first time,4 hours passed and it is still on the second light


----------



## twister6

caruryn said:


> What charging cable do you guys use? I'm charging it for the first time,4 hours passed and it is still on the second light


 
  
 I hope you are not using one of those PC data usb cable with 0.5A rating.  You need a charger that can source 2A of current, most of the modern smartphones with higher capacity batteries use it.  The same with cables, thinner cables will current limit and will slow down your charging time.  Personally, I use monoprice usb cables rated at 28/24AWG where 24AWG refers to power wire thickness rated for higher current (up to 3.5A, something like this: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5456&seq=1&format=2).  In general, it's a safe bet to use your smartphone charger and cable it came with, just pay attention to the current rating of the charger and make sure it's 2A.


----------



## Koolpep

^^^
 This! You can charge with 0.5A it just takes a lot longer, especially for the first charge. 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Caruryn

I learn something new everyday!


----------



## twister6

caruryn said:


> I learn something new everyday!


 

 Opa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (since you are from Greece!)


----------



## Caruryn

twister6 said:


> Opa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yours was the main review that prompted me to buy it.You are spot on in all sonic aspects.The first thing you notice is the very big,airy soundstage like plugging a desktop amp.The second thing is the musical,warm character with forward mids.The treble is detailed but smooth,taking off some bite from the overly edgy ie800.Coming from pico slim was a revelation esp in the soundstage department.However,i find it's a little behind in the articulation and transparency area compared to slim which is a bit cold and more neutral and has a boost in treble where the focus with c5 is mids and to a lesser extent the lows.Hopefully it will improve after serious burn in.


----------



## twister6

caruryn said:


> Yours was the main review that prompted me to buy it.You are spot on in all sonic aspects.The first thing you notice is the very big,airy soundstage like plugging a desktop amp.The second thing is the musical,warm character with forward mids.The treble is detailed but smooth,taking off some bite from the overly edgy ie800.Coming from pico slim was a revelation esp in the soundstage department.However,i find it's a little behind in the articulation and transparency area compared to slim which is a bit cold and more neutral and has a boost in treble where the focus with c5 is mids and to a lesser extent the lows.Hopefully it will improve after serious burn in.


 
  
 C5 does improves with a burn in.  Also, for awhile I used to think of C5 as "neutral" until I got E12A which is more neutral/transparent.  Not until a close a/b comparison, I was able to spot this difference.  One thing I do enjoy C5 with especially is open back reference cans like my recently reviewed SoundMagic HP200.  Open back has a wide/airy soundstage by design, so C5 enhances it even further, while also making bright analytical sound smoother to my ears.


----------



## hucifer

Burning in solid state amplifiers. Hoo boy...


----------



## Caruryn

I just realised something revelatory.The sound is more clear and dynamic and less thick when connecting the c5 to the headfone out of the dx90 instead of LO.Well,as i said you learn new things everyday


----------



## deltronzero

caruryn said:


> I just realised something revelatory.The sound is more clear and dynamic and less thick when connecting the c5 to the headfone out of the dx90 instead of LO.Well,as i said you learn new things everyday


 
 Anyone else with a DX90 and C5 try this?


----------



## mejoshua

The C5 with the HO of the DX90 will be double amping. I just tried it, and to my ears the LO to C5 gives a much cleaner sound with greater definition. The HO + C5 sounds muddier in comparison.


----------



## Lohb

Question for the amp burn-in believers...any noticeable different around 150-200 hours ?
 I'm just going to leave a giant playlist going on mine while plugged in....


----------



## Rave77

Should the battery lose as much power as it does when not in use? Mine can go from fully chraged to one light in 10 hours with no use.


----------



## Caruryn

It is double amping and i don't like to contradict other members but it's not even funny how much clearer and less thick the sound is with dx90 ho out and c5 high gain with ie800.Searching the web just found this http://pie.pconline.com.cn/521/5216077.html


----------



## Lohb

rave77 said:


> Should the battery lose as much power as it does when not in use? Mine can go from fully chraged to one light in 10 hours with no use.


 

 Weird, I never noticed that with use...the light would register same position 1,2 or 3 when switched on the next day...get on to your re-seller.


----------



## Koolpep

rave77 said:


> Should the battery lose as much power as it does when not in use? Mine can go from fully chraged to one light in 10 hours with no use.




And you are 100% sure it's switched properly off? If yes then I would return it.
Cheers,
K


----------



## proedros

how is the C5 compared to the (neutral) Arrow 4G ?

 I am using a dx90+K3003 combo.

 thanx


----------



## mejoshua

The C5 adds a little weight to the mids and also gives the bass a bit more texture and heft. Good for dx90's neutrality and transparency with lurker firmware.


----------



## Rozenberg

Is it possible for an amplifier to catch static electricity that causes some kind of distortion to the sound?
 I just realized it today, under this really cold German weather, I'm chilling with my music when suddenly it kinda buzzed.
 Took it out from my jacket pocket, it was gone. Put it in again, buzz.... Then I started moving my hand in and out in and out in and out like some weirdo in the street,
 and yes it definitely caused distortion when my C5 rubs directly on my jacket.
 It's really annoying when happens, but since it rarely happens then I guess, okay.
 Just wanna tell a story


----------



## kingmajix

rozenberg said:


> Is it possible for an amplifier to catch static electricity that causes some kind of distortion to the sound?
> I just realized it today, under this really cold German weather, I'm chilling with my music when suddenly it kinda buzzed.
> Took it out from my jacket pocket, it was gone. Put it in again, buzz.... Then I started moving my hand in and out in and out in and out like some weirdo in the street,
> and yes it definitely caused distortion when my C5 rubs directly on my jacket.
> ...


 
  
 I had something similar happen with my Zero DAC years ago. When I listened to it normally with my headphones plugged in while sitting on my couch, no problem. If I put a blanket on? There was massive static. Blanket off? Quiet. On? Static. Weird.


----------



## Rozenberg

kingmajix said:


> I had something similar happen with my Zero DAC years ago. When I listened to it normally with my headphones plugged in while sitting on my couch, no problem. If I put a blanket on? There was massive static. Blanket off? Quiet. On? Static. Weird.


 
  
 First time experiencing this actually, I thought it was because the C5 body is really sexy and slick.
 Well maybe not really weird since most of the body is made of metal and thus could easily catch static electricity. Just did not expect it


----------



## deltronzero

Gotta love that 1 day free delivery service in China.  Just got it after placing the order yesterday afternoon, charging up right now, can't wait to give it a listen soon.


----------



## mejoshua

That's an excellent stack you have there


----------



## Bark Snarly

Agreed, bet it sounds awesome!

 I've taken to double amping the c5 with my apex glacier as I really enjoy the slightly warmer tinge it gives my headphones. The bass boost switch is really nice on my hd 250 linear II's as well. 

 I really need to pick up a DAP!


----------



## deltronzero

For a very very very early impression. The C5 improves the bass quality, the bass feels more in control.  Also calms the high's off a bit and gives the mid's more punch.  I haven't heard too much difference in the sound stage though, gonna have to listen more later (and also more when its burnt in)
  
 This is with the IE800 by the way.


----------



## Lohb

My stack.....love that ClipZip, maybe pick up a bigger DAP this year. I just find the Zip/C5/T50-RP's combining perfectly just now anyway.


----------



## mejoshua

deltronzero said:


> For a very very very early impression. The C5 improves the bass quality, the bass feels more in control.  Also calms the high's off a bit and gives the mid's more punch.  I haven't heard too much difference in the sound stage though, gonna have to listen more later (and also more when its burnt in)
> 
> This is with the IE800 by the way.




This is exactly how I hear it. I think the staging improves marginally in width but more significantly in depth and imaging e.g. positional cues of instruments/voices gain more definition


----------



## EndersShadow

Ok folks here's the question I'm hoping for help with.

I've got Beyerdynamic DT-770 32 ohm cans and that's it. 

I've got a iPhone 6 plus I use at work.

I listen to mostly electronic and hip hop.

I'm debating the Cayin C5, JDS Labs C5 or the Fiio E12.

Which would handle the phones best at loud volumes.

I've had the iFi Micro, Cambridge Audio DACMagic XS, Meridian Explorer, Audio GD NFB-5 and O2. I just need something for my iPhone when mowing the grass, walking around at different desks at work, Mountain biking etc.

Would love your thoughts. Any other questions ask away.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

mejoshua said:


> This is exactly how I hear it. I think the staging improves marginally in width but more significantly in depth and imaging e.g. positional cues of instruments/voices gain more definition


 
 Yes, you need to install the driver, but it does not need to download, please N6 as USB-mode access to your computer, you can read the files inside, and see the download process.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

thomas cayin said:


> Yes, you need to install the driver, but it does not need to download, please N6 as USB-mode access to your computer, you can read the files inside, and see the download process.


 
 Sorry, this is another post in question, I answered the wrong place, I'm sorry, please ignore this message.


----------



## mejoshua

no worries thomas!


----------



## 4nradio

Is anyone using the Cayin C5 with the *Shozy Alien DAP*? If so, I'd like to hear your opinions.


----------



## On The And Of 1

rozenberg said:


> Is it possible for an amplifier to catch static electricity that causes some kind of distortion to the sound?
> I just realized it today, under this really cold German weather, I'm chilling with my music when suddenly it kinda buzzed.
> Took it out from my jacket pocket, it was gone. Put it in again, buzz.... Then I started moving my hand in and out in and out in and out like some weirdo in the street,
> and yes it definitely caused distortion when my C5 rubs directly on my jacket.
> ...




Had something similar happen today upon charging. Very slight vibratory static sensation to touch. This dissipated when two charging lights were activated whilst the third was flashing. Quite strange.


----------



## deltronzero

So, I guess I'll just say I don't think I'm gonna listen to my DX90 without the C5 ever again.  Sharing some more pics:


----------



## mejoshua

Once I heard my DX90 with the C5 I couldn't go back to the DX90 alone. Nice pics!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

Does anybody seen my signature for a new photo, HAHA
  
 This is just launched DAP


----------



## Koolpep

thomas cayin said:


> Does anybody seen my signature for a new photo, HAHA
> 
> This is just launched DAP


 

 Your signature is empty, HAHA.


----------



## Lohb

thomas cayin said:


> Does anybody seen my signature for a new photo, HAHA
> 
> This is just launched DAP


 

 Nice, looks like CAYIN is the market disruptor for portable audio hardware in 2015....


----------



## Replicant187

my C5 just arrived


----------



## Thomas Cayin

koolpep said:


> Your signature is empty, HAHA.


 
 Well, in fact, just look at that picture like, HAHA


----------



## Thomas Cayin

lohb said:


> Nice, looks like CAYIN is the market disruptor for portable audio hardware in 2015....


 
 Yes, this is what we are trying to do


----------



## Koolpep

thomas cayin said:


> Yes, this is what we are trying to do


 
  


thomas cayin said:


> Well, in fact, just look at that picture like, HAHA


 

 You mean your Avatar, HAHA
  
 Now I get it.


----------



## Koolpep

thomas cayin said:


> Does anybody seen my signature for a new photo, HAHA
> 
> This is just launched DAP


 

 thomas, if it's already launched would you mind sharing the name and specs and price with us?
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## twister6

koolpep said:


> thomas, if it's already launched would you mind sharing the name and specs and price with us?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
  
 We already have a big discussion about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso
  
 And you can get a quick spec overview: http://penonaudio.com/Cayin-N6


----------



## Koolpep

twister6 said:


> We already have a big discussion about it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso
> 
> And you can get a quick spec overview: http://penonaudio.com/Cayin-N6




Oh. I thought this is a different dap. The N6 is old news.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

koolpep said:


> Oh. I thought this is a different dap. The N6 is old news.


 
 NONONO, This is only just begun.


----------



## Replicant187

been messing around with dx90j - c5 - dn2000 trinity.
 to my ears, LO volume around 210 + c5 volume around 4.5 sounds better than LO volume maxed + c5 volume around 2.0...am i crazy?


----------



## Caruryn

deltronzero said:


> So, I guess I'll just say I don't think I'm gonna listen to my DX90 without the C5 ever again.  Sharing some more pics:


 
 Yea,the synergy with dx90 and ie800 is pretty good as we said on the other thread.


----------



## deltronzero

Thomas, what word should use to look for the rubber bands on taobao?  Gimme it in Chinese...I'm fluent but don't know which term to use to search...Thanks!


----------



## Thoft208

dsnuts said:


> Cayin C5 Stylish Portable HIFI Audio Headphone Amplifier
> Technical characteristics:
> 1 dedicated high-performance audio op amp OPA134 and LME49600 buffercomposed of dedicated headphone amplifier, low noise, driving strong.
> 2 Japanese original ALPS volume potentiometer, durable and reliable, to ensure quality.
> ...


 
 How much does this product cost?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I need somebody to tell me where the bass boost is and how much it is and my thread may have a new power source. If you know anyone who works for cayin let me know cuz I have helped move many many many e12's and I'm looking for a better item to put our threads stamp on.
  
 Bass boost is how much and where in the spectrum
  
 Please


----------



## kingmajix

hawaiibadboy said:


> I need somebody to tell me where the bass boost is and how much it is and my thread may have a new power source. If you know anyone who works for cayin let me know cuz I have helped move many many many e12's and I'm looking for a better item to put our threads stamp on.
> 
> Bass boost is how much and where in the spectrum
> 
> Please




I saw in the other basshead phones thread that you were frustrated that they didn't provide measurements so I emailed them and asked. They responded back that they don't have bass boost frequency info 

In the end I decided on the Cayin instead of the E12 and I'm loving the boost. I have no frame of reference, though, with the E12. Hoping to do a comparison with the early model E12 and the Arrow 3G some day.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

hawaiibadboy said:


> I need somebody to tell me where the bass boost is and how much it is and my thread may have a new power source. If you know anyone who works for cayin let me know cuz I have helped move many many many e12's and I'm looking for a better item to put our threads stamp on.
> 
> Bass boost is how much and where in the spectrum
> 
> Please


 

 Look at this drawing, I think you want is this, but in fact in here I showcase Guo C5 all test results, he comes from AP audio test system


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

thomas cayin said:


> Look at this drawing, I think you want is this, but in fact in here I showcase Guo C5 all test results, he comes from AP audio test system


 
  
  
 Thank you. This is EXACTLY what I was looking for
  
 Where would I be able to obtain this in Japan or where in Asia would be a good seller.
  
 I have a trusted guy in Aliexpress who got me the e12 and X5 but if you have a trusted source let me know.
  
 I will do a video as it's the base point of our bass club and we must have moved 1-200 units in the last year. Possibly many many more. Folks love the vids with the bass displays and we got 77,000 views in a short period.
  
 Am looking forward to trying this out if you have any idea on how to procure this in a quick reasonably priced fashion let me know.
 It will be on the net in a video pushing rock through some ma 900 and massive bass via an X5 and the subs will see it and they will have a new market. Basshead....we buy stuff


----------



## Thomas Cayin

deltronzero said:


> Thomas, what word should use to look for the rubber bands on taobao?  Gimme it in Chinese...I'm fluent but don't know which term to use to search...Thanks!


 
  
  


hawaiibadboy said:


> Thank you. This is EXACTLY what I was looking for
> 
> Where would I be able to obtain this in Japan or where in Asia would be a good seller.
> 
> ...


 
 ITOHYA International Co.,Ltd
 Tel:     0081-48-485-1949
 Cell:    0081-80-3356-3699


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

thomas cayin said:


> ITOHYA International Co.,Ltd
> Tel:     0081-48-485-1949
> Cell:    0081-80-3356-3699


 

 I don't speak Japanese
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Any link to a unit for purchase in Japan.
  
 Anyone?
 I'm jumping off the e12 bridge as soon as I can


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I am ordering it from my go to guy at aliexpress. 165ish
  
 Cayin about to get some major facetime on the video screen......time for it's close -up


----------



## king conan

Hello guys,
  
 I'd like to share my experience. I've been using for a year a basic combination of a Android phone (S4) + hifimediy android dac + Fiio E12 + Senn HD650. I've been happy but I always knew the Senn could be in a (much?) higher level with better equipment.
  
 My "obsession" is to keep everything portable so I always refuse to get a desktop amp and also refuse to change my headphones... So 2015 is here and I felt it was a good moment for research again for companions to my HD650. I orderded from UK the Cayin C5 and it should arrive this week. 
  
 I think the source and the amp now are in the right direction. But I had the DAC headache. The hifimedy is a good device but unable to reach HD audio, and I tested other DAC's but with my S4 most of them only work with the special USB Audio Pro app (So I can't enjoy spotify). I've been searching for a modern DAC, with a decent price, up to 96khz, good por android, portable and with it's own battery so draining the phone or special powered usb hubs stuff are problems to avoid.
  
 So today I received the answer:
  
 Ibasso D-Zero MK2 (120€).
  
 It's a very recent device usb dac/amp (with line out to use with other amp), works perfectly with android native audio and up to 96khz with special apps works great. Comes with USB otg cable, has it's own battery... So it has everything I wanted.
  
 The idea, obviously will be to use S4+Ibasso(as DAC only)+CayinC5+HD650.
  
 I really hope the research drives me to a new level of enjoyment of portable hifi music.
  
 Do you think I made good choices?


----------



## CJG888

Waiting for my flight at Beijing airport.

Once again, the announcement is made: "Any power packs or charging devices without power labels are strictly prohibited from all flights".

Cayin, please take note. Your Chinese customers can neither legally check this amp in their hold baggage or take it in their carry on. All we need is a power label.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

cjg888 said:


> Waiting for my flight at Beijing airport.
> 
> Once again, the announcement is made: "Any power packs or charging devices without power labels are strictly prohibited from all flights".
> 
> Cayin, please take note. Your Chinese customers can neither legally check this amp in their hold baggage or take it in their carry on. All we need is a power label.


 
 This is a very strange thing, because of their work, and I also need to regularly travel by plane, my accoutrements have IPHONE, Samsung, N6DAP, C5, K702 and a 10800mAh charge treasure, the security staff never asked about C5 or N6, have often checked 10800mAh charge treasure.
  
 C5 in China sold half a year, we have never received such a case the customer feedback, thank you for the information, I will follow up and attention to this matter. At the same time, you have examples of this label for you, let us look at see if we can apply.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Lohb

I forgot, when the unit is fully charged will the last light continue to flash or go solid like 1+2 ?
 Had it charging overnight and the last light is still flashing after 8 or so hours.....


----------



## Dsnuts

Turn your power off.


----------



## deltronzero

thomas cayin said:


> This is a very strange thing, because of their work, and I also need to regularly travel by plane, my accoutrements have IPHONE, Samsung, N6DAP, C5, K702 and a 10800mAh charge treasure, the security staff never asked about C5 or N6, have often checked 10800mAh charge treasure.
> 
> C5 in China sold half a year, we have never received such a case the customer feedback, thank you for the information, I will follow up and attention to this matter. At the same time, you have examples of this label for you, let us look at see if we can apply.
> 
> Thank you.


 
  
 This actually does happen Thomas.  I've flown within China probably 20+ times the past 2 years and one of the times, my Motorola battery pack without label was taken away from me.  The label basically just needs to show the battery volume (???mAH) and the voltage input/output.
  
 現在國內對充電寶很敏感哦。


----------



## Lohb

dsnuts said:


> Turn your power off.


 

 It was off. Now fully charged. I need to check my wall charger output...super slow.


----------



## derGabe

I also bought the C5 and i really like it so far. Here is my Setup:
  
 Fiio X1 (loaded with 24bit/48khz Files) ---> Cayin C5 (on high-gain, Volume between 3-4) ----> Beyerdynamic T90
  
 Last Night i've been listening to some of my Mark Knopfler Albums (Golden Heart und Sailing To Philadelphia) and coulnd't help but smile
 about the SQ of this Setup. I already loved my T90 without the C5, but paired with the C5 the sound definitely gets more detailed and the
 dynamics get better.


----------



## Kerouac

dergabe said:


> I also bought the C5 and i really like it so far. Here is my Setup:
> 
> Fiio X1 (loaded with 24bit/48khz Files) ---> Cayin C5 (on high-gain, Volume between 3-4) ----> Beyerdynamic T90
> 
> ...


 
 Hey..that's a great message to sign up with....welcome to HF!!!
  
 The C5 is also my favourite amp (up till now). Just watch your wallet though, when you read about possible upgrades with gear, headphones, iems, cables or whatever else from now


----------



## derGabe

Thanks. This Forum seems like a really nice Place to be.
  
 My Wallet is already aching this month because of some "investments" for musical enjoyment.
 I am really curious about the Astell & Kern DAP's. I could get an new AK100 for 550,00 EUR
 (i'm located in Germany) but still have a hard time pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## Lohb

dergabe said:


> I also bought the C5 and i really like it so far. Here is my Setup:
> 
> Fiio X1 (loaded with 24bit/48khz Files) ---> Cayin C5 (on high-gain, Volume between 3-4) ----> Beyerdynamic T90
> 
> ...


 

 Do you find it is pretty great with detail (for its price) , yet there is an overall smoothness to the presentation ?


----------



## derGabe

For this Price (i payed 100€) this one is a steal. I mean this is my portable setup, you have to keep that in mind. Its not as detailed as my Beyerdynamic A20 Headphone-Amp, but then again thats worth 5 times the C5. I wouldn't say its a smooth presentation. But then again that's personal preferences. I don't like my Amp to sound too smooth. I mean it also depends on the Music you are listening to. I have been listening to some Jazz (Gretchen Parlato and Diana Krall) and really loved the SQ of this Setup. I am not so much into "heavier" Music at the moment, so i don't know how well this Setup would perform with it.


----------



## Caruryn

It is a smooth amp and you can verify that by  pairing it with a treble happy iem.The highs are less piercing,edgy but just as detailed although it adds a hint of warm to the whole presentation.Don't know if this amp would be ideal with an iem that lacks treble and needs more sparkle though.It is also not the most transparent and articulated amp but for the money it is a steal.


----------



## Kerouac

> Originally Posted by *derGabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Wallet is already aching this month because of some "investments" for musical enjoyment.
> I am really curious about the Astell & Kern DAP's. I could get an new AK100 for 550,00 EUR
> (i'm located in Germany) but still have a hard time pulling the trigger on this one.


 
 Well, as far as I know there are 2 versions (don´t know the differences though) of the AK100...I've also read multiple posts from people on HF that the AK players are good, but that they're also overpriced for the sound quality that they deliver. But I've never owned/tried one (only had DX50, DX90 & X5) so can't be the judge on that.
  
 What I do know is that there will be interesting competition soon for that budget (± €550) with the upcoming Fiio X7 and Questyle QP1. And let's not forget that Cayin has launched the N6 DAP recently which got very positive reviews so far: http://www.head-fi.org/t/740557/cayin-n6-dap-dual-pcm1792-btl-amplication-circuit-24-192-dsd128-sacd-iso
  
 So if I were you, I would do some investigation on those (and maybe others) too, before buying the AK100...


----------



## CJG888

Also, don't forget the HM-650...


----------



## gugman

Hi
 my xonar xense sound card just died, so if I buy C5 can i use it with my pc? I own ultrasone xfi 580 headphones , so will all this together make any sense ? or its better to get internal sound card with dedicated amp again ?
  
 thanx


----------



## gikigill

The C5D is what you need since the C5 is just an amplifier.


----------



## BeBop Lives

_I was trying some different combinations and paired the X5 Fiio_ with _the C5 Cayin and fell in love.  I do not use iem's most of the time as I prefer on or over ear cans.  I really enjoy this _Amp much more than the E12.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bebop lives said:


> _I was trying some different combinations and paired the X5 Fiio_ with _the C5 Cayin and fell in love.  I do not use iem's most of the time as I prefer on or over ear cans.  I really enjoy this _Amp much more than the E12.


 

  I have the X5 and e12 and will have the Cayin tomorrow maybe and am very very curious about the reviews which speak of a 3D like sound.
 Would anyone care to take a stab at what that means and what piece of the internals that give it that.


----------



## twister6

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have the X5 and e12 and will have the Cayin tomorrow maybe and am very very curious about the reviews which speak of a 3D like sound.
> Would anyone care to take a stab at what that means and what piece of the internals that give it that.


 
  
 3D refers to soundstage width/depth and 3D imaging/position of instruments and vocals in space that can be delivered by C5, though you are limited by soundstage of your headphones to reproduce it.


----------



## BeBop Lives

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have the X5 and e12 and will have the Cayin tomorrow maybe and am very very curious about the reviews which speak of a 3D like sound.
> Would anyone care to take a stab at what that means and what piece of the internals that give it that.


 

_IMHO the combination of X5 and C5 Cayin is far superior with a more open soundstage and defined instrumentation.  _


----------



## CalvinXC

Sent my C5 back to dealer, dealer checked with various IEMs and told me the amp got no problem with hissing, clearly he don't have something like 846 or other very high sensitivity IEMs, 
But he do have to help me fix the crack in between both the 3.5mm jack, and he is still dealing about it with Cayin. Have to find something else that is made for iems.


----------



## Kerouac

bebop lives said:


> hawaiibadboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have the X5 and e12 and will have the Cayin tomorrow maybe and am very very curious about the reviews which speak of a 3D like sound.
> ...


 

 Yep, I agree on that and besides that a much blacker background (especially with sensitive iems)
 But I think the E12 has a stronger bass boost (at least to my ears) and maybe that's an important aspect to Hawaiibadboy...
  
 @ CalvinXC: maybe the E12A?


----------



## raybone0566

hey guys, just listed my c-5 on ebay for 125.00. amp was hardly ever used. great deal for anyone looking


----------



## Xdaggersoul

gugman said:


> Hi
> my xonar xense sound card just died, so if I buy C5 can i use it with my pc? I own ultrasone xfi 580 headphones , so will all this together make any sense ? or its better to get internal sound card with dedicated amp again ?
> 
> thanx


 
 If you are planning to use it with a desktop, why look at portable amps?
 Desktop amps/Dac will be more suitable for you.


----------



## gugman

xdaggersoul said:


> If you are planning to use it with a desktop, why look at portable amps?
> Desktop amps/Dac will be more suitable for you.




thought would use it with my phone and tablet as well, and in that combination with phiaton ms 400 that is my main headphone for phone/tablet. but on other hand i already have cMoyBB v2.03 , have no idea which solution is best for me at this point !


----------



## hucifer

gugman said:


> thought would use it with my phone and tablet as well, and in that combination with phiaton ms 400 that is my main headphone for phone/tablet. but on other hand i already have cMoyBB v2.03 , have no idea which solution is best for me at this point !


 
 I'd put the money towards a headphone upgrade, quite honestly.

 Paying a 1:1 headphone:amp ratio only makes sense once you get into upper midrange/high-end stuff.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone pairing or heard their C5 with HRT Microstreamer ?
  
 I wonder if they would be a good (trans)portable combo with planar cans ?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

kerouac said:


> Yep, I agree on that and besides that a much blacker background (especially with sensitive iems)
> But I think the E12 has a stronger bass boost (at least to my ears) and maybe that's an important aspect to Hawaiibadboy...
> 
> @ CalvinXC: maybe the E12A?


 

  I hope not
  I truly hope that this graph is what I bought as I was saying I was a basshead and provided this image. There is no reason my e12 should have better bass but we shall see .


----------



## gugman

gugman said:


> thought would use it with my phone and tablet as well, and in that combination with phiaton ms 400 that is my main headphone for phone/tablet. but on other hand i already have cMoyBB v2.03 , have no idea which solution is best for me at this point !




just remembered that i still have asus xonar dg somewhere, so if i use its line out with C5 does it make a sence ?


----------



## gugman

hucifer said:


> I'd put the money towards a headphone upgrade, quite honestly.
> 
> 
> Paying a 1:1 headphone:amp ratio only makes sense once you get into upper midrange/high-end stuff.




to upgrade from my ultrasone hfi-580 i would need at least 300-400 usd right?


----------



## hucifer

gugman said:


> to upgrade from my ultrasone hfi-580 i would need at least 300-400 usd right?


 
 Well I guess it depends what kind of sound you're after. Extreme v-shaped headphones like the Ultrasones become scarce after the $250 mark. Saving up for something like the Fidelio X2 would see a much bigger jump in overall sound quality.

 In any case neither your 580s nor your MS400s are particularly difficult to drive and so would probably only see minimal gains from a discrete amp.


----------



## gugman

hucifer said:


> Well I guess it depends what kind of sound you're after. Extreme v-shaped headphones like the Ultrasones become scarce after the $250 mark. Saving up for something like the Fidelio X2 would see a much bigger jump in overall sound quality.
> 
> 
> In any case neither your 580s nor your MS400s are particularly difficult to drive and so would probably only see minimal gains from a discrete amp.




i see. thank you very much !!!


----------



## Lohb

C5 pairing excellently with my LCD-2.1's. Just got my 2.1s up-and-running and the bass boost is just perfect for some tracks. Surprised, as it is only doing circa 1 watt total.
 Hooked the 2.1s into REGA BRIO (with upgraded caps) speaker amp's rear taps next  / tons of headroom (8 watts) etc

  
  
 and liked the C5's tonality more.
 4 was as high as I went on C5 with bass boost on.
 Crazy little box.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

gugman said:


> thought would use it with my phone and tablet as well, and in that combination with phiaton ms 400 that is my main headphone for phone/tablet. but on other hand i already have cMoyBB v2.03 , have no idea which solution is best for me at this point !


 
 You already have a portable amp, why not go for a desktop amp? 
 You can upgrade your headphones first then decide on which type of amp you would prefer.


----------



## gugman

xdaggersoul said:


> You already have a portable amp, why not go for a desktop amp?
> You can upgrade your headphones first then decide on which type of amp you would prefer.


 
 can you please advise few best desktop amps in terms of price/quality ratio from your point of view? just to have an idea . thanx !


----------



## Xdaggersoul

gugman said:


> can you please advise few best desktop amps in terms of price/quality ratio from your point of view? just to have an idea . thanx !


 
 It depends on your budget!


----------



## gugman

xdaggersoul said:


> It depends on your budget!



at this point 250 usd max?


----------



## Lohb

gugman said:


> at this point 250 usd max?


 
 C5 thread guys...anything relevant to the C5 amp in this thread.....


----------



## gugman

lohb said:


> C5 thread guys...anything relevant to the C5 amp in this thread.....:bigsmile_face:




 right!
but on other hand we started with C5 and now I am asking if not C5 then what to buy, so still related to C5


----------



## Lohb

gugman said:


> right!
> but on other hand we started with C5 and now I am asking if not C5 then what to buy, so still related to C5


 

Check out Gustard H10 thread. New wonder amp of 2015.
 I see your budget is $250.


----------



## king conan

Let me show my portable kit to use with android phone, or whatever! 







The ibasso dzero mk2 as dac only connected to C5 through line out.


----------



## mejoshua

king conan said:


> Let me show my portable kit to use with android phone, or whatever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 how does this combi sound?


----------



## king conan

Much better than may previous combo of E12+Hifimediy android dac. 

But my headphones are sennheiser HD650 and the E12 is not a very good companion to them. 

I'd say the sound has much more presence/body. But it's my first day with C5. I need more time to have a better opinion. 

But at least the very first minutes are really, really good. Time to enjoy music and stop researching gadgets.


----------



## bzippy

hawaiibadboy said:


> I hope not
> I truly hope that this graph is what I bought as I was saying I was a basshead and provided this image. There is no reason my e12 should have better bass but we shall see .


 

 just to be clear: the top graph is the E12, right?
  
 i am interested in this because I have a C5 now and am awaiting shipment of two E12's (v1 and current production). my HD600's need a little help with the lows on some recordings, but not very much. the bass boost on the C5 is just a bit too much for them, though i really like its core unboosted sound a lot. i am hoping the bass boost of the E12 is a bit more subtle. assuming the core SQ is about the same, then my decision will come down to the more subtle bass boost. the loser will be returned. has anyone done a direct comparison by ear?


----------



## twister6

king conan said:


> Much better than may previous combo of E12+Hifimediy android dac.
> 
> But my headphones are sennheiser HD650 and the E12 is not a very good companion to them.
> 
> ...


 

 Why not combining Hifimediy with C5?  That tiny OTG usb dac is super clean and transparent.


----------



## king conan

I wanted to try other DAC's to use with computer and also to reach 96khz/24bits audio. The Ibasso is very good with PC and phones. Very happy at the moment.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

king conan said:


> I wanted to try other DAC's to use with computer and also to reach 96khz/24bits audio. The Ibasso is very good with PC and phones. Very happy at the moment.



 


Cayin upcoming C5DAC what you say such products.


----------



## king conan

I know, but you said the amp section will be less powerful than the C5. Is that right?


----------



## Xdaggersoul

thomas cayin said:


> king conan said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to try other DAC's to use with computer and also to reach 96khz/24bits audio. The Ibasso is very good with PC and phones. Very happy at the moment.
> ...


 
 There is a C5DAC!!!? Will it work with Ipod classic 7th gen? just asking!


----------



## gugman

can anyone advise how does c5 compare to iBasso D-Zero MK2 D0-MKII  in terms of sound quality/amp power?


----------



## king conan

C5 is way mooore powerful than ibasso. So C5 is great for the most demanding headphones. 

Sound quality is more difficult to compare but the C5 is closer to a decent desktop amp so I think it's better. 

The new C5D from cayin is not yet released and I'd love to know more details about it.


----------



## Lohb

gugman said:


> can anyone advise how does c5 compare to iBasso D-Zero MK2 D0-MKII  in terms of sound quality/amp power?


 
 Do you like a neutral/natural/warm/analytical sound ? I think D-zero goes towards warmer sounding with less power and C5 natural sounding/slightly warm....
  
 The good thing with C5 as a starter amp is you won't be out a lot of cash if you need to resell vs a $250 amp. Hope that helps.


----------



## gugman

i see. thanx !!!


----------



## Ferrosa

Get it! I'm amazed for what C5+HRT Microstreamer does for my HD650 and DT770 Pro LE.


----------



## Ferrosa

lohb said:


> Anyone pairing or heard their C5 with HRT Microstreamer ?
> 
> I wonder if they would be a good (trans)portable combo with planar cans ?


 
 Get it! I'm amazed for what C5+HRT Microstreamer does for my HD650 and DT770 Pro LE.


----------



## Lohb

ferrosa said:


> Get it! I'm amazed for what C5+HRT Microstreamer does for my HD650 and DT770 Pro LE.


 
 What would be the main noticeable bump in SQ combining the 2 ?
 I hope it does not make the upper-end brighter or things warmer but add more definition to the overall smooth sig. without getting etched or 'sparkly'/more depth to go with the C5 width/enhanced texture to the existing C5 signature. A tall call, but I've only read good things about the naturalness of the HRT and a few key members giving it the thumbs up seems like it will be a great combo portable DAC to go with the C5.


----------



## Ferrosa

Hi Lohb!
 No brighter high end through this combo.
 The things just get warmer with the bass bosst on, which I love it.


----------



## Lohb

ferrosa said:


> Hi Lohb!
> No brighter high end through this combo.
> The things just get warmer with the bass bosst on, which I love it.


 

 Hmmm, warmer may not be good for my LCD2.1's which are euphonic/warm already. Have to maybe re-think the C5/LCD 2.1 DAC that is not small size Sabre...


----------



## Kerouac

lohb said:


> Hmmm, warmer may not be good for my LCD2.1's which are euphonic/warm already. Have to maybe re-think the C5/LCD 2.1 DAC that is not small size Sabre...


 
 Well, (for what's it worth) I realy like the sound of X5+C5+LCD2.2 (pre fazor)...even so much that I decided to put my more analytical Pico Power (which I normally used with the LCD and costs $475 new) up for sale. The C5 has a more warm ''tube like'' sound, but details are still there and the adjustable bass (boost) is a nice bonus when needed...imo C5 is ''bang for buck''!


----------



## Lohb

kerouac said:


> Well, (for what's it worth) I realy like the sound of X5+C5+LCD2.2 (pre fazor)...even so much that I decided to put my more analytical Pico Power (which I normally used with the LCD and costs $475 new) up for sale. The C5 has a more warm ''tube like'' sound, but details are still there and the adjustable bass (boost) is a nice bonus when needed...imo C5 is ''bang for buck''!


 

 2.1's and 2.2's need a little bit different gear upstream I think - the DAC being the one that needs to be less warm with 2.1's from what I've read/heard.....it's like mixing a cocktail trying to get the balance right !!
  
 And I'll be keeping the C5 for sure (unless I have a chance at a used IBasso PB2)


----------



## hucifer

I wonder what amps you guys who are calling the C5 "warm" are comparing it to. I think it's pretty neutral, but then I never use the bass boost.


----------



## Kerouac

hucifer said:


> I wonder what amps you guys who are calling the C5 "warm" are comparing it to. I think it's pretty neutral, but then I never use the bass boost.


 
 Compared to my E12 and Pico Power, the C5 has a warmer soundsignature. At least to my ears/brain it sounds that way...


----------



## Lohb

hucifer said:


> I wonder what amps you guys who are calling the C5 "warm" are comparing it to. I think it's pretty neutral, but then I never use the bass boost.


 

 I say slightly warm... but lets not forget the cans we have listed as using....!


----------



## hucifer

kerouac said:


> Compared to my E12 and Pico Power, the C5 has a warmer soundsignature. At least to my ears/brain it sounds that way...


 

 Well, with all due respect to your own opinion, I personally believe that you couldn't be more wrong in your assertion. The E12 is one of the most coloured, mid-bassy warm sounding solid state amps I have ever heard. So much so that I am wondering if you really know what "warm" means.


lohb said:


> I say slightly warm... but lets not forget the cans we have listed as using....!


 
 *Slightly* warm, maybe. Compared to something like the O2. But compared to the Fiio E10k, E12, E17, JDS Labs CD5, Alo Audio Pan Am, National, Continental or even my NFB-15, it isn't.

 And the headphones you use doesn't matter anyway, assuming they're not crap and that you use the same pair every time.


----------



## Lohb

hucifer said:


> *Slightly* warm, maybe. Compared to something like the O2. But compared to the Fiio E10k, E12, E17, JDS Labs CD5, Alo Audio Pan Am, National, Continental or even my NFB-15, it isn't.
> 
> And the headphones you use doesn't matter anyway, assuming they're not crap and that you use the same pair every time.


 
 OK, let's move the headphones out of the equation all together. They don't matter. Of course they matter...will you see the same amps crop up that pair excellently with HD800 that pair up with the dark euphonic LCD 2.1 ? I don't think so.


----------



## hucifer

lohb said:


> OK, let's move the headphones out of the equation all together. They don't matter. Of course they matter...will you see the same amps crop up that pair excellently with HD800 that pair up with the dark euphonic LCD 2.1 ? I don't think so.




You misunderstand me. In order to say whether an amp is warm, neutral etc . it doesn't matter so much which headphones we use to compare them, as long as the headphones remain the same. 

Of course neutral headphones are much more ideal for the purposes of making a comparison, though.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Anybody know how these sound with a Fostex TH900? Is it a good combo?


----------



## Lohb

hucifer said:


> You misunderstand me. In order to say whether an amp is warm, neutral etc . it doesn't matter so much which headphones we use to compare them, as long as the headphones remain the same.
> 
> Of course neutral headphones are much more ideal for the purposes of making a comparison, though.


 

 Neutral/slighty warm.
  
 We are not poles apart on the tone. I'm not only one who says it has a slight warmth to it and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## amigomatt

lohb said:


> Anyone pairing or heard their C5 with HRT Microstreamer ?
> 
> I wonder if they would be a good (trans)portable combo with planar cans ?


I use the HRT Microstreamer through my C5 to power my HE560s magnificently!


----------



## amigomatt

I might add with a slightly warm sound signature.


----------



## Lohb

The charger I'm using is 5 volts / 700 mAmps.
 Should I buy a more powerful charger, and if yes, what would be the max mAmps I'd be looking for ?


----------



## twister6

lohb said:


> The charger I'm using is 5 volts / 700 mAmps.
> Should I buy a more powerful charger, and if yes, what would be the max mAmps I'd be looking for ?


 
  
 Gotta be a very old charger.  2A chargers have been standard with most of the smartphones and tablets for at least 2+ years now and 1A was a few years before that   You need 2A charger (2000 mA).


----------



## Lohb

twister6 said:


> Gotta be a very old charger.  2A chargers have been standard with most of the smartphones and tablets for at least 2+ years now and 1A was a few years before that   You need 2A charger (2000 mA).


 

 With my other charger 5.2 Volts / 1.35 Amps, the C5 was giving a pulsing high frequency noise, so I went back to the old one.


----------



## twister6

lohb said:


> With my other charger 5.2 Volts / 1.35 Amps, the C5 was giving a pulsing high frequency noise, so I went back to the old one.


 
  
 5.2V/1.35A doesn't sound like a regular (meaning, common) output, so I wouldn't trust it.  Not worried about the current, but rather 5.2V which could be outside of acceptable 5V input expected by C5.  Just use 5V/2A.


----------



## pinoyman

TO ALL IPHONE 6/6 PLUS USERS:
  
 a quick question: 
 how do you connect your cayin c5 to it? (is it via headphone jack, using 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio jack or via usb)
 im planing to get one, but the problem is, iphone 6 is my source but i dont know how to connect it.


----------



## Hapster

pinoyman said:


> TO ALL IPHONE 6/6 PLUS USERS:
> 
> a quick question:
> how do you connect your cayin c5 to it? (is it via headphone jack, using 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio jack or via usb)
> im planing to get one, but the problem is, iphone 6 is my source but i dont know how to connect it.




Usb to lightning connector. I'd use this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00OFFX07Q/

Edit: I lied, the from pictures it looks like the cayin only takes micro usb input. So I don't know what you'd use.


----------



## king conan

The C5 is "only" an amp of analogic signal. So to connect to an Iphone you just need a minijack to minijack cable (it's included in the C5 box).
  

  
 That's the case if you trust the quality of the DAC inside of the Iphone. There are external DAC's for Iphone to extract the digital stream directly (and then send to amp same way), but that's another story.


----------



## Rozenberg

king conan said:


> The C5 is "only" an amp of analogic signal. So to connect to an Iphone you just need a minijack to minijack cable (it's included in the C5 box).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But won't it be double-amping them?
I don't know if there's lightning to 3.5 connector nor if the lightning could be used as line out.


----------



## king conan

Yes it would be double amping (but it's not a tragedy). The lightning out cannot be used directly as line out. There are MFI lightning adapters to usb compatible with some USB DAC's. Or perhaps the camera connection kit usb adapter, but I don't know the best solution for Iphone 6. There are other threads with proper info about.
  
 This JDSlabs blog explains this stuff
  
 http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=838


----------



## Rozenberg

king conan said:


> Yes it would be double amping (but it's not a tragedy). The lightning out cannot be used directly as line out. There are MFI lightning adapters to usb compatible with some USB DAC's. Or perhaps the camera connection kit usb adapter, but I don't know the best solution for Iphone 6. There are other threads with proper info about.
> 
> This JDSlabs blog explains this stuff
> 
> http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=838


 
  
 For me double-amping is a tragedy.
 I can't offer a solution to iPhone 6 as well, but even micro USB connector is useless since C5's micro USB inputs are only power in and power out.
 Basically we could only go back to 3.5 to 3.5 with double amping.


----------



## king conan

The ony way to not double amping with an Iphone is to use one of those adapters and connect a USB DAC with line out. That's perfectly possible. That's what I do with my android phone (USB DAC line out --- C5).
  
 The only problem is that with Iphone I think there are more compatibility issues with USB DAC's. But that is a matter out of this thread.


----------



## nmatheis

FYI: My C5's up for grabs in the For Sale forums: LINK.


----------



## pinoyman

upon hearing all those comments...
 it seems like...
 an iphone isnt a suitable source to be amped by a cayin c5.
 im still on a hunt for a good amp dac that would bypass the iphone's internal.
  
 thanks for all the comment.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Bass boost is more than ample


----------



## Lohb

hawaiibadboy said:


> Bass boost is more than ample




 What do you think of the overall tone, sound-stage/instrument separation ? Any downsides ?


----------



## Pianist

While Cayin C5 is certainly a very nice sounding amp, I've personally moved on the Fiio E12A, because I feel that the latter sounds more neutral, transparent and natural than the C5, and suits a wider variety of headphones. I AB'ed the two amps before deciding to keep the E12A. I found C5 more spacious sounding, more controlled, especially in the bass and sharper, more exciting on attack. However, the E12A won out in most other aspects of sound to my ears.
  
 The E12A has a more rounded sound to it than the C5, being a bit softer on attack and perhaps not as exciting sometimes, but more natural sounding. E12A has a somewhat bloated bass next to the C5 (although burn may help here perhaps), but the bass on the Fiio is fuller, more tactile and textured than that of the C5. The bass on the C5 is just a little quiet/lean IMO next to the E12A when both are used without bass boost. With bass boost on, C5 may have stonger bass than the E12A, overall, but the bass boost on the E12A is far more natural, because it mostly boosts sub bass and just a bit of mid bass, while C5 bass boost just lifts all of the bass region, including upper bass, adding too much coloration IMO.
  
 C5 is also noticeably drier sounding than the E12A, which is not necessarily a bad thing and does work well with some music and headphones, but also sounds somewhat unnatural to my ears and I consider it a coloration. E12A is noticeably "wetter", perhaps slightly too much so compared to a perfectly neutral tone, but it does sound more natural to me. I also found the E12A to be noticeably more resolving than the C5, especially in regards to overall micro detail/texture, treble and dynamics. E12A is capable of producing more contrast between louder and quieter music passages and sounds more articulate than the C5, which is very noticeable with well recorded live instruments and vocals. Sounds simply jump out more with the E12A vs the C5, while the latter sounds flatter, less alive. E12A also has more texture in its sound vs C5 - C5 seems to gloss over some micro detail. Moreover, the highs on the E12A are more present, more sparkly and seemingly a good bit more resolving than those of the C5. I think I heard quite a bit more separation between individual cymbal crashes than I could with the C5. C5 sounds a tad dulled in the highs vs the E12A, with the latter being, again, more vibrant and alive. Also, while the C5 sounds more wide open than the E12A overall, I feel that the Fiio does better reproducing soundstage depth.
  
 Overall, while both amps sound great to me, I found E12A to be the superior sounding amp overall and I felt that it paired better with most of my headphones. I was actually surprised that I preferred my HE-500 out of the E12A by quite a margin, considering that the C5 is about twice as powerful and I would think that Orthos should benefit from the extra power. But no - the E12A sounds quite a bit more vibrant and alive with the HE-500, while the C5 sounds somewhat dull and boring to me with these headphones. And of course, the E12A pairs much better with sensitive headphones and IEMs than the C5, as the former has virtually no detectable hiss on low gain and allows for quite a bit more volume control with sensitive headphones than the C5. I felt that C5 was too powerful for my RE-400 for example out of a fixed volume line out of Fiio X5, as the minimum volume I could get out of it was already too loud for me for my usual low volume listening during late evening/night. The minimum usable volume of the C5 I could get without channel imbalance was about equal to 25-28/120 on my X5 headphone out at low gain, while the E12A allows a minimum usable volume equivalent to roughly 12-15/120 at low gain on the X5s headphone out, or even a bit less...


----------



## king conan

I found yesterday this video review/comparision with E12. I don't know if its from a member of this forum:


----------



## king conan

And I'd like to add that if you "need" Bass Boost, the E12 sounds much more natural and enjoyable and C5 is probably too much.
  
 But,
  
 if your headphones deliver enough bass and you don't need that feature I still think Cayin C5 has an overall advantage. But it's a matter of personal taste and kind of heaphones used.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

king conan said:


> And I'd like to add that if you "need" Bass Boost, the E12 sounds much more natural and enjoyable and C5 is probably too much.
> 
> But,
> 
> if your headphones deliver enough bass and you don't need that feature I still think Cayin C5 has an overall advantage. But it's a matter of personal taste and kind of heaphones used.


 

 Need?
 It's one of 3 actionable interface items Volume pot/ ...gain switch and bass boost switch.
  
 3
  
 I'll take em', I need them, and I built the Extreme basshead thread/community/YT archive with the e12 and the Cayin has a less compact delivery. Better bass boost in theory of design an execution for anyone who likes to hear the bass player clearly. The FiiO has a better accessory pack and price but the Cayin is the better amp.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

lohb said:


> What do you think of the overall tone, sound-stage/instrument separation ? Any downsides ?


 

 The highs are butter smooth and it is how I like it. The e12 was harsh on high vocal and guitar on all cans from Flagships to basscannons.
 Downside is volume knob is numbered but it's not quite black on not quite white and it is hard to see. Blue bands? mini usb to usb? I had to use my e12 mini to usb to charge the Cayin and was quite pissed.
  
 However it is an amp and sonic wise it is outstanding and is being rec'd in my thread and folks are already migrating to the Cayin as we speak. Video.....quite powerful as a sales tool.


----------



## Lohb

pianist said:


> While Cayin C5 is certainly a very nice sounding amp, I've personally moved on the Fiio E12A, because I feel that the latter sounds more neutral, transparent and natural than the C5, and suits a wider variety of headphones. I AB'ed the two amps before deciding to keep the E12A. I found C5 more spacious sounding, more controlled, especially in the bass and sharper, more exciting on attack. However, the E12A won out in most other aspects of sound to my ears.
> 
> The E12A has a more rounded sound to it than the C5, being a bit softer on attack and perhaps not as exciting sometimes, but more natural sounding. E12A has a somewhat bloated bass next to the C5 (although burn may help here perhaps), but the bass on the Fiio is fuller, more tactile and textured than that of the C5. The bass on the C5 is just a little quiet/lean IMO next to the E12A when both are used without bass boost. With bass boost on, C5 may have stonger bass than the E12A, overall, but the bass boost on the E12A is far more natural, because it mostly boosts sub bass and just a bit of mid bass, while C5 bass boost just lifts all of the bass region, including upper bass, adding too much coloration IMO.
> 
> ...


 

 Great to have a counter-view on C5. Did you use same source for your impressions.... X5 only ?


----------



## Pianist

lohb said:


> Great to have a counter-view on C5. Did you use same source for your impressions.... X5 only ?


 
  
 I used the line outs of X5 and Asus Essence STX, but they are virtually identical in quality as both X5 and STX use the PCM1792A DAC.


----------



## Lohb

pianist said:


> I used the line outs of X5 and Asus Essence STX, but they are virtually identical in quality as both X5 and STX use the PCM1792A DAC.


 

 Did you find the C5 has a kind of tube-like veneer to the sound ?


----------



## Ferrosa

New color for C5:
http://www.amazon.com/Cayin-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Brushed-Warranty/dp/B00T896120/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1423553893&sr=1-4


----------



## 40lb

ferrosa said:


> New color for C5:
> http://www.amazon.com/Cayin-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Brushed-Warranty/dp/B00T896120/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1423553893&sr=1-4


 

 If given a choice of colors I always get the black one if it is available however that does not look good especially with the plastic top the same.


----------



## Lohb

40lb said:


> If given a choice of colors I always get the black one if it is available however that does not look good especially with the plastic top the same.


 

 Yep, one drop and that plastic end will be toast.


----------



## Rozenberg

ferrosa said:


> New color for C5:
> http://www.amazon.com/Cayin-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Brushed-Warranty/dp/B00T896120/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1423553893&sr=1-4


 
  
 Normally I would go for black as well but the champagne color makes it look more premium


----------



## raybone0566

rozenberg said:


> Normally I would go for black as well but the champagne color makes it look more premium


 USA warranty also.


----------



## Rozenberg

raybone0566 said:


> USA warranty also.


 
  
 Maybe not yet available on my local Amazon (or never will). Searched both there and ebay, no Cayin C5 available as now.
 I'm glad I got mine for 99€ from my Amazon though.


----------



## raybone0566

rozenberg said:


> Maybe not yet available on my local Amazon (or never will). Searched both there and ebay, no Cayin C5 available as now.
> I'm glad I got mine for 99€ from my Amazon though.


 It's on amazon. I just saw it follow the link on this page.


----------



## raybone0566

It's being sold through pro studio & sound. 16 available.


----------



## Kerouac

Today I listened a lot with X5+C5+Grado PS500. The C5 just keeps on amazing me. On low gain (volume only at 3) and with bass boost on it has great synergy with the PS500. I don't think I ever heard this headphone sound better than this


----------



## bzippy

kingmajix said:


> Really excited to hear your comparison on the C5 vs E12 v1 especially in the bass boost department. I'm trying to decide between the two myself and while I've read a lot about both I don't think I've seen a single direct comparison. Can't wait to read your impressions!


 

 I finally settled all this for myself. Here's the thread.


----------



## manishex

I'm still not decided on whether to get the C5 or e12A for my x5+he-400i.
  
 At the moment i use a e12 (hi gain), the C5 on paper seems to pair well but if the e12A is just as good I would prefer the much longer battery life and versatility with IEMs. Which is brighter?


----------



## K.T.

manishex said:


> I'm still not decided on whether to get the C5 or e12A for my x5+he-400i.
> 
> At the moment i use a e12 (hi gain), the C5 on paper seems to pair well but if the e12A is just as good I would prefer the much longer battery life and versatility with IEMs. Which is brighter?




They are both very good amps, but different. I would not say one is "better" than the other in absolute terms. Rather, they offer a different kind of presentation with different strengths. Which you will like better really comes down to your taste in sound.

C5 is more powerful and dynamic sounding. With the right associated equipment, the soundstage can sound huge. It really grabs you with its control of the pace and dynamics. Makes music sound sure and powerful. Lots of conviction to the sound.

The E12A, on the other hand, is more intimate. Really grabs you with the flow of the music. Focuses on more of the tone and texture, and ebb and flow, of the sounds. Captivating in its own way.

When I use either one of these amps, I really get drawn into the sound and end up running with it for weeks.

Then I'll get and itch to switch and I'll end up listening to, and enjoying, the other one for several weeks at a stretch.

Both are very good amps, but offer a different kind of presentation.

I would say the C5 probably has a more energetic treble, but I would hesitate to call it bright. It seems balanced with the rest of the spectrum. 

The E12A does not draw attention to the treble. Some may say it's a little soft at the top. But unless you really enjoy a sparkly treble effect, the E12A still does have enough treble energy to serve the music well.

I really like both of these amps.


----------



## manishex

Oh thanks! I think I would prefer the C5. I Wonder if fiio or cayin will bring out successors to these anytime soon.
 Guess I'm gonna have to try them both, or buy whichever comes up cheap on the forums ^_^


----------



## Kerouac

k.t. said:


> They are both very good amps, but different. I would not say one is "better" than the other in absolute terms. Rather, they offer a different kind of presentation with different strengths. Which you will like better really comes down to your taste in sound.
> 
> C5 is more powerful and dynamic sounding. With the right associated equipment, the soundstage can sound huge. It really grabs you with its control of the pace and dynamics. Makes music sound sure and powerful. Lots of conviction to the sound.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh man...twister6's review on both and your post really made me curious about this E12A.
 I already have the C5 (and E12) but I think it's nice to have another excellent amp with a different soundsignature.
  
 In the end it's all about synergy imo. Just curious, what headphones / iems did you use with C5 / E12A? Can't find them under your profile...


----------



## K.T.

kerouac said:


> Oh man...twister6's review on both and your post really made me curious about this E12A.
> I already have the C5 (and E12) but I think it's nice to have another excellent amp with a different soundsignature.
> 
> In the end it's all about synergy imo. Just curious, what headphones / iems did you use with C5 / E12A? Can't find them under your profile...


 
  
 Gosh, right now mostly IEMs. The ones I have in my portable bag are the Audeo PFE-232, Sony XBA-H3, Sony XBA-40, HiFi Man RE-600, and Westone 3.
  
 I also have started using the crisper sounding Audio Technica CKN-70. I fire up the KEF M200, Audio Technica IM-50, and TTPod T1E sometimes, too.
  
 Those are the main IEMs I use out and about, though I have other IEMs that are good but don't see much air time.
  
 For portable going-out headphones, I generally use the Thinksound ON-1, Martin Logan Mikros 90, Logitech UE6000, Audio Technica M50x, and Sennheiser Amperior. That's for out-and-about. I don't usually use my open cans or more bulky/high-end cans outside my house.
  
 I actually also have two E12DIY amps running different chips, too, so many different flavors of IEMs, phones, and portable amps.
  
 Of course, not everything sounds good together.
  
 Yes, you are right - there are certain synergies, some really great sounding pairings, that you'll find based on your listening preferences. Other combinations will fall flat on their faces, or just not offer anything special.
  
 I actually set up a Google Doc so I could keep track of the pairings that sound especially good to me. Otherwise, I would forget with all the different permutations!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

In China, now is the time to celebrate, every household to prepare the Spring Festival, which is a traditional Chinese festival here, and I wish all the attention CAYIN people, Happy New Year!


----------



## Xdaggersoul

thomas cayin said:


> In China, now is the time to celebrate, every household to prepare the Spring Festival, which is a traditional Chinese festival here, and I wish all the attention CAYIN people, Happy New Year!


 
 Same in Singapore too!


----------



## rontant

k.t. said:


> I also have started using the crisper sounding Audio Technica CKN-70.


 
  
 Lately CKN-70 has become one of my favorite iems.  Between C5 and E12A, which one sound better to you with CKN70? 
  
 During my recent 2-week home leave, I only brought my X5 with me and didn't bring along my C5 and boy...  I really suffered from the C5 withdrawal for the entire 2 weeks and I was so tempted to buy E12A which was on sale during that time.


----------



## surge

thomas cayin said:


> In China, now is the time to celebrate, every household to prepare the Spring Festival, which is a traditional Chinese festival here, and I wish all the attention CAYIN people, Happy New Year!




celebration here in Singapore too恭喜发财 万事如意


----------



## thoughtcriminal

How's the synergy with a set of akg q701?

Chain would be iPod mini > lod > c5 >q701
Will the warm musicality of the Wolfson DAC and the "layered soundstage" pair well with the akgs massive sterile soundstage?


----------



## SLCanhead

disregard post


----------



## Dan DRC

I have Grado 225e and currently using a Dragonfly as DAC and amp for my Mac mini running iTunes and BitPerfect. Mainly listen to classic rock and older jazz. If you had to choose between a used Hornet for 190
new Cayin C5 for 160 which would you choose? I would still use the Dragonfly as the DAC.


----------



## mdiogofs

Can it drive a DT 880 PRO 600 Ohm version properly? Or this kind of headphones are very different to these (to better) on an desktop amplifier plugged into electricity?


----------



## SLCanhead

My C5 _finally _arrived this morning (a week later than the original posted estimate - _thanks _USPS.) 
  
 Laptop -> iBasso D7 -> Cayin C5 -> Philips X2 _or_ Zero Audio Duoza
  
 Anyway, taking a first listen. Still acclimating to the sound...will report back in a bit.


----------



## Ferrosa

mdiogofs said:


> Can it drive a DT 880 PRO 600 Ohm version properly? Or this kind of headphones are very different to these (to better) on an desktop amplifier plugged into electricity?


 

 I guess it does. Read this:
 http://www.headfonia.com/cayin-c5-bubbly-baby/2/#comment-1760238896


----------



## mdiogofs

Thanks


----------



## zazex

pianist said:


> [...] The minimum usable volume of the C5 I could get without channel imbalance was about equal to 25-28/120 on my X5 headphone out at low gain, while the E12A allows a minimum usable volume equivalent to roughly 12-15/120 at low gain on the X5s headphone out, or even a bit less...


 
  
 FWIW, there's no perceptible channel imbalance on my Cayin C5 at any volume.
 If there were, I'd have to return it.


----------



## zazex

hucifer said:


> I wonder what amps you guys who are calling the C5 "warm" are comparing it to. I think it's pretty neutral, but then I never use the bass boost.


 
 I think it's just a tad warm compared with the JDS O2.
 Very slightly.
  
 It's a really fine amplifier IMO and a great value.
 Only issue is battery life.


----------



## skingg

Hi guys, since the C5DAC will be officially listed sometime this month, is the C5 still worth a go at this point in time or am I better off waiting? I could not find the specs on the amp section of the C5DAC so I'm wondering if it will be as good/similar or better than that of the C5.


----------



## Change is Good

skingg said:


> Hi guys, since the C5DAC will be officially listed sometime this month, is the C5 still worth a go at this point in time or am I better off waiting? I could not find the specs on the amp section of the C5DAC so I'm wondering if it will be as good/similar or better than that of the C5.


 
  
 It probably won't be as powerful as the OG C5.


----------



## skingg

change is good said:


> It probably won't be as powerful as the OG C5.


 
 Thanks. I manage to find someone listed the specs for it on another site:
  
*"Specs for amp: C5DAC: 300mW + 300mW, C5 Amp: 800mW + 800mW"*
  
 Since I'll be using it to drive the HD650, I've just taken the plunge @ shenzhenaudio.


----------



## SLCanhead

skingg said:


> Thanks. I manage to find someone listed the specs for it on another site:
> 
> *"Specs for amp: C5DAC: 300mW + 300mW, C5 Amp: 800mW + 800mW"*
> 
> Since I'll be using it to drive the HD650, I've just taken the plunge @ shenzhenaudio.


 

 Congrats! I am enjoying mine so far.
  
 This lil' guy makes my X2s (low impedance) scream on the high gain setting not turned up much at all. I have a feeling it will drive your HD650s fine...


----------



## skingg

slcanhead said:


> Congrats! I am enjoying mine so far.
> 
> This lil' guy makes my X2s (low impedance) scream on the high gain setting not turned up much at all. I have a feeling it will drive your HD650s fine...


 
 Thanks! I haven't purchased the HD650 infact; I'm just prepping the relevant gears in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've gone with express shipping; I'll update on how long it'll take for the unit to arrive in due course.


----------



## Change is Good

Hello, everyone. Where can I get the best price for one of these?


----------



## gikigill

Amazon should help you out with that.


----------



## SLCanhead

I dealt with a place called CTC Audio out of Canada They are friendly, have competitive pricing to Amazon (I believe got a 5% off coupon as a first time visitor/buyer), free standard shipping, and include a limited 180 day warranty (repair or replacement directly through CTC). The only "hiccup" was that mine got caught in US Customs/USPS and took a little longer than expected/estimated, which wasn't CTC's fault. In the end, I found that the wait was worth it knowing I can deal with someone directly and closer than the manufacturer if I have an issue with the amp.
  
http://www.ctcaudio.com
  
 Alternatively, Amazon normally has near the lowest price, and ships quickly (particularly if you have Amazon Prime.)


----------



## Rozenberg

I bought mine for 99€ last September directly from amazon.de when there were only 2 left in stock
 I daresay that's the best price because 'twas even cheaper than FiiO E12 that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Unfortunately, there is none now.
  
  
 I think 'tis my 2nd time bragging how cheap I got this lovely amp.


----------



## Change is Good

I'll have to wait until a deal comes around, I guess.

Edit: or keep checking the classifieds


----------



## kameenadesi

just got the C5 and i have to put it on High gain to reach my preferred listening level with the HifiMan HE400. Argh. Hope something changes with burn in so i don't have to keep going to high gain.


----------



## gikigill

Orthos need a lot more power so the Cayin C5 will need to be in high gain mode for powering the HE400.


----------



## Change is Good

Hey everyone, can you guys help get this drop going, again? 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cayin-c5-portable-amp?s=cayin%20c


----------



## Lohb

kameenadesi said:


> just got the C5 and i have to put it on High gain to reach my preferred listening level with the HifiMan HE400. Argh. Hope something changes with burn in so i don't have to keep going to high gain.


 

 I only use high gain with Orthos with C5.
  
 What is the problem with that ?


----------



## kameenadesi

well it seems to have burned in or something magical happened... its much better on low gain now... and high gain doesnt sound bad at all.

For some reason high gain is a must for HD youtube videos with C5>iPhone 5S


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

Yep, I can't wait to have it! So many great review! Thx you Change is Good!


----------



## Rozenberg

Well, it is indeed good and you won't regret it. Although being only my second portable amp, after getting the C5, I have no further desire to buy another amp for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I might spend my money on another pair of great IEM instead


----------



## skingg

Well my unit finally arrived today. My setup would be Galaxy S3 (usb out) > E18 (dac line out) > C5 > SE525ltd & Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 (headphone out). What can I say but wow, it feels as if all the while my headphones have never sounded as they should until today! Granted, with the E18 I have never been impressed with it's dac since day 1. All the while I have felt that the soundstage was too cramped and I'd rather listen directly through the phone and pc's headphone out (Wolfson and Realtek respectively). That is until today after hooking it up together with the C5 am I more appreciative of the dac of E18.
  
 And all these are right out of the box first charge, listening for two hours straight and without burn in yet! I'm glad I did not regret reading the whole 88 pages of this thread before deciding to checkout from shenzhenaudio!


----------



## Change is Good

badboybrazil said:


> Yep, I can't wait to have it! So many great review! Thx you Change is Good!


 
  
 You're welcome! I shouldn't be too far behind you, just looking for a better deal, atm.


----------



## Kerouac

skingg said:


> Well my unit finally arrived today. My setup would be Galaxy S3 (usb out) > E18 (dac line out) > C5 > SE525ltd & Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 (headphone out). What can I say but wow, it feels as if all the while my headphones have never sounded as they should until today! Granted, with the E18 I have never been impressed with it's dac since day 1. All the while I have felt that the soundstage was too cramped and I'd rather listen directly through the phone and pc's headphone out (Wolfson and Realtek respectively). That is until today after hooking it up together with the C5 am I more appreciative of the dac of E18.
> 
> And all these are right out of the box first charge, listening for two hours straight and without burn in yet! I'm glad I did not regret reading the whole 88 pages of this thread before deciding to checkout from shenzhenaudio!


 
 Wow, a three storey high stack, is it still portable enough to carry around that way?
 The C5 is a great amp indeed and I also have good experiences with shenzenaudio, would not hesitate to buy there (even while I'm in EU) again...


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

skingg said:


> Well my unit finally arrived today. My setup would be Galaxy S3 (usb out) > E18 (dac line out) > C5 > SE525ltd & Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 (headphone out). What can I say but wow, it feels as if all the while my headphones have never sounded as they should until today! Granted, with the E18 I have never been impressed with it's dac since day 1. All the while I have felt that the soundstage was too cramped and I'd rather listen directly through the phone and pc's headphone out (Wolfson and Realtek respectively). That is until today after hooking it up together with the C5 am I more appreciative of the dac of E18.
> 
> And all these are right out of the box first charge, listening for two hours straight and without burn in yet! I'm glad I did not regret reading the whole 88 pages of this thread before deciding to checkout from shenzhenaudio! :etysmile:


 Does it work better with a DAC? Would I need that? I don't know much about it. That's why!


----------



## skingg

kerouac said:


> Wow, a three storey high stack, is it still portable enough to carry around that way?
> The C5 is a great amp indeed and I also have good experiences with shenzenaudio, would not hesitate to buy there (even while I'm in EU) again...


 
 Not really, I could have usb-out via my desktop but it so happens that my phone was fully charged at the same time as the C5 so I thought why not! I'll probably start looking up on DAP next for a better sounding portable solution. And this was my first purchase with shenzhenaudio;  the staff was very pleasant so will definitely shop with them again.
  
  


badboybrazil said:


> Does it work better with a DAC? Would I need that? I don't know much about it. That's why!


 
 Most phones nowadays pack a pretty decent dac (digital to analog converter) thus you only need to line out to the C5 (or any other portable amps). Ofcourse a portable dac/amp would usually sound better than a dac within a phone ("usually" because of personal experience with E18's dac compared with the one in the international Galaxy S3) The reason I connected 3-way was highlighted in my post above


----------



## Lohb

Goes well enough with Sabre U2 DAC for you guys on a budget...synergy IMO decent for the price level of both.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

skingg said:


> Well my unit finally arrived today. My setup would be Galaxy S3 (usb out) > E18 (dac line out) > C5 > SE525ltd & Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 (headphone out). What can I say but wow, it feels as if all the while my headphones have never sounded as they should until today! Granted, with the E18 I have never been impressed with it's dac since day 1. All the while I have felt that the soundstage was too cramped and I'd rather listen directly through the phone and pc's headphone out (Wolfson and Realtek respectively). That is until today after hooking it up together with the C5 am I more appreciative of the dac of E18.
> 
> And all these are right out of the box first charge, listening for two hours straight and without burn in yet! I'm glad I did not regret reading the whole 88 pages of this thread before deciding to checkout from shenzhenaudio!


 
 Oh, I have to say, thank you. Although this usage has a little bit complicated.
  
 Perhaps because C5DAC come a little bit late, but who cares, in the enthusiast world, as long as we wanted to get the sound, everything is perfect.
  
 I will give some C5DAC information. Maybe he needs a new post, perhaps right here.


----------



## skingg

thomas cayin said:


> Oh, I have to say, thank you. Although this usage has a little bit complicated.
> 
> Perhaps because C5DAC come a little bit late, but who cares, in the enthusiast world, as long as we wanted to get the sound, everything is perfect.
> 
> I will give some C5DAC information. Maybe he needs a new post, perhaps right here.


 
 Thank you too for your presence hereon this thread as a representative of Cayin that fuels my decision to purchase this wonderful amp too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And can't wait for new information on the C5DAC!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

skingg said:


> Thank you too for your presence hereon this thread as a representative of Cayin that fuels my decision to purchase this wonderful amp too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I often here, this is a habit and expectation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do not have to wait for C5DAC, because he is not a substitute for C5 or upgrade product, these two products have a completely different design concepts and hardware architecture, application use are not the same, of course, including the price. You only need to see, that one is all you really need, and the decision was made to buy.
  
 Thank you


----------



## Change is Good

Well, I ended up biting on the black version from Amazon with the US warranty.


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

change is good said:


> Well, I ended up biting on the black version from Amazon with the US warranty.


yess nice bro. I'm happy for you since you were looking for a while! I should have my next week by DHL


----------



## thor777

I've had and really loved my AK100 for about 3 months now, due to its sound quality, soundstage depth and width, and instrument separation. I ran it straight to my Pandora Hope VI and Monoprice 8320 Iems but noticed that it got shouty/sibilant when I go past 50db. After much contemplating, I decided to test if amping would help. I got a Cayin C5 after much researching and after couple days with it........... I think I just hit end game. All I can say is wow, it's like my Hope VI and 8320 are finally running at their fullest potential. The increased details and dynamics is just incredible. It didn't mess with the presentation of the AK100ii, just supplied more power so phones can be at their best,  which is exactly what a amp supposed to do. I actually a bigger difference from my sub $10 Monoprice 8320 iems. If they sounded like this straight out from any dac, I would have paid at least $100 for them.
  
 I do have some gripes with it though. There is channel imbalance up to around the 1.5 mark on the dial. This is less of an issue for me as the volume is just too low to be normal listening. I also noticed that there is slight static whenever I pause/unpause, like the amp is gradually losing/gaining power. Is this nornal? There is no hiss at all that I can tell, even with Hope VI at 8 ohms.
  
 I had reservations about this amp and thought long and hard about getting it. But in the end, the way that this amp make my phones and iems sing, I have no regrets and it's definitely the best amp I've had so far. (ooooooo, just got chills from listening to A State of Trance 2010 on my $10 iems )


----------



## Thomas Cayin

thomas cayin said:


> Oh, I have to say, thank you. Although this usage has a little bit complicated.
> 
> Perhaps because C5DAC come a little bit late, but who cares, in the enthusiast world, as long as we wanted to get the sound, everything is perfect.
> 
> I will give some C5DAC information. Maybe he needs a new post, perhaps right here.


 
After consideration, I started a new thread,

 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/758646/the-new-cayin-c5dac-portable-headphone-amplifier

 

Here, I provide some C5DAC about the product information, convenient for people interestedto understand. The reason is not here to talk about more, because, C5 and C5DAC are twodifferent products.

 

Thank you


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ear fatigue in 5 min or less!! My C5 came broken. The switches for the gain and bass did not work. So instead of doing the return/exchange thing I decided to look inside to see if I could fix it. It was the usual - somewhat nice finish on the outside but sloppy soldering work, cold solder joints, and perhaps the cheapest quality looking pcb board I have seen. I fixed the switches, as they were out of alignment with the switches mounted on the pcb. It took me a while but I was able to realign them and screw down the pcb. 

So I saw the 2 OPA134 opamps on the board. I happen to have 2 AD8597 opamps that have been sitting around for years. I also have some surface mount soldering equipment and experience. So I swiched them out, easily done. 

The AD8597 opamp is known for its deep and impactful bass response while losing on the highs. With the Cowon Plenue P1 as the source set to Machbass eq setting, and bass turned on the C5, my HD650's vibrated more on my ears then they ever have. After a min or two, I had to turn off the bass. I will be ordering other opamps to replace these, as the OPA134 just dont do it for me. Not that bad of an amp, I just wish the inside quality was as nice as the outside.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

audioman2013 said:


> Ear fatigue in 5 min or less!! My C5 came broken. The switches for the gain and bass did not work. So instead of doing the return/exchange thing I decided to look inside to see if I could fix it. It was the usual - somewhat nice finish on the outside but sloppy soldering work, cold solder joints, and perhaps the cheapest quality looking pcb board I have seen. I fixed the switches, as they were out of alignment with the switches mounted on the pcb. It took me a while but I was able to realign them and screw down the pcb.
> 
> So I saw the 2 OPA134 opamps on the board. I happen to have 2 AD8597 opamps that have been sitting around for years. I also have some surface mount soldering equipment and experience. So I swiched them out, easily done.
> 
> The AD8597 opamp is known for its deep and impactful bass response while losing on the highs. With the Cowon Plenue P1 as the source set to Machbass eq setting, and bass turned on the C5, my HD650's vibrated more on my ears then they ever have. After a min or two, I had to turn off the bass. I will be ordering other opamps to replace these, as the OPA134 just dont do it for me. Not that bad of an amp, I just wish the inside quality was as nice as the outside.


 
I'm sorry, this is a quality problem.

 

For causing trouble for you to apologize, also very happy you deal with this problem, youhave a strong practical ability is very good.

As for the PCB welding, inside C5 99% component is welded by SMT, instead of the manual welding. I will ask the factory to further strengthen the process and detection of the assembly,as much as possible to ensure the quality of the products. Although from our data, C5 quality feedback is less than 1%, but from the user's point of view, any problems are 100%.

 

As for the more operational, he can change some of C5's voice, but from my understanding,the product is not only sound and op amp is completely decided, he also depends on theselection and design of the peripheral circuit and other materials. Of course these depends on your decision, because each person is not the same as the demand for voice, perhaps,through the DIY, you can get the sound you want.

 

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## AudioMan2013

thomas cayin said:


> I'm sorry, this is a quality problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The C5 has a good amount of power which is good. I used to roll opamps years ago and also design my own headphone amps, but all for just tinkering around. The opa134 isnt a bad opamp as each have their own sound characteristics and the LME49600 is an excellent output device. I wish I had a pair of ad8610 or opa627 but I will order them. These days im more into tube amps. I purchased the C5 because the LME49600 got my attention. I used to use them in my own designs a while back. No worries on the quality, I was able to fix the switches and it also gave me the opportunity to change things up.


----------



## Change is Good

Just got my C5 and hooked up to my F887 via line out. Wow!


----------



## mdiogofs

lohb said:


> Goes well enough with Sabre U2 DAC for you guys on a budget...synergy IMO decent for the price level of both.


 
 I already got the Hifime Sabre 9018 DAC. Now I'm aiming for the C5 for it. I think they could pair very well.


----------



## maheeinfy

I m interested. Whats d best place to order?


----------



## Change is Good

Where do you live? If in the US, buy the black one listed on Amazon with the US warranty.


----------



## maheeinfy

Th





change is good said:


> Where do you live? If in the US, buy the black one listed on Amazon with the US warranty.



Thank you. I live in US and would like to get the champagne colored model. I see one listed on amazon for 159. Shud i go with it? I see lot of folks ordered from Shenzen audio


----------



## Change is Good

It is the same third party seller I got mine from so yeah, you should be fine. A lot of people bought straight from Shenzhen but that was before they were consistently available on Amazon, I believe.


----------



## Lohb

Letting my champagne color C5/U2 DAC and Cryo-UP-OCC interconnect go....PM if interested. Going for a single desktop/transportable device now vs 3 different combos...


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

Very happy with my purchased. But I got a question! How long ir takes to get fully charged and How do I know it's fully charged? Change in colors?


----------



## lcheowl

badboybrazil said:


> Very happy with my purchased. But I got a question! How long ir takes to get fully charged and How do I know it's fully charged? Change in colors?


 
 the LEDs will stop blinking once it is fully charge.
  
 I never keep track of the charging time.


----------



## zazex

The cover on mine has loosened over the past few days.
  
 I've got the tools to re-tighten it (IIRC it takes 4 very small Torx screws);
 but I've no idea why it's become loose.  Bought it maybe 2 weeks
 ago, and I "baby" it.  It's been outside just once.  (I tend to be
 extra careful with gear generally, and even more so during the
 return period if there is one.)
  
 :/


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

What DAC works best with it? My iPhone 5S sounds amazing but my old iPod really needs a DAC asap. Thanks.


----------



## AudioMan2013

badboybrazil said:


> What DAC works best with it? My iPhone 5S sounds amazing but my old iPod really needs a DAC asap. Thanks.




Oppo HA-2 - dac/amp works very nice.


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

audioman2013 said:


> Oppo HA-2 - dac/amp works very nice.


 thanks but I don't want to double Amp it tho.


----------



## Change is Good

Your old iPod has a line out, correct?


----------



## kameenadesi

i agree the iPhone5S sounds incredible with the Cayin C5, this amp is such a wonderful piece of technology!


----------



## BadBoyBrazil

change is good said:


> Your old iPod has a line out, correct?


 Yep why? To use the Fiio L11 instead? I didn't know until now!


----------



## Jmop

Hello, I'm looking for a reasonably priced portable amp to suit my Vsonic VC1000(neutral/bright) IEMs and this thing caught my attention. What I would like to have is more mid bass and perhaps a bit more fullness to the sound but I don't want any more sibilance or brightness. I wouldn't mind more brightness necessarily as long as it sounds refined and not at all harsh. Is this a good choice for me? My source is an Ipod Classic. All feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

jmop said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a reasonably priced portable amp to suit my Vsonic VC1000(neutral/bright) IEMs and this thing caught my attention. What I would like to have is more mid bass and perhaps a bit more fullness to the sound but I don't want any more sibilance or brightness. I wouldn't mind more brightness necessarily as long as it sounds refined and not at all harsh. Is this a good choice for me? My source is an Ipod Classic. All feedback is appreciated.


 
This combination is no problem, the C5 should meet your requirements, but you need to make a cable, used for IPC LINE OUT output to C5


----------



## scorp32

So... I've seen there are a lot of different opinions, but is there anyone who has listened to:
  
 CHORD HUGO, CAYIN C5, Vorzuge PURE II???
  
 Differences?  What is your favorite??


----------



## scorp32

oh.. I forgot to add..
  
 I am using CIEM's the Roxanne and the K-10.


----------



## Jmop

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep this amp in mind


----------



## lcheowl

scorp32 said:


> So... I've seen there are a lot of different opinions, but is there anyone who has listened to:
> 
> CHORD HUGO, CAYIN C5, Vorzuge PURE II???
> 
> Differences?  What is your favorite??


 
 If money is not an issue, I guess most of us will choose Chord Hugo.
  
 But I doubt the sound of Chord Hugo is 12 x better than Cayin C5.


----------



## scorp32

lcheowl said:


> If money is not an issue, I guess most of us will choose Chord Hugo.
> 
> But I doubt the sound of Chord Hugo is 12 x better than Cayin C5.


 

 Thanks for your input.  
  
 I have a question... I have a "Rockboxed" iPod classic 7th gen. and also a RWAK-120S Titan...
  
 Is there a way to use the Chord Hugo with these two sources?  Do I need to get a new source compatible with the HUGO, or must I really get the CLAS to do it??  I really don't want to add bulk to my "portable" setup...


----------



## Jmop

I've noticed there are a few different options for a line-out cable for my Ipod. Any recommendations for one that I would benefit most from in sound/quality?


----------



## Jmop

badboybrazil said:


> Yep why? To use the Fiio L11 instead? I didn't know until now!


 
 Would this be the best option for an Ipod line out?


----------



## kernel8888

Any comparisons between this and the centrance Hifi m8?


----------



## conquerator2

jmop said:


> I've noticed there are a few different options for a line-out cable for my Ipod. Any recommendations for one that I would benefit most from in sound/quality?




Probably not. Just get the one you like and that you'd feel good about


----------



## Jmop

I'll probably just go with a FiiO. Kinda stoked I might have to pick this thing up. That brushed black metal colored one looks niiice.


----------



## gikigill

The Cayin C5 is better than the E12. The soundstage and bass is definitely tighter.


----------



## Jmop

Can someone please confirm that the black version of the C5 listed on Amazon is the same as the champaign colored one everyone seems to have. It would put my mind at ease.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

jmop said:


> Can someone please confirm that the black version of the C5 listed on Amazon is the same as the champaign colored one everyone seems to have. It would put my mind at ease.


 
This I can promise, is the same. We are the products of CAYIN only in shell colordifference.


----------



## Jmop

I'm sold. There's way too much good feedback for me to pass this up plus it's exactly what I'm looking for sound signature wise. Thanks again. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## gikigill

You won't be disappointed or I'll buy the black one off you


----------



## pekingduck

Looks like the C5D (C5 + DAC) is coming soon. Maybe @Thomas lbyy can tell us more about that?


----------



## skingg

pekingduck said:


> Looks like the C5D (C5 + DAC) is coming soon. Maybe @Thomas lbyy can tell us more about that?


 
 Thomas did start a thread on the C5DAC a couple days back but he seems to have temporarily removed it.


----------



## maheeinfy

My current setup
iPhone 4 Line out via L9 > C5
Will there be noticeable difference with a DAP like some of the Fiio/iBasso?


----------



## Jmop

I just wanted to point out that for those of you who think the blue bands are a weird choice, the champaign color is a light brown and in the fashion world brown and blue go together


----------



## Kerouac

jmop said:


> I just wanted to point out that for those of you who think the blue bands are a weird choice, the champaign color is a light brown and in the fashion world brown and blue go together


 
 I guess you're totally right


----------



## Jmop

LOL blue steel baby!


----------



## Kerouac

I even noticed that using the blue bands provided a 5% ''very real placebo upgrade'' in sound quality


----------



## Jmop

Aha! So that's why they chose blue. If they chose something like red than you would be distracted from the sound because of the chewing.


----------



## Lohb

The blue & gold expand the sound-stage and take the edge off the treble.


----------



## skingg

maheeinfy said:


> My current setup
> iPhone 4 Line out via L9 > C5
> Will there be noticeable difference with a DAP like some of the Fiio/iBasso?


 
 Very much. Thus the steep prices for these audio players.


----------



## hucifer

maheeinfy said:


> My current setup
> iPhone 4 Line out via L9 > C5
> Will there be noticeable difference with a DAP like some of the Fiio/iBasso?



I don't think so. IPhones usually measure quite well from the line out so you might not hear much improvement from a sound quality perspective. 

The main reasons to get a dedicated DAP I'm this this situation are practical - battery life, more storage and so on.


----------



## mdiogofs

Does this produce hiss with very sensitive IEMs?


----------



## lcheowl

hucifer said:


> I don't think so. IPhones usually measure quite well from the line out so you might not hear much improvement from a sound quality perspective.
> 
> The main reasons to get a dedicated DAP I'm this this situation are practical - battery life, more storage and so on.


 
 One of the weakness of DAP is the UI, iphone or ipod nano users usually hate the DAP UI.


----------



## Lohb

maheeinfy said:


> My current setup
> iPhone 4 Line out via L9 > C5
> Will there be noticeable difference with a DAP like some of the Fiio/iBasso?


 

 Grab the new HRT idSp DAC if it works with 4....kickstarter or somewhere...try it before you dump $250+ on a DAP !


----------



## snellemin

maheeinfy said:


> My current setup
> iPhone 4 Line out via L9 > C5
> Will there be noticeable difference with a DAP like some of the Fiio/iBasso?


 
 You can get the Kaisertone app for your Iphone.  It plays Flac files and has 31 band eq to mess with.  Or you can install the BBE app that sounds really nice too.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

skingg said:


> Thomas did start a thread on the C5DAC a couple days back but he seems to have temporarily removed it.


 
Yes, because it doesn't meet the requirements. I will abide by the rules.


----------



## AudioMan2013

So I ordered new op amps for this amp and made it sound fantastic - very smooth, detailed highs, tight bass with good quantity, and a bit of liquid 3d sound. I am using 2 ADA4637-1BRZ op amps and they sound fantastic.  The ad8597 and the original TI OPA ones were a no go for my ears.


----------



## lcheowl

Anyone using any modified stacking kit to stacking DX90 with C5?


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## conniezhu

interested, thanks for share.


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> Where did you get them ..$$$ ? Always happy to see someone pushing stock config beyond its limits...does the chip need any kind of conversion socket ?


 

 I purchased them at Mouser, with tax and shipping, it came out to about $30.  There is no conversion socket needed, however if you decide to change them out, you need some surface mount soldering equipment and some experience.  Since it is a SOIC chip, it is very small and also surrounded by many other components.  You will need a hot air soldering station, some very fine pair of tweezers, and some liquid flux, and very steady hands.  It is easy to change out by someone who has some surface mount experience.
  
 I have used  many op amps over the last decade and I find the ADA4637-1BRZ to be one of the best.  It really took the C5 to another level.  It now sounds better than my Oppo HA-2's amp.


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> I'm SOLD.
> 
> I'll be letting a local pro do it that has amp modding equipment though.


 

 You will need 2 of them, one for each channel. It sounds incredible with the AKG K7XX headphones.  I am using a Cowon P1 as the source.  With Machbass turned on and bass boost on the C5, the K7XXhas crystal clear full range sound that will make a bass head jealous - lots of deep bass but no distortion.  Keep the TI OPA amps in case you want to change them back or use in some other device.


----------



## Rave77

C5 Dac this month?


----------



## Jmop

My C5 came in no time at all and I was definitely impressed by its looks. It felt sturdy in hand and I had no problems with the headphone jack. Unfortunately, my F11 has yet to arrive and the wait is killing me!!


----------



## gikigill

The Cayin C5 is one of the few amps that seems to pair well with the Sony MDR-F1. The signature bass boost and soundstage enhances the already fantastic F1s.


----------



## Koolpep

Have added a Sennheiser HD650 to my arsenal of headphones and I am speechless how well the C5 drives it. I listened to it until it switched off...amazing. Can only recommend this combination....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## AudioMan2013

koolpep said:


> Have added a Sennheiser HD650 to my arsenal of headphones and I am speechless how well the C5 drives it. I listened to it until it switched off...amazing. Can only recommend this combination....
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 

 Congrats on your HD650!  Consider upgrading the cable - I changed mine to an Oyaide HPC-35HDX  cable ($70 on Amazon) and it made a world of difference.  Lose the stock cable, it doesn't do the Hd650 justice.


----------



## Koolpep

audioman2013 said:


> Congrats on your HD650!  Consider upgrading the cable - I changed mine to an Oyaide HPC-35HDX  cable ($70 on Amazon) and it made a world of difference.  Lose the stock cable, it doesn't do the Hd650 justice.


 

 Thanks for that!
  
 I have great experience with the Oyaide for HD25-1 so I will definitively look into that one. I am not sure though if I shouldn't directly go balanced as well. I'll keep you updated.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> Tried to get the ADA4637-1BRZ from Hong Kong - good part ...$10 a pop = $20 total....bad part $70 for shipping....I'm serious. They wanted $70 shipping for 2 thumbnail sized opamps !!
> Waiting on a US ebayer to confirm shipping, so I can get opamp rolling to take this baby up a level.


 

 That shipping cost is nonsense.  Have you tried to see how much the shipping cost would be from Mouser or Digikey?  I don't know if they ship internationally but it would be a worth to try. 
  
 Further update - so I've burned in the ADA4637-1BRZ for about a day now and I just have to say - Cayin should consider these in their next amplifier.  The LME49600 is a very capable output device and is the reason I chose to buy the C5.  The only thing I don't like is the aluminum case is pretty thick in comparison to the internals.  I think they could have easily shrunk down the size and have the same performance by using a thinner housing.


----------



## Jmop

This thing sounds.. Amazing!!! I feel like Harry Potter lost in the maze except the maze is made up of sound. So immersive and magical, I completely agree with what everyone has been saying about this amp.. the detail, the soundstage, the impact from the bass boost.. all incredible. Through plenty of research I think it's safe to say that I couldn't have made a better choice for a first amp


----------



## Lohb

audioman2013 said:


> I think they could have easily shrunk down the size and have the same performance by using a thinner housing.


 

 or maybe a bigger battery is in the works...


----------



## Koolpep

jmop said:


> This thing sounds.. Amazing!!! I feel like Harry Potter lost in the maze except the maze is made up of sound. So immersive and magical, I completely agree with what everyone has been saying about this amp.. the detail, the soundstage, the impact from the bass boost.. all incredible. Through plenty of research I think it's safe to say that I couldn't have made a better choice for a first amp


 

 Lucky you!! Cost me quite some money to arrive at this amp LOL.
  
 Enjoy! It really is the most fun and capable portable amp I have heard so far.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Jmop

I almost settled for the SoundMAGIC A10, thought it might lush up my VC1000s a bit but I was afraid of it not having enough mid bass. E12 and E11 were also options but I wanted more musicality rather than keeping with the sterile neutrality of my headphones. Any feedback on burning in options? Are my Vsonics ok to just sit there with the music playing and should I burn in with or without the bass boost on?


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

audioman2013 said:


> That shipping cost is nonsense.  Have you tried to see how much the shipping cost would be from Mouser or Digikey?  I don't know if they ship internationally but it would be a worth to try.
> 
> Further update - so I've burned in the ADA4637-1BRZ for about a day now and I just have to say - Cayin should consider these in their next amplifier.  The LME49600 is a very capable output device and is the reason I chose to buy the C5.  The only thing I don't like is the aluminum case is pretty thick in comparison to the internals.  I think they could have easily shrunk down the size and have the same performance by using a thinner housing.


 
Thank you very much, I saw your suggestion and the contents of the DIY, and I think I willsoon to test this result, please wait, because need a little time to buy.

 

Need to note is that the sound is subjective, which requires an evaluation and a moresamples to determine the thing, now I can't say more likely, however, I can't wait.

 

On the size and thickness of the problem, yes. Thank you for your suggestions, this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> Guess this is the correct AD OPAMP.... just double-checking as there were 3 or so variations...
> http://th.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Analog-Devices/ADA4637-1BRZ/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMvtNjJQt4UgLalm6EXZly%2fyNysNWiYmVSw%3d


 

 Yes, these are the correct ones.  Please be careful when you change them out, they are very small and also surrounded by other components.  It would be very easy to ruin the amp but someone who has experience with surface mount devices should be easily able to do it.


----------



## AudioMan2013

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you very much, I saw your suggestion and the contents of the DIY, and I think I willsoon to test this result, please wait, because need a little time to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for wanting to try these op amps.  I know that you won't be disappointed in the result.  Please let us know your thoughts on the sound improvement after you have tried them.  It will take the C5 to another level.


----------



## Lohb

audioman2013 said:


> Yes, these are the correct ones.  Please be careful when you change them out, they are very small and also surrounded by other components.  It would be very easy to ruin the amp but someone who has experience with surface mount devices should be easily able to do it.


 

 Thanks, I know a long-in-the-tooth vintage amps re-builder. He will do the opamp swap out.
 Might cover the case in wood veneer as well...like this...


----------



## zazex

thomas cayin said:


> Thank you very much, I saw your suggestion and the contents of the DIY, and I think I willsoon to test this result, please wait, because need a little time to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I may suggest as well, respectfully, that the plastic (ABS?) end is prone to breakage and scratches.
  
 Perhaps an all-metal enclosure might be more suitable, especially since this is designed for use as a portable.
  
 (I do think it's a really fine sounding amp.)


----------



## hakushondaimao

zazex said:


> If I may suggest as well, respectfully, that the plastic (ABS?) end is prone to breakage and scratches.
> 
> Perhaps an all-metal enclosure might be more suitable, especially since this is designed for use as a portable.
> 
> (I do think it's a really fine sounding amp.)


 
  
 If not for the ugly plastic end on this amp, I would be a proud C5 owner by now. For me it was a deal-breaker. An external re-design and I'd be on this like velcro.


----------



## gikigill

I took off the front plastic end. Looks better.


----------



## Lohb

gikigill said:


> I took off the front plastic end. Looks better.


 

 Photo/method ? Was it easy, or did you need to split the plastic ?


----------



## hakushondaimao

gikigill said:


> I took off the front plastic end. Looks better.


 

 Pic?


----------



## gikigill

I got an older unit where the plastic pops out.


----------



## Lohb

I think a metal bumper on each side of the volume button like Fostex/Sony have looks much cooler and functional....the plastic bit needs to go IMO.
 Anyway, this amp is fairly new so it is 95% for a first amp ! This is all constructive criticism !


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using any kind of case for their C5/DAC/battery etc? I just found a generic $12 GoPro bash case that is looking good for my stack.


----------



## Lohb

It would be great if a balanced version of this amp surfaces with a bigger battery capacity and oh....
 Kobiconn connectors are pretty minimal/cool for small amps....


----------



## H20Fidelity

Anyone running Grado's with this amp? I picked up Cayin C5 for a hopeful match with Grado SR325e. Source will probably be iBasso DX90.


----------



## skingg

h20fidelity said:


> Anyone running Grado's with this amp? I picked up Cayin C5 for a hopeful match with Grado SR325e. Source will probably be iBasso DX90.


 
 I don't but are the SR325e good with rock music? Hope you will post some impressions after you received your C5 too.


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> Anyone running Grado's with this amp? I picked up Cayin C5 for a hopeful match with Grado SR325e. Source will probably be iBasso DX90.


 
  
 Looking forward to your C5 impressions in general. I have the C&C BH and E12(v1) amps at the moment. I'm happy with both, but the C5 hype is starting to get to me!


----------



## H20Fidelity

skingg said:


> I don't but are the SR325e good with rock music? Hope you will post some impressions after you received your C5 too.




I don't have either yet, few more days away. I've tried Cayin C5 once before over 24 hours and could hear the potential, but I want to give it a better chance with full ownership feelings. 

Sure, I own SR125, generally Grado are right at home with rock music. They can sound a little thin and overly airy, but highly praised for guitar reproduction. Hoping C5 can add some body / note weight and smooth them a little.


----------



## Dsnuts

Recent got the E12A for my iems and I have to say I actually find the C5 to be more versatile in use and sound. The E12A is more neutral in presentation and with most of my earphones it sounds fantastic but headphone wise the C5 is as engaging as I have ever heard it and has the edge over the E12A for my headphones. The C5 jives better with more neutral signature iems and full sized cans.
  
 The E12A with more colored earphones sound stupendous but with neutral ones sounds a bit clinical. So synergy is key with these amps. Overall however the C5 is more versatile being able to sound nice with my iems and has the power to drive just about any full sized can.
  
 I would say if a person just uses mostly iems the E12A is a great option, but for guys that have both headphones and iems, it is the C5 that actually has the edge here.


----------



## Dsnuts

h20fidelity said:


> I don't have either yet, few more days away. I've tried Cayin C5 once before over 24 hours and could hear the potential, but I want to give it a better chance with full ownership feelings.
> 
> Sure, I own SR125, generally Grado are right at home with rock music. They can sound a little thin and overly airy, but highly praised for guitar reproduction. Hoping C5 can add some body / note weight and smooth them a little.


 

 I have a feeling that is exactly what the C5 will do for you. It does just this for my MSR7. C5 sound superb using the DX90 line out by the way.
  
 Oh and just a heads up. The C5 does benefit from a break in period. They sound great out of the box but will sound much better the more you use them over some time of use. I would say roughly 2 weeks worth of use and charge.
  
 This was confirmed by me when I got my replacement C5 which was new out of the box vs my initial C5 on the OP. 200 hour plus used C5 vs the open box C5 there was definitely a difference.


----------



## Kerouac

Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> Anyone running Grado's with this amp? I picked up Cayin C5 for a hopeful match with Grado SR325e. Source will probably be iBasso DX90.


 
 I'm running X5+C5 with Grado PS500 (with bass boost on) sometimes...sounds terrific imo! Never heard the SR325e though...
  


waynes world said:


> Looking forward to your C5 impressions in general. I have the C&C BH and E12(v1) amps at the moment. I'm happy with both, but the C5 hype is starting to get to me!


 
 I've had C&C BH2 (sold) and still have E12 (I'll probably sell it soon to try the E12A), but definitely prefer the Cayin C5. Especially with iems E12 has way to much hiss imo...


----------



## On The And Of 1

h20fidelity said:


> Anyone running Grado's with this amp? I picked up Cayin C5 for a hopeful match with Grado SR325e. Source will probably be iBasso DX90.




I'm running Grado SR325e with the C5 and Fiio X3 first gen as source.
Beautiful soundstage, airy providing a smooth reproduction. The bass boost is subtle, which I have no need.
Certainly interested in your impressions.


----------



## scottiebabie

picked up a slightly used minty C5 locally over the weekend & combo'd with a Hidizs dap over LO, its a very good sounding on-the-go rig when matched with a pair of ultrasone signature pro's. i thought the sig pro's sounding very nice just with the hidizs dap but the C5 took it to up to another level (or 2).
  
 just about everything improved. the sig pro's are closed cans but one can hardly call it that when paired with the above hidizs > C5 combo. also tried it with a Grado PS500, TH900, AKG 712, HD600, T1 & i can vouch for C5 having enough juice to drive them all to any listenable volume but none had the synergistic magic that i heard with the C5 > Sig Pro.
  
 I believe i'm finally happy with my portable rig


----------



## peter123

on the and of 1 said:


> I'm running Grado SR325e with the C5 and Fiio X3 first gen as source.
> Beautiful soundstage, airy providing a smooth reproduction. The bass boost is subtle, which I have no need.
> Certainly interested in your impressions.




I'm using the same combo just with the SR325is and my impression is identical to yours.

Very enjoyable


----------



## god-bluff

Has anyone compared this to a Graham Slee Voyager ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Still waiting on my Cayin C5. Despite rushing it express post for asap delivery we hit a dead end 4 day Easter long weekend right before delivery. 

So I'm in the racing pits waiting.....


----------



## Caruryn

h20fidelity said:


> Still waiting on my Cayin C5. Despite rushing it express post for asap delivery we hit a dead end 4 day Easter long weekend right before delivery.
> 
> So I'm in the racing pits waiting.....


 
 It will be a good match for your 535 and er4s,the bass boost is very nicely controlled,with good detail and not overdone.It has good synergy with dx90 also especially for headfones.It adds a little warmth to the combo and a musical tonality overall depending on your dx90 fw.


----------



## H20Fidelity

caruryn said:


> It will be a good match for your 535 and er4s,the bass boost is very nicely controlled,with good detail and not overdone.It has good synergy with dx90 also especially for headfones.It adds a little warmth to the combo and a musical tonality overall depending on your dx90 fw.




That's exactly what DX90 needs imo, particularly with some brighter or more revealing IEM, a touch of smoothness blended in. As much I love the iBasso it can be borderline harsh sometimes, or aggressive, specifically around the mid-range. My main focus will be with the Grado 325e though. 

My SE535 are sold, (along with several pieces of gear recently). The madness needs to end. End I tell you.


----------



## On The And Of 1

peter123 said:


> I'm using the same combo just with the SR325is and my impression is identical to yours.
> 
> 
> Very enjoyable




The synergy is special.

I haven't had the pleasure of hearing the SR325is, they were on my wishlist when Grado released the e version.

The C5 has excelled with an assortment of headphones and iems, from the 325e to the Havi's. A little gem.


----------



## waynes world

Cayin C5 any good? (rhetorical question lol)
  
 Brand new Cayin C5 for $135US a good deal?
  
 P.s. I have a Fiio E12(v1) and a C&C BH amp. My desktop rig currently is Win7 laptop --> foobar2000 --> hifimediy sabre u2 dac --> E12 --> various headphones/iems. I find the E12 to work wonderfully for my open headphones (such as X1 or K240 sextetts), but the slight restricted soundstage of the E12 doesn't work as well for my closed headphones and iems, so I sometimes swap it out for the C&C BH amp. The thinking is that the C5 would be used in place of the E12 when appropriate (maybe always?). I wouldn't be using the C5 portably (too big, and I like the sq out of the ihifi 770 dap as it is).


----------



## Koolpep

waynes world said:


> Cayin C5 any good? (rhetorical question lol)
> 
> Brand new Cayin C5 for $135US a good deal?
> 
> P.s. I have a Fiio E12(v1) and a C&C BH amp. My desktop rig currently is Win7 laptop --> foobar2000 --> hifimediy sabre u2 dac --> E12 --> various headphones/iems. I find the E12 to work wonderfully for my open headphones (such as X1 or K240 sextetts), but the slight restricted soundstage of the E12 doesn't work as well for my closed headphones and iems, so I sometimes swap it out for the C&C BH amp. The thinking is that the C5 would be used in place of the E12 when appropriate (maybe always?). I wouldn't be using the C5 portably (too big, and I like the sq out of the ihifi 770 dap as it is).




Awesome deal. Get it.


----------



## Kerouac

waynes world said:


> Cayin C5 any good? (rhetorical question lol)
> 
> Brand new Cayin C5 for $135US a good deal?
> 
> P.s. I have a Fiio E12(v1) and a C&C BH amp. My desktop rig currently is Win7 laptop --> foobar2000 --> hifimediy sabre u2 dac --> E12 --> various headphones/iems. I find the E12 to work wonderfully for my open headphones (such as X1 or K240 sextetts), but the slight restricted soundstage of the E12 doesn't work as well for my closed headphones and iems, so I sometimes swap it out for the C&C BH amp. The thinking is that the C5 would be used in place of the E12 when appropriate (maybe always?). I wouldn't be using the C5 portably (too big, and I like the sq out of the ihifi 770 dap as it is).


 
 Yep, that's a pretty good deal imo (I've paid more)
  
 As mentioned before imo it's an upgrade over C&C BH2 (which I had) and E12 (which I still have). It's always on my X5 and that's a perfect match. I use it with iems and headphones as well...I will sell my E12 one of these days, but the C5 is here to stay!
  
 As Koolpep just said: "Get it!"


----------



## waynes world

Thanks @Koolpep and
@Kerouac! If anybody else wants to push me over the edge, feel free!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Thanks @Koolpep
> and
> @Kerouac
> ! If anybody else wants to push me over the edge, feel free!




You know I sold off my E12 just a couple of weeks after I got the C5 right  

Am I pushing hard enough? 

Seriously though the C5 is an amazing amp and that's a great deal you've got there.


----------



## Change is Good

I am another former E12 owner that happily has the C5, now.

Just do it


----------



## god-bluff

396629 said:


> Has anyone compared this to a Graham Slee Voyager ?


 
 Assume no-one has then


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> You know I sold off my E12 just a couple of weeks after I got the C5 right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes you are.
  


change is good said:


> I am another former E12 owner that happily has the C5, now.
> 
> Just do it


 
  
 You too.
  
 And the rest of you are starting to make my trigger finger seriously twitch lol...
  


dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


dsnuts said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I have a feeling that is exactly what the C5 will do for you. It does just this for my MSR7. C5 sound superb using the DX90 line out by the way.
> 
> Oh and just a heads up. The C5 does benefit from a break in period. They sound great out of the box but will sound much better the more you use them over some time of use. I would say roughly 2 weeks worth of use and charge.
> 
> This was confirmed by me when I got my replacement C5 which was new out of the box vs my initial C5 on the OP. 200 hour plus used C5 vs the open box C5 there was definitely a difference.


 
  


  


kerouac said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


scottiebabie said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerouac

396629 said:


> 396629 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone compared this to a Graham Slee Voyager ?
> ...


 
 I've almost bought a 2nd hands GSV some months ago, but didn't in the end. I know this is not very helpful information for you, but maybe you can post this question also in a GSV thread (when it exists). Maybe somebody over there has (tried) the Cayin C5.
 And maybe somebody comes around over here later on with an anwer. I'm also curious about a comparison between those 2 amps...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Kerouac

> Originally Posted by *waynes world* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the rest of you are starting to make my trigger finger seriously twitch lol...


 
 Come on man, you're waynes world => you deserve that C5 party time!
  

  
 So, just pull the finger on that trigger right now


----------



## hakushondaimao

CTC Audio has a 20% off sale over the Easter weekend. C5 is $135.


----------



## heliosphann

I've got a e12, but I think I'm going to get a C5. Now I just have to decide if I want to pay $25 more to get the brushed black model...


----------



## clee290

Whoa, didn't even know there was a black version now. Looks nice..


----------



## heliosphann

clee290 said:


> Whoa, didn't even know there was a black version now. Looks nice..


 
 Yea. I'd be pairing it with my X5, so the black model would look better.


----------



## Change is Good

Black C5 is gangster


----------



## Rozenberg

I still love my C5 but I just realized 2 weeks ago that the letters are slowly fading away ;__;
  

  
 Just curious, if you guys had a chance to upgrade from C5, what would be the best option?


----------



## reddog

rozenberg said:


> I still love my C5 but I just realized 2 weeks ago that the letters are slowly fading away ;__;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm have you read up on the HA-2? I have read positive reviews about that device. However I have not heard it, and can not personally recommend it. But I plan on getting one, later this year.


----------



## rontant

rozenberg said:


> I still love my C5 but I just realized 2 weeks ago that the letters are slowly fading away ;__;
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if you guys had a chance to upgrade from C5, what would be the best option?


 
 Why didn't you put in the four round silicon rubbers that come with C5? They should prevent the paint from coming into contact with a hard flat surface.


----------



## Rozenberg

reddog said:


> Hmm have you read up on the HA-2? I have read positive reviews about that device. However I have not heard it, and can not personally recommend it. But I plan on getting one, later this year.


 
 Nope but looking at it, the design itself is just perfect. I'm thinking of buying another amp around September or October, was thinking of buying RSA SR-71B or ALO Rx Mk3, but I'm using IEM, worried it might produce hiss. And does it sound weird to use balanced amp to a multi driver IEM?
  


rontant said:


> Why didn't you put in the four round silicon rubbers that come with C5? They should prevent the paint from coming into contact with a hard flat surface.


 
 I used up all of it for the X3 as spacing before getting velcro for it.
 Now the rubbers aren't sticky anymore, but you remind me that I still have it somewhere around.
 Maybe when necessary I'll just put a piece of double tape on the rubber to support it.


----------



## reddog

rozenberg said:


> Nope but looking at it, the design itself is just perfect. I'm thinking of buying another amp around September or October, was thinking of buying RSA SR-71B or ALO Rx Mk3, but I'm using IEM, worried it might produce hiss. And does it sound weird to use balanced amp to a multi driver IEM?
> 
> I used up all of it for the X3 as spacing before getting velcro for it.
> Now the rubbers aren't sticky anymore, but you remind me that I still have it somewhere around.
> Maybe when necessary I'll just put a piece of double tape on the rubber to support it.



If you are thinking about getting another amp, you might want to consider a Cavalli Carbon, I have read good things about it. There are too many gadget out and not nearly enough money in my poor traumatized wallet lol. The Cavalli Carbon should be released soon and for Cavalli products, is reasonably priced.


----------



## Rozenberg

reddog said:


> If you are thinking about getting another amp, you might want to consider a Cavalli Carbon, I have read good things about it. There are too many gadget out and not nearly enough money in my poor traumatized wallet lol. The Cavalli Carbon should be released soon and for Cavalli products, is reasonably priced.


 
 If the price is really not ridiculous then might consider it.
 And hopefully no hiss.
 For some reason, I once tested my C5 with my friend's 535 and it got hiss. Now I'm worried to use multi driver IEMs with amp


----------



## reddog

rozenberg said:


> If the price is really not ridiculous then might consider it.
> And hopefully no hiss.
> For some reason, I once tested my C5 with my friend's 535 and it got hiss. Now I'm worried to use multi driver IEMs with amp



It is supposed to be between 500$ and 700$. If the reviews are consistently rock solid, I could see myself saving up for this amp. I have gotten use to a diet of hummus, mango and noodles., all so I can save up for audio swag lol.


----------



## Rozenberg

reddog said:


> It is supposed to be between 500$ and 700$. If the reviews are consistently rock solid, I could see myself saving up for this amp. I have gotten use to a diet of hummus, mango and noodles., all so I can save up for audio swag lol.


 
 Uuurgh that price range.... Well I should be able to collect more than 500€ until October, assuming I don't buy anything else.
 But I can't really think of anything that I really want to replace this C5. I might even buy new DAP and just keep the C5 'til it dies


----------



## hakushondaimao

rozenberg said:


> Nope but looking at it, the design itself is just perfect. I'm thinking of buying another amp around September or October, was thinking of buying RSA SR-71B or ALO Rx Mk3, but I'm using IEM, worried it might produce hiss. And does it sound weird to use balanced amp to a multi driver IEM?


 
  
 Cypher Labs Picollo is fantastic with IEMs. No hiss. Am guessing I don't even need to mention the Fiio E12A. Piccolo's a touch warmer.


----------



## mdiogofs

I have E12A. The Picollo is worth double his price? E12A is just a little bit pushing to the warmer side. Just a little bit I think.


----------



## rontant

Would anyone consider Aune B1 an upgrade over C5?


----------



## Walderstorn

Just 2 bad we cant use it as a pc sound card, i need an update ( for as most as 150/160) for my fiio e17.
  
 Edit - and yes i understand that i could look outside of portable, guess i will have to make a newbie thread.


----------



## slowpickr

What kind of synergy does the C5 have with lower impedance (<60 ohm) headphones and IEMs?  Would it be worth the money to upgrade to the C5 over the Fiio E11k?  Right now, I'm running LO on a Fiio X1 into the E11k.  Not getting enough bass on some of my phones (e.g. Kef M200).
  
 Thanks.
  
 Edit:  never mind.  Couldn't resist the CTC 20% discount.  C5 now on order.  Dang you Head-Fi!!!


----------



## thor777

slowpickr said:


> What kind of synergy does the C5 have with lower impedance (<60 ohm) headphones and IEMs?  Would it be worth the money to upgrade to the C5 over the Fiio E11k?  Right now, I'm running LO on a Fiio X1 into the E11k.  Not getting enough bass on some of my phones (e.g. Kef M200).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit:  never mind.  Couldn't resist the CTC 20% discount.  C5 now on order.  Dang you Head-Fi!!!


 
 My FAD PHVI is over-the-ear full size cans at 8 ohms. I can say the C5 makes them sing 
  
 Dap is AK100ii


----------



## Koolpep

slowpickr said:


> What kind of synergy does the C5 have with lower impedance (<60 ohm) headphones and IEMs?  Would it be worth the money to upgrade to the C5 over the Fiio E11k?  Right now, I'm running LO on a Fiio X1 into the E11k.  Not getting enough bass on some of my phones (e.g. Kef M200).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit:  never mind.  Couldn't resist the CTC 20% discount.  C5 now on order.  Dang you Head-Fi!!!




Great deal and purchase.. You will love it. The bass is more visceral and the power of the C5 will bring out anything the headphone can deliver. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## H20Fidelity

When you guys charge your C5 do you find the actual cable to get warm at all? I know it sounds strange but I bought this unit used from a member here and the charge cable gets really warm when charging. Not only this, if I remove the cable the actual mini USB (metal plug) is rather hot. I don't think this sounds normal.


----------



## Rozenberg

h20fidelity said:


> When you guys charge your C5 do you find the actual cable to get warm at all? I know it sounds strange but I bought this unit used from a member here and the charge cable gets really warm when charging. Not only this, if I remove the cable the actual mini USB (metal plug) is rather hot. I don't think this sounds normal.


 
 Nope.
 Have you checked your charger? 2 Ampere charger should be ideal for it since all of my <2A charger gave off clicking sound coming from the C5. But never use >2A though


----------



## H20Fidelity

rozenberg said:


> Nope.
> Have you checked your charger? 2 Ampere charger should be ideal for it since all of my <2A charger gave off clicking sound coming from the C5. But never use >2A though


 
  
 I think it might be a particular charger (which is max 2A) causing abnormal heat. I've switched to a 2A Tablet charger and whilst its still warm it doesn't appear to be overheating as before. As it stands I wouldn't call this completely solved.
  
 I'll report back. Besides the mentioned problem the amp performs and charges properly.


----------



## zazex

h20fidelity said:


> I don't have either yet, few more days away. I've tried Cayin C5 once before over 24 hours and could hear the potential, but I want to give it a better chance with full ownership feelings.
> 
> Sure, I own SR125, generally Grado are right at home with rock music. They can sound a little thin and overly airy, but highly praised for guitar reproduction. *Hoping C5 can add some body / note weight and smooth them a little.*


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> *I have a feeling that is exactly what the C5 will do for you. [...]*


 
 +1
  
 Rich smooth sounding amplifier; no shrillness at all.
 I like listening to it more than to my O2 (note: didn't say
 it's "better", said "I like listening to it more..."


----------



## waynes world

zazex said:


> +1
> 
> Rich smooth sounding amplifier; no shrillness at all.
> I like listening to it more than to my O2 (note: didn't say
> it's "better", said "I like listening to it more..."


 
  
 Sounds like the C5 is made for me. Looking very much forward to receiving mine!


----------



## slowpickr

waynes world said:


> Sounds like the C5 is made for me. Looking very much forward to receiving mine!




Me too!


----------



## rhmjmango

Check this out!   2 days left.  Cayin C5  €135,-
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cayin-c5-portable-amp-spaak-hifi-amp-belt-charge-treasure-function/32293012481.html


----------



## leobigfield

Has anyone here experience with the C5DAC? Does it has the same amp as the classic C5?


----------



## slowpickr

Looking forward to getting the C5.  Allow me to ask an amplifier "noob" question.  Will running the C5 on low gain extend battery life?


----------



## Change is Good

slowpickr said:


> Looking forward to getting the C5.  Allow me to ask an amplifier "noob" question.  Will running the C5 on low gain extend battery life?




Yes


----------



## hakushondaimao

leobigfield said:


> Has anyone here experience with the C5DAC? Does it has the same amp as the classic C5?


 

 As far as I'm aware, the C5DAC hasn't been released yet. There have been a few pics of prototypes floating around, but that's about it.
  
 There is a Cayin C6 that has a DAC with USB input compatible with smartphone digital output (like Lightning from iPhone).


----------



## clee290

Seems to have been released:
 http://penonaudio.com/Cayin-C5DAC


----------



## hakushondaimao

clee290 said:


> Seems to have been released:
> http://penonaudio.com/Cayin-C5DAC


 

 And I seem to be eating my words. Nice to know...


----------



## slowpickr

change is good said:


> Yes



Thanks!


----------



## quisxx

If the guy from cayin reads the thread still I would like to know what dac chip does the c5dac use, and is the amp section the same as in the original c5?
Thank you.


----------



## waynes world

slowpickr said:


> Thanks!


 
  
 Fwiw, that is also my experience with the E12: high gain drains the battery quicker.
  
 Can't wait to get the friggin' C5 though. Apr15 apparently. Too long lol!


----------



## Thomas Cayin

quisxx said:


> If the guy from cayin reads the thread still I would like to know what dac chip does the c5dac use, and is the amp section the same as in the original c5?
> Thank you.


 
In addition to C5 with the same shape, does not have the same relationship between the two.I remember I have said here.

 

C5DAC is used in PCM1795, AMP is BUF634, with C5 sound style is not consistent. This product is used mainly to do music lovers the corresponding source for PC or smart phone.At the same time, the output power of no C5, only 330mw.


----------



## rudyae86

Quick question, can the Cayin C5 be used while being charged?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

rudyae86 said:


> Quick question, can the Cayin C5 be used while being charged?


 
  
The answer is YES.

But it is not recommended to do so. Have influence on the sound, the machine is very hot,while the battery is not good.

 

*So, this is not recommended for use.*


----------



## rudyae86

thomas cayin said:


> The answer is YES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information. Also, is the battery replacable?


----------



## Lohb

rudyae86 said:


> Thanks for the information. Also, is the battery replacable?


 

 Yes, good question...with this capacity battery, frequent recharging will lead to needing a replacement battery size/brand code.


----------



## Jmop

I keep reading that this amp works well with the HD600 and 650. I listen to a lot of downtempo electronica so I'm not too worried about the speed of the headphones, more about the tightness and depth of the bass. Can anyone comment on this? The bass boost on the C5 works wonders to my ears and I'm hoping it can do some good to the Sennheisers. I'm looking into the 600s more specifically.


----------



## Lohb

Just bagged a used HRT microstreamer after much searching.... I think the combined SQ  with C5 will pair better with my planar headphones.....
  
 I found the GO1000 DAC/amp to be dynamic/transparant/with no Sabre glare......but just stuck in analytic mode...
  
 I'm guessing the detail retrieval will step slightly DOWN (due to DAC not amp) with the HRT DAC+C5 combo but the musicality will step UP combined with planars.
  
 Also installing my AD opamps next week and I'll see if my vintage amp repair guy can take photos but I think for most this is over a simple by-hand DIY opamp exchange.....


----------



## leobigfield

thomas cayin said:


> In addition to C5 with the same shape, does not have the same relationship between the two.I remember I have said here.
> 
> 
> 
> C5DAC is used in PCM1795, AMP is BUF634, with C5 sound style is not consistent. This product is used mainly to do music lovers the corresponding source for PC or smart phone.At the same time, the output power of no C5, only 330mw.


 
 OK so the C5DAC amp section is only less powerful or does it sound different from the original C5?


----------



## amigomatt

lohb said:


> Just bagged a used HRT microstreamer after much searching.... I think the combined SQ  with C5 will pair better with my planar headphones.....
> 
> I found the GO1000 DAC/amp to be dynamic/transparant/with no Sabre glare......but just stuck in analytic mode...
> 
> ...


I have both the C5 and HRT Microstreamer and that combination is pretty impressive as a portable setup that can drive anything. It runs my HE560 perfectly well. Not as open, detailed and extended as my speaker taps but enough to keep me very happy!


----------



## Lohb

amigomatt said:


> I have both the C5 and HRT Microstreamer and that combination is pretty impressive as a portable setup that can drive anything. It runs my HE560 perfectly well. Not as open, detailed and extended as my speaker taps but enough to keep me very happy!


 

 Yeah, I think I'll run the 2 a week before dropping in the new opamps to get some brain burn-in to compare the difference. I'll be using the combo with Fostex planars.


----------



## amigomatt

lohb said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the C5 and HRT Microstreamer and that combination is pretty impressive as a portable setup that can drive anything. It runs my HE560 perfectly well. Not as open, detailed and extended as my speaker taps but enough to keep me very happy!
> ...


 
 Wish I had the skills to do the op amp rolling.  My soldering skills only strecth to recabling a set of Grados and making some SennGrados.


----------



## Lohb

amigomatt said:


> Wish I had the skills to do the op amp rolling.  My soldering skills only strecth to recabling a set of Grados and making some SennGrados.


 

 I'd not advise anyone to do it, but get a pro who knows what they are doing. Lucky I know one locally. Amp repair places your first stop.


----------



## waynes world

thomas cayin said:


> It needs 3~4 hours when charging with 1A charger. *Actually C5 can support listening when charging,* but when on charging the increased electric current will louder the noise and then influence the sound quality, so it is not suggested. You can also have a try on it. What we suggested is that you can use it when you need it, and please charge it when not using. You can just treat it as your smartphone. Thanks for your choice of C5 and hope that my answer can help you.


 
  
 Hi Thomas. I just received my C5 from CTCAudio, and just read the following in the manual: "Please turn off the machine when charging"
  
 I then found your above post. I understand that the SQ might be affected, but will using it while charging damage the C5 or lessen the battery life in any way?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

Day 1 with c5...
  
 - 3 hours to charge seems like an _eternity_ when you're staring at it and waiting for your first listen lol
  
 - Currently listening to laptop -> foobar2000 -> hifimediy u2 dac -> c5 -> VE Zen earbuds. Sounds amazing.
  
 - In summary, the hype for the c5's sound is correct and justified. Compared to the E12(v1), it sounds a bit brighter, more open/airy with better instrument separation, and has a wider soundstage. This was exactly what I was looking for as far as my iems and closed headphones were concerned. 
  
 - I find the c5 bass boost to be a bit much for me, which is okay because the c5's bass without the boost is excellent and I don't find lacking at all. Having said that, I really like the E12 "version 1" bass boost which mainly affects the lower frequencies:

 But I guess I'm in the minority for liking it, because Fiio ended up putting in a more traditional bass boost in the final production E12's. Personally, I wish that all amps provided a two setting bass boost, with one of them being similar to the above. No harm in dreaming!
  
 - My only other niggle is that I find the volume knob to be a bit of a pain to access and use, especially when it's sitting on my desktop. But no big deal.
  
 Overall like I said though, the hype is justified!


----------



## Lohb

waynes world said:


> Day 1 with c5...
> 
> - 3 hours to charge seems like an _eternity_ when you're staring at it and waiting for your first listen lol
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, bass boost is on an album-by-album mastering quality basis....some albums it makes things muddy, on others its just right.


----------



## rudyae86

Anyone know where the good deals for the Cayin C5 are at?
  
 Reading this thread is making me want one of them already


----------



## Change is Good

CTC audio had it on sale for like $135, I think. Might want to email them and see if they can look out for ya. Massdrop also had a drop, recently.


----------



## jjacq

Can the C5 drive Alpha Dogs adequately? I'm thinking of selling my M2U if this one is good enough.

 Thanks!
  
 Also can someone tell me what the specs mean by:


> Rated output power: 800mW + 800mW (32Ω load)


 
 Does this mean 800mW per side? So 1600 mW total at 32 ohms?


----------



## Kerouac

jjacq said:


> Can the C5 drive Alpha Dogs adequately?


 
 Don't know about Alpha Dogs, but I can assure you that X5+C5 can drive both my PS500 & LCD-2 easily (not talking about volume only here, but also about a full-bodied sound) even at low gain. Imo at high gain, C5 has tons of power left. Can't imagine there are headphones out there that it can't drive adequately...


----------



## swannie007

I use my C5 to drive my HD650's and also my Q701's which are both notorious for being difficult to drive properly but the C5 does it easy!
 Hope that helps.


----------



## Lohb

jjacq said:


> Can the C5 drive Alpha Dogs adequately? I'm thinking of selling my M2U if this one is good enough.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 

 More than enough power and it goes well with Fostex T50RP in general with that treble spikiness on Fostex being smoothed out = synergy ... bass boost nice when the mastering is nice....


----------



## Jmop

swannie007 said:


> I use my C5 to drive my HD650's and also my Q701's which are both notorious for being difficult to drive properly but the C5 does it easy!
> Hope that helps.




Which do you prefer to use the with q701, the C5 or schiit vali/magni and why?


----------



## Jmop

Also, how does C5's bass boost treat the q701? Thanks.


----------



## waynes world

lohb said:


> Yeah, bass boost is on an album-by-album mastering quality basis....some albums it makes things muddy, on others its just right.


 
  
 And also on the headphones. I'm liking the c5 bass boost with my AD900'sx and T50RP's. And maybe mood is a factor - I think I might be in more of a basshead mood today!
  


jjacq said:


> Can the C5 drive Alpha Dogs adequately? I'm thinking of selling my M2U if this one is good enough.


 
  
 They are driving my Nickerfied T50RP's no problemo


----------



## Caruryn

jjacq said:


> Can the C5 drive Alpha Dogs adequately? I'm thinking of selling my M2U if this one is good enough.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 
 http://headfonics.com/2014/09/the-c5-portable-headphone-amp-by-cayin/2/


----------



## jjacq

Thanks for all the replies guys. This is probably gonna be my next purchase after I sell the Magni 2 U.


----------



## waynes world

lohb said:


> More than enough power and it goes well with Fostex T50RP in general with that treble spikiness on Fostex being smoothed out = synergy ... bass boost nice when the mastering is nice....


 
  
 Indeed - great synergy. And the T50RP drivers seem to be able to handle the bass boost very nicely. Awesome.
  
 Edit: Wow - great synergy with the Dunu Titan1's as well.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Indeed - great synergy. And the T50RP drivers seem to be able to handle the bass boost very nicely. Awesome.
> 
> Edit: Wow - great synergy with the Dunu Titan1's as well.




Hey Wayne, I'm glad you're enjoying it. Let me know if you find something it doesn't pair well with  I think one of the best things with the C5 is that it sounds great with pretty much all IEM's and headphones I've paired it with so far (and that's quite a few).


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Hey Wayne, I'm glad you're enjoying it. *Let me know if you find something it doesn't pair well with*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol - I guess it would save me some posts, because yes, I'm getting that impression as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wayne's a C5 head?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Can't wait to try this on my new X3 Gen2 soon. Will report


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Lol - I guess it would save me some posts, because yes, I'm getting that impression as well.




Lol, that was not my intention. Please continue posting your impressions as they come along


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Wayne's a C5 head??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, oh Master C5 head - I have finally been assimilated! CTCaudio recently had a great sale, so I had to jump on it. Very glad that I did - it's one of those "makes me _super_ happy" audio purchases. So thanks for initially getting it onto the radar! 
  
 The X3ii + C5 combo probably will rock!


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your digging the C5 Wayne. I still enjoy the sound out of the C5 and so far haven't found anything I own that didn't sound excellent on it so I am with Peter on that.
  
 I got lucky and managed to wrangle one of them $160 X3 Gen 2 deals right before all of it sold out.  Look forward to it. Should be a good player to mess around with.


----------



## Koolpep

waynes world said:


> Yes, oh Master C5 head - I have finally been assimilated! CTCaudio recently had a great sale, so I had to jump on it. Very glad that I did - it's one of those "makes me _super_ happy" audio purchases. So thanks for initially getting it onto the radar!
> 
> The X3ii + C5 combo probably will rock!


 
  
 +1
 Having reviewed the X3II, I can say: X3II+C5 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't mention it in my review but the pairing works very well. As good as the pairing of X5&C5.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dsnuts said:


> Glad your digging the C5 Wayne. I still enjoy the sound out of the C5 and so far haven't found anything I own that didn't sound excellent on it so I am with Peter on that.
> 
> I got lucky and managed to wrangle one of them $160 X3 Gen 2 deals right before all of it sold out.  Look forward to it. Should be a good player to mess around with.


 
 Dear friends, maybe you should try our N6?


----------



## Dsnuts

Would love to. I will consider it once I get my Tax refund from Uncle Sam.  The Fiio was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. We will see.


----------



## Lohb

Generic GoPro hardcase for Cayin/battery/DAC...ebay about $6 ?


----------



## amigomatt

My C5 drives my 600ohm AKG K240 DF to a decent level. The bass boost is perfect for these AKGs and had given them a new lease of life! It drives my HE560s well too, although not as well as the speaker taps.


----------



## Kerouac

dsnuts said:


> Would love to. I will consider it once I get my Tax refund from Uncle Sam.  The Fiio was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. We will see.


 

 Same here (gotta love those Tax refunds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 N6 is still (because C5 is great) on my radar, but I'll also wait for the upcoming X7 and Questyle daps
 I hope there will be some comparison reviews (especially on sq) later on...


----------



## maheeinfy

Today I noticed that when I connect the charger to the amp, amp makes a faint noise for around 3 seconds and then stops. I can only hear it when I move my ear near to amp
  
 I am using a 2A Samsung charger.
  
 Any one noticed this?


----------



## clee290

Bought a case for my 3DS and my Cayin C5 actually fits in it quite nicely.
  

  
  
 This is the one I bought:
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/381103371365?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 But you can probably find cheaper ones shipping from China.


----------



## zazex

maheeinfy said:


> Today I noticed that when I connect the charger to the amp, amp makes a faint noise for around 3 seconds and then stops. I can only hear it when I move my ear near to amp
> 
> I am using a 2A Samsung charger.
> 
> Any one noticed this?


 

 haven't noticed it - might be the relay (?)


----------



## maheeinfy

zazex said:


> haven't noticed it - might be the relay (?)


 
 Not sure if it is relay. Far as i know, relay only makes a pop sound and then goes off. But in my case, its a solid 3 sec noise. Also my unit's build quality isn't great. It flexes when i hold it to connect my headphones. I do not get the feeling of holding a solidly build unit.
  
 All these problems are making me think about returning it before this thing goes kaput.


----------



## dilsher

Hey gang

Gee...read all thru these 103 pages! Mental stuff...so lookee I pulled the trigger and a shiny champers one should be arriving Friday for all of £119 UK sterling. Bargain! I'm looking to use this with an Oppo PM3 which I have yet to purchase. Anyone got this combo? If so..does the amp widen the Oppo's reportedly relatively smallish soundstage. And soz I may have missed it but what voltage and ampage is suitable for a charger. I got Ipod and Samsung chargers here? 

Thanks gang.


----------



## Lohb

dilsher said:


> Hey gang
> 
> Gee...read all thru these 103 pages! Mental stuff...so lookee I pulled the trigger and a shiny champers one should be arriving Friday for all of £119 UK sterling. Bargain! I'm looking to use this with an Oppo PM3 which I have yet to purchase. Anyone got this combo? If so..does the amp widen the Oppo's reportedly relatively smallish soundstage. And soz I may have missed it but what voltage and ampage is suitable for a charger. I got Ipod and Samsung chargers here?
> 
> Thanks gang.


 

 5 volts 2 amps


----------



## zazex

maheeinfy said:


> Not sure if it is relay. Far as i know, relay only makes a pop sound and then goes off. But in my case, its a solid 3 sec noise. Also my unit's build quality isn't great. It flexes when i hold it to connect my headphones. I do not get the feeling of holding a solidly build unit.
> 
> All these problems are making me think about returning it before this thing goes kaput.


 
  
 Yes, that's the way a relay typically operates, so I don't know what that solid 3 second noise could be.
 Maybe some leakage or other defect on an internal part (e.g. the switch).
  
 My unit also has that flexing, but it doesn't bother me that much.  First, I haven't tried tightening
 those 2 tiny screws at one end.  Second, I'm sure you know, flexing in metal units can result in
 greater strength and resiliency than non flexing.  (Depends what type of flexing.) Third, the thing
 sounds and works great.  Never cuts out, channel tracking is excellent, charge and play time are great also.  
 Hasn't clipped despite some very demanding input.  I've been listening to it a lot, it's getting equal time with
 my JDS C5 now.


----------



## maheeinfy

zazex said:


> Yes, that's the way a relay typically operates, so I don't know what that solid 3 second noise could be.
> Maybe some leakage or other defect on an internal part (e.g. the switch).
> 
> My unit also has that flexing, but it doesn't bother me that much.  First, I haven't tried tightening
> ...


 
 Thanks @zazex
 I had to return the unit as the noise from amp has worsened. Now it has started to make that noise all through charging process. 
 I guess i will wait for next gen of this amp and look for a better built unit


----------



## zazex

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks @zazex
> I had to return the unit as the noise from amp has worsened. Now it has started to make that noise all through charging process.
> I guess i will wait for next gen of this amp and look for a better built unit


 
  
 Well, good to know anyway (if it happens to anyone else) & sorry you had to put up with the hassle of a defective unit
 :/
  
  
 Any ideas what - if anything - you'll buy to replace it?


----------



## maheeinfy

zazex said:


> Well, good to know anyway (if it happens to anyone else) & sorry you had to put up with the hassle of a defective unit
> :/
> 
> 
> Any ideas what - if anything - you'll buy to replace it?


 

 I want to wait and see what Cayin comes up with, as an upgrade/sequel to C5. Till then my backup Fiio E6 shud do the job. For home use I have the schiit modi/magni combo.


----------



## Lohb

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks @zazex
> I had to return the unit as the noise from amp has worsened. Now it has started to make that noise all through charging process.
> I guess i will wait for next gen of this amp and look for a better built unit


 

 They make that noise if slightly over 2amps even if the charger says 2amps on the exterior and its generic it might not be exactly on 2amps.


----------



## waynes world

Is it normal to start falling in love with the C5? I might have a problem lol.


----------



## maheeinfy

lohb said:


> They make that noise if slightly over 2amps even if the charger says 2amps on the exterior and its generic it might not be exactly on 2amps.



Good to know. But i had tried with a 1 amp motorola charger and the noise was there, albeit less audible than that with a 2amp charger. 
Its quite possible that my unit was defective as no one else seems to have this issue.


----------



## Lohb

maheeinfy said:


> Good to know. But i had tried with a 1 amp motorola charger and the noise was there, albeit less audible than that with a 2amp charger.
> Its quite possible that my unit was defective as no one else seems to have this issue.


 

 I think over and under-powered have a similar effect from memory ! Anyway seems like you had multiple issues with your amp though the majority have been fine...it happens.


----------



## Jmop

Break in is shaping up well with the C5. Started off pretty sibilant with my VC1000 but now it's a little smoother and still plenty clear.

I'd to like hear any opinions on how this amp pairs with Q701. I'm considering getting that headphone and I'm hoping the C5 will do it nicely. Also, any comparisons on C5 vs Vali/Modi vs O2+DAC for Q701? Thanks!


----------



## swannie007

Used to have the Vali/Modi combo and still have the Q710 and they were a very nice pairing with the warmth of the Schiit stack a good counter point to the "clarity" of the Q701. I have a C5 at the moment and although it pairs quite nicely with the Q701, the Schiit stack is still, IMO, a better partnership as the synergy is better, to my ears. That being said, I feel it is a little of an unfair comparison as the C5 is a portable amp up against a very capable desktop dac/amp combo. As for the O2+DAC, sorry, I don't have this piece of gear so am unable to comment.  Cheers.


----------



## Jmop

I know I was just giving C5 the benefit since it seems be one hell of a portable. I read a lot about how good Q and Vali/Modi pair, just wanted to see if was worth upgrading from C5. I had it in mind that C5 with bass boost would be similar to Vali/Modi in signature but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## swannie007

Don't get wrong, the C5 sounds good with the Q701's but the Vali has a lot more power and seems to handle the Q701 with more finesse and I am sure that this is because of the extra power available but, once again, this is just IMO. Your experience may be different.


----------



## Jmop

Yup, guess I'll decide after I get the Qs. Hows it sound with the C5s bass boost?


----------



## swannie007

It sounds good with the bass boost on and this is how I use it with the Q701's, but again, your experience may vary.


----------



## Jmop

Alright cool, I appreciate the input. Just wanted to be sure it's a good pairing.


----------



## swannie007

Just had to reply and say you are welcome.


----------



## dilsher

lohb said:


> 5 volts 2 amps


 
 Thanks so much! Amp is here so I have plugged it in to charge. More laters.


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## zazex

swannie007 said:


> Don't get wrong, the C5 sounds good with the Q701's but the Vali has a lot more power and seems to handle the Q701 with more finesse and I am sure that this is because of the extra power available but, once again, this is just IMO. Your experience may be different.


 
 Yes, generally, it seems to me, when it comes to amplification of 
 gear that's hard to drive, there's no substitute for power from the mains.
  
 Especially when listening at higher levels, or with more dynamic material.


----------



## altrunox

I don't know if I should get these or the E12a...
 For now I'll use with my Superlux HD 681 Evo and the Takstar Pro 80, although I plan to upgrade to the HD600 and the DT990...
  
 Don't know what to do, anyone here with these headphones?


----------



## waynes world

altrunox said:


> I don't know if I should get these or the E12a...
> For now I'll use with my Superlux HD 681 Evo and the Takstar Pro 80, although I plan to upgrade to the HD600 and the DT990...
> Don't know what to do, anyone here with these headphones?


 
  
 Why are you considering the E12a? Isn't it more geared towards iems?
  
 Anyway, I don't think that the E12a would properly power the HD600's or DT990's, but I don't have either of them, so I can't say for sure. But if you are wanting to push those phones as well, I'd go with the E12 or the C5 (and out of those two, I'd probably go with the C5 because it really does rock).


----------



## Change is Good

waynes world said:


> Is it normal to start falling in love with the C5? I might have a problem lol.




Extremely normal, but I'm in a bit if a dilemma. My main sweetheart (NFB-15) is getting the sense I've been cheating on her with a new fling (C5). I just need to keep my cool...


----------



## Lohb

change is good said:


> Extremely normal, but I'm in a bit if a dilemma. My main sweetheart (NFB-15) is getting the sense I've been cheating on her with a new fling (C5). I just need to keep my cool...


 

 Do you find the C5 significantly less warm than NFB-15 ? Anything you find lacking on battery power vs mains amps ?


----------



## waynes world

change is good said:


> Extremely normal, but I'm in a bit if a dilemma. My main sweetheart (NFB-15) is getting the sense I've been cheating on her with a new fling (C5). I just need to keep my cool...




Yeah, my E12 is giving me some unhappy sideways looks as well lol


----------



## gikigill

My Arrow 4G and O2 are bring neglected too. The E12DIY is already sold.


----------



## Lohb

.


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> Just got my C5 back today with the new ADA4637-1BRZ OPAMPs inserted.....brief 30 minute listen on tracks I have brain burn in with..... more depth/width...3D, but it does not dilute impact.. better transparancy...it has nudged down that little bit of warm veneer the stock opamps have without going into sterile monitoring territory ( I got rid of my GO1000 due to that sterile/analytic presentation) . Bass texture improved(feel less need to switch on bass boost), no adverse affect to PRAT I can detect.
> 
> It has also stopped me opening my Fostex T20's to adjust the damping as when I paired the HRT microStreamer with the old opamps in C5 I found there was a bass/mid-bass bloominess that was there that my old entry-level Sabre u2 did not have...so maybe it was my cans custom tuning or maybe the slight warmth of DAC/Amp may create  a lower-end muddiness in stock config especially with warmer cans....perhaps.
> 
> ...




Glad the opamps worked out for you! I would like Cayin to eliminate all caps in the signal path and implement a high speed dc servo to take it to the next level. Along with that, get rid of the opamps in general and go to a pure class A discrete amp with matched components. Since feedback is used in mostly all of these designs, how about feeding back the error signal only instead of the complete audio signal? Just some serious audio design methods that will improve the sound further.


----------



## Lohb

audioman2013 said:


> Glad the opamps worked out for you! I would like Cayin to eliminate all caps in the signal path and implement a high speed dc servo to take it to the next level. Along with that, get rid of the opamps in general and go to a pure class A discrete amp with matched components. Since feedback is used in mostly all of these designs, how about feeding back the error signal only instead of the complete audio signal? Just some serious audio design methods that will improve the sound further.


 

 ...and bigger battery/ balanced end-to-end with RSA cable port too......and call it  C5B  
  
 It's a great debut amp though for the price...


----------



## Kerouac

> Originally Posted by *Lohb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...and bigger battery/ balanced end-to-end with RSA cable port too......and call it  C5B


 
 I guess you were joking (because of the wink at the end of your post) but I would be totally interested in that


----------



## Lohb

kerouac said:


> I guess you were joking (because of the wink at the end of your post) but I would be totally interested in that


 

 and many others I imagine....


----------



## zazex

audioman2013 said:


> Glad the opamps worked out for you! I would like Cayin to eliminate all caps in the signal path and implement a high speed dc servo to take it to the next level. Along with that, get rid of the opamps in general and go to a pure class A discrete amp with matched components. Since feedback is used in mostly all of these designs, how about feeding back the error signal only instead of the complete audio signal? Just some serious audio design methods that will improve the sound further.


 
  
 Sounds very attractive; tho' I do wonder how these changes would affect the retail price?


----------



## Lohb

Weird, I don't have to put on high gain now with planars (modded Fostex T20-RP) which is giving me more dial fine-tuning with the new A.D. opamp in my signature below.
 As far as I remember the old opamp stepped right down in volume without gain.
  
 I'm not sure, but on Gustard H10 thread some were saying last week gain can alter emphasis in SQ...not sure if that is right or not....maybe the amp builder types would know that can happen....but planars flat impedence for a start...


----------



## pablok

pinoyman said:


> TO ALL IPHONE 6/6 PLUS USERS:
> 
> a quick question:
> how do you connect your cayin c5 to it? (is it via headphone jack, using 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio jack or via usb)
> im planing to get one, but the problem is, iphone 6 is my source but i dont know how to connect it.


 
  
 I revived this because as a newbie, I had the same question had to do a lot of reading, including this entire thread. Here's what I did:
  
 I have an iPhone 6 and very recently (past couple of weeks) decided to get out of the IEM/Earbud (Etymotic, Senneheiser, Apple) scene and get some over-ear headphones. I bought a pair of B&O H6's to use with my iPhone, mostly. From what I read, and confirmed when they arrived, the phone could drive them to almost loud-enough levels, but they sounded "better" through my home system. There's much to be said for headroom. After much reading and research, I decided to double-amp, and bought the Cayin C5. I'm very happy with the combo. I'm an ex-recording engineer (mostly pre-digital multitrack days) with pretty discerning ears. I have no problem with noise or hiss, or overloading the input to the C5. I chose the C5 mostly for its high-output, even though the H6 is 32 ohm, and the great reviews here and elsewhere. You can't have too much power.
  
 I was not sure how this "experiment" would play out, but if anyone else is considering double-amping with an iPhone 6 and the Cayin C5, I say go for it.


----------



## G_T_J

Does anyone know any retailers in UK/Europe who sell the Rev.2?


----------



## slowpickr

Fiio X1 (line out) + Cayin C5 + bass mod Sennheiser HD439 = Pure audio bliss!!!


----------



## Lohb

When the mastering is excellent this new opamp set is really a great step-up specifically in the areas of _transparency and 3D presentation_.
 I'm finding HURON electronica music superb with the C5 modded and HRT microStreamer....to get this SQ on such a low-priced mobile audio chain is nuts !
  
 It has more heart + soul than the GO1000 anyway IMO.
  
 Half mind-blown for the total price.....
  

  
  
 EDIT : though I have more dial in on low gain, now it *appears* the battery goes down faster on volume 8 low gain than high gain volume 4..
 Not sure if there is any sound science to that...but my 3/2/1 lights went down a lot quicker, or maybe it was the marathon listening session.


----------



## BobMonkhouse

Some impressions for whatever it's worth!
  
 I've been using my Cayin C5 for over a month with a Fiio X1. I was indecisive, so bought the C5 together with Fiio E12A. I prefer the C5 sound over the E12A mainly for the smoother transition between bass, mids and highs, the imaging is better too. It sounds more musical to me and more versatile for different recordings and headphones. I feel E12A has tighter bass and wider soundstage due to the more energy in the highs. I find E12A better suited for recordings with more bass than treble, and also helps some headphones with narrow soundstage like HD25-1 II to open up a little, also tightens the bass and adds energy to the highs to polite headphones like my Onkyo ES-FC300. I don't like E12A for headphones which tend to have unnatural or harsh highs, and for very dynamically compressed congested recordings which sound even edgier. For a reference, I also have JDS cMoyBB amp which I like a lot. It's warmer than C5 and E12A, and doesn't offer the same level of details and separation.


----------



## G_T_J

bobmonkhouse said:


> Some impressions for whatever it's worth!
> 
> I've been using my Cayin C5 for over a month with a Fiio X1. I was indecisive, so bought the C5 together with Fiio E12A. I prefer the C5 sound over the E12A mainly for the smoother transition between bass, mids and highs, the imaging is better too. It sounds more musical to me and more versatile for different recordings and headphones. I feel E12A has tighter bass and wider soundstage due to the more energy in the highs. I find E12A better suited for recordings with more bass than treble, and also helps some headphones with narrow soundstage like HD25-1 II to open up a little, also tightens the bass and adds energy to the highs to polite headphones like my Onkyo ES-FC300. I don't like E12A for headphones which tend to have unnatural or harsh highs, and for very dynamically compressed congested recordings which sound even edgier. For a reference, I also have JDS cMoyBB amp which I like a lot. It's warmer than C5 and E12A, and doesn't offer the same level of details and separation.


 
 So, Bob, how's the synergy between the X1 and the C5? I got an X1 and I'm seriously thinking to pair it with a C5 very soon.
 What are the biggest differences between the X1's headphone output (which I like a lot) and the combo X1>C5?


----------



## BobMonkhouse

g_t_j said:


> So, Bob, how's the synergy between the X1 and the C5? I got an X1 and I'm seriously thinking to pair it with a C5 very soon.
> What are the biggest differences between the X1's headphone output (which I like a lot) and the combo X1>C5?


 

 For me, X1 (LO)+C5 combo works perfectly, nothing to complain about it. I can label the pair "naturally sounding" which to me means on the warm side of neutral. Everything is enough for me - separation, clarity, smoothness in transitions, ratio soundstage width vs depth. I'm treble sensitive, so I don't like much forward highs and female vocals, no matter how clean they are. I like hi-hats, cymbals and snares to be clean and on the back. Also, the depth and layering are more important to me than the air and soundstage width.
  
 Compared to X1 HO, the combo improves everything in the sound signature. X1 HO is more forgiving, with less details, less energy in the attacks, flatter imaging, worse highs separation, but overall very musical, pleasant, and not fatiguing. It doesn't mean I don't like the X1 HO sound but the C5 improves it on all fronts.


----------



## G_T_J

bobmonkhouse said:


> For me, X1 (LO)+C5 combo works perfectly, nothing to complain about it. I can label the pair "naturally sounding" which to me means on the warm side of neutral. Everything is enough for me - separation, clarity, smoothness in transitions, ratio soundstage width vs depth. I'm treble sensitive, so I don't like much forward highs and female vocals, no matter how clean they are. I like hi-hats, cymbals and snares to be clean and on the back. Also, the depth and layering are more important to me than the air and soundstage width.
> 
> Compared to X1 HO, the combo improves everything in the sound signature. X1 HO is more forgiving, with less details, less energy in the attacks, flatter imaging, worse highs separation, but overall very musical, pleasant, and not fatiguing. It doesn't mean I don't like the X1 HO sound but the C5 improves it on all fronts.


 
 Wow, that was really helpful. Thanks so much! 
  
 ''X1 HO is (..)but overall very musical, pleasant, and not fatiguing''. That's exactly how I find the X1's HO. If the combo X1 + C5 retains musicality and that neutral to slightly warm signature with all other parameters improved, then that's what I wanted to hear.
  
I'm also quite treble sensitive and I've realized it only recently.
  
Thanks again Bob.


----------



## BobMonkhouse

I need to buy another DAP and consider getting another Fiio X1 or a new X3 2nd gen. Most of the time, I use its LO connection, so wondering if anybody's had a chance to compare the two, or at least to comment on the sound matching X3 SG with C5?


----------



## Change is Good

bobmonkhouse said:


> I need to buy another DAP and consider getting another Fiio X1 or a new X3 2nd gen. Most of the time, I use its LO connection, so wondering if anybody's had a chance to compare the two, or at least to comment on the sound matching X3 SG with C5?




That may be a question to better ask in those DAP's respective threads.


----------



## imackler

Anyone compare the C5 to the SR71A, Pico Power or any of the other more expensive big boys? Looking to drive my HD600/HD650 on a budget better than a E12 can. 
  
 Also, can anyone compare to the Fiio E12 DIY (even in stock config)?


----------



## Rozenberg

imackler said:


> Anyone compare the C5 to the SR71A, Pico Power or any of the other more expensive big boys? Looking to drive my HD600/HD650 on a budget better than a E12 can.
> 
> Also, can anyone compare to the Fiio E12 DIY (even in stock config)?


 
 I'm also interested in the comparison of the performance between the C5 and the mentioned.
  
 As for driving power, I believe the C5 is more than enough to drive high impedance headphones.
 Last time I tried to demo HD600 and 650, it's still set on low gain and volume at 4,5 - 5. Still a lot of reserve power to get loud enough. Even my normal listening power with K7XX is at 3,5-4, and IEMs at 2 or 2,5


----------



## dennis611

Just got myself a pre loved unit (6 months old) and have been very happy with it..Using it together with X3 pairing my Momentum over ears.
 I'd like to just ask about the battery life where I found that when it reaches the last led, the batt will just drain out very fast and before I know it. the unit will shut down by itself ..
 Is this normal? Shouldn't it last longer?


----------



## skingg

dennis611 said:


> Just got myself a pre loved unit (6 months old) and have been very happy with it..Using it together with X3 pairing my Momentum over ears.
> I'd like to just ask about the battery life where I found that when it reaches the last led, the batt will just drain out very fast and before I know it. the unit will shut down by itself ..
> Is this normal? Shouldn't it last longer?


 
 I had my unit on the final led last an hour before I switched it off and charged it. Perhaps it could go a little longer but someone did say the last led doesn't last as long as the first two led.


----------



## dennis611

Thanks for your input. Mine did not last even for half and hour.


----------



## hucifer

The battery seems to be the weak spot of this amp. It takes ages to recharge and burns out noticeably faster than my E18.


----------



## zazex

hucifer said:


> The battery seems to be the weak spot of this amp. It takes ages to recharge and burns out noticeably faster than my E18.


 
 Hmmm.
  
 Mine charges quickly (I charge it with an adapter from the mains)
 and hasn't even gone below the 2nd LED, though I listen to it very 
 often (even fall asleep with it on LOL).


----------



## philk34

Hi all, 
  
 I am actually listening to my C5 while answering and I really enjoy it.
  
 That said, I noticed that the C5 takes advantage of a powerful recharge socket.
 Practically, it will take hours to charge on a PC (limited to 500mA) and I suspect it even won't charge to 100%. On a 2A charger (one dedicated to tablets for example), it is fast (a pai of hours, I guess) and the battery is confortable, for my use. No measurement, sorry, I charge once a week or so, during the night. 
 But it look like (once no measurement), that it stay shorter on the secon led than on the first and even shorter on the last. But the last, I noticed that only the first time I received it and charged on a PC. I have not been to "stop from battery drain" since. 
  
 Hope it helps.


----------



## PsiCore

philk34 said:


> But it look like (once no measurement), that it stay shorter on the secon led than on the first and even shorter on the last.


 
  
 Funny, for me it seems like the first and second are almost the same (pretty fast) and the longest is the third (I'm always asking myself "Jeeez, how long can it take?").
 In general from a 2A charger it's about 4h.


----------



## dennis611

How long can your last led last .


----------



## zazex

dennis611 said:


> How long can your last led last .


 

 I haven't paid much attention to this,
 but I'd say a couple of hours max


----------



## G_T_J

My C5 came today.
  
 I'm running it like this: X1 > FiiO L16 > C5 > Sennheiser HD598 and the result is utterly mind-blowing! When I switch to HifiMan's RE-400, the sound signature and SQ in general remain pretty close with the only difference, of course, being a much narrower soundstage as you'd expect with an IEM. This means that it also boosts the RE-400 to perform to a completely different (higher) level.
  
 I can't stretch out how big difference the combo makes in comparison with the X1's headphone out.


----------



## Lohb

Going to try and get the Beresford Caiman Mk2 DAC to pair with my modded Cayin C5...
  
 HRT microStreamer goes *very well* with C5 but want to see if the C Mk2 hype is real or not. I run these smaller USB DAC's off of isolated mains power or a battery.
 I incorrectly attributed bass bloom to the pairing initially,  but after re-tuning my Fostex planars that issue is now gone....very natural/3D presentation...does not add any treble grate whatsoever to peaky treble planars....
  
 I wonder how the new HRT DSP iDPS goes with C5..I may step down to that and use C5 and DSP for mobile....I read the mids are better on the DSP than microStreamer....surprising.
 That could be a killer entry-level pairing DSP/C5...entry-level stuff just getting better and better.


----------



## philk34

lohb said:


> Going to try and get the Beresford Caiman Mk2 DAC to pair with my modded Cayin C5...


 
 What do you mean by modded?


----------



## Lohb

philk34 said:


> What do you mean by modded?


 

 opamp is in my sig. below.


----------



## zazex

philk34 said:


> What do you mean by modded?


 
 modified
  
 (try going to google first with this type of question...)


----------



## philk34

zazex said:


> modified
> 
> (try going to google first with this type of question...)


 
 Thank you very much. Even if english is not my first language, I understand the word (even if a little familiar) and I know how to use Google.
  
 Obviously, the question was *how* it has been modified.


----------



## philk34

lohb said:


> opamp is in my sig. below.


 
 OK, I have been back page 94 and had a look into that mod.
 Tempting but I don't feel like unsoldering such a device.


----------



## Lohb

philk34 said:


> OK, I have been back page 94 and had a look into that mod.
> Tempting but I don't feel like unsoldering such a device.


 

 Yep, I left it to someone who does that stuff all the time....not a case of swapping opamps in and out of an Altoid amp tin....very small opamps.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Received my Cayin C5 from CTC Audio and am initially very pleased. I also recently purchased a FiiO X1 and am listening, for now, with a pair of first-gen Sennheiser PX-100, with the Senn HD414 reverse quarter-modded pads. A little harsh at times what with the drivers so exposed, depending on what you're listening to but with some tweaking on the C5 (bass boost and occasionally the gain on hi) I'm surprised at how good these can sound. Obviously, I've got to move on to a decent headphone with this set up. Possibly going to purchase the SoundMAGIC HP200 and will probably upgrade the cable to the FiiO L16.
  
 Had a 5V/2A USB charger available from my Tegra Note 7 tablet and it did a first charge on the C5 well within specs--after 30-40 minutes the first 2 lights were solid and by 3hrs:40min the 3rd light was solid and I had a full charge. I connected the C5 to my X1 with the provided cable and I was off. I didn't notice any spectacular improvement with the Cayin but there was clearly more detail provided, even on the modded PX-100's. The increased gain in itself is a huge help using the line out on the FiiO vs. headphone out. Granted, these headphones are not ideal and the C5 is far from being fully broken in. The one particular thing I noticed was on Gerald Clayton's 320Mbps MP3 download "When an Angel Sheds a Feather" from *Life Forum *-- there's some kind of occasional very light drum brushing or some other mid-frequency light brushing or breathing sound that you have to really listen for using just the X1 by itself but with the Senns going thru the C5 it's audible without effort. 
  
 Anyway, I'm quite pleased with the C5. I had read all 107 pages of this thread and it helped quite a bit in my initial use of the amp, especially the advice on having a 2A charger to get things going.
  
 One of my main concerns was the low volume imbalance issue that had been discussed. The low volume imbalance (higher level on the right channel) on my unit is only noticeable when the gain is set to hi and this is ONLY at the lowest level, I think around slightly under the 2 and, again, not a normal listening level. I mean, if I wanted to listen at that volume level, you'd just go to normal gain and of course the imbalance would be gone because you would be at volume level 3 or 4. Bottom line, on the normal gain setting there is no hear-able channel imbalance and this is simply not an issue. The Senns are rated at 114db sensitivity and with the drivers exposed I think I would have heard anything significant. Again, in my case, using the modded PX-100's I can only discern a slight right-favoring imbalance when the gain setting is on high and it is still, even with the gain on hi, at a level that you would not normally listen at. Other than that, and that's really not an issue in my case as far as I'm concerned, the C5 has behaved quite predictably, which is a good thing, and I'm looking forward to some really great musical experiences with a decent set of cans in the future.


----------



## amigomatt

zazex said:


> philk34 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by modded?
> ...


 
 Bit of a harsh welcome to the forum!


----------



## drofeel71

amigomatt said:


> Bit of a harsh welcome to the forum!




I wholeheartedly agree, very harsh. In browsing these forums for nearly 2 years now, I believe that the majority of members are courteous to others whether they're knowledgeable or new to this, and then you get some who feel that there ia a need to belittle others quite unnecessarily. It's a shame as we all share a passion here and manners cost nothing.


----------



## RedJohn456

zazex said:


> modified
> 
> (try going to google first with this type of question...)


 

 No need to be a di*k about it mate


----------



## zazex

amigomatt said:


> Bit of a harsh welcome to the forum!


 
  
  


drofeel71 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, very harsh. In browsing these forums for nearly 2 years now, I believe that the majority of members are courteous to others whether they're knowledgeable or new to this, and then you get some who feel that there ia a need to belittle others quite unnecessarily. It's a shame as we all share a passion here and manners cost nothing.


 
  
  


redjohn456 said:


> No need to be a di*k about it mate


 
  
 I misunderstood the question and answered in
 a way which seemed discourteous.
 And then I just left it alone.
  
 BUT amigomatt digs it up a week an a half later to
 remark on it, and then two others "pile on".
  
 How's about we just leave it back there where
 it belongs?


----------



## amigomatt

zazex said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of a harsh welcome to the forum!
> ...


 
 I've only mentioned it now because I've only just caught up with the thread.  Maybe you should accept criticism from three separate people who think you 'were' discourteous, not 'seemed' discourteous rather than trying to drag it out even more with not even an apology or hint of understanding?


----------



## amigomatt

Regarding the post above ^^^  We don't want hard feelings in here, but I think @zazex that if you feel there was a misunderstanding of something you said, then it's your job to put that right or accept the criticism of those people that have misunderstood you.  Is that not common sense?  I can't see your response above getting any applause.


----------



## zazex

philk34 said:


> Thank you very much. Even if english is not my first language, I understand the word (even if a little familiar) and I know how to use Google.
> 
> Obviously, the question was *how* it has been modified.


 
 My apologies for an unsuitable and graceless reply.


----------



## philk34

zazex said:


> My apologies for an unsuitable and graceless reply.


 
 Apologies accepted. Let us go back to audio, please.


----------



## BobMonkhouse

I'm expecting my AKG K612 to arrive. I know it's not an easy 150 Ohm headphone to drive. Does anybody know if my C5 can have enough juice to handle it properly?


----------



## Change is Good

bobmonkhouse said:


> I'm expecting my AKG K612 to arrive. I know it's not an easy 150 Ohm headphone to drive. Does anybody know if my C5 can have enough juice to handle it properly?




Should be fine. I had the K612 and paired it with the fiio e12 quite often


----------



## Cayin

Hello Everyone,
  
 This is the official account of Cayin and we are glad to meet you here.
  
 We are glad to see that you enjoyed our C5 portable headphone amplifier and have discussions over here about the performance and what we shall do better in future. We are really appreciated for that. We also see that you have a discussion with Thomas Lbyy from our Company. If future if you have any questions or suggestions to us you can also PM me or send emails to my email address sales01@cayin.cn.
  
 Thanks very much to you all.
  
 Best regards,
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## Thomas Cayin

cayin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is the official account of Cayin and we are glad to meet you here.
> 
> ...


 
 Today, very happy can finally speak with you, CAYIN has its own ID account on HEAD-FI, we hope that there is a formal and correct way to let everyone know the brand and CAYIN CAYIN products, and strive to provide better service.

 Of course, I will still be here. Follow comments or questions to every user of the proposed use of CAYIN products, and I am committed to improvement and directional explore products and maintain communication with you. And mobilize resources to achieve as much as possible. this is one of my main tasks.
  
 Today we are in the HEAD-FI product range is still limited, but in my plan, in 2015 we have a new DESK-FI and HEAD-FI products launched, as we prepared to do a 22-year tube amplifier, CD player, etc., we will thoroughly demonstrated the strength of our research and development, quality assurance standards and understanding of sound, and the user is the only thing we focus on strength.
  
 I would like to, CAYIN will bring you more, and I look forward to continue to have new friends to join, and then told everyone to learn and to progress.
  
 Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lohb

cayin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is the official account of Cayin and we are glad to meet you here.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks to you guys too for a very reasonably priced portable amp.
  
 Hope you can release a black Cayin 'C5+' with a balanced RSA/Kobiconn connector and longer battery life.
  
 It is a sweet little amp, and I'm sure my upgrade recommendation above would also have strong demand.
 You could even do a limited test run of 50 on Massdrop etc...


----------



## swannie007

Yes, welcome to Cayin on the forum. It is good to see manufacturers showing an interest in their customer base and participating in this forum, it is most welcome.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Would love to see a C5 for IEMs, without the plastic end cap.


----------



## Kerouac

hakushondaimao said:


> Would love to see a C5 for IEMs, without the plastic end cap.


 





  
 I use it on a daily basis with X5 and 1plus2 => love the synergy!!!


----------



## amigomatt

I've had this rather annoying crack for a while now.  I'm sure some others mentioned the same thing earlier in the thread.  Has anyone else had this issue and is it worth trying to do anything about it?


----------



## clee290

It has happened to mine as well. I personally won't be doing anything about it as the crack doesn't affect the C5's performance.


----------



## amigomatt

Yeah, I'm thinking the same.  I've treated it well though, so it must really be a weakness on this thing.


----------



## Cayin

lohb said:


> Thanks to you guys too for a very reasonably priced portable amp.
> 
> Hope you can release a black Cayin 'C5+' with ADA4637-1BRZ OPAMP's* , *a balanced RSA/Kobiconn connector and longer battery life.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hakushondaimao said:


> Would love to see a C5 for IEMs, without the plastic end cap.


 
 Thanks Lobh, thanks Hakushondaimao. We are really apprecaited for your suggestions. Yes, we will collect all your ideas and see what we can do in our next upgrade version of C5.
  
 Lobh we have see that you have modified the Opamp with ADA4637 yourself can you share with us what the difference are after you have modified? thanks.
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## Cayin

amigomatt said:


> I've had this rather annoying crack for a while now.  I'm sure some others mentioned the same thing earlier in the thread.  Has anyone else had this issue and is it worth trying to do anything about it?


 
  
  


clee290 said:


> It has happened to mine as well. I personally won't be doing anything about it as the crack doesn't affect the C5's performance.


 
  
 Sorry for the troubles guys. it is what we need to improve in our next version of the amplifier. You are correct that the plastic cap does not affect the performance but with crack it does not look nice. If anyone of you want to replace such part please contact our service person by sending emails to sales01@cayin.cn.
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## clee290

cayin said:


> Sorry for the troubles guys. it is what we need to improve in our next version of the amplifier. You are correct that the plastic cap does not affect the performance but with crack it does not look nice. If anyone of you want to replace such part please contact our service person by sending emails to sales01@cayin.cn.
> 
> Cayin Team


 

 It's no problem, it's the inside of the C5 that really matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And would I have to send in my C5 for you to replace? Or you send the plastic piece to me and I can replace it myself?


----------



## Lohb

cayin said:


> Thanks Lobh, thanks Hakushondaimao. We are really apprecaited for your suggestions. Yes, we will collect all your ideas and see what we can do in our next upgrade version of C5.
> 
> Lobh we have see that you have modified the Opamp with ADA4637 yourself can you share with us what the difference are after you have modified? thanks.
> 
> Cayin Team


 
  
 Also, I'd just say planar magnetic headphones can be quite demanding on the current stock battery capacity. This amp goes particularly well with my own modded T20RP woodie headphones....especially in the sense that the amp does not make the treble strident/etched. I think the plastic cover needs to go and the volume dial gets protected from accidental hits like Sony/Fostex do with their latest mobile amps.


----------



## Cayin

clee290 said:


> It's no problem, it's the inside of the C5 that really matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sending back the whole unit is too complicated and costy. We can send you the plastic piece and it is not difficult to replace.


----------



## clee290

cayin said:


> Sending back the whole unit is too complicated and costy. We can send you the plastic piece and it is not difficult to replace.


 

 Oh great! I think I will be sending you guys an email


----------



## RedJohn456

kerouac said:


> I use it on a daily basis with X5 and 1plus2 => love the synergy!!!


 
  
 how well does it pair with the Z5? I need a good amp for it and the C5 is on my list of options. Would love to read your thoughts on it


----------



## DryHopped

Thinking about getting this for an HD650 pairing. I don't need portability, but it will probably come in handy at times. The main reason I want the C5 is for its sonic signature - super smooth and slightly warm.

 One question - would it be bad to constantly have this thing plugged in to usb power? Would that hurt the battery's longevity being constantly powered at full? (I see myself using this mostly with my laptop and desktop at home)


----------



## Kerouac

redjohn456 said:


> how well does it pair with the Z5? I need a good amp for it and the C5 is on my list of options. Would love to read your thoughts on it


 
 I've tried the Z5 for the past hour from X5+C5 and can say it also sounds very, very good to my ears...It has a fuller/fun soundsignature (+ huge soundstage) to it with more bass in the picture than the 1p2 (which is more neutral with slightly better details imo) => I would never use the bass boost with Z5 myself (really too much for my taste)...but when you're a bass head you might like that also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope this helps...


----------



## BobSmith8901

Does anyone have any experience running the Cayin C5 with a 600 OHM headphone such as the DT-880 or 990 600 OHM?
  
 I can get a deal on the 600 OHM right now but don't want to shoot myself in the foot thinking I should have waited on the 250.
  
 I know some have mentioned that it will run the 600OHM 880, but I wonder how well it runs it. Does it still have some breathing room, do you have to run on high gain, does it deplete the battery significantly faster....? Anyone with any advice, thanks very much.
  
 My set up would be: *FiiO X1/Cayin C5/Beyerdynamic DT-880 600 OHM.*
  
*Thank you!*


----------



## AudioMan2013

lohb said:


> Hi, it was originally the member @AudioMan2013 who suggested this upgrade.... he had a lot to say about technical improvements to the C5 earlier in the thread...he knows his amp topologies for sure !
> 
> *I found the new opamps improved transparency vs *stock opamp which is slightly warm* , better bass texture/presence (less need to use unnatural bass boost), depth and width improved on new opamp....more fluid-sounding/lush.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks - I used to make headphone amps as a hobby.  I'm now interested in designing and making some low power (around 30 watts) class a monoblock amps.  I am looking for a local partner to work with as it is much more complex.


----------



## DryHopped

I'm ready to buy the C5, just waiting to hear if it's okay to leave it plugged into power constantly. Emailed them, but haven't heard anything. I know that by leaving my iPod constantly plugged into USB in my car, it has pretty much demolished its battery life.
  
 I really don't care about battery life, just want the C5 for its smooth, non-analytical signature. Does anyone do this?


----------



## Lohb

dryhopped said:


> I'm ready to buy the C5, just waiting to hear if it's okay to leave it plugged into power constantly. Emailed them, but haven't heard anything. I know that by leaving my iPod constantly plugged into USB in my car, it has pretty much demolished its battery life.
> 
> I really don't care about battery life, just want the C5 for its smooth, non-analytical signature. Does anyone do this?


 

 No, they all ready said to use it unplugged. There are also audible ticks/clicks when it is charging if the voltage is not spot on with your charger....edit : audible from the unit not your headphones.


----------



## dennis611

I emailed them regarding my battery issue. They replied a couple of hours later.
 Great customer service..


----------



## DryHopped

lohb said:


> No, they all ready said to use it unplugged. There are also audible ticks/clicks when it is charging if the voltage is not spot on with your charger....edit : audible from the unit not your headphones.


 
 Damn. Was that posted somewhere in this thread?
  
 Any ideas for a USB powered/wall-wart amp that has the C5's signature?


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dennis611 said:


> I emailed them regarding my battery issue. They replied a couple of hours later.
> Great customer service..


 
 Today is the time to rest, I do not know your problem, if you can please post it here, so just CAYIN, including those with C5 friends are likely to answer your question.
  
 THX.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

dryhopped said:


> Damn. Was that posted somewhere in this thread?
> 
> Any ideas for a USB powered/wall-wart amp that has the C5's signature?


 
 I have answered this question. We do not recommend use while charging. This is the basic common sense of all products with battery. While charging the battery work will make use of current and could cause damage to the battery. Why not in the charging time for yourself a break or do some other things?


----------



## DryHopped

thomas cayin said:


> Why not in the charging time for yourself a break or do some other things?


 
  
 Because I know myself and I won't always remember to charge it while not using it or when its battery is low.


----------



## jjacq

Temp rig while I wait for the LC. The C5 sounds awesome with my GDA-700 and the LCD-X. It does have some slight harshness to the upper registers but it's not too bad.


----------



## Dsnuts

If your C5 is fairly new. I would burn them in or just make sure they are being used a lot then take a listen. The sound should smooth out for you.


----------



## jjacq

dsnuts said:


> If your C5 is fairly new. I would burn them in or just make sure they are being used a lot then take a listen. The sound should smooth out for you.


 
 I got this used but I think it wasn't used much. Thanks I will try to compare the AK100ii DAC and this DAC I use with the LCD-X. It'd definitely be nice if it was smoother yes.


----------



## Dsnuts

When I got my first C5 I used them non stop for a good 2 weeks. That was when I got my replacement sent by the nice folks at Cayin. I had an isolated issue with the headphone plug cutting out. I had a rare opportunity to compare a well used C5 vs a fresh out of box C5 and it is just like how your hearing them. My broken in C5 sounded smoother cleaner a bit more expanded.


----------



## zazex

dsnuts said:


> If your C5 is fairly new. I would burn them in or just make sure they are being used a lot then take a listen. The sound should smooth out for you.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Lohb

There is a bit of a spike on LCD-X cans treble region if I remember...


----------



## hucifer

Anybody else noticed that the battery loses charge even when switched off?

 There have been times when I've put my fully charged C5 in a drawer and come back a week later to find it completely dead. 

 The unit is still under warranty so I'm going to see about a replacement but I'm just wondering how the drain is even possible.


----------



## PsiCore

Not sure, how it works from technical perspective, but even Rockbox can drain batteries when not used (that's happening to my iRiver H320).


----------



## zazex

hucifer said:


> Anybody else noticed that the battery loses charge even when switched off?
> 
> There have been times when I've put my fully charged C5 in a drawer and come back a week later to find it completely dead.
> 
> The unit is still under warranty so I'm going to see about a replacement but I'm just wondering how the drain is even possible.


 
  
 That doesn't happen with mine..in fact I'm surprised that it holds a charge as long as it does
 It seems that your unit is providing output somehow even when "off".
 (Curious how Cayin responds when you contact them....)


----------



## svetlyo

I have a question regarding the THD of Caying C5. Here - http://en.cayin.cn/product_view.asp?id=792 the value is listed as THD <= 0.003% (1kHz) where as in the product leaflet itself it says <= 0.02% - which one is it?


----------



## Cayin

svetlyo said:


> I have a question regarding the THD of Caying C5. Here - http://en.cayin.cn/product_view.asp?id=792 the value is listed as THD <= 0.003% (1kHz) where as in the product leaflet itself it says <= 0.02% - which one is it?


 
 Correct one is <=0.02%. Thanks very much Svetlyo. We will correct the data on our website.


----------



## hucifer

zazex said:


> That doesn't happen with mine..in fact I'm surprised that it holds a charge as long as it does
> It seems that your unit is providing output somehow even when "off".
> (Curious how Cayin responds when you contact them....)


 
  
 Got an email from Cayin saying it's definitely "abnormal" behaviour. They also quoted a playback time of 12 hours, which I am certainly not getting with this unit (lucky if I get 5).

 Looks like the battery is borked. I'll be contacting my local retailer for an RMA.


----------



## gikigill

My battery is acting up too. Sending it back for a replacement.


----------



## Leo888

I had this battery draining when not in used issues and did posted about it months back. I was told it's normal at that time and now I read it's not normal. Gosh.


----------



## Thomas Cayin

leo888 said:


> I had this battery draining when not in used issues and did posted about it months back. I was told it's normal at that time and now I read it's not normal. Gosh.


 
  
  
 C5 has a battery check function, so when users turn off the power, the battery is not completely cut off the supply of which the MCU remains in working condition, and a very low current operation. If the user is charged off to C5 static operating current and the battery capacity, he can keep more than a month of standby time.
  
 I think CAYIN TEAM reply "abnormal" refers to the user merely place a few days completely exhausted battery, the battery may be problems, but also perhaps the question is no idle power itself is full of. I also hope that when users when information may describe the state as clearly as possible. This allows us to get more accurate information and provide better service.
 THX.


----------



## Leo888

thomas cayin said:


> C5 has a battery check function, so when users turn off the power, the battery is not completely cut off the supply of which the MCU remains in working condition, and a very low current operation. If the user is charged off to C5 static operating current and the battery capacity, he can keep more than a month of standby time.
> 
> I think CAYIN TEAM reply "abnormal" refers to the user merely place a few days completely exhausted battery, the battery may be problems, but also perhaps the question is no idle power itself is full of. I also hope that when users when information may describe the state as clearly as possible. This allows us to get more accurate information and provide better service.
> THX.




Ok. Noted. Will be more specific in future before posting. Apologises for the inconvenience cause. Cheers.


----------



## swannie007

Nice to see a manufacturer stand behind its products and take an interest in customers problems with their products.


----------



## zazex

swannie007 said:


> Nice to see a manufacturer stand behind its products and take an interest in customers problems with their products.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Cayin

Hello Everyone,
  
 Good news. We have released our new C5DAC USB DAC headphone amplifier recently and plan to organize a world review tour. Following is the thread we have on the Head-Fi:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/769731/cayin-c5dac-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier-world-tour-reviewers-wanted
  
 Please take a look at guys. If you are interested in the tour please apply for it and we are really appreciated for your support as alwasy. 
  
 Thanks and with best regards,
  
 Cayin Team


----------



## G_T_J

I'm selling my C5 in case's anyone interested. You'll find the add in the ''For Sale'' amplification section. UK buyers please.


----------



## swannie007

This post is a general post but has relevance to my C5, or any portable amp/dac for that matter so please don't get all bent out of shape because it doesn't ONLY relate to the C5.
 Let me say up front that I love being able to carry my portable devices with me when away from my desk setup but I have always hated the rubber bands used to strap the various portable devices together and have spent some time trying to find a more elegant solution to this unsightly(to me) problem. I have tried various possible solutions like velcro, sticky rubber pads and so on but none were acceptable to me.
 Now, however, I have found an elegant solution(to me) for this problem. The answer is small(15mm) round, flat(1.5mm) magnets! Yea I know, the magnetic fields may affect the sound and I thought of this so I tried the magnets between the various units with rubber bands to still hold them together for a test period of about a week or so listening to the units as much as possible. I would estimate I tried this for about 40 hours with NO ill effects! No additional heat, no sound artefacts, nothing. So, based on this trial, I glued the magnets(super glue) to the units in question(Cayin C5 amp, Shanling M3 dap, FiiO X1, SMSL amp) and made sure I kept the spacing of the magnets the same on all units so that they are inter-changable between each other.
 I used super glue as I am totally satisfied with this set-up and will not reverse it. A reversible solution would be to use strong double sided tape on the magnets so that they can be removed if you wish.
 I love this solution and it looks great without those stupid rubber bands. It simply looks like two units stacked on top of one another with a small air gap between them. I bought the magnets on flea bay and they were very inexpensive and work a charm. Initially I used 5mm round magnets but they weren't strong enough to hold the units securely so I switched to the 15mm ones with much stronger hold and no ill effects.
 So, there you are, a simple, elegant solution to a common problem that is also cheap and efficient.
 Hope this is helpful to others. Cheers fromOz.


----------



## gikigill

Need pictures of your genius Swannie. I am now thinking of something similar BTW the Cayin C5 is fantastic with your Sony SA1000.


----------



## swannie007

Sorry Gill, don't know how to download piccies this forum(too much bloody trouble) however, I will take some picks and download them to my computer and send them to use in the coming days. PM me your home e-mail and I will do it in the next day or two. Cheers.


----------



## swannie007

swannie007 said:


> Sorry Gill, don't know how to download piccies to this forum(too much bloody trouble) however, I will take some pics and download them to my computer and send them to use in the coming days. PM me your home e-mail and I will do it in the next day or two. Cheers.


----------



## gikigill

Thanks mate, I'll post them here for everyone to see of its alright with you. My email is the same as my PayPal.


----------



## swannie007

OK, sounds good. I have no problem with anyone seeing the photos.


----------



## swannie007

Photos of the magnet solution.


----------



## swannie007

Yippee, I can download photos!! Thanks for the offer Gill but I thought I might try to do it again myself and it worked!
 As all can see, a simple, elegant solution. The blue stuff is just a piece of sticky rubber, not necessary but I had it so used it. Works just as well without the sticky rubber. Cheers.


----------



## gikigill

Great stuff mate. Did you buy the magnets online?


----------



## swannie007

Yes.On flea bay.


----------



## capnjack

Hi Swannie, what a great idea I'd never thought of using magnets 'til now. Just ordered mine from eBay! 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## swannie007

capnjack said:


> Hi Swannie, what a great idea I'd never thought of using magnets 'til now. Just ordered mine from eBay!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


 

 You are welcome Steve. It is such a simple solution, as are most great ideas, and it works a treat. Just make sure your magnets are strong enough to hold your devices. As I said earlier, I first used smaller magnets and they weren't strong enough so I used bigger ones and they work great. Cheers.


----------



## capnjack

Thanks again Swannie, I ordered the 15mm/1mm. I notice from pics you have a C5 how's it sound? Here in UK I can't find one to demo  ! I'm hoping to pair it with my DX50 and v-moda M100s 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## swannie007

My pleasure Steve. The C5 sounds great, a lot of power and punch to drive any headphone I own as well as in-ears. I would recommend it to anyone. I have heard much more expensive portable amps that are no better, great bang-for-buck value. Cheers.
 By the way, I would recommend putting some double sided tape dots under the magnets to attach them to your gear as it is then removable. I used superglue because I was not interested in reversing the mod, however, were I to do it again, I would use some 3M VHB tape to attach the magnets.


----------



## capnjack

Thanks again Swannie. I'll be over in Perth next March and hopefully can pick up some new gear while I'm there as it'll most likely be a bit cheaper than over here in the UK ! I can claim back my purchase tax on the way home. ☺️


----------



## BobMonkhouse

Do you think some self-adhesive magnet stripes could do the job?


----------



## capnjack

I honestly don't know, I only ordered mine today. But I don't see why not, it's not gonna cost too much to find out though. Give it a try and see.

Steve.


----------



## jjacq

Proud to say that the Cayin C5 is one of the pieces in my transportable setup(my portable setup is NOT this! Mainly gonna be using this at my house in Asia since I can't bring my desktop). I had the LCD-2 with the FiiO E12 before and I just love the Cayin so much more.

 AK100II > Cayin C5 > LCD-X with a JDS Labs mini interconnect. It's such a cutie!


----------



## swannie007

Nice setup! Time to get rid of the rubber bands. See above. You know you want to! Cheers.


----------



## swannie007

bobmonkhouse said:


> Do you think some self-adhesive magnet stripes could do the job?


 

 Great idea, however, every self-adhesive magnetic strip I tried was not strong enough to hold the gear securely. What you don't want is your gear coming apart when you least expect it! Perhaps there is some very strong tape out there but all the different ones I tried were too weak as the C5 and Cayin M3 are quite heavy and need good strong magnets to stay together and not come apart unintentionally. 
 When I am using the gear on it's own, I have some additional magnets that I put on that have those sticky backed rubber dots on them and this way I don't scratch anything when I put them down on furniture etc. Cheers.


----------



## swannie007

The possibilities with this sort of system are quite numerous, for example, I have one setup that I use with the individual units that has a tab with a key ring that attaches to one of the magnets and then attaches to a neck strap so I can carry it around without a bag or putting it in a pocket, like when I do chores at home whilst wearing a tee shirt and pants without pockets.


----------



## jjacq

swannie007 said:


> Nice setup! Time to get rid of the rubber bands. See above. You know you want to! Cheers.


 

 Was thinking about that but I didn't want to put any adhesive on my AK100ii's case  But yes if only there was a cleaner way to attach each other.


----------



## swannie007

jjacq said:


> Was thinking about that but I didn't want to put any adhesive on my AK100ii's case  But yes if only there was a cleaner way to attach each other.


 

 I understand your concern about the adhesive but I think double-sided tape will solve that issue. I have just removed some velcro tape from one of my units that was glued to it for over a year and I cleaned the glue residue off with some stuff called "Goof Off" and there isn't a mark or stain anywhere.
 Another way around this is to put a large sticker on the back of the unit and attach the magnets to the sticker and if you want to undo the modification, you just peel the sticker off with magnets and all and clean off the glue residue and voila!! All good.
 I am sure there are many ways to attach the magnets without marking your AK's case. Cheers.


----------



## jjacq

swannie007 said:


> I understand your concern about the adhesive but I think double-sided tape will solve that issue. I have just removed some velcro tape from one of my units that was glued to it for over a year and I cleaned the glue residue off with some stuff called "Goof Off" and there isn't a mark or stain anywhere.
> Another way around this is to put a large sticker on the back of the unit and attach the magnets to the sticker and if you want to undo the modification, you just peel the sticker off with magnets and all and clean off the glue residue and voila!! All good.
> I am sure there are many ways to attach the magnets without marking your AK's case. Cheers.


 
 We have a similar product here called Goo Gone but the AK100ii's case is like hard denim-y material and I think that putting any liquid on it will absorb on it. I remember being at work once and someone had spilled goo gone in the carpet and it smelled really horrible. About the sticker/magnet idea, I'm not too sure about magnets because I feel like it might interfere with the electronics inside either the C5 or the AK100ii so I'd rather not. I will definitely keep looking for an alternative though, thanks.


----------



## swannie007

Good points. Did not know that AK had this sort of case material. As to the interference electrically/magnetically, that was why I suggested just placing the magnets in place temporarily and using the rubber bands to hold it all together to check for EMI or any other interference with your units and if you can't detect any, then go ahead with a more permanent fixing of magnets. I found no issues with my units after a trial of at least a week using them every day before I fixed the magnets permanently. Hope you find an elegant solution. Perhaps a sleeve of some sorts around the AK and magnets attached to that which would attach to your paired component. Fiio has clear plastic protector cases for their units that would be perfect for their units, perhaps AK has something similar. Just a thought. Cheers.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hi! I'm planning of getting a C5 to amp my DX 90 Line Out to drive my beyer T1, HD 600, DT 990/600, etc. Does anyone have any experience on driving these high-impedance phones?
 I saw an LCD-XC in the post above but I'm not sure about how that translates to 600 ohm dynamic phones.
 Any help would be appreciated!
 Cheers.


----------



## gerelmx1986

ben123 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > How many hours do you have on C5?  I never experienced treble fatigue (using X5, X1, AP100, and Note 2 as sources), and as a matter of fact found C5 a little bit warmer in comparison to a few other amps.  But keep in mind, it will need some burn in.  A few people, assuming with a same sensitivity to high frequencies, mentioned C5 sounding a little too bright at first but settle in after a burn in.
> ...


 
 I have some how the sam eporblem with my MDR-1R's ringing but i like the sound out of them paired with an Oppo HA-2,(more expensive than the cayin)


----------



## clee290

I just received my replacement plastic piece from Cayin. Really quick shipping - only took 7 days to get to Canada. 
  
 It was packed really well too. For a small piece of plastic, the folks at Cayin used a relatively big box. Wrapped up nicely too.
  
 Thumbs up to @Cayin for sending the piece out to me


----------



## swannie007

Nice to get good after sales service. Kudos to Cayin.


----------



## uncletim

Possible this would recharge my C5 once on a long flight?
  
 Anker Astro E1 5200mAh Power Bank
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P7N0320/


----------



## skingg

mingus said:


> Possible this would recharge my C5 once on a long flight?
> 
> Anker Astro E1 5200mAh Power Bank
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P7N0320/


 
  
 Pretty sure it does since it supports 2 amps. I have the external usb wall charger by Anker (with PowerIQ Tech) as well and they charge just fine.


----------



## screwdriver

had a problem with my cayin C5 , today if u plug an earphone all the way -only one channel works , and if u pull it out but not all the way that channel working will cut out and the opposite channel will work ,  tried 3 different earphones and all did the same . I was looking forward to taking this with me on a trip - I guess no amp for now.


----------



## s5300

Can anybody tell me if a Cayin C5 will properly drive DT990 600ohms? DT990 250 ohms?
  
 Also - does anybody know the difference between the 600/250ohm version of DT990's?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## gikigill

Yup, should drive them well.


----------



## thecrow

atoniolin said:


> Hi! I'm planning of getting a C5 to amp my DX 90 Line Out to drive my beyer T1, HD 600, DT 990/600, etc. Does anyone have any experience on driving these high-impedance phones?
> I saw an LCD-XC in the post above but I'm not sure about how that translates to 600 ohm dynamic phones.
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Cheers.



Hi. In auditioning headphones I used my fiio x5 with my c5. I never once didn't have enough power/volume. The c5 has never disappointed. It is a a somewhat warming nature in my opinion but with slightly prominent upper mids and highs that I get drawn to. Some headphones do need higher gain. I can't remember specifics but HPs I listened to were:
He560s (high gain), hd800s, hd600s, t1 and some akgs. I hope that helps.


----------



## sanakimpro

thecrow said:


> Hi. In auditioning headphones I used my fiio x5 with my c5. I never once didn't have enough power/volume. The c5 has never disappointed. It is a a somewhat warming nature in my opinion but with slightly prominent upper mids and highs that I get drawn to. Some headphones do need higher gain. I can't remember specifics but HPs I listened to were:
> He560s (high gain), hd800s, hd600s, t1 and some akgs. I hope that helps.


 
 Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## thecrow

atoniolin said:


> Awesome! Thank you.



You may have already done your homework but what I've found is.......

I bought the cayin c5 in about October last year and this is one of the products that I thought lived up to the hype of the comments here on c5 threads - not always the case. Things are usually not quite as good as what people say and not as bad either. 

It is a bloody powerful amp. Great soundstage and great value. As mentioned the upper mids ar a little pronounced and I live that character in my sound. I have found it to be a great amp for my modest athm50x's. Works really well with rock and 80s rock. 

My only warning I would say is you are looking to use them with the t1's from the little that I know about them, it may be too bright. I find that is the case with my hd800s that I love too. 

To compare it with the O2 that I think you have (and that I think is great value at that price point), if I recall correctly, the O2 is a little more neutral and the c5 has a little more punch, a little warmer/fuller texture with that accent on the upper mids (as above). 

So may not be your best match for the t1. 

By the way the bass boost is one thing I don't use on the c5 as it's a little too broad and flattening over abit too much of a range for my liking to really get into it. 

But.....great amp!!!!!


----------



## sanakimpro

thecrow said:


> You may have already done your homework but what I've found is.......
> 
> I bought the cayin c5 in about October last year and this is one of the products that I thought lived up to the hype of the comments here on c5 threads - not always the case. Things are usually not quite as good as what people say and not as bad either.
> 
> ...


 
 Ahha! Thanks for your detailed thoughts. I am planning to use the C5 as a portable amp with the T1 via DX 90. For portable setups, I am not very fussy since there are too many distractions around anyway. 
  
 I thought there is a bass boost feature, right? Can't wait to try that with the T1!
  
 Yes, I have seen the specs, the reviews and recommendations and I will be buying one soon. 
 Thank you again for your time and attention.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## sanakimpro

@thecrow , have you had the opportunity to try the ifi Nano? I was wondering if it has similar power to the C5 as I see that it has a 1/4 inch input which makes it more suitable for my T1.
  
 All feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## thecrow

atoniolin said:


> @thecrow
> , have you had the opportunity to try the ifi Nano? I was wondering if it has similar power to the C5 as I see that it has a 1/4 inch input which makes it more suitable for my T1.
> 
> All feedback greatly appreciated!



I have not heard any of the ifi products. But I have read a few write ups that are positive even with the hd800. A lot of the time I have read that their dac/amp combos (I think the micro as opposed to the nano) have really good dacs in them particularly and their amps are ok - but it's a great dac. 

Aren't the t1s easy drive, from memory? I only heard them once. 

There is also the fiio e12 at a similar price point. I believe they have a good bit of grunt. When I demoed those, against the c5 using my athm50xs, I leaned to the c5 as that was brighter and worked better. I found them a fair bit warmer, not over the top, to the c5 and not quite as detailed as the c5 but I have in the past allowed darker amps fool me into thinking they are not as detailed purely because of being less bright. 

Here's a review on the fiio e12 that has a mention of the t1s that might help. 
http://headfonics.com/2013/02/fiio-e12-the-mont-blanc/

Sorry I can't have more suggestions as once I heard the c5 last year I found my portable amp for my portable athm50x's ("gateway" headphones) and have not been interested to seek an alternative at all yet. Been too busy pumping money into hd800s a few amps there. 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## sanakimpro

thecrow said:


> I have not heard any of the ifi products. But I have read a few write ups that are positive even with the hd800. A lot of the time I have read that their dac/amp combos (I think the micro as opposed to the nano) have really good dacs in them particularly and their amps are ok - but it's a great dac.
> 
> Aren't the t1s easy drive, from memory? I only heard them once.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah! It's alright. I saw a sale recently on the ifi nano and was tempted but since there has been testimony of the C5-> T1 matching, and even Cayin did reply saying that it can easily drive T1, then I'd probably settle for the C5. (not to mention Cayin's impeccable customer service!)
  
 If C5 gets the job done, then I will settle with it. Just that the thought of a 1/4" jack in the ifi nano was intriguing for a portable amp.
  
 edit: got the C5. Very glad with them. T1 matching is quite nice, especially with bass boost.
  
 I had a 1 hour train ride today. Used my new DX-90 (v 2.2.0 official FW) Line Out -> Cayin C5 (Low Gain, No Bass Boost) -> ER4S and listened to Metallica's Through the Never album on Gapless. Whoa! No muddy bass, very good instrumental separation, could feel James Hetfield's adrenaline rush, WOW. 
 I kind of get why Etymotic Research says that these are 92% accurate. I'm not sure they are really 90%, someone can share more on that, but I really love the way these sound for recorded performances.  
 Thanks for reading, and thanks to all these companies!


----------



## capnjack

It's not so much a mod more of a visual thing ! But the link is here - 



swannie007 said:


> Photos of the magnet solution.


----------



## thecrow

atoniolin said:


> Ah! It's alright. I saw a sale recently on the ifi nano and was tempted but since there has been testimony of the C5-> T1 matching, and even Cayin did reply saying that it can easily drive T1, then I'd probably settle for the C5. (not to mention Cayin's impeccable customer service!)
> 
> If C5 gets the job done, then I will settle with it. Just that the thought of a 1/4" jack in the ifi nano was intriguing for a portable amp.
> 
> ...




Its a cracker of a little amp. Good to hear it works well. 

Coincidentally enough I'm waiting for my er4s to arrive this week (I hope). Have not heard them yet


----------



## swannie007

capnjack said:


> It's not so much a mod more of a visual thing ! But the link is here -


 

 Since these photos were taken I have received a sheet of 3M double sided tape and attached the magnets to the units with this tape. It is very secure and totally reversible! Voila, problem solved with an elegant, reversible solution. FIGJAM. Cheers.


----------



## screwdriver

Can u check if those double sided tape will hold up with the heat of the player and amp?


----------



## swannie007

Have had them like this for a few days and have had zero problems. The magnets are strong and the double sided tape holds very securely. Be sure to get the 3M tape as it is the best and has very strong adhesive. If you have any more questions, just ask. Remember also that this modification is fully reversible with no side effects. Cheers.


----------



## thecrow

swannie007 said:


> Have had them like this for a few days and have had zero problems. The magnets are strong and the double sided tape holds very securely. Be sure to get the 3M tape as it is the best and has very strong adhesive. If you have any more questions, just ask. Remember also that this modification is fully reversible with no side effects. Cheers.


for another option, I ended up strapping my c5 to the case for my x5 with 3m Velcro. That's come up very well for me. A $15 camera bag that's just the right size and yippity yippity, that's all folks!!


----------



## swannie007

An elegant and simple solution. I like it. KISS.


----------



## ZMan2k2

I have one of these getting delivered today.  But I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it.  I sent my Aurisonics 2.5's to Aurisonics to look at, because the X3ii wasn't driving them properly, and I wasn't getting much bass.  But if the Aurisonics were in good shape, then I'll need the amp to drive them properly, and get the bass that they are known for.  It's going to be so hard to let it sit in the box unopened until I get my 2.5's back, but, I'm on disability, and funds are kind of tight.  Jeremy at CTCAudio has been great to deal with, and I highly recommend them for any needs, or looking for the amp itself.  Fantastic customer service.


----------



## bzippy

Anyone tried the C5 against the "other" C5 (JDSL)? There's surprisingly little talk about this comparison. I had a Cayin C5 and actually chose my v1 E12 over it, mostly due to the more subtle bass boost. But I just booted my E12 in favor of the JDSL C5 and now I'm curious what I'd think if I had the two C5's to try at the same time.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but CTC Audio has the C5 on special at the moment. Gold or black - BLACK (?!) - for US$159.


----------



## ZMan2k2

Well, listening with my RHA T10i's, and Atrio MG7's, the sound is powerful, holographic, and a wider soundstage. I love this amp! I can't wait to try it with my Aurisonics 2.5s, the bass should be mindblowing.


----------



## gonzfi

Has anyone paired an x3ii with the c5 and be able to comment on it? I'm currently using an x3ii with Hugo but considering selling the Hugo and replacing it with the c5 (and some money in my pocket).


----------



## Lohb

zman2k2 said:


> Well, listening with my RHA T10i's, and Atrio MG7's, the sound is powerful, holographic, and a wider soundstage. I love this amp! I can't wait to try it with my Aurisonics 2.5s, the bass should be mindblowing.


 

 I'll be looking out for your impressions with A 2.5's....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
 Looking at them and the new Future Sonics G10 for something more mobile.


----------



## Kerouac

gonzfi said:


> Has anyone paired an x3ii with the c5 and be able to comment on it? I'm currently using an x3ii with Hugo but considering selling the Hugo and replacing it with the c5 (and some money in my pocket).


 
 Well, I use the C5 (with X5) for some months now and the Hugo (with DX90) only for 3 weeks...
 Imo the Hugo is definitely an upgrade in sq (more natural and detailled) over the C5 (warmer signature)....but this isn't strange considering the price of both.
 C5 is ''bang for buck'' and a great amp anyway! I think it also has more power then Hugo and it's easier to stack with a dap...


----------



## Lohb

kerouac said:


> Well, I use the C5 (with X5) for some months now and the Hugo (with DX90) only for 3 weeks...
> Imo the Hugo is definitely an upgrade in sq (more natural and detailled) over the C5 (warmer signature)....but this isn't strange considering the price of both.
> C5 is ''bang for buck'' and a great amp anyway! I think it also has more power then Hugo and it's easier to stack with a dap...


----------



## eargasam

Has anyone paid the c5 with the dx50 and the ie800s or the asg2s yet? How did they sound??


----------



## ZMan2k2

Putting my C5 up for sale.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/772012/cayin-c5-portable-amp


----------



## gonzfi

Could anyone comment on whether or not the c5 has enough power to drive a Beyer t1 and a shure 1540? Seperately of course!


----------



## Rozenberg

gonzfi said:


> Could anyone comment on whether or not the c5 has enough power to drive a Beyer t1 and a shure 1540? Seperately of course!


 
 It should have more than enough power 'cause I twice drove HD600 and HD650 still on low gain


----------



## sanakimpro

gonzfi said:


> Could anyone comment on whether or not the c5 has enough power to drive a Beyer t1 and a shure 1540? Seperately of course!


 
 I own the T1, C5 combo. on high gain, at position 4 out of 9, I am at the threshold of pain. I can't go past 5. My input is 255/255 of DX 90's Line Out.


----------



## swannie007

Does anyone have an issue with a channel cutting out on the C5? Quite frequently the right channel on mine goes out and if I give it a gentle bump it comes back in, kinda like a loose connection somewhere. It does not matter which earphones or headphones I use so I don't think it is plug related. Works fine otherwise. Curious to hear if any others have experienced this. Cheers.


----------



## screwdriver

that happened to me , i wasd ok with c5 and dunu and gro7 , when i got the havi pro 1 it started doing that - plug related i believe- not sure what the havi plug has .


----------



## swannie007

Sounds like your problem is plug related. Mine, unfortunately, is not so I might have to send it back for a repair.


----------



## Koolpep

Never had any issue like this so far, so I would send it back for repair.

Cheers,
K


----------



## Topspin70

Mine is working great and I'm absolutely gaga by what I'm hearing through my ZA duoza. Would be nice to bring some of that magic to my desktop rig. Anyone can comment on Cayin desktop tube amp HA-1A?


----------



## swannie007

topspin70 said:


> Mine is working great and I'm absolutely gaga by what I'm hearing through my ZA duoza. Would be nice to bring some of that magic to my desktop rig. Anyone can comment on Cayin desktop tube amp HA-1A?


 

 Yep, I can. I've had this amp for a while now and I love it! Smooth and very powerful with typical tube smoothness and detail retrieval. It is also a pre-amp and does that job very well too. I have it on my desk(it looks great!) and whenever I have someone in my office, they always comment on how good the thing looks. Have five desk-top amps and it is one of my favourites. I also have an HA-2i solid state hp amp from Cayin and it is also a great amp. These people know what they are doing when it comes to building amps and they have an extensive line of stereo tube amps and some of them are pretty expensive.
 I have my HA-1A for sale at the moment as I am moving to the USA and my model is a 220volt unit so I am selling it prior to my move. PM me if you are interested. It is in excellent condition and I have a non smoking and pet free home. If you decide to buy this amp, you will not be disappointed.
 Hope this was helpful. Cheers.


----------



## Topspin70

Thanks for sharing. How does it compare with the C5 and N6? I'm bordering on going off thread here but I gather other cayin fans might be interested to know too. The N6 Is purportedly brighter so not all are tuned the same way I gather. Btw love to get yours if I do decide but not yet. My wallet's recovering.


----------



## swannie007

topspin70 said:


> Thanks for sharing. How does it compare with the C5 and N6? I'm bordering on going off thread here but I gather other cayin fans might be interested to know too. The N6 Is purportedly brighter so not all are tuned the same way I gather. Btw love to get yours if I do decide but not yet. My wallet's recovering.


 
 Not sure how to compare the two as they are different amps and I am not a technical type audiophile so can't describe what I hear in technical terms but suffice it to say that it is a very smooth amp and it seemed to pair very well with whatever headphone I used with it be it a bright headphone or a more darker laid back one. I tended to prefer a brighter headphone with it like my Beyer T90's or my AKG Q701's. Not heard the N6 so can't comment on it. Yes, the Cayin amps are not all tuned the same so sound different from one another.My three Cayin amps all sound different but enjoyable in their own way.
 PM me about my HA-1A and maybe we can work something out.
 Cheers.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Slightly off topic as it's not about the C5... however, it is Cayin news:
  
 If you have or are thinking of getting a C5, and wonder what to stack with it, there's exciting news to report on the N5 DAP project. Check out the product updates from Cayin *HERE*.


----------



## Rozenberg

hakushondaimao said:


> Slightly off topic as it's not about the C5... however, it is Cayin news:
> 
> If you have or are thinking of getting a C5, and wonder what to stack with it, there's exciting news to report on the N5 DAP project. Check out the product updates from Cayin *HERE*.


 
 Interesting really, I was thinking of buying the AK Jr back then but the N5 looks more interesting. Pricing is what I would look first though


----------



## Topspin70

hakushondaimao said:


> Slightly off topic as it's not about the C5... however, it is Cayin news:
> 
> If you have or are thinking of getting a C5, and wonder what to stack with it, there's exciting news to report on the N5 DAP project. Check out the product updates from Cayin *HERE*.




I'm glued to it. Waiting for impressions to start rolling in.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

I was thinking of getting this amp to pair with my LG G3 phone with my Z5 and Velvets, but should I get the C5DAC instead? Debating whether double amping will make the sound worse.


----------



## Dany1

Has anyone tried pairing Schiit Modi 2 with Cayin C5 amp ? and maybe can do a comparison with Dx90 + cayin C5 combo ?


----------



## thesharkbite

I d





dany1 said:


> Has anyone tried pairing Schiit Modi 2 with Cayin C5 amp ? and maybe can do a comparison with Dx90 + cayin C5 combo ?




I don't have a modi but the audioengine b1 which fwir, has the same akm4396 dac.

The general impression is a moderately thick, warm sound with a treble sparkle that can be a bit sibilant on some bad recordings on the hd700. The 3D imaging and depth is about 1-2 rows in; on a c4398 you could go 3-4 rows deep. Quite intimate and upfront

The combo with a tf10 with silver cable gives very pleasant, liquid Mids.

An issue could be the speed and impact of the bass which is slow as compared to higher end dacs. Waiting for my audio gd nfb 11 to arrive to test the c5 with a sabre, but it's definitely fast on the cs4398 than the akm.

Hope this helps!


----------



## xskugga

Just got one of these in the mail...I'm in love. Works very well with HD700s. Been using an xDuoo XD-03 (which is great, but has some flaws) and I'm hearing a wider soundstage, more clarity...and of course a hell of a lot more power not to mention it's pulling details out of songs I didn't even know where there. $159 well spent in my opinion, it's even better than the FiiO E12.


----------



## Aliceinbassland

I just wanted to say thank you to all that contributed to this thread. I would never have purchased the C5 if it wasn't for you all.
  
 I've had mine for a few weeks now, and it is the best portable amp I have owned. My previous portable amps to compare to are: cmoy, fiio e11, fiio e12, & my previous favorite the C&C BH.
 The C5 is much better than the previous mentioned amps... The bass boost is AMAZING! The sound stage is also noticeably better as well.
  
 I've put well over 100+ hours on this thing and I swear the sound has gotten better.


----------



## s5300

Is there any good protector/cover/case for the C5? I can not seem to find anything online.


----------



## clee290

s5300 said:


> Is there any good protector/cover/case for the C5? I can not seem to find anything online.


 

 I found that my C5 fits in my 3DS case pretty nicely. You can see it in my post here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/1515#post_11532092


----------



## s5300

Thank you for this - actually very helpful. I'll have to look in to one. 
  
 Though that is good advice, I was looking for something else - something kinda compact that will still leave me with access to the amp. Think like a clear adhesive thingy they use for phones screens and the like. I saw somebody a very long while ago post a picture of a C5 or e12, at this point I can't remember, with an amazing carbon fiber pattern wrap. That would be ideally what I want.. but I assume expensive, haha. I can 3D print a case, but even that will be a bit big. I guess what I'm trying to say is just an adhesive wrap to preserve the exterior aesthetics. Mine came with a very noticeable ding that left a black mark and some scuffs - almost like I received an already used one. Got me to thinking, hell, when I have a pretty looking one I don't want to have anything happen to it.
  
 Edit: Protective skin is probably a good word.


----------



## clee290

Hm, perhaps what you saw was someone who covered their amp with this type of carbon fiber wrap:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Cool-Hot-Carbon-Fiber-Black-Vinyl-Film-Sheet-Wrap-Roll-Auto-Car-Sticker-Decor-/141412749747?hash=item20ecdb51b3&vxp=mtr
  
 Won't offer much protection, other than scratches though.


----------



## s5300

clee290 said:


> Hm, perhaps what you saw was someone who covered their amp with this type of carbon fiber wrap:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Cool-Hot-Carbon-Fiber-Black-Vinyl-Film-Sheet-Wrap-Roll-Auto-Car-Sticker-Decor-/141412749747?hash=item20ecdb51b3&vxp=mtr
> 
> Won't offer much protection, other than scratches though.


 
 Yep - something like that's what I'm looking for. I'll have a real case for carrying and such, but when it's just laying on my desk or I'm taking it around the house, I'd still like something to be on it. Sadly it seems like nothing is premade, but I'd say I'm pretty handy and I have decently expansive workshop access. 
  
 The question is.. do I want a clear skin.. the C5 champagne is pretty beautiful.. or do I want something that will cover it up. Decisions.


----------



## clee290

s5300 said:


> Yep - something like that's what I'm looking for. I'll have a real case for carrying and such, but when it's just laying on my desk or I'm taking it around the house, I'd still like something to be on it. Sadly it seems like nothing is premade, but I'd say I'm pretty handy and I have decently expansive workshop access.
> 
> The question is.. do I want a clear skin.. the C5 champagne is pretty beautiful.. or do I want something that will cover it up. Decisions.


 

 I'd go for something clear - I wouldn't want to cover up the C5  Maybe you can get a screen protector for a tablet, then cut it up to fit the C5. Might work out nicely.


----------



## ignandi

after quite sometime being silent reader, bought it. Did some experiment.
  
 X3 2nd Gen > Oyaide HPC-MSS > E07K > Oyaide HPC-MSS > Cayin C5 > ATH-m50x/DT 880 PRO = Private concert around me. 
  
just for me.
  
 Amazing


----------



## waynes world

ignandi said:


> after quite sometime being silent reader, bought it. Did some experiment.
> 
> X3 2nd Gen > Oyaide HPC-MSS > E10K > Oyaide HPC-MSS > Cayin C5 > ATH-m50x/DT 880 PRO = Private concert around me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool! And that's quite the stack you have going there!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

I got my cayin c5 about two months ago from Amazon. Metal ring on the volume knob is loose and spins freely with a 5mm ply. Really sucks but I'll gonna keep it as return period is over.

Has anyone experienced the same problem?


----------



## derGabe

dropbassnotbomb said:


> I got my cayin c5 about two months ago from Amazon. Metal ring on the volume knob is loose and spins freely with a 5mm ply. Really sucks but I'll gonna keep it as return period is over.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem?


 

 Return period, yes. But you should still got you warranty and should take use of it.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Any of you guys have experience taking a DAP and C5 amp stack on an airplane for listening? Wondering if it's a good idea or I risk getting it confiscated.


----------



## Rozenberg

soundsgoodtome said:


> Any of you guys have experience taking a DAP and C5 amp stack on an airplane for listening? Wondering if it's a good idea or I risk getting it confiscated.


 
 Three times but only in EU. They didn't even care
 Going to bring it to Asia this August, plus an aluminium case in one hand with my headphones and amp inside, hopefully nothing will go wrong because of my handcarry


----------



## sanakimpro

soundsgoodtome said:


> Any of you guys have experience taking a DAP and C5 amp stack on an airplane for listening? Wondering if it's a good idea or I risk getting it confiscated.


 
 Hey! I'm curious why it would be confiscated? I used my dx90 alone through EU flight and didn't know there was any prohibitions? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lohb

atoniolin said:


> Hey! I'm curious why it would be confiscated? I used my dx90 alone through EU flight and didn't know there was any prohibitions? Thanks for sharing


 

 I think there has to be some kind of certification/icon screen printed on it maybe.... ?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

It just seems like an odd contraption with rubber holding it together and cables going from one to another. Average Joe might look at it funny, maybe security has seen such stacks. 

I'm talking about amp and dap stacks btw; I presume DAPs are fine given they're a close relative of an iPod. 



atoniolin said:


> Hey! I'm curious why it would be confiscated? I used my dx90 alone through EU flight and didn't know there was any prohibitions? Thanks for sharing







lohb said:


> I think there has to be some kind of certification/icon screen printed on it maybe.... ?


----------



## CJG888

As the C5 is also a USB power pack, you will need a specification label on it (stating capacity) if you are travelling via China. Also, it has to be in your hand luggage.

A week or so ago in Beijing they were checking every single power pack (and confiscating the unlabelled ones). 

As far as airport security is concerned, it's a Li-Ion power pack which happens to include a free headphone amp


----------



## CJG888

Oh, and don't try and use it on the plane. When I did (months ago), a flight attendant got very loud!

Everyone assumes you are using it as a charger....


----------



## Lohb

Yep, I thought it was that....


----------



## rhmjmango

I did the *ADA4637*-1BRZ (x2) opamp mod, done by a technician a few days back. 
 However something went wrong as occasionally when i switch to low bass on the battery leds on the amp goes out and there is some kind of malfunction (short circuit) no more sound and the earphones get hot. I figured out that this caused blowing the driver in my Havi right channel.
 So for me this mod was a pricy one.


----------



## AudioMan2013

rhmjmango said:


> I did the *ADA4637*-1BRZ (x2) opamp mod, done by a technician a few days back.
> However something went wrong as occasionally when i switch to low bass on the battery leds on the amp goes out and there is some kind of malfunction (short circuit) no more sound and the earphones get hot. I figured out that this caused blowing the driver in my Havi right channel.
> So for me this mod was a pricy one.



Sorry for your loss. Change the op amps back to the original ones and see if you can exchange your havi's.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Thanks for the info on using the c5 in flight, I think i will leave it home or just check it in. I'll be using the Dx50 by itself with my IEMs.


Also interested in this opamp mod, links to info?


----------



## xskugga

Just gonna give a small update to my purchase. Tried the C5 with both the Sennheiser HD700s and Beyerdynamic T90s, sounds great on both as it really adds that extra oomph in power and clarity. I also just got a Schiit Valhalla 2 and can say the C5 is comparable. While not as good, it does give about 40% of what the Valhalla 2 offers in a portable package, so that's definitely saying something. The C5 is definitely something that shouldn't be overlooked if you need a portable amp. Honestly, I'd 100% recommend it over any FiiO product so long as you don't need a DAC. Worth every penny.


----------



## Kerouac

xskugga said:


> Just gonna give a small update to my purchase. Tried the C5 with both the Sennheiser HD700s and Beyerdynamic T90s, sounds great on both as it really adds that extra oomph in power and clarity. I also just got a Schiit Valhalla 2 and can say the C5 is comparable. While not as good, it does give about 40% of what the Valhalla 2 offers in a portable package, so that's definitely saying something. The C5 is definitely something that shouldn't be overlooked if you need a portable amp. Honestly, I'd 100% recommend it over any FiiO product so long as you don't need a DAC. Worth every penny.


 
 Wow, 40% seems to be a low percentage compared to the Valhalla 2 (which I've never heard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I think I probably would rate the C5 with a higher percentage (around 70%) compared to my TEAC HA-501 or Chord Hugo, but maybe the Valhalla 2 is that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yesterday I received my HD700 (which I picked up in the classifieds) and this morning I was listening to my X5/C5 stack...it sounds pretty good indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just curious, did you listen with bass boost on?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

With my c5 amp and Dx50, I'm really enjoying my k712 and he560 really well. More so on the 712 as the 560 to me has been championed with the MHDT Labs ladder dac.


----------



## Francisk

I just drove the Hifiman HE400i, HE560, Sennheiser HD600, HD800, Audeze LCD2 and LCDX with the Cayin C5 at the store today and boy am I impressed how it confidently drive each one of the headphones to ear splitting levels. In all fairness I'm not trying to compare the C5 with the TOTL headphone amps but the sheer power of this little portable amp sure surprised me and it sounded pretty darn good as well.


----------



## Kerouac

francisk said:


> I just drove the Hifiman HE400i, HE560, Sennheiser HD600, HD800, Audeze LCD2 and LCDX with the Cayin C5 at the store today and boy am I impressed how it confidently drive each one of the headphones to ear splitting levels. In all fairness I'm not trying to compare the C5 with the TOTL headphone amps but the sheer power of this little portable amp sure surprised me and it sounded pretty darn good as well.


 
 Yep, I had the LCD2 also for some time and even that hp was easily driven from X5/C5 on low gain. I've never had the feeling that I needed the high gain on C5 since I have it, it has so much power inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides that it has a very nice black background (which I can't say from my E12) with my iems...


----------



## eR1k

Does anyone know how the Cayin C5 compares to the JDS C5 in terms of bass boost (i.e. quality and quantity)?


----------



## Francisk

kerouac said:


> Yep, I had the LCD2 also for some time and even that hp was easily driven from X5/C5 on low gain. I've never had the feeling that I needed the high gain on C5 since I have it, it has so much power inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh....I was actually driving all those big cans on C5 high gain. What surprises me is driving the Sennheiser HD800.....very impressed indeed.


----------



## Lohb

After using my C5 for months with the *ADA4637 *opamp recommended in this thread earlier on with my planar headphones with no issues at all*, it appears that under certain cirumstances that opamp chip mod can fry earphones*.
  
 The same thing happened to me last week as @rhmjmango after I finally picked up a new pair of earphones. *My earphones got very hot and died.*
 Initially, I thought it was a bad pair of earphones, till I saw his exact same exp. posted last week.
  
 Some kind of voltage/current spike can happen from switching on at low gain with bass boost on with earphones plugged in. That onfiguration can trigger it. We mod at our own risk. I'm $60+ in the hole all-in plus dead earphones which were cheap luckily.
  
*Member @ pelopidas comment on : 4637 opamp and its incompatibility...*
  
 <<<<<< " Hmm... according to the data sheet, the 4637 wants to be run at a gain of at least 5. It looks like the C5 runs at 2.3
 Also the 4637 in uncompensated, meaning it will be prone to oscillate and couple that with the gain problem it might have slammed to a rail (lets almost the entire voltage through).>>>>>> "
  
 If you only run it on the high gain setting and add some compensation caps to the opamp, it might be stable enough. It looks really touchy though.
  
 I have removed my few impressions with planars from the thread after getting the mod done by a 3rd party.
  
_I think it is best that the initial member's recommendation be removed further back in the thread as well to break the link with this opamp upgrade on the C5 thread so no-one rolls in later off a google search and does the mod without reading the latest...._
  
*The C5 has no issues like this whatsoever with the stock opamp.*
  
 I'm paying to roll mine back to stock today after digging out the original opamps at my place.
 A sad day, as the SQ was REALLY superb with that new opamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit : since putting my original opamps back in, everything is fine with earphones (though not same SQ though as the AD chip) ..flipping any switches, no problem so it was the AD opamp upgrade causing some un-forseen glitch with high sensitivity/low-powered earphones.


----------



## bzippy

er1k said:


> Does anyone know how the Cayin C5 compares to the JDS C5 in terms of bass boost (i.e. quality and quantity)?


 

 i've owned both but not at the same time so take this fwiw. here's my memory with both amps on high gain:
  
 - unboosted both have similar low end
 - Cayin bass boost > JDS low bass boost (significantly)
 - JDS high bass boost > Cayin bass boost (can't say for sure how significantly)
  
 The Cayin C5 bass boost is hefty indeed -- too much for me in fact, which is why i returned it. the JDS high bass boost is even bigger, so no love from me there. but the JDS low bass boost is very close to what i like, though still even a bit too much on some recordings and with a very small but noticeable amount of intrusion into low mids (eg. most vocals). this is enough to make me prefer the JDS, but here's an interesting twist: the JDS's gain setting affects the amount of bass boost. in low gain mode the bass boost is more subtle. further, when in low gain mode, the low bass boost also seems to be completely confined to the bass region, with no noticeable mid interference. iow, it's about perfect imo. extra bonus: there seems to be a hair more high end sparkle on the JDS in low gain mode too (compared to high gain mode). lucky for me the JDS is powerful enough to drive my HD600's in the low gain mode (for my personal volume needs, at least. ymmv.). bottom line: i'm loving this amp even more now that i use the low gain mode.
  
 my only regret is that i never really tried the Cayin low gain setting. it might have been more to my liking - i don't know. i just assumed i had to be in high gain because of my 300 ohm phones. only recently did i read about the the gain setting having an effect on bass boost quantity, and frequency balance in general. but the amp is now long gone. oh well.


----------



## eR1k

Thank you for your insightful reaction. The reason I was asking is that currently the Cayin C5 is a very popular amp in the IEM Bass club thread. If the JDS C5 has more bass (high gain, high bass boost) than the Cayin C5, then I see no point in 'upgrading'.


----------



## bzippy

er1k said:


> Thank you for your insightful reaction. The reason I was asking is that currently the Cayin C5 is a very popular amp in the IEM Bass club thread. If the JDS C5 has more bass (high gain, high bass boost) than the Cayin C5, then I see no point in 'upgrading'.


 

 again, i didn't have them at the same time so if i were you i'd still seek out someone who has/had both at the same time for a more reliable comparison. or just order one yourself and take advantage of the trial/return period.


----------



## KookaBurrra

In past, I have the JDS Labs C5... Now, I have the Cayin C5.
I really prefer the Cayin : more air, Soundstage more open and musicality is better. The JDS Labs is an excellent amp, it do the job but it is more flat, seem to have "no life" against the Cayin. Like a O2 comparing to a Schiit Vali, not the same spirit. 
A very attractive amp this Cayin C5.


----------



## bzippy

kookaburrra said:


> In past, I have the JDS Labs C5... Now, I have the Cayin C5.
> I really prefer the Cayin : more air, Soundstage more open and musicality is better. The JDS Labs is an excellent amp, it do the job but it is more flat, seem to have "no life" against the Cayin. Like a O2 comparing to a Schiit Vali, not the same spirit.
> A very attractive amp this Cayin C5.


 

 i'll agree with you on the open air & soundstage bit, but i have to disagree with the musicality. i recall the Cayin to be brighter and perhaps even more aggressive & fatiguing. in contrast i'd call the JDS smoother, more refined & comfy, yet still wonderfully detailed, musical and engaging. imo.


----------



## KookaBurrra

bzippy said:


> i'll agree with you on the open air & soundstage bit, but i have to disagree with the musicality. i recall the Cayin to be brighter and perhaps even more aggressive & fatiguing. in contrast i'd call the JDS smoother, more refined & comfy, yet still wonderfully detailed, musical and engaging. imo.




All depend on the headphone in association... With my Fidelio X1 the Cayin is just perfect, the C5 give energy to him and open this bassy headphone, great combination in fact. Same thing with my Earsonics SM64 (very smooth IEM). I'll be agree with you about my Nad Viso hp50 : this one could be aggressive and little fatiguing with Cayin! 

The JDS Labs C5 is better suited amp for headphone too much aggressive, if I can give a try with the Nad Viso hp50 it could be a good combo I think.

But I really prefer Cayin. Just personal taste. JDS Labs C5 is a really great amp, no doubt on it!


----------



## Koolpep

I still have both amps, the C5D and the Cayin C5 - I prefer the C5 for its musicality and engaging sound. I often start listening and can't stop until the battery is empty  

The JDSLabs C5 D is great too, but preference currently goes to Cayin.

Cheers,
K


----------



## dennis611

Anyone tried the C5 with Ath-Msr7? Do they match?


----------



## bzippy

kookaburrra said:


> All depend on the headphone in association... With my Fidelio X1 the Cayin is just perfect, the C5 give energy to him and open this bassy headphone, great combination in fact. Same thing with my Earsonics SM64 (very smooth IEM). I'll be agree with you about my Nad Viso hp50 : this one could be aggressive and little fatiguing with Cayin!
> 
> The JDS Labs C5 is better suited amp for headphone too much aggressive, if I can give a try with the Nad Viso hp50 it could be a good combo I think.
> 
> But I really prefer Cayin. Just personal taste. JDS Labs C5 is a really great amp, no doubt on it!


 

 i completely agree and a very good point to remember. we deal in such subtle differences that we really need to think of this stuff in the context of a complete rig: DAC, amp and headphones (and ears). with my preferred phones (HD600's) and for my tastes the JDSL C5 is the winner, but i fully get someone with different components going with the stellar Cayin C5 instead. ultimately we're splitting small hairs in this higher quality range.


----------



## Lohb

kookaburrra said:


> All depend on the headphone in association... With my Fidelio X1 the Cayin is just perfect, the C5 give energy to him and open this bassy headphone, great combination in fact. Same thing with my Earsonics SM64 (very smooth IEM). I'll be agree with you about my Nad Viso hp50 : this one could be aggressive and little fatiguing with Cayin!
> 
> The JDS Labs C5 is better suited amp for headphone too much aggressive, if I can give a try with the Nad Viso hp50 it could be a good combo I think.
> 
> But I really prefer Cayin. Just personal taste. JDS Labs C5 is a really great amp, no doubt on it!


 

 NAD HP50 aggressive and fatiguing ? i don't see how two smooth pieces of equipment (50 + C5) would equate to that.... ?
 I sold my HP50s as they were too smoothed over (lacking the micro-detail and also speed of planars)


----------



## KookaBurrra

lohb said:


> NAD HP50 aggressive and fatiguing ? i don't see how two smooth pieces of equipment (50 + C5) would equate to that.... ?
> I sold my HP50s as they were too smoothed over (lacking the micro-detail and also speed of planars)




Not in the presentation of the sound or in the dynamic, just in the upper range frequency! *For my taste and what I want to ear*, the two combined give me too more high frequency in some spots of spectrum and finally I find this combo fatiguing... 
The Nad Viso hp50 is just perfect for me in the HO of my Hidizs ap100 and do not need much amplification that the ap100 could give, so it's not really a problem in fact. 

Edit : in your inventory, I see MODIFIED NAD VISO HP-50. What did you do on it? I'm interested!


----------



## Lohb

kookaburrra said:


> Not in the presentation of the sound or in the dynamic, just in the upper range frequency! *For my taste and what I want to ear*, the two combined give me too more high frequency in some spots of spectrum and finally I find this combo fatiguing...
> The Nad Viso hp50 is just perfect for me in the HO of my Hidizs ap100 and do not need much amplification that the ap100 could give, so it's not really a problem in fact.
> 
> Edit : in your inventory, I see MODIFIED NAD VISO HP-50. What did you do on it? I'm interested!


 
 More comfortable leather headband. Just a 1-off design.


----------



## myemaildw

anyone wants to sell cayin c5? thanks


----------



## Francisk

I'm totally blown away with the C5's performance paired with my Sennheiser HD600, Etymotic ER4PT, FitEar TG334, Audeze LCD-X and many more other IEMs and headphones. It's simply amazing how versatile it is.


----------



## Andykong

A lot of you probably have heard about the Black version C5, we have recently dig out a bunch of them from our corner, and take a set of photo for record. I personally prefer the Black C5 over the Champagne Gold, what do you think? 







I have a feeling that this will be a good match with Cayin's new DAP N5. My only concern, will the footprint of N5 too small to fit with C5? After all N5 is only 63% of N6 by volume.



By the way, we just started the N5 tour a few days ago, if you are interested in a compact DAP with Cayin's House sound, check this out, you mind find your new love "accidentally"! 

Link to the N5 Tour:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/779183/tour-cayin-n5-dap-ak4490eq-dsd-2-5mm-balanced-headphone





_____________________________


----------



## Lohb

andykong said:


> A lot of you probably have heard about the Black version C5, we have recently dig out a bunch of them from our corner, and take a set of photo for record. I personally prefer the Black C5 over the Champagne Gold, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Black or gold, the clear plastic has to go, not practical. A metal bumper on each side of the volume control is better.


----------



## hakushondaimao

dennis611 said:


> Anyone tried the C5 with Ath-Msr7? Do they match?


 

 I really like this match. Have used the MSR7 with both C5 and C5DAC. C5 and C5DAC have a very similar, warmish sound signature (C5DAC is a touch less powerful) which softens the slightly bright upper end of the MSR7 and rounds out the low end as well. Really quite a captivating combination.


----------



## peter123

lohb said:


> Black or gold, the clear plastic has to go, not practical. A metal bumper on each side of the volume control is better.




+1, mine has also developed a crack although I've never even taken it out of the house....


----------



## Lohb

peter123 said:


> +1, mine has also developed a crack although I've never even taken it out of the house....


 

 Portable devices need that extra impact resilience design foresight.
 Less interested in pretty colors than a 'built' device with a more transparent again opamp suited to the C5 internal schematic on V2.


----------



## philk34

Black is nice. Nicer than gold I agree.
  
 But a real plus would be a metal bumper instead of the plastic cover. It looks cheap and IS obviously fragile. 
 Safier for the user and better image of the product for Cayin.


----------



## snellemin

I like the black a lot.  But that goofy plastic cover always stopped me from buying the amp, no matter how nice the reviews where about the sound.


----------



## swannie007

As soon as I got my C5 I removed the goofy plastic cover and replaced the volume knob with a more conventional metal one and it looks much better 
And works much better.


----------



## clee290

I like the plastic


----------



## Change is Good

swannie007 said:


> As soon as I got my C5 I removed the goofy plastic cover and replaced the volume knob with a more conventional metal one and it looks much better
> And works much better.




Link to where you bought the volume knob from?


----------



## Lohb

swannie007 said:


> As soon as I got my C5 I removed the goofy plastic cover and replaced the volume knob with a more conventional metal one and it looks much better
> And works much better.


 

 Photo of the mod ?


----------



## peter123

clee290 said:


> I like the plastic


 
 So did I until it cracked 
  


change is good said:


> Link to where you bought the volume knob from?


 
  
 +1


lohb said:


> Photo of the mod ?


 
 +2


----------



## swannie007

Ok, will try and download a quick photo of the volume knob. It is aluminium and I got it off flea bay but can't remember who I got it from. Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## Lohb

peter123 said:


> So did I until it cracked
> 
> 
> +1
> +2


 

 Apart from that plastic part, it still is an excellent amp. Mine has to go at the moment though...may pick it up again later. Have to pay off the custom dac/amp in my signature this month.


----------



## peter123

lohb said:


> Apart from that plastic part, it still is an excellent amp. Mine has to go at the moment though...may pick it up again later. Have to pay off the custom dac/amp in my signature this month.




I totally agree on that, amazing performance for both price and size.


----------



## Lohb

peter123 said:


> I totally agree on that, amazing performance for both price and size.


 

 ..the opamp I had in it took it up several notches with planars in transparency/width/depth before it fried my IEMs due to an incompatibility issue.
 But if they can change the opamp to something like LME 49990 IF the designer knows it is compatible it would be a great V2 C5.


----------



## clee290

peter123 said:


> So did I until it cracked


 
 You can email them and they will send a replacement piece. It'll probably crack again anyways, but it's nice to see that they're willing to send replacements for free.


----------



## peter123

clee290 said:


> You can email them and they will send a replacement piece. It'll probably crack again anyways, but it's nice to see that they're willing to send replacements for free.




That's a good suggestion, thanks


----------



## manishex

How does the cayin power the he-560 compared to like an asgard? What would be an upgrade to the cayin for portable powerful amps? So far the cayin is doing waay better at driving the he-400i than the e12 did.


----------



## Lohb

manishex said:


> How does the cayin power the he-560 compared to like an asgard? What would be an upgrade to the cayin for portable powerful amps? So far the cayin is doing waay better at driving the he-400i than the e12 did.


 

 My next off-the-shelf choice after C5 would be iBasso PB2 with upgraded opamps.There are a few opamp routes you can go if you read up on that thread...the highflight kits are one route, and also specifically the LME49990 with dummy buffers would make it really transparent.
 After that, I've always been curious about the RSA F35 (lifetime warranty) fully balanced end-to-end portable amp *whether or not your DAC input is balanced or not it will make that 3.5" DAC TRS input balanced*. F35 is a darker signature I hear...


----------



## hakushondaimao

swannie007 said:


> As soon as I got my C5 I removed the goofy plastic cover and replaced the volume knob with a more conventional metal one and it looks much better
> And works much better.


 

 Picture?


----------



## hakushondaimao

manishex said:


> How does the cayin power the he-560 compared to like an asgard? What would be an upgrade to the cayin for portable powerful amps? So far the cayin is doing waay better at driving the he-400i than the e12 did.


 

 You could try the Aune B1 if you're looking for portable power. Alternatively, one of the high-gain O2s would work well too (I know, it's more trans-portable than portable, but is battery-powered, so does count in my book).


----------



## s5300

Is the C5 being discontinued or something? Low stock on Amazon with no blacks to be found at all.


----------



## rayquaza

Hi.. Loving the X5/C5 stack with Shure se846. It is able to drive my Audeze Lcd2 too.. But my local store suggested that the X5/C5 is underpowered to drive the Lcd2's n it will sound congested.. Anyone uses the C5 to drive the Lcd2? Any thoughts?


----------



## Francisk

I can confirm that my Cayin C5 is able to drive the LCD2F comfortably to ear splitting levels on high gain setting, however I still prefer the sound of the LCD-X on low gain setting.


----------



## Cayin

s5300 said:


> Is the C5 being discontinued or something? Low stock on Amazon with no blacks to be found at all.


 
 C5 is continuing. Our dealer in USA is ready to order from us. Once new stocks arrived there you will find it.


----------



## kingmajix

*fixed


----------



## Lohb

kingmajix said:


> I absolutely LOVE my C5 but I'm having a problem with it and I'm hoping someone can help.
> 
> I've had it since January and only a few times, seemingly at random, while I'm listening to music it will start cutting out and making rapid CLICK CLICK sounds. I turn it off, wait for a few seconds, and then turn it on again and it seems fine. Tonight was a much worse problem though. The amp did it to me three times in a row then again one time later. I was hoping it was just a 'once in a while' problem but I'm worried that it is getting worse.
> 
> I love this amp and was even willing to look past the fact that the plastic case cracked on the very first day (!) and that volume wheel is loose and moves a little to the left and right without adjusting the volume. But this is getting to be too much. Any advice?


 

 Return it for repair if you bought it in same country ?


----------



## jjacq

I don't know where else to post this but back in August I sent my C5 back to China for repair and even until now I still haven't had confirmation that they've received it. The cayin rep has also stopped replying to my messages when I ask about the status. I really am disappointed with the lack of replies. I'm still waiting for the post office to sort this out as well, I know it's probably the post office's fault but it'd be nice for the rep to at least reply.


----------



## rudyae86

I got me a black Cayin C5 and Im LOVING IT! Great Synergy with my X2 and K7XX and the K712 I bought to try out. Im am highly impressed! And this is from coming from using a Fiio E11 or my Asus Xonar DG internal amp. Now that I have a Schiit Modi 2 Uber, Im going to run optical and use it along with the C5 for my games.
  
 Im very much impressed


----------



## eargasam

Has anyone tried to pair up the c5 and the colorful c4 curious on how the sound signature is...


----------



## trebion

rudyae86 said:


> I got me a black Cayin C5 and Im LOVING IT! Great Synergy with my X2 and K7XX and the K712 I bought to try out. Im am highly impressed! And this is from coming from using a Fiio E11 or my Asus Xonar DG internal amp. Now that I have a Schiit Modi 2 Uber, Im going to run optical and use it along with the C5 for my games.
> 
> Im very much impressed


 
 I am just choosing between X2 and K712, from where I live, they are sold at the same price. What is your impression to those headphones? I have heard that K712 is much more difficult to drive than X2. I got an Xonar DGX like you, I am afraid it can't drive them well. But I may invest more into amps if that would improve a lot.


----------



## ezekiel77

Phones my C5 pairs well with (with AK100ii as source), compared to driven straight from the AK:
 -SE846 (adds a bit of richness tonally, increases soundstage)
 -Harmony 8 Pro (adds warmth and bass, tames and smooths out metallic treble, maintains excellent soundstage)
 -HE400i (adds body, warmth and dynamics to an anaemic sound produced straight from the AK, something I should know better than to try )
  
 Phone my C5 has issues with:
 -JH13 (muffles/dulls an exciting, aggressive sound, like removing claws from a tiger)
  
 Overall a keeper. Like people say, it's like a portable tube amp.


----------



## manishex

I wonder how the c5 compares to the amp section on the chord mojo


----------



## fenodi

Just ordered my c5 yesterday. Hope it will boom my mind


----------



## eargasam

It will it's a powerful little amp with a lot of boom power. Will play anything you want to throw at it too headphone wise.


----------



## Kerouac

Still using my X5/C5 stack with both iems/hps once in a while and I'm always positively surprised (also have a Hugo and P1 to compare too) by the sq which this combination delivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


  
 More than enough power => I always use C5 on low gain and with hps like HD700 or PS500 (sometimes bass boost on) I only need around 3 or 4 (with iems 2 or 3) on the volumepot...amazing amp and bang for buck!


----------



## eargasam

Question do any of you guys have a problem with some headphones sounding like the drivers are busting or distorting after you put the c5 on high gain and the bass boost on. Is seems on some headphones and iems that I have, it sounds like the drivers are distorting ( like the drivers are busting ) after the 4th notch with the high gain on and the bass boost on. Any ideas???


----------



## gikigill

You're overloading the driver. The Cayin is deceptively powerful.


----------



## waynes world

gikigill said:


> You're overloading the driver. The Cayin is deceptively powerful.


 
  
 eargasm, you might be overloading your ears as well. Be careful out there!


----------



## hakushondaimao

eargasam said:


> Question do any of you guys have a problem with some headphones sounding like the drivers are busting or distorting after you put the c5 on high gain and the bass boost on. Is seems on some headphones and iems that I have, it sounds like the drivers are distorting ( like the drivers are busting ) after the 4th notch with the high gain on and the bass boost on. Any ideas???


 

 High gain, bass boost and IEMs on the C5 is a sure recipe for destroyed ears and IEMs. 99% sure busting drivers and distortion is what you're hearing.


----------



## eargasam

Thanks guys I will try to keep it around the third notch and iems on low gain and bass boost


----------



## ezekiel77

I've never even tried my headphones on high gain, they are very powerful.


----------



## eargasam

I hope I did not do any damage to all of my headphones over this I guess they were being overloaded that's all


----------



## Lohb

eargasam said:


> I hope I did not do any damage to all of my headphones over this I guess they were being overloaded that's all


 

 I'd think you'd just bounce along the floor on each bass impact with high gain/bass boost on with Aurisonic 2.5's...


----------



## eargasam

lohb said:


> I'd think you'd just bounce along the floor on each bass impact with high gain/bass boost on with Aurisonic 2.5's...


 yep I did but I learned my lesson though no high gain and bass boost at the same time unless I'm using the hd 800s or something similar, got to admit though low gain sounds a little hollow with my th600s


----------



## nightingelf

Hello,
  
 Just wanna say the Cayin C5 line out from modded iPod video paired with HD580 sounds damn fine. I hope there will be more people pairing the C5 with JH13s.


----------



## Lohb

...any news on a new improved Cayin C5 in the works....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Superb amp.


----------



## domho7

I was going thru few DAPs like FiioX7 & QP1R than I took C5 and hook up with N5, after going thru a few sound tracks I decided on the C5 pairing with N5.


----------



## fenodi

domho7 said:


> I was going thru few DAPs like FiioX7 & QP1R than I took C5 and hook up with N5, after going thru a few sound tracks I decided on the C5 pairing with N5.



Do you mean cayin n5 is better then fiio x7? Or because of the c5?


----------



## domho7

Sorry the C5 & N5 sounds gd to me.


----------



## vapman

Just wanted some confirmation this device has no problem operating as a ASIO device. My computer-audio setup prevents me from using DirectSound  happily.


----------



## Koolpep

vapman said:


> Just wanted some confirmation this device has no problem operating as a ASIO device. My computer-audio setup prevents me from using DirectSound  happily.


 

 You must be referring to the N5 as the C5 is only an amp, correct?
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## vapman

koolpep said:


> You must be referring to the N5 as the C5 is only an amp, correct?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 

 Yes my apologies - i will move to the proper thread - this was a typo
  
 EDIT:
 No way to get a balanced signal into it huh? unbalanced only?
 What size is that aluminum knob posted a couple pages ago by @swannie007 as I have no idea what size knob to search for or what fits on a c5.


----------



## kaiss3r

Is it normal that my Cayin C5 gets warm when I'm using it?


----------



## Koolpep

kaiss3r said:


> Is it normal that my Cayin C5 gets warm when I'm using it?


 

 Yes, that's totally normal.


----------



## kaiss3r

koolpep said:


> Yes, that's totally normal.




Glad to know. I thought I got a defective unit.hehe thanks!


----------



## ezekiel77

It also adds warmth to the overall signature lol.


----------



## domho7

kaiss3r said:


> Is it normal that my Cayin C5 gets warm when I'm using it?


 

 Hi Kaiss3r my Cayin C5 gets warm also when using it, its normal.
 Gd sounding amp. Liking it v much.


----------



## kaiss3r

ezekiel77 said:


> It also adds warmth to the overall signature lol.





  
 Now I know where the C5 is getting its warm-ish sound signature..hahaha!
  
  
 Quote:


domho7 said:


> Hi Kaiss3r my Cayin C5 gets warm also when using it, its normal.
> Gd sounding amp. Liking it v much.





  
 I wonder what's causing that heat. Capacitors or its regulators maybe? At first I thought because I'm using a low impedance earphones (Vsonic vsd3) and its drawing too much current. I used my Senn HD25-ii (70 ohms) still getting warm. But all good, I like it very much too


----------



## DiscoProJoe

For my Cayin C5, I got some self-adhesive rubber feet to replace the ones that don't last and end up coming off. I bought 100 of them for dirt cheap off Taobao here in China for about $3 USD, including shipping.
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.0.NwUWyk&id=38196896392
  
 (The one I got was model # XG0802.)
  
  

  
  
 If you're in the U.S., you can get one of these packages on Amazon:
  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NG3Z0S/ref=biss_dp_t_asn
  
 or also...
  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011P8IXEU?psc=1
  
  
*The best dimensions are about 8 mm X 2 mm, or about 0.3" X 0.1."*
  
  
 Anyway, if any of you have a Rockboxed music player, you can download my special set of EQ presets that I made specifically for the bass boost switch on the Cayin C5. These presets _reduce_ some of the excessive midbass and lower midrange that the C5's bass boost switch adds. This way, you can enjoy the good sub-bass boost of that C5 switch without too much extra coloration.
  
 Happy sticking...and Rockboxing!


----------



## waynes world

discoprojoe said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Appreciate! But the amazon ones you linked to are not the same at the taoboa ones, are they? Do you think the amazon ones would work as well?
  
 And regarding your presets, good stuff! I can't use it, but I wish I could!


----------



## DiscoProJoe

waynes world said:


> Appreciate! But the amazon ones you linked to are not the same at the taoboa ones, are they? Do you think the amazon ones would work as well?
> 
> And regarding your presets, good stuff! I can't use it, but I wish I could!


 
  
 I couldn't find the exact same rubber feet on Amazon and didn't spend much time looking on there. I'm assuming those ones I linked to should probably work just as well.
  
 Thanks for the kudos on the presets! I bought myself a spare, unused 160 GB iPod Classic off Taobao about two months ago for about $250 USD. I loaded Rockbox and all my stuff on it, and put it in my bank safe as insurance.
  
 Last year I had the battery replaced in my old 80 GB iPod Classic and had the circuit boards thoroughly cleaned, and it runs like a champ. Unless Rockbox ever comes out with firmware for the FiiO X5, etc., then I'll be sticking with my beloved iPods forever....


----------



## swannie007

I know this is a dumb question(remember I'm 60!), but what the hell is Rockbox and how does it apply to an iPod?


----------



## gikigill

Rockbox is a firmware that replaces the standard firmware of a DAP. It has extra features and tweaks to help maximize the potential of your DAPs hardware.


----------



## swannie007

Thanks Gill. So, how does one acquire this Rockbox and what DAP's does it go on? Cheers.


----------



## gikigill

swannie007 said:


> Thanks Gill. So, how does one acquire this Rockbox and what DAP's does it go on? Cheers.


 
 http://www.rockbox.org/


----------



## swannie007

Thanks Gill.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

discoprojoe said:


> ...if any of you have a Rockboxed music player, you can download my special set of EQ presets that I made specifically for the bass boost switch on the Cayin C5.


 
  


swannie007 said:


> I know this is a dumb question(remember I'm 60!), but what the hell is Rockbox and how does it apply to an iPod?


 
  
 Click on the two weblinks above and see, see, see!


----------



## Luisantoniog80

Hello guys, I wanted to know if you can connect crayin c5 to iPhone 6s without double amping? Thanks


----------



## Koolpep

luisantoniog80 said:


> Hello guys, I wanted to know if you can connect crayin c5 to iPhone 6s without double amping? Thanks


 

 Am afraid, no. The iPhone has no line out.


----------



## Luisantoniog80

koolpep said:


> Am afraid, no. The iPhone has no line out.


 thanks. Is double amping bad? I see a lot of setups using 3.5mm from iPhone to amp.


----------



## Koolpep

luisantoniog80 said:


> thanks. Is double amping bad? I see a lot of setups using 3.5mm from iPhone to amp.


 

 It's not bad per se, but you are adding two amp potential amp flavors to the mix. In an ideal world amps would be completely neutral and double amping would make no difference. I sometimes double amp and as long as it sounds good and you enjoy it, who cares if it's double amped 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Luisantoniog80

koolpep said:


> It's not bad per se, but you are adding two amp potential amp flavors to the mix. In an ideal world amps would be completely neutral and double amping would make no difference. I sometimes double amp and as long as it sounds good and you enjoy it, who cares if it's double amped
> 
> Cheers,
> K


Ok thank you


----------



## CJG888

You may be able to connect the C5 version with the onboard DAC (less powerful than the standard C5, though) via the CCK.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, I'm selling a barely-used Cayin C5. It's a great amp (and looks amazing) but nowadays I prefer a neutral sig.

 The classified's in my sig if anyone's interested.

 Thanks for reading!


----------



## DiscoProJoe

koolpep said:


> It's not bad per se, but you are adding two amp potential amp flavors to the mix. In an ideal world amps would be completely neutral and double amping would make no difference. I sometimes double amp and as long as it sounds good and you enjoy it, who cares if it's double amped


 
  
 Well-put. If I can't notice any difference in sound quality, I really don't care too much, either. (It would be a different story in a recording environment, though, where 24-bit WAV / FLAC files are needed for that purpose.) For listening, 192 kbps MP3 is all I need.
  
 I usually listen with the volume on my C5 amp at max and the gain switch on high, while controlling the volume from my Rockboxed iPod Classic.  When playing it at medium and high volume levels, the small hiss noise from the amp is drowned out and usually unnoticeable. When listening at low volume, though, I flip the gain switch on the C5 to low, and that gets rid of the hiss noise.
  
 Most people can't notice anything less than 3% distortion, or anything more than 30-to-60 dB of dynamic range, anyway.
  
 Well, click the big link below to relish my latest brand-new invention. It includes an entire set that's dedicated to matching the bass-boost switch on the Cayin C5 to sound good. Bon appetit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
*DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets, Version 3.0*


----------



## Francisk

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys, I'm selling a barely-used Cayin C5. It's a great amp (and looks amazing) but nowadays I prefer a neutral sig.
> 
> 
> The classified's in my sig if anyone's interested.
> ...




The Cayin C5 sure sounds totally neutral provided you don't switch on the bass boost. What headphones or IEMs you're using that make your C5 not neutral sounding???


----------



## ezekiel77

francisk said:


> The Cayin C5 sure sounds totally neutral provided you don't switch on the bass boost. What headphones or IEMs you're using that make your C5 not neutral sounding???


 
  
 Definitely added richness and slight warmth to my Harmony 8 Pro and HE400i. That was good synergy though. Also made my JH13 too smooth and unexciting. Nowadays I prefer to drive IEMs straight from my AK, and cans with the HiFi-M8.


----------



## Kerouac

francisk said:


> The Cayin C5 sure sounds totally neutral provided you don't switch on the bass boost.


 
  
 Imo the C5 doesn't sound neutral. I would say it's on the warm side (which I like) compared to the neutral sound that my Hugo delivers. Even compared to my Headstage Arrow 5P I would still call it warm. But hey, that's just what my ears are telling my brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cayin C5 is a great amp anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
@ezekiel77 GLWS!


----------



## ezekiel77

kerouac said:


> Imo the C5 doesn't sound neutral. I would say it's on the warm side (which I like) compared to the neutral sound that my Hugo delivers. Even compared to my Headstage Arrow 5P I would still call it warm. But hey, that's just what my ears are telling my brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Belongs to another thread, but I gotta ask, isn't the Headstage Arrow supposed to be the bass monster?


----------



## Kerouac

ezekiel77 said:


> Belongs to another thread, but I gotta ask, isn't the Headstage Arrow supposed to be the bass monster?


 
  
 There is a bass (and treble) switch on it with 3 levels => you can turn it into a bass monster if you like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But when you don't activate it, it's quite neutral. Many different versions (I have the 5P) of the HA though...


----------



## PsiCore

kerouac said:


> There is a bass (and treble) switch on it with 3 levels => you can turn it into a bass monster if you like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How would you compare the bass boosts on the Arrow and C5?


----------



## Kerouac

psicore said:


> kerouac said:
> 
> 
> > There is a bass (and treble) switch on it with 3 levels => you can turn it into a bass monster if you like that
> ...


 

 I think with the 5P on medium level, the C5's bass boost might be slightly stronger. But when you put the 5P's bass on high level, then it kicks the C5's bass butt all over the place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never use it on high though...just too much bass for me.
  
 Besides that, I use the 5P mainly with my iems and the C5 mainly with headphones


----------



## ezekiel77

kerouac said:


> Besides that, I use the 5P mainly with my iems and the C5 mainly with headphones


 
  
 That is true, the C5 volume knob is way too responsive for sensitive IEMs. Can't get the volume past 2.


----------



## philk34

I use C5 at volume 2. I cannot get up to 3 though Earsonics are not sensitive IEMs.
  
 Sure C5 add a little warmth but it also open the soundstage. It is not huge difference comparing AK JR alone with JR+C5 as soon as you have set volume on par on each combo (AK Jr at 50% versus JR on LO+ C5 at 2/10).
 But the stage seems different with C5, the amp adds volume to the soundstage. To my ears at least.


----------



## MrRzepa

So if C5 has too much steam for sensitive IEMs, what would you recommend? Rzepa has heard Fiio E12A can also be too "loud".
Is there something suitable for sensitive IEMs and less power hungry cans, like Takstar Pro80 (those are louder than Rzepa's pfe012 ) in a price similiar to C5 or E12A? (maybe slightly above, let's say 200$)


----------



## ezekiel77

mrrzepa said:


> So if C5 has too much steam for sensitive IEMs, what would you recommend? Rzepa has heard Fiio E12A can also be too "loud".


 
  
 Learn to love your DAP first haha.
  
 If you're looking for a portable amp that's more IEM-friendly consider the ALO Rx or the new Aune B1 2016 edition. I haven't tried them but reviews are good for both of them.


----------



## MrRzepa

@ezekiel77,
Rzepa loves his dap but it's a modified Ipod Video (internal amp section is bypassed in order to get more from dac) so external amp is a must. Maybe dated already but this is Rzepa's way  What about Arrow (Arrows?)?

Also thank you for yer fast reply


----------



## Andykong

discoprojoe said:


> Well-put. If I can't notice any difference in sound quality, I really don't care too much, either. (It would be a different story in a recording environment, though, where 24-bit WAV / FLAC files are needed for that purpose.) For listening, 192 kbps MP3 is all I need.
> 
> I usually listen with the volume on my C5 amp at max and the gain switch on high, while controlling the volume from my Rockboxed iPod Classic.  When playing it at medium and high volume levels, the small hiss noise from the amp is drowned out and usually unnoticeable. When listening at low volume, though, I flip the gain switch on the C5 to low, and that gets rid of the hiss noise.
> 
> ...




I suggest you set the volume of C5 at 80% and then adjust the volume of your iPod for optimum listening, this should put C5 into heavy load and yet remain at very low distortion level.


----------



## ezekiel77

mrrzepa said:


> @ezekiel77,
> Rzepa loves his dap but it's a modified Ipod Video (internal amp section is bypassed in order to get more from dac) so external amp is a must. Maybe dated already but this is Rzepa's way
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just a few posts up, Kerouac mentioned this.
 "There is a bass (and treble) switch on it with 3 levels => you can turn it into a bass monster if you like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But when you don't activate it, it's quite neutral."
  
 I personally haven't tested it before but people like it because of it's good bass and slimness.


----------



## MrRzepa

Thanks ezekiel  Rzepa will do more research and think (oh, that's gonna hurt...) what he needs


----------



## DiscoProJoe

andykong said:


> I suggest you set the volume of C5 at 80% and then adjust the volume of your iPod for optimum listening, this should put C5 into heavy load and yet remain at very low distortion level.


 
  
 How does the volume knob on the C5 affect the distortion level? From what I can hear (with my ears), there only seems to be extra hiss noise with the volume all the way up on the C5, and no extra audible distortion.
  
 I also have the "Maximum Volume Limit" in Rockbox set at the maximum +12 dB. (Rockbox's volume control ranges from -60 dB to +12 dB.) Occasionally when using the 9th and 10th bass increments in my EQ presets, I have to use up most of the volume gain on the iPod because the overall volume level is reduced from all the EQ sliders *except 32 Hz* being pushed down a lot to emphasize the low-end sub-bass.
  
 (This "reduced volume" starts happening progressively beyond the 6th bass increment in my EQ presets, after the 32 Hz slider reaches its +24 dB limit.)


----------



## DagsJT

Would this work well coming off a Mixamp?


----------



## bavinck

Hot damn this makes my hifiman he400i sing! Hidizs ap100 to c5 to 400i is just sublime


----------



## Andykong

discoprojoe said:


> How does the volume knob on the C5 affect the distortion level? From what I can hear (with my ears), there only seems to be extra hiss noise with the volume all the way up on the C5, and no extra audible distortion.
> 
> I also have the "Maximum Volume Limit" in Rockbox set at the maximum +12 dB. (Rockbox's volume control ranges from -60 dB to +12 dB.) Occasionally when using the 9th and 10th bass increments in my EQ presets, I have to use up most of the volume gain on the iPod because the overall volume level is reduced from all the EQ sliders *except 32 Hz* being pushed down a lot to emphasize the low-end sub-bass.
> 
> (This "reduced volume" starts happening progressively beyond the 6th bass increment in my EQ presets, after the 32 Hz slider reaches its +24 dB limit.)




Sorry for not being specific enough, the hissing sound is part of the distortion that I have in mind.

When you turn up the volume, "noise" such as hissing will appear, they just aren't audible until you turn them all the way up, but when you double amp the signal, the non-audible noise will be amplified once again and make a different to the final sound output, that's why I suggest we turn down the C5 volume a little bit when we are double amping.


----------



## rudyae86

dagsjt said:


> Would this work well coming off a Mixamp?


 
 Yes. I use it with my Recon3D and it sounds great.


----------



## ld26

Hey guys, I've got the C5 for about a year. Recently I noticed that the amp got brighter than I recall it used to be (it's definitely on the bright side now) and the bass rather lacked in both impact and quantity through my HD650. My crappy laptop's headphone port actually delivers more satisfying bass now. I know I should upgrade to a desktop amp to bring out the best of the HD650, but I need to know if it's a sign that my C5 is broken?


----------



## bavinck

ld26 said:


> Hey guys, I've got the C5 for about a year. Recently I noticed that the amp got brighter than I recall it used to be (it's definitely on the bright side now) and the bass rather lacked in both impact and quantity through my HD650. My crappy laptop's headphone port actually delivers more satisfying bass now. I know I should upgrade to a desktop amp to bring out the best of the HD650, but I need to know if it's a sign that my C5 is broken?




Maybe the battery is calling it quits. That would suck if it only lasts a year.


----------



## ld26

bavinck said:


> Maybe the battery is calling it quits. That would suck if it only lasts a year.


 
 Does battery really affect SQ? I don't notice any significant drop in battery life.


----------



## bavinck

ld26 said:


> Does battery really affect SQ? I don't notice any significant drop in battery life.




If it wasn't putting out the intended potential then I would expect a marked decrease in its ability to move a driver, especially in the bass. Otherwise maybe one of the opamps is gone south?


----------



## virtuoso735

Anyone use this with an iPhone 6 with headphone out connection? Does the double amping with an iPhone work well?


----------



## m1ck3ym0us3

I set my iPhone 6 to about 60-75% volume and then adjust my C5's volume from there.  
 Sounds fine without any distortion going to my Trinity Audio Atlas IEMs.


----------



## Fungus

Can somebody please confirm the output voltage of the cayin c5 dac. 
 I'm hoping it will be higher than 2.1v.


----------



## Fungus

.


----------



## Fungus

is it true the c5 dac output power is only 300mW + 300mW (32ohm load) compared to 800mW + 800mW (32ohm load) for the c5 stand alone amp?


----------



## Koolpep

fungus said:


> [COLOR=3B3B3B]is it true the c5 dac output power is only 300mW + 300mW (32ohm load) compared to 8[/COLOR][COLOR=3B3B3B]00mW + 800mW (32ohm load) for the c5 stand alone amp? [/COLOR]




Specs are in the first post:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/768094/new-portable-cayin-spark-c5-dac-amp-released-may-2015


----------



## Fungus

koolpep said:


> Specs are in the first post:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/768094/new-portable-cayin-spark-c5-dac-amp-released-may-2015


 
 so it's true the output power of the c5 dac is significantly lower than the c5?


----------



## Fungus

If so I can believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I am going to cancel my order on the c5 dac I just bought today then straight away.


----------



## Koolpep

fungus said:


> so it's true the output power of the c5 dac is significantly lower than the c5?


 

 Yes, absolutely. It's more aimed at IEMs and medium hard too drive headphones. Also it's battery life is more than double the one of the C5.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Fungus

What's the difference between the original c5 and rev 2?


----------



## Cayin

fungus said:


> What's the difference between the original c5 and rev 2?


 

 In Rev 2 we have added one cloth bag in order to offer conveience when you are using the amplifier...


----------



## Fungus

So isn't the unit suppose to be fully charged after 4 hours?
 I'm currently charger it for the first time right out of the box and after 4.5 hours the light indicator is switching between blinking on low power to all 3 dots.
 Surely it shouldn't take this long to charger a measly 1000mah battery when my lg g3 is 3000mah and takes only 3 hours tops using the same charger.


----------



## Andykong

fungus said:


> So isn't the unit suppose to be fully charged after 4 hours?
> I'm currently charger it for the first time right out of the box and after 4.5 hours the light indicator is switching between blinking on low power to all 3 dots.
> Surely it shouldn't take this long to charger a measly 1000mah battery when my lg g3 is 3000mah and takes only 3 hours tops using the same charger.




The capacity of the lithium battery in C5 is 1000mAh / 11.1V, this is actually THREE 1000mAH/3.7V battery connected in series, so in reality, the capacity of the C5 battery is the same as your LG G3 rated at 3000 mAH/3.7V.

Taking FOUR hours to fully charge a C5 is actually quite normal, this is actually our proposed figure in C5 specification.


----------



## philk34

It depends on the intensity delivered by the charger. It takes 4 hours on a 2A charge. It takes way more on a computer USB.


----------



## Fungus

Damn I guess this makes me the 4th unlucky one to have a dead battery.http://www.amazon.com/review/R2Q9FZ2YZYUSUD/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00OAPDHDI&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=172282&store=electronics#wasThisHelpful


----------



## Fungus

Quite shocking really for cayin to despatch units before checking thoroughly. And to think I was lucky to receive it in the post just in time for the weekend. Now I'm not sure whether to request for another unit or a refund or buy another amp. Maybe I will take the ibasso p4 cos the long reliability of the c5 is questionable.


----------



## Fungus

OK!! battery is showing signs of life!
 Having plugged into a 2a charger for a further two hours, the low and medium led is now flashing. If I unplug the unit, the led indicators medium charge while is a improvement from not even turning on!


----------



## H20Fidelity

fungus said:


> OK!! battery is showing signs of life!
> Having plugged into a 2a charger for a further two hours, the low and medium led is now flashing. If I unplug the unit, the led indicators medium charge while is a improvement from not even turning on!




Like mentioned use a 2A charger, also many people over look this. The cable you use is important as well. Some cheap USB cables will limit the amount of amps to the device charging. 

Look on Australian eBay and pick a Remax USB cable for about $7, they're excellent sheathed USB cables promised to deliver the correct current.


----------



## Fungus

But still I have yet to own a portable device that won't charge from a 1a battery when charged for 4 hours.
 So essentially it has been charge for 4 hours from a 1a charge and nearly 3 hours from a 2a charge yet still the battery isn't yet close to full. Hmm still seems like a faulty.


----------



## H20Fidelity

fungus said:


> But still I have yet to own a portable device that won't charge from a 1a battery when charged for 4 hours.
> So essentially it has been charge for 4 hours from a 1a charge and nearly 3 hours from a 2a charge yet still the battery isn't yet close to full. Hmm still seems like a faulty.


 
  
 The battery inside Cayin C5 is quite big and needs a full 2A to charge at the right spec duration. For example, when I used a cheap USB cable trying to charge the Cayin amp the cable became really 'really' hot because its trying to draw more power than the cable could supply.
  
 I have run tests using Samsung Galaxy app which tells me the correct amps my phone is charging at. Using different cables I have had anything from 500mAh, 800mAh and up to 1.2Amps ( still not enough for the amp you have to charge in the correct time).
  
 So unless you know the cable you're using is supplying the correct amps it could take twice as long to fully charge at 1A and four times longer if the cable is only drawing 500mAh (same as USB port on your computer)
  
 Here's the Remax cables promised to deliver a full 2.1A.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/REMAX-1M-Super-Quick-Charger-Data-Micro-USB-Cable-for-Samsung-Huawei-HTC-Lenovo-/111772228407?hash=item1a0624db37:g:O~sAAOSwFnFV98ME
  
 Goodluck.


----------



## Fungus

h20fidelity said:


> The battery inside Cayin C5 is quite big and needs a full 2A to charge at the right spec duration. For example, when I used a cheap USB cable trying to charge the Cayin amp the cable became really 'really' hot because its trying to draw more power than the cable could supply.
> 
> I have run tests using Samsung Galaxy app which tells me the correct amps my phone is charging at. Using different cables I have had anything from 500mAh, 800mAh and up to 1.2Amps ( still not enough for the amp you have to charge in the correct time).
> 
> ...


 
 Well if the c5 requires such specific charging requirements to charge effectively, maybe cayin should have supplied a wall charger instead of a silly carrying pouch.


----------



## H20Fidelity

fungus said:


> Well if the c5 requires such specific charging requirements to charge effectively, maybe cayin should have supplied a wall charger instead of a silly carrying pouch.


 
  
 Its not a major problem providing you use a correct specd cable and 2A charger which are commonly found in households these days. Most Apple and Samsung USB wall chargers provide up to 2A. Nothing's going to break if you use less amps, its simply going to take longer.
  
*tl**/**dr*_ Make sure you use a 2A wall charger and cable able to supply a full 2A._


----------



## Fungus

h20fidelity said:


> Its not a major problem providing you use a correct specd cable and 2A charger which are commonly found in households these days. Most Apple and Samsung USB wall chargers provide up to 2A. Nothing's going to break if you use less amps, its simply going to take longer.
> 
> *tl**/**dr*_ Make sure you use a 2A wall charger and cable able to supply a full 2A._


 
 OMG I'm so excited. The battery seems to be functioning properly after all!! 
 The 3rd led is now blinking. Shouldn't be long now


----------



## Andykong

fungus said:


> OMG I'm so excited. The battery seems to be functioning properly after all!!
> The 3rd led is now blinking. Shouldn't be long now :wink_face:




There is no need to wait for the battery to be fully charged before you use the C5. The C5 is powered by Lithium battery, so there is no need to completely discharge or fully charge a Lithium battery to 100% at every charging cycle. 

Unlike NiCad batteries, lithium-ion batteries do not have a charge memory. That means deep-discharge cycles are NOT required. In fact, the preferred pattern for Lithium battery is to adopt partial-discharge cycles and avoid over-charge. Take our mobile phone as example, the Lithium battery of a mobile phone will last longer if we start to recharge at around 2x% and stop charging at 90%, I was told this will extend the lifetime of the Lithium battery significantly, 

Only after something like 10 to 15 charging cycle, conduct a deep drain to the last %, and then charge it up to 99% again. This occasional deep discharge practice will recalibration the battery measurement.


----------



## Fungus

I just woke up to find the battery indicator still flashing on the last led so it seems I have a lemon battery after all *sigh*.
If I turn it on the battery shows 3 led lit up?


----------



## Saoshyant

I'd say just give it a listen, and see how long it takes for the battery to drain.  I don't remember the battery life off the top of my head, but I'm sure someone here can give an estimate.


----------



## vapman

can anyone compare this to the ifi ican micro in terms of sound quality?


----------



## Fungus

saoshyant said:


> I'd say just give it a listen, and see how long it takes for the battery to drain.  I don't remember the battery life off the top of my head, but I'm sure someone here can give an estimate.


 
 But even if it somehow last the recommended hours on full charge I shouldn't have to live with a fault battery indicator right out of the box.


----------



## peter123

fungus said:


> But even if it somehow last the recommended hours on full charge I shouldn't have to live with a fault battery indicator right out of the box.




Why dont you try to use it and charge it again a couple of times and see how it performs.....


----------



## Koolpep

fungus said:


> But even if it somehow last the recommended hours on full charge I shouldn't have to live with a fault battery indicator right out of the box.




Chillax.
When I got mine it did the same. Took a long time to charge, I mean way more than 4 hours. Just leave it it will eventually be full. It will get better over time. Mine is working well for years.

Cheers,
K


----------



## peter123

koolpep said:


> Chillax.
> When I got mine it did the same. Took a long time to charge, I mean way more than 4 hours. Just leave it it will eventually be full. It will get better over time. Mine is working well for years.
> 
> Cheers,
> K




This is what I thought I remembered about mine as well and also the reason I suggested for him to start using it. It's just that I'm to old to remember for certain


----------



## bavinck

peter123 said:


> This is what I thought I remembered about mine as well and also the reason I suggested for him to start using it. It's just that I'm to old to remember for certain


 
 Mine did the same - took forever to get the first charge full. Now it takes about 4 hrs. The type of cable does matter though, as has been explained ad nauseam already


----------



## Fungus

Strangely after plugging into a different charger (official lg g3 stock charger) for few more minutes, the 3 led indicator finally stayed on indicating a full charge.
 Now I'm going to drain all the battery, time when the battery runs out of juice then time how long it takes to reach full charge via the lg g3 charger again which hopefully won't take more than 4 hours. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fungus

is it normal to hear a slight click sound right after turning on and off the unit?


----------



## Andykong

fungus said:


> is it normal to hear a slight click sound right after turning on and off the unit?




Thats the sound of an relay in the amplifier, it is perfectly normal.


----------



## Koolpep

Don't fret over charging times, they will be ok eventually, enjoy your C5 - how does it sound?


----------



## Fungus

My unit lasts for exactly 11 hours on high gain with the volume dial positioned at 9 o'clock. Is this considered normal?


----------



## philk34

Yes that seems OK, though I have never used C5 at such high volume.


----------



## bavinck

philk34 said:


> Yes that seems OK, though I have never used C5 at such high volume.





Sounds right to me, I listen about 4/9 regularly on my primes.


----------



## Saoshyant

I think the hd700 is about 2.5 on the C5 for me.


----------



## bavinck

saoshyant said:


> I think the hd700 is about 2.5 on the C5 for me.


 
 That high gain? I am using low gain for the primes as I found high gain was really hard to dial in a precise volume.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, high gain. While I'm figuring out a replacement for my dead dac, I'm using my X5/C5 combo... I really do love the sound of the C5 vs a Fiio E9i.


----------



## bavinck

saoshyant said:


> Yep, high gain. While I'm figuring out a replacement for my dead dac, I'm using my X5/C5 combo... I really do love the sound of the C5 vs a Fiio E9i.


 
 C5 is the best portable amp for power hungry cans I have heard yet. Thinking of getting a geek out v2+ in the future....


----------



## Fungus

I know on paper the output power for the Fiio E12 is > 880 *mW @* 32 Ohms and and the cayin c5 is 800mW + 800mW into a 32 ohm load. 
So does the c5 still have a higher output power because the E12 is 880mW for both channels so only 440mW for each side?


----------



## Koolpep

fungus said:


> I know on paper the [COLOR=545454]output power for the Fiio E12 is > 880 [/COLOR][COLOR=6A6A6A]*mW @*[/COLOR][COLOR=545454] 32 Ohms and and the cayin c5 is 800mW + 800mW into a 32 ohm load. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=545454]So does the c5 still have a higher output power because the E12 is 880mW for both channels so only 440mW for each side? [/COLOR]




Both values are per channel.


----------



## Fungus

koolpep said:


> Both values are per channel.


 
 So the e12 is more powerful


----------



## waynes world

fungus said:


> So the e12 is more powerful


 
  
 I'm not up to date on the posts, but I'd take the E12 for open headphones, and the C5 for closed headphones.


----------



## Fungus

waynes world said:


> I'm not up to date on the posts, but I'd take the E12 for open headphones, and the C5 for closed headphones.


 
 From what I've heard, I had the impression the cayin c5 was the more powerful amp despite the e12 being better on paper in terms of power output.


----------



## Fungus

I wonder how difficult it would be to access the battery and internals. 
 I might need to replace the battery in case it dies in the future.


----------



## waynes world

fungus said:


> From what I've heard, I had the impression the cayin c5 was the more powerful amp despite the e12 being better on paper in terms of power output.


 
  
 I'm not sure about the relative power of each - they both power anything I have more than sufficiently. All I meant by my comment is that because the E12 tends to restrict the soundstage a bit, I prefer to use it with open headphones that already have large soundstages. For iems and closed headphones, I prefer to use the C5.


----------



## Rocyareborn

I got my c5 dac a couple weeks ago. This thing is amazing. I am only comfortable bringing the power up to 4 with my Mr. Speakers Alpha dogs.


----------



## bavinck

rocyareborn said:


> I got my c5 dac a couple weeks ago. This thing is amazing. I am only comfortable bringing the power up to 4 with my Mr. Speakers Alpha dogs.





Dac or amp? I


----------



## Rocyareborn

bavinck said:


> Dac or amp? I




It's the amp/dac cayin c5 Dac


----------



## bavinck

rocyareborn said:


> It's the amp/dac cayin c5 Dac




Interesting good to know it can power the alpha prime. The primes sound really good out of the c5, wonder how it compares to the c5dac?


----------



## Fungus

bavinck said:


> Interesting good to know it can power the alpha prime. The primes sound really good out of the c5, wonder how it compares to the c5dac?


 
 the c5 dac has less than half the output power of the c5 and is more suitable for iems with a lower gain setting but it is good to know it's still powerful enough to driver the alpha prime.


----------



## bavinck

fungus said:


> the c5 dac has less than half the output power of the c5 and is more suitable for iems with a lower gain setting but it is good to know it's still powerful enough to driver the alpha prime.




I don't think this is true. Lots of reviews I have read still complain about difficulty setting volume for iems due to too much power. Brunt force power is not the only part of what makes an amp work well with a headphone. In fact, I have read reviews of the c5dac by people on headfi I trust that indicate it and the primes are a very good combo.


----------



## Fungus

bavinck said:


> I don't think this is true. Lots of reviews I have read still complain about difficulty setting volume for iems due to too much power. Brunt force power is not the only part of what makes an amp work well with a headphone. In fact, I have read reviews of the c5dac by people on headfi I trust that indicate it and the primes are a very good combo.


 
 C5DAC Power Rating: 300mW + 300mW into a 32Ω load
 C5 Power Rating: 800Mw + 800mW into a 32ohm load


----------



## Rocyareborn

fungus said:


> C5DAC Power Rating: 300mW + 300mW into a 32Ω load
> C5 Power Rating: 800Mw + 800mW into a 32ohm load




On paper it is less power. However from what I've read from other users and from my own experience(very little) , the amp/dac is under rated for power. I can plug in my apple ear buds and I am only able to bring the power on low gain setting to 3 max. I have tried it on my brothers sennheisers game ones and am only able to bring it to around 5 on low gain setting before they start to sound bad. I don't have any real power hungry cans to test it on. Besides my alphas, I won't go above a 4 on high gain with then. I could but I fear for my hearing.


----------



## bavinck

rocyareborn said:


> On paper it is less power. However from what I've read from other users and from my own experience(very little) , the amp/dac is under rated for power. I can plug in my apple ear buds and I am only able to bring the power on low gain setting to 3 max. I have tried it on my brothers sennheisers game ones and am only able to bring it to around 5 on low gain setting before they start to sound bad. I don't have any real power hungry cans to test it on. Besides my alphas, I won't go above a 4 on high gain with then. I could but I fear for my hearing.




Exactly. With the c5 I max on volume on low gain about 5 and high gain about 2.5. So you can see there is more going in here than just looking at some numbers.


----------



## bavinck

fungus said:


> C5DAC Power Rating: 300mW + 300mW into a 32Ω load
> C5 Power Rating: 800Mw + 800mW into a 32ohm load




Uh, did you actually read my post?


----------



## Fungus

Well it definitely seems like Cayin has understated the power output of the cayin c5 dac.
 However I do think the c5 amp has even more headroom, drivers my k501 at 3 and 2.5 for my hd25-13 600ohm on the dial to 
 piercing volume on high gain. I'm using it with an external dac with an output level of 2.2 vrms.


----------



## Lohb

Any word of a new C5 in the works ? Been a while since I visited this thread. Missing my old C5.


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these fare against the jdslabs c5/c5d?


----------



## Koolpep

stefanolandesca said:


> How do these fare against the jdslabs c5/c5d?




The Cayin has a megaton more power hence also has a higher noise floor when used with iems - it has a huge soundstage and sounds pretty amazing with hard to drive cans and large over ears. With sensitive iems you will have issues even on low gain to hit the volume correct since it's so powerful. With hard to drive iems the Cayin shows what it can do. A brilliant amp.

The JDSLabs is aimed at iems way less power but a very very refined sound, dark black background, no hiss whatsoever. It can drive some over ear cans well (surprisingly) and is an overall extremely well done DAC/amp. I would say technically it's better than the Cayin. But from a fun perspective they both have their strength. Since the volume is digital analog on the JDSLabs you have no channel imbalance at low volumes whatsoever. Really like them both.

Cheers,
K


----------



## stefanolandesca

So which one would you prefer more?

I have mostly iems but no overly sensitive ones.

I want a bit more oomph and body to my metal music..also more soundstage and shimmer on top is good


----------



## rptlead

Just pulled the trigger on the Cayin yesterday morning, and with amazon free one day shipping, got to experience the 'hype'.  
  
 Well it isn't just hype thankfully.  I like the way it is not overly warm - and not too smooth as a tube amp would - but it does smoothen out a bit.  There is a sense of wider soundstage - but i wouldn't say that per se. It does give a feeling of magical pixies floating about with their instruments and vocals.  It's a good kind of strange - but i wouldn't really say natural as the positioning of instruments does feel like pixies floating about.  That is not to say the positioning is all over the place, it's on the contrary.   
  
 This may not be true for everyone, but out of the IE800, Shure 846 and Angies, only the IE800 didnt feel spot on match with the C5 - it felt too bright for me - at least with X7 as the source.  The other two are just sublime pairings IMO.  I will try tomorrow with my other earphones and headphones tomorrow and hopefully gain more appreciation with this amp that isn't even fully burnt in if you believe in that.
  
 grab one now if you don't have budget yet for that ultimate amp you are eyeing. it is good.


----------



## Koolpep

rptlead said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Cayin yesterday morning, and with amazon free one day shipping, got to experience the 'hype'.
> 
> Well it isn't just hype thankfully.  I like the way it is not overly warm - and not too smooth as a tube amp would - but it does smoothen out a bit.  There is a sense of wider soundstage - but i wouldn't say that per se. It does give a feeling of magical pixies floating about with their instruments and vocals.  It's a good kind of strange - but i wouldn't really say natural as the positioning of instruments does feel like pixies floating about.  That is not to say the positioning is all over the place, it's on the contrary.
> 
> ...


 

 The 598 and PM-3 should sound amazing with it.
  
 Enjoy


----------



## ForceMajeure

rptlead said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Cayin yesterday morning, and with amazon free one day shipping, got to experience the 'hype'.
> 
> Well it isn't just hype thankfully.  I like the way it is not overly warm - and not too smooth as a tube amp would - but it does smoothen out a bit.  There is a sense of wider soundstage - but i wouldn't say that per se. It does give a feeling of magical pixies floating about with their instruments and vocals.  It's a good kind of strange - but i wouldn't really say natural as the positioning of instruments does feel like pixies floating about.  That is not to say the positioning is all over the place, it's on the contrary.
> 
> ...


 
 I got a question for you, how is the hiss on those sensitive IEMs using this amp?
 Did you have any hiss? Is the amp dead silent?


----------



## thekorsen

I've been considering getting a smaller AMP to compliment the form factor of my JDS ODAC to make nice pocketable, transportable setup. The C5 kept coming up as a great AMP for power hungry cans and bassheads alike, so I'm really considering picking one up to compliment some Th-X00s. My main question is if it would be viable if used purely as a desktop solution, always plugged in to recharge  while listening, and if that would affect the sound at all.
  
 Edit: Found the answer but it lead me to a followup question. How noticeably will using it constantly while plugged in affect the sound and will doing so damage the battery/lower it's life span? And at that point, should I just go the magni 2 route instead?


----------



## Andykong

thekorsen said:


> I've been considering getting a smaller AMP to compliment the form factor of my JDS ODAC to make nice pocketable, transportable setup. The C5 kept coming up as a great AMP for power hungry cans and bassheads alike, so I'm really considering picking one up to compliment some Th-X00s. My main question is if it would be viable if used purely as a desktop solution, always plugged in to recharge  while listening, and if that would affect the sound at all.
> 
> Edit: Found the answer but it lead me to a followup question. How noticeably will using it constantly while plugged in affect the sound and will doing so damage the battery/lower it's life span? And at that point, should I just go the magni 2 route instead? :confused_face:




Cayin does not recommend listening to the C5 during charging.

The rule of thumb in taking care of Lithium battery is to remain near the center of its range than either fully charged or fully discharged. Having a Lithium battery fully charged and the device plugged in is not directly harmful, because as soon as the battery is fully charged, the battery stops receiving charging energy and the charging circuitry will ensure that the charging stops. This cut-off is always implemented for lithium-ion batteries. However a Lithium battery will have a very slow self-discharge which will cause it to lose charge slowly over time even if it isn't being used. If it's still connected to mains power, the charging circuitry in a lithium-ion device will eventually see this slip below a certain threshold and go back into a charging state, so you'll end up with very short charging cycle at the top of the range, which is not the best scenario according to the rule of thumb I stated previously.

If you need further detail, please Google "lithium battery always plugged in" and you'll find loads of discussion for your reference.


----------



## thekorsen

andykong said:


> Good Stuff.




Thanks for the response! I thought that might be the case. :/ I guess I'll be going the O2 route for my weird battery operation and desktop capable amp needs. By the sounds of it though, the C5 could achieve the same thing if a switch which disables battery charging for desktop use was implemented. If that were an easy mod I'd be tempted to try it.


----------



## Fungus

I just tried the charging my phone using the charge output function with the supplied micro to micro cable and my phone battery indicator keeps flashing on and off likes it's not supplying a constant power. The phone is on low charge down to 2%.


----------



## vapman

fungus said:


> I just tried the charging my phone using the charge output function with the supplied micro to micro cable and my phone battery indicator keeps flashing on and off likes it's not supplying a constant power. The phone is on low charge down to 2%.


 

 Have you seen those small portable batteries that are designed to charge other things over USB? They're about the same size as the C5 and you might want to think about using one of those instead if you're intention is to charge your phone with it.


----------



## Andykong

thekorsen said:


> Thanks for the response! I thought that might be the case. :/ I guess I'll be going the O2 route for my weird battery operation and desktop capable amp needs. By the sounds of it though, the C5 could achieve the same thing if a switch which disables battery charging for desktop use was implemented. If that were an easy mod I'd be tempted to try it.




On the other hand, if you decided NOT to use the C5 as a portable completely, then the situation will be different. The trick is having a Lithium battery fully charged and the device plugged in is not directly harmful, we do not recommend "always plug in" because we believe this will degrade the battery and cut short the duration when used as portable. Since you won't need to preserve the battery duration for portable application, then there is no need to worry about the degrade issue because of short charging cycle. For this reason, you might be able to use C5 SOLELY as a desktop device.


----------



## Marat Sar

I've been using the C5 for a year now. Needless to say I love it. The bass could be more impactful and sometimes that treble sparkle becomes harsh, but the soundstage is unlike anything I've heard in:  Chord Mojo, Ak100, Ak100ii, Fiio e12A. (Which is everything I've heard)
  
 So the question stands - does any portable amp (or other source) have better soundstage than the Cayin C5? I'm talking about width and 3D effect. Because after being _sooo _disappointed in the Mojo in that regard... I'm beginning to doubt.


----------



## Fungus

the charge out function isn't working at all. As mentioned earlier my phone battery indicator was flicking on low battery and now nothing happens.


----------



## Andykong

Chines New Year greetings from Cayin to our beloved users, wish you alla prosperous year, health and lovely music be with you all everyday. :beerchug


----------



## waynes world

marat sar said:


> I've been using the C5 for a year now. Needless to say I love it. The bass could be more impactful and sometimes that treble sparkle becomes harsh, but the soundstage is unlike anything I've heard in:  Chord Mojo, Ak100, Ak100ii, Fiio e12A. (Which is everything I've heard)
> 
> So the question stands - does any portable amp (or other source) have better soundstage than the Cayin C5? I'm talking about width and 3D effect. Because after being _sooo _disappointed in the Mojo in that regard... I'm beginning to doubt.


 
  
 I love the C5 for many reasons including the non-restricted soundstage, but the C&C BH amp (with SF switch on) has quite an awesome soundstage and 3d effect imo.


----------



## Kerouac

I've had (and liked, but sold) the C&C BH amp also. My C5 is laying in the closet these days, but I still like it too much (love its warm signature) to consider selling it. It will come out of there sometimes (to get used again) in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The amp I'm using atm is the Headstage Arrow 5P and imo this little wonder beats both of them easily on sq and soundstage. I think it's even the best amp I've used/heard (including great sounding amps like Pico Power and VorZuge Duo) so far. The waiting line for these Headstage Arrow amps (5TX is the latest edition) is ridiculous long, but sometimes they appear in the for sale section => that's where I picked my one up. Highly recommended!


----------



## Marat Sar

kerouac said:


> I think it's even the best amp I've used/heard (including great sounding amps like Pico Power and VorZuge Duo) so far. The waiting line for these Headstage Arrow amps (5TX is the latest edition) is ridiculous long, but sometimes they appear in the for sale section => that's where I picked my one up. Highly recommended!


 
  
 VOrzuge Duo? By that you mean it's better than the Pure 2?


----------



## Kerouac

marat sar said:


> VOrzuge Duo? By that you mean it's better than the Pure 2?


 
  
 Nope! With the Vorzuge Duo I meant the VorzAmp Duo: http://vorzuge.com/
 I never heard the Pure 2 myself, but that one should be spectacular (better sq than the Duo) also


----------



## rptlead

I have the pure ||+ version and IMHO it just is the more refined amp. I may even go as far as to say, the best portable SS amp i've heard given the limited amps i've tried and given the still limited time i own it. The C5 is warmer and has potentially more kick on the lower region, but not necessarily more controlled there as well - this is both for the recent IEMs and cans i got.  But truth be told, if you are in a tight budget, the C5 will make you a happy camper already


----------



## rptlead

forcemajeure said:


> I got a question for you, how is the hiss on those sensitive IEMs using this amp?
> Did you have any hiss? Is the amp dead silent?


 
 close but not quite. but then again i have the ifi ican micro that almost always needs an attenuator to take out the hiss so i may not be that reliable of a hiss detector


----------



## PsiCore

Is there a difference, when I charge the amp with 2.1 A? Or does it need to be 2 A?


----------



## peter123

psicore said:


> Is there a difference, when I charge the amp with 2.1 A? Or does it need to be 2 A?




5% faster charging


----------



## Kerouac

peter123 said:


> 5% faster charging


 
  
 ..and with some misfortune, 100% more flames


----------



## peter123

kerouac said:


> ..and with some misfortune, 100% more flames




Ha ha! Fwiw I charge my C5 with a 2.4 A charger and no flames so far


----------



## Kerouac

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I charge my C5 with a 2.4 A charger and no flames so far


 
  
 Yeah, I was just kidding (nature of the beast) => charging like that should be safe I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


andykong said:


> Chines New Year greetings from Cayin to our beloved users, wish you alla prosperous year, health and lovely music be with you all everyday. :beerchug


 
  
 Ooooh, I like monkeys...oh wait, I'm even one myself (according to Mr Darwin) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Same best wishes to you sir!


----------



## Saoshyant

My preferred method of charging the C5 is placing it between a Jacob's Ladder and hoping the random electricity doesn't fry the amp...  but that would require me to actually have one of those, so for the time being I just use my trusty wall wart for the C5


----------



## turen009

Have anybody paired the macaw GT100s with Cayin C5? Any impressions?


----------



## freitz

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cayin-c5-portable-amp
  
 trying to get this back on mass drop. I wouldn't mind ordering one for myself.


----------



## PsiCore

Anyone compared the C5 with Chord Mojo?


----------



## freitz

psicore said:


> Anyone compared the C5 with Chord Mojo?


 
 Isn't the chord mojo also a dac?


----------



## Koolpep

psicore said:


> Anyone compared the C5 with Chord Mojo?


 
  
  


freitz said:


> Isn't the chord mojo also a dac?


 

 I have the C5 and in a few days the Mojo as well. 
  
 While the C5 is one of my all time favorite portable amps (besides the JDS Labs C5D and RSA The Predator) the Mojo is not a portable amp at all - it has NO LINE IN.
  
 You can only use it as a portable DAC/Amp via Coax, USB (Android OTG and iOS), SPDIF optical in. You need to feed the Mojo a digital signal using it as DAC/Amp. The Amp section is pretty strong though and has nearly as much power than the C5.
  
 Sound impressions when I listened to it 
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Saoshyant

It's kind of hard to judge the C5 vs the Mojo unless you're planning on putting the Mojo into line out mode and plug feed it into the C5.  I'd say unless you're really after some bass heavy sound, I'd recommend the Mojo alone as it sounds impressive with everything I've tried so far.


----------



## esm87

Hey guys, gotta question, i accidentally switched high gain on my c5 at level 9 running into my phone galaxy s6 edge plus. The headphone speakers blew but an hour later sounded ok again. At the time I was using my stock player on the phone, bass was all good, was getting really good slam etc ive noticed now though that im getting next to no bass impact with the stock player.

Could I have damaged my 3.5 jack on my phone which is affecting the bass impact?


----------



## Koolpep

esm87 said:


> Hey guys, gotta question, i accidentally switched high gain on my c5 at level 9 running into my phone galaxy s6 edge plus. The headphone speakers blew but an hour later sounded ok again. At the time I was using my stock player on the phone, bass was all good, was getting really good slam etc ive noticed now though that im getting next to no bass impact with the stock player.
> 
> Could I have damaged my 3.5 jack on my phone which is affecting the bass impact?




Trying to understand the setup:

Phone to 
Cayin to
Headphones

The C5 would only amplify the signal from the phone and send it to the headphone. A lot of voltage and current went into your headphones and most likely a driver blew. Your phone should not be affected but your headphones might have. Try with different headphones. 

An amp is usuall not running into a phone but the other way. If that's not the case please explain your setup.

Cheers.


----------



## esm87

koolpep said:


> Trying to understand the setup:
> 
> Phone to
> Cayin to
> ...



Hi mate, ye the small connecting cable goes into the 3.5 jack closest to the turn wheel with the other end going into my phones 3.5 jack. My headphones 3.5 jack goes into the 3.5 slot with the headphone sign. 

I dont know much about amps etc its all new to me. 

Just switched the headphone cable plug around with the connecting source cable jack and no sound came out. I can only assume im using it right ??

They were v moda crossfade wireless which ive sinced replaced with same set. Yes im sure the driver blew as the sound was echoey and distorted but now sounds fine again (strange i know).

Cheers for the reply, i can still get the slamming bass etc but i now have to have it on high gain 4/5 maybe im becoming bass deaf of perhaps that was always the case and im mistaken. I thought i had maybe damaged the audio inside my phone but just compared the same set up with my old note 3 n its the same level of bass really.

Have ordered jvc sz1000 so will be interesting to see how they sound with this amp and level of bass. I always make sure im extra careful now not to switch to high gain by accident!


----------



## esm87

I use this as a totally mobile set up if that helps clarify


----------



## Koolpep

esm87 said:


> I use this as a totally mobile set up if that helps clarify


 

 Ok,
  
 yes helps. You are double amping but that's ok. 
  
 The connection from your phone needs to go into the line in (source) of the C5 and of course the headphones go into the headphone out. Not sure if you can see properly on the photos but the below shows where headphones go in and source goes.
  
 Generally it just takes the signal form your source (in this case phone) and amplifies it. The higher the source signal (volume) the louder the amplification can get.


----------



## esm87

koolpep said:


> Ok,
> 
> yes helps. You are double amping but that's ok.
> 
> ...




Ye thats how my set up looks. Thats the only way how I know to set this up. Didnt know it was called double amping. 

Recently came across the sabre android dac. Would plugging that into my s6 edge then have the c5 plugged into the sabre have much of an effect on sound quality? 

Thanks for your replies i appreciate you taking the time


----------



## Koolpep

esm87 said:


> Ye thats how my set up looks. Thats the only way how I know to set this up. Didnt know it was called double amping.
> 
> Recently came across the sabre android dac. Would plugging that into my s6 edge then have the c5 plugged into the sabre have much of an effect on sound quality?
> 
> Thanks for your replies i appreciate you taking the time


 

 To a certain extend it might. A good DAC is always advisable. If you are willing to carry that kind of "stack" but in general take it easy and upgrade slowly, that way you can appreciate the upgrades more. 
  
 For double amping: Once you connect your headphones - the signal is analogue and hence already converted from digital (DAC) and gone through amplification (amp) if you connect a line out (phones usually don't have these) you are getting an unmapped analog signal that you can amp. Double amping in general is not an issue but you are adding two sound signatures to the sound, the amp inside of your S6 and the C5. In a perfect world that would be fine since amps should not color the sound in any way (but they do).
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Danneq

Have to say that this amp is really nice! Got it 2 days ago and so far it sounds wonderful with my old Sony HD5 (line out mode through headphone jack) and iRiver H120 (line out). Haven't tried it with my other vintage MP3-players, but I'm sure it sounds great through regular headphone out as well. It's like icing on the cake, adding a bigger feeling of space to an already great sound!


----------



## freitz

Has anyone compared this to the Chord Mojo?


koolpep said:


> I have the C5 and in a few days the Mojo as well.
> 
> While the C5 is one of my all time favorite portable amps (besides the JDS Labs C5D and RSA The Predator) the Mojo is not a portable amp at all - it has NO LINE IN.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you had a chance to compare the C5 vs the Mojo?
  
 Planning on using Tidal to Iphone 6 to C5 via headphone out or Iphone 6 to Mojo via lighting cable.


----------



## Koolpep

freitz said:


> Has anyone compared this to the Chord Mojo?
> Have you had a chance to compare the C5 vs the Mojo?
> 
> Planning on using Tidal to Iphone 6 to C5 via headphone out or Iphone 6 to Mojo via lighting cable.


 

 Which headphones are you planning to use.
  
 The C5 just amplifies the iPhone output (going through the DAC and amp of the iPhone and double amping that signal) - while the Mojo takes the digital signal uses its own DAC and amp it's not really a fair comparison.
  
 Anyhow - here is the testing setup:
  

  
 Two iPhone 6 128 GB playing the same song. One with CCK and Mojo and one going into C5 (ignore the Fiio X5 strapped onto it) both go into the input switcher so I can flip back and forth in realtime - and I listen with my trusted Oppo PM-3
  
 Differences:
  
 Overall differences in short term listening are quite small.
  
 Mojo is better at:
 - slightly fuller, more rounded sound
 - more impact, crispness to tones
 - more "air" and treble detail
 - a tad more natural sound
  
 Overall, I was quite impressed how good the iPhone 6 / Cayin C5 sounded. Anyhow, just have the demo unit of the Mojo since yesterday night and charged it so this is all very new impressions about the mojo, while I know the C5 quite well.
  
 So, is the mojo worth 3 or 4 times the price of the C5? Hard to say. Depends on your priorities. I would argue that for listening on the go, you might not need the mojo.
  
 Second consideration - your headphones. sensitive IEMs are probably better suited for the mojo due to it's more refined construction. The C5 is a powerhouse in regards to drive even very large and demanding headphones with authority.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Kerouac

koolpep said:


> The C5 just amplifies the iPhone output (going through the DAC and amp of the iPhone and double amping that signal) - while the Mojo takes the digital signal uses its own DAC and amp it's not really a fair comparison.
> Anyhow - here is the testing setup:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice comparison and informative post Koolpep!
 C5 is a great amp at its pricetag indeed...
  
 Btw I also have (and still love) the X5 'classic' (see it in your pic)
 I've swapped from C5 to a Headstage Arrow 5P (on my X5) some months ago, but sometimes I still like to listen to C5's signature => no plans on selling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 At first I was also interested in Mojo, but some members that also have the Cowon P1 said it sounded about the same as P1 + Mojo => no benefits on sq there.
 Now the Hugo that's another story imo, but also for the wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hugo isn't as portable as the Mojo though...


----------



## freitz

koolpep said:


> Which headphones are you planning to use.
> 
> The C5 just amplifies the iPhone output (going through the DAC and amp of the iPhone and double amping that signal) - while the Mojo takes the digital signal uses its own DAC and amp it's not really a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


 
 The headphones I plan to use on the go are:
 Shure 535LTD's Silver Cabled
 Audeze EL-8 Closed Back
  
 What would be a better fit for the both of these. I also forgot to mention I would like to use this with my Macbook Retina when traveling as well.


----------



## Koolpep

freitz said:


> The headphones I plan to use on the go are:
> Shure 535LTD's Silver Cabled
> Audeze EL-8 Closed Back
> 
> What would be a better fit for the both of these. I also forgot to mention I would like to use this with my Macbook Retina when traveling as well.


 

 To be honest:
 I would directly go Mojo - endgame.
  
 It's small and light - can be used as DAC/Amp from the Mac (doing that right now) and mobile. It's forbidden good and you don't need to update anymore.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## freitz

koolpep said:


> To be honest:
> I would directly go Mojo - endgame.
> 
> It's small and light - can be used as DAC/Amp from the Mac (doing that right now) and mobile. It's forbidden good and you don't need to update anymore.
> ...


 
 Being able to replicate something close to my Audeze Deckard at home would be ideal. Would the mojo provide that?


----------



## Koolpep

freitz said:


> Being able to replicate something close to my Audeze Deckard at home would be ideal. Would the mojo provide that?


 

 Sorry. Never heard the Deckard but I can tell you it's very close to my Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon with my LCD-2 - the mojo is a little wonder. 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## freitz

koolpep said:


> Sorry. Never heard the Deckard but I can tell you it's very close to my Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon with my LCD-2 - the mojo is a little wonder.
> 
> Cheers.




Here is the deckard https://www.audeze.com/products/amplifiers/deckard


----------



## Koolpep

freitz said:


> Here is the deckard https://www.audeze.com/products/amplifiers/deckard


 

 Haha, yes I know of the Deckard, I just never had the pleasure of hearing it. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## vapman

I must be missing it if it's been posted in here, but has anyone replaced the batteries in their units themselves?


----------



## freitz

koolpep said:


> Which headphones are you planning to use.
> 
> The C5 just amplifies the iPhone output (going through the DAC and amp of the iPhone and double amping that signal) - while the Mojo takes the digital signal uses its own DAC and amp it's not really a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you used the C5 with just computer Dac? Like a Macbook or something?


----------



## vapman

The only thing I hate about the C5 is the volume knob! It's not precise enough. Anyone replaced theirs? Maybe I'm just spoiled from digital volume controls.


----------



## clee290

vapman said:


> The only thing I hate about the C5 is the volume knob! It's not precise enough. Anyone replaced theirs? Maybe I'm just spoiled from digital volume controls.


 

 Yep, @swannie007 replaced the knob with one found on eBay.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/1770#post_11890451


----------



## vapman

clee290 said:


> Yep, @swannie007 replaced the knob with one found on eBay.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/1770#post_11890451


 

 Thanks! I remembered that post but I would ideally like to not take that top cap off.
 Maybe I can just get a smoother/more accurate pot to replace the original one with?


----------



## clee290

vapman said:


> Thanks! I remembered that post but I would ideally like to not take that top cap off.
> Maybe I can just get a smoother/more accurate pot to replace the original one with?


 

 Possibly, you'll just have to look on eBay or wherever else to see what kind of knobs are available. You might be able to find one that'll allow you to put the cap back on too.


----------



## vapman

clee290 said:


> Possibly, you'll just have to look on eBay or wherever else to see what kind of knobs are available. You might be able to find one that'll allow you to put the cap back on too.


 

 I actually meant replacing the potentiometer that the knob is attached to. The knob itself doesn't bother me. I apologize for being unclear


----------



## clee290

vapman said:


> I actually meant replacing the potentiometer that the knob is attached to. The knob itself doesn't bother me. I apologize for being unclear


 

 Oh! Hm, that might work. I haven't seen any in this thread do it, but if you're willing to try it, it might work out well. Could be an interesting little project.


----------



## esm87

Hi guys. Every now and then I come across posts where people say they use the modi or valli 2 amps etc. How does the cayin c5 compare to these? I have the c5, never used an amp etc and im brand new to audio so alot of equipment names means zero to me. 

I assume the schiit modi and valhalla etc are way above the c5 in terms of sound quality etc? Like if you played the same song through the c5 amp then used the modi/odac/valhalla etc the c5 would be way behind these??

Thanks


----------



## vapman

esm87 said:


> Hi guys. Every now and then I come across posts where people say they use the modi or valli 2 amps etc. How does the cayin c5 compare to these? I have the c5, never used an amp etc and im brand new to audio so alot of equipment names means zero to me.
> 
> I assume the schiit modi and valhalla etc are way above the c5 in terms of sound quality etc? Like if you played the same song through the c5 amp then used the modi/odac/valhalla etc the c5 would be way behind these??
> 
> Thanks




I don't know the modi or vali but I know other amps at its price point and above.

Arrow 5tx - C5 is almost as good, arrow better for IEMs and volume control

IFI iCan - C5 no contest

Garage1217 polaris - very similar, c5 is slightly less detailed

Mojo - incredibly similar, mojo to C5 is great when using mojo in line out mode

C5 scales well with nice DACs in my experience.


----------



## esm87

vapman said:


> I don't know the modi or vali but I know other amps at its price point and above.
> 
> Arrow 5tx - C5 is almost as good, arrow better for IEMs and volume control
> 
> ...


I can use my c5 to power the mojo? Im wanting the mojo anyway, i didnt realise you could do that. Whats the difference between using just the mojo and using the mojo and ct together?? Cheers


----------



## freitz

esm87 said:


> I can use my c5 to power the mojo? Im wanting the mojo anyway, i didnt realise you could do that. Whats the difference between using just the mojo and using the mojo and ct together?? Cheers


 
 Not sure that is what he meant.
  
 I think he means you can use the mojo as the Dac and the C5 as the amp. To me would be pointless as I think the mojo has a good enough built in amp.


----------



## esm87

freitz said:


> Not sure that is what he meant.
> 
> I think he means you can use the mojo as the Dac and the C5 as the amp. To me would be pointless as I think the mojo has a good enough built in amp.


lol my bad that is what I meant. I knew it sounded dumb once I read it once posted lol


----------



## freitz

esm87 said:


> lol my bad that is what I meant. I knew it sounded dumb once I read it once posted lol


 
 Ha no worries.


----------



## vapman

freitz said:


> Not sure that is what he meant.
> 
> I think he means you can use the mojo as the Dac and the C5 as the amp. To me would be pointless as I think the mojo has a good enough built in amp.


 
  
 This is what I meant, yup. The mojo built in amp is good, no question about it, but I thought it was just good (yes it is a great quality amp as it should be at its price, however I think you're more paying for the novelty of the FPGA DAC rather than the amp on sound quality alone)
  
 The creator of the mojo, as I remember in the Mojo thread, didn't like when people talked about the mojo's DAC and amp as separate components, but the fact that it has a "line out" mode for it to be used as a DAC with another preamp/headphone amp is all that is needed to make that comparison.
  
 My comparison of the C5+mojo vs just mojo was by using some of the same headphones at the same volume. I did honestly think the Mojo benefitted from the line out to a better amp.
  
 When I had my Arrow 5TX which has a built in (very basic) DAC I would often run a nicer DAC into it and it would sound 20 times better. I think the C5 is like that, how it really picks up with a better DAC.
  
 Lastly I wanted to point out even though my quick & super vague overview of C5 vs other amps above, another factor is max output power. When I was building my home stereo I realized I got an improvement in sound just by getting a more powerful power amp capable of pushing more power to the speakers. Even though I was listening at the same level, my volume knob was set lower yet I had so much more of an engaging and immersive sound. So some headphone amps that might have comparable sound signature to the C5 might put out 1/8 of the power the C5 is capable of, and you'd be able to get your headphones to the same level, but the C5 would get there a lot faster.
  
 Being someone who almost exclusively uses IEMs it doesn't necesairally make sense why I would consciously go from a "nicer" amp to a C5, or why I would use a high output amp like the C5 with IEM's just to be restricted to the first very bit of the volume dial. I love the sound of how much power it can push though and it makes all my IEMs breathe with life even at low volumes just like a vintage amp. What you give up in volume control sensitivity you gain back in sheer sound force. So that's one of my favorite parts of the C5.


----------



## esm87

vapman said:


> This is what I meant, yup. The mojo built in amp is good, no question about it, but I thought it was just good (yes it is a great quality amp as it should be at its price, however I think you're more paying for the novelty of the FPGA DAC rather than the amp on sound quality alone)
> 
> The creator of the mojo, as I remember in the Mojo thread, didn't like when people talked about the mojo's DAC and amp as separate components, but the fact that it has a "line out" mode for it to be used as a DAC with another preamp/headphone amp is all that is needed to make that comparison.
> 
> ...


ye I kind of get what you mean. If i run the c5 into my phone I need high gain to really deliver big power and thats about number 5. When its plugged into the hifimediy sabre android dac its as though the DAC is more sensitive so therefore the top end of low gain can at times be too much volume.

Cheers for the reply! Id never heard portable amps with upgraded dacs and tidy headphones with a bit of quality to them until recently. I could never enjoy music again using the cheap buds that come with samsungs using the stock player. Power amp and N7 are such a big difference in sound quality and customisation to me.


----------



## esm87

Anybody know if the micro to micro usb cable with the c5 works as an otg cable for chord mojo?


----------



## freitz

Has anyone used the C5 with the built in Dac?


----------



## esm87

freitz said:


> Has anyone used the C5 with the built in Dac?


what built in dac?


----------



## KookaBurrra

freitz said:


> Has anyone used the C5 with the built in Dac?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/768094/new-portable-cayin-spark-c5-dac-amp-released-may-2015


----------



## MUSICCURE

I love my c&c bh2 for my iems and sensitve headphones, but was thinking about getting the C5 or IDSD Micro for my HD650 and Dt880. I'm kind of put off by the comments about volume control for the C5. If anyone could chime in that would be great. I'll be using a rockboxed DX50 quite a bit.


----------



## rptlead

i have c&c bh2 - it's no contest with the C5 - it's only topped by the vorzuge pureII+ and liquid carbon in my stable.  But it does get loud if you are not careful with the volume. Not sure however if that's your concern


----------



## salka

esm87 said:


> Anybody know if the micro to micro usb cable with the c5 works as an otg cable for chord mojo?


 
 No, thats unavailable


----------



## esm87

salka said:


> No, thats unavailable


cheers for the reply, ended up buying 2 seperate cables and returned the mojo for which i wanted the cables and bought new IEM's instead lol.


----------



## eargasam

Has anybody tried the c5 with the hd800s and how is the sound quality??


----------



## gikigill

Pretty decent, tames the 6k treble spike although not the last word in refinement.


----------



## jvalvano

I use an iPod classic when air traveling (weekly) right now with Paradigm earbuds. Would a headphone amp be beneficial in this application? I am currently using a FIIO 7 and to be honest lately I don't know if I can tell the difference between using the amp and straight from the iPod. The FIIO is failing and I'm looking into a replacement. The C5 looks nice, just wondering if I'm already outdated using an iPod classic to listen to music?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## MUSICCURE

rptlead said:


> i have c&c bh2 - it's no contest with the C5 - it's only topped by the vorzuge pureII+ and liquid carbon in my stable.  But it does get loud if you are not careful with the volume. Not sure however if that's your concern




Thanks,I bought the Cayin for the HD650, but the DT880 is stealing the show. Don't get me wrong...both sound great though. Also no problems with the volume going up too fast for me. Only thing I can complain about is the numbers on the volume are hard to see.


----------



## saudi

Where do you get replacement battery online for Caynin c5
makukasalim@gmail.com


----------



## vapman

Well... left my c5 plugged in to charge overnight. came back to it today and it just blinks the first light, like it's totally empty, and once in a while jumps to 3 lights. If i unplug it from usb it's completely unresponsive. Is the battery screwed? can i do something with the reset hole?


----------



## harry501501

Hey, I'm getting a bit fed up with my Fiio e10k. It just doesn't sound musical enough, very clinical sounding. I have an opp to get the Cayin 5 second hand at a decent price and was wondering if anyone would consider an upgrade to the e10?


----------



## Koolpep

harry501501 said:


> Hey, I'm getting a bit fed up with my Fiio e10k. It just doesn't sound musical enough, very clinical sounding. I have an opp to get the Cayin 5 second hand at a decent price and was wondering if anyone would consider an upgrade to the e10?


 

 100% positive it's an upgrade.


----------



## harry501501

koolpep said:


> 100% positive it's an upgrade.


 
 Well that's as good as an endorsement as you'll get lol. Click... bought! Thanks


----------



## gikigill

Listening to the Cayin C5 at the moment, can confirm musicality and amplifying muscle. Better than any Fiio in my opinion after owning the E12, E12DIY, E17, E18 et al.


----------



## Koolpep

harry501501 said:


> Well that's as good as an endorsement as you'll get lol. Click... bought! Thanks




Haha, yes. The sound is fuller, more musical, with a wider soundstage compared to the e10k.you are in for a treat.

Cheers.


----------



## vapman

Just to follow up on my last post, turns out my C5 isn't dead, so that's really nice.
 Seems the samsung brand USB charger I was using wasn't doing a great job of powering the C5 for long periods of time.
 Since the instructions are in chinese, i hit the reset button while it was off but charging and turned on, and all seems fine?
 Switched to a different (better) USB wall charger and it's behaving normally again.
  
 Dunno if it's the cable or the USB itself, either way it charges phones fine, but won't be used for any of my audio gear anymore.


----------



## skingg

vapman said:


> Just to follow up on my last post, turns out my C5 isn't dead, so that's really nice.
> Seems the samsung brand USB charger I was using wasn't doing a great job of powering the C5 for long periods of time.
> Since the instructions are in chinese, i hit the reset button while it was off but charging and turned on, and all seems fine?
> Switched to a different (better) USB wall charger and it's behaving normally again.
> ...


 
 I think I have the exact same charger as the one in the pic; I specifically ordered one (authentic 2A Samsung Charger) but can't remember if it was for the Galaxy S4 or S5. It still charges fine to date, for me at least.
  
 But just in case, which wall charger did you switched to?


----------



## vapman

skingg said:


> I think I have the exact same charger as the one in the pic; I specifically ordered one (authentic 2A Samsung Charger) but can't remember if it was for the Galaxy S4 or S5. It still charges fine to date, for me at least.
> 
> But just in case, which wall charger did you switched to?


 

 I remember having some problems leaving the mojo plugged in all day with this charger, eventually had to switch to a different one. maybe it has an auto-stop charging feature?
  
 either way i have this now and it works great: *Weelpower 20W 4A 4-Port USB Wall Charger Fast Charger with iSmart Charging Technology(White) *
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Weelpower-4-Port-Charger-Charging-Technology/dp/B01ANC6JXG?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## mrmonday

I need a portable dac/amp solution for my fostex t40rp mk3 and my fostex th x00 PH which will be arriving in a couple months. The mk3s are power hungry so I was originally thinking that the cayin c5 with the dragonfly red would be the best option but now I am also looking at the arrow 6tx but I am skeptical whether it will have enough power. My budget is $350 and the source will be macbooks and iphones specifically the air and the 6s.


----------



## vapman

mrmonday said:


> I need a portable dac/amp solution for my fostex t40rp mk3 and my fostex th x00 PH which will be arriving in a couple months. The mk3s are power hungry so I was originally thinking that the cayin c5 with the dragonfly red would be the best option but now I am also looking at the arrow 6tx but I am skeptical whether it will have enough power. My budget is $350 and the source will be macbooks and iphones specifically the air and the 6s.


 
 I loved the Arrow when I had it but wouldn't go back. I had the arrow  first and C5 afterwards.
 Keep in mind though the normal C5 has 800+800mW output, the C5DAC has 300+300mW which is closer to the Arrow's level, but still above it


----------



## mrmonday

vapman said:


> I loved the Arrow when I had it but wouldn't go back. I had the arrow  first and C5 afterwards.
> Keep in mind though the normal C5 has 800+800mW output, the C5DAC has 300+300mW which is closer to the Arrow's level, but still above it


 

 This basically confirms what I was already thinking, looks like ill be getting a Cayin c5 after over a year as a top contender on my list.


----------



## vapman

Damn it, two days after the return window closes on amazon my C5's battery dies for good. only works plugged into usb now.
 Anyone ever replace the battery in theirs?


----------



## davidcotton

vapman said:


> Damn it, two days after the return window closes on amazon my C5's battery dies for good. only works plugged into usb now.
> Anyone ever replace the battery in theirs?


 

 Get in touch with amazon.  Sure they would be willing to work with you.


----------



## vapman

davidcotton said:


> Get in touch with amazon.  Sure they would be willing to work with you.


 
  
 That was the plan, but just my luck, by the time I went to start a replacement, it was 2 days past the window to start a return/replacement 
  
 Luckily the seller wrote back to me and seems to be willing to help. Worse case scenario I have to talk directly with Cayin.
  
 It keeps coming back to life somehow though. I've had two used C5's before which which ironically never had a single issue. This is my first one I bought new! I still love the hell out of it though!


----------



## wsz0304

nice


----------



## rudyae86

vapman said:


> That was the plan, but just my luck, by the time I went to start a replacement, it was 2 days past the window to start a return/replacement
> 
> Luckily the seller wrote back to me and seems to be willing to help. Worse case scenario I have to talk directly with Cayin.
> 
> It keeps coming back to life somehow though. I've had two used C5's before which which ironically never had a single issue. This is my first one I bought new! I still love the hell out of it though!




Sometimes, even after 2 days, amazon may give you a break on that policy. I remember when I mistakingly forgot to turn off auto renew for amazon prime membership 1 day before it expired and I thpught that was it but I still chatted with them and they gave me a refund, even after a couple of daysfrom when it renewed.

So just try it and see what they can help out with


----------



## MayorDomino

is it ok to charge this thing from the mains using my phone chearger?


----------



## Andykong

vapman said:


> That was the plan, but just my luck, by the time I went to start a replacement, it was 2 days past the window to start a return/replacement
> 
> Luckily the seller wrote back to me and seems to be willing to help. Worse case scenario I have to talk directly with Cayin.
> 
> It keeps coming back to life somehow though. I've had two used C5's before which which ironically never had a single issue. This is my first one I bought new! I still love the hell out of it though!




Sorry to know your C5 has battery problem, I suggest you return the unit and ask for a replacement immediatley if the seller is cooperative. Authorized reseller can always send the problem unit back to us for battery replacement or swap for a new unit. If you were to report the situation to Cayin directly later, you'll have to bear the mailing cost of C5 to and from China, which is not a small figure, that's why we always recommend users to buy from shops that will provide decent after-sale support locally.

The C5 runs on lithium battery, and unattended storage after very long period of time might degrade a lithium battery, theoretically this will take more than a year before the problem become significant, but this could have happened at a shorter period if the storage condition is not meeting certain standard.


----------



## Andykong

mayordomino said:


> is it ok to charge this thing from the mains using my phone chearger?




yes, you can use a phone charger from the main to charge up the C5, but we recommend you use a 2A charger to do that.


----------



## MayorDomino

andykong said:


> yes, you can use a phone charger from the main to charge up the C5, but we recommend you use a 2A charger to do that.


 
  
 thanks.      is there a reason you recommend that type of charger?


----------



## Andykong

mayordomino said:


> thanks.      is there a reason you recommend that type of charger?




Thought the C5 is rated at 1000mAH only, but it is a 11.1V battery, which you can considered as stacking three 3.7V battery together to achieve the desirable voltage. In other word, your USB charger are actually charging three 3.7V battery at the same time, therefore a charger with higher current capability is recommended.


----------



## vapman

andykong said:


> yes, you can use a phone charger from the main to charge up the C5, but we recommend you use a 2A charger to do that.


 

 I forgot to ask. can the reset button help?
  
 my c5 runs off battery now, but every couple minutes, it goes silent for about 5 seconds while the relay click off and back on.
  
 SHENZENAUDIO stopped answering my emails so I asked Amazon if they can help with providing an exchange.
  
 I know you posted the 2A charger comment so others could see it too, but i have a 2A charger for my C5.


----------



## val3nt33n

I got a C5 from Amazon this week and I noticed that I can't use it to charge my phone (Moto X 2014) if the amp's battery indicator has only 2 lights on.
 It works only when all 3 lights are on(fully charged), which lasts for ~30min and then it drops to 2 lights at which point the phone stops charging (every few seconds the phone switches between charging and not charging, as if there is a bad contact). I tried multiple cables just to make sure it's not a bad cable.
 Did anyone else experience this? Is this behavior normal or did I get a faulty unit? Other than this the amp seems to work just fine.
 Thanks.


----------



## Andykong

vapman said:


> I forgot to ask. can the reset button help?
> 
> my c5 runs off battery now, but every couple minutes, it goes silent for about 5 seconds while the relay click off and back on.
> 
> ...




Please try to reset the player, you can find the Reset button (Hole) at the back of the C5, this will reset the power management software of C5, which is related to the problem you have described.


----------



## wsz0304

Our workmate, Tina has replied your emial through Amazon , asking if you had reset the C5 or not.
 But didn't get your reply.
 Did you check your Amazon message?
 Tina is still waiting for your confirmation on Amazon.


----------



## Andykong

val3nt33n said:


> I got a C5 from Amazon this week and I noticed that I can't use it to charge my phone (Moto X 2014) if the amp's battery indicator has only 2 lights on.
> It works only when all 3 lights are on(fully charged), which lasts for ~30min and then it drops to 2 lights at which point the phone stops charging (every few seconds the phone switches between charging and not charging, as if there is a bad contact). I tried multiple cables just to make sure it's not a bad cable.
> Did anyone else experience this? Is this behavior normal or did I get a faulty unit? Other than this the amp seems to work just fine.
> Thanks.




To protect the C5 battery, we have set a safety capacity level, and when C5 has dropped below the specific battery capacity, it will stop the charging external device feature to reserve the battery for C5. From what you have described, your C5 has dropped below the safety capacity level when the power indicator drop from 3 LED to 2 LED 

You just bought a C5 from Amazon this week? I suggest you use it regularly for a while, hopefully after several charge/discharge cycle, the battery will be in better condition and the situation will be improved. The problem is when a Lithium is stored (unused) for a long period of them, the efficient of the battery is at low point, and it will recover after extended usage.


----------



## val3nt33n

Thank you for the quick reply, Andykong. This makes sense.
 I received it 3 days ago and I like it very much. I already started to use it regularly.
 Thanks again.


----------



## vapman

andykong said:


> Please try to reset the player, you can find the Reset button (Hole) at the back of the C5, this will reset the power management software of C5, which is related to the problem you have described.




Thanks friend, I will try this, does it matter if usb is plugged in when I do this?



wsz0304 said:


> Our workmate, Tina has replied your emial through Amazon , asking if you had reset the C5 or not.
> 
> But didn't get your reply.
> 
> ...




I did, however i may have missed something, I will edit my earlier post if I am mistaken, and apologies


----------



## Andykong

vapman said:


> Thanks friend, I will try this, does it matter if usb is plugged in when I do this?




You need to power on your C5 when you reset the player, but you don't need to plug in your USB cable.


----------



## yellojello

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a desktop (non-battery) dac/amp that performs and sounds similar to the Cayin C5?
  
 I had the Schiit Modi 2 / Magni 2 combo, but moved the Magni 2 to my Digital Piano permanently. In place, I am using my C5 with the Modi 2. I don't really like plugging and unplugging the USB charger daily, so looking for either an amp replacement to use with the Modi 2, or a dac/amp combo to replace it. I believe the Bass Boost is part of a dac rather than the amp, and the Modi 2 has no Bass Boost, so I don't mind replacing it.
  
 Key items are Volume Knob and Bass Boost (I don't really like to mess with EQ, and the Bass Boost on the C5 works great). Plus good power and performance. A lot of good options either don't have Bass Boost, or has batteries, or doesn't have the volume knob, or too weak. Such as Fiio E10K, JDS Element, iFi micro iDSD, Chord Mojo, Grace M9XX. Perhaps I can forego the Bass Boost though... and just get another Magni 2 amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look for an ICAN. Very nice amp for the price. Has bass boost. Plenty of power and 3D mode which is crazy with headphones.


----------



## vapman

dsnuts said:


> Look for an ICAN. Very nice amp for the price. Has bass boost. Plenty of power and 3D mode which is crazy with headphones.




I went from an odac+c5 to a iDSD micro.

It's great but the iDSD bass boost sucks compared to C5's, and I always leave 3d shut off


----------



## dbaker1981

Hey guys. I just bought a Ibasso Dx80 and was wondering if it would be worth purchasing a c5 to go with it. It would also be used with a htc10. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Tia


----------



## amf14

Got the Cayin C5!
  
 Using it with an Fiio E17K for DAC duties and my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge as transport (via USB OTG) and Bose QC25! Impressive!
  
 EDIT:
  
 Using the app USB Audio Player PRO and some .dsf files opens up my QC25!


----------



## mikek200

"
 to keep it simple, i use a x3 and has already velcro the cayin to it, relatively big compared to the player. Thankfully it sounds as big."
  
 Dsnuts,
 I am a total newbie ,when it comes to IEM's & portable amps,last night ,I purchased a used,C5,and I will be connecting to my Fiio X3ii music player.
 Can you ,please,walk me through the connection process...X3ii..to C5 ??
 The unit I just purchased,does not come with an owner manual,just a few cable,so,..???-See attached Photo.
 Any help ,will be appreciated,
  
 Mike
  
 Mike


----------



## mikek200

"


twister6 said:


> We had a few questions raised about functionality of C5 in this thread.  I know it could get confusing since the original C5 manual is in Chinese.  I was informed by Cayin that moving forward they will include English manual as well.  In a meantime they actually released PDF version of the manual in English which I'm providing a link to below.  So either if you already purchased C5 amplifier or planning to purchase one (highly recommend!), this will come in handy to learn about its operation deta
> http://speedy.sh/ReuDH/User-s-Manual-for-C5-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier.pdf (click on a blue link in the middle to start the download from speedysharkrow ron


 
 Spritz,
 Your link ,does not work.
 Do you have another one,,as I need the owners manual?
  
 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## Dsnuts

mikek200 said:


> "
> to keep it simple, i use a x3 and has already velcro the cayin to it, relatively big compared to the player. Thankfully it sounds as big."
> 
> 
> ...




Dont know if you figured it out yet but it is fairly simple. Plug an interconnect to your line out of the x3ii on the other side of your head phone plug. No setting necessary. Plug other end to your C5. Line in. Plug headphone into your C5,headphone out. Power on and enjoy. i use a single band on the center part of the X3ii against the C5. It becomes a bigger brick but is a good way to have that power on the go.


----------



## mikek200

teddyshot said:


> I've been checking a couple reviews for the 650 and many are saying it is boring and the Sennheiser 598 is more engaging. I'm not sure if the purchase was worth it considering I own a 598.


 
 Teddy,I own the HD600,598,and a few others
 The HD650,is one of the finest headphones,you can buy,,and,one of the most comfortable.,,,...but,it is very depend ant on your amp/dac combination.
 When I upgraded from the 598,to the 650,and let it break-in,{almost 200 hrs.},I was amazed..
  
  
  
 Hope this helps,
 Mike


----------



## mikek200

cjg888 said:


> The HD600s work very well with the C5 (I believe the HD650s will sound a little darker in tonality).
> 
> As you will need to use an adapter anyway (the HD650 comes with a 1/4" plug), you might want to consider switching to a silver or SPC cable to "brighten" things up a little. A decent quality SPC cable needn't be that expensive, if you are able/prepared to do a little soldering yourself...


 
 a definite..+1


----------



## mikek200

Thanks DSNUTS,I got it now,​
  
 Mike


----------



## Jmop

I read the breif comparison with ALO Rx, anymore thoughts on how it compares with C5 particularly in the treble region?

After more time with this amp, I've realized just how good it is for the price. I recently picked up a TTVJ slim and the C5 sounds just as good if not better! Price is disregarded completely. C5 is actually a touch smoother in the treble with no less detail or air while the Slim has a slightly flatter bass response. Great soundstage on both and the overall sound is really close. I have more testing to do..


----------



## EmPathWalker

Does CAYIN still exist, as a company?
  
 I've tried twice to email them and both attempts were returned as undeliverable.


----------



## Andykong

empathwalker said:


> Does CAYIN still exist, as a company?
> 
> I've tried twice to email them and both attempts were returned as undeliverable.




Sir, anything I can help?
or you can email me at andy.kong@cayin.cn

Please do not send email to cayin.com, that domain name belongs to our Europe agent in Germany.


----------



## EmPathWalker

andykong said:


> empathwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Does CAYIN still exist, as a company?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Andykong, for that email address.
  
 Perhaps there is a dead link issue at the main China website front-end.


----------



## mikek200

Question,for all you C5 owners

 i received the amp about a week or so
 I'd like to know,when charging the battery,and it completes the charging,does the red light stay on? ,or,is it supposed to turn to green.
 Mine stays a steady solid red?
  
 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## peter123

mikek200 said:


> Question,for all you C5 owners
> 
> 
> i received the amp about a week or so
> ...




It should be solid red so yours seem to be working fine.


----------



## mikek200

just checking--thank you ,Sir


----------



## shady1991

Hi everyone, I have a question to owners of cayin c5..
 I got Cayin c5 a month ago and I absolutely love it, Sound quality is unbelievably good, but I develop strong in ear PAIN after listening with it through all of my headphones (DT 880, Sony xba h1, Sony mdr 1R). I used to listen to each of those headphones directly from my fiio x3ii but never had any problems but when I listen with C5 for more than an hour my ears start hurting from very inside and it sometimes gets even stronger after i stop listening (sometimes even 4-5 hours after I stopped listening pain is still increasing).
 Did anyone experience something like this? I know it is very weird but I'm not crazy.. and no I don't listen with louder volume than before..


----------



## pinoyman

Have anyone tried combining OPPO HA2 and CAYIN C5?

Dac from oppo
Amp from c5


----------



## dbaker1981

pinoyman said:


> Have anyone tried combining OPPO HA2 and CAYIN C5?
> 
> Dac from oppo
> Amp from c5





I have both and imo they sound very good. Clean clear and loud.


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask please
  
 which is more musical sounding c5 or e12
 which has better bass that is tight and controlled
 which is less harsh
 which has wider sound stage
  
 any other portable amp with bass boost that is musical, non harsh, huge wide sound stage, big bass


----------



## Kerouac

sound eq said:


> can i ask please
> 
> which is more musical sounding c5 or e12
> which has better bass that is tight and controlled
> ...


 
  
 Imo:
  
 - C5
 - C5
 - C5 and (drumroll...)
 - C5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 E12 also had way to much hiss with iems, so I sold it
 E12A should have less/no hiss, but I've never tried that one...
  
 I was going to recommend the Headstage Arrow (I have the 5P), but saw under your profile that you already have the 5TX
 I also liked the VorzAMP duo amp (treble + bass switch) when I auditioned it a long time ago. The pure II model should be even better


----------



## Sound Eq

kerouac said:


> Imo:
> 
> - C5
> - C5
> ...


 
 did u find any harshness in the duo, as some complained it can sound harsh at times
  
 the pure ii has no bass boost and bass boost is a must
  
 the 5tx is sent to be fixed and i do not know when i will get it back 
  
 so I need the next best thing after 5tx or better than 5tx or 6tx


----------



## Kerouac

sound eq said:


> did u find any harshness in the duo, as some complained it can sound harsh at times
> 
> the pure ii has no bass boost and bass boost is a must
> 
> ...


 
  
 I auditioned the duo ± 1½ year ago for about an hour (with FiiO X5). As far as I can remember, harshness certainly wasn't a thing that came to mind. At that time I had a Pico Power which sounded much brighter and analytical. I know I prefered the duo at that time, but it's too long ago to remember all the details of its signature.


----------



## alexallan

Dear Andy,
 Got my Cayin C5 this afternoon and first thing I did was follow instructions and plugged it into a wall charger, the standard one that comes with Samsung phones. From what I've read, charging time is 7 hrs via computer and 4 hours via a wall charger. Plugged it in at 1:30pm and the charging lights finally stopped blinking at 10pm, meaning it took all of 8 hrs and 20 mins for a full charge out of the box.Is this 'normal' for a new purchase? I hope it doesn't mean the battery is defective. Thanks for any info.


----------



## peter123

alexallan said:


> Dear Andy,
> Got my Cayin C5 this afternoon and first thing I did was follow instructions and plugged it into a wall charger, the standard one that comes with Samsung phones. From what I've read, charging time is 7 hrs via computer and 4 hours via a wall charger. Plugged it in at 1:30pm and the charging lights finally stopped blinking at 10pm, meaning it took all of 8 hrs and 20 mins for a full charge out of the box.Is this 'normal' for a new purchase? I hope it doesn't mean the battery is defective. Thanks for any info.




Please check the power output on your charger, 5v/2a is recommended. 

Good luck!


----------



## Andykong

alexallan said:


> Dear Andy,
> Got my Cayin C5 this afternoon and first thing I did was follow instructions and plugged it into a wall charger, the standard one that comes with Samsung phones. From what I've read, charging time is 7 hrs via computer and 4 hours via a wall charger. Plugged it in at 1:30pm and the charging lights finally stopped blinking at 10pm, meaning it took all of 8 hrs and 20 mins for a full charge out of the box.Is this 'normal' for a new purchase? I hope it doesn't mean the battery is defective. Thanks for any info.







peter123 said:


> Please check the power output on your charger, 5v/2a is recommended.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks Peter, right on point. 

Dear Alex, the first charge normally will take slightly longer because the battery is not in efficient condition after sleeping in inventory for months. 8 hours is on the long side if you are using a 5V/2A charger. The Samsung charger can rated between 0.5A to 2A @ 5V, depends on different period of time, so please check the charger again and if there are choice around, go for a charger with higher charging current capacity will help.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Just wanted to convey that c5 is really the only piece of gear I don't think I could live without. I have really grown dependant on c5 sound and that bass boost. Best bass boost I have ever heard on a portable headphone amp. It is truly a special piece of gear.

Just need to redesign to a smaller more compact amp and everything will be perfect.


----------



## Modeux

Hey everyone. I just ordered this off amazon after everything I've read about it. So far it seems amazing. With this being my first ever amp is there anything I should know not to do so I don't blow out my items? I bought if for my Sony A25 and Sony Xba 300 which has a sensitivity of 101 dB/mW and impedance of 16 ohms. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## vapman

modeux said:


> Hey everyone. I just ordered this off amazon after everything I've read about it. So far it seems amazing. With this being my first ever amp is there anything I should know not to do so I don't blow out my items? I bought if for my Sony A25 and Sony Xba 300 which has a sensitivity of 101 dB/mW and impedance of 16 ohms.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks.


 

 just be sure to charge it for a couple hours after it says its full before using, and don't accidentally switch it to high gain! 
  
 i put one of the included rubber bands over the gain switch so it wouldn't get nudged...


----------



## Modeux

vapman said:


> just be sure to charge it for a couple hours after it says its full before using, and don't accidentally switch it to high gain!
> 
> i put one of the included rubber bands over the gain switch so it wouldn't get nudged...




Thanks for the fast reply I thought there'd be a lot more do's and don'ts. But what would happen if I did accidentally had it set to high gain?


----------



## vapman

modeux said:


> Thanks for the fast reply I thought there'd be a lot more do's and don'ts. But what would happen if I did accidentally had it set to high gain?


 

 Even if you're using super sensitive gear the chances of it actually damaging anything are almost 0. You'd just rip the headphones off from being too loud probably.


----------



## Rish732

vapman said:


> Even if you're using super sensitive gear the chances of it actually damaging anything are almost 0. You'd just rip the headphones off from being too loud probably.


 
 Yeah, it is painful to flip that switch but it shouldn't damage the amp.
 Curious if it would have negative effects to headphones or IEMS?
  
 I've loved this amp so far though.  I'm thinking of getting the C5 Dac/Amp as well to test it out


----------



## Modeux

Okay I have everything set up but I am still able to control the volume from my a25 along with the amp itself. Doesn't that mean I am still using the internal amp in the a25? Shouldn't the Cayin 5 have bypassed it?


----------



## sup27606

Hifime 9018 DAC -> Cayin C5 -> UE 100 ohms adapter -> Etymotic hf5 : pure bliss. 
High gain + bass boost. Awesome trebles and transients/ resolution, punchy bass impact, and above all the soundstage and imaging.


----------



## Rish732

I've decided against the C5 DAC after realizing that integrated Dac and amplifiers almost always sound worse than separate components.  I also have the 9018 Sabre Diyhifi DAC and would be sad to not use that anymore. 
  
 Does anyone have experience with the C5 DAC against the amplifier?
  
 In any cases, I use my C5 every day and haven't found a reason to stop.


----------



## Modeux

I am thinking of returning this. I was expecting some sort of increase in SQ but I can't hear any difference at all. Should I have expected any increase in SQ with the xba 300? I was hoping to increase the Soundstage and get rid of distortions in the higher frequencies.


----------



## Andykong

Cayin has announced a tour for the i5 Android based DAP, if you are interested to find out the latest offering from Cayin, please check out the i5 Tour, see you there. 

*[Reviewers Wanted] World Tour for Cayin i5 - Android based AK4490 DAP with WiFi, Dropbox and Google Play*


----------



## esm87

Anyone paired their c5 with a chord mojo? How did it sound vs mojo alone?


----------



## vapman

esm87 said:


> Anyone paired their c5 with a chord mojo? How did it sound vs mojo alone?


 

 Pretty awesome but not tons better. more stage and bass though.


----------



## esm87

vapman said:


> Pretty awesome but not tons better. more stage and bass though.


any audible improvement is welcomed seeming as I have both. Will have to try my phone>mojo>cayin c5>vibro labs Aria. Thinking bout it, pretty damn expensive and fairly decent mobile setup. Though im eyeing up one of the new campfire audio IEM's such as vega or dorado


----------



## thelonious58

Is anyone using the Cayin C5 with the AKG k612? Does it work well with that difficult and picky headphone?


----------



## leo5111

Rated output power: 800mW + 800mW (32Ω load) does that men its double the power of the fiio e12? or is e12 about same? i think e12 says 880?


----------



## sup27606

I believe the published power ratings are usually per channel for amplifiers unless stated otherwise.


----------



## CoFire

Just purchased a Cayin C5 on amazon for $130, a great price imo. Unfortunately, the aux in and out are very sensitive to the 3.5 mm plug position. I have to get the input just right and the output is literally hanging out of the plug to get both channels playing without intermittent signal loss issues. If I push both plugs in so these 3.5mm connection is well seated I keep losing signal. I have to twist and turn to get a good signal, literally pulling the output connector out about 1-2mm to find that sweet spot. Anyone else have any issue like this? Does everyone generally find the 3.5mm reliable or are they finicky? For the record, I've only used this with a m9XX/Cayin C5/DT-770 80ohm, low gain and even without bass boost, there's a noticeable improvement in bass punch and clarity. Really makes the overall sound more punchy and aggressive. If need more time to get a better idea on actual differences but I definitely like what I'm hearing. I just don't like fiddling with 3.5mm connections when I change the volume, flip switches, basically disturb the setup.


----------



## skingg

cofire said:


> Just purchased a Cayin C5 on amazon for $130, a great price imo. Unfortunately, the aux in and out are very sensitive to the 3.5 mm plug position. I have to get the input just right and the output is literally hanging out of the plug to get both channels playing without intermittent signal loss issues. If I push both plugs in so these 3.5mm connection is well seated I keep losing signal. I have to twist and turn to get a good signal, literally pulling the output connector out about 1-2mm to find that sweet spot. Anyone else have any issue like this? Does everyone generally find the 3.5mm reliable or are they finicky? For the record, I've only used this with a m9XX/Cayin C5/DT-770 80ohm, low gain and even without bass boost, there's a noticeable improvement in bass punch and clarity. Really makes the overall sound more punchy and aggressive. If need more time to get a better idea on actual differences but I definitely like what I'm hearing. I just don't like fiddling with 3.5mm connections when I change the volume, flip switches, basically disturb the setup.


 
 I believe you have a loose headphone jack on the C5. They are reliable so if you have to fiddle with it to get the proper audio pass through, then something is not right. I suggest you send it back for a replacement unit before your warranty runs out.


----------



## sup27606

cofire said:


> Just purchased a Cayin C5 on amazon for $130, a great price imo. Unfortunately, the aux in and out are very sensitive to the 3.5 mm plug position. I have to get the input just right and the output is literally hanging out of the plug to get both channels playing without intermittent signal loss issues. If I push both plugs in so these 3.5mm connection is well seated I keep losing signal. I have to twist and turn to get a good signal, literally pulling the output connector out about 1-2mm to find that sweet spot. Anyone else have any issue like this? Does everyone generally find the 3.5mm reliable or are they finicky? For the record, I've only used this with a m9XX/Cayin C5/DT-770 80ohm, low gain and even without bass boost, there's a noticeable improvement in bass punch and clarity. Really makes the overall sound more punchy and aggressive. If need more time to get a better idea on actual differences but I definitely like what I'm hearing. I just don't like fiddling with 3.5mm connections when I change the volume, flip switches, basically disturb the setup.


 

 I have been using it on a daily basis for over a month now and the connections are rock solid.


----------



## CoFire

Thanks for the quick responses. I JUST figured out I had to push much harder on the connections and they locked the connectors in. I figured what do I have to lose, so I pushed them harder than any connection of this type I've had. Now I have a solid signal. This is really nice. Time to test. In low or high, I barely need to move the volume pot with the m9XX at 90.


----------



## sup27606

cofire said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I JUST figured out I had to push much harder on the connections and they locked the connectors in. I figured what do I have to lose, so I pushed them harder than any connection of this type I've had. Now I have a solid signal. This is really nice. Time to test. In low or high, I barely need to move the volume pot with the m9XX at 90.


 

 I have always noticed that I get the best dynamic range in the high gain setting even with low impedence headphones. The low gain is best used for IEMs only and has a super great noise floor.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea I would advise to use in high gain as accidental slips to low gain won't kill you, but other way around can give you an instant head ache.


----------



## thelonious58

thelonious58 said:


> Is anyone using the Cayin C5 with the AKG k612? Does it work well with that difficult and picky headphone?


----------



## thelonious58

ben123 said:


> Forgot to mention on previous post that after my few hours listen there was absolutely no fatigue. I quickly hooked it up to my beresford desktop dac which is better than the fiio x3 by a long stretch and found it to be nice and quick/agile if u know what I mean. I dont want to comment on sound sig until im familiar with its sound tho.


 
A couple little off topic, but I have ordered an AKG K612 and a Cayin C5 from Amazon to use from my iPod classic 160gb.I am confident that the C5 will drive the 612, bypassing the iPod's internal amp using a Fiio L9 LOD. I get good results with my AKG K271 and Topping NX-1 from the iPod via LOD L9, can I expect even better sound from the C5/K612 combination, or am I wasting my money and time because of the iPod's/ LOD L9's limitations ?


----------



## thelonious58

Bump


----------



## sup27606

thelonious58 said:


> A couple little off topic, but I have ordered an AKG K612 and a Cayin C5 from Amazon to use from my iPod classic 160gb.I am confident that the C5 will drive the 612, bypassing the iPod's internal amp using a Fiio L9 LOD. I get good results with my AKG K271 and Topping NX-1 from the iPod via LOD L9, can I expect even better sound from the C5/K612 combination, or am I wasting my money and time because of the iPod's/ LOD L9's limitations ?


 

 Just comparing the impedance of the two phones (55 ohms for K271 vs 120 ohms for K612) and power outputs of NX1 (100 mW @ 32 ohms) and Cayin C5 (800 mW @ 32 ohms), it is expected the K612 will sound better with Cayin C5 compared to NX1. Usually, high impedance headphones are power hungry and scale up and sound better with high power amps, while the low impedance phones do not scale up that much (well, usually, but not always). Also, the Cayin C5 has a very high resolving power and impressive soundstage and imaging, so it should sound quite good (I can't tell how much better compared to NX1 which I haven't heard). You are putting limitation on your sound by relying on the ipod's DAC, but still it should sound good. Also depends on whether you are listening to mp3's or lossless etc.
  
 Also, please refer to this post: post #1604


----------



## thelonious58

thelonious58 said:


> Bump



Thanks for your prompt and helpful reply, sup27606


----------



## Andykong

thelonious58 said:


> A couple little off topic, but I have ordered an AKG K612 and a Cayin C5 from Amazon to use from my iPod classic 160gb.I am confident that the C5 will drive the 612, bypassing the iPod's internal amp using a Fiio L9 LOD. I get good results with my AKG K271 and Topping NX-1 from the iPod via LOD L9, can I expect even better sound from the C5/K612 combination, or am I wasting my money and time because of the iPod's/ LOD L9's limitations ?







sup27606 said:


> Just comparing the impedance of the two phones (55 ohms for K271 vs 120 ohms for K612) and power outputs of NX1 (100 mW @ 32 ohms) and Cayin C5 (800 mW @ 32 ohms), it is expected the K612 will sound better with Cayin C5 compared to NX1. Usually, high impedance headphones are power hungry and scale up and sound better with high power amps, while the low impedance phones do not scale up that much (well, usually, but not always). Also, the Cayin C5 has a very high resolving power and impressive soundstage and imaging, so it should sound quite good (I can't tell how much better compared to NX1 which I haven't heard). You are putting limitation on your sound by relying on the ipod's DAC, but still it should sound good. Also depends on whether you are listening to mp3's or lossless etc.
> 
> Also, please refer to this post: post #1604




We need to look into both Impedance and sensitivity in order to understand whether a headphone is demanding in terms of driving and handling power. Higher impedance imply a higher voltage swing is preferred (in most cases), and a lower sensitivity implies more demanding in driving power.

The K612Pro is rated at 120ohm and 101dB while the K271mkII is rated at 55 ohm 104dB, We can almost certain that the K271mkII is a easier load than the K612Pro for sure. 

Having said that, I won't rely on specification solely. I have run into too many accidents when I was a number-based man. The only real test is through hoking up the amp and headphone and give it a try with some real music. In my experience, the AKGs 7 series are tough headphones for portable gears. I have tried K701 and K712 with C5, but I haven't tried K612 specifically (and that's why I feel reluctant to offer any opinion in past few days), The K701 and K712Pro shared identical Impedance and sensitivity rating, but I find the C5 can handle the K712Pro satisfactory, but a bit marginal with K701. To provide additional reference point, I would say C5 can handle the HD600/HD650 better then AKG, and if I have to rate the satisfactory level of C5 among these headphones, I would say HD650 = HD600 > K712Pro > K701

But I do agree with sup27606 that given NX1 is rated at 100mW @ 32 ohms and C5 is rated at 800mW @ 32 ohms, I am quite certain that C5 will provide more juice when dealing with demanding headphones and I would put AKG 6 and 7 series into the demanding headphone list. 

The iPod might be a bottleneck when compare to the resolution of latest DAC products, but the iPod's/ LOD L9 setup does offer a clean source for the C5, I would expect the improvement will be noticeably obvious. So unless you are planning to replace the K612 with a easier headphones down the road, I do recommend the C5 a good upgrade option for your current setup.


----------



## thelonious58

andykong said:


> We need to look into both Impedance and sensitivity in order to understand whether a headphone is demanding in terms of driving and handling power. Higher impedance imply a higher voltage swing is preferred (in most cases), and a lower sensitivity implies more demanding in driving power.
> 
> The K612Pro is rated at 120ohm and 101dB while the K271mkII is rated at 55 ohm 104dB, We can almost certain that the K271mkII is a easier load than the K612Pro for sure.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your very honest and helpful reply, Andy! Every company should employ someone like you who is alert and genuinely keen to help. I will try the C5 with the K612 for a couple of weeks and see how it goes


----------



## sup27606

andykong said:


> We need to look into both Impedance and sensitivity in order to understand whether a headphone is demanding in terms of driving and handling power. Higher impedance imply a higher voltage swing is preferred (in most cases), and a lower sensitivity implies more demanding in driving power.
> 
> The K612Pro is rated at 120ohm and 101dB while the K271mkII is rated at 55 ohm 104dB, We can almost certain that the K271mkII is a easier load than the K612Pro for sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thats great advice. I am looking forward to using the Massdrop 6xx's with the C5 in a few weeks.


----------



## Joe Skubinski

The Evolution Of Sound is having a Black Friday Sale (US only) on select Cayin products...
http://www.theevolutionofsound.com/cayin/


----------



## sup27606

joe skubinski said:


> The Evolution Of Sound is having a Black Friday Sale (US only) on select Cayin products...
> http://www.theevolutionofsound.com/cayin/




Cayin C5 for $99 is a pretty good deal. I bought one just two months back for $129.


----------



## thelonious58

andykong said:


> We need to look into both Impedance and sensitivity in order to understand whether a headphone is demanding in terms of driving and handling power. Higher impedance imply a higher voltage swing is preferred (in most cases), and a lower sensitivity implies more demanding in driving power.
> 
> The K612Pro is rated at 120ohm and 101dB while the K271mkII is rated at 55 ohm 104dB, We can almost certain that the K271mkII is a easier load than the K612Pro for sure.
> 
> ...



After 24 hours of burn-in the sound of the setup keeps changing as I experiment with the C5. Most of the time I have used the high gain setting as the K612 need plenty of power, but today I have listened on low gain at around 7/10 and found the sound less fatiguing, the highs less shrill and the volume definitely loud enough from. the iPod classic via LOD 9. With some tracks I have used the C5's bass boost and found it beneficial( normally I never use any EQ or boost switch) and not overwhelming. Last night I plugged the K612 straight into the headphone jack of my Cambridge Audio CA651 amp and listened to a few CDs and they sounded wonderful, far better than any other headphones I have plugged in before (HD 598, DT 660, K271 studio, DT 990). I will continue to burn in both the C5 and the K612, but I am starting to think that the quality hp and amp are exposing the failings of the iPod's DAC . If that is the case I will not need this combo, as I very rarely listen to my hi-fi through headphones, so I would not need them. I would just go back to listening on the iPod via Topping NX-1 with my Beyerdynamic DT660 or AKG K271 studios. £200 for the C5 and K612 could be put to better use in other non-audio areas!I may be returning them to Amazon


----------



## Andykong

thelonious58 said:


> After 24 hours of burn-in the sound of the setup keeps changing as I experiment with the C5. Most of the time I have used the high gain setting as the K612 need plenty of power, but today I have listened on low gain at around 7/10 and found the sound less fatiguing, the highs less shrill and the volume definitely loud enough from. the iPod classic via LOD 9. With some tracks I have used the C5's bass boost and found it beneficial( normally I never use any EQ or boost switch) and not overwhelming. Last night I plugged the K612 straight into the headphone jack of my Cambridge Audio CA651 amp and listened to a few CDs and they sounded wonderful, far better than any other headphones I have plugged in before (HD 598, DT 660, K271 studio, DT 990). I will continue to burn in both the C5 and the K612, but I am starting to think that the quality hp and amp are exposing the failings of the iPod's DAC . If that is the case I will not need this combo, as I very rarely listen to my hi-fi through headphones, so I would not need them. I would just go back to listening on the iPod via Topping NX-1 with my Beyerdynamic DT660 or AKG K271 studios. £200 for the C5 and K612 could be put to better use in other non-audio areas!I may be returning them to Amazon


\

The C5 probably will settle down after the 100 hours mark, but it won't be night and day from now on.

Glad you have explored the preferred pattern through this trail. Even you might not keep the C5, I wish you a happy experience in your audio journey.


----------



## Andykong

*[COLOR=FF00AA]Happy Thanksgiving[/COLOR]*
We are glad to have friends and customers like you.
Wish you all the best on this Special Day.​


​
NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​


----------



## esm87

Just thought I would say... i use my c5 hooked into my psr controller, real good lol


----------



## vapman

I plan to return to the C5 for the 3rd or 4th time now.
  
 Okay so I don't think the opamps are socketed. Fine. How big do the sockets need to be to maintain clearance.
  
 How long until I don't even make the C5 a portable amp anymore?


----------



## thelonious58

Thanks,Andy. I decided to return the K612 and the C5 with some misgivings, as despite the obvious potential of the combination I felt that the iPod's DAC was a very limiting factor. The sound was very refined and spacious with good detail but I couldn't really justify spending £211 to get a noticeable but not major improvement in sound over my K271 Studio& Topping NX-1 combination. I have since been auditioning a K240 Studio with this combination on my iPod and it is growing on me after a couple of days of burn-in. Nevertheless, the C5 is a fantastic product and great value for money


----------



## thelonious58

Thanks,Andy. I decided to return the K612 and the C5 with some misgivings, as despite the obvious potential of the combination I felt that the iPod's DAC was a very limiting factor. The sound was very refined and spacious with good detail but I couldn't really justify spending £211 to get a noticeable but not major improvement in sound over my K271 Studio& Topping NX-1 combination. I have since been auditioning a K240 Studio with this combination on my iPod and it is growing on me after a couple of days of burn-in. Nevertheless, the C5 is a fantastic product and great value for money


----------



## CoFire

I know it's not apples to apples, but can anyone comment on the Micro iDSD in comparison to the Cayin C5. I know one is a DAC/AMP, other just an AMP, but I'm interested in the additional benefit of the Micro 3D effect and Bass boost compared to the perceived 3D effect of the Cayin C5 and is bass boost. I know the DAC can be a major difference but I'm interested in the amp section and effects. Is the Micro iDSD a major upgrade to the Cayin C5? I don't care about summit fi file type comparisons. I'm interested in this for these and other cans. I have the Cayin C5 but am considering the change so that my source is consistent BUT I enjoy the power and bass boost of the C5. Thanks.


----------



## showme99

cofire said:


> I know it's not apples to apples, but can anyone comment on the Micro iDSD in comparison to the Cayin C5. I know one is a DAC/AMP, other just an AMP, but I'm interested in the additional benefit of the Micro 3D effect and Bass boost compared to the perceived 3D effect of the Cayin C5 and is bass boost. I know the DAC can be a major difference but I'm interested in the amp section and effects. Is the Micro iDSD a major upgrade to the Cayin C5? I don't care about summit fi file type comparisons. I'm interested in this for these and other cans. I have the Cayin C5 but am considering the change so that my source is consistent BUT I enjoy the power and bass boost of the C5. Thanks.


 

 I own both the Cayin C5 and the ifi Micro iDSD.  The 3D switch on the iDSD definitely provides a more spacious sound than the C5.  However, the XBass switch on the iDSD is extremely subtle.  It only affects the lowest sub-bass frequencies.  On most songs, you may not even notice it.  Honestly, when I first tried the XBass switch, I thought it was broken because it didn't seem to do anything.  Only through careful listening could I determine a difference.  So, if you enjoy the bass boost of the C5, the XBass switch of the iDSD could be a disappointment for you.
  
 As far as overall versatility, though, the iDSD wins hands-down.


----------



## CoFire

Between the Cayin C5 and Micro iDSD, which do you use more offen and in what scenario if you don't mind? Do you find yourself grabbing the C5 for its portability, power and occasional boost or do you prefer the iDSD for the dac feature? Does the iDSD obsolete your C5? Do you travel much with the iDSD or use it around a desk more often? Seems to be a large unit and quite capable in power but the size seems more transportable than portable. What headphones do you have that benefit from the iDSD over the Cayin C5? Just trying to get a feel if this is something I might pursue.


----------



## showme99

cofire said:


> Between the Cayin C5 and Micro iDSD, which do you use more offen and in what scenario if you don't mind? Do you find yourself grabbing the C5 for its portability, power and occasional boost or do you prefer the iDSD for the dac feature? Does the iDSD obsolete your C5? Do you travel much with the iDSD or use it around a desk more often? Seems to be a large unit and quite capable in power but the size seems more transportable than portable. What headphones do you have that benefit from the iDSD over the Cayin C5? Just trying to get a feel if this is something I might pursue.


 

 I typically use one of these amps when I want to listen to music around the house without being tethered to my stereo.  My source (HTC One cellphone) sends the audio to the respective amp via a 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cable, and the amp then powers a pair of Sennheiser HD600 headphones.  Between the two amps, I definitely use the iDSD more than the C5 due to its cleaner sound.  While the C5 definitely wins in the portability department, it's sound signature (especially with the bass boost engaged) tends to make my music sound a bit muddy/boomy.
  
 I would not travel with the iDSD due to its size.  It's more of a desktop/around-the-house amp for me.  I mainly use the iDSD for gaming (connected to the optical out of my PS4).
  
 The only headphones I use with either amp are the Sennheiser HD600 or the V-moda M-100.  The M-100 doesn't really need an amp - I just enjoy the finer volume control that these amps provide.


----------



## showme99

Deleted double-post.


----------



## CoFire

I appreciate the info. It's what I needed to hear.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

What are your opinions on the cayin c5 amp/dac and HD 600 combo? Responses appreciated.


----------



## BeBop Lives

sennheiser yo said:


> What are your opinions on the cayin c5 amp/dac and HD 600 combo? Responses appreciated.


 

_After working with the C5 for some time, I'm not that impressed.  I can only say that the battery life is poor, and the plastic head piece has cracked.  The C5 when introduced was about $175 US as I remember.  The price has dropped substantially since its introduction.  However, there are better values and performance for the same money.  Let your ears and wallet tell you what's best. _


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

bebop lives said:


> _After working with the C5 for some time, I'm not that impressed.  I can only say that the battery life is poor, and the plastic head piece has cracked.  The C5 when introduced was about $175 US as I remember.  The price has dropped substantially since its introduction.  However, there are better values and performance for the same money.  Let your ears and wallet tell you what's best._


 
Then what do you recommend as a portable amp/dac for my HD 600 and dt880 pro 250 ohm? I already have the c5 amp dac on the way.


----------



## CoFire

bebop lives said:


> _After working with the C5 for some time, I'm not that impressed.  I can only say that the battery life is poor, and the plastic head piece has cracked.  The C5 when introduced was about $175 US as I remember.  The price has dropped substantially since its introduction.  However, there are better values and performance for the same money.  Let your ears and wallet tell you what's best._




I'm interested in the better value and performance for the money too. What are your recommendations? The Cayin C5 puts out gobs of power (yes gobs is a technical term) which is why I think it suffers from a little less battery life. Sure there's some engineering in the power management but on average for this form factor, the batteries tend to be very close in capacity.


----------



## BeBop Lives

cofire said:


> I'm interested in the better value and performance for the money too. What are your recommendations? The Cayin C5 puts out gobs of power (yes gobs is a technical term) which is why I think it suffers from a little less battery life. Sure there's some engineering in the power management but on average for this form factor, the batteries tend to be very close in capacity.


 

_Be advised in my opinion portable units, and that would be amps deigned for *PORTABLE* use (to carry and take with you, combined with a DAP source), are best suited for headphones and iem's with ohm values on the lower end.  Try and experiment with  the various possibilities.  It's about your equipment, your ears. and, your wallet among other things. Good hunting!_


----------



## peter123

cofire said:


> I'm interested in the better value and performance for the money too. What are your recommendations? *The Cayin C5 puts out gobs of power (yes gobs is a technical term) which is why I think it suffers from a little less battery life.* Sure there's some engineering in the power management but on average for this form factor, the batteries tend to be very close in capacity.




This is my experience as well. 

There's plenty of cheap offerings with good sound and great battery life but if you're looking for a warmish and very engaging sound and gobs  of power the C5 is a great option imo.


----------



## CoFire

peter123 said:


> This is my experience as well.
> 
> There's plenty of cheap offerings with good sound and great battery life but if you're looking for a warmish and very engaging sound and gobs  of power the C5 is a great option imo.




It's not the best option for everyone, I understand this, but if any headfier is gonna drop in and talk about better value and performance options for the application (in a way making us who bought this equipment feel like we bought an inferior product) and not have any recommendations, well, I think that's unproductive to the conversation and a VERY weak argument. 

I'm all ears to gear about better performance and value hear since I believe that's the fundamental basis of this forum. I'm eager to learn but stating this gear isn't that great but not backing that up with at least 1 piece of gear and why you think that... what a waste.

I understand we all have different systems and needs, so state the great and supporting conditions, caveats or whatever...


----------



## peter123

cofire said:


> It's not the best option for everyone, I understand this, but if any headfier is gonna drop in and talk about better value and performance options for the application (in a way making us who bought this equipment feel like we bought an inferior product) and not have any recommendations, well, I think that's unproductive to the conversation and a VERY weak argument.
> 
> I'm all ears to gear about better performance and value hear since I believe that's the fundamental basis of this forum. I'm eager to learn but stating this gear isn't that great but not backing that up with at least 1 piece of gear and why you think that... what a waste.
> 
> I understand we all have different systems and needs, so state the great and supporting conditions, caveats or whatever...




I think maybe we're misunderstanding each other. Just to be perfectly clear: I love the C5 and still uses it after being one of the first in here to get it and would strongly recommend it. I just wanted to support your statement that powerful portable amplifiers rarely have very good battery life. I'm sorry if I was unclear about that in the way I wrote, English is not my first language.....


----------



## CoFire

peter123 said:


> I think maybe we're misunderstanding each other. Just to be perfectly clear: I love the C5 and still uses it after being one of the first in here to get it and would strongly recommend it. I just wanted to support your statement that powerful portable amplifiers rarely have very good battery life. I'm sorry if I was unclear about that in the way I wrote, English is not my first language.....




I understand you perfectly and agree with your comment. No problem there. My apologies. I should have split up my comment or made my comment one that did not quote you. There was a previous comment about better performance and value gear and when asked for some examples, they skirted the original comment with a dead end comment. I found your comment positive and a good observation. Yeah, not the best battery life but not many portable amplifiers in this form factor that put out what the Cayin C5 can do.


----------



## On The And Of 1

peter123 said:


> I think maybe we're misunderstanding each other. Just to be perfectly clear: I love the C5 and still uses it after being one of the first in here to get it and would strongly recommend it. I just wanted to support your statement that powerful portable amplifiers rarely have very good battery life. I'm sorry if I was unclear about that in the way I wrote, English is not my first language.....




I concur. Indeed, I remember purchasing on your evaluation, findings and sharing here.
The C5, to me, has a warmish tonality, almost tube like. And can drive any headphone in my arsenal.
As you, I would have no hesitation in recommending on said criteria.


----------



## thelonious58

bebop lives said:


> _Be advised in my opinion portable units, and that would be amps deigned for *PORTABLE* use (to carry and take with you, combined with a DAP source), are best suited for headphones and iem's with ohm values on the lower end.  Try and experiment with  the various possibilities.  It's about your equipment, your ears. and, your wallet among other things. Good hunting!_



Bebop, you ought to be a politician! We asked for names of better performing and better value amps than the C5, and you haven't answered the question.....


----------



## thelonious58

on the and of 1 said:


> I concur. Indeed, I remember purchasing on your evaluation, findings and sharing here.
> The C5, to me, has a warmish tonality, almost tube like. And can drive any headphone in my arsenal.
> As you, I would have no hesitation in recommending on said criteria.



Well written! What on earth do people want from a portable amp? Battery life is a very distant second consideration after performance and sq


----------



## BeBop Lives

thelonious58 said:


> Bebop, you ought to be a politician! We asked for names of better performing and better value amps than the C5, and you haven't answered the question.....


 
 Which part of what you read don't you understand? I wont insult your intelligence by suggesting you believe what you just said.


----------



## CoFire

bebop lives said:


> _However, there are better values and performance for the same money._




I wanted clarification on this part with some suggestions, not just some very general generic statement that portable amps work better with low ohm iems and headphones. To be complete, you should have said work better with iems and headphones with less than xx ohm impedence in conjunction with higher than xxx dB sensitivity. That's really the more complete story, but I'm interested in suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thelonious58

bebop lives said:


> _Be advised in my opinion portable units, and that would be amps deigned for *PORTABLE* use (to carry and take with you, combined with a DAP source), are best suited for headphones and iem's with ohm values on the lower end.  Try and experiment with  the various possibilities.  It's about your equipment, your ears. and, your wallet among other things. Good hunting!_



And the various possibilities are .....? I haven't read the whole thread, but at least three different posters have asked for specific recommendations after your critique of the Cayin C5. They are interested in knowing what the better performing options are in the same price bracket. I'm not being flippant, just asking for specific recommendations


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Got another little component to use with my portable headphone system if I ever need it:
  

  
 Has a 30-pin plug on one end, and a micro-USB jack on the other. In my dual-listening setup (click the link to view), I have two Cayin C5 amps. But I only use the dual-listening setup (which includes the 2nd amp) about 10 percent of the time. So...I got this little adaptor for my beloved Rockboxed iPod Classic...to connect to that short little _micro-USB-to-micro-USB _*dongle* that comes with the Cayin C5, pictured below:
  

  
 So now, if I'm ever out-and-about, or on a long flight or whatever, and my iPod gets low on juice, then I can just use my 30-pin adaptor plug with the little micro-USB dongle, and plug it into the "CHG OUT" port on my 2nd Cayin C5 amp that's usually sitting idle 90 percent of the time. Then, I just turn on that amp and it starts charging the iPod. _This 2nd amp can be used as a *portable charging station,* now -- even for my iPod Classic! Yay!_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (Of course, I also can use the micro-USB dongle with the 2nd amp (_without_ the 30-pin adaptor) to charge my 1st Cayin C5 amp that's tethered to my iPod, as well. I run it from the "CHG OUT" port on the 2nd amp...to the "PWR IN" port on the 1st amp.)
  
 So this month, my portable headphone system got _two upgrades_: an upgrade for *DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets* (to the new Version 4.1 -- click the link for more info), and now...this new little adaptor I got off Taobao at this link for a buck!
  
 Music to my ears....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, I plan on attending the New York spring meetup on Saturday, June 10, 2017, and will have a table set up with my portable headphone system and extreme EQ presets for everyone to hear. (*Click here* for more details, if you're interested.)
  
 Oh well,...have fun, everyone....


----------



## Mrbutts

Nice


----------



## teston

I have a question. When the third led indicator blink while charging the cayin C5, it means the C5 is full battery or wait for it to stop blinking? Because I was charging it for more than 12 hours and it still blink.


----------



## BeBop Lives

teston said:


> I have a question. When the third led indicator blink while charging the cayin C5, it means the C5 is full battery or wait for it to stop blinking? Because I was charging it for more than 12 hours and it still blink.


 

 Wait for it to stop blinking.  When all three are lit up the unit is fully charged.


----------



## skingg

teston said:


> I have a question. When the third led indicator blink while charging the cayin C5, it means the C5 is full battery or wait for it to stop blinking? Because I was charging it for more than 12 hours and it still blink.


 
 Are you using a proper2A charger and usb cable? Because I do not remember the C5 taking anywhere close to 12 hours and not getting fully charged.


----------



## teston

skingg said:


> Are you using a proper2A charger and usb cable? Because I do not remember the C5 taking anywhere close to 12 hours and not getting fully charged.



Yep I'm using the Xiaomi Mi4 wall charger and the Cayin C5 stock usb cable. It took nearly 20 hours to stop the blinking led.
The charger is fine so I think that the C5 is defective. Just bought it from the black friday.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Hi, joined the club.
 Amazing little amp.


----------



## big45-70

How does the C5 compare to the A5?


----------



## DiscoProJoe

big45-70 said:


> How does the C5 compare to the A5?


 
  
 I used to use the FiiO E12A, and have heard that the A5 is exactly like the E12A. That is,...except with a total power output of *800mW* (at 32 ohms), instead of the E12A's 400mW.
  
 Cayin overrates the C5 at 1600mW (i.e., "800mW + 800mW"), but in my experience with _extreme sub-bass EQ'ing_, I personally would rate the C5 at about *900mW* (450mW + 450 mW) total.
  
 I used to use the FiiO E12A until after Rockboxing my iPod, and realizing I needed more power to push the extra bass. So I replaced it with the Cayin C5.
  
 You can read a long, detailed post I made about it here on Head-Fi at this link. That was in April 2015:  back when I was using my first general set of EQ presets in Rockbox firmware, which I now call _Version 1.x_.
  
 (Earlier this month in December 2016, I just came out with Version 4.1 at this big link!)
  
 From my experience with both the C5 and E12A, I would recommend the C5 if your music player has a customizable 10-band EQ on it (or if it can be Rockboxed). The slightly extra power of the C5 really comes in handy if you're a basshead and are pushing a lot of sub-bass. A customizable 10-band EQ (on a music player) can be used to _correct_ the excessive amount of midbass / lower midrange that the C5's bass-boost switch puts out. Trust me,...if you're pushing *a ton* of low-end sub-bass,...you need all the power you can get.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The C5 also can be used as a _portable charging station_ as well (with its "CHG OUT" port), whereas the A5 doesn't have that function.
  
 On the other hand, I would recommend the A5 if your music player _doesn't have_ a customizable 10-band EQ, and/or can't be Rockboxed. The A5's (and E12A's) bass-boost switch sounds a lot better than the C5's bass switch _without using an EQ_.
  
 (Both the C5's and the A5's bass switch will boost the sub-bass by 5.5-to-6 dB.)
  
 Here's a cool secret: if you have an EQ and you're changing from a C5 amp to an A5, and if you always use the bass-boost switch, then you should implement the following adjustment to your EQ bands to make the A5 sound similar:
  
 125 Hz:  +1.5 dB
 250 Hz:  +1.5 dB
 500 Hz:  +0.3 dB
  
 If you're changing from an A5 / E12A to a C5, then the proper EQ adjustment (for the bass switch) for the C5 would be...
  
 125 Hz:  -1.5 dB
 250 Hz:  -1.5 dB
 500 Hz:  -0.3 dB
  
 Anyway, I hope this helps. Happy amping!


----------



## Andykong

discoprojoe said:


> I used to use the FiiO E12A, and have heard that the A5 is exactly like the E12A. That is,...except with a total power output of *800mW* (at 32 ohms), instead of the E12A's 400mW.
> 
> Cayin overrates the C5 at 1600mW (i.e., "800mW + 800mW"), but in my experience with _extreme sub-bass EQ'ing_, I personally would rate the C5 at about *900mW* (450mW + 450 mW) total.
> 
> ...




Very interesting impression on C5 and A5/E12A. I am very interested in your conclusion that "I personally would rate the C5 at about 900mW (450mW + 450 mW) total." Did you measure the output of C5? or through subjective listening? Can you tell me what headphones has been used to determine your output rating? What about the source used in the rating? a mobile phone? a DAP with genius line out? or you are connecting to the phone out of the iPod directly?

The EQ suggestion is also very interesting, how many headphones have you been used to test this EQ setting? Are you sure the setting will be valid to everything from IEM to high impedance headphone?


----------



## DiscoProJoe

andykong said:


> Very interesting impression on C5 and A5/E12A. I am very interested in your conclusion that "I personally would rate the C5 at about 900mW (450mW + 450 mW) total." Did you measure the output of C5? or through subjective listening? Can you tell me what headphones has been used to determine your output rating? What about the source used in the rating? a mobile phone? a DAP with genius line out? or you are connecting to the phone out of the iPod directly?
> 
> The EQ suggestion is also very interesting, how many headphones have you been used to test this EQ setting? Are you sure the setting will be valid to everything from IEM to high impedance headphone?


 
  
 I didn't use any measuring equipment to determine the power output; it was just through subjective listening. I was using my V-Moda M-100 headphones with my Rockboxed iPod Classic, and while using the headphone output port on the iPod, running through the line input of the Cayin C5. (This is how I always listen.)
  
 I *don't* use the 30-pin port on the iPod (as a line-out) for listening, because this will disable the volume control on the iPod. The way I listen (with "double amping") makes no *audible* difference in the sound quality for me, nor does it affect the power output of the Cayin C5.
  
 For the EQ settings, I only used my M-100s, so I can't be sure that my "adjustment" numbers will apply to other kinds of headphones. These numbers may or may not apply to other headphones; I just haven't tested that.
  
 Anyway, if you haven't already, I'd strongly suggest that you follow *this link* to my in-depth comparison post from April 2015, comparing the E12A to the C5. Regarding the power output, here's a little excerpt from it:
  


discoprojoe said:


> But the considerable difference was in the power output.
> 
> On this song and others while turning up the volume, the C5 seemed capable of playing the bass about *50 percent louder* before amp clipping began. If you do the math, 50% louder = 1.5 times louder, and 1.5 squared = *2.25 times the power**.* 10 log 2.25 = _*3.5 dB of gain.*_
> 
> ...


 
  
 In other words, the E12A is rated at 400mW, so if the Cayin C5 has 2.25 times that amount, then that comes to 900mW for the C5. Check out that link!


----------



## ceemsc

discoprojoe said:


> ...
> 
> The way I listen (with "double amping") makes no *audible* difference in the sound quality for me, nor does it affect the power output of the Cayin C5.
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with that; people do it all the time whenever they hook their rig up to other equipment. Even line-outs use a non-adjustable amp of some sort to boost the audio from the DAC to an audible level for the power amp to work with. 

You just have to test & make sure your gain levels don't introduce clipping & that there is no channel imbalance up the audio chain.


----------



## Andykong

discoprojoe said:


> I didn't use any measuring equipment to determine the power output; it was just through subjective listening. I was using my V-Moda M-100 headphones with my Rockboxed iPod Classic, and while using the headphone output port on the iPod, running through the line input of the Cayin C5. (This is how I always listen.)
> 
> I *don't* use the 30-pin port on the iPod (as a line-out) for listening, because this will disable the volume control on the iPod. The way I listen (with "double amping") makes no *audible* difference in the sound quality for me, nor does it affect the power output of the Cayin C5.
> 
> ...




Yes, I have read the link before, but since you didn't specify the detail of your testing/audition at your post, so I need to clarify the issues. 

If you are not using any measurement tools, and is "rating" an amplifier with subjective experience, then your experience will be affected by the gears (especially the headphone) you used. If your original statement has included V-Moda M-100 as reference and do not generalize as a broadly applicable standard , it will make more sense. 

The V-mode M100 is a high sensitivity low impedance headphone headphone (103 dB @ 1kHz 1mW, 32ohm), based on my personal experience and numerous reviewers, it is easy to drive, smartphone friendly and doesn’t need an amplifier to sound good. While I consider M100 as a fun, excited and interesting headphone, I don't think this is a good reference tool on "rating" of output power of headphone amplifier, especially if you want to generalize your finding. Your personal experience will certainly be very different if you were to use a low sensitivity Fostex T50RP (50 ohm, 92dB (at 1kHz, 1mW)) or a high impedance Sennheiser HD 650 (300ohm, 112dB/mW).

If you specify your power rating observation are relevant to certain (or one particular) headphone, I certainly think that is a valid observation and applause for your sharing. However if you want to generalize your power rating as our general product characteristic, I would certainly challenger the validity of your opinion. 

In addition, you are implying that if the source equipment has 10 bands EQ feature, then after your proposed EQ setting, you can change the A5 to sound like C5, with or without bass boost. If this is an EQ setting that were only relevant for rockboxed ipod and M100, I'll certainly welcome your contribution , but if you were to generalize your opinion, I would like to highlight several problems such as:

 Not all DAP/smarthpone with EQ sounds the same
 If you change the source or the headphone, it might not necessary be possible to stimulate the sound signature of another amplifier through "simple" EQ setting.
 You selected a basshead headphone, that will limit the validity of your observation when you want to generalize your opinion.

Regarding the Vmoda M100, I would like to quote the comment from Innerfidelity as follow:


> The V-Moda M-100 has dramatically emphasized bass, nominally up about 8-9dB over the mid-range. That's a lot of bass, and it starts to kick in from 400Hz to 200Hz. I would have preferred the bass boost to happen about 100Hz lower. For acoustic music and smooth Jazz like Foreplay or Dave Grusin, this upper bass/low mids accentuation is a bit too thick.
> 
> I'd call the treble "sparkly." It's nice and present, without being strident or harsh. It's a bit unnatural though, and lacks extension in the highest octave. The thing is, it works with pop and streaming sources where loudness wars and compressions of all kinds can conspire to make a mess of the treble. The M-100 is wonderfully forgiving here. Assuming you're looking for a fun, bass-rich headphone, I think you'll be quite happy with the treble here. Again, if you're looking for air and transparency, look elsewhere.


----------



## Andykong

ceemsc said:


> Nothing wrong with that; people do it all the time whenever they hook their rig up to other equipment. Even line-outs use a non-adjustable amp of some sort to boost the audio from the DAC to an audible level for the power amp to work with.
> 
> You just have to test & make sure your gain levels don't introduce clipping & that there is no channel imbalance up the audio chain.




The issue is not double amping. Please read the statement again:



> I don't use the 30-pin port on the iPod (as a line-out) for listening, because this will disable the volume control on the iPod. The way I listen (with "double amping") makes no audible difference in the sound quality for me, *[COLOR=FF00AA]nor does it affect the power output of the Cayin C5.[/COLOR]*




Is it truely the case? The output of the first stage amplifier (ipod in this case) has no implication on the "perceived" output power of second stage amplifier (C5 in this case)?


----------



## ceemsc

andykong said:


> The issue is not double amping. Please read the statement again:
> 
> Is it truely the case? The output of the first stage amplifier (ipod in this case) has no implication on the "perceived" output power of second stage amplifier (C5 in this case)?




I cannot comment on the effect on the C5 but using the 30 pin lineout on the iPod bypasses the iPod's headphone amplifier so the chain is now : AAC -> Ipod DAC -> C5 Amp -> Headphones...


----------



## Andykong

ceemsc said:


> I cannot comment on the effect on the C5 but using the 30 pin lineout on the iPod bypasses the iPod's headphone amplifier so the chain is now : AAC -> Ipod DAC -> C5 Amp -> Headphones...




ipod DAC? Not familiar with that, but this is certainly a feasible setup, especially if your headphone required more power then the iPod can handle directly, this will make a lot of sense.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

andykong said:


> Yes, I have read the link before, but since you didn't specify the detail of your testing/audition at your post, so I need to clarify the issues.
> 
> If you are not using any measurement tools, and is "rating" an amplifier with subjective experience, then your experience will be affected by the gears (especially the headphone) you used. If your original statement has included V-Moda M-100 as reference and do not generalize as a broadly applicable standard , it will make more sense.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I'll have to concur here. From now on when talking about this, I'll be sure and specify that this is with my Rockboxed iPod Classic and V-Moda M-100 headphones, and that my numbers may or may not translate to other kinds of headphones or equipment.
  
 Humorously, if you follow that link (to the post from April 2015), I talk about how I went to my local hi-fi shop, and made the drivers on the Sennheiser HD 650 _bottom out with the beat_ with my EQ presets and Cayin C5 amp, but the FiiO E12A didn't quite have enough power to make that happen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So, with the HD 650, I was _unable_ to gauge the difference in power output between the E12A vs. the C5.  Oh well....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, as for Innerfidelity's comments about the M-100, and about its drawback of having bloated upper midbass / lower midrange, that's where *DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets* come to the rescue!  Most of these presets have *a big dip* in the midbass and lower-midrange frequencies to _counteract_ all the bass boosts combined in the system:
  
 1. From the Rockbox-firmware bass-boost feature of +12 dB (which is separate from the equalizer and can be combined with it)
 2. From the Cayin C5 bass boost switch, which adds about 5.5 dB of bass
 3. From the natural bass-boosted sound signature of the V-Moda M-100 headphones (with the bass boosted by about 8 dB)
  
 So these EQ presets _take out_ the extra midbass from the all those bass boosts, and continue to _further boost_ the low-end sub-bass _on top of_ all the bass boosts combined.  With this, I'm able to make my M-100s put out...not only...*throbbing* sub-bass, _but an amazing soundstage and awesome musical detail in the mids and highs as well._
  
 None of the "audiophile" types of headphones that I've heard at my local hi-fi shop...have as much _sub-bass sensitivity_ as the M-100. In other words, I can't play them as loud and with as much sub-bass as my M-100s without getting amp clipping (from my Cayin C5), or without getting driver distortion, or without the drivers bottoming out with the beat.
  
 And as for the treble (i.e., the highs), I definitely prefer it on the M-100. I can crank up the M-100 without the treble hurting my ears, and it still sounds nice and crisp. By contrast, the HD 650's treble sounds a bit recessed.
  
 Anyway, perhaps you or some of your colleagues can come to the New York spring meetup in June 2017 and hear what I've got with my extreme EQ presets. You may be very pleasantly surprised at how it sounds.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

ceemsc said:


> I cannot comment on the effect on the C5 but using the 30 pin lineout on the iPod bypasses the iPod's headphone amplifier so the chain is now : AAC -> Ipod DAC -> C5 Amp -> Headphones...


 
  
 I think an iPod Classic with the original Apple firmware can put out a digital signal through the 30-pin port, running out to an external DAC/amp. But I don't believe that a Rockboxed iPod will put out a digital signal through the 30-pin port, running to an external DAC/amp -- just an analog line-out signal.
  
 Of course, when plugging a Rockboxed iPod into a PC (from the 30-pin port to USB), this will disable all analog outputs on the iPod, and all its screen functions. (Your PC can then read and transfer files digitally.)


----------



## Andykong

*[COLOR=FF00AA]Merry Christmas[/COLOR]*​
On behalf of Cayin, I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year. I know we are always busy this holiday season, especially when Christmas is not a public holiday in Mainland China , but I want to take the time to wish you and yours, happy holidays. This is a special day for family and friends, there isn't anything can't wait until tomorrow, so relax and hug your beloveds around you, play some music, and enjoy the moment together.

I just had a wonderful Christmas dinner with my family. We were a bit late this year as my niece just arrived from LA this morning, but family is always worth waiting for, and good music will make the dinner ever more involving and pleasant. This is one of the playlist that I appreciated during the holiday season and I want to share this with you. 




NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

How exactly do I setup my cayin c5 amp/dac with my galaxy s5? Is there a certain order in which I have to plug in the otg to my android then my the headphones? I've got it to work a couple times since it got it a couple days ago but usually when I try to use the amp with my hd600 am galaxy s5 it sounds really distorted, I think there I's agony certain order to set it up but don't know what it is please help.


----------



## BeBop Lives

sennheiser yo said:


> How exactly do I setup my cayin c5 amp/dac with my galaxy s5? Is there a certain order in which I have to plug in the otg to my android then my the headphones? I've got it to work a couple times since it got it a couple days ago but usually when I try to use the amp with my hd600 am galaxy s5 it sounds really distorted, I think there I's agony certain order to set it up but don't know what it is please help.


 

_Yes, run S5 headphone line out to C5 line in.  Headphone out from C5 to your hd600.  Set Galaxy volume at 3/4 to start and after turning on C5 raise its volume only slightly so as not to ruin your hearing. There could be a problem with using your S5 but you wont know until you try this.  Further, set C5 gain to High, and leave the bass out to start._


----------



## m usicguy

Break in question,
  
 I think i read here in the 144 pages that cayin does not recommend running the amp while charging?  Is this correct or can you do this.  Id love to leave it on a charger and get 100+ hours on it before i listen.
  
 musicguy


----------



## teston

m usicguy said:


> Break in question,
> 
> I think i read here in the 144 pages that cayin does not recommend running the amp while charging?  Is this correct or can you do this.  Id love to leave it on a charger and get 100+ hours on it before i listen.
> 
> musicguy


 
 In the manual, they don't recommend charging the cayin C5 and used the C5 as power bank to charge other devices at the same time. They don't mention about charging it while used with other features like amp (or dac with dac edition) so it will be fine.


----------



## BeBop Lives

teston said:


> In the manual, they don't recommend charging the cayin C5 and used the C5 as power bank to charge other devices at the same time. They don't mention about charging it while used with other features like amp (or dac with dac edition) so it will be fine.


 
_I got into the habit of never playing anything while charging.  It just seems to work out better that way. _


----------



## m usicguy

Anybody have a recommended time for burn in or their experience?
  
 Anybody know what range the bass boast actually is?
  
 musicguy


----------



## Andykong

sennheiser yo said:


> How exactly do I setup my cayin c5 amp/dac with my galaxy s5? Is there a certain order in which I have to plug in the otg to my android then my the headphones? I've got it to work a couple times since it got it a couple days ago but usually when I try to use the amp with my hd600 am galaxy s5 it sounds really distorted, I think there I's agony certain order to set it up but don't know what it is please help.




Are you referring to C5 headphone amp. or C5DAC Dac/Amp? Click here if you are referring to the C5DAC because this is C5 discussion thread.

Android OTG should work like plug and play, the normal procedures should be:

 Turn off C5DAC, connect to Android device (please make sure you are using an OTG cable for the connection)
 Turn on C5DAC
 Start playback at mobile phone

The headphone can plug into C5DAC anytime, it doesn't affect the connection. Please make sure your USB cable is connect to the DAC input USB port, and have switched to DAC rather then charging.


----------



## Andykong

m usicguy said:


> Break in question,
> 
> I think i read here in the 144 pages that cayin does not recommend running the amp while charging?  Is this correct or can you do this.  Id love to leave it on a charger and get 100+ hours on it before i listen.
> 
> musicguy







teston said:


> In the manual, they don't recommend charging the cayin C5 and used the C5 as power bank to charge other devices at the same time. They don't mention about charging it while used with other features like amp (or dac with dac edition) so it will be fine.




We do not recommend charging and listen to the amp at the same time because the power circuit will operate at a higher capacity during charging and generate some interference to the audio circuit and will affect your listening experience. It is safe to do this and will not damage your amplifier or headphone, so if you were to leave in on a charger for burn-in, you sure can do that！


----------



## m usicguy

@Andykong
  
 I totally understand not trying to burn in a device and charge at the same time.   For sound quality. 
  
 My question is?
  
 Can I play the amp while charging.  I would never listen during this period.  Im more worried about damaging the amp.   I just want 300-400 hours before i use it alone.  
  
 When ever i buy new stuff.  i just play it,  never listen. Until i get about 2 weeks on the device. 
  
  
 Even after one battery drain.  You guys have made a great amp.  Beats my oppo headphone wise.  Im running my iphone,  OPPO 2 dac into cayin c5.
  
 Sound awesome   triple stack fun
  
 musicguy


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Quote:


andykong said:


> We do not recommend charging and listen to the amp at the same time because the power circuit will operate at a higher capacity during charging and generate some interference to the audio circuit and will affect your listening experience. It is safe to do this and will not damage your amplifier or headphone, so if you were to leave in on a charger for burn-in, you sure can do that！


 
  
 I charge it while it's hooked up to my desktop stereo while playing it, and do this all the time. No problems whatsoever. Occasionally at home, I'll charge it and my iPod Classic (with separate USB wall-plug chargers for each device) while cranking it up with my headphones at the same time, and I can't notice any extra noise or distortion. Again, no problems at all.
  
 But I _always_ make sure the Cayin C5 is turned off when first plugging it into the charger, then I turn the amp back on after it starts charging if I want to play music through it.
  
  


teston said:


> In the manual, they don't recommend charging the cayin C5 and used the C5 as power bank to charge other devices at the same time. They don't mention about charging it while used with other features like amp (or dac with dac edition) so it will be fine.


 
  
 Glad you mentioned this. I haven't tried doing that, yet, but was wondering if it would be a good idea to use my 2nd Cayin C5 to charge my 1st Cayin C5 -- while using my 1st Cayin C5 to charge my iPod Classic at the same time. Maybe that'll mess up my 1st Cayin C5 amp if I try that, so I'd better not. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## teston

discoprojoe said:


> Quote:
> 
> Glad you mentioned this. I haven't tried doing that, yet, but was wondering if it would be a good idea to use my 2nd Cayin C5 to charge my 1st Cayin C5 -- while using my 1st Cayin C5 to charge my iPod Classic at the same time. Maybe that'll mess up my 1st Cayin C5 amp if I try that, so I'd better not. Any thoughts on this?



Since the output of cayin c5 is not that powerful (<= 1A) I think that the amp section of the first one is not affected, just that the battery life cycle is reduced. If you can replace the battery when it's dead then I see no problem here. This is just my thoughts so take it as a grain of salt.
Also, I think you should use other power bank instead of your C5 to charge your devices. My suggestion is xiaomi 10000mah 2nd gen or pro as its size is perfectly match the C5. These will make a great on the go portable stack imo.


----------



## Andykong

m usicguy said:


> @Andykong
> 
> 
> I totally understand not trying to burn in a device and charge at the same time.   For sound quality.
> ...




Yes, you can play the amp while charging, especially when you are not listening while charging. As I said previously, it is safe to do that, but might not offer the best listening experience.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

teston said:


> Since the output of cayin c5 is not that powerful (<= 1A) I think that the amp section of the first one is not affected, just that the battery life cycle is reduced. If you can replace the battery when it's dead then I see no problem here. This is just my thoughts so take it as a grain of salt.
> Also, I think you should use other power bank instead of your C5 to charge your devices. My suggestion is xiaomi 10000mah 2nd gen or pro as its size is perfectly match the C5. These will make a great on the go portable stack imo.


 
  
 I just now checked the C5 manual, and it says the "CHG OUT" port puts out 5V and 1A. This is more than enough for my iPod Classic, which only takes in about 0.5A when charging. (The C5, on the other hand, ideally needs 2A when receiving a charge.)
  
 It's only on rare occasions when I'll even need to use my 2nd Cayin C5 as a portable charging station, though. And if I need to use it that way, it'll probably just be for charging my iPod.
  
 But, of course, I'll _never_ try to charge my devices in series as described in my last post!


----------



## Madcat207

Well, late to the party, but just ordered a C5 after finally getting fed up with my Fiio E12.  The damn thing may as well be a radio receiver - put it anywhere near my V20, and it beeps like a mouse typing morse code. Hopefully the C5 actually has shielding - i am planning on using it as an amp for my V20...  fingers crossed.


----------



## Andykong

madcat207 said:


> Well, late to the party, but just ordered a C5 after finally getting fed up with my Fiio E12.  The damn thing may as well be a radio receiver - put it anywhere near my V20, and it beeps like a mouse typing morse code. Hopefully the C5 actually has shielding - i am planning on using it as an amp for my V20...  fingers crossed.




If you are connecting to V20, why not consider our C5DAC instead? not as powerful, but it will connect to your V20 digitally. The digital output from V20 via USB OTG should be a lot cleaner then using the headphone output V20 directly.


----------



## Madcat207

andykong said:


> If you are connecting to V20, why not consider our C5DAC instead? not as powerful, but it will connect to your V20 digitally. The digital output from V20 via USB OTG should be a lot cleaner then using the headphone output V20 directly.


 
 Admittedly, i am quite happy with the sound quality from the V20 itself, but did need some added oomf to drive my LCD-2 and HD-650 around the house.  I am actually very happy to say that in the few hours i have been listening tonight (i love amazon same day BTW), that the AMP far and away is better than my E12.  I am floored by the sounds i am hearing, and am equally happy to say that the C5 is properly shielded (piggybacking my V20 produces no noticeable problems - again, my E12 would buzz and hum like mad even without the aux connection; just proximity would distort it..).
  
 Again, i am more than happy witht he purchase, and i feel this is a great combo actually. the amp piggybacks very well; nice accessible controls, reasonable size.. one more happy customer.


----------



## Andykong

madcat207 said:


> Admittedly, i am quite happy with the sound quality from the V20 itself, but did need some added oomf to drive my LCD-2 and HD-650 around the house.  I am actually very happy to say that in the few hours i have been listening tonight (i love amazon same day BTW), that the AMP far and away is better than my E12.  I am floored by the sounds i am hearing, and am equally happy to say that the C5 is properly shielded (piggybacking my V20 produces no noticeable problems - again, my E12 would buzz and hum like mad even without the aux connection; just proximity would distort it..).
> 
> Again, i am more than happy witht he purchase, and i feel this is a great combo actually. the amp piggybacks very well; nice accessible controls, reasonable size.. one more happy customer.


 

If you are driving LCD-22 and HD650, then you make the right choice, C5DAC does not have enough juice to handle LCD-2, HD-650 is OK but C5 definitely can drive HD650 better then C5DAC.

The LCD-2 is not really portable-friendly, I am glad that you like the C5 pairing with it. I have tried C5 with several over-ear headphones, including HD650 and Beyer T1, but haven't paired it with anything as heavy loaded as LCD-2.


----------



## Rish732

Madcat207 Andykong
I've been using the C5 amp and the C5 amp/dac with the LCD 3 (non fazor) and have used it in the past with the hd650. I've found that the amp definitely handles the LCD series admirably. The DAC is fine but not as much bass extension and power. 

I also sometimes use the bass boost on some anemic mixes. The bass boost does have a very slight bleed in the mids but I prefer it on some thinner or more sibilant tracks. I felt it paired nicely with the hd650 when I didn't have access to my tube amp. 

 My source is nearly exclusively Tidal hifi streaming. So 44/16 flac stream. I've played with higher but rates and DSD but find the diminishing returns and file sizes a pain for what I like to listen to. 

*For the Amp *
I use the hifimediy sabre 9018 DAC with the C5 amp and find the combination nearly matches my home setup. The soundstage and the bass are fantastic on power hungry headphones and I oftentimes don't have to use high gain. 

My home setup is evolving for planars but I have a Cavalli Liquid Carbon and a Gustard x12 DAC and I found the sound quality of the sabre DAC and the C5 has nearly 90-95% of my preferred sound signature. Detailed, with great bass extension and a liquid sound. 
I use a small bravo v2 with psvane tubes for some dynamic headphones when I want to take the edge off of them and that combo worked wonders on the hd650 from my recollection. I sold my hd650 when I got my hd800. 

Solid state Amp wise the Cavalli Liquid Carbon sounds warmer and more intimate, and to be honest more relaxed. And I'm debating on whether to keep it since the C5 amp and my sabre DAC honestly take care of most of my needs. It really depends on your preference. 

The *C5 DAC/Amp combo * on the other hand is about 80-85% of my preferred sound signature. It doesn't quite have the same resolving power in the details or soundstage or raw power of my Sabre DAC and C5 amp combo but it's no slouch. It is a great all in one solution and one I use when the C5 amp is charging. 

Hope that helps !


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

What is the correct order to connect the phone to the c5 to the otg cable? When I dont connect it together the right way it is all distorted sounding


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

Someone help please


----------



## teston

rish732 said:


> @Madcat207 @Andykong
> I've been using the C5 amp and the C5 amp/dac with the LCD 3 (non fazor) and have used it in the past with the hd650. I've found that the amp definitely handles the LCD series admirably. The DAC is fine but not as much bass extension and power.
> 
> I also sometimes use the bass boost on some anemic mixes. The bass boost does have a very slight bleed in the mids but I prefer it on some thinner or more sibilant tracks. I felt it paired nicely with the hd650 when I didn't have access to my tube amp.
> ...


 
 Nice. Do you notice any differences between the Cayin C5 and the amp section of the Cayin C5 DAC/Amp? (Using the same DAC such as Sabre DAC)


----------



## teston

sennheiser yo said:


> What is the correct order to connect the phone to the c5 to the otg cable? When I dont connect it together the right way it is all distorted sounding


 
 That's weird! No matter what order I connect, it works fine for me


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

teston said:


> That's weird! No matter what order I connect, it works fine for me



What order do you connect it?


----------



## toughnut

Not sure if you are talking about OTG cable (with C5 amp/dac) or interconnector jack (with C5 amp).

For interconnector jack, make sure you push in all the way as the jack might be stiff when new. If don't fit all the way, it will crackle or sound imbalance.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

toughnut said:


> Not sure if you are talking about OTG cable (with C5 amp/dac) or interconnector jack (with C5 amp).
> 
> For interconnector jack, make sure you push in all the way as the jack might be stiff when new. If don't fit all the way, it will crackle or sound imbalance.



I'm talking about using the c5 amp/dac with my galaxy s5 using an otg cable


----------



## toughnut

Try another OTG cable or try the same OTG cable with PC and check both end to see which end work. Shouldn't be more than 2 permutation.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

toughnut said:


> Try another OTG cable or try the same OTG cable with PC and check both end to see which end work. Shouldn't be more than 2 permutation.



I'll try rn and tell you the results


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

toughnut said:


> Try another OTG cable or try the same OTG cable with PC and check both end to see which end work. Shouldn't be more than 2 permutation.



Still distorted heavily. Exactly when should I plug in the OTG to everything


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

toughnut said:


> Try another OTG cable or try the same OTG cable with PC and check both end to see which end work. Shouldn't be more than 2 permutation.



It worked when I unplugged the otg cable from the amp and plugged it back in while music was playing for some reason .


----------



## thelonious58

peter123 said:


> I posted this in the Asian/Chinese threa but though it would be natural to post here as well.
> 
> Since yesterday I've spent all the time I've manged to compare my new Cayin C5 with Topping NX-1 and FiiO E12.
> 
> ...


 
 Very interesting and helpful review. I also have the NX-1 and am using it with my ipod classic LO via Fiio LOD L9 with, wait for it, the ever so hard to drive AKG K612 - and on high gain it works very well. When i tried the C5 instead of the NX-1 the sound was obviously louder, possible to use low gain on the C5, and fuller/warmer, but to my ears too, hardly night and day.
 Have I got tin ears?


----------



## Rish732

teston

The C5 DAC in amp only mode has ever so slightly less power. I tried it with my sabre DAC and the diffeeence was there. I find the bass and definition clearer and more pleasing on the C5 amp only. The DAC/amp is a worthy b choice if you want an all in one but the C5 amp with a good DAC beats it in marked and discernible ways - power, bass response, slam, clarity and details. The difference is like 10% but if you have the budget for a separate DAC then the C5 amp is worth it.


----------



## teston

rish732 said:


> @teston
> 
> The C5 DAC in amp only mode has ever so slightly less power. I tried it with my sabre DAC and the diffeeence was there. I find the bass and definition clearer and more pleasing on the C5 amp only. The DAC/amp is a worthy b choice if you want an all in one but the C5 amp with a good DAC beats it in marked and discernible ways - power, bass response, slam, clarity and details. The difference is like 10% but if you have the budget for a separate DAC then the C5 amp is worth it.


 
 Thank you very much. I want it flexible so I bought the C5 DAC/Amp to pair with my smartphone on the go and pair with my DAC for home use, but still wandering if its amp is match with the C5 Amp version. If its differences is not that big then I don't have to look back on this


----------



## BeBop Lives

teston said:


> Thank you very much. I want it flexible so I bought the C5 DAC/Amp to pair with my smartphone on the go and pair with my DAC for home use, but still wandering if its amp is match with the C5 Amp version. If its differences is not that big then I don't have to look back on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To my ears, overkill with a cell phone.  Best suited to a seperate DAP.


----------



## teston

bebop lives said:


> To my ears, overkill with a cell phone.  Best suited to a seperate DAP.


 
 lol, what do you mean by "overkill"? I find it quite convenient to used it as DAC/Amp when pairing with smartphone.
 I don't have any DAPs with proper line output to used it as Amp.


----------



## BeBop Lives

teston said:


> lol, what do you mean by "overkill"? I find it quite convenient to used it as DAC/Amp when pairing with smartphone.
> I don't have any DAPs with proper line output to used it as Amp.


 

 First, the C5 is a big unit with lots of power.  I would use it from headphone out jack on your cell phone to the in on the C5.  Then try your setting Gain on Low.  Like I said, I don't believe Cayin designed this unit to be used with a cell phone.  Therefore, overkill.


----------



## CoFire

bebop lives said:


> First, the C5 is a big unit with lots of power.  I would use it from headphone out jack on your cell phone to the in on the C5.  Then try your setting Gain on Low.  Like I said, I don't believe Cayin designed this unit to be used with a cell phone.  Therefore, overkill.




What would be the purposed application from your standpoint?


----------



## Madcat207

bebop lives said:


> First, the C5 is a big unit with lots of power.  I would use it from headphone out jack on your cell phone to the in on the C5.  Then try your setting Gain on Low.  Like I said, I don't believe Cayin designed this unit to be used with a cell phone.  Therefore, overkill.


 

 Again, that makes no sense.  it piggy backs very well to my v20, and my v20 has an excellent DAC.. why not pair it with a good phone and have an excellent mobile rig?


----------



## BeBop Lives

_Whatever works for you.  Enjoy!_


----------



## Madcat207

bebop lives said:


> _Whatever works for you.  Enjoy!_


 
 Thankfully, since i have an open mind, i am quite thoroughly enjoying my setup, thank you!  Likewise, from reading this thread, i can see that plenty of other people are as well; its amazing what happens when an open mind gives something a chance.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac


----------



## peter123

sennheiser yo said:


> when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac




Probably better to try here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/768094/new-portable-cayin-spark-c5-dac-amp-released-may-2015


----------



## vapman

sennheiser yo said:


> when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac


 
 I used to have a C5 that did this, but was the amp version not the amp/dac one. It ended up going back to Cayin and the Amazon store who sold me mine sent along a replacement. I've had 4 C5's and only one ever had this cutting out issue. Never figured out the cause of it.


----------



## amigomatt

sennheiser yo said:


> when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac


Have you tried keeping the screen active? I found my HRT Microstreamer coming out of my Galaxy Note 4 would start skippin/popping when the screen automatically dimmed. It turned out to be a very annoying Android glitch whereby the CPU gets underclocked when the phone goes into locked mode, rendering it unable to drive the DAC sufficiently to play music continuously. I heard they may have addressed it in later models and Android versions but I'm not absolutely sure about that as I'm on an S7 Edge now so it might be worth looking into. Some folks ended up keeping the screen on permanently on lowest brightness as a workaround but we all know that's not ideal for various reasons.


----------



## toughnut

vapman said:


> I used to have a C5 that did this, but was the amp version not the amp/dac one. It ended up going back to Cayin and the Amazon store who sold me mine sent along a replacement. I've had 4 C5's and only one ever had this cutting out issue. Never figured out the cause of it.


 
 Why do you need 4 C5?? Quad amping?


----------



## vapman

toughnut said:


> Why do you need 4 C5?? Quad amping?


 
 LOL  not all at the same time of course. Had them at different points. First I had a gold one, then i wanted a black so i sold it, got a black one, that broke so i got a warranty replacement, sold it to try another amp, didn't like the other as much, bought it again. No c5 right now but in my future again possibly.


----------



## toughnut

That's a long journey mate


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

amigomatt said:


> Have you tried keeping the screen active? I found my HRT Microstreamer coming out of my Galaxy Note 4 would start skippin/popping when the screen automatically dimmed. It turned out to be a very annoying Android glitch whereby the CPU gets underclocked when the phone goes into locked mode, rendering it unable to drive the DAC sufficiently to play music continuously. I heard they may have addressed it in later models and Android versions but I'm not absolutely sure about that as I'm on an S7 Edge now so it might be worth looking into. Some folks ended up keeping the screen on permanently on lowest brightness as a workaround but we all know that's not ideal for various reasons.



I tried keeping my phone from being locked and it fixed the problem. I set my screen off timer at the highest on my s5 ehich is 10 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## vloh

Hi All,
  
 There is a Massdrop on this unit. I am thinking to getting a DAC/Amp setup for my iphone 7plus to drive a MSUR650. Do you think this will do the job for a newbie?
  
 VL.


----------



## Sennheiser Yo

vloh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is a Massdrop on this unit. I am thinking to getting a DAC/Amp setup for my iphone 7plus to drive a MSUR650. Do you think this will do the job for a newbie?
> 
> VL.



That is a great deal, I have a c5 amp/dac that I use with my Sennheiser HD600's and Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 ohm. It drives them both with plenty of power to Spair.the sound is great, neutral to slightly warm but it's definitely not bright. The bass boost function works very well with my headphones, I use it with rap usually and it gives the bass just enough more power and does not bleed into the mids at all. It lasts a while on a full battery, I haven't timed exactly how long though. I hope this helped!


----------



## teston

Hi guys, there is something I want to know.
 I have a Stoner Acoustics UD125 with line output at 4.88 Vrms. When I feed the cayin C5 dac with UD125 at maximum volume (line out) then it cause some clipping and distortion. This do not  happen with the JDSLabs cMoyBB. When I lower the output volume of the UD125 (not line out level anymore) then the clipping disappear. I tried my laptop at max volume and it's totally fine.
Is the c5 dac struggled with high power input swing like 4.88 Vrms?
@Andykong


----------



## vloh

sennheiser yo said:


> That is a great deal, I have a c5 amp/dac that I use with my Sennheiser HD600's and Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 ohm. It drives them both with plenty of power to Spair.the sound is great, neutral to slightly warm but it's definitely not bright. The bass boost function works very well with my headphones, I use it with rap usually and it gives the bass just enough more power and does not bleed into the mids at all. It lasts a while on a full battery, I haven't timed exactly how long though. I hope this helped!


 

 S. Yo, Thank you for the advice. Will join the drop.
  
 VL.


----------



## Andykong

bebop lives said:


> First, the C5 is a big unit with lots of power.  I would use it from headphone out jack on your cell phone to the in on the C5.  Then try your setting Gain on Low.  Like I said, I don't believe Cayin designed this unit to be used with a cell phone.  Therefore, overkill.







madcat207 said:


> Thankfully, since i have an open mind, i am quite thoroughly enjoying my setup, thank you!  Likewise, from reading this thread, i can see that plenty of other people are as well; its amazing what happens when an open mind gives something a chance.




The initial design of C5 was to accept a line out signal as input, from official standpoint, we do not recommend using phone out as the source for C5 because of two reasons:

(1) Line out is limited to 2Vrms or below, but phone out is unlimited, it can be anything between 2Vrms to 15Vrms, 
(2) Most, but not all, phone out will involve analogue amplification (esp. voltage amplification) and volume control and the distortion level is significantly higher then Line out. 

We received a lot of inquiries regarding using C5 with mobile phone and that's why we have introduced the C5DAC for mobile phone connection. We believe C5DAC is a more suitable companion to mobile phone users, and given the mobile application background, we have take the advice from C5 users and scaled down the output of C5DAC to match with latest IEM trends.

While we have our design assumptions, Cayin has no intention to limit how the products will be used by our customers. We have to aware that C5 and C5DAC was launched before the latest Hi-Fi mobile phone products, so we can't exclude the possibility of a good mobile setup with a modern mobile phone feeding C5 directly. From technical standpoint, we'll advice users to turn down the volume of your mobile phone and let the C5 pick up a clean audio signal so that it can function at its best. In my experience, while this is device dependent, there should be a sweat spot between 50 to 80 (out of 100) in your mobile's phone out,try out different setting and see if you can find the ideal setting for your personal system.


----------



## Andykong

vloh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is a Massdrop on this unit. I am thinking to getting a DAC/Amp setup for my iphone 7plus to drive a MSUR650. Do you think this will do the job for a newbie?
> 
> VL.







vloh said:


> S. Yo, Thank you for the advice. Will join the drop.
> 
> VL.




Thank you for joining this drop. The drop was limited to 25 units and it ends very quickly, the response is way beyond our anticipation. We have learned our lesson and will work with Massdrop closely in the future.


----------



## PsiCore

@Andykong - I have an issue with my unit.
 Recently, when powering it up (spinning the wheel from off to whatever) it doesn't react. I need to tap hardly on top of the shell (somewhere in the middle below the Cayin sign) and than it starts. After that everything's working fine (can power off/on again), until next day, when the fun with tapping begins again.
  
 Any idea if this is something that can be fixed easily or do I need to buy another unit (out of warranty already)?


----------



## DaNkO7

Does somebody have a frequency Response chart of the Bass on/off on the device?


----------



## KookaBurrra

thomas cayin said:


>


----------



## JazzVinyl

I love my Cayin C5 - it makes my Chi-Fi IEM's sound like a million bucks.

Would not trade it for love nor money. 



.


----------



## Bluewave

Anyone know how this compares to the Fiio A5?  I'll be using them to drive a pair of T50RPs. I found the soundstage to be a bit squished using another Fiio amp, so a bit hesitant to jump on the a5, though that amp was underpowered for the t50s.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

bluewave said:


> Anyone know how this compares to the Fiio A5?  I'll be using them to drive a pair of T50RPs. I found the soundstage to be a bit squished using another Fiio amp, so a bit hesitant to jump on the a5, though that amp was underpowered for the t50s.


 Confused A3 and A5 so oops.


----------



## MrNick

Hello cayin c5'ers,
I recently purchased a c5 to pair with my fiio x1 and ibasso IT03. I think it was a little unnecessary but it was suggested it would improve the soundstage and general note "weight."

If anyone has the time:

-What are some general considerations to take as far as amping goes? I don't want to blow out the drivers in my little iems and this is a powerful amp. 
-I understand the basics of amping, but can someone explain why I would ever go between high and low gain? Should I ever with iems with this amp? 

Thank you


----------



## skingg

mrnick said:


> Hello cayin c5'ers,
> I recently purchased a c5 to pair with my fiio x1 and ibasso IT03. I think it was a little unnecessary but it was suggested it would improve the soundstage and general note "weight."
> 
> If anyone has the time:
> ...


 
 I have a pair of Shure 535SE which I've tried with my C5 and while it does improve everything that is great about the 535s, iems generally do not require amping. As such, if you are paring your iems with the Cayin, just be sure to always leave the gain in low, play a song to check the volume before inserting the monitors into your ears. You will be quicker to blow your eardrums out than your drivers if you aren't careful. You might also want to leave high gain switch alone as they are only required if you have higher impedance headphones such as the Sennheiser HD6xx or the AKG 7xx.


----------



## MrNick

skingg said:


> I have a pair of Shure 535SE which I've tried with my C5 and while it does improve everything that is great about the 535s, iems generally do not require amping. As such, if you are paring your iems with the Cayin, just be sure to always leave the gain in low, play a song to check the volume before inserting the monitors into your ears. You will be quicker to blow your eardrums out than your drivers if you aren't careful. You might also want to leave high gain switch alone as they are only required if you have higher impedance headphones such as the Sennheiser HD6xx or the AKG 7xx.



This is much appreciated, thanks! Does the cayin c5 produce the effect I'm looking for in your se535 (larger soundstage, thicker note presence, etc...)? I have never used an amp so I am a bit interested in this new toy.


----------



## Mal Waldron

Hi, friends. I want to improve the volume knob of C5. Any sugest for a good one? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Andykong

mrnick said:


> Hello cayin c5'ers,
> I recently purchased a c5 to pair with my fiio x1 and ibasso IT03. I think it was a little unnecessary but it was suggested it would improve the soundstage and general note "weight."
> 
> If anyone has the time:
> ...




I am not familiar with IT03, heard it briefly at CanJam RMAF and I feel the bass is a bit overwhelmed according to my personal preference. I probably will hesitate to pair with IT03 because the system will lean towards bass heavy, but if this is your preferred music presentation, that could be a good option for you. The bass boost of C5 is definitely a star feature, it has been well received by a lot of HeadFier, possibly one of the best implementation in this class of portable headphone amplifier.

I wouldn't worry about blowing out the drivers of your IEMs, stick with low gain and keep a habit to always turn the volume of C5 to zero before you switch it off, this is especially important if you have more then one pair of headphone/IEM in your collection.


----------



## MrNick

[quote name="skingg" url="/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house/2205




andykong said:


> I am not familiar with IT03, heard it briefly at CanJam RMAF and I feel the bass is a bit overwhelmed according to my personal preference. I probably will hesitate to pair with IT03 because the system will lean towards bass heavy, but if this is your preferred music presentation, that could be a good option for you. The bass boost of C5 is definitely a star feature, it has been well received by a lot of HeadFier, possibly one of the best implementation in this class of portable headphone amplifier.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about blowing out the drivers of your IEMs, stick with low gain and keep a habit to always turn the volume of C5 to zero before you switch it off, this is especially important if you have more then one pair of headphone/IEM in your collection.



This is very helpful, thank you. The IT03 is a tad elevated in the subbass region but lacks a certain "warmth" and "thickness" to the mids. I'm hoping the cayin can help with that. I can definitely see it going too bassy with a bass boost but I'm excited to see what happens with it when it arrives.


----------



## MrNick

C5 just came in from a fellow head-fi user. My newbie setup goes fiio x1=>C5=>ibasso it03. I use FLAC and wav files with varying quality. C5 thickened up the sound in general, increased note weight, and widened the soundstage. The bass boost is way too much for me. Very happy so far with my purchase.


----------



## Andykong

mrnick said:


> C5 just came in from a fellow head-fi user. My newbie setup goes fiio x1=>C5=>ibasso it03. I use FLAC and wav files with varying quality. C5 thickened up the sound in general, increased note weight, and widened the soundstage. The bass boost is way too much for me. Very happy so far with my purchase.




I also doubt if the it03 needs any bass boost at all.


----------



## PsiCore

psicore said:


> @Andykong - I have an issue with my unit.
> Recently, when powering it up (spinning the wheel from off to whatever) it doesn't react. I need to tap hardly on top of the shell (somewhere in the middle below the Cayin sign) and than it starts. After that everything's working fine (can power off/on again), until next day, when the fun with tapping begins again.
> 
> Any idea if this is something that can be fixed easily or do I need to buy another unit (out of warranty already)?


 
  
 Well, it seems I won't get any answer from Andy...
 In this case, by bye Cayin, time to looks elsewhere


----------



## MrNick

andykong said:


> I also doubt if the it03 needs any bass boost at all.



Nooooo it doesn't


----------



## vapman

Has anyone tried to swap the OPA134 for a different opamp like NE5532 or AD-something?

I don't think i've ever seen a picture of an opened C5. I know surface mount work is required but want to do it.

[rule]

Just because it doesn't NEED bass boost doesn't mean you shouldn't bass boost!!!

High gain and bass boost on my C5 always! SZ2000, Aurora, Cappuccino mk2, XB90EX, MAG7 all slamming hard.



Using c5 with my synthesizers!!!


----------



## snellemin

vapman said:


> Has anyone tried to swap the OPA134 for a different opamp like NE5532 or AD-something?
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a picture of an opened C5. I know surface mount work is required but want to do it.
> Just because it doesn't NEED bass boost doesn't mean you shouldn't bass boost!!!
> ...


 
 That's gangster right there my friend.  
  
  
 There isn't enough space for putting a socket in the cayin. I never opened up the other side to confirm.  But if  there is enough space, it wouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## vapman

snellemin said:


> That's gangster right there my friend.
> 
> 
> There isn't enough space for putting a socket in the cayin. I never opened up the other side to confirm.  But if  there is enough space, it wouldn't be too hard to do.




Thanks for that pic i could never find myself!

Not planning on socketing it, was just gonna slap on a 5532 and hope it was good


----------



## MrNick

vapman said:


> Just because it doesn't NEED bass boost doesn't mean you shouldn't bass boost!!!
> 
> High gain and bass boost on my C5 always! SZ2000, Aurora, Cappuccino mk2, XB90EX, MAG7 all slamming hard.
> 
> ...




Zomg dawg. That is a remarkably bassy collection. High gain for the iem's as well or only the sz2000? The bass boost for my IT03 is great to utilize when I'm in a BOOM BOOM sort of mood however it is simply too much for a lot of my music. I thought it was very well implemented, however.


----------



## vapman

mrnick said:


> Zomg dawg. That is a remarkably bassy collection. High gain for the iem's as well or only the sz2000? The bass boost for my IT03 is great to utilize when I'm in a BOOM BOOM sort of mood however it is simply too much for a lot of my music. I thought it was very well implemented, however.




I high gain everything even earbuds.
Only use low gain with iems when i want more volume control really...


----------



## MrNick

vapman said:


> I high gain everything even earbuds.
> Only use low gain with iems when i want more volume control really...



I see. I am new to amps (just had my c5 come in 2 weeks ago) and someone on this thread reccomended low gain at all times. Is there a benefit to high gain?


----------



## vapman

mrnick said:


> I see. I am new to amps (just had my c5 come in 2 weeks ago) and someone on this thread reccomended low gain at all times. Is there a benefit to high gain?




I can not imagine a scenario you would never want to use high gain? Maybe if you only own iems so sensitive you dont need an amp really in the first place?

There's absolutely no reason to avoid high gain for any reason. Achieving the same volume on both gain settings you will find the high gain has a more energetic and dynamic sound. I would argue always high gain should be used unless you have a reason to go low gain such as you cant use any of the volume knob without your headphones getting too loud.

I also eq always and have non bass frequencies a little recessed so i can make use of the higher power of amps.

Another reason is if there is background noise with high gain that isnt there with low gain


----------



## MrNick

vapman said:


> I can not imagine a scenario you would never want to use high gain? Maybe if you only own iems so sensitive you dont need an amp really in the first place?
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to avoid high gain for any reason. Achieving the same volume on both gain settings you will find the high gain has a more energetic and dynamic sound. I would argue always high gain should be used unless you have a reason to go low gain such as you cant use any of the volume knob without your headphones getting too loud.
> 
> ...



Solid. Much appreciated.


----------



## vapman

how insane would it be to take a dead battery c5 , remove the battery and wire up a dc jack, power it with a dc linear psu?
  
 could probably remove the potentiometer, wire up a diff one, wire the two 3.5mm's to some RCA's and a 6.5mm on the front...?
  
@Andykong  do you approve if it's out of warranty? =)


----------



## Andykong

vapman said:


> how insane would it be to take a dead battery c5 , remove the battery and wire up a dc jack, power it with a dc linear psu?
> 
> could probably remove the potentiometer, wire up a diff one, wire the two 3.5mm's to some RCA's and a 6.5mm on the front...?
> 
> ...




If it is out of warranty, you got nothing to lose, right? 

I am interested about the LPS approach as well, but I guess you probably can fit the C5 circuit board into a LPS directly, it won't take up a lot of space. Will you use 12V LPS for the job, or you can custom design your LPS to 11V?? For the record, the battery of C5 is a stack of three 3.7V Lithium battery (3x3.7V = 11.1V). If your LPS is quiet enough, the improvement should be substantial.

The rest of the modification are pretty "straight" forward consider when compare to the power supply modification.


----------



## Andykong

mrnick said:


> I see. I am new to amps (just had my c5 come in 2 weeks ago) and someone on this thread reccomended low gain at all times. Is there a benefit to high gain?




The high gain actually sound warmer and more dynamic, like a high quality tube amplifier, its sound signature appeals to a lot of C5 users. The soundstage will open up as well in my experience.

but I guess most BA based IEM won't get pass mark 1 of the volume pot with your C5 in high gain.


----------



## vapman

andykong said:


> If it is out of warranty, you got nothing to lose, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Andy -
  
 Major shouts out to Cayin for sharing details like battery voltage... I'll be sure to make sure you see the finished product! 
  
 My plan was to bring the LPS down to 11V, and really glad to hear it'll improve! I'm excited to see what C5 can do now


----------



## Lohb

Does anyone know where the current best price shipped to UK for the black cayin C5 is ?
  
 How is the C5 unit/battey holding up over a year+ etc ?


----------



## Andykong

vapman said:


> Andy -
> 
> Major shouts out to Cayin for sharing details like battery voltage... I'll be sure to make sure you see the finished product!
> 
> My plan was to bring the LPS down to 11V, and really glad to hear it'll improve! I'm excited to see what C5 can do now :eek:




You are welcome. Please come back and share your result, I am really looking forward to this extremely interesting attempt on our C5.


----------



## Andykong

Cayin will be demonstrated at Headroom 2017at Metropolis Studios, Chiswick, London on 24th - 25th March, 2017. 

http://head-room.co.uk/#exhibitors

We shall demo together with oBrovo Audio at Studio A Recording. David from oBrovo is my personal friend and he shall demonstrate his unique range of Planar and AMT headphones and IEMs. You should be able to find N3 DAP, i5 DAP, C5 portable headphone amplifier and C5DAC Portable DAC/amp at the oBrovo booth. 

We want to thank Phil Wannell of Audio Sanctuary for including Cayin in the show at last minute. He has been very supportive and helpful, if you happen to enjoy the Cayin products at the headroom show, please thank Phil on my behalf, he is the only reason to make this happen.


----------



## thelonious58

lohb said:


> Does anyone know where the current best price shipped to UK for the black cayin C5 is ?
> It's been stuck at £99.95 on amazon.co.uk for the past year or so
> 
> How is the C5 unit/battery holding up over a year+ etc ?


----------



## Lohb

thelonious58 said:


>


 

 Thought it was not avail. on amazon.co.uk unless you have a different link on there ?
  
  
 Maybe a new improved model about to be released ?


----------



## thelonious58

lohb said:


> Thought it was not avail. on amazon.co.uk unless you have a different link on there ?
> 
> 
> Maybe a new improved model about to be released ?



I just checked on Amazon.co.uk and entered Cayin C5 and it appeared immediately, 3 in stock at £99.99!


----------



## Lohb

thelonious58 said:


> I just checked on Amazon.co.uk and entered Cayin C5 and it appeared immediately, 3 in stock at £99.99!



Link by PM or on here please ?


----------



## thelonious58

Here is the link;
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cayin-C5-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B014L6I2VM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490254981&sr=8-1&keywords=cayin+c5


----------



## Lohb

thelonious58 said:


> Here is the link;
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cayin-C5-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B014L6I2VM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490254981&sr=8-1&keywords=cayin+c5



For some reason searching on mobile found it immediately, searching browser on notebook through cayin brand link showed out of stock previously. Thanks.


----------



## thelonious58

lohb said:


> For some reason searching on mobile found it immediately, searching browser on notebook through cayin brand link showed out of stock previously. Thanks.



You're welcome. I hope you enjoy the smooth and powerful sound


----------



## Lohb

thelonious58 said:


> You're welcome. I hope you enjoy the smooth and powerful sound


 

 It appears I already emailed that seller. They state they have them in stock both on ebay/amazon but they say they are out-of-stock and won't be getting any more.


----------



## thelonious58

lohb said:


> It appears I already emailed that seller. They state they have them in stock both on ebay/amazon but they say they are out-of-stock and won't be getting any more.



That shows that they are pretty incompetent sellers, absolutely useless! It looks like the white version always costs an extra £10 for some reason but unless you are absolutely set on getting the black version, that might be the only way to go. I hope you get what you are looking for


----------



## Lohb

Andy at Cayin saves the day. I have a lead for a UK based seller from him.
  
 I already know how great this little amp is as a previous owner, its actually for a friend to power LZ IEMs and Fostex T50RP planars.
  
 This amp really does cover all bases, and its output power is pretty insane give that my Audeze LCD2.1s were only on 50% volume on high gain !..Very hard to drive old school planars....
  
 Cayin should maybe look at a SE/balanced multibit DAC/Amp combo...I know that would be popular.


----------



## thelonious58

lohb said:


> Andy at Cayin saves the day. I have a lead for a UK based seller from him.
> 
> I already know how great this little amp is as a previous owner, its actually for a friend to power LZ IEMs and Fostex T50RP planars.
> 
> ...



I am glad that you have managed to get the amp. Hard to believe that the seller on Amazon is advertising them as in stock when they're not


----------



## Lohb

Strange days. The seller on ebay and amazon UK tells me they have no Cayin C5 and they have no plans to get anymore.
  
 I see they continually have the open F/S adverts both on Amazon UK and eBay UK anyway....
  
 Fire up another email/buying account and place order on amazon UK and it ships.....


----------



## bobthebasshead

Hey I just ordered a Cayin C5 from Amazon with Amazon Prime and I was so excited to get it in just two days, especially on a Sunday. I opened the package right away and plugged it in for a full charge like the manual says to do. I'm using a 5v 2.4A Max adapter and I was under the impression this baby was suppose to be charged after about 4 hours and have indicator lights. It's been over 4 hours now and I don't see a single flashing light. The unit did get a little warm for awhile but then cooled back down. I turned it on to see if it'd work but it doesn't. I hooked my phone up to it while it was charging just to make sure it was getting power and it does start charging my phone so I know power is going through it. What could possibly be wrong with it? Is the battery faulty or does this thing take a million hours to charge the first time? I was hoping to check this thing out tonight.


----------



## bobthebasshead

Ok it's been a couple of more hours and still no cigar or signs of life. Doesn't show any light indication and will not power on, no sound will come out of these things!! I tried plugging my phone into it while it was unplugged from the wall though and it started charging my phone!?! So weird, so it must have some juice in the battery just not enough to power the thing on. Wonder if the battery is bad or maybe a defective unit itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sup27606

bobthebasshead said:


> Ok it's been a couple of more hours and still no cigar or signs of life. Doesn't show any light indication and will not power on, no sound will come out of these things!! I tried plugging my phone into it while it was unplugged from the wall though and it started charging my phone!?! So weird, so it must have some juice in the battery just not enough to power the thing on. Wonder if the battery is bad or maybe a defective unit itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hey,
It should show flashing lights and charge to 80% within two hours. You must have got a defective unit. Easiest would be to order another one and return this one to Amazon.


----------



## bobthebasshead

sup27606 said:


> Hey,
> It should show flashing lights and charge to 80% within two hours. You must have got a defective unit. Easiest would be to order another one and return this one to Amazon.


 
  
 Yeah I think you might be right it's such a shame I was hoping to use them. Is the indicator light suppose to blink right away when you plug them in or after it has a charge?


----------



## sup27606

bobthebasshead said:


> Yeah I think you might be right it's such a shame I was hoping to use them. Is the indicator light suppose to blink right away when you plug them in or after it has a charge?




Yes, it starts blinking right away.


----------



## bobthebasshead

Starting the return process for this amp. A couple reviews on Amazon say after awhile their battery becomes defective in less than a year, so conveniently for the seller as it's over the return period. Have these amps been in storage for years until the battery is no longer any good? It looks like you can't buy a replacement battery for this amp either. Too bad you can't just plug this amp in and just use it from a power source. When I opened the device up the battery is cheaply put together with globs of glue like a little kid did it. I wonder if a person could put together their own battery? How unfortunate as I was really hoping to listen to some great sound on my days off . I'm really starting to have second thoughts about this amp, just couldn't justify spending over $500 on something else as I'll want to get a good sound system later on. The headphone world is a solo experience and a temporary fix until I'm in a better place where I can make some big noise.


----------



## MrNick

bobthebasshead said:


> Starting the return process for this amp. A couple reviews on Amazon say after awhile their battery becomes defective in less than a year, so conveniently for the seller as it's over the return period. Have these amps been in storage for years until the battery is no longer any good? It looks like you can't buy a replacement battery for this amp either. Too bad you can't just plug this amp in and just use it from a power source. When I opened the device up the battery is cheaply put together with globs of glue like a little kid did it. I wonder if a person could put together their own battery? How unfortunate as I was really hoping to listen to some great sound on my days off . I'm really starting to have second thoughts about this amp, just couldn't justify spending over $500 on something else as I'll want to get a good sound system later on. The headphone world is a solo experience and a temporary fix until I'm in a better place where I can make some big noise.




Can't answer any of your questions. Mine is well loved and way over a year old and the battery still charges, but only 2/3 of the battery lights work no matter how long it's charged. If you username is indicative of your listening preferences and you're in no hurries I'd suggest making another attempt at snatching this amp.


----------



## Lohb

My friend loving the C5 signature anyway.
 Another Cayin C5 convert, and his audio chain is now truly ready for planar cans with C5 at the end vs his old Altoid amp.


----------



## sup27606

I am amazed at the synergy it gives to the Audeze Sine. What clarity and resolution! The low end is so perfectly balanced. When I try to work with that combo in action, I cannot. The music simply diverts my attention.


----------



## skingg

I was wondering how many of you are using the C5 as a desktop solution. I've been pairing the C5 with the HiFime 9018D USB DAC (which sports a Sabre ES9018K2M DAC) but because the DAC does not have a line out, I am probably getting double-amped all these while. 

Last month I was able to sample a demo unit of the Onkyo DP-X1A and my gosh the transparency and quality of the audio from the dap was on a whole other level. My question is, does anyone have any recommendations of a stand-alone dac (with line-out) to go with the C5 to get close to the level of fidelity of the DP-X1A (without destroying my wallet)? Or would I be better off saving for the DP-X1A as an audio solution for something sub $1k?


----------



## leo5111

how does this compare to the aune b1? i know this has more power but clarity etc how is this vs the aune b1?


----------



## Andykong (May 28, 2017)

skingg said:


> I was wondering how many of you are using the C5 as a desktop solution. I've been pairing the C5 with the HiFime 9018D USB DAC (which sports a Sabre ES9018K2M DAC) but because the DAC does not have a line out, I am probably getting double-amped all these while.
> 
> Last month I was able to sample a demo unit of the Onkyo DP-X1A and my gosh the transparency and quality of the audio from the dap was on a whole other level. My question is, does anyone have any recommendations of a stand-alone dac (with line-out) to go with the C5 to get close to the level of fidelity of the DP-X1A (without destroying my wallet)? Or would I be better off saving for the DP-X1A as an audio solution for something sub $1k?



If you are using it primarily for desktop, that I suppose you are OK with a slightly bulky "transportable" rig?

See if you can get hold of a Cayin N6 DAP, the on-going price is below US$500 and in my opinion, this is the best sounding DAP at this price range,

https://www.amazon.com/Cayin-N6-PCM1792A-lossless-player/dp/B00R5G9WEC
https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/cayin/products/cayin-n6-pcm1792a-chip-dsd-lossless-music-player


----------



## EJ102

Just bought the C5, and will receive it tomorrow, How does it compare to the FiiO E18? I feel like the FiiO E18 doesn't have great soundstage or it's my headphones the JVC HA-SZ1000's...


----------



## EJ102 (Jun 9, 2017)

My C5 Rev 2 came with the C5 DAC's instruction manual, maybe a mistake on Cayin's part?


----------



## Andykong

EJ102 said:


> My C5 Rev 2 came with the C5 DAC's instruction manual, maybe a mistake on Cayin's part?



Can you show me the photo of the C5 you have received? especially the bottom part of the amplifier? The most important thing is to make sure you have received the C5, not the C5DAC.


----------



## riderx1

How does it compare remote the mojo?


----------



## EJ102

Andykong said:


> Can you show me the photo of the C5 you have received? especially the bottom part of the amplifier? The most important thing is to make sure you have received the C5, not the C5DAC.


 It looks like the regular C5 but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Andykong

EJ102 said:


> It looks like the regular C5 but I wanted to make sure.



That's a mistake on our part, I sincerely apology for that.

I can either send you an electronic version of the C5 manual (in PDF), or mail you a physical copy of the C5 manual.  Will drop you a PM to arrange a replacement ASAP.


----------



## EJ102

Andykong said:


> That's a mistake on our part, I sincerely apology for that.
> 
> I can either send you an electronic version of the C5 manual (in PDF), or mail you a physical copy of the C5 manual.  Will drop you a PM to arrange a replacement ASAP.


No need, mistakes happen, However I am a having a problem with the top part of my C5 near the top on the right side being a little loose, everything is working fine though.


----------



## twiceboss

Anyone here interested with my used c5 amp? I want to let it go pretty cheap if u want.


----------



## EJ102

Andykong said:


> That's a mistake on our part, I sincerely apology for that.
> 
> I can either send you an electronic version of the C5 manual (in PDF), or mail you a physical copy of the C5 manual.  Will drop you a PM to arrange a replacement ASAP.



Also, my unit came with the top slightly loose, It will move up and down on the upper right side of the C5. It still plays and has no problems however it concerns me since it's under the headphone input and line out, I have no idea if glue is a good idea to keep it in place .


 

 or if I should get it checked out.


----------



## Andykong

EJ102 said:


> Also, my unit came with the top slightly loose, It will move up and down on the upper right side of the C5. It still plays and has no problems however it concerns me since it's under the headphone input and line out, I have no idea if glue is a good idea to keep it in place .  or if I should get it checked out.


That needs attention, please contact our service rep (email at my signature), they'll take care of you.


----------



## coolcrew23

Hi everyone, i just want to ask here. Looking for an amp for my hd6xx. I want to upgrade from my schiit vali 1. 

Options now are fiio k5, fiio a5, and the Cayin C5. 

I want to know if getting the C5 would be an upgrade from my Vali.


----------



## Ver JJ

Is there any one of you guys tried to change the stock volume knob to maybe a more cylindrical once because I don't quite like the stock once?


----------



## UprightMan

Hi all, my c5 (amp only) is having issues.... it will simply turn off randomly quite often and won't turn back on again until i plug in a cable to the charge in port.  Battery is full, i think a short.  Any thoughts on what to do?


----------



## squeakez

UprightMan said:


> Hi all, my c5 (amp only) is having issues.... it will simply turn off randomly quite often and won't turn back on again until i plug in a cable to the charge in port.  Battery is full, i think a short.  Any thoughts on what to do?


I didn't have the same issues as you, but I did have a problem with the two connectors (headphone jack and jack to source) losing connection and shorting out on me on a regular basis. I contacted Andy and went through a long and torturous process that took many months. I am in the US and discovered that the shipping cost to Hong Kong was between $100 and $130 depending on which carrier was used. This was cost prohibitive for me since it would be the same cost to buy a new amp. Andy was kind enough to offer to have it sent to a US location near where he would be for a conference. He took it back to Hong Kong with him for repair and then several months later brought it back to the States when he had another conference. He then shipped it to me. I had been without it for 4 months. Much to my dismay, the problem had not been fixed at all!! It was having the exact same problem as before. When I contacted Andy, he said that I would have to pay for shipping both ways to get it repaired. I didn't think that was fair seeing as they should have fixed it in the first place. 

Very long-winded story there, but, my point is, if you live in the US, and your unit is under warranty (which mine was), you can pretty much forget about getting it fixed for a reasonable amount of money or in a timely fashion. I love my Cayin C5! I did buy a second unit that has been working fine. However, I now realize that if anything goes wrong, it will just have to go in the garbage. I think of these as disposable units.


----------



## bobkiksbread

Hey there! 

I've had my C5 (amp only) for almost a year now, powering my DT770s amazingly, but I'm thinking of getting a new pair of complimentary cans. 

Currently doing research on HD600s and AKG k702 and 712 and I was wondering if anyone in here has experience powering them with the C5.

I've heard the k7-- series in general is incredibly amp dependent so I'm not sure what would work well with them!

Using Hifimediy Sabre 9028 USB and UD 125 as transport.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Francisk

bobkiksbread said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've had my C5 (amp only) for almost a year now, powering my DT770s amazingly, but I'm thinking of getting a new pair of complimentary cans.
> 
> ...



My C5 pairs with the HD600 very well and sounds very good for the price.


----------



## squeakez

bobkiksbread said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've had my C5 (amp only) for almost a year now, powering my DT770s amazingly, but I'm thinking of getting a new pair of complimentary cans.
> 
> ...


The HD650 is an amazing pairing with the C5. On high gain with bass boost, it is my favorite combination. Powered by a MacBook Pro.


----------



## bobkiksbread

Thank you for your replies! Yeah the HD series is looking nice to me right now, I have a friend with 600s so I'm gonna borrow them for a day, and see how I feel with em

Anybody that uses the Cayin with the AKG's?


----------



## CJG888

Also consider the Hifiman HE400i.


----------



## skingg

bobkiksbread said:


> Thank you for your replies! Yeah the HD series is looking nice to me right now, I have a friend with 600s so I'm gonna borrow them for a day, and see how I feel with em
> 
> Anybody that uses the Cayin with the AKG's?



I have the 712 Pro with the Cayin and they don't seem to pair well.


----------



## CJG888

One USP of the C5 is that it is one of the very few portable amps that can ACTUALLY drive some of the easier orthos properly. You owe it to yourself to try it!


----------



## misteral201103

Fellow C5 lovers,

Absolutely love my C5, use it with Audioquest Nighthawks and HifiMan HE400i and the result is fantastic.
However, you know how this hobby goes, there's always the next thing.
My question is, what would be the next thing to upgrade from the C5?
I find the C5 gives a slightly wider soundstage, obviously delivers plenty of power for those big cans, and of course the bass-boost is fantastic and vastly preferable to software eq-ing.
So if I wanted to go even higher in quality, do you have any suggestions?

Doesn't need to have a DAC, running my X5iii as source. Wouldn't be totally against it though. Hard to find the combination of power, bass-boost and price that the C5 offers. I guess I'd be willing to look at 300-350 dollars in terms of price.

I'm only asking here (and I realise it's a little sacrilegious) because I genuinely find the C5 hard to beat (on paper at least). I'm not displeased with it in the slightest, just looking to upgrade.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## squeakez

I, too, was looking for an upgrade to the C5. I tried the Chord Mojo, IDSD Black Label, and the xDuoo XD-05 and ended up selling the first two and keeping the xDuoo. Even though the Mojo and the IDSD were much more expensive than the C5, for my headphones and music, the C5 sounded noticeably better. I like the xDuoo a lot but still use the C5 most of the time.


----------



## sup27606

CJG888 said:


> One USP of the C5 is that it is one of the very few portable amps that can ACTUALLY drive some of the easier orthos properly. You owe it to yourself to try it!



C5 synergies very well with Audeze Sine.



squeakez said:


> I, too, was looking for an upgrade to the C5. I tried the Chord Mojo, IDSD Black Label, and the xDuoo XD-05 and ended up selling the first two and keeping the xDuoo. Even though the Mojo and the IDSD were much more expensive than the C5, for my headphones and music, the C5 sounded noticeably better. I like the xDuoo a lot but still use the C5 most of the time.



The xDuo should sound noticeably better with an opamp upgrade to Burson V5i.


----------



## dhm78

I picked this up last week and I'm pretty amazed. Does anyone know what type of charging cord this uses? I grabbed one of my girlfriend's cables but I'm not sure what kind it is and I want to buy a spare. Thanks!


----------



## EmPathWalker

dhm78 said:


> I picked this up last week and I'm pretty amazed. Does anyone know what type of charging cord this uses? I grabbed one of my girlfriend's cables but I'm not sure what kind it is and I want to buy a spare. Thanks!



It's a micro USB on the C5 End.


----------



## misteral201103

dhm78 said:


> I picked this up last week and I'm pretty amazed. Does anyone know what type of charging cord this uses? I grabbed one of my girlfriend's cables but I'm not sure what kind it is and I want to buy a spare. Thanks!



Two things - make sure you plug it into the correct port, it's the one closest to an outside edge. The other one is so you can use the C5 as a portable charger for other equipment. Also, you cannot charge and have it working at the same time - make sure you turn it off before you charge it and don't try to use it during charge.

Glad you happened across it - I still haven't found anything to beat it (other than the not-really-portable iFi iDSD at four times the price!)
Happy listening


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yup C5 is one piece of must have equip for me. I really really wish Cayin would go all Fiio on us and redesign the thing and make it smaller/better, but still at $130 its a no brainer. Pairs beautifully with Cayin N5 too.


----------



## TidalWave

What’s the verdict on battery drain in standby mode for c5 non-DAC, when headphones are not connected?  I saw a post from a Cayin rep in this thread, but it was difficult to understand.  Perhaps he meant that if a battery is fully charged, it can last in standby mode for a month, but I could be wrong in my interpretation.  Is there a significant variation between units in this regard?


----------



## misteral201103

If you leave it turned on but not being used it will drain pretty quickly - obviously not as fast as if it's being used, but it _will_ drain. But other than being a forgetful moron (talking about myself from bitter experience here) there's no reason to do that. If you have it turned off, it holds its charge as long as you would expect any battery would do. How long precisely? No idea, I use it too frequently to go any amount of time with it turned off!

On a side note, been using it with my new UM Macbeth IEMs and it makes such a difference to the un-amped output of the Fiio X5iii. I would still like to know if there's anything better (but comparably sized and not too sky-high a price) but despite the model being something like three or four years old, it still seems to represent the best option for a portable amp. I'd like to compare it with the Oppo HA2 and Xduoo XD 05 but I can't afford to buy them just to test.


----------



## Andykong

TidalWave said:


> What’s the verdict on battery drain in standby mode for c5 non-DAC, when headphones are not connected?  I saw a post from a Cayin rep in this thread, but it was difficult to understand.  Perhaps he meant that if a battery is fully charged, it can last in standby mode for a month, but I could be wrong in my interpretation.  Is there a significant variation between units in this regard?



Technically speaking, the C5 does not have a standby mode.  Once you turn on the power,  the analogue components are hot and ready.  Since C5 is a Class AB design, so it will definitely consume more power when loaded at the headphone output, but we shouldn't describe the C5 as standby mode when it is not connected a headphone.


----------



## TidalWave

I've just joined the Cayin C5 owners club and would like to ask about stacking options (or not stacking).  I know the amp comes with 2 rubber bands to use with DAPs/DACs, but how do you connect yours to a smartphone?  My phone has a 5.5" screen, and I'm afraid having rubber bands over it is going to affect touch screen functionality as well as block the screen.  My plan at the moment is to not do a phone+amp stack but rather use a longer audio cable to keep the amp in my bag in a side pocket and phone in the same side pocket but separately removable.  I always have a shoulder bag with me since I always carry my camera and wallet in it, so it wouldn't be a problem to store the amp in some pocket with quick access to its volume knob.  What do you do for cell phones?


----------



## Devodonaldson

TidalWave said:


> I've just joined the Cayin C5 owners club and would like to ask about stacking options (or not stacking).  I know the amp comes with 2 rubber bands to use with DAPs/DACs, but how do you connect yours to a smartphone?  My phone has a 5.5" screen, and I'm afraid having rubber bands over it is going to affect touch screen functionality as well as block the screen.  My plan at the moment is to not do a phone+amp stack but rather use a longer audio cable to keep the amp in my bag in a side pocket and phone in the same side pocket but separately removable.  I always have a shoulder bag with me since I always carry my camera and wallet in it, so it wouldn't be a problem to store the amp in some pocket with quick access to its volume knob.  What do you do for cell phones?


----------



## Devodonaldson

The most effective way in my opinion is Scotch fastenerd.like Velcro, but more secure, and doesn't get caught on anything


----------



## TidalWave

Devodonaldson said:


> The most effective way in my opinion is Scotch fastenerd.like Velcro, but more secure, and doesn't get caught on anything



Great idea!  I've used velcro to attach SSDs to micro ATX computer cases, and I'm a fan of their utility. 
I see you have V-Moda M-100, which I also have.  How do you find them with Cayin C5--best on low gain setting with bass boost off?  I'm mostly getting the C5 for my planar headphones which like more input power, but I've read opinions that M-100 sound is also improved with a good amp.  I'll have access to detailed EQ on my phone, so balancing excess frequencies should be doable.


----------



## Devodonaldson

TidalWave said:


> Great idea!  I've used velcro to attach SSDs to micro ATX computer cases, and I'm a fan of their utility.
> I see you have V-Moda M-100, which I also have.  How do you find them with Cayin C5--best on low gain setting with bass boost off?  I'm mostly getting the C5 for my planar headphones which like more input power, but I've read opinions that M-100 sound is also improved with a good amp.  I'll have access to detailed EQ on my phone, so balancing excess frequencies should be doable.


I got rid of my m100 and upgraded to the Crossfade 2 as it was a much better overall headphone. Cayin C5 is warm. A big part of what goes into the SQ is the DAC source into the amp. M100 aren't very detailed, and are only good for modernusic. I needed a portable with more genre non specific sound properties. Loved them for their bass kick though


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 21, 2018)

I like my M-100 for all sorts of music, including Classical.  I wouldn't say they are only good for modern music.  It's kind of silly to generalize like that, as music--and its performance and recording style--is so subjective to begin with.  It's interesting you say Crossfade 2 is the better headphone--I've read opinions from those who think M-100 sounds better (I've not tried CF2 myself).

My C5 arrived today.  First impressions: I love it!  Sounds wonderful with both of my headphones.

[EDIT to update the below: it was a faulty unit, new one is fine!]
Unfortunately I think my unit is faulty and should be replaced (will contact the vendor).  The little 3.5mm cord is pretty bad, resulting in crackling and loud popping sounds if it shifts or turns once plugged in, seemingly not great connections.  But the main issue is the volume knob, which results in some noise and sometimes loud crackling pops through my headphones when turned.  On high gain, which I prefer, it's super loud and hurts my ears.  The cable and the volume knob have me barely breathing on my amp least it blows up my eardrums.  Hopefully it's a dud and my next unit won't have these issues.  I've also ordered a good 2ft 3.5mm cable to use instead of the small one; won't be stacking.


----------



## Devodonaldson

TidalWave said:


> I like my M-100 for all sorts of music, including Classical.  I wouldn't say they are only good for modern music.  It's kind of silly to generalize like that, as music--and its performance and recording style--is so subjective to begin with.  It's interesting you say Crossfade 2 is the better headphone--I've read opinions from those who think M-100 sounds better (I've not tried CF2 myself).
> 
> My C5 arrived today.  First impressions: I love it!  Sounds wonderful with both of my headphones.
> 
> Unfortunately I think my unit is faulty and should be replaced (will contact the vendor).  The little 3.5mm cord is pretty bad, resulting in crackling and loud popping sounds if it shifts or turns once plugged in, seemingly not great connections.  But the main issue is the volume knob, which results in some noise and sometimes loud crackling pops through my headphones when turned.  On high gain, which I prefer, it's super loud and hurts my ears.  The cable and the volume knob have me barely breathing on my amp least it blows up my eardrums.  Hopefully it's a dud and my next unit won't have these issues.  I've also ordered a good 2ft 3.5mm cable to use instead of the small one; won't be stacking.


A couple things. Most class A amps pop when they turn on. You're supposed to turn it on BEFORE you put the headphones on, or prior to plugging them in. 2 low gain vs high gain does not change the sound. High gain is used for higher impedence headphones. The m-100 are 32ohm. There is no need to be using high gain, especially with this amp. This is a very powerful amp with enough power to drive 300+ ohm headphones, hence the high gain being what it is. The only issue I can take from your findings is the 3.5mm cable. Try a different one. All your other findings are normal


----------



## Andykong

TidalWave said:


> I like my M-100 for all sorts of music, including Classical.  I wouldn't say they are only good for modern music.  It's kind of silly to generalize like that, as music--and its performance and recording style--is so subjective to begin with.  It's interesting you say Crossfade 2 is the better headphone--I've read opinions from those who think M-100 sounds better (I've not tried CF2 myself).
> 
> My C5 arrived today.  First impressions: I love it!  Sounds wonderful with both of my headphones.
> 
> Unfortunately I think my unit is faulty and should be replaced (will contact the vendor).  The little 3.5mm cord is pretty bad, resulting in crackling and loud popping sounds if it shifts or turns once plugged in, seemingly not great connections.  But the main issue is the volume knob, which results in some noise and sometimes loud crackling pops through my headphones when turned.  On high gain, which I prefer, it's super loud and hurts my ears.  The cable and the volume knob have me barely breathing on my amp least it blows up my eardrums.  Hopefully it's a dud and my next unit won't have these issues.  I've also ordered a good 2ft 3.5mm cable to use instead of the small one; won't be stacking.



Sorry for the trouble you have had with the C5 unit. If the replacement is still not up to standard,  please contact me, I'll see what I can do.  

The C5 is slow-moving at the moment, we think it is still a very capable portable amplifier, but the market tends to sought after the newer and more expensive products.  

I do suggest C5 users upgrade their 3.5mm cable, the short cable that comes with C5 is barely functional.  At the price we charge, we only provide a cable to test the C5  functional when out of the box.  Its not necessary to spend big money on that, a $10-$20 cable should work fine already.  

The high gain of C5 sounds warm with good body, some users even described the C5 high gain as tube sound.  But the high gain will output 800mW into 32ohm, that's around 30 times more powerful then the headphone output of an iPhone 6.  This is certainly a lot of power for sensitive headphones such as M100, so please be very care when you switch the C5 to high gain.


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 21, 2018)

Devodonaldson said:


> A couple things. Most class A amps pop when they turn on. You're supposed to turn it on BEFORE you put the headphones on, or prior to plugging them in. 2 low gain vs high gain does not change the sound. High gain is used for higher impedence headphones. The m-100 are 32ohm. There is no need to be using high gain, especially with this amp. This is a very powerful amp with enough power to drive 300+ ohm headphones, hence the high gain being what it is. The only issue I can take from your findings is the 3.5mm cable. Try a different one. All your other findings are normal



I never wrote anything about the amp being off—I wrote that changing the volume on the amp using the volume knob produces crackling sounds some of which are loud.  [EDIT: this was a faulty unit, replaced it and all good now.]  Changing volume during playback is inevitable, as different recodrings have different volume, and the smooth gradation on the amp is far better than crude volume increments on my phone.  The cable issue is separate.

I’ll try low gain with M-100 more, but at the moment I feel there’s a positive difference in sound at high gain + low volume setting vs. low gain + higher volume setting.


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 6, 2018)

Andykong said:


> Sorry for the trouble you have had with the C5 unit. If the replacement is still not up to standard,  please contact me, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> The C5 is slow-moving at the moment, we think it is still a very capable portable amplifier, but the market tends to sought after the newer and more expensive products.
> 
> ...



Wouldn’t 800mW happen at maximum volume?  I listen at more like “3” on the volume knob, which is far from maximum (9 or perhaps 10).  My other headphones (22 Ohm impedance) are specified at 500mW-1W optimal input power, so I was using high gain for those, later switching to M-100.  I keep my phone (not an iPhone) volume at 50% for cleaner noise background, as raising it high results in more staticky background.  At low gain I end up at “7”- “8” on the amp volume knob with M-100.  That’s acceptable not too loud level.  Is the low volume on high gain not safe for headphone drivers?


----------



## Devodonaldson

TidalWave said:


> Wouldn’t 800mW happen at maximum volume?  I listen at more like “3” on the volume knob, which is far from maximum (9 or perhaps 10).  My other headphones (22 Ohm impedance) are specified at 500mW-1W optimal input power, so I was using high gain for those, later switching to M-100.  I keep my phone (not an iPhone) volume at 50% for cleaner noise background, as raising it high results in more staticky background.  At low gain I end up at “7”- “8” on the amp volume knob with M-100.  That’s acceptable not too loud level.  Is the low volume on high gain not safe for headphone drivers?


 "some noise and sometimes loud crackling pops through my* headphones when turned. On high gain, *which..." My mistake. Didn't see the period after turned and before On, lol. Regarding the low volume on high gain. No, it will not hurt the m-100, however the C5 does suffer from channel imbalance when the potentiometer is below 3, so that is something to pay attention to. Wonderful amp, I love it, and I hope it works out for you


----------



## Andykong

TidalWave said:


> Wouldn’t 800mW happen at maximum volume?  I listen at more like “3” on the volume knob, which is far from maximum (9 or perhaps 10).  My other headphones (22 Ohm impedance) are specified at 500mW-1W optimal input power, so I was using high gain for those, later switching to M-100.  I keep my phone (not an iPhone) volume at 50% for cleaner noise background, as raising it high results in more staticky background.  At low gain I end up at “7”- “8” on the amp volume knob with M-100.  That’s acceptable not too loud level.  Is the low volume on high gain not safe for headphone drivers?



If you use low gain with M100, you'll have more "room" to control the volume, actually 3 on high gain of C5 is quite loud with M100.

Because of budget and size limitation, C5 has no other options but to use variable carbon composite potentiometer, and the common disadvantages of this type of potentiometer is channel imbalance at low level.  Using low-gain with higher volume setting will resolve this problem.   

There are better potentiometer alternative but they are a lot more expensive.  Cayin uses PGA2311 digital controlled analogue volume in our DAPs, this is a compact and accurate solution but a bit expensive for sub-$100 products.


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 6, 2018)

Andykong said:


> If you use low gain with M100, you'll have more "room" to control the volume, actually 3 on high gain of C5 is quite loud with M100.
> 
> Because of budget and size limitation, C5 has no other options but to use variable carbon composite potentiometer, and the common disadvantages of this type of potentiometer is channel imbalance at low level.  Using low-gain with higher volume setting will resolve this problem.
> 
> There are better potentiometer alternative but they are a lot more expensive.  Cayin uses PGA2311 digital controlled analogue volume in our DAPs, this is a compact and accurate solution but a bit expensive for sub-$100 products.



Ah, thank you.  Good to know!  At 50% volume on my phone the setting of “3” on the amp is not loud through the headphones.  It is very loud if I set phone volume to 100% at “3”.  I noticed some noise floor effect at high phone volume, so I opted to keep the phone volume at 30-50%.  That ends up corresponding to comfortable listening level at ~7-8 on low gain or 2.5-3 on high gain.

Is Cayin working on a new generation of C5 with some updates?  I do really like the C5, just curious if there will soon be a new version. (P.S.: C5 started out costing close to $200, I think.  Not sure what you mean by sub-$100).


----------



## Devodonaldson

TidalWave said:


> Ah, thank you.  Good to know!  At 50% volume on my phone the setting of “3” on the amp is not loud through the headphones.  It is very loud if I set phone volume to 100% at “3”.  I noticed some noise floor effect at high phone volume, so I opted to keep the phone volume at 30-50%.  That ends up corresponding to comfortable listening level at ~7-8 on low gain or 2.5-3 on high gain.
> 
> Is Cayin working on a new generation of C5 with some updates?  I do really like the C5, just curious if there will soon be a new version. (P.S.: C5 started out costing close to $200, I think.  Not sure what you mean by sub-$100).


50% volume is a little low for source volume. I do understand that at Max volume some issues occur, but you do want source volume as high as possible without introducing audible issues, prior to amping.


----------



## TidalWave (Mar 6, 2018)

Devodonaldson said:


> 50% volume is a little low for source volume. I do understand that at Max volume some issues occur, but you do want source volume as high as possible without introducing audible issues, prior to amping.



I've actually asked that very question in advance a while ago:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/using-a-mobile-amp-with-a-cell-phone-questions.872613/

The answer seemed to be "experiment and find the optimal setting".  In my case I was going by background noise amplification, how audible it is.  I presume the DAC and amp in my Moto G4 are not that powerful, so if I go to high output volume, I hear more noise via external amplifier.  At ~50% volume and turning up the external amp, I hear less amplified background noise than I do at 70-100% source volume.
. . .
Per another post above, I don't know what a tube amp sounds like, but I can tell a difference between high gain and low gain at the same effective volume levels, and I prefer the high gain sound signature.  It does sound fuller and maybe warmer, whatever that means.  I'm new to all this terminology, so I can only describe it in an abstract way.  There's no noticeable channel imbalance at volume setting of 2-3, thankfully, so if it's not going to hurt my headphones, I'll continue using high gain at low amp volume setting.


----------



## maheeinfy

Anyone know if C5 is a Class A design or Class AB ?


----------



## kukkurovaca

maheeinfy said:


> Anyone know if C5 is a Class A design or Class AB ?



AB.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Mar 6, 2018)

High gain sounds much fuller and has a nice aggressive body to it that I personally like much better then low gain. Hardly ever get it past 3.5 though.
Also running through Low gain and then accidentally hitting the switch to High gain will turn you into a vegetable while possibly stopping your heart for a couple seconds. Its easy to do too, and should be addressed if/when the time comes to redesign the amp. Its also a reason I don't use Low gain either. 

Still though, its one of the very few pieces of audio gear I could not live without. Love the Cayin C5 N5 combo.


----------



## CJG888

High gain will drive planars (including HE-500)!


----------



## Saoshyant

Imagine if it could drive HE-6


----------



## DiscoProJoe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello fellow Cayin C5'ers,

I see that some of you have been discussing which volume settings to use, recently. I thought I'd chime in with a few paragraphs from my newly-updated user guide for my illustrious EQ presets (on my Rockboxed iPod Classic)...to show you how I set the volume controls on the Cayin C5 in _my_ setup.

*Click here* to view it.

With all the bass boosts and everything combined in my portable headphone system, these EQ presets can boost 40 Hz by up to *62 dB* (and possibly more), while sounding crisp, clear, and detailed at the same time when choosing a suitable preset for the song that's playing.

Here's those paragraphs from the "notes about the presets" section of the article:

-- While you certainly can enjoy many of these EQ presets without an external amp, it is _strongly recommended_ that you get a portable headphone amp that is _*non-DAC,*_ has a good bass-boost switch, and a lot of power -- especially the Cayin C5. (A Rockboxed music player might not work well -- if at all -- with an external DAC/amp.) Without an amp, and without an external bass boost switch, you'll easily run out of volume gain on the bigger sub-bass increments. You also might get a lot of distortion if you try to play it loud.

-- When using a portable amp while listening to music at medium or high volume (with DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets), it's best to set the volume on the amp at _maximum_ (and its volume-gain switch set to "high")...while controlling the volume from your music player. (The music should usually drown out the small hiss noise coming from the amp.) This enables you to set the volume on your music player _a lot lower_. The importance of this is to prevent the large sub-bass increments in the EQ presets from _overpowering the pre-amp output on the music player,_ which could cause distortion.

-- When listening to music at _low volume_ with a portable amp, it's best to turn down the volume on the amp somewhat (or flip its volume-gain switch to "low")...while still controlling the volume from your music player. This should eliminate any audible hiss noise. And in the EQ presets at low volume, it may sound best to use one-equivalent heavier midbass category, _three_-equivalent brighter treble subcategories (and/or using the Rockbox treble feature to boost the treble), and _the same_ sub-bass increment...than you'd normally use with the music cranked up.

-- If you don’t have a good pair of headphones that’s designed to emphasize the sub-bass (such as the V-Moda M-100, which I’d _very-highly recommend_), then your headphones might not respond very well to these huge sub-bass enhancements. They may not put out much sound at those low pitches, they might sound distorted, or may even "bottom out" with the beat and go, "snap, krackle, pop" like Rice Krispies. Apple earbuds are _one of the worst choices_ to use with these presets, so don’t even think about trying them!


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Anyway, I also posted a short new 4-minute video on Vimeo, announcing this latest version and showing some of the updated screen menus on my iPod:



(On the Vimeo page, click the tab under the video that says, "Read more," to view all the web links, etc. These links should be clickable.)

There's also my original _43-minute_ video, detailing my EQ presets and portable headphone system:



This video was made in June 2016 and showcases a previous version: Version 4.0.

Now if you're in China, you also can watch this same 43-minute video on the Chinese video site YouKu by clicking here, and can view the 4-minute follow-up video at this link.

(On YouKu, the description text underneath videos has only been showing up on smartphones...by touching a ">" tab on the screen. This text may not appear on PC web browsers at this time.)

Anyway, I had a great time on my visit to the U.S. last year (in June 2017) while attending Head-Fi's New York Spring Meetup. (*Click here* for photos of the event, and of the table where I showed off the dual-listening setup of my portable headphone system with Version 4.1.)

Everyone who had a chance to hear it was really impressed -- including Jude Mansilla!


----------



## DiscoProJoe (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh, and I've got to mention something else on this Cayin C5 thread: it seems that some of you on here already have _both_ a pair of V-Moda M-100s _and_ and a Cayin C5 amp.

Alluding to _The Legend of Zelda_, here's the way I see it: you've already got _*two of the three*_ Triforces, and need to get your hands on the third Triforce to win the game!

You've got the Triforce of Power (the Cayin C5) and the Triforce of Courage (the V-Moda M-100). But now, it's time to find the Triforce of Wisdom: *a Rockboxed iPod Classic with DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets**!* 

Seriously, you are _so close_ to hearing what heaven truly sounds like; you are so close. If you want the "Missing Link,"...

1. Look on Amazon or Taobao for an iPod Classic (6th or 7th Generation, 80GB/120GB/160GB). New or used; it doesn't matter.

2. Go to the Rockboxed iPod Classic topic thread here on Head-Fi, or go to this page on the web, to learn how to install Rockbox firmware on it. (It's totally free and open source.)

3. Follow the step-by-step instructions on my topic thread to install DiscoProJoe's Rockbox EQ Presets on your Rockboxed iPod, and learn how to use it. (Totally for free, as well.)

4. Do a victory dance for having obtained *all three Triforces,* for winning the game, and for becoming the king (or queen)!  

Man,...you guys are _*so close*_ to having it all,...you are _so close_....


----------



## misteral201103

Wow....


----------



## ReaperZzZ

Late to the party.. Just ordered a Cayin C5 in the thirst for moar powaah! Changing from an Oppo HA-2, despite this thing sounding lovely, my new Fostex Th900's are craving more juice when out and about !!

I'll be using a Samsung s8+ as the source as to be honest a lot of my listening is trawling through Tidal HiFi.. I'm eating up so much data per month on my mobile! Is the DAC in these reasonable enough? Or have I taken a poorly informed (on my behalf) route, given the calibre of the headphones?

I'm excited regardless!!


----------



## TidalWave (Apr 3, 2018)

Cayin C5 + Shanling M3s -- absolutely love the result!  Shanling M3s is very detailed with great mids and highs and very tight low end, sounding a bit sterile with pretty low impact.  I know it depends on headphones, and some headphones are tuned for a lot of bass, so maybe those sound fine with M3s.  Tried playing with EQ and balanced output, did not help enough with my planar headphones.  Added Cayin C5 in high gain mode and said "wow" out loud.  Mids and highs are still very present, crisp, and detailed, but the low end is also nicely boosted (especially with bass boost on, which helps with some music genres, like for instance Perturbator's albums, but perhaps not all classical music), and overall impact is high.  I understand now that some DAPs are not a great match for some amps, while others are just a [subjectively] perfect combination and complete each other.  I’m so happy with my set up, I get excited to use it every time.


----------



## gazzington

Hey. What cable do I need to run this off my Samsung s8?


----------



## CAN-DID

skingg said:


> I was wondering how many of you are using the C5 as a desktop solution. I've been pairing the C5 with the HiFime 9018D USB DAC (which sports a Sabre ES9018K2M DAC) but because the DAC does not have a line out, I am probably getting double-amped all these while.
> 
> Last month I was able to sample a demo unit of the Onkyo DP-X1A and my gosh the transparency and quality of the audio from the dap was on a whole other level. My question is, does anyone have any recommendations of a stand-alone dac (with line-out) to go with the C5 to get close to the level of fidelity of the DP-X1A (without destroying my wallet)? Or would I be better off saving for the DP-X1A as an audio solution for something sub $1k?




Bumping this a bit - but would recommend the Onkyo DP-S1 - it is 20,000 yen on amazon japan (£130, $150) and although is a lesser unit than the DP-X1A, the difference is not as much as the price would suggest. It does feel like a cheap DAP in your hand, but the sound quality is great, and it has a future-proof compatibility with file formats. It also pairs amazingly with the C5, and has line out.


----------



## CAN-DID

gazzington said:


> Hey. What cable do I need to run this off my Samsung s8?



Just a plain 3.5m to 3.5m cable.


----------



## Andykong

DiscoProJoe said:


> Hello fellow Cayin C5'ers,
> 
> I see that some of you have been discussing which volume settings to use, recently. I thought I'd chime in with a few paragraphs from my newly-updated user guide for my illustrious EQ presets (on my Rockboxed iPod Classic)...to show you how I set the volume controls on the Cayin C5 in _my_ setup.
> 
> ...



A 62db bump on an EQ curve?  Is this for real?


----------



## Andykong

Saoshyant said:


> Imagine if it could drive HE-6



I wish it could, HE-6 is one of frequently used headphone and I sure don't mind to bring it out for a walk if C5 can handle it.


----------



## Andykong

gazzington said:


> Hey. What cable do I need to run this off my Samsung s8?



Samsung S8 has headphone output, so a short  3.5mm to 3.5mm cable should serve the purpose.

Just a quick question? Does S9 has 3.5mm headphone output?


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Andykong said:


> A 62db bump on an EQ curve?  Is this for real?



Absolutely, yes. Typically, in my portable headphone system, most songs need anywhere from a combined total of a 26 - 62 dB boost at 40 Hz (with all the bass boosts, EQ, etc). The amount of sub-bass boost that's needed varies greatly, depending on the song. (Also, most of my EQ presets actually _reduce_ the sound at 64 - 500 Hz, in order to counteract all of the excessive midbass and lower midrange that all the bass boosts in the system would otherwise add.)

My headphone system is meant to emulate the sound of a big car stereo, while sounding crisp, clear, and detailed at the same time.

In a car stereo, there will be separate amplifiers running different types of speakers, and each amp will have its own high-pass or low-pass crossover to dedicate certain frequencies to those speakers. For many years, I had a pair of 12" (30 cm) subwoofers in the trunk of a car, with the subs housed inside a large, rear-firing, sealed box that had an internal volume of 1.75 cubic feet per subwoofer, filled halfway with pillow stuffing. The amplifier running them was a bigger and more powerful one, and had a "gain" setting that was turned up quite a bit. The front and rear speakers in the car, by contrast, had smaller amps running them, and with their gains set lower.

Basically, if you like a lot of sub-bass, then you definitely can set up car stereos to naturally produce the sound you want, without needing any extreme EQ'ing or bass boosting. (But, of course, on the head unit in the front seat, you'll still need to adjust the treble, bass, and subwoofer gains to match each song.)

Now, let's talk about headphones. With headphones, you are running _*full range*_ (i.e., no separate amps with crossover modules) to only _*one pair*_ of acoustic drivers inside the headphones. These drivers are _tiny_, and the earcups form a tiny enclosure space around the ears, compared to the boxes of speakers and subwoofers.

So if you'd like a pair of headphones to sound like a big car stereo, then, um..........extreme EQ'ing and bass boosting is really the only way to go. (And in my EQ-preset app, you'll first choose a midbass category, then a treble subcategory, and finally, a sub-bass increment -- in order to match the song that's playing.)

More than 3 years ago, I wrote an article called, "Why a $500 Enhancement for Your Portable Music Player is Awesomely Better Than Spending $5,000 to Upgrade a Car Stereo." You can view it at this link. Bear in mind that this was written _before_ I had discovered Rockbox firmware for the iPod Classic, _before_ creating the first version of my EQ-preset app, and _before_ needing to upgrade my first portable headphone amp (the FiiO E12A) to a more powerful Cayin C5 as a result.

So yes, this is totally for real, and it absolutely makes my day.


----------



## Andykong

DiscoProJoe said:


> Absolutely, yes. Typically, in my portable headphone system, most songs need anywhere from a combined total of a 26 - 62 dB boost at 40 Hz (with all the bass boosts, EQ, etc). The amount of sub-bass boost that's needed varies greatly, depending on the song. (Also, most of my EQ presets actually _reduce_ the sound at 64 - 500 Hz, in order to counteract all of the excessive midbass and lower midrange that all the bass boosts in the system would otherwise add.)
> 
> My headphone system is meant to emulate the sound of a big car stereo, while sounding crisp, clear, and detailed at the same time.
> 
> ...



This is a very unique playback reference that I am not familiar with,  glad you can achieve the sound you like.  When Cayin fine tune the sound signature of our personal audio products, we use our two channel home audio system as reference.  We know the soundstage will be scarified inevitably, but we tried our best to replicate the sound signature of our speaker amplifiers.  While external electronic crossover is technical feasible in home audio system, most setup will rely on the crossover inside the speaker and even when we use monoblock or bi-amp setup, the speaker drivers will not be "driven" independent with different gain, that's why our products will hardly meet your preference when used as-is.  

To be honest, I was a bit puzzled when I read  your EQ approach in the past, now that you explained you are trying to stimulate the sound effect of a heavily loaded automobile sound system, everything make sense immediately.  I think this will apply to other readers as well.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Andykong said:


> To be honest, I was a bit puzzled when I read  your EQ approach in the past, now that you explained you are trying to stimulate the sound effect of a heavily loaded automobile sound system, everything make sense immediately.  I think this will apply to other readers as well.



Thanks for the tip; I'll be sure and mention this more often. I do mention it at least a few times in the original 43-minute video about my headphone system. Near the beginning I say, "...Sounds better than...the big car stereo I used to have a long time ago."

In that video when talking about Madonna's "Holiday" song, I say, "Listening to it this way, you can turn this world around, and bring back all of those happy days...of going cruising in your car with the trunk thumpin' and the smooth groove kickin'!"


----------



## Vicca Tito

Have some rather strange question...
I would like to go to desktop solution with Cayin C5 voicing, which is awesome, especially paired with MrSpeakers Primes and Mezze Classic cans. I find dealing with C5 kind of fuzzy, with fiddly volume control and battery charging. Would eventually Cayin HA-3 sound the same (or maybe even better) as C5?


----------



## sup27606 (May 17, 2018)

Sometime when we hear a new hifi product, we fall in love with it. Often times, that love is of short duration, and fades off as new products are experienced. The impact once felt on first listen hardly holds itself against newer, advanced and more expensive siblings. Not with the Cayin C5. It was lying around on my shelf and I was debating whether to sell it off, until I discovered that it synergies so much better with the Audeze EL-8 than my Jotunheim / Mimby combo, which is three times the price and two times more powerful than the C5. While there's no doubt that Jotunheim produces more detail, that warmth from C5 is what you want at the end of the day, when you are just enjoying the music. The 3D soundstage engulfs you like a blanket and you just don't want to take off the headphones from your ears. This is of course my subjective feeling and it may not be the same for everyone, but the point is, this little amp lingers in my collection despite having a full desktop setup and not much need of mobile solution. Isn't that something!

My feeling is, this amp would benefit headphones that have an inherent capacity of good imaging like the planar magnetics and C5 will deliver competently in that area, bringing out the full potential of the headphones at play.


----------



## movoblast (May 20, 2018)

sup27606 said:


> Sometime when we hear a new hifi product, we fall in love with it. Often times, that love is of short duration, and fades off as new products are experienced. The impact once felt on first listen hardly holds itself against newer, advanced and more expensive siblings. Not with the Cayin C5. It was lying around on my shelf and I was debating whether to sell it off, until I discovered that it synergies so much better with the Audeze EL-8 than my Jotunheim / Mimby combo, which is three times the price and two times more powerful than the C5. While there's no doubt that Jotunheim produces more detail, that warmth from C5 is what you want at the end of the day, when you are just enjoying the music. The 3D soundstage engulfs you like a blanket and you just don't want to take off the headphones from your ears. This is of course my subjective feeling and it may not be the same for everyone, but the point is, this little amp lingers in my collection despite having a full desktop setup and not much need of mobile solution. Isn't that something!
> 
> My feeling is, this amp would benefit headphones that have an inherent capacity of good imaging like the planar magnetics and C5 will deliver competently in that area, bringing out the full potential of the headphones at play.



Hey sup27606, I saw your old posts in the Audeze Sine thread which brought me here. Intriguing little amp. I was wondering if you could answer my questions about the cayin/audeze sine.
I want to get the C5 and use it solely as a desktop unit. I plan to use it with my laptop at a desk (whether it be at home or at work), on the couch, or in bed, which is why I want the portability.  I MAY attempt to use it once or twice when I'm somewhere without my laptop, but I doubt it. Therefore battery degradation isn't really an issue for me, as long as it can hold 30 mins to an hour of charge.

Now CAN I use this solely as a desktop unit?--Will I be able to leave it plugged in to a charging source, and listen to my music from it at the same time without any effect on sound?
I tried a search in this forum. Some posts have stated that there is distortion when you attempt to listen from it while it is charging. While some have said that the only problem would be the degradation in battery health, (which I wouldn't really mind).

Are there any other amps that you would recommend for my intended purposes? Max budget is about $300. I was actually looking at the Ifi nano idsd black label, which runs $199. Doesn't seem like the power output is as good, but I think I've read that it is more compatible for desktop use? I've read that the bass from a schiit magni 3 is schiit. The intended purpose of the amp would be to boost the bass on my sines.

I'll be pairing these with my Audeze sine or my Fidelio X2HR.


----------



## misteral201103

movoblast said:


> Hey sup27606, I saw your old posts in the Audeze Sine thread which brought me here. Intriguing little amp. I was wondering if you could answer my questions about the cayin/audeze sine.
> I want to get the C5 and use it solely as a desktop unit. I plan to use it with my laptop at a desk (whether it be at home or at work), on the couch, or in bed, which is why I want the portability.  I MAY attempt to use it once or twice when I'm somewhere without my laptop, but I doubt it. Therefore battery degradation isn't really an issue for me, as long as it can hold 30 mins to an hour of charge.
> 
> Now CAN I use this solely as a desktop unit?--Will I be able to leave it plugged in to a charging source, and listen to my music from it at the same time without any effect on sound?
> ...



Pretty sure you cannot use the C5 while it's charging. Tried this on my first one and I think I damaged it. Was able to return, luckily. Unless someone posts that they definitely do this without issue, don't try it.


----------



## sup27606 (May 21, 2018)

movoblast said:


> Hey sup27606, I saw your old posts in the Audeze Sine thread which brought me here. Intriguing little amp. I was wondering if you could answer my questions about the cayin/audeze sine.
> I want to get the C5 and use it solely as a desktop unit. I plan to use it with my laptop at a desk (whether it be at home or at work), on the couch, or in bed, which is why I want the portability.  I MAY attempt to use it once or twice when I'm somewhere without my laptop, but I doubt it. Therefore battery degradation isn't really an issue for me, as long as it can hold 30 mins to an hour of charge.
> 
> Now CAN I use this solely as a desktop unit?--Will I be able to leave it plugged in to a charging source, and listen to my music from it at the same time without any effect on sound?
> ...



Hi movoblast,
I have never tried using it while charging, but from my limited knowledge in batteries, I know that you cannot use a battery at the same time when it is charging. This means, if you use the amp while it is charging, power will be drawn directly from the AC adapter potentially introducing all the issues with noisy power, like distortion and reduced resolution. I am not near my headphones, but I can do a test later and report back if there is any sonic difference in using it while charging. You can also PM Andykong of Cayin and ask him. If you plan to use the C5 predominantly as a desktop amp, you can invest in a linear power supply or IFI iPower, which would still be within $300 for the amp + power supply and take care of noise issues.

If you want to harness the full potential of the C5, I would suggest getting a decent DAC as well, like the Modi multibit. I have compared the sound of C5 from a DAC to the one directly from the laptop sound card and there’s a clear difference.

The IFI IDSD nano (from the tech specs) delivers 200-285W at 15-30 ohms, while the recommended power for Sine according to Audeze is 500mW - 1W at 20 ohms, so it may not be optimal. It’s bigger brother, the IDSD BL would be more suitable, but that’s beyond your max budget, although if you stretch it a bit further, used IDSDs regularly sell on head-fi for $350-375 and it comes with a superb DAC and clean power.

You can get the magni 3 and Schiit Loki equalizer for bass boost, still within $300 ($99 + $150).


----------



## sup27606 (May 21, 2018)

Here, Cayin recommends not using the amp while charging but claims it would be safe to do so. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-cayin-c5-portable-power-house.729545/page-145
 I would recommend looking for a different solution for desktop use. I tried the Sine with Schiit Jotunheim, didn’t like the sound. Magni 3 might fare better, with the Loki equalizer. Also, please check the massdrop offerings, like Aune X7 or Alex Cavalli tube hybrid or Liquid Carbon amp. Some people suggested the Little Dot MkII for Sine.


----------



## misteral201103

Hell, if we're suggesting other amps: xduoo XD 05 with a Burson V5i op-amp. Portable AND you can charge and use at the same time. Different to the c5 but fantastic.

Edit: also well within your budget


----------



## Andykong

sup27606 said:


> Here, Cayin recommends not using the amp while charging but claims it would be safe to do so. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-cayin-c5-portable-power-house.729545/page-145
> I would recommend looking for a different solution for desktop use. I tried the Sine with Schiit Jotunheim, didn’t like the sound. Magni 3 might fare better, with the Loki equalizer. Also, please check the massdrop offerings, like Aune X7 or Alex Cavalli tube hybrid or Liquid Carbon amp. Some people suggested the Little Dot MkII for Sine.



When we run in our product before shipping out, we frequently will use the arm while charging, so it is safe to do so.  However this will certainly aged the battery faster if you do this continuously because the battery will operated under a higher then normal current capacity.   Besides, C5 will produce a mild hum if you listen to it while charging and affect your listening experience.  The hum is caused by the higher then normal current mentioned above, that's why we said it is technically safe but we don't recommend this practice.


----------



## Andykong

Vicca Tito said:


> Have some rather strange question...
> I would like to go to desktop solution with Cayin C5 voicing, which is awesome, especially paired with MrSpeakers Primes and Mezze Classic cans. I find dealing with C5 kind of fuzzy, with fiddly volume control and battery charging. Would eventually Cayin HA-3 sound the same (or maybe even better) as C5?



HA-3 won't offer the same sound signature as C5, so try to arrange an audition in person before you go for that.

Mrspeakers Prime? Do you mean Prime Dog?  I have the Alpha Dog and among the Cayin headphone amplifiers, HA-1Amk2 is my favorite choice for Alpha Dog, but this is quite a bit more expensive then HA-3.


----------



## sup27606

Andykong said:


> When we run in our product before shipping out, we frequently will use the arm while charging, so it is safe to do so.  However this will certainly aged the battery faster if you do this continuously because the battery will operated under a higher then normal current capacity.   Besides, C5 will produce a mild hum if you listen to it while charging and affect your listening experience.  The hum is caused by the higher then normal current mentioned above, that's why we said it is technically safe but we don't recommend this practice.



Thanks, that answers the question perfectly. I have one doubt though. I read somewhere that batteries cannot be used while charging, because current has to flow in the reverse direction, i.e from negative to positive terminal. If this is true, then when charging the battery, the amp has to be powered directly from the AC adapter bypassing the battery (my MacBook pro works this way). While I can certainly understand if the AC adapter is overworked in such scenario because it has to both power the amp and charge the battery, I am not sure why the battery will worn out faster since the battery won't be used at all. If Cayin uses a different type of battery technology, then may be that works differently.


----------



## sup27606

I would say, the C5 in conjunction with iPurifier2 when used with Audeze Sine creates even greater synergy. There is a noticeable difference in sound, the treble dependent notes like cymbals and violins become more prominent, soundstage opens up in both depths and span, and there is a greater sense of realism throughout. After removing the iPurifier2 from the audio chain, the sound appears lifeless and less defined. I am using iTunes in MacBook Pro with Reveal plugin turned on.


----------



## Leo888

May I know how do you use the iPurifier in the chain. Thanks.


----------



## sup27606

Leo888 said:


> May I know how do you use the iPurifier in the chain. Thanks.



MacBook Pro --> iPurifier2 --> Hifime Sabre 9018 DAC --> C5


----------



## Leo888

Ok. Thanks @sup27606


----------



## Vicca Tito

Andykong said:


> HA-3 won't offer the same sound signature as C5, so try to arrange an audition in person before you go for that.
> 
> Mrspeakers Prime? Do you mean Prime Dog?  I have the Alpha Dog and among the Cayin headphone amplifiers, HA-1Amk2 is my favorite choice for Alpha Dog, but this is quite a bit more expensive then HA-3.



Hi and sorry for a late reply.

I meant MrSpeakers Alpha Prime. HA-1 has somewhat non-conventional form factor for my current setup although I have no doubt it would sound very good indeed with Alpha Primes. But, how about lesser amps in The Cayin playground, like Cayin HA2i?


----------



## Andykong

Vicca Tito said:


> Hi and sorry for a late reply.
> 
> I meant MrSpeakers Alpha Prime. HA-1 has somewhat non-conventional form factor for my current setup although I have no doubt it would sound very good indeed with Alpha Primes. But, how about lesser amps in The Cayin playground, like Cayin HA2i?



The HA2i has been discontinued for a very long time, I am not sure if you can find one in the market.  I tried this headphone  amp. briefly with Alpha Dog back in mid 2014, it can handle the Alpha Dog alright, but noticeably behind the original HA-1A (MK 2 was released on 2016), so I didn't pay a lot of attention to it at that time. That was before I join Cayin as staff.   If form factor is the main issue, get a iHA-6 on it own and use your DAP line out as source to the amplifier,  This is the most cost effective solution under Cayin line up right now, and the iHA-6 is very scalable, a lot of users reported with favorable impression when they pair this headphone amplifier with very difficult headphones such as HD800, Abyss AB1266 and Susvara.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-new-hd800-impressions-thread.650510/page-1784#post-14273425


----------



## alphanumerix1

Is this portable amp still worth looking at these days? 

Is cayin planning on releasing a replacement anytime? @Andykong


----------



## Andykong

alphanumerix1 said:


> Is this portable amp still worth looking at these days?
> 
> Is cayin planning on releasing a replacement anytime? @Andykong



We don't have any plan to revise the C5 as of today.


----------



## CAN-DID

alphanumerix1 said:


> Is this portable amp still worth looking at these days?
> 
> Is cayin planning on releasing a replacement anytime? @Andykong



If you are after a full and warm sound (loads of bass) or want to drive power hungry headphones, then yes. The sound is still one of my favourite and one I return to. The lower floor noise on more modern units can mean they are used more - but depends what volume you listen at. This really is a classic amp - if you can find it at a resonable price, get it - you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## sup27606

It synergies really well with everything I have tried with it so far, Audeze Sine, EL-8, Sennheiser HD6XX, IEMs KZ ZS10, Ety HF5. What I like specially is the soundstage and 3D imaging, which really helps with closed cans like the Sine.


----------



## 7keys

I just got the Cayin C5 to use with the Argon from Modhouse, a T50rp mod. There was 9 week wait time when I ordered the Argon Jul 2nd. In the mean time I'm using the C5 with my SennGrado


----------



## sup27606

sup27606 said:


> It synergies really well with everything I have tried with it so far, Audeze Sine, EL-8, Sennheiser HD6XX, IEMs KZ ZS10, Ety HF5. What I like specially is the soundstage and 3D imaging, which really helps with closed cans like the Sine.



Let’s add HD800 to the list too, with bass boost of course, no treble fatigue or 6 kHz ringing. This amp is smooth, detailed and welcoming. Using a clean USB source like iPurifier2 really brings out the imaging abilities of HD800.


----------



## CJG888

It's one of very few sensibly-priced portable amps capable of driving planars properly.


----------



## 7keys (Aug 25, 2018)

I have about 60 hours on the C5. I gave my neighbor a listen last night, he said it was so three dimensional that even though he had heard those tracks many times the 3D presentation made them seem new


----------



## fnsnyc

The c5 is very hard to beat for the $!
I am loving mine!


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys need a good headphone to pair up with the old C5. Get a pair of HD58X on MD and be happy!


----------



## myusernameislove

Sennheiser Yo said:


> when im listening to the cayin c5 connected to my galaxy s5 via otg, the sound sometimes stops for like half a second then keeps playing, its annoying and happens like 3 to 5 times per song. what is the problem? is it possibly my phone? im using the c5 amp/dac


It is usually problem of noname OTG cable. I am quite surprised noone told you to try branded OTG cable from iFi or Shanling to get rid off your problems with your C5dac-amp


----------



## fishda30

Quite surprised that the cayin c5 can drive the he560s really well. Good dynamics, soundstage and extension. Lots of power too. Totally forgot about my burson ha160 after hearing this combo. At less than 200$ this amp is really punching above its price range.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Feb 23, 2019)

fishda30 said:


> Quite surprised that the cayin c5 can drive the he560s really well. Good dynamics, soundstage and extension. Lots of power too. Totally forgot about my burson ha160 after hearing this combo. At less than 200$ this amp is really punching above its price range.



I don't have anything quite in the HE560 area, just a set of HD6XX's and a pair of HE-4XX but I agree, the Cayin is a monster for its price. It can drive my somewhat-hard-to drive phones quite well and it's my go-to portable amp with those cans. 800mW (32Ω load) for 200 bucks, that's a good deal...I've just got it lined-out to my FiiO X5III and on high gain I get very decent headroom, bass boost is a nice option too. The C5 was my first foray into the Head-Fi space back in 2015 and it has been a reliable piece of kit like no other. I've got a couple of other portable Amp/DACs, and while they offer their own unique features, when you just want simple, clean power the C5 is it!


----------



## fishda30

BobSmith8901 said:


> I don't have anything quite in the HE560 area, just a set of HD6XX's and a pair of HE-4XX but I agree, the Cayin is a monster for its price. It can drive my somewhat-hard-to drive phones quite well and it's my go-to portable amp with those cans. 800mW (32Ω load) for 200 bucks, that's a good deal...I've just got it lined-out to my FiiO X5III and on high gain I get very decent headroom, bass boost is a nice option too. The C5 was my first foray into the Head-Fi space back in 2015 and it has been a reliable piece of kit like no other. I've got a couple of other portable Amp/DACs, and while they offer their own unique features, when you just want simple, clean power the C5 is it!



I agree. I don't know how it does it. Small form but big clean sound.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I got mine back in early 16, and it's still chugging along. Admitidly it's starting to show signs of its age,  but it's still holding up.  Phenomenal sound and still the best bass boost on the planet.


----------



## Andykong

This is something that I need to wake up and handle it personally during my vacation. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-new-product-12-april-2019.904153/


----------



## Lohb (May 22, 2019)

Anyone owned both the C5 and iBasso PB3 ?Any impressions WRT C5 ?
I'm looking at PB3 for the balanced connection and better imaging separation/soundstage.
I know PB3 has about half the output of C5 though.

Looking to power Sony XBA-N3 and LCD-2CB mainly from it.

Edit : Cayin, if you are listening - bring out a balanced 2.5" version of C5 with SE out same as before also...


----------



## Andykong

Lohb said:


> Anyone owned both the C5 and iBasso PB3 ?Any impressions WRT C5 ?
> I'm looking at PB3 for the balanced connection and better imaging separation/soundstage.
> I know PB3 has about half the output of C5 though.
> 
> ...



I am not going to say we have an ongoing project to revise the C5, but if we do, I mean IF, it will be 4.4mm instead of 2.5mm.


----------



## skingg

Andykong said:


> I am not going to say we have an ongoing project to revise the C5, but if we do, I mean IF, it will be 4.4mm instead of 2.5mm.


Off topic but does Cayin happen to have a desktop equivalent that is reminiscent to the power/sound signature of the C5?


----------



## Andykong

skingg said:


> Off topic but does Cayin happen to have a desktop equivalent that is reminiscent to the power/sound signature of the C5?



The high gain of C5 is powerful, musical and warm sounding, if this is what you after, check out our HA-1Amk2.


----------



## leo5111

what happens if i get a 2.5 to 3.5 cable and plug balanced out into the cayin c5? does it work or not sound right?


----------



## sup27606

leo5111 said:


> what happens if i get a 2.5 to 3.5 cable and plug balanced out into the cayin c5? does it work or not sound right?



You meant 2.5 mm balanced out of a DAP to the single ended input of C5? I wouldn’t recommend it. First of all, balanced 2.5 or 3.5 output Jack contains 4 contacts and is not compatible with the single ended jack of C5, which accepts 3 contact 3.5 mm Jack. Secondly, Balanced out from any amp when connected to single ended terminal can destroy the amp circuitry due to shorting of the negative poles. In one word, don’t do it. May be check your DAP manual.


----------



## leo5111

i kind of figured you coudnt so i wasnt going to unless someone said for sure one way or the other im looking for a 3.5 line out amp for the ibasso dx 150 that has more power then amp 6 it comes with


----------



## sup27606

C5 has reasonable power to drive even the 300 ohms dynamic driver full size cans, but you have to use the single ended line-out from the ibasso.


----------



## leo5111

i have Planers the LCD-XC


----------



## sup27606

I have used low impedance planers like EL-8 and Sine with C5 and they sounded really good. LCD-XC has comparable low impedance, so my guess would be, it will work well. Also there are multiple posts in this thread on LCD series of cans with C5, and the impressions are overall positive.


----------



## rjoudrey

Started using the C5 with my LG V30. Between the quality of the ESS Quad DAC and the amplification and SQ of the C5 I am in absolute heaven. Using with HD660s cans. The bass rocks!!


----------



## Shareknow (Dec 3, 2019)

squeakez said:


> I, too, was looking for an upgrade to the C5. I tried the Chord Mojo, IDSD Black Label, and the xDuoo XD-05 and ended up selling the first two and keeping the xDuoo. Even though the Mojo and the IDSD were much more expensive than the C5, for my headphones and music, the C5 sounded noticeably better. I like the xDuoo a lot but still use the C5 most of the time.


These are quite interesting results, wow!!!! C5 beats the chord mojo, sounds sooo wonderful to read this as i have ordered the C5 recently.  But why is C5 better sounding than mojo? Plz help understand a newbie like me. Thanks


----------



## squeakez

I wrote that quite awhile ago but still think the Cayin C5 is all that. It's been a couple of years since I owned the Mojo but I do remember that it's lack of a bass boost was a deal breaker for me. I am somewhat of a bass head and love the bass boost on the C5. And really, I thought the IDSD Black Label was better than the Mojo. The Black Label has a bass boost but it is nowhere as good as the C5 to my ears. I actually have 2 C5s in case they go away. That little amp can easily drive my DT880/600. That's some impressive power! The pairing of the C5 with the Denon D600 is magical to me. 

If you aren't a bass head and listen to music that isn't bass oriented, than perhaps the Mojo would be the best choice. I listen primarily to EDM through headphones so having the bass boost is really important to me.


----------



## rjoudrey

squeakez said:


> I wrote that quite awhile ago but still think the Cayin C5 is all that. It's been a couple of years since I owned the Mojo but I do remember that it's lack of a bass boost was a deal breaker for me. I am somewhat of a bass head and love the bass boost on the C5. And really, I thought the IDSD Black Label was better than the Mojo. The Black Label has a bass boost but it is nowhere as good as the C5 to my ears. I actually have 2 C5s in case they go away. That little amp can easily drive my DT880/600. That's some impressive power! The pairing of the C5 with the Denon D600 is magical to me.
> 
> If you aren't a bass head and listen to music that isn't bass oriented, than perhaps the Mojo would be the best choice. I listen primarily to EDM through headphones so having the bass boost is really important to me.


If you had to buy a new amp today what would you get?


----------



## CoFire

Has anyone had problems with their 3.5 mm connector making clicking sounds on their C5? I've had issues with this unit since purchase and tabled it. I found it the other day and forgot about the faulty 3.5 mm connection. Anyone know if this is an easy fix?


----------



## squeakez

rjoudrey said:


> If you had to buy a new amp today what would you get?


I don't use the Cayin C5 as my main amp anymore. I have a "desktop setup" that I actually use semi-portably. By that I mean that I have the system on a large cutting board that travels between my home office and the living room couch, which is where I do the majority of my listening. It's an Emotiva BasX A-100 amp (with jumpers installed) and a Topping D50 DAC plus a Schiit Loki tone control (EQ). This is an awesome system for me and pairs well with most of my headphones. It is extremely powerful and can drive any headphone out there. The Loki gives me the ability to add a very nice bass boost to all my headphones.

For example, it easily drives the DT880/600 but without the bass boost, I probably would not be interested in these headphones at all. But with it, they are fantastic.

I am about to purchase a new amp for Christmas - the DarkVoice 336SE tube amp and am interested to see how it pairs with all my dynamic driver headphones.

But the Cayin C5 still rules supreme for me in the portable amp category. That has been true for 4 years now.


----------



## squeakez

CoFire said:


> Has anyone had problems with their 3.5 mm connector making clicking sounds on their C5? I've had issues with this unit since purchase and tabled it. I found it the other day and forgot about the faulty 3.5 mm connection. Anyone know if this is an easy fix?


Yes, I have had problems with the 3.5 mm connector but mine showed up as cutting out. At the time my main headphones were the DT770/80, which I had purchased from Amazon. I literally sent back 3 of them because I thought the problem was with the cord on the Beyers. Eventually I figured out the problem was with the Cayin C5 connector. I will not go into the long story but I did return it and 4 months (!!!) later, when I received it back from Cayin, the problem was still there. I had to suck it up and buy a new amp which, back then, cost $150. I still think it was worth it though.


----------



## Shareknow (Dec 24, 2021)

squeakez said:


> I love my Cayin C5! I did buy a second unit that has been working fine. However, I now realize that if anything goes wrong, it will just have to go in the garbage. I think of these as disposable units.



You are a great person, you do love ur hobby. But i think, they don't deserve your loyalty. They should have  repaired your first unit properly. I will never buy such a product ever again. My first and last mistake.


----------



## Shareknow (Dec 3, 2019)

bobthebasshead said:


> Starting the return process for this amp. A couple reviews on Amazon say after awhile their battery becomes defective in less than a year, so conveniently for the seller as it's over the return period. Have these amps been in storage for years until the battery is no longer any good? It looks like you can't buy a replacement battery for this amp either. Too bad you can't just plug this amp in and just use it from a power source. When I opened the device up the battery is cheaply put together with globs of glue like a little kid did it. I wonder if a person could put together their own battery? How unfortunate as I was really hoping to listen to some great sound on my days off . I'm really starting to have second thoughts about this amp, just couldn't justify spending over $500 on something else as I'll want to get a good sound system later on. The headphone world is a solo experience and a temporary fix until I'm in a better place where I can make some big noise.





squeakez said:


> I didn't have the same issues as you, but I did have a problem with the two connectors (headphone jack and jack to source) losing connection and shorting out on me on a regular basis. I contacted Andy and went through a long and torturous process that took many months. I am in the US and discovered that the shipping cost to Hong Kong was between $100 and $130 depending on which carrier was used. This was cost prohibitive for me since it would be the same cost to buy a new amp. Andy was kind enough to offer to have it sent to a US location near where he would be for a conference. He took it back to Hong Kong with him for repair and then several months later brought it back to the States when he had another conference. He then shipped it to me. I had been without it for 4 months. Much to my dismay, the problem had not been fixed at all!! It was having the exact same problem as before. When I contacted Andy, he said that I would have to pay for shipping both ways to get it repaired. I didn't think that was fair seeing as they should have fixed it in the first place.
> 
> Very long-winded story there, but, my point is, if you live in the US, and your unit is under warranty (which mine was), you can pretty much forget about getting it fixed for a reasonable amount of money or in a timely fashion. I love my Cayin C5! I did buy a second unit that has been working fine. However, I now realize that if anything goes wrong, it will just have to go in the garbage. I think of these as disposable units.



So, there is no service centre in US!!! .Now i can rightly guess their service in other parts of the world also.

How can a company survive without giving proper service facility to its customers? Considering some of their products cost a fortune such as cayin N8, priced at $3299 in the US.

At least they can provide extended warranties. Which i guess are non existent.

Ours is a very dangerous hobby.


----------



## squeakez

I'm not sure about dangerous but it is definitely expensive. The C5 unit I bought as a replacement has worked like a charm for about 3 years now and the backup unit which I also use has worked beautifully too. I would never buy one of their more expensive amps though, based on my experience with the cheaper ones. Losing $150 is one thing, but losing thousands would be devastating.


----------



## CoFire

squeakez said:


> Yes, I have had problems with the 3.5 mm connector but mine showed up as cutting out. At the time my main headphones were the DT770/80, which I had purchased from Amazon. I literally sent back 3 of them because I thought the problem was with the cord on the Beyers. Eventually I figured out the problem was with the Cayin C5 connector. I will not go into the long story but I did return it and 4 months (!!!) later, when I received it back from Cayin, the problem was still there. I had to suck it up and buy a new amp which, back then, cost $150. I still think it was worth it though.



What amp did you get? I'm itching to take apart my Cayin C5 and perform surgery. Would be nice to get replacement parts from Cayin (or credit) if they can't support their products in the US. 

There were a host of issues with the C5 but if you landed a good one, it pays dividends! I used to power my Beyer DT-1350 and with a little bass boost, those sounded clean! I was going to work it in with my growing collection of IEMs but the crackling from the 3.5 mm socket is just too aggravating!


----------



## squeakez

I should have been more clear. I bought another Cayin C5. I have had it for several years now and tons of hours of use and have had no problems whatsoever. It was worth it to me to get another one. It's a great amp.


----------



## Shareknow

squeakez said:


> I should have been more clear. I bought another Cayin C5. I have had it for several years now and tons of hours of use and have had no problems whatsoever. It was worth it to me to get another one. It's a great amp.


I hope i receive it in good condition. I usually take good care of the products i own, be it portable or desktop. Now i have some hope of getting a good user experience. But still worried about after sales service once 1 year warranty is over.


----------



## Shareknow

CoFire said:


> What amp did you get? I'm itching to take apart my Cayin C5 and perform surgery. Would be nice to get replacement parts from Cayin (or credit) if they can't support their products in the US.
> 
> There were a host of issues with the C5 but if you landed a good one, it pays dividends! I used to power my Beyer DT-1350 and with a little bass boost, those sounded clean! I was going to work it in with my growing collection of IEMs but the crackling from the 3.5 mm socket is just too aggravating!



Will they provide spare parts?

Nice to know that you had an enjoyable experience, pairing C5 with Beyer DT-1350.


----------



## squeakez

I have no idea if they will provide spare parts. And you may still have problems with repairs even if you are still under warranty. My connector problems happened when I was still under warranty. 

My pairing is with the DT 880/600 and the Denon AH-D600.


----------



## Lohb (Jan 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Shareknow

Shareknow said:


> I hope i receive it in good condition. I usually take good care of the products i own, be it portable or desktop. Now i have some hope of getting a good user experience. But still worried about after sales service once 1 year warranty is over.


 


 

 

 

 Today received the C5 amp package. So far so good. The amp is working fine. The included 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable is poor in quality. 

Need new cable. Will the FiiO L17 cable work properly with it ?

Sharing some pics.


----------



## rjoudrey

Shareknow said:


> Today received the C5 amp package. So far so good. The amp is working fine. The included 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable is poor in quality.
> 
> Need new cable. Will the FiiO L17 cable work properly with it ?
> 
> Sharing some pics.


Looks great, did you buy it new? I am looking for a backup unit.


----------



## Shareknow

rjoudrey said:


> Looks great, did you buy it new? I am looking for a backup unit.


Yeah, new. Its awesome


----------



## rjoudrey

Shareknow said:


> Yeah, new. Its awesome


Where?


----------



## Shareknow

rjoudrey said:


> Where?


Bollywood, India.


----------



## LordZero

Anyone know if this can amp the dt880 600ohms?


----------



## squeakez

I have both and, yes the C5 is very powerful and can drive just about any headphone you throw at it.


----------



## CJG888

+1 on that. It puts some desktop amps to shame!


----------



## Lohb

Mine up in classifieds if anyone looking for one...
Now shipping most places globally vs only EU before.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-c5.920791/


----------



## fishda30

The c5 is a very good amp. I love it with my he560. Any portable dac+amp upgrade suggestions?


----------



## joeydgraffix

Anyone know if its possible to replace the battery in the c5? Mine still works great but the battery will lose power when I don't use it.


----------



## Dramlin (Apr 22, 2020)

My Cayin C5 failed today. The left channel no longer outputs any sound, and the right channel seems to now contain both the left and right signals for some bizarre reason. In looking for a replacement I can't seem to find a new unit for sale anywhere.

Does anyone know of another portable amp that has a similar sound to the C5? Specifically I'm looking for at least the same wide sound stage, and the C5's 'clear' tonality without being thin. The other amps I have are either too thin in their sound (FiiO E17, A3), or lack a wide sound stage (ifi nano BL).


----------



## misteral201103

Dramlin said:


> My Cayin C5 failed today. The left channel no longer outputs any sound, and the right channel seems to now contain both the left and right signals for some bizarre reason. In looking for a replacement I can't seem to find a new unit for sale anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone know of another portable amp that has a similar sound to the C5? Specifically I'm looking for at least the same wide sound stage, and the C5's 'clear' tonality without being thin. The other amps I have are either too thin in their sound (FiiO E17, A3), or lack a wide sound stage (ifi nano BL).



Xduoo XD05 with a replacement Burson V5i opamp.
That was my upgrade from the C5 and I was VERY happy with it.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Apr 22, 2020)

Dramlin said:


> My Cayin C5 failed today. The left channel no longer outputs any sound, and the right channel seems to now contain both the left and right signals for some bizarre reason. In looking for a replacement I can't seem to find a new unit for sale anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone know of another portable amp that has a similar sound to the C5? Specifically I'm looking for at least the same wide sound stage, and the C5's 'clear' tonality without being thin. The other amps I have are either too thin in their sound (FiiO E17, A3), or lack a wide sound stage (ifi nano BL).



Hi--
Just thought I would throw this out there although I'm pretty sure you would've checked this already...

--are you absolutely positive it's not a bad cable from (or earcup connection to) your headphone or bad line out cable?


----------



## Dramlin

Unfortunately yes. The headphones, the 3.5mm cable between the DAP/C5, and the DAP itself works on other amps without any issues. This is a weird issue though. When I turn the amp on I can clearly hear a short audible hum in both channels, so it seems like the unit is still capable of sound out of both sides. When playing music the sound only comes out of the right channel. If I move the L/R balance all the way to the left, there is no change in what is coming out of the C5 (It SHOULD be silent, but there is full volume and full details coming from the right). If I move the balance all the way to the right the volume of the C5 decreases a bit and it loses that would be appearing on the left side (as expected). All said, it seems like the amp is now outputting both channels on the right only, and I have no idea as to how or why it would do that.


----------



## squeakez

I had a similar thing happen to me about 2 years ago. Mine was still under warranty but it was a total mess for about 5 months trying to get it repaired. I ended up getting rid of it in recycling. However, I loved this amp - it is really something special. So I purchased 2 of them so I could have one as a backup. I had tried the ifi idsd bl, Mojo and the xDuoo XD05 with the Burson V5i opamp plus the usual Fiio amps. None of them was even a side grade to the C5. I just checked and there is a used one in like new condition on Amazon for around $190. I would snag it if I were you.


----------



## Dramlin (Apr 22, 2020)

I appreciate all of the replies. Misteral201103's reply led me to read all 116 pages in the Xduoo XD-05 thread, and I've now got an XD-05+ on the way as well as a Burson V5i. From everything I've read it is close to the aspects of the C5 that I'm going to miss the most (sound stage and clarity).

Last week I _finally _found audio nirvana pairing up an Ibasso DX120 to a Cayin C5, driving an Ultrasone signature DXP with a silver cable. Too bad it only lasted a week though. I'm going to keep watching out for a new or mostly new C5 to pop up on ebay or elsewhere to try and get it again. Used scares me a bit, especially since I've now had 2 C5's fail on me. I'd guess both of my units had a combined usage of less than 100 hours total. I wish the CQ was better on these units, as otherwise the C5 is fantastic.

-- Edit, just noticed that the XD-05+ now allows for two single op amps to be added. I may just harvest the OPA134's from the C5 to see if I can get most of the C5 sound back.


----------



## rjoudrey

Anyone interested in a clean used C5? Battery life around 6 - 8 hours.


----------



## Dramlin (May 8, 2020)

Answering the question on what other amps can provide the Cayin C5 house sound, the answer is an 'Xduoo XD-05 Plus' with a Muses01 op amp. The Muses01 shares the same ultra wide sound stage, clean/airy sound, and defined fast bass. Overall that setup brings the same general sound signature with improved details, additional power, and additional input options. The Burson V5i is often touted as the op amp to use with the Xduoo, and I completely see why after trying it (it's _really _good), but the Muses01 ends up being closest to the C5 signature.

-Edit, after further testing I'm updating to say that the OPA2134 is a perfect match for getting the C5 sound from the Xduoo XD-05+. The Muses01 is really close, but the OPA2134 is near identical.


----------



## showme99

Dramlin said:


> Answering the question on what other amps can provide the Cayin C5 house sound, the answer is an 'Xduoo XD-05 Plus' with a Muses01 op amp. The Muses01 shares the same ultra wide sound stage, clean/airy sound, and defined fast bass. Overall that setup brings the same general sound signature with improved details, additional power, and additional input options. The Burson V5i is often touted as the op amp to use with the Xduoo, and I completely see why after trying it (it's _really _good), but the Muses01 ends up being closest to the C5 signature.


How difficult is it to change op amps in the XD-05 Plus?  Is it plug-and-play, or is there soldering involved?


----------



## Dramlin

Very easy luckily. 4 torx screws on the front place, pull out the existing op amp with your fingers, and plug in the new one.


----------



## misteral201103

showme99 said:


> How difficult is it to change op amps in the XD-05 Plus?  Is it plug-and-play, or is there soldering involved?



As @Dramlin says, zero soldering, full plug and play. Making sure the orientation is correct is the only requirement. Could only be easier if they sent someone to do it for you 😉👍


----------



## rjoudrey (Jul 3, 2020)

Cayin C5 for sale listed on eBay:

http://ebay.us/ZrGj5p?cmpnId=5338273189

SOLD


----------



## Dolly Driver

Hi easy peasy. I am partially sighted and managed it without a problem.
The Burson v5i op amp is a big improvement over the stock one. Like chalk and cheese.


----------



## eaglesgift

joeydgraffix said:


> Anyone know if its possible to replace the battery in the c5? Mine still works great but the battery will lose power when I don't use it.


You can buy replacement batteries on aliexpress so I guess it must be possible to fit them.


----------



## eaglesgift (Aug 1, 2020)

I just managed to find a new C5 in Bangkok. Ordered and it’s in the post already - should have it by Saturday. Really looking forward to trying it out.

EDIT: Turned up today. This is a really nice amp. Listening to Status Quo - Live (released 1977) and it's like being kicked in the face...in a good way.


----------



## eaglesgift (Aug 1, 2020)

eaglesgift said:


> I just managed to find a new C5 in Bangkok. Ordered and it’s in the post already - should have it by Saturday. Really looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> EDIT: Turned up today. This is a really nice amp. Listening to Status Quo - Live (released 1977) and it's like being kicked in the face...in a good way.


I wanted to do a professional evaluation of the C5, comparing it to my existing DAPs and my one external amp but I've failed miserably. I just don't want to unplug from this beast. It's quite simply the most fun I've had listening to music since I was 16. I can feel the sweat dripping off Angus Young and Bon Scott, and nothing else matters.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

Yea this C5 little beast that I bought back in 2016 is still really fun to listen to. I recently received my Schiits Bifrost 2 and Asgard 3 stack and man, sometimes I do miss the bass boost feature from the C5. Chaining the Bifrost 2 to the C5 to my Ultrasone 900 gave me back the nice sub-bass. Can't wait to see how it'll sound like when I run it with my ZMF Verite Closed.


----------



## fishda30

Hi. My c5 charges but the power light near the volume knob doesn't turn on. Is this unit already defective or the battery is just dead and needs a replacement?


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Dec 21, 2020)

DJ XtAzY said:


> Yea this C5 little beast that I bought back in 2016 is still really fun to listen to. I recently received my Schiits Bifrost 2 and Asgard 3 stack and man, sometimes I do miss the bass boost feature from the C5. Chaining the Bifrost 2 to the C5 to my Ultrasone 900 gave me back the nice sub-bass. Can't wait to see how it'll sound like when I run it with my ZMF Verite Closed.



I know your post is from August but just wanted to mention that I the same idea of using the Cayin C-5 in order to give some extra sub-bass plus providing a bit of portability. Having also recently gotten the Schiit Loki I thought I would see how it interacted with the C-5's bass boost. Overall I'd say the C-5 does well with my set-up:

Android tablet/Tidal on UAPP via USB to--Modi2 Uber--Loki--Cayin C-5.

The key thing with the bass boost engaged on the Cayin is to use the Loki very sparingly, dialing back the low mid-range 400Hz a bit and, for my preferences with my HE-4XXs, dialing up the 2kHz and 8kHz slightly. Gives a pretty satisfying sound. The C-5 is such a beast though for its size at 800mW at 32Ohms and has that nice, warm, almost tube-like sound.


----------



## EmPathWalker

When I switch from my Graham Slee Solo to the C5 I hear something very different that's not just a tonality change.

I HAVE to ask, is there a DSP (or otherwise)  processing thing going on in the C5. E.g., stereo widening ?


----------



## Jmop

Hit me up if anyone in the states has one in good working order for sale/trade.


----------



## waynes world

Jmop said:


> Hit me up if anyone in the states has one in good working order for sale/trade.



Can't say I blame you for trying to find one. I'm still using mine on a daily basis, and it's pretty darned fine.


----------



## Jmop

waynes world said:


> Can't say I blame you for trying to find one. I'm still using mine on a daily basis, and it's pretty darned fine.


Yeah I really enjoyed the sound when it first came out, only thing that's not so great is the hiss but I don't plan on using sensitive earphones with it.


----------



## Jmop

Another bump for any sellers in the states.


----------



## Jmop

^^


----------

